# ♛ VIII Liga de Ajedrez



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

_Desde que instauramos –sin querer- esta sana tradición allá por 2015 no ha pasado un año sin que en el mes de agosto no volviéramos a reunirnos para medirnos los alfiles._​​_La novedad de aquella primera liguilla híbrida de partidas clásicas y rápidas supuso un atractivo que por novedad es difícil de igualar. Sin embargo, la Liga anual nos ha servido a muchos para no dejar olvidado el ajedrez en un rincón y el tablero acumulando polvo._​​_Cada final de verano volvíamos al templo ajedrecístico que es Lichess y siete años después seguimos con nuestro peregrinaje: en Lichess, en nuestro templo. Con novedades, pero con la misma tradición._​​_Bienvenidos, damas y caballeros, a la VIII Liga Burbujista de Ajedrez, 2022_.​_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*CLASIFICACIÓN*
_Última actualización: 9 de Enero, a las 12:00 h_











_______________________________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

*POST 2*

*TERCIO 3/3 DE INVIERNO*
Jornadas de la 15 a la 21





_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*CALENDARIO*
VIII Liga 2022






_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*TERCIO 1/3 DE VERANO*
Jornadas de la 1 a la 7






*TERCIO 2/3 DE OTOÑO*
Jornadas de la 8 a la 14





_______________________________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

*POST 3

Trayectoria en Liga:*

_Última actualización: 9 de Enero a las 12:00h_





_______________________________________________________________________________________________​
*Podio:*







_______________________________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

*POST 4*

PLANTILLA DE JUGADORES
Enlace a los perfiles de Lichess​


Spoiler: LICHESS




@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!








AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org




@exterriga








Exterriga (2204)


Exterriga played 6934 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2204.




lichess.org




@SpeedyGonzalez








Darke (1672)


Darke played 8142 games since Jun 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1672.




lichess.org




@ApoloCreed








Ganiccus (2186)


Ganiccus played 2003 games since Aug 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2186.




lichess.org




Hank








hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org




@Taipánidas de Mileto








Taipanidas (1400)


Taipanidas played 259 games since Jul 31, 2022. Current Rapid rating: 1400.




lichess.org




@blubleo








blubleo (2023)


blubleo played 9464 games since Aug 17, 2015. Current Bullet rating: 2023.




lichess.org




@Hiperión








Hiperion3 (2298)


Hiperion3 played 1788 games since Aug 30, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2298.




lichess.org




@Tales90








Amjd2018 (1740)


Amjd2018 played 13561 games since Oct 14, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1740.




lichess.org




@Capitán Walker








Ricardinho1492 (1826)


Ricardinho1492 played 3322 games since Feb 21, 2019. Current Rapid rating: 1826.




lichess.org




@Ignadaptado








Ignadaptado (2104)


Ignadaptado played 2923 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Classical rating: 2104.




lichess.org




@Tio_Serio








T_S (1908)


T_S played 457 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1908.




lichess.org




@Carmen Martinez garcia








makwa2 (1500)


makwa2 played 10 games since Aug 17, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1429.




lichess.org




Jean de la Fontaine








Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2235)


Jean-de-la-Fontaine played 15522 games since Jul 28, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 2235.




lichess.org




@Triptolemo








Triptolemo (1689)


Triptolemo played 17560 games since Jan 15, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 1689.




lichess.org




@Cazarr








Cazarr (1706)


Cazarr played 959 games since Sep 1, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1706.




lichess.org




@jorge








vyctoryoso (2425)


vyctoryoso played 3882 games since May 20, 2017. Current Bullet rating: 2425.




lichess.org




@vayaquesi








VAYAQUESI (1457)


VAYAQUESI played 404 games since Feb 15, 2016. Current Classical rating: 1457.




lichess.org




@Clavisto








Clavisto (1892)


Clavisto played 504 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Classical rating: 1892.




lichess.org




@knight








knightm (1833)


knightm played 23098 games since Sep 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1833.




lichess.org




@Don Pelayo








Asturies (1415)


Asturies played 32 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1415.




lichess.org




@Montaigne








FarewellAtlantis (1339)


FarewellAtlantis played 643 games since Nov 30, 2021. Current Rapid rating: 1339.




lichess.org




DjSoul








DjSoul7 (1817)


DjSoul7 played 14327 games since Aug 9, 2019. Current Blitz rating: 1817.




lichess.org




@propileos








propileos (1920)


propileos played 17353 games since Sep 17, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1920.




lichess.org




@el mensa








Hermes1277 (1699)


Hermes1277 played 2031 games since Oct 12, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 1699.




lichess.org




Leonberbiz








Leonberbiz2 (2007)


Leonberbiz2 played 439 games since Jun 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2007.




lichess.org









*Funcionamiento del Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División:*







_______________________________________________________________________________________________​
*Funcionamiento de la Promoción de Ascenso a Segunda División:*







_______________________________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

*POST 5

Reglas de Juego:*

*Tiempo de partida en Liga: 20’+10”*. Si dos contrincantes están mutuamente de acuerdo en cambiar el tiempo de su partida lo podrán hacer.
Puntuación: 1 punto por victoria, ½ punto por tablas y 0 por derrota.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________​
*Código de Normativa:*

*TIEMPO DE PARTIDA.* El tiempo de partida estándar es de 20'+10". Pero si dos contrincantes están mutuamente de acuerdo en modificar el tiempo de su partida lo podrán cambiar.
*TIEMPO DE ESPERA. *Se permite un retraso de hasta 20 minutos. En caso de excederlo, el jugador presente puede reclamar la victoria por incomparecencia.
*PUNTUACIÓN. *La victoria suma +1 punto; empatar suma +0,5; perder no suma.
*PLAZOS.* Por norma general, cada jornada debe programarse en un plazo de 7 días, excepcionalmente ampliable a 10.
*BLANCAS CONTACTAN PRIMERO.* El jugador Blanco está obligado a contactar primero con su rival por mensaje privado (por el foro o por Lichess). Si no lo hace dentro de plazo se le concederá la victoria al jugador Negro.
*INCOMPARECENCIAS. *Faltar a una cita sin previo aviso será amonestado con tarjeta amarilla.
Si es la primera amonestación del jugador la partida simplemente deberá aplazarse.
Si el jugador falta por segunda vez a cualquier partida acarrea sanción por reincidencia (tarjeta roja): pérdida por incomparecencia y punto para su rival. Cada dos amonestaciones se sanciona con derrota y el contador de tarjetas vuelve a cero al inicio de cada Parcial.
Si el jugador falta a tres partidas en un mismo parcial será expulsado y sus resultados anulados (norma añadida el 27/09/22).
Si un jugador descalificado quiere volver antes de finalizar el parcial, se le podrán reestablecer las estadísticas y podrá volver a jugar siempre y cuando un número suficiente de rivales acepte jugar contra él fuera de plazo. El número mínimo debe ser el suficiente como para que el jugador descalificado no acumule tres incomparecencias, y estas partidas en ningún caso podrán jugarse más allá de la fecha de final de parcial (norma añadida el 12/11/22).
Un jugador que descienda como 'descalificado' descenderá a la última división, incluso si reaparece antes de finalizar el parcial (norma añadida el 12/11/22).

*RESPONSABILIDAD.* Tanto el jugador que organiza la partida como quien la acepta son responsables de que se cumplan las reglas. No habrá lugar a reclamaciones posteriores al resultado si en la partida se han hecho diez movimientos o más —si un jugador se percata de una anomalía antes del 10º movimiento y su rival no acepta cancelar la partida, deberá retirarse de la misma para poder reclamar, o se dará por válida—.
*DESACUERDOS.* Si no hay acuerdo entre dos jugadores para pactar fecha/hora lo fijará la Organización.
Si en la 7ª jornada un jugador no ha disputado cinco de sus partidas anteriores por ausencia injustificada será eliminado del Campeonato.
*RETIRADAS Y DESERCIONES.* Si un jugador se retira del torneo y quiere volver más tarde lo hará desde la categoría más baja. Sólo conservará sus estadísticas si al retirarse ha completado el parcial; en caso de expulsión o de retirada en mitad del Parcial se eliminan todos sus resultados.
*DESEMPATES EN LA CLASIFICACIÓN PARCIAL.* Fórmulas de desempate en la clasificación parcial: a) resultado particular en todo el Campeonato; b) Tie Break: se suman los puntos de aquellos a quienes se ha vencido, y la mitad de los puntos de los empatados. En caso de persistir el empate total se jugará un Match de dos partidas a 10+5 entre los rivales, o un Match único-triangular en caso de empate triple en el que la victoria valdrá 3 puntos y las tablas 1.
*DESEMPATES EN EL RANKING FINAL.* Si a final de Liga hay dos jugadores empatados a puntos en el Ranking General se utilizará -como juicio de desempate- el resultado particular en primera instancia; en segunda instancia el Tie Break; y en tercera instancia la estadística VTP.
Las partidas de Play Off & Promoción cuentan para las estadísticas oficiales, no para la puntuación de Liga.
La composición de grupos de Segunda División se hará por sorteo aleatorio en cada parcial. Únicamente se repartirán los dos descendidos directos de Primera a Segunda.
La Liga tendrá tres categorías: Primera División, Segunda y Tercera, entre las cuales se podrá ascender o descender cada siete jornadas. Habrá 8 plazas en Primera, 16 en Segunda subdividida en dos grupos y de 8 a 16 plazas en Tercera.
*La Liga se disputará entre el 15 de Agosto y el 25 de Diciembre. *Se organizarán tres parciales (o “mini-ligas”) de siete jornadas cada una, que juntas forman el Campeonato:
*Del 15 de agosto al 25 de septiembre *se jugarán las siete primeras jornadas (parcial de Verano).
*Del 3 de octubre al 13 de noviembre* se jugarán otras siete partidas, de la 8ª jornada a la 14ª (parcial de Otoño).
*Del 21 de noviembre al 25 de diciembre* se jugarán las últimas siete partidas, de la jornada 15 a la 21 (parcial de Invierno).

Habrá dos semanas de descanso en las que sólo tendrán que jugar aquellos que se clasifiquen para una promoción:
*Descanso del 26 de septiembre al 2 de octubre*
*Descanso del 14 de noviembre al 20 de noviembre*

La clasificación final repercutirá para la siguiente edición.
Podio:
_Campeón de Liga + Oro_ será aquel que al finalizar el Campeonato obtenga más puntos totales sólo en Primera División.
_Plata _será el subcampeón, el segundo mejor del Campeonato.
_Bronce _será el tercer mejor clasificado.
_Hierro _será para el cuarto mejor clasificado.
_Campeón de Segunda División_ será aquel que gane la fase eliminatoria del Campeonato de Segunda.
_Campeón de Verano_ serán los líderes de Primera y de Segunda al finalizar el primer parcial de Liga.
_Campeón de Otoño_ serán los líderes de Primera y de Segunda al finalizar el segundo parcial de Liga.
_Campeón de Invierno_ serán los líderes de Primera y de Segunda al finalizar el tercer parcial de Liga.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*PANTEÓN*





*Ediciones:*
*1ª, 2015: Juegos - [Finales — Torneo de Ajedrez] ENERO 2015
2ª, 2016: Juegos - Liga de Burbuja 2016: Bases y calendario
3ª, 2017: Hilo oficial iii liga burbuja de ajedrez
4ª, 2018: IV Torneo de Ajedrez de Burbuja
5ª, 2019: Juegos - V Liga Burbuja de ajedrez
6ª, 2020: Juegos - VI Liga Burbuja de ajedrez*
*7ª, 2021: Juegos - VII Liga Burbuja de ajedrez*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## nelsoncito (13 Jul 2022)

Confirmo mi inscripción. Apuntadme al suizo para aspirar a una de las 8 plazas en primera.

Mi usuario en lichess es nelsoncito_burbuja


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Inscripciones:
> 
> 
> _Jugador:__Confirmación:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!@ApoloCreed*✓*apolotriloaded (cambiara probablemente)@blubleo@calopez narcotraficante@Carmen Martinez garcia@Cazarr*✓*@Don Pelayo@Hiperión@Ignadaptado@javigz@Jean-de-la-fontaine@jorge @Robii@nelsoncito*✓*nelsoncito_burbuja(Lichess) Orospeda@propileos@Tio_Serio@Triptolemo


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Inscripciones:
> 
> 
> _Jugador:__Confirmación:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!@ApoloCreed@blubleo@calopez narcotraficante@Carmen Martinez garcia@Cazarr*✓*
> ...



apuntame pero deberia ya estar apuntada como forera veterana


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Jul 2022)

Partidas a 5+ 3 deberia ser pero 10 minutos esta ok


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> apuntame pero deberia ya estar apuntada como forera veterana



¿Veterana?









Monica1988 dijo:


> Partidas a 5+ 3 deberia ser pero 10 minutos esta ok



Léete de nuevo los tiempos y te piensas si quieres participar.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Veterana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si apuntame


----------



## NPCpremiun (13 Jul 2022)

Confirmo mi no participación, 20´ + 10´´ 
muy lento para mi.


----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)

¿puedo dar voces en el NXN?

EDITO - LOS EMPAREJAMIENTOS DEL TORNEO ESTAN EN LA PAGINA 8 POST 154.


----------



## Charidemo (13 Jul 2022)

Apuntame


----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Confirmo mi no participación, 20´ + 10´´
> muy lento para mi.



@NPCpremiun eso es lo que pone en el papel, luego en la realidad la mayoria de las partidas no llegan a la media hora. 
Es decir el ritmo de juego "real" seria de aproximadamente 15+0. 
Yo jugue mi primera liga el año pasado y la verdad que es una gran experiencia, todas las partidas tienen su enjundia y los fallos que cometes se quedan grabados en tu memoria para siempre. 
Animate hombre.


----------



## 2B-san (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Veterana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donde esta el ranking ese jaja

quiero ver lo demigrnate que he sido

y no me voy a apuntar, lo siento, me falta constancia para una liga entera


----------



## NPCpremiun (13 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @NPCpremiun eso es lo que pone en el papel, luego en la realidad la mayoria de las partidas no llegan a la media hora.
> Es decir el ritmo de juego "real" seria de aproximadamente 15+0.
> Yo jugue mi primera liga el año pasado y la verdad que es una gran experiencia, todas las partidas tienen su enjundia y los fallos que cometes se quedan grabados en tu memoria para siempre.
> Animate hombre.









*Online sólo rápidas, 10+0 máximo.*​Incluso 15+0 me resulta lento online, para lentas sólo presencial, online sólo rápidas, 10+0 máximo.
Y además en verano, ni de coña.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> donde esta el ranking ese jaja
> 
> quiero ver lo demigrnate que he sido
> 
> y no me voy a apuntar, lo siento, me falta constancia para una liga entera



Lo tengo en el PC.


----------



## Tales90 (13 Jul 2022)

Apuntame mi cuenta es amjd2018


----------



## Charidemo (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Apuntada. ¿Nombre en Lichess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mismo. Charidemo. Hasta el fin de semana hace 14 años que no jugaba, pero siempre ha de haber un farolillo rojo.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Apuntada. ¿Nombre en Lichess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



monica8900


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

A todo esto... ahora mismo creo que *somos 21*, 22 si se suma @naufragodelpisito. Van quedando muy poquitas plazas.

@exterriga @el mensa @Knish77 @SpeedyGonzalez @vayaquesi @Daviot @Nar-- @Macpherson @Wardenclyffe☄ @Taxi_Driver


----------



## 2B-san (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lo tengo en el PC.



Casi más nicks que victorias xDDD


----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> A todo esto... ahora mismo creo que *somos 21*, 22 si se suma @naufragodelpisito. Van quedando muy poquitas plazas.
> 
> @exterriga @el mensa @Knish77 @SpeedyGonzalez @vayaquesi @Daviot @Nar-- @Macpherson @Wardenclyffe☄ @Taxi_Driver



Como que van quedando pocas plazas, pero falta mucha gente, gueldos, hank, lotfi, giacometti, puede que se apunte alguna brasileña tambien, yo creo que de 40 no bajamos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio en el suizo, algo que contar a mis nietos.


----------



## jorge (13 Jul 2022)

Apunte ustec al infante, buen caballero


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Jul 2022)

Está bien Cazarr, juego.Pero no metas a…. Hummmm. Nada,nada . Igual disfruto exterminando a alguno


----------



## knight (13 Jul 2022)

Apunteseme si queda sitio. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cazarr (13 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Como que van quedando pocas plazas, pero falta mucha gente, gueldos, hank, lotfi, giacometti, puede que se apunte alguna brasileña tambien, yo creo que *de 40 no bajamos*.





Mi capacidad es limitada, sir.

Muchos están avisados y no han dado señales.


----------



## blubleo (13 Jul 2022)

Me sumo otro año más, no he jugado casi nada desde hace seis meses pero a ver cómo sale


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Como que van quedando pocas plazas, pero falta mucha gente, gueldos, hank, lotfi, giacometti, *puede que se apunte alguna brasileña tambien*, yo creo que de 40 no bajamos.


----------



## el mensa (13 Jul 2022)

Apúntame jefe. 

Menuda currada el formato, mis dieses.


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

Renzo y Giacometti yo creo que jugaran, les dire que si les interesa que escriban a Cazarr a su privado de lichess. 
Gueldos yo creo que jugara, ademas estando su cuñao dentro. 
Y las brasileñas que escriban a ignadaptado.


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

@Cazarr acabo de hablar con freddy por whatsapp me ha dicho que lo inscribas freddygtv (2257), no se que problemas tiene con los privados de lichess, si tienes que decirle algo me lo dices a mi y yo le digo.


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

Me ha dicho Hank que lo apuntes 
hank100 (1895)


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

Giacometti no quiere jugar a 20 + 10, bueno se lo esta pensando


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Jul 2022)

Esto es burbuja! Es para pirados de aquí,salvo alguna excepción.Eres el jodido Open Arms. Tráete ya puestos a esos que ganan el Cibrau cada noche


----------



## Hiperión (14 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Inscripciones:
> 
> 
> _Jugador:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!@ApoloCreed
> ...


----------



## Gurney (14 Jul 2022)

Blancas juegan y ganan


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Inscripciones:
> 
> 
> _Jugador:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!@ApoloCreed
> ...


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Esto es burbuja! Es para pirados de aquí,salvo alguna excepción.Eres el jodido Open Arms. Tráete ya puestos a esos que ganan el Cibrau cada noche



Freddy, Hank, Lotfi, Gueldos y Giacometti ya jugaron el año pasado, ademas tienen cuenta en BURBUJA, aunque no la utilicen mucho. 
Si se apunta alguien nuevo no va a desestabilizar el ecosistema, al reves creo que sera positivo para LA LIGA. 
Ademas no son extraños, yo he dado voces en el NXN que son personas que llevan jugando con nosotros bastante tiempo. 
Renzo o Vangill por ejemplo han jugado muchas BUNDESLIGAS con nosotros, muchas mas que algunos que hablan por aqui eso seguro.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Jul 2022)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Don Pelayo ¿Confirmáis plaza?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (14 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Don Pelayo ¿Confirmáis plaza?



Confirmo.









AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

Por favor apunta a









DjSoul7 (1817)


DjSoul7 played 14327 games since Aug 9, 2019. Current Blitz rating: 1817.




lichess.org





es colega mio, es uno de los lideres de LOS LOBOS DE VENEZUELA.
Longines tambien es lobo espero que no le importe.


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante ha inscrito al DAMAS A PELITO en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Yo pido a todos los FOREROS que lo apoyen. 
El esta haciendo un gran trabajo y tenemos que apoyarlo. 
Yo respecto a la BUNDESLIGA la tengo que jugar con el NXN porque he llevado a muchos amigos ahi que no son foreros y no puedo dejarlos tirados para irme a otro equipo. 
Yo mi idea siempre ha sido sumar esfuerzos, pero ahora mismo no se puede, las cosas no han salido bien, no lo organice bien. 
Os pido disculpas tambien por eso.
Quiza en un futuro se pueda inventar algo que nos multiplique, quien sabe.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Quiza en un futuro se pueda inventar algo que *nos multiplique*, quien sabe.



Eso sí es más probable.



Pero mira el lado positivo: de aquí puede salir un Real Burbujón y un Atlético Burbuja.


----------



## Montaigne (14 Jul 2022)

Mi usuario es FarewellAtlantis.
¡Gracias Cazarr!


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @calopez narcotraficante ha inscrito al DAMAS A PELITO en la BUNDESLIGA.
> Yo pido a todos los FOREROS que lo apoyen.
> El esta haciendo un gran trabajo y tenemos que apoyarlo.
> Yo respecto a la BUNDESLIGA la tengo que jugar con el NXN porque he llevado a muchos amigos ahi que no son foreros y no puedo dejarlos tirados para irme a otro equipo.
> ...



Yo el torneo del sábado lo jugaré, pero hay ritmos de juego que simplemente, no van conmigo.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Jul 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Blancas juegan y ganan



Va a ser:
Tb7+, RxT
Ac8+, RxA
DxD+ ...


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

@Cazarr me ha dicho GUELDOS que no puede entrar al foro.
Problemas con la contraseña o con la cuenta, no estoy seguro. 
Puede que la cuenta desaparezca si pasas un tiempo sin usarla, la cuenta de Lotfi ha desaparecido. 
Bueno me ha dicho que lo apuntes. 
Escribele al privado de LICHESS si tienes que decirle algo.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr me ha dicho GUELDOS que no puede entrar al foro.
> Problemas con la contraseña o con la cuenta, no estoy seguro.
> Puede que la cuenta desaparezca si pasas un tiempo sin usarla, la cuenta de Lotfi ha desaparecido.
> Bueno me ha dicho que lo apuntes.
> Escribele al privado de LICHESS si tienes que decirle algo.



El privado de Lichess tampoco le debe ir. Le escribí hace días.

No importa que no tengan usuario en Burbuja. A estos les pongo directamente enlace a su user en Lichess y que les contacten por allí, así no tienen que estar pendientes de dos carpetas.


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> El privado de Lichess tampoco le debe ir. Le escribí hace días.
> 
> No importa que no tengan usuario en Burbuja. A estos les pongo directamente enlace a su user en Lichess y que les contacten por allí, así no tienen que estar pendientes de dos carpetas.



No me ha dicho nada de tus mensajes, se debieron de perder, pero hoy me ha dicho que lo apuntemos.


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Eso sí es más probable.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero mira el lado positivo: de aquí puede salir un Real Burbujón y un Atlético Burbuja.




No, el equipo del FORO es DAMAS A PELITO. 
Pero hay que apoyar a @calopez narcotraficante porque un equipo de foreros es complicado. 
Cuando comenzamos con el burbuja.info habia torneos que no habia ningun forero. 
Y lo peor de todo que a la hora del torneo habia foreros en lichess jugando partidas RANDOM. 
Para que el equipo funcione hay que ceder un poco en lo personal y sacrificarse por el equipo. 
Si no te gusta el ritmo de juego pues aguantarse y jugar. 
Y otras cosas asi. 
Si no se mentaliza la gente de eso es dificil que el proyecto salga adelante.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No, el equipo del FORO es DAMAS A PELITO.
> Pero hay que apoyar a @calopez narcotraficante porque un equipo de foreros es complicado.
> Cuando comenzamos con el burbuja.info habia torneos que no habia ningun forero.
> Y lo peor de todo que a la hora del torneo habia foreros en lichess jugando partidas RANDOM.
> ...



eres muyyyyyyyy tonto


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> eres muyyyyyyyy tonto



Tu tampoco pareces muy listo calzonazos.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Tu tampoco pareces muy listo calzonazos.



Hay mas foreros que piensan de ti lo mismo que yo, a nadie de aqui salvo a un puto rojo de mierda como @Ignadaptado le interesan tus torneos


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Hay mas foreros que piensan de ti lo mismo que yo, a nadie de aqui salvo a un puto rojo de mierda como @Ignadaptado le interesan tus torneos



Este torneo no lo organizo yo, no se porque vienes a cagar aqui.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Este torneo no lo organizo yo, no se porque vienes a cagar aqui.



A ver monger este torneo y otros que hace el marica de @Cazarr que como buen marica me tiene en su ignore son para FOREROS, foreros que escriben bastante, no son para que tus frikis de bundesigas jueguen, te enteras?? porque con esos frikis de mierda no hay confianza sin embargo yo me cago en la madre de @Cazarr y no pasa nada, que pareces tonto


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> A ver monger este torneo y otros que hace el marica de @Cazarr que como buen marica me tiene en su ignore son para FOREROS, foreros que escriben bastante, no son para que tus frikis de bundesigas jueguen, te enteras?? porque con esos frikis de mierda no hay confianza sin embargo yo me cago en la madre de @Cazarr y no pasa nada, que pareces tonto



Aqui decide quien juega o no los que organizan esto, ni tu ni yo mandamos nada aqui mierda seca.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Aqui decide quien juega o no los que organizan esto, ni tu ni yo mandamos nada aqui mierda seca.



Escoria inmunda tu no decides nada eres un chapas y un must del ignore hijodeputa


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Escoria inmunda tu no decides nada eres un chapas y un must del ignore hijodeputa



Pues eso es lo que he dicho mongolico que yo no decido nada.


----------



## Don Pelayo (16 Jul 2022)

Damas y caballeros confirmo mi participación.

Mi usuario: 
*Asturies*


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Jul 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Damas y caballeros confirmo mi participación.
> 
> Mi usuario:
> *Asturies*



¿Por qué tachas lo de "damas"?
¡Las damas con pene también tienen derecho a jugar!


----------



## Cazarr (16 Jul 2022)

En la primera página tendréis la siguiente información actualizada cuando comience la Liga:

Post 1:

*Clasificaciones*
Post 2:

*Calendario de jornadas*
*Trayectoria en Liga*
*Podio*
Post 3:

*Lista de Jugadores + Usuario en Lichess.org*
Post 4:

Post 5:

*Reglas de Juego*
*Código de Normativa*
*Sala de Campeones*


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2022)

La sala de campeones es donde estan los jamones y las brasileñas.


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2022)

David @Jean-de-la-fontaine creo que no se mete al foro, igual lo tendrias que poner con los de "comunicacion por lichess". 
Hablalo con el.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> David @Jean-de-la-fontaine creo que no se mete al foro, igual lo tendrias que poner con los de "comunicacion por lichess".
> Hablalo con el.



Sí, con Jean tengo comunicación por Lichess. Lo he indicado también en la lista de jugadores, para que si alguien le escribe lo haga directamente allí.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Jul 2022)

El* domingo 31 de Julio *disputaremos uno de los dos torneos suizos de *Pretemporada *(5 rondas, a 10+5):





__





Swiss Bubble by DAMAS A PELITO: Standard 10+5 #7ruKJvUG


13 players compete in the Jul 31, 2022 Swiss Bubble swiss tournament organized by DAMAS A PELITO. nelsoncito_burbuja takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Los tres primeros obtendrán tres de las ocho plazas iniciales en Primera División.

La participación es totalmente *OPCIONAL*.


----------



## propileos (17 Jul 2022)

Conseguir una plaza en primera division para ser apalizado por Rober e Hiperion es mucho mejor premio que el jamon.


----------



## Gurney (17 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> ¿Por qué tachas lo de "damas"?
> ¡Las damas con pene también tienen derecho a jugar!






Así es


----------



## Cazarr (17 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> El* domingo 31 de Julio *disputaremos uno de los dos torneos suizos de *Pretemporada *(5 rondas, a 10+5):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cito y upeo.

@Charidemo @Don Pelayo @Monica1988 @Montaigne


----------



## Monica1988 (17 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Me cito y upeo.
> 
> @Charidemo @Don Pelayo @Monica1988 @Montaigne



Ese no que domingo tengo vida


----------



## Don Pelayo (17 Jul 2022)

Apúntame a ese


----------



## propileos (25 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta para @Cazarr y @calopez narcotraficante, como el torneo clasificatorio se juega en el DAMAS A PELITO, tendran que entrar mis guiris al DAMAS A PELITO, hank, freddy, Dj, gueldos y orospeda, no se si me dejo alguno. 
Bueno Orospeda ya esta dentro. 
¿no hay problema con esto no?
Yo se que hay foreros que no les gusta mezclarse con gente externa al foro por eso lo pregunto.


----------



## Cazarr (25 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Una pregunta para @Cazarr y @calopez narcotraficante, como el torneo clasificatorio se juega en el DAMAS A PELITO, tendran que entrar mis guiris al DAMAS A PELITO, hank, freddy, Dj, gueldos y orospeda, no se si me dejo alguno.
> Bueno Orospeda ya esta dentro.
> ¿no hay problema con esto no?
> Yo se que hay foreros que no les gusta mezclarse con gente externa al foro por eso lo pregunto.



Ignoro si para entrar en el suizo te pide formar parte del equipo antes. Lo que sí les pedirá en el primer torneo es contraseña.

En caso de pedir que formen parte del equipo -que no lo sé- no creo que haya ningún problema. Básicamente porque en este caso no tendrían otra opción para entrar en el torneo.

Recordatorio, PRETEMPORADA:

Torneo Suizo (opcional) *"Bubble Swiss" I, el domingo 31 de Julio a las 18:00 h*​​Torneo Suizo (opcional) "*Bubble Swiss" II, el sábado 6 de Agosto a las 20:00 h*​


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Una pregunta para @Cazarr y @calopez narcotraficante, como el torneo clasificatorio se juega en el DAMAS A PELITO, tendran que entrar mis guiris al DAMAS A PELITO, hank, freddy, Dj, gueldos y orospeda, no se si me dejo alguno.
> Bueno Orospeda ya esta dentro.
> ¿no hay problema con esto no?
> Yo se que hay foreros que no les gusta mezclarse con gente externa al foro por eso lo pregunto.



No hay problema.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

¿Las partidas van a ser a tres minutos?
Joder, es que es hasta un estrés.


----------



## Cazarr (25 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Las partidas van a ser a tres minutos?
> Joder, es que es hasta un estrés.



No, las partidas de Liga serán a 20+10. Pero si dos rivales están mutuamente de acuerdo en modificar el tiempo de su partida no habrá impedimento.

Creo que confundes el hilo con este:





Maratón improvisado de ajedrez AHORA


Aquí podéis uniros: Maratón improvisado de BURBUJA Arena: Standard 3+0 rated #DXwzDsNM (los que no tenéis cuenta en lichess, nada más necesitáis abriros una, son 10 segundos de trámite) Voy a probar una nueva modalidad: los maratones improvisados de 6 horas. El de hoy es desde las 18:00 hasta...




www.burbuja.info





Pero esas no tienen que ver con nuestra Liga.


----------



## exterriga (26 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches Cazarr y resto de foreros. Me gustaría jugar la Liga. Dispuesto a ganarme la plaza para jugar en primera división.

Quedo en espera.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Jul 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Buenas noches Cazarr y resto de foreros. Me gustaría jugar la Liga. Dispuesto a ganarme la plaza para jugar en primera división.
> 
> Quedo en espera.
> 
> Saludos.



Sin desmerecer a nadie, pero tu inscripción es la que más ilusión me ha hecho este año. Eres más que bienvenido.

Te escribiré la info por MP.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, @Tio_Serio, te debo una GRAN disculpa. 

Estoy revisando y actualizando las estadísticas de las Ligas anteriores para uniformarlas y me he dado cuenta de que tus estadísticas estaban mal.

Aparecías con estos datos:
97 partidas totales
49 victorias
4 empates
44 derrotas

Al parecer tenía un error en la clasificación de 2015. Corregido, queda así:
*99 *partidas totales
*51 *victorias
4 empates
44 derrotas

El top-10 de victorias está así:

Gurney (71)
Apolo (67)
Ignadaptado (61)
Blubleo (60)
Exterriga (59)
Clavisto (58)
Robi & Jorge (57)
Tio_Serio (51)
HdN (33)
Cazarr (31)

Y el top-10 de más partidas jugadas, así:

Ignadaptado (109)
Gurney (108)
Robi & Jorge (105)
Blubleo (101)
Clavisto (100)
Tio_Serio (99)
Apolo (92)
Cazarr (87)
Exterriga (84)
Variablees (60)


----------



## Cazarr (26 Jul 2022)

@vayaquesi Anímate jombre! Este año tendremos emoción en la parte baja.


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por cierto, @Tio_Serio, te debo una GRAN disculpa.
> 
> Estoy revisando y actualizando las estadísticas de las Ligas anteriores para uniformarlas y me he dado cuenta de que tus estadísticas estaban mal.
> 
> ...



Cómo???

No te lo perdonaré nunca!!!

Jeje... bueno va, besi-abrazo y amigos!!

Por cierto, con lo malo que soy me sorprende y agrada verme en el listado top.

Premio a la constancia, porque si que soy de los que más ha estado rondando por aquí, seguramente también estaré entre los que más partidas ha perdido, no?


----------



## propileos (26 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por cierto, @Tio_Serio, te debo una GRAN disculpa.
> 
> Estoy revisando y actualizando las estadísticas de las Ligas anteriores para uniformarlas y me he dado cuenta de que tus estadísticas estaban mal.
> 
> ...



yo ya me habia dado cuenta pero no quise decir nada porque luego me llaman brasas y cosas peores


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

Puedes darme enlace o explicarme lo del 20'+10"
Gracias "Todavía no lo he pillao"


----------



## Cazarr (27 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Puedes darme enlace o explicarme lo del 20'+10"
> Gracias "Todavía no lo he pillao"



Al configurar las partidas en Lichess para enviarle el enlace a tu rival (si eres tú quien monta la partida) debes poner el ritmo de juego a 20' + 10". Esto es: 20 minutos de tiempo por partida y un incremento de 10 segundos por movimiento.







Como siempre, vaya, excepto en los Blitz de Navidad.


----------



## propileos (27 Jul 2022)

En "control de tiempo" colocas "tiempo real", Carmen, no pongas "correspondencia".
Es mas romantica una partida por "correspondencia" pero para el torneo que nos ocupa hay que poner "tiempo real".


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Jul 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @vayaquesi Anímate jombre! Este año tendremos emoción en la parte baja.



Había pensado tomarme un año sabático.

Llevo tres años seguidos participando con buenos resultados dentro de mi bajo nivel a escala burbujil, quizá el segundo año que fue liga pura se me escapó algún punto en teoría factible (que no fácil) pero haciendo un papel dentro de lo esperado en cuanto a resultados, mientras el primer y tercer año creo que pude hacer todos los puntos posibles, con algunas partidas muy duras donde la suerte también fue clave, todo hay que decirlo. Por lo tanto ahora me siento como el Real Madrid, con la sensación de estar "empachado de ganar" (y eso que casi siempre perdía ), y ya veréis como este año al equipo de blanco le van a dar para el pulpo y no quiero que me pase igual. 

Pues me veo este año con cierta falta de motivación, que eso no significa que me retire del ajedrez ni mucho menos, que antes me debería de retirar del fútbol y ahí sigo, arrastrándome por los campos de fútbol a mi edad , pero sí querer ver un año los toros desde la barrera y al año siguiente volver con más ganas. 

Y de paso entrenar mientras tanto.



Parece que este hablando de jugar la Champions y no de jugar un torneo paco por internet. 

Edito: aun así reconozco que este año tiene muy buena pinta, y el formato está bastante currado, sin desmerecer el esfuerzo de años anteriores, por supuesto. 
Edición 2: la primera vez que participé, hace muchos años, fui derroido  , pues llevo en total 4 participaciones. Que ya que estoy, lo cuento todo.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Había pensado tomarme un año sabático.
> 
> Llevo tres años seguidos participando con buenos resultados dentro de mi bajo nivel a escala burbujil, quizá el segundo año que fue liga pura se me escapó algún punto en teoría factible (que no fácil) pero haciendo un papel dentro de lo esperado en cuanto a resultados, mientras el primer y tercer año creo que pude hacer todos los puntos posibles, con algunas partidas muy duras donde la suerte también fue clave, todo hay que decirlo. Por lo tanto ahora me siento como el Real Madrid, con la sensación de estar "empachado de ganar" (y eso que casi siempre perdía ), y ya veréis como este año al equipo de blanco le van a dar para el pulpo y no quiero que me pase igual.
> 
> ...



Si te picase el gusanillo en otoño o en invierno ya sabes, hay mecanismos para que la gente pueda entrar a media temporada. 

Abrazote, vayaquesi. Eras uno de los habituales.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Jul 2022)

No tengo lichess pero apuntame


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

al final deje pasar el tiempo y no me apunté, pero disfrutare de las partidas que publiqueis conforeros.
No sabría por quién jugarme los cuartos. Hay muy buenos jugadores


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> al final deje pasar el tiempo y no me apunté, pero disfrutare de las partidas que publiqueis conforeros.
> No sabría por quién jugarme los cuartos. Hay muy buenos jugadores



Pero puedes apuntarte todavia, no creo que haya problema con eso, todavia no hemos comenzado.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

si se puede apuntadme entonces!


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> si se puede apuntadme entonces!



Bueno depende de @Cazarr, pero no creo que haya problema. 
El sabado ademas jugamos el clasificatorio. 
Pondran el enlace al torneo el viernes, atentos.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> si se puede apuntadme entonces!



Apuntado!

Como dice Propileos, el sábado 6 de Agosto jugaremos un suizo (7+0) totalmente opcional a modo de pretemporada, pero que dará premio: a los tres primeros les otorgará plaza en Primera División, y del 4º al 8º les garantizará plaza en Segunda junto a los que ya la tienen.

El día anterior os enviaré por MP el enlace al torneo a todo aquel que desee jugarlo.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> si se puede apuntadme entonces!



Por cierto, @SpeedyGonzalez, necesito tu nick de Lichess para apuntarlo en la lista. Lo demás todo correcto, ya estás inscrito.

Si quieres jugar el torneo suizo del sábado (opcional) dímelo.

Contigo ya seríamos 36 inscritos. No sé si fallará alguno, supongo que sí, pero *ahora mismo estaríamos batiendo el récord de participantes en los siete años de ligas desde 2015 (!!!).*


*2015*​2016​2017​2018​2019​2020​2021​*28 jugadores*​21 jug.​18 jug.​16 jug.​13 jug.​19 jug.​25 jug.​


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Ago 2022)

Jugaré unas partidas de aquí al sábado para actualizar mi elo que te aseguro no es 1900


----------



## NPCpremiun (2 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Apuntado!
> 
> Como dice Propileos, el sábado 6 de Agosto jugaremos un suizo (7+0) totalmente opcional a modo de pretemporada, pero que dará premio: a los tres primeros les otorgará plaza en Primera División, y del 4º al 8º les garantizará plaza en Segunda junto a los que ya la tienen.
> 
> El día anterior os enviaré por MP el enlace al torneo a todo aquel que desee jugarlo.



7+0, me gusta, cuando termina el plazo, no se si estaré disponible.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por cierto, @SpeedyGonzalez, necesito tu nick de Lichess para apuntarlo en la lista. Lo demás todo correcto, ya estás inscrito.
> 
> Si quieres jugar el torneo suizo del sábado (opcional) dímelo.
> 
> ...



Darke


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> 7+0, me gusta, cuando termina el plazo, no se si estaré disponible.



Es para las clasificaciones de la Liga hamijo

La Liga es a 20+10


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2022)

No te asustes con el 20+10 @NPCpremiun en realidad las partidas no suelen durar mas de media hora. 
Yo particularmente mas de 3 minutos mirando el tablero lo que consigo es dormirme, no soy capaz de visualizar distintas variantes en la proyeccion de la octava jugada y muchos de los cuñaos aqui presentes tampoco. 
De hecho con tiempo para pensar creo que me dejo mas piezas que en un bullet. 
Llevo mi mente a proyecciones futuras y hago que mi mano mueva pensando que esta en una espectacular jugada cagandola. 
Cuando te comen la pieza vuelves al tablero real y te das cuenta de que ese puto peon TODAVIA estaba ahi. 
No se si le pasa a mas gente eso.


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2022)

@Cazarr pero las divisiones como van a ser, si somos 36 me salen 12 por division, entonces si Rober e Hiperion estaban ya clasificados para primera, y despues hay que sumar 6 de los clasificatorios, son 8, me faltan 4.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr pero las divisiones como van a ser, si somos 36 me salen 12 por division, entonces si Rober e Hiperion estaban ya clasificados para primera, y despues hay que sumar 6 de los clasificatorios, son 8, me faltan 4.



8 en Primera
8+8 (<16) en Segunda
8+8 (<16) en Tercera

En el primer post están las clasificaciones (sin nombres, claro). Podéis ver cómo funcionarán los grupos, ascensos y promociones.


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> 8 en Primera
> 8+8 (<16) en Segunda
> 8+8 (<16) en Tercera
> 
> En el primer post están las clasificaciones (sin nombres, claro). Podéis ver cómo funcionarán los grupos, ascensos y promociones.





Cazarr dijo:


> 8 en Primera
> 8+8 (<16) en Segunda
> 8+8 (<16) en Tercera
> 
> En el primer post están las clasificaciones (sin nombres, claro). Podéis ver cómo funcionarán los grupos, ascensos y promociones.



Vale no habia visto el cuadro actualizado, pero segun el cuadro los de tercera juegan menos partidas, no lo puedes ajustar de alguna manera, quitando gente de segunda y metiendo en tercera, si es posible claro.


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Apuntado!
> 
> Como dice Propileos, el sábado 6 de Agosto jugaremos un suizo (7+0) totalmente opcional a modo de pretemporada, pero que dará premio: a los tres primeros les otorgará plaza en Primera División, y del 4º al 8º les garantizará plaza en Segunda junto a los que ya la tienen.
> 
> El día anterior os enviaré por MP el enlace al torneo a todo aquel que desee jugarlo.



Ah si es asi quiero que me apuntes


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Vale no habia visto el cuadro actualizado, pero segun el cuadro los de tercera juegan menos partidas, no lo puedes ajustar de alguna manera, quitando gente de segunda y metiendo en tercera, si es posible claro.



Creo que es la mejor forma.

Si alguien quiere meterse a mitad de Liga se suma a la Tercera y ya está. Así no hay que mover constantemente el número en las dos primeras categorías y lo más importante: se puede planificar mucho mejor, que es lo que más trabajo da. Ahora mismo tengo la plantilla de toda la Liga de aquí a diciembre hecha.

Aun así la diferencia es mínima y no afecta a nadie de forma desigual.


----------



## propileos (3 Ago 2022)

Los playoffs igual se podrian simplificar un poco, metes al quinto y al sexto de primera en los playoffs y que se la jueguen directamente con los segundos de segunda.
Quinto de 1 contra segundo de 2A. 
Sexto de 1 contra segundo de 2B. 
Los terceros de segunda yo los dejaria en segunda por pedorros.
Y los playoffs de segunda a tercera lo mismo.
Es decir los septimos de segunda a una eliminatoria con los segundos de tercera.
Septimo de 2A contra segundo de 3A.
Septimo de 2B contra segundo de 3B.
Los terceros de tercera son subseres que no merecen vivir y menos jugar un playoff.
Que estudien los TUTORIALES PACO si quieren ascender.
Mas facil para explicarselo a mis guiris ademas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Ago 2022)

Que a Propileos se le haya sobrecalentado el cerebro como a mi manda.Que se mee fuera del tiesto por una vez manda..Que Cazarr provoque muertes de ajedrecistas por jugar con cambio climático manda.Que aparezca Calzonazos a pegar caña manda.Que el reloj de Propileos tenga un tope de 3mn manda. Que se juegue un clasificatorio de mierda a 50 grados manda.que cambie el tiempo a mitad de partido manda jeje.Que la inmensa mayoría sean unos paquetes manda.Que los Tutoriales Paco de Propileos sirvan para torturar en Guantánamo manda.Que los mejores jueguen clase turista con Rayanair manda.Que estemos todos zumbados manda.


----------



## Tio_Serio (4 Ago 2022)

Joder nos has redpilleado cabrón, matrix manda.


----------



## Ignadaptado (4 Ago 2022)

Veo que sólo hay seis apuntados al segundo suizo. Pronostico muchos ayes, lloros y "es que no lo sabía" cuando queden conformadas las divisiones.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Veo que sólo hay seis apuntados al segundo suizo. Pronostico muchos ayes, lloros y "es que no lo sabía" cuando queden conformadas las divisiones.



No esta facil el sistema. 
Me hacia cosas raras al apuntarme.


----------



## propileos (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cazarr (4 Ago 2022)

*En el post nº 4 de la primera página ya tenéis disponible el funcionamiento de los Play Off & Promoción de ascenso/descenso.*



Cazarr dijo:


> *POST 4
> 
> Funcionamiento del Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División:*
> 
> ...



*Los Play Off se disputarán durante las semanas de descanso, al término de las jornadas 7, 14 y 21. *O lo que es lo mismo: del 26 de Septiembre al 2 de Octubre (1), del 14 al 20 de Noviembre (2) y al finalizar la Liga (3) que servirá para la próxima edición.

Únicamente tendrán que jugarla el 6º de Primera, los 2ºs, 3ºs y 7ºs de Segunda, y los 2ºs y 3ºs de Tercera. Es decir, 11 jugadores, que determinará la clasificación.

Será muy caro ascender a Primera, que ya de por sí tendrá un valor intrínseco, pero también lo será mantenerse. Del mismo modo será relativamente asequible ascender a Segunda desde Tercera.

En todo momento seréis informados, llegado el día.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

Hoy, a las 20.00h, torneo suizo de pretemporada SWISS BUBBLE 2.0 (7+0).

!!!


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

En marcha:






Swiss Bubble II by DAMAS A PELITO: Standard 7+0 #1q6KeCW3


20 players compete in the Aug 6, 2022 Swiss Bubble II swiss tournament organized by DAMAS A PELITO. Apolotetraloaded takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

Enhorabuena Apolo, Jean-de-la-Fontaine y Freddygtv, sois de Primera:







En breve publico el reparto final de plazas a Primera y a Segunda.


----------



## propileos (6 Ago 2022)

Que fuerte esta la gente, como se nota que estudian los TUTORIALES PACO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ago 2022)

Quienes quedan en primera y segunda entonces? 

Me gusta este sistema de las divisiones, es más competitivo y va a haber más partidas atractivas,si bien por otro lado los 8 de primera van a ser todos buenos y hay un serio riesgo de hacer el ridi...


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

Llamamiento a aquellos inscritos que estén ausentes o desaparecidos:

@Monica1988
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Charidemo
@Don Pelayo
@knight
@Tales90

...y a @General Ramón Cabrera que ni se puede visitar su perfil, ni se puede citar con @ ni se puede escribir por MP...

Necesito que confirméis (sí, otra vez) que vais a participar en la Liga, que se inicia el día 15.* Si antes del sábado no confirmáis la plaza entenderemos que no queréis participar.*

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Quienes quedan en primera y segunda entonces?
> 
> Me gusta este sistema de las divisiones, es más competitivo y va a haber más partidas atractivas,si bien por otro lado los 8 de primera van a ser todos buenos y hay un serio riesgo de hacer el ridi...



Ya he comprobado los resultados. Básicamente hoy todos los que habéis participado habéis pillado cacho por las compensaciones. El orden de numeración no significa nada.

En Tercera hay varios que como se deduce en mi mensaje anterior podrían quedarse fuera.

Ahí va:

PRIMERA DIVISIÓN
1. Robi & Jorge
2. Hiperión
3. Nelsoncito
4. Exterriga
5. Ignadaptado
6. Apolo Creed
7. Jean-de-la-Fontaine
8. Freddygtv

SEGUNDA DIVISIÓN
1. DjSoul7
2. Blubleo
3. GranMonarca
4. Tio_Serio
5. Clavisto
6. Gueldos
7. Leonberbiz
8. JaviGZ
9. Orospeda
10. Capitán Walker / Ricardinho
11. El Mensa / Hermes
12. Hank
13. Darke / SpeedyGonzalez
14. Propileos
15. Triptolemo
16. Taipánidas de Mileto

TERCERA DIVISIÓN
1. Cazarr
2. Makwa
3. Monica1988
4. Longines / Naufragodelpisito
5. AAAHHH
6. Charidemo
7. Don Pelayo
8. General Ramón Cabrera
9. Knight
10. Montaigne
11. Tales90 / Amjd2018
12. Taxi_Driver​
A lo largo de esta semana haré los emparejamientos y os enviaré a todos un MP informativo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

Estaré atento al sorteo, ese 8º puesto por 0,25 de desmpate levanta sospechas.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Llamamiento a aquellos inscritos que estén ausentes o desaparecidos:
> 
> @Monica1988
> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
> ...



Yo si quiero participar pero por trabajo no he podido participar en la pretemporada


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo si quiero participar pero por trabajo no he podido participar en la pretemporada



Genial, no te preocupes. Quedas confirmado.


----------



## Ignadaptado (6 Ago 2022)

Este año me toca ser el Cádiz.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Este año me toca ser el Cádiz.



Esperemos que en diciembre no seas el Real Unión.


----------



## Monica1988 (6 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Llamamiento a aquellos inscritos que estén ausentes o desaparecidos:
> 
> @Monica1988
> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
> ...



Confirmo


----------



## Cazarr (6 Ago 2022)

Sorteo de grupos de Segunda realizado con papelitos acorde a las leyes internacionales y ante notario, como Dios manda, vayan saludándose:


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sorteo de grupos de Segunda realizado con papelitos acorde a las leyes internacionales y ante notario, como Dios manda, vayan saludándose:



Informo que en un sorteo paralelo me ha correspondido ser el comentarista de esta liga, de momento y para ir animando pondré este interesante problema publicado por el exforero Dr.ogas ayer en forocoches


la pregunta es:
*Tex4... ¿Por qué las negras NO DEBEN comerse esa torre?*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Ya he comprobado los resultados. Básicamente hoy todos los que habéis participado habéis pillado cacho por las compensaciones. El orden de numeración no significa nada.
> 
> En Tercera hay varios que como se deduce en mi mensaje anterior podrían quedarse fuera.
> 
> ...



Volvemos al parvulario 50 años después 


NPCpremiun dijo:


> Informo que en un sorteo paralelo me ha correspondido ser el comentarista de esta liga, de momento y para ir animando pondré este interesante problema publicado por el exforero Dr.ogas ayer en forocoches
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148354
> 
> la pregunta es:
> *Tex4... ¿Por qué las negras NO DEBEN comerse esa torre?*



a pxT. 2Df7+Rf7 3.Ac4+


NPCpremiun dijo:


> Informo que en un sorteo paralelo me ha correspondido ser el comentarista de esta liga, de momento y para ir animando pondré este interesante problema publicado por el exforero Dr.ogas ayer en forocoches
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148354
> 
> la pregunta es:
> *Tex4... ¿Por qué las negras NO DEBEN comerse esa torre?*



A Peon por torre ,Df7+,Rf7.3Ac4+,Rf6 y Ce4 +-


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Ago 2022)

Rf5,6.g4,Re4,7Te1 Rf3 8.Te3 mate


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Informo que en un sorteo paralelo me ha correspondido ser el comentarista de esta liga, de momento y para ir animando pondré este interesante problema publicado por el exforero Dr.ogas ayer en forocoches
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148354
> 
> la pregunta es:
> *Tex4... ¿Por qué las negras NO DEBEN comerse esa torre?*



En Tapatalk no me salía el vídeo y viendo solo la imagen no dejaba de pensar de que o el peón sabe Karate o no hay manera de que se coma la torre .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> En Tapatalk no me salía el vídeo y viendo solo la imagen no dejaba de pensar de que o el peón sabe Karate o no hay manera de que se coma la torre .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



anda, toma el video en otro formato, no llores


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Rf5,6.g4,Re4,7Te1 Rf3 8.Te3 mate



Es una combinacion brillanterrima pero hacer eso en una partida real,asegurandote de que todo esta realmente correcto hasta el final (porque con una torre menos palmas si no das mate)…es muy dificil,tienes que ser pues eso,un crack como ese tio.

tu lo ves porque ya te dicen de antemano que ahi hay algo oculto,y fuerzas la combinacion y ya vas tirando del hilo…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo algunas en la vida real,cuando escribía planillas……jeje por cierto Apolocreed si se juega a 7 mn eres superior a casi todos. Y buen ajedrez has tenido hoy.


----------



## propileos (7 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> anda, toma el video en otro formato, no llores



Impresionante la calidad que nos trae @NPCpremiun, ahora mismo a los TUTORIALES PACO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas en la vida real,cuando escribía planillas……jeje por cierto Apolocreed si se juega a 7 mn eres superior a casi todos. Y buen ajedrez has tenido hoy.



Que va,hoy he ganado como otro día las pierdo,y alguna que otra ha sido a pico y pala...sobre todo la que jugué con de la fontaine que me espese y creí que palmaba al final...

Superioridad es la que tiene Carlsen,que va comentando asqueado sus partidas mientras se cepilla GM al tran tran...


----------



## Charidemo (7 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Llamamiento a aquellos inscritos que estén ausentes o desaparecidos:
> 
> @Monica1988
> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
> ...



Confirmo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Llamamiento a aquellos inscritos que estén ausentes o desaparecidos:
> 
> @Monica1988
> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
> ...



Confirmo participación.

He visto los ELOs del Swiss Bubble y mi nivel es muy paco para segunda división, acabaría colista o cerca. Mi lugar está en tercera división. A partir de ahí, a aprender, y entonces sí, sky is the limit (pero vivimos en una Tierra plana con cúpula).


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que va,hoy he ganado como otro día las pierdo,y alguna que otra ha sido a pico y pala...sobre todo la que jugué con de la fontaine que me espese y creí que palmaba al final...
> 
> Superioridad es la que tiene Carlsen,que va comentando asqueado sus partidas mientras se cepilla GM al tran tran...



Jajaja que bueno lo comenta con una mezcla de aburrimiento y ejecución inevitable desde la cumbre absoluta y una visión a años luz de los demás morrales.La difícil sencillez que hablaba Capablanca.Estos siempre tienen el genio despierto.He observado que tienes buen dominio de la Dama y te gusta mantenerla.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Ago 2022)

A falta de confirmar la participación de @Don Pelayo y de @knight, esta será la composición de los grupos en Tercera:





@Carmen Martinez garcia
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@naufragodelpisito
@Taxi_Driver
@Montaigne
@Charidemo
@Tales90
@Monica1988


----------



## propileos (8 Ago 2022)

Ya he pasado los cuadros a mis guiris. 
Faltan los emparejamientos. 
Es una partida solo no, entonces seran en segunda 4 con un color y 3 con otro. 
¿donde lo vas a poner?


----------



## Cazarr (8 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ya he pasado los cuadros a mis guiris.
> Faltan los emparejamientos.
> Es una partida solo no, entonces seran en segunda 4 con un color y 3 con otro.
> ¿donde lo vas a poner?



Entre mañana y el viernes os enviaré un MP a todos con las siete primeras jornadas, con todos los emparejamientos. Lo publicaré también en este hilo.

Estoy a la espera de que @Don Pelayo me responda, los demás ya me han confirmado todos excepto uno que ya se ha quedado fuera.


----------



## propileos (8 Ago 2022)

Has metido a los cuñaos en el mismo grupo puede haber biscotto. 
Yo hare biscotto con Tripto para dejar a Tio Serio fuera. 
Por cierto que Tio Serio se ofrecio para ayudarte, que paso con eso.


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 Ago 2022)

os espero navaja en mano


----------



## Gurney (8 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Jajaja que bueno lo comenta con una mezcla de aburrimiento y ejecución inevitable desde la cumbre absoluta y una visión a años luz de los demás morrales.La difícil sencillez que hablaba Capablanca.Estos siempre tienen el genio despierto.He observado que tienes buen dominio de la Dama y te gusta mantenerla.





De hecho, uno de los puntos para aplastar a Apolo es cambiar damas

La francesa llevando él blancas tampoco le va bien



PS: Es una casualidad que os comente esto antes de que empiece el torneo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> os espero navaja en mano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150165



Mentira! Tú eres un “tapado”de ajedrez altamente peligroso y fundamentado,pero carente de instinto asesino


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> De hecho, uno de los puntos para aplastar a Apolo es cambiar damas
> 
> La francesa llevando él blancas tampoco le va bien
> 
> ...



Jajaja Gurney tal vez tengas razón que sin dama esté menos cómodo,lo cual no implica que pierda y también implica que evite el cambio.Son muchas variables.veo que eres de la escuela de Botvinnik y estudias las debilidades del rival .Yo muchas veces trato de hallar la jugada más fuerte.Tú enfoque es más certero y trabajoso,.Saludos leyenda


----------



## propileos (9 Ago 2022)

Mis guiris se quedan impresionados con las performances de @Cazarr, realmente le das un empaque isabelino bro. 
O victoriano, no se que epoca es mas emponderada. 
A DJ SOUL le he dicho que televisaban el torneo, si os comenta algo seguirle el rollo.


----------



## Charidemo (9 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Entre mañana y el viernes os enviaré un MP a todos con las siete primeras jornadas, con todos los emparejamientos. Lo publicaré también en este hilo.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que @Don Pelayo me responda, los demás ya me han confirmado todos excepto uno que ya se ha quedado fuera.



Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## propileos (9 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Entre mañana y el viernes os enviaré un MP a todos con las siete primeras jornadas, con todos los emparejamientos. Lo publicaré también en este hilo.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que @Don Pelayo me responda, los demás ya me han confirmado todos excepto uno que ya se ha quedado fuera.



no hay prisa, vamos bien con los entrenos


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> no hay prisa, vamos bien con los entrenos



detergentes Pi-loooon!
me encanta ese gif


----------



## propileos (10 Ago 2022)

@Cazarr pon aqui tambien los emparejamientos para poder ver yo todo e informar a mis guiris.
Hank esta en el grupo A de segunda y tengo que pasarle el calendario, no me has metido en esa conversacion.
¿que sucede con la jornada 7?

Ah vale que solo hay una conversacion de segunda, ahora me doy cuenta, perdon los nervios de la competicion. 
No pero que pasa con la septima, no esta, eso es sospechoso, estas creando inseguridad juridica ya veras que pronto viene @NPCpremiun con los memes.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿que sucede con la jornada 7?



La jornada 7 se juega *entre el 19 y el 25 de septiembre*. Es la única que no se puede jugar antes -salvo que alguien vaya a ausentarse esos días- para que estemos todos igualados en la última jornada.

Publico aquí todas las jornadas:

*Jornada 1*
A partir del 15 de Agosto






*Jornada 2*
A partir del 15 de Agosto


Spoiler












*Jornada 3*
A partir del 15 de Agosto


Spoiler












*Jornada 4*
A partir del 15 de Agosto


Spoiler


----------



## Cazarr (10 Ago 2022)

*Jornada 5*
A partir del 15 de Agosto


Spoiler












*Jornada 6*
A partir del 15 de Agosto


Spoiler












*Jornada 7*
Del 19 al 25 de Septiembre


Spoiler


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Ago 2022)

Joder, ahora sabré cómo se sentía Ohenry en la primera Liga perdiéndolo todo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Joder, ahora sabré cómo se sentía Ohenry en la primera Liga perdiéndolo todo.



que va hombre,en la primera jornada tienes opciones...luego ya reconozco que la cosa si puede ser bastante durilla...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Hola Cazarr, te comunico que no puedo jugar,por si quiere alguien meterse en mi lugar.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hola Cazarr, te comunico que no puedo jugar,por si quiere alguien meterse en mi lugar.



Una lástima, hamijo. Si quieres volver en la jornada 8 o en la 15 ya sabes que tienes las puertas abiertas.

Rectificaremos el grupo A de la 3ª Div. de la siguiente manera: dado que seremos cuatro (@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!, @Carmen Martinez garcia, @Taxi_Driver y un servidor) jugaremos dos veces contra cada rival. Así jugaremos 6 partidas, no cambia apenas nada.

Os enviaré los emparejamientos rectificados por MP.


----------



## propileos (10 Ago 2022)

Para los que teneis que jugar contra Freddygtv, DJSoul, y Hank, los 2 primeros estan en Venezuela y el tercero en Virginia, son 6 horas de diferencia para Venezuela/Virginia en el verano de España. 
Es decir cuando aqui sean las 8 de la tarde alla seran las 2 de la tarde.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que tenemos a Propileos amenizando el cotarro.Un autentico manager americano que cuida los detalles de realización para que esté todo listo para la gala y puesta de largo,moviendo entre bambalinas la ingente cantidad de contactos internacionales nuestro MI6 al servicio de su majestad tumbado en Copacabana con una caipirinha mirando el mar.Sin el los trenes no saldrían a su hora y nuestra vida en foro seria melancólica.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Ago 2022)

Jornadas corregidas del *grupo A de Tercera*:


----------



## propileos (10 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Menos mal que tenemos a Propileos amenizando el cotarro.Un autentico manager americano que cuida los detalles de realización para que esté todo listo para la gala y puesta de largo,moviendo entre bambalinas la ingente cantidad de contactos internacionales nuestro MI6 al servicio de su majestad tumbado en Copacabana con una caipirinha mirando el mar.Sin el los trenes no saldrían a su hora y nuestra vida en foro seria melancólica.



Un autentico manager americano se hubiera conseguido unas brasileñas.

Ya siento que no puedas jugar, ¿y partidas mas cortas?, igual 10+0 o 15+0 puedes jugar sin dificultad, contando con la colaboracion de tus oponentes claro, tu escribe por aqui alguna alternativa que se te ocurra para poder jugar. 
A ver si es posible arreglarlo de alguna manera hombre. 

El duelo Orospeda - gueldos les he dicho que si quieren lo jueguen presencial y despues nos digan el resultado. 
Pero bueno el que organiza es @Cazarr si no se puede pues por lichess, uno en la cocina y otro en el corral, cada uno con su telefono.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Mi cardiólogo me ha recomendado reposo y el neurólogo también.Me han recetado unas pastillas y que evite el ajedrez en gran medida.Si tu idea es buena pero….Bueno le agradezco a Cazarr su atención y que hospedara en el cómodo hotel de 3 división,igual quería tenerme cerca quien sabe…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Ahora que lo pienso,que ha pasado con Monica1988? Tampoco juega?


----------



## Monica1988 (10 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso,que ha pasado con Monica1988? Tampoco juega?



Yo si juego


----------



## Cazarr (10 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso,que ha pasado con Monica1988? Tampoco juega?



Sí, está en el grupo B


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Yo si juego



Me alegro sinceramente,por que mujeres creo que pocas hay!


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Me alegro sinceramente,por que mujeres creo que pocas hay!



Ninguna, Mónico tiene más rabo que Satán.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ninguna, Mónico tiene más rabo que Satán.



Entonces esto es cosa sólo de DAMAS A PELITO y ya! Jejej Además a quien queremos engañar aquí jugamos bien a 20mn no más de 7 o 8 tíos. A lo sumo 10.


----------



## Don Pelayo (11 Ago 2022)

@Cazarr te pido disculpas por mi ausencia en el primer suizo, y también quiero pedir disculpas al resto de participantes. Resulta que por motivos ajenos a mi voluntad el día 1 de agosto tuve que abandonar la residencia donde me encontraba, y desde la semana pasada estoy de regreso en España. No he tenido tiempo hasta ahora para escribir

Espero no haber sido un estorbo muy grande.

A partir de ahora sí que tendré tiempo, me gustaría continuar, pero entiendo que se me excluya dados mis antecedentes. 

Saludos


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Jornadas corregidas *del *grupo A de Tercera*:







Cazarr dijo:


> No te preocupes, hamijo.
> 
> Si quieres, la plaza de Naufragodelpisito es tuya. Sólo tendría que* reordenar de nuevo* las jornadas en el grupo A de Tercera.



y seguimos con el Wololo:


Cazarr dijo:


> *De nuevo, jornadas corregidas de ambos grupos* de Tercera División (sólo cambian las del grupo A):
> @Don Pelayo te he metido en el MP grupal.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Ago 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> @Cazarr te pido disculpas por mi ausencia en el primer suizo, y también quiero pedir disculpas al resto de participantes. Resulta que por motivos ajenos a mi voluntad el día 1 de agosto tuve que abandonar la residencia donde me encontraba, y desde la semana pasada estoy de regreso en España. No he tenido tiempo hasta ahora para escribir
> 
> Espero no haber sido un estorbo muy grande.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, hamijo.

Si quieres, la plaza de Naufragodelpisito es tuya. Sólo tendría que reordenar de nuevo las jornadas en el grupo A de Tercera.


----------



## Don Pelayo (11 Ago 2022)

Muchas gracias jefe


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> No te preocupes, hamijo.
> 
> Si quieres, la plaza de Naufragodelpisito es tuya. Sólo tendría que reordenar de nuevo las jornadas en el grupo A de Tercera.



no quiero parecer clasista y tal pero mira lo que dice este hombre,a mi me da un poquillo de repelus juntarme con gente asi,tu estas seguro de lo que haces? Que tenemos una reputacion y tal  





__





Soy pobre


Pues nada, que hoy estaba sacando unos billetes de avión con mi novia y se metió en la app de su banc para comprobar una cosa. Miré de reojo disimuladamente y ..me quedé de piedra al ver que su saldo total multiplicaba x10 el mío. Me acabo de dar cuenta de que soy pobre como las ratas...




www.burbuja.info












Spoiler: Recuerda



puentes y no muros,puentes y no muros…


----------



## Cazarr (11 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no quiero parecer clasista y tal pero mira lo que dice este hombre,a mi me da un poquillo de repelus juntarme con gente asi,tu estas seguro de lo que haces? Que tenemos una reputacion y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si os dijera la pasta que he palmado yo este año os darían las ganas de saltar por la ventana que no tuve yo por miedo a las alturas.


----------



## propileos (11 Ago 2022)

Yo estaba feliz de ver a Apolo con la elite, pensaba que se distraeria con ellos y no bajaria a porculearnos pero no, es como los politicos, necesitan sadiquear a la clase mediabaja para dar sentido a sus vidas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo estaba feliz de ver a Apolo con la elite, pensaba que se distraeria con ellos y no bajaria a porculearnos pero no, es como los politicos, necesitan sadiquear a la clase mediabaja para dar sentido a sus vidas.



Hace bien,de vez en cuando no está mal recordaros vuestro lugar plebeyos.


----------



## propileos (11 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hace bien,de vez en cuando no está mal recordaros vuestro lugar plebeyos.



Eso decia el marido de Maria Antonieta. 
No realmente todos aqui intentando atraer a gente al torneo y Apolo nos los recibe metiendoles dedos en los ojos, pongo ojos por no poner otra cosa. 
Yo no se si tienen cuentas pendientes de otros hilos, en todo caso si que quiero dar la bienvenida a @Don Pelayo y bueno decirle que los del ajedrez nos llevamos bien pero que esto no deja de ser el foro, es otro pabellon pero sigue siendo el psiquiatrico.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Ago 2022)

De nuevo, jornadas corregidas de ambos grupos de Tercera División (sólo cambian las del grupo A):

1 - 2
3 - 4
5 - 6
7











@Don Pelayo te he metido en el MP grupal.


----------



## propileos (11 Ago 2022)

@Clavisto amigo, me ha dicho hank que te ha escrito al lichess para vuestra primera partida. 
A ver si puedes escribirle por lichess, su direccion de lichess es hank100 (1834).
El vive en Virginia (USA), son 6 horas de diferencia, cuando aqui son las 10 de la noche alli son las 4 de la tarde. 
Si tienes alguna dificultad con el chat de lichess me lo dices por aqui y yo le digo a Hank por lichess.


----------



## Monica1988 (11 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> De nuevo, jornadas corregidas de ambos grupos de Tercera División (sólo cambian las del grupo A):
> 
> 1 - 2
> 3 - 4
> ...



Primera, quinta y sexta jornada descanso no?


----------



## Cazarr (11 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Primera, quinta y sexta jornada descanso no?



Sí, exacto. 

Jornadas de la 1 a la 6 entre el lunes y el 18 de septiembre, y la 7ª del 19 al 25/Sep.


----------



## Don Pelayo (11 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Eso decia el marido de Maria Antonieta.
> No realmente todos aqui intentando atraer a gente al torneo y Apolo nos los recibe metiendoles dedos en los ojos, pongo ojos por no poner otra cosa.
> Yo no se si tienen cuentas pendientes de otros hilos, en todo caso si que quiero dar la bienvenida a @Don Pelayo y bueno decirle que los del ajedrez nos llevamos bien pero que esto no deja de ser el foro, es otro pabellon pero sigue siendo el psiquiatrico.



Gracias pero no te preocupes, piensa que soy un burbujo veterano.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Eso decia el marido de Maria Antonieta.



Estás haciendo alusión a mi cuello? Tú no me conoces y no sabes nada de mi. No me llamo Longines en vano.Lo único que pasa por mi gaznate en invierno es COÑAC LUIS XIII


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Estás haciendo alusión a mi cuello? Tú no me conoces y no sabes nada de mi. No me llamo Longines en vano.Lo único que pasa por mi gaznate en invierno es COÑAC LUIS XIII



No hombre, yo te quiero entero, aqui con nosotros, dando guerra. 
A ver si para el torneo de otoño estas en condiciones.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

OROSPEDA 1 - PROPILEOS 0









Classical Chess • Orospeda vs propileos


Orospeda (1389) plays propileos (1812) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos resigned after 44 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Buena partida de Orospeda, gran jugador y mejor amigo. 
Le plantee una defensa que me sirve a veces para blitz pero a ritmo lento no vale. 
Me la castigo rapido y en un golpe tactico que tenia que haber visto pero no vi me gano una torre. 
Ahi se acabo la partida. 
Ahora tendre que echar berserk en las partidas que me quedan para ir de 3 en 3 y ascender directamente.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> OROSPEDA 1 - PROPILEOS 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De 3 en 3?


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿De 3 en 3?



Si, si le echo berserk a DJ y le gano son 3 puntos, con eso me mediorecupero.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si, si le echo berserk a DJ y le gano son 3 puntos, con eso me mediorecupero.



¿Pero te refieres a la Liga?


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Pero te refieres a la Liga?



no, no me referia a nada, era un chiste malo, como el de la vaca


----------



## calzonazos (13 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> OROSPEDA 1 - PROPILEOS 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdedor


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> perdedor



A veces se gana y a veces se pierde calzonazos, el ajedrez es como la vida.


----------



## Gurney (13 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Si os dijera la pasta que he palmado yo este año os darían las ganas de saltar por la ventana que no tuve yo por miedo a las alturas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> perdedor



Jajaja es un jugador horrible.A mi a 10mn como sabía que iba a perder me echo droga en el café y cuando desperté tenía 3mn!!! MANIPULÓ EL TIEMPO.


----------



## calzonazos (13 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Jajaja es un jugador horrible



Es penoso, comete errores de jugador 1050


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Ago 2022)

Más o menos… no tiene conocimientos de estrategia,táctica,ni na de na!


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> OROSPEDA 1 - PROPILEOS 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenías que haber hecho el Jaque Pastor, no se lo hubiese esperado, eso o follártelo, pero vamos, las shemales están reservadas para el ganador, así que no sé yo.


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Tenías que haber hecho el Jaque Pastor, no se lo hubiese esperado, eso o follártelo, pero vamos, las shemales están reservadas para el ganador, así que no sé yo.



Me cito a mí mismo, que en tan distinguido lugar me da cosa dejar un mensaje tan vulgar y soez, y quedarme tan pancho así como si nada. 
He visto la partida por encima, y sí, coincido contigo en que la apertura que hiciste te penalizó bastante.
Suerte para las próximas partidas.


----------



## el mensa (13 Ago 2022)

Qué cosas que pasan...


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2022)

A todo esto el tal calzonazos debe estar jugando LA LIGA con otro nick, lo veo muy metido en el tema.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A todo esto el tal calzonazos debe estar jugando LA LIGA con otro nick, lo veo muy metido en el tema.















bueno,estara en una categoria de esas inferiores en cualquier caso,tampoco pasa nada


----------



## calzonazos (13 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A todo esto el tal calzonazos debe estar jugando LA LIGA con otro nick, lo veo muy metido en el tema.



jajaja que va unicamente entro a reirme de un fracasado como tu que dedicas horas y horas a esta mierda de juego para perder con un 1600, FRACA


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> bueno,estara en una categoria de esas inferiores en cualquier caso,tampoco pasa nada



Tenemos que ir quedando tú y yo. Dime día y hora.


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Tenemos que ir quedando tú y yo. Dime día y hora.



¿pero para jugar o para que? porque esto ya parece psicosis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Tenemos que ir quedando tú y yo. Dime día y hora.



Cuando quieras,soy flexible


----------



## calzonazos (13 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando quieras,soy flexible



Maricon y chinganiggers


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando quieras,soy flexible



¿Martes a las 21:00 te parece bien?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Martes a las 21:00 te parece bien?



Si,es un horario razonable...

Eres mi principal baza para ganar alguna partida esta liga,intenta no entrenar mucho


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,es un horario razonable...
> 
> Eres mi principal baza para ganar alguna partida esta liga,intenta no entrenar mucho



Vale, Martes 16 a las 21:00, Ignadaptado-Apolo Creed.

No te preocupes, si cuanto más entreno, más malo soy.


----------



## propileos (14 Ago 2022)

@Tio_Serio escribe a DJ-SOUL por el lichess para vuestra partida cuando te venga bien.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Tio_Serio escribe a DJ-SOUL por el lichess para vuestra partida cuando te venga bien.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1155534



Si voy, le quería haber escrito ya pero ando liadillo, las vacaciones son un no parar.


----------



## javigz (14 Ago 2022)

Es todavía posible meter a uno nuevo en tercera división, o ya es demasiado tarde?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

He detectado un error de imprenta (muy posiblemente) en las rondas 5 y 6. En cuanto se aclare vemos como quedarían los emparejamientos de SEGUNDA. Pero os sugiero que reviséis también vuestros emparejamientos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Es todavía posible meter a uno nuevo en tercera división, o ya es demasiado tarde?



Yo diría que no hay problem pero habla con @Cazarr .
Aun así si te gusta, hay otros torneos en los que puedes participar con el equipo del foro "DAMAS A PELITO", en ese caso habla con @propileos que te dará el acceso a el mejor equipo que vas a poder encontrar en Lichess.
Justo hoy a las 8'00 hora peninsular se juega. nos vemos pues


----------



## Cazarr (14 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Es todavía posible meter a uno nuevo en tercera división, o ya es demasiado tarde?



Sin problema. 

Estoy hasta el martes fuera. Así que la próxima semana actualizaré las jornadas si se añade alguien.

Lo de Speedy creo que está correcto. Lo único es que hay siete jornadas y habrá gente que juegue 4 con blancas y otros con 3.


----------



## javigz (14 Ago 2022)

el usuario es *josema17* en burbuja.info, *chemanuel* en lichess


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

xxx...como un piano


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • gueldos vs Triptolemo


gueldos (1798) plays Triptolemo (1547) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 41 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2022)

Empiezo de culo, enoraguena a gueldos, se me ha escapado la tecla y por hacerme el exótico he sacado un alfil de paseo, tras eso ha sido fenecer... 
Me lo merezco...


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Yo diría que no hay problem pero habla con @Cazarr .
> Aun así si te gusta, hay otros torneos en los que puedes participar con el equipo del foro "DAMAS A PELITO", en ese caso habla con @propileos que te dará el acceso a el mejor equipo que vas a poder encontrar en Lichess.
> Justo hoy a las 8'00 hora peninsular se juega. nos vemos pues



Darke lo del DAMAS A PELITO lo lleva @calopez narcotraficante.
Si @josema17 quiere jugar con el DAMAS A PELITO debe apuntarse en el equipo directamente o hablar con GM antes.
Tambien puede apuntarse en el NXN si quiere.


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Empiezo de culo, enoraguena a gueldos, se me ha escapado la tecla y por hacerme el exótico he sacado un alfil de paseo, tras eso ha sido fenecer...
> Me lo merezco...



Te hubieras enrocado largo cuando el te hace h5 igual la cosa hubiera ido mejor. 
De todas formas los cuñaos te castigan rapido hay que hilar muy fino desde el principio.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (15 Ago 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante 1 @Taipánidas de Mileto 0









Classical Chess • GranMonarca vs Taipanidas


GranMonarca (1630) plays Taipanidas (1775) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Taipanidas resigned after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Ago 2022)

Quien es Hank en lichess?


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2022)

hank 1 - taipanidas 0









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Taipanidas


hank100 (1752) plays Taipanidas (1623) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Taipanidas resigned after 16 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





@Taipánidas de Mileto subo la partida para que @Cazarr vaya anotando, espero no te moleste.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> hank100 (1881)
> 
> 
> hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.
> ...



Ya hemos jugado con victoria para Hank.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> hank 1 - taipanidas 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, para nada


----------



## javigz (15 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> el usuario es *josema17* en burbuja.info, *chemanuel* en lichess



josema17 no puede escribir en el foro porque no recibe email de confirmación. Hay ahora restricciones para crear nuevos usuarios?


----------



## Cazarr (15 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> josema17 no puede escribir en el foro porque no recibe email de confirmación. Hay ahora restricciones para crear nuevos usuarios?



Si no puede que no se preocupe. Yo le contactaré esta semana una vez tenga listas las jornadas.


----------



## javigz (16 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Si no puede que no se preocupe. Yo le contactaré esta semana una vez tenga listas las jornadas.



Gracias!! Yo le dije que si tenía alguna pregunta, que te contactase por Lichess, porque yo esta semana estaré de mudanza


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> josema17 no puede escribir en el foro porque no recibe email de confirmación. Hay ahora restricciones para crear nuevos usuarios?



Si ese mail de confirmacion de cuenta nueva que no llega es un problema que se arrastra desde hace un año, le pasa a gueldos tambien. 
Un usuario contaba hace tiempo en un hilo que haciendolo en ingles si que te llega, pero no se si es cierto, no he probado. 
Yo, si le urge, por 300 euros le vendo la cuenta. 
Lo que no se si se puede cambiar el nombre de usuario.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Ago 2022)

Partida correspondiente a la siguiente jornada, T_S vs Gueldos.

Classical Chess • T_S vs gueldos

A DjSoul lo tengo entrenando en la selva, camuflado cual anaconda esperando a que aparezca el conejito.
Estoy que cago bolitas del susto.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

Intuyo que en uno o dos meses va a haber gente con muchas partidas jugadas y otros con una o ninguna.


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Intuyo que en uno o dos meses va a haber gente con muchas partidas jugadas y otros con una o ninguna.



Despues de postear en el hilo de Belle vienes aqui a sacar el latigo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Despues de postear en el hilo de Belle vienes aqui a sacar el latigo.



Si eso fue hace mucho, ¿no?


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Si eso fue hace mucho, ¿no?



Ah, es que lo acabo de ver, vaya ojete.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ah, es que lo acabo de ver, vaya ojete.



Podemos escribirla para ver si le interesaría ser Primer Premio de la Liga.


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Podemos escribirla para ver si le interesaría ser Primer Premio de la Liga.



¿tiene lichess?


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿tiene lichess?



Por las fotos que publica, tiene toda la pinta de que es aficionada al ajedrez.


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Por las fotos que publica, tiene toda la pinta de que es aficionada al ajedrez.



La tia no es tonta mira sus cifras. 
Las apariencias engañan, Marilyn tenia mas CI que Einstein y mi antigua peluquera memorizaba libros solo con echarles un vistazo. 
Yo le comente que porque no habia estudiado derecho y me dijo que no le gustaba eso que preferia arreglar pelos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> La tia no es tonta mira sus cifras.
> Las apariencias engañan, Marilyn tenia mas CI que Einstein y mi antigua peluquera memorizaba libros solo con echarles un vistazo.
> Yo le comente que porque no habia estudiado derecho y me dijo que no le gustaba eso que preferia arreglar pelos.



No, si no digo que sea tonta, pero no la veo usando su cerebro para ganar autoestimita ganando a pringados en Lichess. La autoestima ya se la damos por otros canales.


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No, si no digo que sea tonta, pero no la veo usando su cerebro para ganar autoestimita ganando a pringados en Lichess. La autoestima ya se la damos por otros canales.



Pero el ajedrez no es para ganar autoestima.
Si fuera asi en cuanto uno perdiera un par de partidas se retiraria.
Yo creo que el ajedrez es un aprendizaje para encajar las derrotas y tambien para saber comportarte ante los demas, te enseña a respetar al otro, y mas cosas tiene el ajedrez, aprender a controlar el tiempo en cualquier actividad, al final con el ajedrez te examinas a ti mismo, te exige esfuerzo en el aprendizaje y a la vez te enseña que a veces esforzandote no se consigue lo que quieres, que es una enseñanza muy cruel, pero la vida es asi.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pero el ajedrez no es para ganar autoestima.
> Si fuera asi en cuanto uno perdiera un par de partidas se retiraria.
> Yo creo que el ajedrez es un aprendizaje para encajar las derrotas y tambien para saber comportarte ante los demas, te enseña a respetar al otro, y mas cosas tiene el ajedrez, aprender a controlar el tiempo en cualquier actividad, al final con el ajedrez te examinas a ti mismo, te exige esfuerzo en el aprendizaje y a la vez te enseña que a veces esforzandote no se consigue lo que quieres, que es una enseñanza muy cruel, pero la vida es asi.



Lo que describes es lo que debería de ser, pero no te engañes, la autoestimita importa, si no, a la gente le daría igual ganar que perder, y las derrotas afectan mucho a mucha gente.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

0 Ignadaptado-Apolo Creed 1









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Apolotetraloaded


Ignadaptado (2094) plays Apolotetraloaded (1500) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ignadaptado resigned after 41 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Don Pelayo (16 Ago 2022)

@*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Me ha apalizado en la jornada de hoy










Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs Asturies


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1500) plays Asturies (1194) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH won by checkmate after 61 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




*


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ignadaptado-Apolo Creed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cole en la 22...b5 lo vi nada más mover,has estado demasiado cauteloso ahí...

Bueno,yo he ganado ya una partida en la liga,he cumplido


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me cole en la 22...b5 lo vi nada más mover,has estado demasiado cauteloso ahí...
> 
> Bueno,yo he ganado ya una partida en la liga,he cumplido



Joder, sabía que no había hecho una buena partida, pero veo el análisis y madre mía, la 24 es para matarme. Y c4 y Cg5 otras gilipolleces.

Y 19 Cf6+ daba un ataque fuertísimo, joder, es que cada día juego peor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Ataque fortísimo no puedes tener cuando en la gráfica has estado siempre por debajo...

A ver 

Ese sacrificio de caballo típico en f6 me inquietaba,por eso moví el rey a h8,aunque ahí la cosa se pone compleja y a saber...


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ataque fortísimo no puedes tener cuando en la gráfica has estado siempre por debajo...
> 
> A ver



La máquina da 0.0, pero viendo el análisis en el que todas mis fichas apuntan a tu desguarnecido enroque, te iban a entrar sudores fríos y fallarías inexorablemente.

La verdad es que la pensé, pero haces Rh8 en vez de comerte el caballo y tampoco veo nada peligroso.

La 24, joder, la 24... voy a pedir paguita por retrasado.

Bueno, enhorabuena en cualquier caso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> La verdad es que la pensé, pero haces Rh8 en vez de comerte el caballo y tampoco veo nada peligroso.



Rh8 es lo que hubiera hecho casi seguro por instinto,pero seguido de De4 si que hay ataque si...el módulo recomienda AxC ahí

En ese punto después de De4 hay que hilar fino y no es facil,capturar después el caballo con el peón que es intuitivo también te crea problemas gordos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> La 24, joder, la 24... voy a pedir paguita por retrasado.
> 
> Bueno, enhorabuena en cualquier caso.



Es en la que te dije que fuiste demasiado cauteloso,ahí moví con el piloto automático y ni me fijé en el cambio de la torre por los dos caballos...

Si no capturas te quedas muy muy agobiado,y acabas palmando claro...


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Lo que describes es lo que debería de ser, pero no te engañes, la autoestimita importa, si no, a la gente le daría igual ganar que perder, y las derrotas afectan mucho a mucha gente.



Si te afecta mucho cuando pierdes al ajedrez es que no has aprendido nada del ajedrez. 
Sentirte mas porque has ganado es un pensamiento equivocado.
Y sentirte menos porque has perdido es tambien un pensamiento equivocado.
Y eso te lleva a una depresion sin sentido.

Despues de jugar muchas partidas puedes hablar con el tablero y las piezas y que te dicen, lo que te dicen es, no eres mas o menos por perder o ganar, lo que intentamos decirte es que los fallos que tienes frente a nosotros los tienes en la vida, y esos fallos tienes que corregirlos o si no eres capaz, porque no estudias o porque tu talento no da para mas, al menos asumirlos, de tal forma que no te hagan daño. 

Cuando una persona que no te agrada, o cualquier persona, te gana al ajedrez, eso es lo mismo que cuando ellos en la vida triunfan y tu no, pues por meritos, o por suerte, o porque hacen trampas, o por lo que sea, es asi, y es doloroso y tienes que encajarlo mentalmente para que no te haga daño. 

Yo recuerdo hace muchos años que me gustaba una chica y queria hacerselo saber, iba pensando en como decirle que me gustaba mientras iba de camino a casa en el autobus, y de repente la veo caminando con un calvo de la mano y dandose besos. 

A mi me afecto mucho, estuve un tiempo mal, pero yo entonces no jugaba mucho, si hubiera sido jugador de ajedrez entonces, con mas practica de ajedrez, yo creo que lo hubiera encajado mejor, creo que el ajedrez te fortalece en ese sentido, te prepara para cosas asi, es como un entrenamiento de la mente ante cualquier adversidad.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es en la que te dije que fuiste demasiado cauteloso,ahí moví con el piloto automático y ni me fijé en el cambio de la torre por los dos caballos...
> 
> Si no capturas te quedas muy muy agobiado,y acabas palmando claro...



No, cauteloso no, idiota directamente. Bueno, voy a ir viendo quienes juegan en Segunda... mera curiosidad.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si te afecta mucho cuando pierdes al ajedrez es que no has aprendido nada del ajedrez.
> Sentirte mas porque has ganado es un pensamiento equivocado.
> Y sentirte menos porque has perdido es tambien un pensamiento equivocado.
> Y eso te lleva a una depresion sin sentido.
> ...



Lo malo no es perder, es hacer tonterías. Si me ganan, que sea por imprecisiones entendibles, no por blunderazos ridículos.


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Lo malo no es perder, es hacer tonterías. Si me ganan, que sea por imprecisiones entendibles, no por blunderazos ridículos.



Pero Igna es que la vida es eso imprecisiones, vas a jugar otra partida dentro de un mes y la vas a cagar, y otras te saldran bien, y por la calle te pasara lo mismo. 
Hasta Carlsen juega pacamente a veces y ese ha tenido de profesor a Kasparov y ha dedicado su vida al ajedrez, lo han llevado entre algodones para que solo juegue al ajedrez, pues el ajedrez tambien lo castiga a veces. 
El ajedrez castiga a todo el mundo bro.


----------



## Hiperión (16 Ago 2022)

Apolo, ¿cuándo quedamos para jugar nuestra partida?


----------



## Don Pelayo (16 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si te afecta mucho cuando pierdes al ajedrez es que no has aprendido nada del ajedrez.
> Sentirte mas porque has ganado es un pensamiento equivocado.
> Y sentirte menos porque has perdido es tambien un pensamiento equivocado.
> Y eso te lleva a una depresion sin sentido.
> ...



Lo demás no sé, pero lo de que te la haya levantado un CALVO si que tiene que joder


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Apolo, ¿cuándo quedamos para jugar nuestra partida?



Justo después de que te hayas metido unas cuantas cervezas para el cuerpo,avísame unos minutos antes 

Bueno...durante las dos próximas semanas a una hora parecida a la de hoy me va bien,cuando prefieras.


----------



## Hiperión (16 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Justo después de que te hayas metido unas cuantas cervezas para el cuerpo,avísame unos minutos antes
> 
> Bueno...durante las dos próximas semanas a una hora parecida a la de hoy me va bien,cuando prefieras.



Como si quieres ahora, llevo una cerveza sin alcohol...


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Como si quieres ahora, llevo una cerveza sin alcohol...



la verdad es que podria jugar ahora,pero desoyendo las enseñanzas de Propileos le concedo cierta importancia a la autoestimita macaca,y siento que iba a perder…mañana a las 21 por ejemplo?

ahora si quieres algun blitz cordial no hay problema


----------



## Hiperión (16 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la verdad es que podria jugar ahora,pero desoyendo las enseñanzas de Propileos le concedo cierta importancia a la autoestimita macaca,y siento que iba a perder…mañana a las 21 por ejemplo?
> 
> ahora si quieres algun blitz cordial no hay problema



Ok, mañana entonces.


----------



## Don Pelayo (17 Ago 2022)

@ApoloCreed @Ignadaptado 

Ni sé de lo que habláis, voy a tomarme otra cerveza. Ya van 4.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la verdad es que podria jugar ahora,pero desoyendo las enseñanzas de Propileos le concedo cierta importancia a la autoestimita macaca,y siento que iba a perder…mañana a las 21 por ejemplo?
> 
> ahora si quieres algun blitz cordial no hay problema



Como lo sabes, la que te espera! Es broma hombre,la verdad es que todos los humanos pierden unos más que otros.A mi personalmente prefiero jugar con un buen ajedrecista,poder jugar dignamente e intentarlo que jugar contra el burbujista medio.Yo tan solo le he ganado una partida 3 tablas y varias derrotas.Pero es que es un talento natural.Es una persona muy accesible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Como lo sabes, la que te espera! Es broma hombre,la verdad es que todos los humanos pierden unos más que otros.A mi personalmente prefiero jugar con un buen ajedrecista,poder jugar dignamente e intentarlo que jugar contra el burbujista medio.Yo tan solo le he ganado una partida 3 tablas y varias derrotas.Pero es que es un talento natural.Es una persona muy accesible.



dice el maestro propileos que si tu talento no da para mas hay que asumirlo…ya casi casi estoy mentalizado de que soy un paq…digo…de la sabiduria de sus enseñanzas,asi que si pierdo no pasa nada 

voy a tratar de darle para el pelo en cualquier caso


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> dice el maestro propileos que si tu talento no da para mas hay que asumirlo…ya casi casi estoy mentalizado de que soy un paq…digo…de la sabiduria de sus enseñanzas,asi que si pierdo no pasa nada
> 
> voy a tratar de darle para el pelo en cualquier caso



Pues claro hombre! Tú puedes y lo sé,es un rival muy experimentado también. Tú juega la mejor jugada dentro de tu estilo. No tienes nada que perder,es una partida más con un excelente jugador. Pero tú eres bueno,te lo digo yo Longines I .


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Ago 2022)

@Cazarr, le he creado una nueva cuenta a @Carmen Martinez garcia porque tenía problemas para acceder a la antigua (makwa (1500)). La nueva es makwa2 (1500). He jugado contra ella hoy y contra @Don Pelayo ayer. Tercera y quinta jornada de Tercera División, grupo A. Pego ambas partidas.










Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs Asturies


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1500) plays Asturies (1194) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH won by checkmate after 61 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org












Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs makwa2


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1628) plays makwa2 (1500) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH won by checkmate after 8 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (17 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> hank 1 - taipanidas 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugaron con el color al revés.  (El resultado es igualmente válido.)



javigz dijo:


> el usuario es *josema17* en burbuja.info, *chemanuel* en lichess



Estoy actualizando el calendario. Le contactaré entre hoy o mañana. 

Adjunto partida entre Capitán Walker y Leonberbiz, grupo A de Segunda División:









Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Leonberbiz2


Ricardinho1492 (1696) plays Leonberbiz2 (1500) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 80 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Y mi partida contra AAAHHH, de esta tarde (grupo A, 3ª):









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


Cazarr (1761) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1760) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr won by checkmate after 21 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (17 Ago 2022)

*Modificaciones en el calendario del grupo A de Tercera División.*

Se añaden las siguientes jornadas:

J1​@Taxi_Driver (blancas) vs. Chemanuel​​J2​Chemanuel vs. @Carmen Martinez garcia (negras)​​J3​Chemanuel (descansa)​​J4​Chemanuel (descansa)​​J5​@Don Pelayo (blancas) vs. Chemanuel​​J6​Chemanuel vs. @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (negras)​​J7​Chemanuel vs. @Cazarr (negras)​
Correspondían a jornadas de descanso para los jugadores citados. El único cambio es que tendréis (tendremos) que jugar una partida más.

El nuevo jugador es *Chemanuel*:









chemanuel (1898)


chemanuel played 1929 games since Mar 21, 2021. Current Rapid rating: 1898.




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Se supone que tenia partida con @Hiperion ahora,no da señales de vida de momento,si no aparece a las 21:20 oclock desaparezco…no digo que reclame la partida pero eso,que me voy,

y mira que no seria mal momento para jugar,perder una mas despues de estar siendo apalizado por un sujeto random de internet ya ni me enteraria apenas…


----------



## Hiperión (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se supone que tenia partida con @Hiperion ahora,no da señales de vida de momento,si no aparece a las 21:20 oclock desaparezco…no digo que reclame la partida pero eso,que me voy,
> 
> y mira que no seria mal momento para jugar,perder una mas despues de estar siendo apalizado por un sujeto random de internet ya ni me enteraria apenas…



Estoy ya por aquí. Mea culpa, pensaba que era a las 21:30. Es que estoy tontísimo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Estoy ya por aquí. Mea culpa, pensaba que era a las 21:30. Es que estoy tontísimo.



juega con un peon menos como sancion

no puedo desafiar por mi ranking provisional…reta tu


----------



## Hiperión (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> juega con un peon menos como sancion



Errrr, ... no. ¿Cuál es tu nick, que no te encuentro?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Errrr, ... no. ¿Cuál es tu nick, que no te encuentro?



apolotetraloaded

de todos modos lo del peon menos no se si lichess lo permite


----------



## Hiperión (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> apolotetraloaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Parezco subnormal,siempre me pasa igual,me pongo tenso y no doy pie con bola…


----------



## Hiperión (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Parezco subnormal,siempre me pasa igual,me pongo tenso y no doy pie con bola…



Lástima de esa dejada de pieza, la partida estaba empezando. Pero has aguantado bien, hasta la segunda pieza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Lástima de esa dejada de pieza, la partida estaba empezando. Pero has aguantado bien, hasta la segunda pieza.



Puf...iba a haberme rendido según moví el alfil que vi que perdía pieza,antes de que movieses tu incluso...

No lo hice porque llevábamos dos minutos de partida 

Lamenteibol performance from my side (o como se diga)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Parezco subnormal,siempre me pasa igual,me pongo tenso y no doy pie con bola…



La verdad es que no me has hecho caso de nada. Pero se lo que jode tirar a la basura una oportunidad así.Si te pasa con un jugador intermedio pues te dices “bueno un accidente “ Aquí te dije que fueras tú mismo. Aunque el planteamiento también a primera vista es malo Ac4?! El Ae3,f3,g4 … algo así en la lucha contra el dragón…así a bote pronto.Cedes el punto d4 al no jugar 3.d4,cd4 4.Cd4 etc.En fin no diste con el esquema acorde a tu juego y posición. Y a Hiperion ayque ganarle la partida varias veces,en la apertura,Medio juego y Final.Saludos Hiperion ya te retaré cuando me recupere y te vea por lichess.


----------



## propileos (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf...iba a haberme rendido según moví el alfil que vi que perdía pieza,antes de que movieses tu incluso...
> 
> No lo hice porque llevábamos dos minutos de partida
> 
> Lamenteibol performance from my side (o como se diga)



Te querias rendir antes de empezar, te ha matado el apolismo. 
No es que te hayas dejado pieza es que has perdido pieza por un mal desarrollo, y has desarrollado mal porque has salido derrotado.
Eres la Conchita Martinez de la LIGA, Conchita con la cabeza de Arantxa hubiera ganado 40 grand slams. 
Tu tienes mucho talento Apolo, con la furia porcina de Tripto o GM ganarias todas las LIGAS o casi todas las ligas. 
Hiperion muy bien, una suerte tenerlo jugando con nosotros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Encima seguro que es calvo,lo presiento

He perdido con un calvo,la humillación es total


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me has hecho caso de nada. Pero se lo que jode tirar a la basura una oportunidad así.Si te pasa con un jugador intermedio pues te dices “bueno un accidente “ Aquí te dije que fueras tú mismo. Aunque el planteamiento también a primera vista es malo Ac4?! El Ae3,f3,g4 … algo así en la lucha contra el dragón…así a bote pronto.Cedes el punto d4 al no jugar 3.d4,cd4 4.Cd4 etc.En fin no diste con el esquema acorde a tu juego y posición. Y a Hiperion ayque ganarle la partida varias veces,en la apertura,Medio juego y Final.Saludos Hiperion ya te retaré cuando me recupere y te vea por lichess.



Realmente...yo de teoría controlo muy poquito,lo que se es solo mi propia experiencia,juego al tun tun por así decirlo...

Si estoy con confianza contra gente hasta cierto nivel me apaño bien,pero nervioso y con un rival fuerte...pues eso,lo poco que he movido lo he hecho sin pensar realmente.

Me vengaré,nadie me gana...no se...5 veces seguidas? 

PD: no problem,te fundo cuando quieras


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Con respect absoluto...ayer con Ignacio jugué tranquilo porque era un rival que pensaba que podía ganarle,y sale una partida normal,competida y tal...

hoy jugaba con alguien que veo como mejor que yo y ya me sentía presionado antes de empezar...voy a ponerme videos de Michael Jordan a ver si se me pega un poco de psicopatía competitiva...


----------



## propileos (18 Ago 2022)

Buena partida @Cazarr, solo 1 imprecision, hasta le has puesto un cebo para ganarle la dama a la descubierta, estas cogiendo nivel no.


----------



## Gurney (18 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me has hecho caso de nada. Pero se lo que jode tirar a la basura una oportunidad así.Si te pasa con un jugador intermedio pues te dices “bueno un accidente “ Aquí te dije que fueras tú mismo. Aunque el planteamiento también a primera vista es malo Ac4?! El Ae3,f3,g4 … algo así en la lucha contra el dragón…así a bote pronto.Cedes el punto d4 al no jugar 3.d4,cd4 4.Cd4 etc.En fin no diste con el esquema acorde a tu juego y posición. Y a Hiperion ayque ganarle la partida varias veces,en la apertura,Medio juego y Final.Saludos Hiperion ya te retaré cuando me recupere y te vea por lichess.


















Siciliana cerrada contra un esquema de Dragón Acelerado?


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Buena partida @Cazarr, solo 1 imprecision, hasta le has puesto un cebo para ganarle la dama a la descubierta, estas cogiendo nivel no.



Me ha quedado un mate bastante bonito para mi nivel, la verdac. El cebo quizá hubiera colado en un blitz, pero al ver que se tomaba sus 4-5 minutillos para analizar la posición del tablero sabía que no iba a picar. Era la típica jugada en la que te puede el ansia y comes pieza pensando que te la ha regalado. Probablemente si hubiera sido al revés yo habría picado.

Justo cuando me disponía a hacer Cc7 para quitarme al menos una torre vi que con Dh3 su rey estaba vendido.


----------



## propileos (18 Ago 2022)

LOS EMPAREJAMIENTOS DEL TORNEO ESTAN EN LA PAGINA 8 POST 154


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Siciliana cerrada contra un esquema de Dragón Acelerado?



otro listo 

si…ya se que queda feo,simplemente queria no cagarla de primeras y ya ir soltandome un poco si llegaba el medio juego igualado…era una cuestion psicologica,no tecnica.

yo en los blitzes me lanzo a por el 0-0-0 a la minima y que sea lo que dios quiera,pero simplemente queria algo conservador (y la cago aun asi)


----------



## propileos (18 Ago 2022)

DJ SOUL el hombre esta un poco perdido que es su primera liga, los que os toque jugar con el por favor escribirle al lichess a este nick DjSoul7 (1924)


----------



## propileos (18 Ago 2022)

Hank ha escrito a todos sus rivales por lichess, por favor ponerse en contacto con el, cuando podais, su nick de lichess es hank100 (1851)


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> DJ SOUL el hombre esta un poco perdido que es su primera liga, los que os toque jugar con el por favor escribirle al lichess a este nick DjSoul7 (1924)



A ver relax, yo entiendo que es su primera participación y tal, pero hemos empezado oficialmente el día 15, hay tiempo para jugar.

.. que me has pedido que le escriba cuatro o cinco veces, pesao!


----------



## Hiperión (18 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Encima seguro que es calvo,lo presiento
> 
> He perdido con un calvo,la humillación es total



Jajaja, no soy calvo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Jajaja, no soy calvo.



Era una treta, a ver si saltabas! Tratan de buscar consuelo jeje. Y encima Apolocreed es Del Real Madrit!


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Ago 2022)

Ya he quedado con el cuñao de @propileos, mañana entre las 8pm y las 9, con inicio un poco relajado según disponibilidad.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿A alguien más le va el foro como el culo?
> 
> En la primera página de Guardería los últimos mensajes no están actualizados. Luego haces clic en la página 20 y te manda a la 12.



¿A vosotros os va bien o sólo me falla a mí?


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿A vosotros os va bien o sólo me falla a mí?



Ningún problema por aquí.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿A vosotros os va bien o sólo me falla a mí?



Si,me va bien creo… Eso es que estás siendo castigado por tus pecados! No juegas la Bundesliga defendiendo este reducto de locos jeje. Por otra parte en mi regreso parcial llevo 2 podiums consecutivos en un ritmo que no es el mío.Suerte con la liga.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Ningún problema por aquí.



Suerte en tu partida… aunque no te hace falta


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Jajaja, no soy calvo.



No eres calvo pero tienes las entradas muy atras. 
Eso es frente despejada no calvicie y por tanto puedes seguir jugando LA LIGA.


----------



## el mensa (19 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No eres calvo pero tienes las entradas muy atras.
> Eso es frente despejada no calvicie y por tanto puedes seguir jugando LA LIGA.



Dios hizo unas pocas cabezas perfectas, las demás las cubrió con pelo. 

Eso lo decía un abuelo mío, en paz descanse. Un pequeño homenaje: 

Salió casi de la más absoluta miseria, huérfano de padre, ni lo conoció, madre enferma de diabetes y desheredado por una prima que arrambló con malas artes la herencia excepto la legítima, media casa a la cual no le dejó entrar hasta que tuvo 18 años porque quería que se la mal vendiera. 

De niño probó varios oficios hasta que se quedó con el que mejor le iba. Luego lo reclutaron, con 21 años, en el primer reemplazo de la guerra civil con los republicanos, se despidieron de él llorando porque nadie daba un duro por su supervivencia, estaba flaco y amarillo (como yo)... pero no contaban con el factor suerte y su arma secreta: el cerebro. 

Aguantó como un campeón hasta que finalizó la batalla del Ebro y cruzó las líneas enemigas con los brazos en alto gritando "arriba España, viva Franco" a pesar de ser de ideas rojillas. En el campo de concentración casi lo fusilan por un lío administrativo pero después de eso se ganó el respeto de los guardas y presos. Terminó la guerra entrando a Barcelona con los nacionales, desfilando con dos casacas porque estaba en delgadez extrema y gorra calada porque había perdido todo el pelo, que no llegó a recuperar ya nunca al completo. 

Lo licenciaron sin mili posterior por tener a su madre enferma y hermana a su cargo, entre otras cosas, pero se podría considerar que llegó a tropa de élite, la siempre aguerrida infantería española que dio la cara luchando con el bando que fuera desde Argelia hasta las puertas de Leningrado.

Volvió y se casó con mi abuela, muy guapa, buena mujer, formaron un matrimonio perfecto si lo comparamos con los estandares actuales. Al jubilarse dejó casa, tierras y dinero a todos los hijos, era una bestia currando, demasiado, le afectó a su calidad de vida en la vejez pero llegó a los 86 años.

Muy lúcido, demasiado sentido común, capacidad de planificar a cualquier plazo, trabajador incansable, ideas abiertas respecto a su época, prudente. Mi abuela lo estuvo recordando muchos años, ella para describir su vida decía "que Dios no nos dé a pasar lo que podamos resistir..."

Sirva de homenaje a todos los que levantaron España a pesar de estar chamuscada por los cuatro costados y con una clase dirigente siempre caciquil psicopática. Con muchas menos comodidades que ahora, trabajo, trabajo, trabajo y penurias. Y en esta historia me he guardado muchos detalles. Qué horror, que no nos tengamos que ver en las mismas que se vio.

Por cierto, tenía buena mano para los números y sabía jugar al ajedrez, de niño jugué con él y un amigo primo de mi abuela, muy simpáticos ambos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Que sabias palabras las de tu abuelo y un marcado instinto de supervivencia,por que estar en el bando rojo y salir vivo era realmente complicado.A me enseñó a mover las piezas y el jaque pastor mi padre.Pero nunca le gusto el ajedrez,solía hacer de cabeza multiplicaciones de 3 cifras por 2! Asi que para el juego estaba yo solo…


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues reclamo mi punto por incomparecencia de DjSoul.

Habíamos quedado de ocho a nueve hora española, he abierto lichess para preparar la partida unos minutos antes de las ocho y estaba online, pero se ha desconectado.

He estado esperando hasta las 9:21, y ya es bastante.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Bueno, pues reclamo mi punto por incomparecencia de DjSoul.
> 
> Habíamos quedado de ocho a nueve hora española, he abierto lichess para preparar la partida unos minutos antes de las ocho y estaba online, pero se ha desconectado.
> 
> He estado esperando hasta las 9:21, y ya es bastante.



Y tú siguiente víctima ? A este déjalo jugar ,cuando es Tío Serio?


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Ago 2022)

Fíjate si le he dejado jugar, que he estado 1 hora y veinte minutos pendiente de si aparecía.

Para el siguiente seré más prudente, nada de hora de inicio aproximada.

Por cierto si hace falta pego la conversación que mantuvimos, de hecho le he comentado que reclamaba el punto por incomparecencia, y todavía no lo ha leído siquiera, o no ha respondido.


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2022)

He escrito a DJ al lichess, pudo ser una desconexion, en Venezuela se va la luz a veces horas seguidas. 
Pero no lo puedo asegurar, a ver que me dice y lo posteo por aqui.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Fíjate si le he dejado jugar, que he estado 1 hora y veinte minutos pendiente de si aparecía.
> 
> Para el siguiente seré más prudente, nada de hora de inicio aproximada.
> 
> Por cierto si hace falta pego la conversación que mantuvimos, de hecho le he comentado que reclamaba el punto por incomparecencia, y todavía no lo ha leído siquiera, o no ha respondido.



Haces lo correcto,yo tengo muchos vicios y defectos pero en puntualidad soy como un ALEMÁN.


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2022)

Se fue la luz, acabo de hablar con el, justo ahora que llego la luz


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Yo personalmente he jugado en su equipo y mi relación es cordial.Pero ese es otro tema.En tú caso no lo conoces de nada y las reglas son las reglas y más viniendo de ti que no eres buitriño!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Creía que jugabas con Propileos hoy?


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Ago 2022)

Jugamos ya, DjSoul vs T_S









Classical Chess • DjSoul7 vs T_S


DjSoul7 (1947) plays T_S (1545) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2022)

Estoy buscando en la prensa del tachira la noticia del apagon por ponerlo como prueba, lo que pasa que en Venezuela un apagon de horas no es noticia, encontre esta de finales de julio









Usuarios reportaron cortes de luz en cinco estados


Se espera que las autoridades resuelvan los cortes constantes




www.eluniversal.com





Yo se que hay apagones constantes porque mis suegros viven cerca de Maracaibo, con el suministro de agua tambien tienen problemas, es un problema que afecta a toda Venezuela de forma constante desde hace unos 10 o 15 años.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Estoy buscando en la prensa del tachira la noticia del apagon por ponerlo como prueba, lo que pasa que en Venezuela un apagon de horas no es noticia, encontre esta de finales de julio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizá se pueda descargar la app de Lichess en el móvil. Mientras tenga datos móviles le funcionará aunque no le vaya el router. Yo la uso para jugar los blitz o fuera de casa.

En cualquier caso aplaudo la paciencia y cortesía de Tio_Serio. El punto hubiera sido suyo. Pero si gana en el tablero mejor.


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Creía que jugabas con Propileos hoy?



No, con su cuñao.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Te felicito por tu victoria.A pesar de que no me gustaba tu peón aislado de d5 . Creo con 12 Cxd5! Se quedaba muy ganado Djsoul.Si bien tienes recursos técnicos era una posición un tanto complicada lo natural era que se comiese el peón de c3 y quedaba una posición jugable….


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> No, con su cuñao.



Enhorabuena por el punto Tio Serio.
DJ no es mi cuñao, los cuñaos son gueldos y orospeda.


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si te afecta mucho cuando pierdes al ajedrez es que no has aprendido nada del ajedrez.
> Sentirte mas porque has ganado es un pensamiento equivocado.
> Y sentirte menos porque has perdido es tambien un pensamiento equivocado.
> Y eso te lleva a una depresion sin sentido.
> ...



Leí esta conversación con @Ignadaptado hace unos días, ahora que tengo tiempo respondo:

Quisiera dar la razón a @propileos , pero no me queda otra que darsela a @Ignadaptado , por mucho que me pese.
Yo llevo desde pequeño jugando a fútbol (aunque empecé tarde a jugar), además de practicar otros deportes de forma puntual, por lo tanto sé lo que es competir aunque sea en un nivel muy amateur y pachangas paco, y la gente lo que quiere es ganar, y además de forma consciente o inconscientemente se respeta más al que juega bien, con independencia del deporte.

Hace unos pocos años, creyéndome la leche de maduro, empecé a darle a la victoria un valor residual, pensando que lo importante es participar, y sí, al principio puede tener hasta su gracia, hasta que a uno le tocan los cojones cuando se topa con ciertos elementos, además que poco a poco me daba cuenta que había sobrepasado mi límite de soportar derrotas, entre otras mierdas.

Es más, la calle está llena de hijos de puta, y aquí el que no corre vuela, pues hasta el más tonto hace relojes. Pues al final no ya no compite por "la gloria deportiva" versión paco  , pues al final el campo de batalla está en cosas "tan triviales" como ligar en Tinder, conseguir un buen empleo, o ver cuál es la peor rata pelotera de la empresa.

Sí que estoy de acuerdo con @propileos que el ajedrez en mayor o menor medida prepara y entrena a uno para el día a día, además que considero a este deporte (o juego) entre los más nobles que hay, pues no conozco ningún caso donde un jugador insulte al árbitro, tal y como pasa en otros deportes tan frecuentemente.

De hecho recuerdo aquí algún forero (disculpas por no acordarme del nick) que competía en ajedrez como federado, y creo que se lo dejó por alguna que otra movida que tuvo.

De cualquier modo, y pese al tocho que he puesto, al final uno está para divertirse, por supuesto.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Ago 2022)

Vaya que si,Vayaquesi,valga la redundancia! A mi me pusieron para baloncesto por medir 1,88 creo que ahí en colegio media 1,83. Pues en primer partida me robaron la pelota a los 8 segundos y hasta se rieron jajaja,normal!! Y encima no me gustaba.El Ping pong se me daba bien pues jugaba.En cuanto al ajedrez pues se me daba bien,pero las derrotas jodian.Al llegar a la capital con 7 de 9 quede subcampeón provincial de Segunda Categoría ,subí a Primera y quede tercero con lo que ascendí a Preferente la máxima categoría.Ahí ya jugaban los mejores de Alicante.Aunque yo lo veo un fracaso relativo por quería llegar un poco más lejos,me deprimo exageradamente con las derrotas y me convertí en irregular.El ajedrez es diferente ,si te gusta juegas y es por su adiccion. A mi se suele hacer todo largo,sin embargo estaba 6horas jugando y me parecía un breve lapso de tiempo. Con mi edad cambia las expectativas de todo.Curiosamente hoy en día lo empleó para no pensar en otras cosas.Calopez quita los anuncios que no puedo escribir y tú ya serás lo bastante rico.Y si ,tienes razón el mundo está llenos de hijos de pvta,muchos con piel de cordero….pero los detecto,sobre todo esos que son tan amables.La derrota en ajedrez es una tragedia y Apolocreed comprende cuando está perdido sin remisión. Otros parecen de parvulario jugando con torre y 3 peones de menos….en fin.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

invoko a:
@el mensa
@Capitán Walker
@Clavisto 
@calopez narcotraficante ->Gran Monarca
@Taipánidas de Mileto 
@Hank -> (no me aparece, y no se si esta baneado o eliminado ese perfil)

Para ir adelantando las partidas de segunda ya que estamos a 20 y aún no he jugado ninguna.

Mi nick es Darke en lichess. Pero mejor avisad por aqui o por privado. que lo leo más


----------



## Cazarr (20 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> invoko a:
> @el mensa
> @Capitán Walker
> @Clavisto
> ...



Con Hank hay que contactar en Lichess


----------



## Gurney (20 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Leí esta conversación con @Ignadaptado hace unos días, ahora que tengo tiempo respondo:
> 
> Quisiera dar la razón a @propileos , pero no me queda otra que darsela a @Ignadaptado , por mucho que me pese.
> Yo llevo desde pequeño jugando a fútbol (aunque empecé tarde a jugar), además de practicar otros deportes de forma puntual, por lo tanto sé lo que es competir aunque sea en un nivel muy amateur y pachangas paco, y la gente lo que quiere es ganar, y además de forma consciente o inconscientemente se respeta más al que juega bien, con independencia del deporte.
> ...






A mí lo de ganar/perder no me afecta casi nada, pero tengo claro que lo que importa es ganar. Los records no significan nada, porque tarde o temprano van a ser mejorados, y porque la medida en sí misma es algo judío, antivitalista, que trata de entender la vida con un cronómetro o una cinta métrica (o aún peor, estadística, como el ELO)

Pero la victoria es eterna, porque es una diosa, y porque los que ganan son los amados por los dioses

Personalmente, lo que busco en casi todo es ganar, y además con "Jogo bonito"


PS: Hablando de ganadores...los campeones de España:









PS: A pelísimo, no? Qué muslos, qué muslos!!!

PPS: Sí, Iturrizaga tiene una fisionomía extraña

PPPS: Y sí, Jaime Santos podría hacer de monstruo de Frankenstein en alguna peli...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Leí esta conversación con @Ignadaptado hace unos días, ahora que tengo tiempo respondo:
> 
> Quisiera dar la razón a @propileos , pero no me queda otra que darsela a @Ignadaptado , por mucho que me pese.
> Yo llevo desde pequeño jugando a fútbol (aunque empecé tarde a jugar), además de practicar otros deportes de forma puntual, por lo tanto sé lo que es competir aunque sea en un nivel muy amateur y pachangas paco, y la gente lo que quiere es ganar, y además de forma consciente o inconscientemente se respeta más al que juega bien, con independencia del deporte.
> ...



Poco tiempo llevo jugando pero el que diga que no se frustra perdiendo al ajedrez miente. Lo que sí hay que entender creo yo es que, incluso aunque pierdas, no lo estás haciendo todo mal, simplemente estás perdiendo por algún motivo que tienes que detectar y solucionar. Eso es lo divertido de evolucionar. El elo está bien para contar con una medida tangible de tu progreso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Son simples mecanismos evolutivos,de siempre el hombre ha tenido que competir y ser mejor que otros para sobrevivir,pues es lógico que psicológicamente este penalizada la derrota...incluso en juegos absurdos de los que no depende tu vida como el ajedrez (o el fútbol,o el tenis,o lo que sea)

A mi reconozco que me toca los huevos perder,pero por otro lado no me apetece poner el trabajo necesario para que eso ocurra poco...casi prefiero intentar que me importe un poco menos,es más fácil


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Son simples mecanismos evolutivos,de siempre el hombre ha tenido que competir y ser mejor que otros para sobrevivir,pues es lógico que psicológicamente este penalizada la derrota...incluso en juegos absurdos de los que no depende tu vida como el ajedrez (o el fútbol,o el tenis,o lo que sea)
> 
> A mi reconozco que me toca los huevos perder,pero por otro lado no me apetece poner el trabajo necesario para que eso ocurra poco...casi prefiero intentar que me importe un poco menos,es más fácil



Prueba a adoptar la siguiente estrategia:Ya que eres un jugador rápido,en la Liga tienes 20 más incremento de 10sg pues haces como hacia Sammy Reshesky piensa al principio (tienes tiempo) y en los apuros de tiempo si tú posicion es buena estarás como pez en el agua


----------



## javigz (20 Ago 2022)

A los de tercera divisón, les recuerdo que josema17 (chemanuel en lichess) no es capaz de usar el foro porque no le llega el correo de confirmacion y por lo tanto no puede escribir. Contactadle por lichess directamente


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2022)

La campeona de España esta mas que fichable. ¿como se llama? ¿tiene cuenta en lichess?


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> La campeona de España esta mas que fichable. ¿como se llama? ¿tiene cuenta en lichess?



Se llama Marta García, 22 años, valenciana. Como no tengas mínimo 2.500 de Elo no te dice ni "hola".


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Se llama Marta García, 22 años, valenciana. Como no tengas mínimo 2.500 de Elo no te dice ni "hola".



Tu es que eres un derrotista, a ver si me entero de su cuenta de lichess. 
Pero la fichare para el NXN, ayer fiche a una francesa, no tiene mucho ELO pero es simpatica.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> árbitro, tal y como pasa en otros deportes tan frecuentemente.





vayaquesi dijo:


> que considero a este deporte (o juego) entre los más nobles que hay, pues no conozco ningún caso donde un jugador insulte al árbitro, tal y como pasa en otros deportes tan frecuentemente.



No se insulta al árbitro por que expulsa del torneo como mínimo y encima están en muchos torneos de tu zona y hacen los emparejamientos muchas veces,al menos antes era así..


----------



## el mensa (21 Ago 2022)

Hoy a las 12 del mediodía si el tiempo lo permite y con permiso de la autoridad, El Mensa vs. @Taipánidas de Mileto 

Pondremos el enlace aquí para los que no estén en la playa puedan disfrutar de la guerra porque la paz será terrible. 

Así que ya sabéis, en un rato partida enrevesada, blunderazos, sacrificios de dudosa utilidad, ataques a la desesperada y otras cosas propias de la segunda división. Levante - Las Palmas. X. Sin espinilleras*, nos jugamos las tibias y los peroneses en campo de patatas como los hombres de antaño, a pelo siempre a pelo.

* Espinillera en valenciano es "garramanxa", @Actor Secundario Bob lo sabías? Creo que no, supongo, a no ser que seas del delta del Ebro, cuarta provincia valenciana o principado de Valencia. 

Ah, también estoy en conversaciones con mi otro rival @SpeedyGonzalez , ándele, ándele!!!


----------



## Cazarr (21 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Hoy a las 12 del mediodía si el tiempo lo permite y con permiso de la autoridad, El Mensa vs. @Taipánidas de Mileto
> 
> Pondremos el enlace aquí para los que no estén en la playa puedan disfrutar de la guerra porque la paz será terrible.
> 
> ...



¿A las 12 de un domingo has dicho...?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Hoy a las 12 del mediodía si el tiempo lo permite y con permiso de la autoridad, El Mensa vs. @Taipánidas de Mileto
> 
> Pondremos el enlace aquí para los que no estén en la playa puedan disfrutar de la guerra porque la paz será terrible.
> 
> ...



bueno allí estarem a vore que ens fas! Ja que jo no puc juar la Liga.que envexa me dones segona divisio hummm.


----------



## el mensa (21 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> bueno allí estarem a vore que ens fas! Ja que jo no puc juar la Liga.que envexa me dones segona divisio hummm.



La segon divisió és com la primera temporada de Musculman, una locura.


----------



## el mensa (21 Ago 2022)

Avriiic!!!









Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Taipanidas


Hermes1277 (1750) plays Taipanidas (1566) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Taipanidas resigned after 36 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, el chino regordete de la espada que lleva unas ovejas fucsia en el avatar (o sea, yo) 1 - 0 Freezer. 

Partida abierta, española off course, con muchas opciones interesantes por ambos bandos sin llegar a ser un corre calles.

Bien jugado, digna de la división de plata. 

Nota: A la próxima toca catennaccio que si no me va a explotar la patata un día de estos, a mitad partida me he visto negro como una paella por detrás.

Suerte a la próxima, @Taipánidas de Mileto , de todo se sale, hasta del planeta Námek a punto de explotar.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Ago 2022)

Superblunder en la 16.Dd3?? En lugar de Cxg5 …has salido vivo


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Javier_FdezT


Triptolemo (1520) plays Javier_FdezT (1500) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Javier_FdezT won by checkmate after 70 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Ago 2022)

No puedo quitarme el ritmo rápido del cuerpo, cagada de nuevo gana Javi...


----------



## javigz (21 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Javier_FdezT
> 
> 
> Triptolemo (1520) plays Javier_FdezT (1500) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Javier_FdezT won by checkmate after 70 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



La verdad es que esa apertura al ser poco común suele poder dar lugar a problemas para el negro si no tiene cautela. Creo que pudiste llegar a tomar cierta ventaja posicional en la apertura, pero una vez gano caballo, ya busco el final de peones. Coincido en que esto del ritmo clásico no es para nostros. jajaj


----------



## blubleo (21 Ago 2022)

On live Classical Chess • Javier_FdezT vs blubleo


----------



## blubleo (21 Ago 2022)

On live Classical Chess • Javier_FdezT vs blubleo


----------



## javigz (21 Ago 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> On live Classical Chess • Javier_FdezT vs blubleo



Entretenida partida, con muchos vaivenes. Bluebleo estuvo ganado al principio al tener dama y torre alineadas, lo que me obligaría a ceder dama o perder torre. No lo vió, y despues de un sacrificio suyo, a mi parecer, malo, llegaba mejor al final. Pero mis vicios de jugar siempre blitz me pueden. Me aburre demasiado jugar clásicas online. Menos mal que el partido entre Newcastle y Manchester City está entretenido (no es excusa). Enhorabuen Blubleo!!


----------



## blubleo (21 Ago 2022)

Buenas partida Javi, como dices un poco bastante de fallos de concentración, un placer.

No sé si lo publico Orospeda jugué con él el otro día, 1-0 mío.









Classical Chess • blubleo vs Orospeda


blubleo (1941) plays Orospeda (1389) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Orospeda resigned after 40 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Estoy entrando poco al hilo porque estoy teniendo un agosto movidito, espero que os vaya bien todo, un abrazo a todos


----------



## javigz (21 Ago 2022)

A mi lo de jugar tan lento me desconcentra jaja. Termino todas mis partidas con más de 23 minutos en el cronómetro. Pero cierto es que sabía a lo que venía


----------



## Cazarr (21 Ago 2022)

*Actualización jornadas 1, 2 y 3:*













De momento, en el 7º día de Liga, se han jugado *16 partidas*.



javigz dijo:


> A mi lo de jugar tan lento me desconcentra jaja. Termino todas mis partidas con más de 23 minutos en el cronómetro. Pero cierto es que sabía a lo que venía



Puedes proponer a tu rival reducir el tiempo de partida, pero ha de estar plenamente de acuerdo.


----------



## exterriga (21 Ago 2022)

En breve, 21:00, Primera división:

Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs. Exterriga









Classical Chess • Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs Exterriga


Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2249) plays Exterriga (2163) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Jean-de-la-Fontaine won by checkmate after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Monica1988 (21 Ago 2022)

Yo ya quiero jugar está semana todas mis partidas si pueden ser en consenso siempre con mi rival a un 5+10 sería genial sino sois unos misóginos pero respetaré lo establecido en un principio, @Cazarr dime día esta semana menos mañana y domingo que viene y @knight lo mismo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Vaya derroicion ha sufrido Exterriga...la primera división burbujista es la cima en este mundo del ajedrez,solo los más fuertes sobreviven


----------



## propileos (22 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya derroicion ha sufrido Exterriga...la primera división burbujista es la cima en este mundo del ajedrez,solo los más fuertes sobreviven



Pero si la tenia ganada, en la 45 caballo por torre, stockfish le daba -57.0. 
Entiendo que estaban los 2 agotados, ha sido una partida de grandes campeones, enhorabuena a los 2.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Ago 2022)

Sábado a las 22:00, Exterriga-Ignadaptado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pero si la tenia ganada, en la 45 caballo por torre, stockfish le daba -57.0.
> Entiendo que estaban los 2 agotados, ha sido una partida de grandes campeones, enhorabuena a los 2.



la tenia ganada por un blunderazo absurdo del rival al final cuando habia estado toda la partida por debajo,no hubiera sido justo que se la llevara…


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> invoko a:
> @el mensa
> @Capitán Walker
> @Clavisto
> ...



Te he escrito por Lichess


----------



## Cazarr (22 Ago 2022)

*Actualizadas las clasificaciones provisionales en primera página.*



Monica1988 dijo:


> Yo ya quiero jugar está semana todas mis partidas si pueden ser en consenso siempre con mi rival a un 5+10 sería genial sino sois unos misóginos pero respetaré lo establecido en un principio, @Cazarr dime día esta semana menos mañana y domingo que viene y @knight lo mismo



Edito: conmigo no has de jugar (gracias Knight por avisar). Estás en el grupo B, tus rivales son:

*J1: (Zzz)*​*J2: Knight vs. Monica1988*​*J3: Monica1988 vs. Charidemo*​*J4: Montaigne vs. Monica1988*​*J5: (Zzz)*​*J6: (Zzz)*​*J7: Tales90 vs. Monica1988*​


----------



## propileos (22 Ago 2022)

@naufragodelpisito no estaba en el grupo B de tercera ?


----------



## Cazarr (22 Ago 2022)

Cazarr vs. Makwa (J1 de 3ªA), mañana martes a las 20.00h.



propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito no estaba en el grupo B de tercera ?



Pidió un tiempo para descansar.


----------



## propileos (22 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Cazarr vs. Makwa (J1 de 3ªA), mañana martes a las 20.00h.
> 
> 
> 
> Pidió un tiempo para descansar.



Ahora parece que esta otra vez en forma, a ver si se anima, esta el hueco ahi como para que juegue, le daria mucha mordiente al torneo.


----------



## propileos (22 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Sábado a las 22:00, Exterriga-Ignadaptado.



Exterriga ahora esta grogui, tienes que salir a por el, metele un sacrificio en la tercera jugada eso le creara muchas dudas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ahora parece que esta otra vez en forma, a ver si se anima, esta el hueco ahi como para que juegue, le daria mucha mordiente al torneo.



Mi no entender.


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mi no entender.



Nada hombre, que te animes, solo faltas tu.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

Tranquilo,yo soy un humilde jugador de III División.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Ago 2022)

Hoy a las 18:00, nuevo capítulo en "Camino de derroición": Ignadaptado-Hiperión.


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

La tecnología nos permite recrear la voz de los antiguos faraones.


----------



## Monica1988 (23 Ago 2022)

Pollo 0


Cazarr dijo:


> *Actualizadas las clasificaciones provisionales en primera página.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@knight 
*@Charidemo 
@Montaigne 
@Tales90 

hoy, miércoles, jueves y viernes 8 de a tarde esta semana quiero terminar*


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Ago 2022)

Corrección: La partida Ignadaptado-Hiperión, será a las 21:00.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (23 Ago 2022)

Chemanuel no responde en lichess, @Taxi_Driver tampoco y me tiene ignorado en el foro. Si alguien puede convencerlos para que "charlen" conmigo, mis dies. Son las dos partidas que me restan.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ago 2022)

Te cito:



> Chemanuel no responde en lichess, @Taxi_Driver tampoco y me tiene ignorado en el foro. Si alguien puede convencerlos para que "charlen" conmigo, mis dies. Son las dos partidas que me restan.



@Taxi_Driver
@javigz

Les he escrito por Lichess yo también. Veremos.


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Tranquilo,yo soy un humilde jugador de III División.



Todos somos contingentes Longines.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Todos somos contingentes Longines.



Aleatorios,secundarios,irrelevantes…pues eso.No entiendo muy bien que quieres decirme. Tú estás en Segunda y yo en Tercera,ni siquiera nos cruzamos. Y que yo le daría mordiente?? A que?


----------



## Monica1988 (23 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Pollo 0
> 
> @knight
> *@Charidemo
> ...



que pasa??? ni caso??? de verdad que poca responsabilidad afectiva


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Aleatorios,secundarios,irrelevantes…pues eso.No entiendo muy bien que quieres decirme. Tú estás en Segunda y yo en Tercera,ni siquiera nos cruzamos. Y que yo le daría mordiente?? A que?



Hombre que tu eres participativo, animas el hilo y el torneo, no queria decir nada mas que eso.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ago 2022)

*Makwa vs. Cazarr, 0-1:*

Me lo ha apretado duro al principio y tampoco he hilado fino, quedaba yo en una posición un poco fea. Escotomazo final con torre regalada y partida. Lástima Makwa.









Classical Chess • makwa2 vs Cazarr


makwa2 (1303) plays Cazarr (1810) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. makwa2 resigned after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Hiperión (23 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Hiperion3


Ignadaptado (2118) plays Hiperion3 (2247) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ignadaptado resigned after 53 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Partida muy dura, en la que con mucha suerte me he llevado el punto. Igna ha merecido mucho más (bastante tiempo estaba mejor y en algún punto ganado).


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Hiperion3
> 
> 
> Ignadaptado (2118) plays Hiperion3 (2247) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ignadaptado resigned after 53 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Estás un poco descentrado,aun así hay que ganartela varias veces dentro de la misma partida y no es fácil.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Ago 2022)

Bueno, a pesar de la derrota me voy relativamente contento, le he dado mucha guerra, y en algún momento incluso la he tenido ganada. El análisis da muchos errores, pero en general cosas difíciles de ver, no fallos de mongolo como el otro día.

Joder, aquí la gente es muy dura, es que para sacar algo hay que darle a pico y pala hasta el final. A ver si bajo pronto y me ponen a jugar con el Ceuta o el Maspalomas.

Enhorabuena a Hiperión, que se pone de líder provisional.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Bueno, a pesar de la derrota me voy relativamente contento, le he dado mucha guerra, y en algún momento incluso la he tenido ganada. El análisis da muchos errores, pero en general cosas difíciles de ver, no fallos de mongolo como el otro día.
> 
> Joder, aquí la gente es muy dura, es que para sacar algo hay que darle a pico y pala hasta el final. A ver si bajo pronto y me ponen a jugar con el Ceuta o el Maspalomas.
> 
> Enhorabuena a Hiperión, que se pone de líder provisional.



Por suerte Ignadaptado contra un gran rival sacas lo mejor de ti mismo y luchas con notable objetividad.Como Apolocreed no te puedes tomar en serio jajaj pues tienes accidentes con el.Por ser un enemigo pequeño


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Ago 2022)

El cabrón de @ApoloCreed me tiene comida la moral, siempre juega con ventaja psicológica. A mí me pasa al revés que él, contra rivales claramente superiores juego muy tranquilo, ya que no tengo nada que perder.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> El cabrón de @ApoloCreed me tiene comida la moral, siempre juega con ventaja psicológica. A mí me pasa al revés que él, contra rivales claramente superiores juego muy tranquilo, ya que no tengo nada que perder.



Tienes que dejar de imaginártelo en el salón de su casa jugando contigo con el chándal oficisla Del Real Madrd y olvidarte de sus fanfarronadas.Realmente te tiene MIEDO,en la pasada liga te jugó un gambito de Rey y luego se cago encima


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> El cabrón de @ApoloCreed me tiene comida la moral, siempre juega con ventaja psicológica. A mí me pasa al revés que él, contra rivales claramente superiores juego muy tranquilo, ya que no tengo nada que perder.



Es un subversivo derrotista que propaga el pesimismo entre sus rivales para derroírles la moral.

Partidaza, enhorabuena a los dos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

Hombre Cazarr ! Como llevas el torneo? Te apetece una partida?


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hombre Cazarr ! Como llevas el torneo? Te apetece una partida?



De momento muy bien, aunque hoy con Makwa las he visto canutas hasta que se ha equivocado.

Tengo que cenar, sire. Vengo ahora de hacer ejercicio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> El cabrón de @ApoloCreed me tiene comida la moral, siempre juega con ventaja psicológica. A mí me pasa al revés que él, contra rivales claramente superiores juego muy tranquilo, ya que no tengo nada que perder.



Si te soy totalmente sincero a mí también me resulta raro ganarte siempre,hay un componente psicológico ahí también...

En resumen,que eres mi bitch 

no es nada personal pero que pierdas me viene bien,menos probable ser el farolillo rojo de la liga…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Ago 2022)

Resulta muy curioso, que siendo 2 personas tal vez muy distintas Ignadaptado y yo. Tengamos en común una raro rasgo y es que prácticamente somos los únicos que no rehusamos el reto de un jugador mas fuerte que nosotros.Prácticamente la totalidad del foro y en la vida real si creen que van a llevar estopa salen corriendo.


----------



## propileos (24 Ago 2022)

propileos 1 - DJ 0









Classical Chess • propileos vs DjSoul7


propileos (1812) plays DjSoul7 (1816) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos won by checkmate after 35 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Una partida muy igualada, el me planteo una siciliana que ataque con el gambito morra, pero me lo aborto rapido con el e3 famoso en lugar de comer, y a partir de ahi me maneje como pude en posiciones que no me resultaron familiares pese a jugar esto muchas veces en el blitz. 
Suerte a DJ en las proximas partidas.


----------



## vayaquesi (24 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> No se insulta al árbitro por que expulsa del torneo como mínimo y encima están en muchos torneos de tu zona y hacen los emparejamientos muchas veces,al menos antes era así..



Bueno, está claro que no se puede comparar el fútbol y el ajedrez en este tema por el formato de cada deporte.
Es interesante lo que has contado de los árbitros de ajedrez, aunque supongo que es obvio.

En cuanto al fútbol, a poco que uno indague, ya no en el fútbol profesional o semiprofesional, sino el amateur, de niños o mujeres, ve cada cosa que en fin.... 
Y que conste que me gusta el fútbol, pero esas cosas lo convierten en un "deporte vulgar". Supongo que después de todo "es el deporte del pueblo". Pan y circo.  Aunque esto que comente suene un poco elitista.

Pues hasta en las categorías de aficionados se oyen insultos al árbitro en plan "qué malo eres", y cosas peores. Eso por no hablar de las broncas entre jugadores, propios o con el equipo contrario.

En alguna ocasión ver al entrenador en plan acosador grabando al árbitro con el móvil.

Una vez un árbitro de cierto prestigio me estuvo contando como tuvo que ir a juicio por ser agredido por uno de los padres.

Además que yo alguna vez hice de árbitro de forma puntual (pues no soy árbitro) en algún torneillo paco, nada serio, y nunca más.

Y lo más heavy que vi en directo, a riesgo de ser reconocido, lo cuento: partido de la última categoría femenina del fútbol español, último contra penúltimo de la clasificación (os podéis imaginar el nivel), iba ganado un equipo 1-0, y en el descuento la árbitro (que la pobre se la veía nerviosa, pues parecía novata) pita penalti a favor del equipo que va perdiendo. Acto seguido sale la entrenadora del equipo (que va ganando) a protestar, una mole enorme saltando al campo, directa a por la árbitro, que mediría como 1,60 o así, parecía que se la iba comer. La árbitro con muy buen criterio, se va corriendo al vestuario, se encierra allí, creo que tuvo que ir la policía, y partido aplazado, para chutar el penalti y jugar los 5 minutos aproximadamente que quedaban.

Llega el día del penalti y los 5 minutos restantes (con otro árbitro, por supuesto) toda la afición rival (los novios, padres, hijos, etcétera) detrás de la portería para meter presión a la lanzadora, la cual manda la pelota fuera. Y así concluye el partido, con 1-0. Y alguna que otra jugadora del equipo perdedor llorando.

Como anécdota en el partido de vuelta ganó el otro equipo 1-0, de penalti que esta vez no fallaron.

Pues dudo que estas cosas pasen en el ajedrez en relación con el tema de los árbitros (aunque ya que me he puesto he contado la película entera).

Eso sí, espectáculo hubo. Y todo esto lo vio el propio Vayaquesí en persona, en riguroso directo. Y eso que fútbol amateur he visto relativamente poco en relación con gente que está más metida en el mundillo.

Y hasta aquí el tocho de hoy.


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, está claro que no se puede comparar el fútbol y el ajedrez en este tema por el formato de cada deporte.
> Es interesante lo que has contado de los árbitros de ajedrez, aunque supongo que es obvio.
> 
> En cuanto al fútbol, a poco que uno indague, ya no en el fútbol profesional o semiprofesional, sino el amateur, de niños o mujeres, ve cada cosa que en fin....
> ...



Es que el fútbol es un mundo aparte, es el único espectáculo en el que insultar e intimidar a alguien está visto como algo normal, y hasta simpático. Muchos idiotas acuden a los campos a desahogarse de sus frustraciones. No estaría mal meter en los estadios "Robocops" que se dedicaran a apalear subnormales en cuanto empezaran a ponerse chulos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, está claro que no se puede comparar el fútbol y el ajedrez en este tema por el formato de cada deporte.
> Es interesante lo que has contado de los árbitros de ajedrez, aunque supongo que es obvio.
> 
> En cuanto al fútbol, a poco que uno indague, ya no en el fútbol profesional o semiprofesional, sino el amateur, de niños o mujeres, ve cada cosa que en fin....
> ...



El ajedrez es un mundo aparte,pero la degradación viene con la idiocracia ya presente. Yo recuerdo el vacío que se le hacía al aficionado por parte de los profesionales,sin tener en cuente que cobraban su miserablemente premio (antes no era tan miserablemente) de la inscripción de unos 80 aficionados que a 10€ por cabeza eran 800€ extra para pagar a los miserables de 2300-2400 que iban de profesionales.Al final lo han pagado bien caro,por que yo lo tiro antes al mar que alimentar a uno de estos. Luego estaban los súper clase estos ya jugaban de otra forma.Yo donde más disfruté fue viendo en primera fila el Torneo Ciudad de Linares,hablando con Rentero,disfrutando en directo de las bestias que traspasaban el tablero,siendo testigo de la performance 3000 Elo del camarada Tolia.El sempiterno Leontxo y Judit Polgar jugó también.El torneo más fuerte de la Historia.


----------



## javigz (24 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Te cito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de decirle a chemanuel por WhatsApp que le están escribiendo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Ago 2022)

Lo dejo aquí pues me ha parecido de calidac hasta donde he visto


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Ago 2022)

*Chemanuel vs. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!, 0-1:*

Me metí en un lío al principio yendo a por un gambito que sabía por su ELO que no me iba a picar y toda la partida estuvo muy condicionada por lo que salió de ahí. Al final, se fió demasiado de mis peones.









Classical Chess • chemanuel vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


chemanuel (1500) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1601) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. chemanuel resigned after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Ago 2022)

Espectacular puntaje del viejo Longines en el CIBRAU de Brasileños representando a Colombia con Virsan y con broche de oro incluido 
*Batalla por equipos QUARTA MONEY 429ºCIBRAU 24.8*

1GIGAMamedyarov14 36+24+21+18+16+15+11+7+0*148*2نادي الشطرنج المغربي Club de ajedrez marroquíbassem_2022 22+17+16+11+10+10+6+6+3+0+0+0+0+0+0*101*31ª LIGA AMADORA DE XADREZ LOBATO JOANESskawa 33+27+23+10+5*98*4NXNZe_Pequeno 23+16+9+8+8+5+4+0+0*73*5Los Samuráis ArgentinosTkachiev561 17+13+7+3+2+0+0*42*6Clube Maria LuizaLevyRodrigues 12+10+10+5*37*7Macovi Sport Club - ANGOLAMente_Magika 30+0*30*8Club VirsanChessmate7777 20*20*9ÁGUACHESSbruxochess2021 18*18*10النادي الروداني للشطرنجtricenty 11*11*Ver los 199


----------



## propileos (25 Ago 2022)

Con broche de oro Longines se refiere a que jugo la ultima partida del torneo contra mi y me gano.

Blitz Chess • propileos vs Chessmate7777

La partida fue muy mala por mi parte me iba dejando todas las piezas por el camino, aun asi la idea de 6. e6 me parece interesante. 
Si toma con alfil stockfish da un -1 para las negras y s toma con peon un +1 para las blancas. 
Ire pegando mis partidas con 6. e6 en la alekhine para que podamos estudiar esa linea.


----------



## javigz (25 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Con broche de oro Longines se refiere a que jugo la ultima partida del torneo contra mi y me gano.
> 
> Blitz Chess • propileos vs Chessmate7777
> 
> ...



Cuál es tu idea detrás del 6. e6? No veo mucha ganancia, y de hecho Stockfish lo da como blunder. Si toma con peón es normal que el negro se quede en desventaja, pero aún así, aunque vaya a tardar en enrocar, tú tampoco tienes un jaque rápido para evitarlo. Y si toma con alfil,, supongo que después harás 7. d5 para ganar un tiempo, pero aún así veo que perdiste un peón gratis y la ganancia es nula ya que el alfil volvería a donde estaba.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Cuál es tu idea detrás del 6. e6? No veo mucha ganancia, y de hecho Stockfish lo da como blunder. Si toma con peón es normal que el negro se quede en desventaja, pero aún así, aunque vaya a tardar en enrocar, tú tampoco tienes un jaque rápido para evitarlo. Y si toma con alfil,, supongo que después harás 7. d5 para ganar un tiempo, pero aún así veo que perdiste un peón gratis y la ganancia es nula ya que el alfil volvería a donde estaba.



Efectivamente,es un error total y sensacional! Lo que sí percibí es que el blanco me tenía ganas y lucho denonadamente contra mis huestes ,mi tiempo era escaso. No es mi ritmo pero estaba estaba también por la labor de destruir


----------



## propileos (25 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Efectivamente,es un error total y sensacional! Lo que sí percibí es que el blanco me tenía ganas y lucho denonadamente contra mis huestes ,mi tiempo era escaso. No es mi ritmo pero estaba estaba también por la labor de destruir



Te tenia ganas como tengo a todo el mundo, yo todas las partidas las lucho con furia porcina. 
Despues de jugar contigo gane a otro con la linea 6. e6. 
Yo creo que es aprovechable.


----------



## propileos (25 Ago 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Cuál es tu idea detrás del 6. e6? No veo mucha ganancia, y de hecho Stockfish lo da como blunder. Si toma con peón es normal que el negro se quede en desventaja, pero aún así, aunque vaya a tardar en enrocar, tú tampoco tienes un jaque rápido para evitarlo. Y si toma con alfil,, supongo que después harás 7. d5 para ganar un tiempo, pero aún así veo que perdiste un peón gratis y la ganancia es nula ya que el alfil volvería a donde estaba.



Si puede que tengas razon, voy a ir mirando todo eso y lo colgare en el TUTORIAL PACO de la alekhine.






TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA ALEKHINE.


Bueno abro este hilo en honor a nuestro compañero de equipo y forero longines @naufragodelpisito, gran seguidor de esta defensa. Comienzo este hilo con un video de la defensa alekhine contra el ataque los cuatro peones. El video esta planteado desde el punto de vista de las negras. Las negras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## propileos (26 Ago 2022)

FREDDY 0,5 - JEAN DE LA FONTAINE 0,5









Bullet Chess • arcybold vs freddygtv


arcybold (2285) plays freddygtv (2260) in a rated Bullet (1+0) game of chess. arcybold forfeits by time after 41 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ago 2022)

Tablas entre Freddygtv y Jean-de-la-Fontaine, uno se estrena esta temporada y otro conserva momentáneamente su segunda posición:









Classical Chess • freddygtv vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


freddygtv (2073) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2285) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 51 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Ago 2022)

He esperado los veinte minutos reglamentarios a mi oponente que no ha aparecido, reclamo el punto!





,


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ago 2022)

*Para evitar que esto sea un cachondeo aconsejo pactar una hora fija, exacta, de acuerdo mutuo y explícito*. Si por ejemplo alguien queda a las 20:00 y el rival aparece a las 20:21 éste podrá perder por incomparecencia si el que ha sido puntual reclama el punto. Aquí todos tenemos horarios, compromisos y quiero pensar que también sentido de la palabra.

La mayoría ya nos conocemos y podemos tener más mano izquierda si conocemos al rival, pero si nos enfrentamos contra un desconocido qué menos que ser puntual. Es una cuestión de educación.

Todos podemos tener un imprevisto, se entiende. Uno se disculpa debidamente y por una vez no pasa nada. Se permiten hasta veinte minutos de retraso sin explicaciones ni perjuicios. Pero por cuestiones prácticas es derecho del otro reclamar el punto en estos casos por la sencilla razón de que no podemos comprobar si realmente es un motivo o una excusa.



Tio_Serio dijo:


> He esperado los veinte minutos reglamentarios a mi oponente que no ha aparecido, reclamo el punto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Contra quién jugabas?


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ...
> ¿Contra quién jugabas?



@Triptolemo


----------



## propileos (26 Ago 2022)

Yo solicito una nueva oportunidad para Tripto, todos lo conocemos y sabemos que es buen compañero y atiende sus partidas. 
Entiendo tambien a @Tio_Serio pero si Tripto no ha acudido a la partida es por que no ha podido, por causas familiares, profesionales o etilicas.
Propongo una nueva partida con horario acordado por los 2 y vigilancia de cumplimiento por parte de @Cazarr o @Ignadaptado. 
Tambien me parece justo otorgar un jamon a Tio Serio si acepta la propuesta. 
Jamon que le sera entregado por @calopez narcotraficante.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo solicito una nueva oportunidad para Tripto, todos lo conocemos y sabemos que es buen compañero y atiende sus partidas.
> Entiendo tambien a @Tio_Serio pero si Tripto no ha acudido a la partida es por que no ha podido, por causas familiares, profesionales o etilicas.
> Propongo una nueva partida con horario acordado por los 2 y vigilancia de cumplimiento por parte de @Cazarr o @Ignadaptado.
> Tambien me parece justo otorgar un jamon a Tio Serio si acepta la propuesta.
> Jamon que le sera entregado por @calopez narcotraficante.



Que conste que no lo digo por Tripto, ni por nadie. Como digo, cualquiera tiene un imprevisto o un descuido, por una vez.

Pero de cara al futuro si vemos que alguien da plantón más de una vez creo que debería ser sancionado directamente dándosele la partida por perdida sin esperar a que reclame el otro jugador, salvo que el contrincante *pida *expresamente jugar contra él. Como un sistema de amonestaciones: un plantón = aviso y tarjeta amarilla; dos plantones = partida perdida sin reclamaciones previas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo solicito una nueva oportunidad para Tripto, todos lo conocemos y sabemos que es buen compañero y atiende sus partidas.
> Entiendo tambien a @Tio_Serio pero si Tripto no ha acudido a la partida es por que no ha podido, por causas familiares, profesionales o etilicas.
> Propongo una nueva partida con horario acordado por los 2 y vigilancia de cumplimiento por parte de @Cazarr o @Ignadaptado.
> Tambien me parece justo otorgar un jamon a Tio Serio si acepta la propuesta.
> Jamon que le sera entregado por @calopez narcotraficante.



Creo que no. 

Si la causa que pueda argumentar tripto me parece razonable, lo pensaré.

Pero esto de quedar con alguien, no presentarse y que no haya consecuencias, por mi parte se acabó.

Yo he tenido trabajo esta tarde y he acabado después de mi horario habitual, porque he programado un intermedio para jugar que al final no ha servido de nada.

Además que no es para tanto, puntito para mí, y a ver si la gente se toma más en serio haber quedado.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Que conste que no lo digo por Tripto, ni por nadie. Como digo, cualquiera tiene un imprevisto o un descuido, por una vez.
> 
> Pero de cara al futuro si vemos que alguien da plantón más de una vez creo que debería ser sancionado directamente dándosele la partida por perdida sin esperar a que reclame el otro jugador, salvo que el contrincante *pida *expresamente jugar contra él. Como un sistema de amonestaciones: un plantón = aviso y tarjeta amarilla; dos plantones = partida perdida sin reclamaciones previas.



Todo eso está muy bien,pero se trata de Triptolemo un tipo único ,especial una de las almas mater . Tío serio tiene vuecencia que hacer una excepción! Y que conste que yo soy amante de la puntualidad acérrima. Pero la vida de este chico es una película,los líos lo buscan a el


----------



## Cazarr (26 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien,pero se trata de Triptolemo un tipo único ,especial una de las almas mater . Tío serio tiene vuecencia que hacer una excepción! Y que conste que yo soy amante de la puntualidad acérrima. Pero la vida de este chico es una película,los líos lo buscan a el



Triptolemo tiene toda mi devoción, pero Tio_Serio ya puso su granito de paciencia la semana pasada, con DjSoul7. Ya ha ocurrido el mismo problema en otras partidas y sólo vamos por la segunda semana.

Por mi parte creo que esto debería funcionar como en un torneo normal: si quedas a las 20:00 y transcurren los 20 minutos de tu reloj pierdes. Contamos además con que se puede jugar desde casa o desde el móvil a través de la app, y que si llegas a las 20:19h seguirás teniendo el tiempo intacto. Es decir, te puedes retrasar 19 minutos sin consecuencias.

Insisto: comprendo los descuidos, los imprevistos y no lo digo por nadie en concreto, por Triptolemo menos que nadie. Pero siendo tantos hay que coordinar muchas partidas, no es bueno que desde el principio vayamos arrastrando paciencias ajenas y en cualquier caso T_S está en su derecho de reclamar el punto. *No para joder, sino por cumplir.*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Triptolemo tiene toda mi devoción, pero Tio_Serio ya puso su granito de paciencia la semana pasada, con DjSoul7. Ya ha ocurrido el mismo problema en otras partidas y sólo vamos por la segunda semana.
> 
> Por mi parte creo que esto debería funcionar como en un torneo normal: si quedas a las 20:00 y transcurren los 20 minutos de tu reloj pierdes. Contamos además con que se puede jugar desde casa o desde el móvil a través de la app, y que si llegas a las 20:19h seguirás teniendo el tiempo intacto. Es decir, te puedes retrasar 19 minutos sin consecuencias.
> 
> Insisto: comprendo los descuidos, los imprevistos y no lo digo por nadie en concreto, por Triptolemo menos que nadie. Pero siendo tantos hay que coordinar muchas partidas, no es bueno que desde el principio vayamos arrastrando paciencias ajenas y en cualquier caso T_S está en su derecho de reclamar el punto. *No para joder, sino por cumplir.*



No si me parece muy bien al fin al cabo llevas tú aquí el cotarro.Un torneo normal? Estás de coña jeje


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

parece dificil de concebir pero hay gente que modifica su actividad normal y sus horarios para adecuarlos a una cita para una partida online,por mucho que se trate de un desconocido al que no ves la cara hay que respetar eso...

a mi la verdad es que si la excusa es "jijiji es que he bebido" no me serviria de nada,creo que tio_serio hace bien podiendose idem.

si realmente es una causa justificada pues nada,pero no veo muchas causas justificadas que impidan mandar un mp avisando un rato antes...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la solemnidad ,la seriedad Y la puntualidad extrema. PERO NO PRESUMÁIS DE SERIOS CUANDO HABÉIS HECHO UN PUTO CLASIFICATORIO a 10+5 y otro a 7mn . Para clasificarse a Primera. Eso es desigualdad de condiciones.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con la solemnidad ,la seriedad Y la puntualidad extrema. PERO NO PRESUMÁIS DE SERIOS CUANDO HABÉIS HECHO UN PUTO CLASIFICATORIO a 10+5 y otro a 7mn . Para clasificarse a Primera. Eso es desigualdad de condiciones.



Sí, tuvo mucho de chapuza. ¿Se propuso otra cosa?


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, tuvo mucho de chapuza. ¿Se propuso otra cosa?



Estamos en lo de siempre, se piden opiniones al principio, opinamos dos o tres, y luego, cuando ya estamos en harina, llegan los "ayes". Yo estoy con Cazarr y Tío Serio, vale que hay que tener cierta manga ancha, pero es que al final los pasotas siempre son los mismos (y no lo digo por Triptolemo, que creo que es la primera vez que da un plantón), entiendo perfectamente que a la gente se le inflen los cojones, que parece que hay algunos que tienen una agenda tan repleta que no pueden ni entrar dos minutos al foro a avisar de que no van a poder estar a la hora.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Creo que no.
> 
> Si la causa que pueda argumentar tripto me parece razonable, lo pensaré.
> 
> ...



Te he mandado un mensaje privado, hasta ahora no me he metido en burbuja desde ayer, tu veras, te entiendo, si lo estimas así no me importa...
Creo que un tio_serio es serio para jugar, y tu tiempo es tu tiempo, no me excusó, en mi privado lo tienes, pero me parece también poco serio que yo te propusiera la chance y se me condene publicamente...

No creo que @Cazarr tenga que ser Juez sino el entendimiento de ambos...
Un saludo...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> parece dificil de concebir pero hay gente que modifica su actividad normal y sus horarios para adecuarlos a una cita para una partida online,por mucho que se trate de un desconocido al que no ves la cara hay que respetar eso...
> 
> a mi la verdad es que si la excusa es "jijiji es que he bebido" no me serviria de nada,creo que tio_serio hace bien podiendose idem.
> 
> si realmente es una causa justificada pues nada,pero no veo muchas causas justificadas que impidan mandar un mp avisando un rato antes...



Tu eres un gusarapo que no cambiaría ni cedería una tarde por ver al DesReal Mandril por alguien que tenga el entierro de su madre en sentido metafórico...


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Hay gente sin estrenarse...

@nelsoncito 
@SpeedyGonzalez 
@Clavisto 
Hank100 (@propileos)
@Taxi_Driver (¿dónde andas?)
@Charidemo 
@knight 

Hablad, hablad malditos.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

@ApoloCreed perdona por ser grosero
Pero mi fama como borrachin no ha sido la causa cavron...


----------



## propileos (27 Ago 2022)

Sobre el tema de la gente que no se pone en contacto con su rival para jugar, y que es algo que pasa todos los años, he estado hablando con Cazarr, realmente es mucho trabajo para el, ademas del mucho trabajo de organizar el torneo con las curradas graficas que se pega, digo que ademas de eso tiene que andar persiguiendo a la gente.

Bueno yo he pensado que para evitar esto se podria hacer un HORARIO DE LA LIGA, no es lo que le he comentado a el antes porque creo que se podria hacer de la siguiente manera.

Por ejemplo una partida, Hank - Propileos, que nos corresponde jugar una determinada semana, tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo para jugar un dia y una hora en concreto a lo largo de la semana.

La novedad seria que en caso de que no se llegara a jugar por pasotismo o lo que sea poner un horario de liga que seria el domingo a las 8 de la tarde, si ninguno de los 2 hemos dado señales de vida se acude a las partidas de lichess se mira en clasicas y el que haya estado presente el domingo a las 8 (en el sentido de enviar la invitacion al otro ) gana el punto, y si no han acudido ninguno de los 2 pues medio punto para cada uno.

Y ESA PARTIDA YA SE DA POR CERRADA.

Asi Cazarr el hombre no tendria que ir detras de nadie y el lunes podria actualizar todas las clasificaciones.

Se podria aplilcar esto con rigor aunque a veces se aplastara a inocentes, hay que sacrificar vidas si se quiere ganar la guerra.

Ya me direis que os parece la idea.


----------



## Charidemo (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Hay gente sin estrenarse...
> 
> @nelsoncito
> @SpeedyGonzalez
> ...



Pido disculpas, pero a veces uno está liado por diferentes motivos. 
Sumimasen.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

@Tio_Serio mira la partida que te regale hace 5 años, además jugue contra ti antes del plazo para que pudieras hacer tus cosas










Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs T_S


Triptolemo (1500) plays T_S (1686) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. T_S won by checkmate after 58 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org






Respuesta de tio_serio 2017...


Tio_Serio dijo:


> Hola Tom. Partidas adelantadas llevo dos ya, contra Reydmus y Triptolemo.
> Y no he hablado con Jorge para jugar esta semana porque voy a estar fuera de mi residencia habitual, que si no la intentaría adelantar también y dejar el torneo finiquitado.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Estamos en lo de siempre, se piden opiniones al principio, opinamos dos o tres, y luego, cuando ya estamos en harina, llegan los "ayes". Yo estoy con Cazarr y Tío Serio, vale que hay que tener cierta manga ancha, pero es que al final los pasotas siempre son los mismos (y no lo digo por Triptolemo, que creo que es la primera vez que da un plantón), entiendo perfectamente que a la gente se le inflen los cojones, que parece que hay algunos que tienen una agenda tan repleta que no pueden ni entrar dos minutos al foro a avisar de que no van a poder estar a la hora.



Mira yo no pude jugar,por vértigos que no podía ni conducir pero fui testigo de tu ascenso y subiste por incomparecencia de ultima ronda,muy proba mente yo hubiera subido. Luego el de Apolocreed que directamente es un traidor por no jugar en el equipo de Burbuja , le hicieron un traje a medida (7mn) yo en ese traje de haberlo jugado(ya estaba un poco mejor) creo que ahí ya no estoy tan seguro de haber subido y me encontraría en Segunda,pero que cojones se juega a 7mn para luego jugará 20mn ?? Sois acaso una pequeña mafia ?? A mi nadie me puede acusar de pasota en ningún sentido,de hecho he jugado con Calopez Narcotraficante casi todas las Bundesliga y tú que pareces una autoridad no.Sabes perfectamente que no juego mal ,pero mejor para todos! Un oponente menos! Ahora se me dirá que me han reservado una plaza en Tercera oh! Que gran honor gracias búana Cazarr jajaja.Seguid a lo vuestro y os repartiis las medallas entre vosotros. Ahora no me vengas con lo que hay que ganárselo que fui Cuartofinalista de la pasada edición y no pasé de cuartos porque me tocó Hiperion aún así mis partidas fueron buenas.Cazarr ha colocado jugadores sin jugar el maldito previo en Segunda directamente!! Y ya hablo así por que si me vetáis los MUY DOCTOS me importa una mierda.Y si yo también soy de los pocos que puede jugar de tacada (en una semana) toda la liga.En cuanto a Tercera en una tarde uno tras otro.Y hasta aquí llegó ya no es asunto mío.


----------



## knight (27 Ago 2022)

@Monica1988 puedo jugar cualquier día a partir de las 5 de la tarde, menos el jueves. Mañana domingo también me vendría bien. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Tio_Serio mira la partida que te regale hace 5 años, además jugue contra ti antes del plazo para que pudieras hacer tus cosas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El reloj es algo propio de esclavos, no lo adoréis


Jugad, y que @Tio_Serio aplaste a ese borracho, jajaja


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

@Gurney estoy preparando un Gambito nuevo para mi, no voy a decir cual, pero es muy a mi estilo, como prender fuego a un castillo para sitiarlo... 
Y un segundo gambito en la recámara por si cambian las tornas al principio...


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mira yo no pude jugar,por vértigos que no podía ni conducir pero fui testigo de tu ascenso y subiste por incomparecencia de ultima ronda,muy proba mente yo hubiera subido. Luego el de Apolocreed que directamente es un traidor por no jugar en el equipo de Burbuja , le hicieron un traje a medida (7mn) yo en ese traje de haberlo jugado(ya estaba un poco mejor) creo que ahí ya no estoy tan seguro de haber subido y me encontraría en Segunda,pero que cojones se juega a 7mn para luego jugará 20mn ?? Sois acaso una pequeña mafia ?? A mi nadie me puede acusar de pasota en ningún sentido,de hecho he jugado con Calopez Narcotraficante casi todas las Bundesliga y tú que pareces una autoridad no.Sabes perfectamente que no juego mal ,pero mejor para todos! Un oponente menos! Ahora se me dirá que me han reservado una plaza en Tercera oh! Que gran honor gracias búana Cazarr jajaja.Seguid a lo vuestro y os repartiis las medallas entre vosotros. Ahora no me vengas con lo que hay que ganárselo que fui Cuartofinalista de la pasada edición y no pasé de cuartos porque me tocó Hiperion aún así mis partidas fueron buenas.Cazarr ha colocado jugadores sin jugar el maldito previo en Segunda directamente!! Y ya hablo así por que si me vetáis los MUY DOCTOS me importa una mierda.Y si yo también soy de los pocos que puede jugar de tacada (en una semana) toda la liga.En cuanto a Tercera en una tarde uno tras otro.Y hasta aquí llegó ya no es asunto mío.



A ver, que no es para ponerse así, que esto no deja de ser algo que hacemos para divertirnos. Si te ocurre algo que te va a impedir jugar, como tener vértigos (lo siento mucho, yo los he tenido y no se los deseo ni a mi peor enemigo) es tan sencillo como decírselo al organizador y entonces ver juntos qué se puede hacer, si posponer la fecha del clasificatorio, etc. Luego, decir que se juega a 7 minutos para favorecer a Apolo... hombre, que aquí salvo unos pocos casi todos juegan a los ritmos de mierda que le gustan a Apolo. De todos modos si algo no te gusta lo suyo es decírselo al organizador y argumentarlo, no callártelo y quejarte luego, cuando ya no se puede hacer nada.

Aquí ni somos una mafia ni nadie veta a nadie (bueno, sí, al imbécil de Calzonazos, pero eso es por tramposo y subnormal). Y a mí me parece absurdo que gente de nivel como tú o Knight estéis en tercera, pero te recuerdo que de los pocos que nos molestamos en opinar yo fui el único que objetó contra la formación de divisiones, poniendo como ejemplo futuro casos como el tuyo, al resto, y tú entre ellos, lo de las divisiones os pareció bien o no dijisteis nada, así que acaté la decisión de la mayoría. ¿Y ahora que ves que el formato te ha perjudicado cargas contra mí sólo porque digo que el pasotismo tiene consecuencias?

Y yo si no juego la Bundesliga es porque no me gustan los ritmos a los que se juega, es algo que avisé en su día, no sé por qué algo así te parece moralmente reprobable.


----------



## Gurney (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Gurney estoy preparando un Gambito nuevo para mi, no voy a decir cual, pero es muy a mi estilo, como prender fuego a un castillo para sitiarlo...
> Y un segundo gambito en la recámara por si cambian las tornas al principio...





Qué piezas llevas?


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué piezas llevas?



Negras...


----------



## Gurney (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Negras...





Gambeteando de negras...muy de tu estilo

Hay gambitos y gambitos...


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ahora se me dirá que me han reservado una plaza en Tercera oh! Que gran honor gracias búana Cazarr jajaja.Seguid a lo vuestro y os repartiis las medallas entre vosotros



El sarcasmo os lo metéis por el culo, que yo no gano nada.


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Ago 2022)

knight dijo:


> @Monica1988 puedo jugar cualquier día a partir de las 5 de la tarde, menos el jueves. Mañana domingo también me vendría bien.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



mañana 6 de la tarde de acuerdo?


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> mañana 6 de la tarde de acuerdo?



Confirmo de su parte. Mañana domingo a las 18:00:

Blancas:








knightm (1833)


knightm played 23098 games since Sep 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1833.




lichess.org





Negras:








monica8900 (1127)


monica8900 played 1281 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1127.




lichess.org


----------



## Tio_Serio (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ...
> Creo que un tio_serio es serio para jugar, y tu tiempo es tu tiempo, no me excusó, en mi privado lo tienes, pero me parece también poco serio que yo te propusiera la chance y se me condene publicamente...



No entiendo qué dices, qué tiene que ver escribir un mp para jugar con que luego se diga en el hilo que no has asistido a la cita, de qué falta de seriedad me acusas?



Triptolemo dijo:


> @Tio_Serio mira la partida que te regale hace 5 años, además jugue contra ti antes del plazo para que pudieras hacer tus cosas



De verdad que no te sigo, qué cojones tiene que ver con lo de ahora una partida de hace cinco años.




naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien,pero se trata de Triptolemo un tipo único ,especial una de las almas mater . Tío serio tiene vuecencia que hacer una excepción!
> ...



¿Ahora si ves bien un trato de favor?




Gurney dijo:


> El reloj es algo propio de esclavos, no lo adoréis



Razón llevas, pero entre iguales debe procurarse el equilibrio, estuve entre preparativos y espera más de media hora pendiente de la cita para nada.

¿Hay que regalar el propio tiempo cada vez que al oponente se le ocurra faltar a su palabra, sin más, porque sí, y no esperar compensación?

Eso sí sería de esclavos.



Gurney dijo:


> ...
> Jugad, y que @Tio_Serio aplaste a ese borracho, jajaja



Melafo.

Al final voy a jugar porque estamos aquí para eso, pero no por las razones que habéis dado.

Tripto el domingo a las ocho nos vemos.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> El sarcasmo os lo metéis por el culo, que yo no gano nada.



Tengamos la fiesta en Paz... 
Menos mal que no somos vecinos... 

Nos tranquilizamos un poco y me dejais comer a gusto la chuleta y el vino??? 

Taluec...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

@Tio_Serio no me has entendido, pero si el domingo a esa hora te va bien allí nos veremos...

Espero no haberte jodido la tarde de ayer, me he sentido mal aunque no lo creas...


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengamos la fiesta en Paz...
> Menos mal que no somos vecinos...
> 
> Nos tranquilizamos un poco y me dejais comer a gusto la chuleta y el vino???
> ...



Sí, bwana. 



Tio_Serio dijo:


> Tripto el domingo a las ocho nos vemos.





Triptolemo dijo:


> @Tio_Serio no me has entendido, pero si el domingo a esa hora te va bien allí nos veremos...



¡JUÉGASE!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado las cosas no van por ti ,ya que no eres reprochable en nada,tendría que haber citado a Cazarr, pero tienes razón.lo que era para divertirse ya no me divierte y el organizador le digo que no meto nada por el culo porque soy de DAMAS A PELITO LITERAL.Buen viaje Cazarr y hasta nunca ….. me llevo el haberte ganado 1 partida como te ganaría 100.A los demás buena suerte.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Yo no doy crédito.




Como si a mí me pagaran o esto fuera un cortijo de la PSOE de la que saco tajada haciendo y deshaciendo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ignadaptado las cosas no van por ti ,ya que no eres reprochable en nada,tendría que haber citado a Cazarr, pero tienes razón.lo que era para divertirse ya no me divierte y el organizador le digo que no meto nada por el culo porque soy de DAMAS A PELITO LITERAL.Buen viaje Cazarr y hasta nunca ….. me llevo el haberte ganado 1 partida como te ganaría 100.A los demás buena suerte.



no quiero echar leña al fuego (ademas salgo ya con la bici) pero decir que estas en tercera porque cazarrr ha maquinado para meterme a mi en primera es  surrealista es la palabra? No,tiene que haber otra…

ya digo que ultimamente le vi algun ramalazo madridista en algun post pero dudo que la camaraderia llegue a ese extremo…


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ignadaptado las cosas no van por ti ,ya que no eres reprochable en nada,tendría que haber citado a Cazarr, pero tienes razón.lo que era para divertirse ya no me divierte y el organizador le digo que no meto nada por el culo porque soy de DAMAS A PELITO LITERAL.Buen viaje Cazarr y hasta nunca ….. me llevo el haberte ganado 1 partida como te ganaría 100.A los demás buena suerte.



No me seas así cojones, menudos dramas montais...
No quiero ser el tonto que media y se lleva una hostia, pero relajate, lo digo como hamijo...
No me importa la decisión que tomes, pero @Cazarr esta gastando su tiempo y preocupaciones en organizar esto y se merece un mínimo de respeto...

Te entiendo más de lo que piensas, yo me he guardado mi opinión, aunque si expresé mi desazon...

Cazarr es muy buena persona incluso es vulnerable en parte, no tiene tantas capas de derroicion como para ahogar su excelente humanidad...

Es más sensible, pide perdón...
Y como no podrás al menos juega con furia de jabali herido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Es más sensible, pide perdón...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170324



A sido una sugerencia, no un imperativo, @naufragodelpisito tiene más testículos que medio foro... 
Hasta los más grandes emperadores tuvieron que retroceder alguna vez...


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Ago 2022)

Si alguien deja plantado a otra persona, sin avisar ni nada, que sea por follar o ser follado por un shemale. Se perdería la partida, pero al menos se ganaría el respeto y admiración de los que estamos aquí.

(Que conste no conozco los detalles de lo ocurrido con TS y Triptolemo, ese marrón se lo dejo a Cazarr)


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Si alguien deja plantado a otra persona, sin avisar ni nada, que sea por follar o ser follado por un shemale. Se perdería la partida, pero al menos se ganaría el respeto y admiración de los que estamos aquí.
> 
> (Que conste no conozco los detalles de lo ocurrido con TS y Triptolemo, ese marrón se lo dejo a Cazarr)



No se trata de lo mi partida con tio_serio, hay fricciones de otras cosas, es natural la desavenencia...

Yo por ejemplo estoy en contra de las categorías pero con tal de jugar firmó lo que sea...


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Confirmo de su parte. Mañana domingo a las 18:00:
> 
> Blancas:
> 
> ...



Perdona mañana unicamente puedo a las 22 horas sino otro dia


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Perdona mañana unicamente puedo a las 22 horas sino otro dia



¿Se lo has dicho a él?


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Se lo has dicho a él?



no


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Ago 2022)

knight dijo:


> @Monica1988 puedo jugar cualquier día a partir de las 5 de la tarde, menos el jueves. Mañana domingo también me vendría bien.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Perdona mañana unicamente puedo a las 22 horas sino otro dia


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

*Montaigne vs. Charidemo*, en directo (3ªB):









Classical Chess • FarewellAtlantis vs Charidemo


FarewellAtlantis (1500) plays Charidemo (1500) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 7 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Perdona mañana unicamente puedo a las 22 horas sino otro dia



Mañana a las 22:00h, contra Knight. Confirmado. Contáctale por Lichess.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No se trata de lo mi partida con tio_serio, hay fricciones de otras cosas, es natural la desavenencia...
> 
> Yo por ejemplo estoy en contra de las categorías pero con tal de jugar firmó lo que sea...



Pues tal vez tengas razón,total todos somos virtuales y cabe la posibilidad que no se haya hecho de mala fe.A muchas cuestiones no se me a respondido. Lo que pienso me lo debería guardar,porque internet lo carga el diablo.Nada es eterno y siempre puede haber un cisma como el de Propileos y haber 2 ligas… veremos.Y pido disculpas a Ignadaptado por que defendió mi postura y la de Knigtn sin yo leerlo,lo cual le engrandece como persona y buen jugador que es.En cuanto a Triptolemo pues siento gran empatía por el,tiene muchos problemas en la vida real y me apetecía ver esa partida con T S que por cierto es un jugador impresionante, pero quedaros tranquilos relajados que ya no molestaré mas.Estaré mientras Calopez Narcotraficante me deje en el otro hilo de ajedrez.


----------



## Gurney (27 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no quiero echar leña al fuego (ademas salgo ya con la bici)




Tampoco es por echar leña al fuego, pero ya te perdonábamos el que fueras negro y del Madrid, pero lo de follabicis...




naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pues tal vez tengas razón,total todos somos virtuales y cabe la posibilidad que no se haya hecho de mala fe.A muchas cuestiones no se me a respondido. Lo que pienso me lo debería guardar,porque internet lo carga el diablo.Nada es eterno y siempre puede haber un cisma como el de Propileos y haber 2 ligas… veremos.Y pido disculpas a Ignadaptado por que defendió mi postura y la de Knigtn sin yo leerlo,lo cual le engrandece como persona y buen jugador que es.En cuanto a Triptolemo pues siento gran empatía por el,tiene muchos problemas en la vida real y me apetecía ver esa partida con T S que por cierto es un jugador impresionante, pero quedaros tranquilos relajados que ya no molestaré mas.Estaré mientras Calopez Narcotraficante me deje en el otro hilo de ajedrez.




Hombre, tú sigue por aquí, eres de los que más aportas y de los que le ganan a Apolo


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> de los que le ganan a Apolo



sorry bro,never happened


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (27 Ago 2022)

Leon y yo acabamos de jugar nuestro duelo de la tercera jornada de la 2ª División:









Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs GranMonarca


Leonberbiz2 (1500) plays GranMonarca (1659) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Leonberbiz2 won by checkmate after 35 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Jugué rápido y arriesgué demasiado.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Ago 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Luego, decir que se juega a 7 minutos para favorecer a Apolo... hombre, que aquí salvo unos pocos casi todos juegan a los ritmos de mierda que le gustan a Apolo. De todos modos si algo no te gusta lo suyo es decírselo al organizador y argumentarlo, no callártelo y quejarte luego, cuando ya no se puede hacer nada.





ApoloCreed dijo:


> no quiero echar leña al fuego (ademas salgo ya con la bici) pero decir que estas en tercera porque cazarrr ha maquinado para meterme a mi en primera es  surrealista es la palabra? No,tiene que haber otra…



Sin ánimo de generar rencillas, pero por cuestión de honor quiero aclarar algunas cosas y que ya he dicho a Naufragodelpisito que las publicaría también aquí:

- En el caso de Longines, hasta donde yo sé aceptó empezar desde Tercera División *antes *de jugarse los clasificatorios por razones personales. No por ningún desacuerdo con el sistema.

- Que Ignadaptado se clasificó "por incomparecencia en la última ronda" *es falso.* Si ajustamos la clasificación del primer suizo y descontamos los puntos obtenidos por incomparecencias de los rivales (tal como hice) Ignadaptado seguía quedando entre los tres primeros. Sin trampa ni cartón. Lo podéis comprobar.

- Aquellos que se clasificaron para Segunda sin haber jugado el suizo están ahí porque hice una *media de las clasificaciones históricas de los últimos 5 años* y reservé la mitad de las plazas para los mejor clasificados. No porque yo quisiera complacer o enchufar a nadie.

- Un suizo a 20+10 habría necesitado *varias horas* para completarse. Era inviable. Y aun así el suizo de 10' a sólo 5 rondas se nos fue a casi dos horas. Pregunté y volví a preguntar, y la mayoría quiso partidas más rápidas. De hecho, no recuerdo que Apolo reclamase ni mu. Aceptó lo que hubiera, sin más. ¿Fue imperfecto? Mucho, y no se volverá a repetir. Pero si alguien no se equivoca nunca es porque no hace nada.

- Si la Liga actual gusta o no, o si hay que cambiar algo, es tan fácil como discutirlo en el cónclave anual y que llegado el momento se voten las propuestas, pero el que proponga que ejerza.

- Nunca se ha pedido como requisito caer bien al organizador, de ahí que me joda que se insinúe que esto sea el "cotarro" de nadie. Prueba de ello es que está jugando Monica1988 sin problema, quien me llamó _hijo de puta _varias veces hace pocos meses.

En cuanto a Longines, le he escrito en privado para hablar y aclarar las cosas buenamente, y con quien me he disculpado por mi reacción al sentirme el honor herido. Hasta la fecha siempre ha tenido mi respeto.

En cuanto a Apolo, espero que no sea de esa clase de follabicis que van de dos en dos por la carretera dejando muy poco espacio al coche que viene por detrás. Por su bien, sobre todo.






Buenas noches y que Zeus os sonría a todos.


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sin ánimo de generar rencillas, pero por cuestión de honor quiero aclarar algunas cosas y que ya he dicho a Naufragodelpisito que las publicaría también aquí:
> 
> - En el caso de Longines, hasta donde yo sé aceptó empezar desde Tercera División *antes *de jugarse los clasificatorios por razones personales. No por ningún desacuerdo con el sistema.
> 
> ...



Hijodeputa


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Ago 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Hijodeputa



Hijodeputa


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Ago 2022)

He estado esperando a Extérriga, pero no ha aparecido. Como en el pasado ha demostrado ser persona formal no reclamo nada, intentaremos ver si se puede jugar otro día.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> sorry bro,never happened





Es el ser aristotélico: en acto, y también *en potencia*

Por diversos, tortuosos y risueños acontecimientos, he descubierto recientemente que soy un oráculo

De modo que date por derroído, y sabe que @naufragodelpisito te aplastará más pronto que tarde


----------



## propileos (28 Ago 2022)

gueldos 0 - propileos 1

Classical Chess • gueldos vs propileos

buena partida de gueldos que me tuvo en la 19 con Cg6, un golpe que valia la partida pero no lo vimos ninguno de los 2. 
yo la analice pero en el analisis dije me como el alfil y luego el caballo, sin darme cuenta de que el caballo puede retroceder, el retroceso en el ajedrez es capitulo aparte, yo por lo menos he perdido muchas piezas en manos de caballos y alfiles que retroceden. 
despues de la 19 gueldos siguio llevando la iniciativa y al final pues me escape como pude, yo creo que merecio ganar.
gran jugador y mejor amigo gueldos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pues tal vez tengas razón,total todos somos virtuales y cabe la posibilidad que no se haya hecho de mala fe.A muchas cuestiones no se me a respondido. Lo que pienso me lo debería guardar,porque internet lo carga el diablo.Nada es eterno y siempre puede haber un cisma como el de Propileos y haber 2 ligas… veremos.Y pido disculpas a Ignadaptado por que defendió mi postura y la de Knigtn sin yo leerlo,lo cual le engrandece como persona y buen jugador que es.En cuanto a Triptolemo pues siento gran empatía por el,tiene muchos problemas en la vida real y me apetecía ver esa partida con T S que por cierto es un jugador impresionante, pero quedaros tranquilos relajados que ya no molestaré mas.Estaré mientras Calopez Narcotraficante me deje en el otro hilo de ajedrez.



Gracias por tus amables palabras, yo me veo un paquete qué le vamos a hacer!

Y también comentarte que a mí me agrada tu presencia, lamento que por unas cosas u otras no participes en la liga.

Dicho lo cual, al ruedo:









Classical Chess • T_S vs Triptolemo


T_S (1635) plays Triptolemo (1520) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

No se…me parece brutal tener mate en 1,todo el tiempo del mundo para pensar y que se te pase por alto…seguro que no hay camara oculta aqui?


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se…me parece brutal tener mate en 1,todo el tiempo del mundo para pensar y que se te pase por alto…seguro que no hay camara oculta aqui?



Tio serio se ha librado de un jaque mate mio al principio que yo no me he dado cuenta... 
Pero luego tio serio no ha comido el peón negro con la dama dándome chance a avanzar... 

El ha sido superior salvó mi jaque mate que de tanto pensar no he visto

Si tio serio le parece bien mi victoria la divido con el con un tablas, por las molestias de mi fallo a la cita...


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Ago 2022)

Un minuto de silencio, por favor.

...

Joder me había salido una apertura y medio juego bastante chulas, se ve que he gastado todo el azúcar en esos minutos y ya luego bajonazo al averno.

En fin, paquete pro.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tio serio se ha librado de un jaque mate mio al principio que yo no me he dado cuenta...
> Pero luego tio serio no ha comido el peón negro con la dama dándome chance a avanzar...
> 
> El ha sido superior salvó mi jaque mate que de tanto pensar no he visto
> ...



No, el punto es tuyo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se…me parece brutal tener mate en 1,todo el tiempo del mundo para pensar y que se te pase por alto…seguro que no hay camara oculta aqui?



Si le pasó hasta a Kramnik:


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Y luego ya por tocar un poco mas los huevos…estaba claro clarisimo que si habia opcion de forzar las tablas al final para el blanco era no esperando con el rey en c1…habia que subir a molestar el avance del peon como fuera,ahi era muerte segura…


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio, por favor.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Has sido superior todo momento... 
Me tenias pillau de los huevecillos, pero he visto bien tus intenciones sin precipitarme... 
Era tan obvio el mate que no lo no he visto, tu podías haber huido a la contigua blanca sin problema...


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Ago 2022)

Mañana lunes a las 21:00, Extérriga-Ignadaptado.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Ago 2022)

He dicho que iba al ruedo, si no te arrimas para que el toro te mate, ni eres torero ni na.. por eso ha sido.

En fin vaya faena.


----------



## knight (28 Ago 2022)

@Monica1988 te he mandado un mensaje por lichess para la partida

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Ago 2022)

knight dijo:


> @Monica1988 te he mandado un mensaje por lichess para la partida
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



ya te respondi, marica


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Ago 2022)

knight dijo:


> @Monica1988 te he mandado un mensaje por lichess para la partida
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



te mande desafio, idiota


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Ago 2022)

reclamo punto por incomparecencia @Cazarr


----------



## knight (28 Ago 2022)

Bueno, partida finiquitada.

Knight 1 - 0 monica

Si hubiese sido a 3 minutos, también hubiese valido. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se…me parece brutal tener mate en 1,todo el tiempo del mundo para pensar y que se te pase por alto…seguro que no hay camara oculta aqui?



Tripto juega con un tablero vasco gigante y en lugar de dar mate se lleva la dama a 2 kilometros, que para eso puede y tu no.


----------



## knight (28 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • knightm vs monica8900


knightm (1942) plays monica8900 (1500) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. knightm won by checkmate after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ahí va el enlace. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Ago 2022)

En breves instantes, calopez narcotraficante vs. @Capitán Walker:






Classical (20+10) rated Chess • GranMonarca (1641) challenges Ricardinho1492 (1696?)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Ago 2022)

La tenía ganada y la líe por no parame a pensar al mover la dama (me daba pereza ponerme a pensar qué haría su torre si comía su peón con la dama). Pero cierro ahora...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio, por favor.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Me arrepiento de mi sugerencia pero pensaba que ganarías tu.Pero por lo que veo este tipo de partidas a posteriori tienen carga sicologica.Tan solo yo soy capaz de semejantes barbaridades. Tripto cuando te pille te destrozo,mira que hacerle esto a T S! (siento haber intervenido)


----------



## Gurney (29 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Me arrepiento de mi sugerencia pero pensaba que ganarías tu.Pero por lo que veo este tipo de partidas a posteriori tienen carga sicologica.Tan solo yo soy capaz de semejantes barbaridades. Tripto cuando te pille te destrozo,mira que hacerle esto a T S! (siento haber intervenido)





Tanto @Triptolemo como @Tio_Serio merecen una seria derroición sobre el tablero para que aprendan a ver AMBOS un mate en 1 de los fáciles

Que alguien los meta en vereda



PS, edito:










Blancas mueven y ganan



PPS: Y un altro:


Blancas mueven y derroyen:


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Tanto @Triptolemo como @Tio_Serio merecen una seria derroición sobre el tablero para que aprendan a ver AMBOS un mate en 1 de los fáciles
> 
> Que alguien los meta en vereda
> 
> ...



1.Th4,DxT, 2Dg8+Rg8 (única por Cf7#) 3.Ce7+Rg8 4Cf7+TxC, 5.Tc8+,Tf8 y 6.Tf8#


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Ya vi tu final 1.Td1+,Tg1,2Tf1,TxT 3.RxT,a5 4.bxa6 ganando. Que jodio eres jeje. Arriba es 3.,,Rh8 perdón.


----------



## vayaquesi (29 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Tanto @Triptolemo como @Tio_Serio merecen una seria derroición sobre el tablero para que aprendan a ver AMBOS un mate en 1 de los fáciles
> 
> Que alguien los meta en vereda
> 
> ...



*¡¡Me cago en la puta!! *
*¡¡Porque estoy retirado, que sino los pillo y los reviento!!*
*Y ti también.


*




Spoiler



Por cierto, la segunda jugada no la pillo, aunque bueno, da igual.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Tanto @Triptolemo como @Tio_Serio merecen una seria derroición sobre el tablero para que aprendan a ver AMBOS un mate en 1 de los fáciles
> 
> Que alguien los meta en vereda
> 
> ...



esto impacta al primer vistazo,pero en realidad no tiene misterio…

si tienes que ganar si o si (y no en 77 jugadas) necesitas un movimiento ultra contundente para arrancar,y el unico con esa pinta es Td1,luego …Tg1 es forzado,solo el posterior Tf1 requiere un poco de tacto,pero tampoco tanto

PD: en el otro si hay que calcular un pelin mas,se me han ido los ojos a la solucion ahi escrita directamente


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> esto impacta al primer vistazo,pero en realidad no tiene misterio…
> 
> si tienes que ganar si o si (y no en 77 jugadas) necesitas un movimiento ultra contundente para arrancar,y el unico con esa pinta es Td1,luego …Tg1 es forzado,solo el posterior Tf1 requiere un poco de tacto,pero tampoco tanto
> 
> PD: en el otro si hay que calcular un pelin mas,se me han ido los ojos a la solucion ahi escrita directamente





ApoloCreed dijo:


> esto impacta al primer vistazo,pero en realidad no tiene misterio…
> 
> si tienes que ganar si o si (y no en 77 jugadas) necesitas un movimiento ultra contundente para arrancar,y el unico con esa pinta es Td1,luego …Tg1 es forzado,solo el posterior Tf1 requiere un poco de tacto,pero tampoco tanto
> 
> PD: en el otro si hay que calcular un pelin mas,se me han ido los ojos a la solucion ahi escrita directamente



Vamos a ver te cuento la realidad que es tozuda.En una partida a 3mn ni tú ni nadie o casi nadie puede ejecutar esas brillantes soluciones. Todo esto se gesta en partidas lentas.Y siendo sincero la combinación de Gurney la he considerado difícil.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Vamos a ver te cuento la realidad que es tozuda.En una partida a 3mn ni tú ni nadie o casi nadie puede ejecutar esas brillantes soluciones. Todo esto se gesta en partidas lentas.Y siendo sincero la combinación de Gurney la he considerado difícil.



lo del primer problema no es una brillante solucion,esta muy cerca de ser evidente,jugando concentrado un jugador mas o menos bueno deberia verlo tambien a 3 min.

La otra si juegas un blitz si es dificil,mas que nada por el tiempo que tendrias que gastar para asegurarte de que no la estas cagando para que luego a lo mejor ni siquiera haya nada...aunque se intuye que algun tipo de ataque hay.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Ago 2022)

A mí me dais una hora para pensar en esa jugada y al mover me hago el automate sin querer.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> A mí me dais una hora para pensar en esa jugada y al mover me hago el automate sin querer.



A todos nos pasa Cazarr.Que yo también puedo ser bastante malo en esto.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo del primer problema no es una brillante solucion,esta muy cerca de ser evidente,jugando concentrado un jugador mas o menos bueno deberia verlo tambien a 3 min.
> 
> La otra si juegas un blitz si es dificil,mas que nada por el tiempo que tendrias que gastar para asegurarte de que no la estas cagando para que luego a lo mejor ni siquiera haya nada...aunque se intuye que algun tipo de ataque hay.



Si y no se ve a golpe de vista.Es decir dada mi experiencia veo las temáticas,la cuestión era ponerle el orden preciso y sin tablero auxiliar a las 7 de la mañana.Pero la idea de Gurney tal vez era que lo resuelvas tú.Por lo tanto no intevendre en el próximo problema.voto para que te lo dejen a ti.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Ago 2022)

Actualizo clasificaciones:















Nota: actualizo los datos cada semana, domingos o lunes según el tiempo que disponga. Por tanto, es posible que se dé algún desajuste momentáneo por el hecho de que un jugador haya jugado más partidas que otro en el momento de actualizar la tabla.
Para determinar la posición en caso de empate a puntos miro primero el resultado particular, en segundo lugar las estadísticas totales dando preferencia al jugador que más partidas ha jugado y en tercer lugar -por pura simplificación- al jugador que jugó primero. Si veis cualquier error, por favor, comunicadlo.


----------



## Gurney (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> esto impacta al primer vistazo,pero en realidad no tiene misterio…
> 
> si tienes que ganar si o si (y no en 77 jugadas) necesitas un movimiento ultra contundente para arrancar,y el unico con esa pinta es Td1,luego …Tg1 es forzado,solo el posterior Tf1 requiere un poco de tacto,pero tampoco tanto
> 
> PD: en el otro si hay que calcular un pelin mas,se me han ido los ojos a la solucion ahi escrita directamente





Ambos son problemas diseñados por Philip Stamma, llamado "El sirio", un jugador del siglo XVIII


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Ambos son problemas diseñados por Philip Stamma, llamado "El sirio", un jugador del siglo XVIII



Admirado Gurney,a mi me han parecido de muy difícil ejecución! O bien soy el tonto del ajedrez de burbuja. Me han inspirado más esos problemas que 100 partidas.


----------



## Gurney (29 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Admirado Gurney,a mi me han parecido de muy difícil ejecución! O bien soy el tonto del ajedrez de burbuja. Me han inspirado más esos problemas que 100 partidas.





Los problemas son la hostia

El primero que he puesto, el del final de torres, es muy instructivo
El segundo, una combinación muy guapa

Si en una partida saliera la misma posición que en un problema, hay varios problemas añadidos:

1- Que te des cuenta de que hay una variante muy favorable para ti
2- Que la veas
3- La presión del reloj

En cualquier caso, los problemas muchas veces, además del tema de que traten, a nivel psicológico tienen una enseñanza que hay que grabarse a fuego: muchas veces hay una salida oculta, en la posición más complicada y aparentemente más desfavorable



A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE


PS: Tomad, chavales, inspiraros:


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Los problemas son la hostia
> 
> El primero que he puesto, el del final de torres, es muy instructivo
> El segundo, una combinación muy guapa
> ...



Intuyo un shemale en esa foto...tu quoque fili mi?  

Que no se traumatice el del pisito,el primer problema no es difícil (es la verdad) pero el segundo ya he dicho que si tiene miga...

Es fácil sobre todo si ya te avisan de que hay una combinación ganadora,entonces es que es de cajón...


----------



## knight (29 Ago 2022)

Tales90 1/2 - 1/2 knight

Acabamos de hacer unas tablas muy de cuñao.

Parecía algo serio con francesa de libro, hasta que Tales se ha dejado un caballo limpio y mi subconsciente para compensar se ha equivocado de casilla con el dedo en el móvil, asi que tablas justas.









Rapid Chess • Amjd2018 vs knightm


Amjd2018 (1929) plays knightm (1984) in a rated Rapid (10+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 71 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ahí va el enlace.



Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1172427
Ver archivo adjunto 1172427



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Intuyo un shemale en esa foto...tu quoque fili mi?
> 
> Que no se traumatice el del pisito,el primer problema no es difícil (es la verdad) pero el segundo ya he dicho que si tiene miga...
> 
> Es fácil sobre todo si ya te avisan de que hay una combinación ganadora,entonces es que es de cajón...



Sacalo tú,por cierto traumas ninguno machote vivo en planta baja (casa) que no diré los metros,porque al final todo se sabe.Lo de plan despectivo #del pisito# guárdatelo. Tengo 10 años mas que tú y guardas poco respeto.No te citaré más.Suerte Apolocreed.Las dudas no venían por ti ,sino por la falta de interacción De la gente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172427
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172427
> 
> 
> Sacalo tú,por cierto traumas ninguno machote vivo en planta baja (casa) que no diré los metros,porque al final todo se sabe.Lo de plan despectivo #del pisito# guárdatelo. Tengo 10 años mas que tú y guardas poco respeto.No te citaré más.Suerte Apolocreed.Las dudas no venían por ti ,sino por la falta de interacción De la gente.



Tienes la piel demasiado fina,si supiera de algún psicólogo barato te lo recomendaría...

PD: si soy capaz de sacar tu identidad diciéndome que vives en un bajo de x metros empezaría a considerar a Sherlock como un mierdecilla a mi lado


----------



## propileos (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Intuyo un shemale en esa foto...tu quoque fili mi?
> 
> Que no se traumatice el del pisito,el primer problema no es difícil (es la verdad) pero el segundo ya he dicho que si tiene miga...
> 
> Es fácil sobre todo si ya te avisan de que hay una combinación ganadora,entonces es que es de cajón...



Yo el primero lo estuve pensando un cuarto de hora o mas anoche y nada, lo deje por imposible, gracias por la solucion. 
No conocia al tal tio sirio, gracias a @Gurney por el aporte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> lo estuve pensando un cuarto de hora o mas anoche y nada, lo deje por imposible,


----------



## Gurney (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Intuyo un shemale en esa foto...tu quoque fili mi?
> 
> Que no se traumatice el del pisito,el primer problema no es difícil (es la verdad) pero el segundo ya he dicho que si tiene miga...
> 
> Es fácil sobre todo si ya te avisan de que hay una combinación ganadora,entonces es que es de cajón...





No, no es shemalote

Pero si lo fuera, no follárselo sí que es de maricones


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> No, no es shemalote
> 
> Pero si lo fuera, no follárselo sí que es de maricones



te zankeo por la camaraderia foril de todos estos años,pero…mmm…discrepo


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Ago 2022)

0,5 Extérriga-Ignadaptado 0,5









Classical Chess • Exterriga vs Ignadaptado


Exterriga (2000) plays Ignadaptado (2106) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 71 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ufff, se me ha aparecido la Virgen con ese Ag2? de Exterriga, que me ha permitido cazar el peón de a7, porque estaba más muerto que nada. Encima he tenido un problema con la vitro que es lo que realmente me ha tenido acojonado toda la partida, menos mal que se ha solucionado.

Bueno, muy contento por sacarle unas tablas a Extérriga, que dada su calidad, es lo mejor a lo que puedo aspirar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Pero acordad las tablas ya cabrones 

Joder,lo tuvo Ignacio con 29...h3 a mí también se me pasó en la partida


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero acordad las tablas ya cabrones
> 
> Joder,lo tuvo Ignacio con 29...h3 a mí también se me pasó en la partida



¿Te ha gustado como las he forzado? Ya tengo medio punto, te estoy soplando la nuca, no homo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero acordad las tablas ya cabrones
> 
> Joder,lo tuvo Ignacio con 29...h3 a mí también se me pasó en la partida



Hostia, qué buena, qué pena no haberla visto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Que cutre ese final,ahí los dos buitreando a tope ver si el otro metía la pata cuando eran tablas clarísimas  

Ya no hay caballeros como antes


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que cutre ese final,ahí los dos buitreando a tope ver si el otro metía la pata cuando eran tablas clarísimas
> 
> Ya no hay caballeros como antes



No, yo iba a aguantar y a ver si Extérriga se cansaba y aceptaba tablas, de hecho se las ofrecí.


----------



## propileos (30 Ago 2022)

hank 0 - leonberbiz 1









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Leonberbiz2


hank100 (1784) plays Leonberbiz2 (1881) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Leonberbiz2 won by checkmate after 58 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Gurney (30 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que cutre ese final,ahí los dos buitreando a tope ver si el otro metía la pata cuando eran tablas clarísimas
> 
> Ya no hay caballeros como antes





Y muy ratas con el material

Ambos han perdido muchas ventajas por capturar algún peón muerto-en-vida

Actividad, chavales, actividad


----------



## Clavisto (30 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs Clavisto (0-1)


----------



## el mensa (30 Ago 2022)

Hoy a las 8, partidaza en la división de plata, Clavisto vs. El Mensa. 
El oficio de un clásico como Clavisto contra el polifacético gambito paco del Mensa. 

Espero no entrar en la variante indian's beach shit, prefiero la del peón envenenado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas vs leonberbiz

Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Taipanidas


----------



## Clavisto (30 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Hermes1277 (1-0)


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Taipánidas vs leonberbiz
> 
> Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Taipanidas



Segunda derrota de la tarde: 0-1 para leonberbiz


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Segunda derrota de la tarde: 0-1 para leonberbiz



Anímate has tenido ventaja en la apertura,también podías desarrollar el alfil Af5 en lugar de e6.Pero bueno cuando pillas una racha perdedora hay que borrarla y seguir.


----------



## el mensa (30 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, me ha ganado Clavisto, hoy tocaba la variante indian's beach in cuclillas.

Voy a remar duro a ver si me mantengo en segunda, suerte a Clavisto, aspirante a subir a primera. Y si no subes convertiremos nuestras partidas en derbys, voy a pillar una jarra bien frescota para empezar a hablar inglés con propiedad.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Ago 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Leonberbiz2 (0-1)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Pues nada, me ha ganado Clavisto, hoy tocaba la variante indian's beach in cuclillas.
> 
> Voy a remar duro a ver si me mantengo en segunda, suerte a Clavisto, aspirante a subir a primera. Y si no subes convertiremos nuestras partidas en derbys, voy a pillar una jarra bien frescota para empezar a hablar inglés con propiedad.



Paisano Clavisto es duro. Y tu elección del dragón Fischer decía que era una elección donde jugadores flojos podían batir a Grandes Maestros,te entran a la bayoneta.


----------



## el mensa (30 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Paisano Clavisto es duro. Y tu elección del dragón Fischer decía que era una elección donde jugadores flojos podían batir a Grandes Maestros,te entran a la bayoneta.



La uso porque en el fondo me gustan los líos y con negras es aceptable, relativamente sencilla. 

Con blancas para mi mejor siciliana cerrada, es lo que tiene no haber aprendido de joven las líneas abiertas. La siciliana se debe aprender con el cerebro fresco y "echarle de comer aparte" porque estudiándola des-aprendes las otras y con 40 tacos ponerse a estudiar 5 variantes y 50 sub variantes de la abierta como que no apetece.

Bueno, yo lo veo así, al que el cerebro le dé para más que haga lo que quiera. Najdorf? Una variante de argentino con origen polaco, "no hase falta disir nada más", o sí, eso es para profesionales y no estoy seguro de esto último...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> La uso porque en el fondo me gustan los líos y con negras es aceptable, relativamente sencilla.
> 
> Con blancas para mi mejor siciliana cerrada, es lo que tiene no haber aprendido de joven las líneas abiertas. La siciliana se debe aprender con el cerebro fresco y "echarle de comer aparte" porque estudiándola des-aprendes las otras y con 40 tacos ponerse a estudiar 5 variantes y 50 sub variantes de la abierta como que no apetece.
> 
> Bueno, yo lo veo así, al que el cerebro le dé para más que haga lo que quiera. Najdorf? Una variante de argentino con origen polaco, "no hase falta disir nada más", o sí, eso es para profesionales y no estoy seguro de esto último...



Para blancas el fiancheto de rey está bien,es sólido y no arriesgas mucho. Yo juego a veces la Najdorf y muchas veces me enroco en la jugada 23 o ni siquiera me enroco jajaja.Las embestidas son brutales pero aprendí gran parte de las estructuras Najdorf.Si sales vivo el final suele estar ganado.Yo entable con Sergei Kariakin con una siciliana


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Anímate has tenido ventaja en la apertura,también podías desarrollar el alfil Af5 en lugar de e6.Pero bueno cuando pillas una racha perdedora hay que borrarla y seguir.



No estoy yo preparado para ganar a un 1800 hoy por hoy. Alrededor de 1500 es mi límite, pero intento dar la batalla al menos xd


----------



## Cazarr (30 Ago 2022)

@SpeedyGonzalez ¿Sigues vivo?

@nelsoncito ¿Sigues vivo?

@Taxi_Driver ¿Sigues vivo?


----------



## Cazarr (30 Ago 2022)

Clasificación de *Segunda *ahora mismito, calentita y recién horneada:


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No estoy yo preparado para ganar a un 1800 hoy por hoy. Alrededor de 1500 es mi límite, pero intento dar la batalla al menos xd



Ya estás ahí,que es bastante , presta atención al desarrollo y buscas un plan ,estudiar un poco…. Depende de la edad que tengas, aquí los demás ya no tenemos solución


----------



## Gurney (31 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> La uso porque en el fondo me gustan los líos y con negras es aceptable, relativamente sencilla.
> 
> Con blancas para mi mejor siciliana cerrada, es lo que tiene no haber aprendido de joven las líneas abiertas. La siciliana se debe aprender con el cerebro fresco y "echarle de comer aparte" porque estudiándola des-aprendes las otras y con 40 tacos ponerse a estudiar 5 variantes y 50 sub variantes de la abierta como que no apetece.
> 
> Bueno, yo lo veo así, al que el cerebro le dé para más que haga lo que quiera. Najdorf? Una variante de argentino con origen polaco, "no hase falta disir nada más", o sí, eso es para profesionales y no estoy seguro de esto último...




Te thankeo por la argentinofobia, no por la Najdorfobia


PS: Una argentina de las de a pelo y sin condón:


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Ago 2022)

Estás te valen solo quieren jugar? la verdad es que frente al tablero casi siempre he jugado con tíos por suerte.Siempre a pelo.Lo digo por que me desconcentran.Que me quiten lo bailao!


----------



## el mensa (31 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Te thankeo por la argentinofobia, no por la Najdorfobia
> 
> 
> PS: Una argentina de las de a pelo y sin condón:



Las señales están ahí, otra cosa es que esto sea una guerra sobre el tablero. A saber: 
Italianos, todos sabemos como son, competitivos, marrulleros.
Sicilianos, ídem + camorra.
Argentinos, el chiste es elocuente: Mitad español mitad italiano que se cree alemán...
Españoles (espacio disponible para... ponga vd. lo que quiera).

Como no está prohibido, con negras siciliana línea principal a mi gusto (o lo que quiera el otro si prefiere cerrada o alapín). Con blancas, a mi si me vienen con líos sicilianos, cerrada, qué dice la página? Sicilian closed; Qué es un closet en argentino? Un armario. Pues eso, yo meto el armario delante la puerta, saco la escopeta por la ventana y que vengan a por mi si tienen pelotas, nos la jugamos al medio juego.

Esto lo llamo a mi nivel: "estrategia avanzada para jugar partidas interesantes y no morir en el intento".

Bonus: impagable vídeo de como tratar con liantes del cono sur, de protagonista alguien que los conoce bien. La historia es tremenda, le graban sin saberlo rajando de ellos, nada de lo que dice es mentira, la madre de él es argentina incluso, le tocó ir a disculparse y, palabras textuales "mi mamá me dice que si hago algo malo me debo disculpar..." Dentro vídeo: 



Ojo, me sabe mal por los argentinos de a pie, por la cosita de la hispanidad y porque son unos pobres diablos con malos dirigentes como nosotros.


----------



## Triptolemo (31 Ago 2022)

@Cazarr puedes poner en primera página los cruces, siempre paso páginas y páginas no se donde mirar, perdona... 
O dime en que página esta...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Ago 2022)

Jajaja buenísimo Hermes!! Sin ver todavía el vídeo ,yo he conocido muchos a través del submundo del ajedrez en el cual ya les tome la matrícula,eran lo peor. Hay excepciones como el Gran Maestro García Palermo que era un señor,pero son excepciones! Y luego en la vida en general pues ya vas vacunado.En cuanto a los españoles podemos hablar de nosotros los alicantinos a malas somos tal vez los más……YA TÚ SAPS.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Cazarr puedes poner en primera página los cruces, siempre paso páginas y páginas no se donde mirar, perdona...
> O dime en que página esta...



Hoy hago un hueco en la primera página para que esté a la vista y te lo digo 

Creo que os los envié también por MP

Estoy en el móvil y con la publicidad no puedo mirarlo bien


----------



## Cazarr (31 Ago 2022)

Lo prometido es deuda, @Triptolemo. Todas las jornadas del parcial de Verano (os recomiendo guardarlo para que lo tengáis a mano):





He movido *Trayectoria en Liga* y *Podio *al post nº 3, junto con la lista de enlaces a Lichess, y *he colocado las Jornadas en el post nº 2, junto con el Calendario*.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @SpeedyGonzalez ¿Sigues vivo?
> 
> @nelsoncito ¿Sigues vivo?
> 
> @Taxi_Driver ¿Sigues vivo?



Hola Cazarr.

No podré jugar al menos durante un mes porque tengo unos compromisos personales que me lo impiden.

Lo siento.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Ago 2022)

Informo de que he escrito por MP a @nelsoncito que si de aquí al 25 de Septiembre quiere seguir participando en el segundo parcial de Liga únicamente sufriría un descenso a Segunda, pudiendo jugar desde allí sin mayor problema.

Si no obtuviera respuesta -o no quisiera jugar- simplemente se toma nota* y ascendería uno más de Tercera a Segunda División para compensar su plaza. En este caso sería el que se quedase a las puertas de la promoción (es decir, cualquiera de los segundos o terceros de ambos grupos).


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Ago 2022)

Taipanidas Darke (SpeedyGonzalez) 1-0








Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs Darke


Taipanidas (1516) plays Darke (1696) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Taipanidas won by checkmate after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

Me pregunto qué clase de compromisos personales no te dejan ni un hueco de 40 minutos durante un mes,cuando hoy dia se puede jugar en cualquier parte con el móvil,pero compromisos que además no te impiden postear con regularidad...si fuese Elon Musk pues lo mismo lo entendía...

Y por supuesto no avisar hasta que han dado un toque,y no es que no hayas entrado al foro precisamente.

Solo mi opinión,yo ni pincho ni corto aqui


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Taipanidas Darke (SpeedyGonzalez) 1-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el rato he ido a remolque pero ese blunderazo sorprendente al final me sirve para ponerme con mi primera victoria en liga. Ya con el Caballo en e6 estaba entregando la partida pero lo dejaste vivo.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Taipanidas Darke (SpeedyGonzalez) 1-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOSTA verte de nuevo, Speedy.

Enhorabuena a Taipánidas por su primera victoria.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Todo el rato he ido a remolque pero ese blunderazo sorprendente al final me sirve para ponerme con mi primera victoria en liga. Ya con el Caballo en e6 estaba entregando la partida pero lo dejaste vivo.



Imposible capturarlo porque la dama estaba en g4 pero el modulo indica la de Tg8 que la vi pero me cegué con mi mate y no vi el tuyo. Cosas que pasan cuando uno no tiene la cabeza en el ajedrez.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> GOSTA verte de nuevo, Speedy.
> 
> Enhorabuena a Taipánidas por su primera victoria.



Amenazaba con ser una partida de maniobras intensas o yo lo esperaba. Pero al final se resolvió como menos me interesaba: tácticamente.
Fuimos colocando piezitas en posiciones de relojería y al final llegó la hora de recibir el remate.

Estuve colocando piezas en previsión de un ataque de minorías y me desconcertaron 4 jugadas que lo cambiaron todo:
Db3 y f4
de repente el alfil de casillas negras del blanco parecía que no iba a ser invitado a la fiesta. Como así fué.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me pregunto qué clase de compromisos personales no te dejan ni un hueco de 40 minutos durante un mes,cuando hoy dia se puede jugar en cualquier parte con el móvil,pero compromisos que además no te impiden postear con regularidad...si fuese Elon Musk pues lo mismo lo entendía...
> 
> Y por supuesto no avisar hasta que han dado un toque,y no es que no hayas entrado al foro precisamente.
> 
> Solo mi opinión,yo ni pincho ni corto aqui



Sin intentar ser abogado de nadie:
Personalmente estoy fatal (no de ajedrez sino en lo personal), y entro al foro a distraerme y trolear un poquitin nada más.
Pero mi cabeza no está para ajedrez y es algo que voy a pagar está claro.
Quizá, y digo solamente quizá, esa sea la situación de otras personas.

Quería solamente llamar tu atención sobre esta posibilidad, y animaros a todos a ser amables al margen de todo.
Tenéis que tener en cuenca que somos 4 gatos y debemos entendernos por el bien de eventos ajedrecisticos pasados presentes y futuros.
En realidad somos los héroes de la RESISTENCIA que mencionaban en la serie V al comienzo de todos los capítulos.

Y no os olvideis de nuestro equipo (equipazo):
DAMAS A PELITO prevalece!!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Imposible capturarlo porque la dama estaba en g4 pero el modulo indica la de Tg8 que la vi pero me cegué con mi mate y no vi el tuyo. Cosas que pasan cuando uno no tiene la cabeza en el ajedrez.



Amenazando la dama con la torre estaba ya jodido. El módulo no recomienda ni retirarla


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Sin intentar ser abogado de nadie:
> Personalmente estoy fatal (no de ajedrez sino en lo personal), y entro al foro a distraerme y trolear un poquitin nada más.
> Pero mi cabeza no está para ajedrez y es algo que voy a pagar está claro.
> Quizá, y digo solamente quizá, esa sea la situación de otras personas.



Eso sería comprensible,pero yo aquí lo que veo es a un tío que entra y escribe regularmente en el foro,y que se ha acordado de avisar de que no iba a jugar sólo porque le han mencionado con la @,señal de que ni miraba el hilo...


----------



## propileos (1 Sep 2022)

@Tio_Serio ya me diras tu disponibilidad de horas estos 4 dias para jugar nuestra partida, a mi me va bien a la una de la madrugada cualquier dia, y si es muy tarde para ti pues el viernes o sabado a las 8 de la tarde. 
Si no te va bien nada de lo anterior pues lo hablamos a ver como y de que manera.


----------



## Gurney (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tio_Serio (1 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Tio_Serio ya me diras tu disponibilidad de horas estos 4 dias para jugar nuestra partida, a mi me va bien a la una de la madrugada cualquier dia, y si es muy tarde para ti pues el viernes o sabado a las 8 de la tarde.
> Si no te va bien nada de lo anterior pues lo hablamos a ver como y de que manera.



Mañana viernes a las ocho me parece bien, hasta entonces.


----------



## panaderia (1 Sep 2022)

hola soy novato en el ajedrez. Quiero saber si hay alguna web que te dé clases,lecciones. Empezando por lo básico. o alguna app o videojuego. Gracias


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Sep 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola soy novato en el ajedrez. Quiero saber si hay alguna web que te dé clases,lecciones. Empezando por lo básico. o alguna app o videojuego. Gracias



Tienes los tutoriales Paco del forero @propileos ,hay varios diseminados por el foro...en cuanto te leas dos o tres sales hecho un pequeño Kaspárov

Contacta con el para más info


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Sep 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola soy novato en el ajedrez. Quiero saber si hay alguna web que te dé clases,lecciones. Empezando por lo básico. o alguna app o videojuego. Gracias



Y Lichess.org, que es donde jugamos, tienes Fundamentos del ajedrez, ejercicios de táctica, etc.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Sep 2022)

Mañana viernes a las 16:00, (10:00 en Venesuela), Ignadaptado-Freddygtv.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez-calopeznarcotrafinate (Gran Monarca) 1-0








Classical Chess • Darke vs GranMonarca


Darke (1375) plays GranMonarca (1668) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. GranMonarca resigned after 62 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Partida lamentable de cafeteros...
Merecí ser aplastado desde el principio, pero empecé a revolverme y el conforero se hizo un lío que me permitió remontar el material y las posibilidades tácticas. 
La apertura un caos y el final un sufrimiento, pero los ajedrecistas hacemos lo que podemos.
Un saludo a mi adversario. (Lo siento)


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (1 Sep 2022)

@SpeedyGonzalez 1 @calopez narcotraficante 0









Classical Chess • Darke vs GranMonarca


Darke (1375) plays GranMonarca (1668) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. GranMonarca resigned after 62 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Me dejé la dama, el alfil y al final el peón. No tuvo piedad conmigo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> @SpeedyGonzalez 1 @calopez narcotraficante 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu juegas muchísimo mejor que lo que has demostrado en esta partida y me remito a tus resultados en los torneos.
Mi metedura de pata con el caballito de g5 también es memorable.


----------



## Monica1988 (1 Sep 2022)

tenia partida y no aparece mi rival


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Esta es la única cosecha que he podido obtener en la Bundesliga de hoy. Me han empezado a meter gente por encima de los 2000 y así no hay manera. Aunque en la primera de las 4 la posición era ganadora y perdí por tiempo he de decir. 
Blitz Chess • Nachel vs Taipanidas


----------



## Monica1988 (1 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> tenia partida y no aparece mi rival



@Cazarr


----------



## Cazarr (1 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> tenia partida y no aparece mi rival



¿Contra quién?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Y así es como te dejas dos mates consecutivos para perder acto seguido por tiempo xddd


----------



## Monica1988 (1 Sep 2022)

@ta


Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Contra quién?



@Tales90


----------



## Monica1988 (1 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @ta
> 
> @Tales90



quiero que se me dicho punto tengo dicho chat por lichess

Hola soy tu rival del torneo de tercera de la última ronda, cuando quieras jugamos nuestra partida. Cuando te viene bien y programamos el dia y la hora de juego. Un saludo._09:03_Pues jueves que viene 21:30 horas_15:22_29/8/2022Ok por mi me viene perfecto. Que tiempo de juego ponemos? Te parece bien una partida a 10 minutos sin incrementos?_22:23_HOYbuenas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola soy novato en el ajedrez. Quiero saber si hay alguna web que te dé clases,lecciones. Empezando por lo básico. o alguna app o videojuego. Gracias



Sería muy bueno hacer un hilo para gente que quiere empezar, con los consejos que no vais a encontrar en ningún sitio: solo para burbujos.


----------



## Tales90 (2 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @ta
> 
> @Tales90



Perdona me surgió un imprevisto y no pude conectarme, tu decides si quedamos en otro momento o ganas tu la partida por mi incomparecencia tu decides.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y así es como te dejas dos mates consecutivos para perder acto seguido por tiempo xddd
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176509
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176510



Debes tener en cuenta que esto no es ajedrez! No hay tiempo a pensar una combinación larga,brillante,juar una partida donde puedas explotar una casilla débil,crear un zuwzbang,una posición de peones colgantes,peón aislado,estructuras de peones en mayoría de flanco,etc,etc.Eso paso a la historia de los clubs de mover madera con un Gharde o Jantaz sovietico. Hoy te colocan un módulo híbrido para que no los pillen.Por supuesto hay jugadores muy completos en todas las modalidades. El primer tablero del que fue un equipo mío se sentaba a 5mn y nos despachaba al resto de preferentes.Una vez el cabrito puso en los trebejos una posición Blancas juegan y ganan” pues había 2 Elos internacionales y algunos preferentes y no lo pudimos sacar después de media hora!! Tuvo que decir la solución y era de una partida de un Gran Maestro sovietico.En definitiva eso sí que curtía y motivaba para estudiar y de ahí lo de juego ciencia.ahora es juego saltimbanqui.


----------



## propileos (2 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tienes los tutoriales Paco del forero @propileos ,hay varios diseminados por el foro...en cuanto te leas dos o tres sales hecho un pequeño Kaspárov
> 
> Contacta con el para más info



El indice de TUTORIALES PACO esta en el primer post del foro del equipo. 
Lo mejor seria un subforo de ajedrez para tenerlo todo mas a mano, ya lo solicite publicamente a @calopez pero no se ha tenido en cuenta.


----------



## propileos (2 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Mañana viernes a las ocho me parece bien, hasta entonces.



Vale @Tio_Serio mañana viernes a las 8 pues, si te surge algo me lo dices y lo reprogramamos, no habria problema.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El indice de TUTORIALES PACO esta en el primer post del foro del equipo.
> Lo mejor seria un subforo de ajedrez para tenerlo todo mas a mano, ya lo solicite publicamente a @calopez pero no se ha tenido en cuenta.



Como no pongamos el caso en manos de algún abogado prestigioso no nos va a hacer Nicasio. 
Al final estos casos es mejor llevarlos ante la justicia.


----------



## panaderia (2 Sep 2022)

hola,otra duda. Existe la opción de que un oponente se quede atrincherado atrás y bloquee los avances del rival. Es decir,un estilo de juego que haga que nunca pierda, algo como ser el perrito guardían en el escondite


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Debes tener en cuenta que esto no es ajedrez! No hay tiempo a pensar una combinación larga,brillante,juar una partida donde puedas explotar una casilla débil,crear un zuwzbang,una posición de peones colgantes,peón aislado,estructuras de peones en mayoría de flanco,etc,etc.Eso paso a la historia de los clubs de mover madera con un Gharde o Jantaz sovietico. Hoy te colocan un módulo híbrido para que no los pillen.Por supuesto hay jugadores muy completos en todas las modalidades. El primer tablero del que fue un equipo mío se sentaba a 5mn y nos despachaba al resto de preferentes.Una vez el cabrito puso en los trebejos una posición Blancas juegan y ganan” pues había 2 Elos internacionales y algunos preferentes y no lo pudimos sacar después de media hora!! Tuvo que decir la solución y era de una partida de un Gran Maestro sovietico.En definitiva eso sí que curtía y motivaba para estudiar y de ahí lo de juego ciencia.ahora es juego saltimbanqui.



Sí pero el segundo mate no tenía más que zamparme la dama y ya  que era el movimiento más natural. Bien es cierto que a falta de 9 segundos todos podemos colapsar como así hice realizando el maravilloso movimiento de Tf8


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Sí pero el segundo mate no tenía más que zamparme la dama y ya  que era el movimiento más natural. Bien es cierto que a falta de 9 segundos todos podemos colapsar como así hice realizando el maravilloso movimiento de Tf8



Si es verdad! Aunque aquí suene contradictorio el ajedrez basura,nos puede servir para visualizar más rápido,engrasarte para las lentas.etc,pero se cogen malos habitos.Alexander Kotov decíaespués de sumirte en las profundidades de la posición,mirando el árbol de variantes,antes de anotar tu jugada en la plantilla échale un vistazo general al tablero a ver si te dejas una pieza en una jugada o burdo error.confía pero comprueba,contra un jugador que sea muy fuerte cualquier jugada frívola de tu parte es letal ,ahí empieza a fraguarse tu derrota .Por la tanto 1.juicio de la posición y plan.Aunque este sea erroneo….ya analizarás las mejoras.Hay excelentes libros al respecto,Un genio táctico puede ser un 2600. Pero para subir a las más altas cumbres la comprensión posicional es esencial.Yo mismo en la pasada liga contra Blubeo tenia en una partida a ritmo 25+10 un DxT+ que era para tirarlas el otro y no lo vi,eso es ceguera ajedrecística.O como dirían algunos ejque emu malo


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Sep 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola,otra duda. Existe la opción de que un oponente se quede atrincherado atrás y bloquee los avances del rival. Es decir,un estilo de juego que haga que nunca pierda, algo como ser el perrito guardían en el escondite



Sí, bloqueando toda ruptura con los peones y realizando movimientos irrelevantes atrás esperando a que seas tú el que sacrifique alguna pieza o buscando tablas por repetición. Pero es extremadamente aburrido e irritante, solo me ha pasado una vez por suerte.


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Perdona me surgió un imprevisto y no pude conectarme, tu decides si quedamos en otro momento o ganas tu la partida por mi incomparecencia tu decides.



quiero dicho punto yo estaba esperando


----------



## Tales90 (2 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> quiero dicho punto yo estaba esperando



Ok, entonces ganas tú y perdona que no me presentara tuve un problema técnico y me fue imposible jugar. Lo siento.


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Ok, entonces ganas tú y perdona que no me presentara tuve un problema técnico y me fue imposible jugar. Lo siento.



No hay de que


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> hola,otra duda. Existe la opción de que un oponente se quede atrincherado atrás y bloquee los avances del rival. Es decir,un estilo de juego que haga que nunca pierda, algo como ser el perrito guardían en el escondite



Tienes que tener una suerte inmensa eso es posible pero poco probable y nada recomendable


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr una duda... Hay que jugar dos partidas cambiando colores o solo hay que jugar una??


----------



## Cazarr (2 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> @Cazarr una duda... Hay que jugar dos partidas cambiando colores o solo hay que jugar una??



Sólo una, sir.


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Sep 2022)

1 Ignadaptado-Freddtgtv 0









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs freddygtv


Ignadaptado (2103) plays freddygtv (2106) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. freddygtv resigned after 52 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Una partida ganada gracias a una combinación con un sacrificio de alfil que me permite arrebatarle el título de "el Tal de Burbuja" al gran OHenry. He acabado en un final de alfil contra caballo y peón de más, en la que he conseguido llevar al zugzwang a mi rival.

Ya estoy por encima de Apolo, como debe ser.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Ignadaptado-Freddtgtv 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien jugado Ignadaptado.Buena elección la anti-Alekhine,yo suelo jugarla y responder a 3e5,Ce4. En la 10 si te enrocas largo ya lo tiñes frito.Te da la pareja de alfiles sin compensación,el caballo a5 del venezolano es un grave error de conceptos.Y tú fineza estratégica pue comprendes la posición la rematas elegantemente con el Ae6….. y el resto es cuestión de técnica que tú si posees.Doy fe de ello por nuestros pequeños encuentros personales en el tablero.Alguien tenía que decirlo,ya que tú no eres de autobombo ,me tienes reconocimiento y te has granjeado mi aprecio.Eres un buen ajedrecística con Hiperion y Exterriga también demostraste mucho ajedrez! Te deseo lo mejor y disfruta del triunfo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Muy bien jugado Ignadaptado.Buena elección la anti-Alekhine,yo suelo jugarla y responder a 3e5,Ce4. En la 10 si te enrocas largo ya lo tiñes frito.Te da la pareja de alfiles sin compensación,el caballo a5 del venezolano es un grave error de conceptos.Y tú fineza estratégica pue comprendes la posición la rematas elegantemente con el Ae6….. y el resto es cuestión de técnica que tú si posees.Doy fe de ello por nuestros pequeños encuentros personales en el tablero.Alguien tenía que decirlo,ya que tú no eres de autobombo ,me tienes reconocimiento y te has granjeado mi aprecio.Eres un buen ajedrecística con Hiperion y Exterriga también demostraste mucho ajedrez! Te deseo lo mejor y disfruta del triunfo.



Gracias por el cumplido, la verdad es que da gusto cuando en una partida te viene todo de cara sin que te la lleguen a regalar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> el caballo a5 del venezolano es un grave error de conceptos.Y tú fineza estratégica pue comprendes la posición la rematas elegantemente con el Ae6….. y el resto es cuestión de técnica que tú si posees.



eso ni es un error de conceptos por un lado ni requiere fineza estrategica por el otro,17…Ca6 es un cagada tactica pura y dura que te hunde la partida al instante si el otro se percata.No hay que leer ningun tratado de ajedrez para verlo,es pura tactica.

Ignacio lo que ha tenido que hacer es calcular un poco para asegurarse de que no metia la pata,pero ese caballo escorado en un lado,el rey sin enrocar en el centro,con dama torre y alfil apuntando…eso hace saltar todas las alertas.




Ignadaptado dijo:


> Gracias por el cumplido, la verdad es que da gusto cuando en una partida te viene todo de cara sin que te la lleguen a regalar.



Tu has jugado bien,pero si te la han llegado a regalar


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

Por cierto,que se hace con la baja de Nelsoncito? Se mete un sustituto?


----------



## Cazarr (2 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,que se hace con la baja de Nelsoncito? Se mete un sustituto?



Se le da por retirado, no se juega contra él, pero como si quedase 8º (descenso).

Subirán los mismos de Segunda, pero luego para ocupar la que sería su plaza en Segunda haremos una repesca* entre el perdedor de la promoción de ascenso a Segunda y el perdedor de la promoción de permanencia, a partida única 20+10. Ambos saldrán de aquí, los que señalo en *verde*:







Esperaba al menos una contestación suya, pero el valor de la palabra no cotiza ni en Burbuja.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que la labor de crear las estupendas graficas como decía calopez antiguamente, no está pagada @Cazarr 
Si tuviera que hacerlo yo iba a ser mucho mas cutre-salchichero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Esperaba al menos una contestación suya, pero el valor de la palabra no cotiza ni en Burbuja.



mi sentido aracnido me decia que ni leia el hilo,you know...


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> eso ni es un error de conceptos por un lado ni requiere fineza estrategica por el otro,17…Ca6 es un cagada tactica pura y dura que te hunde la partida al instante si el otro se percata.No hay que leer ningun tratado de ajedrez para verlo,es pura tactica.
> 
> Ignacio lo que ha tenido que hacer es calcular un poco para asegurarse de que no metia la pata,pero ese caballo escorado en un lado,el rey sin enrocar en el centro,con dama torre y alfil apuntando…eso hace saltar todas las alertas.
> 
> ...



No me quites la ilusión, amargao.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No me quites la ilusión, amargao.



no iba a decir nada,pero ha sido leer el peloteo extremo del otro y no poder evitarlo...

aunque ya dije que habias jugado bien,eso no son conceptos estrategicos o finura...es solo ver una combinacion.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y así es como te dejas dos mates consecutivos para perder acto seguido por tiempo xddd



No te desanimes. Hay gente que pierde después de haber tenido a mano el mate de la coz, se deprimen, se arruinan moralmente y nunca más vuelven a jugar al ajedrez.









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Ohenry


Cazarr (1512) plays Ohenry (1300) in a casual Classical (25+10) game of chess. Ohenry resigned after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





¿Verdad, @OYeah?


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Sep 2022)

@propileos nos toca!









Classical Chess • propileos vs T_S


propileos (1870) plays T_S (1575) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos forfeits by time after 75 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> @propileos nos toca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran partida, @Tio_Serio , enhorabuena.


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

que pasa?? ninguna rival viene


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> que pasa?? ninguna rival viene



@Cazarr


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

@Charidemo


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

Invoco a @exterriga 

Cuando quieres jugar? Te va bien mañana a las 19 por ejemplo?

Vaya blunderazos también en el prop VS TS...


----------



## Cazarr (2 Sep 2022)

Buen brinco ha pegado @Tio_Serio, de momento casi empate total en el grupo B, mientras en el A Leonberbiz ya es líder en solitario.

Por la parte baja @Taipánidas de Mileto se jugará un punto vital contra @Capitán Walker en la última jornada (17-25 Sep):







Actualizo tablas en primera página.


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Buen brinco ha pegado @Tio_Serio, de momento casi empate total en el grupo B, mientras en el A Leonberbiz ya es líder en solitario.
> 
> Por la parte baja @Taipánidas de Mileto se jugará un punto vital contra @Capitán Walker en la última jornada (17-25 Sep):
> 
> ...



Segundo rival que no aparece @Cazarr era hoy con @Charidemo a las 21:30


----------



## exterriga (2 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Invoco a @exterriga
> 
> Cuando quieres jugar? Te va bien mañana a las 19 por ejemplo?
> 
> Vaya blunderazos también en el prop VS TS...



Este fin de semana lo tengo francamente complicado. ¿Entre semana? A partir de las 21:30 estaría dispuesto. Quedo en espera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Este fin de semana lo tengo francamente complicado. ¿Entre semana? A partir de las 21:30 estaría dispuesto. Quedo en espera.



La semana que viene remo en turno de tarde,me viene un pelín mal...si quieres a eso de la 1 am en sesión golfa entre semana...

Y si no pues bueno,a la próxima semana


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Segundo rival que no aparece @Cazarr era hoy con @Charidemo a las 21:30



Si subieras fotos y realmente fueras una tía buena y no un maromo como se sospecha ya verías como aparecían


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si subieras fotos y realmente fueras una tía buena y no un maromo como se sospecha ya verías como aparecían



A ti te iba a dar igual porque eres más marica que palomo cojo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez - Capitán Walker (Ricardinho1492) 1-0








Classical Chess • Darke vs Ricardinho1492


Darke (1673) plays Ricardinho1492 (1631) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke won by checkmate after 35 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Otra injusticia...
Debe ser que estoy aprovechando las clases que estuve dando con Alí Babá


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

Estuve Palmolive pero mi oponente se tiró a por la torre en lugar de a por el peón de f2. Eso me salvó a la primera. y en la 34 estuve a puntito de pulsar abandonar tenía el ratón encima y justo vi que podía tomar la dama muy tranquilo. En fin @Capitán Walker que te he hecho una barrabasada de aupa pero la tenías en tu mano 31... Txf2+ es mate.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Segundo rival que no aparece @Cazarr era hoy con @Charidemo a las 21:30



Mantén la calma y un recordatorio no viene mal si lo que quieres es jugarla. Yo no veo mucho movimiento en segunda salvo 3-4 que si he jugado, no veo muchas partidas que se compartan de segunda y no sé si se están jugando.


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya blunderazos también en el prop VS TS...



Ya llegó la alegría de la huerta.


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Mantén la calma y un recordatorio no viene mal si lo que quieres es jugarla. Yo no veo mucho movimiento en segunda salvo 3-4 que si he jugado, no veo muchas partidas que se compartan de segunda y no sé si se están jugando.



Un pancho dando lecciones en fin vuélvete a México


----------



## OYeah (2 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> No te desanimes. Hay gente que pierde después de haber tenido a mano el mate de la coz, se deprimen, se arruinan moralmente y nunca más vuelven a jugar al ajedrez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soy un alma en pena desde entonces. Derroido, cagado en el alma por Pazuzu. Mi vida está ya perdida, navego rumbo al Infierno solo y recubierto de harapos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ya llegó la alegría de la huerta.



yo soy un tio muy negativo,ver un exceso de buen rollo y elogios gratuitos asi a lo loco me tira mucho para atras (y efectivamente,no soy la alegria de la huerta precisamente)

te han regalado la partida


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Un pancho dando lecciones en fin vuélvete a México



Si tu pregunta es si tengo algo en contra de los subnormales mi respuesta es no.
aqui eres bien recibida, justo lo que te mereces. Tu no sabes?


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ya llegó la alegría de la huerta.



voy a ver la serie esa nueva del señor de los anillos,ya me imagino que puta mierda va a ser


----------



## blubleo (3 Sep 2022)

A deshoras contra gueldos!









Classical Chess • blubleo vs gueldos


blubleo (1941) plays gueldos (1796) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. blubleo resigned after 68 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> A deshoras contra gueldos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



emocionante


----------



## Charidemo (3 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Segundo rival que no aparece @Cazarr era hoy con @Charidemo a las 21:30



Yo no tenía cita con usted a las 21:30. Contacte con usted y quedamos para hacerla este fin de semana.


----------



## Monica1988 (3 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Yo no tenía cita con usted a las 21:30. Contacte con usted y quedamos para hacerla este fin de semana.



Tenemos una partida pendiente para burbuja_14:19_Pues viernes que viene 21:30 horas_15:23_28/8/2022Ok_17:59_AYERDonde estas??_21:31_


Otra cosa no pero mentirosa no soy, era AYER y por tanto reclamo este punto


----------



## Charidemo (3 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Tenemos una partida pendiente para burbuja_14:19_Pues viernes que viene 21:30 horas_15:23_28/8/2022Ok_17:59_AYERDonde estas??_21:31_
> 
> 
> Otra cosa no pero mentirosa no soy, era AYER y por tanto reclamo este punto



El punto para usted y tan tranquilo me quedo.


----------



## Monica1988 (3 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> El punto para usted y tan tranquilo me quedo.




Charidemo
|

27/8/2022Tenemos una partida pendiente para burbuja_14:19_Pues viernes que viene 21:30 horas_15:23_28/8/2022Ok_17:59_AYERDonde estas??

Repito no miento ahi esta pegada dicha conversación


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Kotov decíaespués de sumirte en las profundidades de la posición,mirando el árbol de variantes,antes de anotar tu jugada en la plantilla échale un vistazo general al tablero a ver si te dejas una pieza en una jugada o burdo error.confía pero comprueba,contra un jugador que sea muy fuerte cualquier jugada frívola de tu parte es letal ,ahí empieza a fraguarse tu derrota .Por la tanto 1.juicio de la posición y plan.Aunque este sea erroneo….ya analizarás las mejoras*.Hay excelentes libros al respecto,*



Qué libros me podrías recomendar?


----------



## Cazarr (3 Sep 2022)

Es extraño, Taxi_Driver no aparece por aquí desde el 17 de agosto, y hace semanas que borró su perfil de Lichess...



Charidemo dijo:


> El punto para usted y tan tranquilo me quedo.





Monica1988 dijo:


> Charidemo
> |
> 
> 27/8/2022Tenemos una partida pendiente para burbuja_14:19_Pues viernes que viene 21:30 horas_15:23_28/8/2022Ok_17:59_AYERDonde estas??
> ...



¿Podéis poner captura de imagen?


----------



## Monica1988 (3 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Es extraño, Taxi_Driver no aparece por aquí desde el 17 de agosto, y hace semanas que borró su perfil de Lichess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veré si puedo pero por cómo está copiado y pegado se ve que es verdad


----------



## Cazarr (3 Sep 2022)

*Hoy a las 17:00h*, partida de Primera División: *Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs. Robi & Jorge*.

El prodigio de Burbuja, vigente campeón de 2021, se estrena en Liga tras las vacaciones. Partida correspondiente a la jornada 3.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Hoy a las 17:00h*, partida de Primera División: *Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs. Robi & Jorge*.
> 
> El prodigio de Burbuja, vigente campeón de 2021, se estrena en Liga tras las vacaciones. Partida correspondiente a la jornada 3.



Esta el Madrid - Betis a esa hora,solicito un aplazamiento

ah no,que solo lo pueden solicitar los que juegan...


----------



## Tio_Serio (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (3 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Qué libros me podrías recomendar?



Tienes un privado


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


>



Gol de Vinicius


----------



## Cazarr (3 Sep 2022)

Victoria de Robi:









Classical Chess • Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs vyctoryoso


Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2254) plays vyctoryoso (2394) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Jean-de-la-Fontaine resigned after 67 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2022)

"Si ya tenéis huevos para salir, también los tenéis para trabajar. Y sino, no salgáis"

Los sueños de la vida se desvanecieron uno encima de otro. Quisiste ser astronauta, vaquero en el Oeste, espadachín, futbolista y mil cosas más. Aún desconocías que habías nacido en un país sin cohetes a propulsión y que del salvaje Oeste americano y la Francia del malvado Richelieu no quedaban más que representaciones encarnadas por actores. Y tú rezabas a Dios antes de dormirte para de mayor poder ir a la Luna, o matar a mil indios hasta encontrar a la chica que tenían secuestrada, o escupirle a la cara de ese infausto cardenal cuando, de rodillas, te pedía clemencia entre lágrimas. Tú eras el héroe victorioso. Pero Dios respondía a tus oraciones con otros sueños. Y así, de sueño en sueño, bajando de nivel al mismo tiempo que ibas haciéndote más grande, te diste cuenta de que Dios no te había elegido para nada de lo que tú habrías querido ser. Y entonces te cabreaste con Dios y dejaste de rezarle al comprobar que ya no era conseguir a la chica que te gustaba, no, sino que ni siquiera te ayudaba a aprobar los exámenes. Sólo quedaba dejar de estudiar o trabajar en algo. Y esto hiciste.

Un chico joven con un duro en el bolsillo se olvida pronto de Dios y de sus sueños. Sí, el trabajo era fastidioso, pero a cambio te daban tu dinero; el tuyo, el ganado por ti mismo.

El dinero era lo más parecido a lo que te enseñaron que era Dios. Comportándote más o menos bien habías visto con tus propios ojos como quienes lo hacían del todo mal conseguían las cosas que entonces codiciabas: las chicas que no te hacían ni caso se iban riendo con ellos. El indio se llevaba a la chica por su propia voluntad. ¿Qué cojones estaba pasando? ¿Donde estaba Dios? Pero con el dinero conseguías cosas; a más dinero, más cosas. Tampoco era tanto como para hacer todo lo que querías hacer, ni mucho menos, pero al menos ya era algo y, lo que es más, una respuesta clara a tus deseos, un premio a tu valor. Pidiéndole a Dios estaba claro que acabarías vistiendo santos y cantando gorigoris con las abuelas.

Fueron años buenos, años inolvidables, años llenos de risas y experiencias, de rabioso presente, de olvido del pasado y despreocupación por el futuro. La vida era bella, la vida era el sueño, la vida estaba feliz de tenerte dentro de ella.

Pero aquello acabó de la misma manera que había acabado Dios: poco a poco, sin darte cuenta, la vida estaba empezando a aburrirse de ti. Y mirando hacia los que venían detrás tuyo terminó por dejarte. La vida es una mujer.

Hay quienes regresan a Dios y hay quienes van hacia la nada. Y hay quien sigue vivo por una explicación.


- Hoy no vamos a ir a trabajar, papa -le dije por el teléfono a mi padre hace treintaitantos años. Mi hermano no se atrevía.
- Joder...
- Estamos malos...
- Me cago en la hostia...
- Perdón
- ...
- ¿Papa?
- Mira, os voy a decir una cosa...Si ya tenéis huevos para salir, también los tenéis para trabajar. Y sino, no salgáis- Y colgó el teléfono con fuerza sin esperar ninguna respuesta.


En esas ando, papa. Sabes que nunca más volvimos a fallarte. Sabes que nunca más he vuelto a fallar.


Después de todo tú fuiste el único buen Dios que hizo todo lo que pudo porque yo tuviera la oportunidad de cumplir mis sueños.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Victoria de Robi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



preferian jugar a puerta cerrada? son timidos?

le hubiera echado un vistazo pero no habia link crei que no estaban jugando...


----------



## el mensa (3 Sep 2022)

Venga, speed chess ahora repentinitis:








Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Darke


Hermes1277 (1750) plays Darke (1779) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





El Mensa vs. Speedy González, u otra vez el regordete de la espada vs. Tou Pai Pai


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Darke


Hermes1277 (1750) plays Darke (1779) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




el mensa (Hermes1277) vs. SpeedyGonzalez 0-1

Yo estuve peor en la apertura pero intuí una buena jugada Cd4 que resulto ser mi salvación porque provocaba cambios de piezas y yo iba retrasado en el desarrollo.
Luego el conforero me ayudo muchisimo con f3 que abría la diagonal y permitía varias trampas.
El remate fué sencillo pero era dificil preveerlo desde dxAc3 ya que ahí perdía material el blanco.
Una lástima que no saliera ninguna línea de libro con más lucha.


----------



## el mensa (3 Sep 2022)

La he cagado bastante, punto para Tou Pai Pai. 

Me veo en 3° a no ser que se me aparezca Paco y Manolo el del bombo juntos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (3 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> La he cagado bastante, punto para Tou Pai Pai.
> 
> Me veo en 3° a no ser que se me aparezca Paco y Manolo el del bombo juntos.



Madre mía paisano... Como estas siempre de golfería jeje. Al menos vivim be,almorseret,coca amb olí i vinet. Esta nit Damas a pelito.Y dema tambe.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Madre mía paisano... Como estas siempre de golfería jeje. Al menos vivim be,almorseret,coca amb olí i vinet. Esta nit Damas a pelito.Y dema tambe.







__





Traductor de Google


El servicio de Google, que se ofrece sin coste económico, traduce al instante palabras, frases y páginas web a más de 100 idiomas.




translate.google.es




Lo cual demuestra que el catalan no es un idioma.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre,el traductor de Google asume que el texto a traducir está en un solo idioma,si este es el español y le pides traducirlo también al español...escribas lo que escribas la traducción va a ser lo mismo...

Y yo soy mesetario.


----------



## Cazarr (3 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



És broma oi?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> És broma oi?



soy un petardo.


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Sep 2022)

¿Pero por qué cojones no estoy apuntado en el torneo?
Anda @Cazarr, haz el favor de hacerme un hueco en tercera, que parece que hay una plaza en el grupo B (donde solo hay 5) esperando mi llegada.


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, si es posible esperar, esta semana que entra me voy de viaje (después de mucho tiempo), tendría que ponerme al día para la próxima semana.

Y si por algún casual me veis conectado, ni caso, sería un vistazo rápido con el móvil mientras imparto justicia por algún lugar de Cataluña en nombre de VOX y de Calopez.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Sep 2022)

Hola Mensa, algunos confunden el catalán con el valenciano. Y es cosa nuestra alguna reflexión en voz alta. Que se entiende fácil. Y nosotros con la meseta nos llevamos bien. La verdad es que los catalanes no saben que hacer con nosotros.


----------



## el mensa (4 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El valenciano es un idioma muy versátil, puede ser culto, solemne o puede ser algo desenfadado como esto: 




Además nuestro acento no suena estilo "llevar una polla en la boca", como el catalán oriental. Pero claro, algunos peludos consideran que imitar a barceloninos y gerundenses mola porque suena muy diferente al castellano. 

Recuerdo con cariño un ex jefe, buen tipo de Barcelona, eso si, algo indepe. Le enviaba correos en un correcto valenciano pero lo más divergente con el catalán que permiten las normas, a veces tenía que pedirle ayuda a otro de Tarragona para entenderme  . Cuando venían a Valencia a ambos les torturaba con música bakalao, nada de tecno suave, chunda chunda de la ruta más dura. Entre eso y que nuestra corrupción es más grande y diferente, les decía: "Aquí nada del 3%, se arreglan más cosas de paella y esmorzaret que con asépticas mordidas institucionales". Troleos sanos.


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Sep 2022)

Lejos de ser fiel defensor del valenciano, pues lo sufrí en etapa escolar, es verdad que aquí se estudió "valenciano oriental" y "valenciano occidental" para distinguir catalán y valenciano, pues parecía que en el libro de texto la palabra "catalán" era tabú, cuando realmente ambos comparten autores que se lo atribuyen como propios.

Más gracioso era lo que ponía en el libro de texto de castellano, que al hablar de las lenguas y dialectos de España, definían al valenciano como dialecto del catalán....  pues en su día lo di por bueno porque así lo decía el libro, pero realmente es un disparate.

Pues Valencia era un reino, y Cataluña un condado si no me equivoco, entonces jamás el valenciano pudo derivar del catalán, porque eso es poco menos que decir que el castellano deriva del español latino, cosa que obviamente no es cierta por mucho que Sudamérica hablen su respectivo idioma.

En todo caso ambos son parte del mismo idioma, que por distancia geográfica tuvieron en cosas puntuales distinto desarrollo. Así lo veo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Lejos de ser fiel defensor del valenciano, pues lo sufrí en etapa escolar, es verdad que aquí se estudió "valenciano oriental" y "valenciano occidental" para distinguir catalán y valenciano, pues parecía que en el libro de texto la palabra "catalán" era tabú, cuando realmente ambos comparten autores que se lo atribuyen como propios.
> 
> Más gracioso era lo que ponía en el libro de texto de castellano, que al hablar de las lenguas y dialectos de España, definían al valenciano como dialecto del catalán....  pues en su día lo di por bueno porque así lo decía el libro, pero realmente es un disparate.
> 
> ...



Vayaquesi aunque nos apartemos del tema. El valenciano escrito es una falacia,una industria y un chiringuito más.Yo lo aprendí de palabra,no había escritos al igual que el mallorquín. Y yo jamas he seducido a una dama en Valenciano. El castellano es un idioma muy hermoso y el idioma de mi país. Y ojo que luego en esa industria del chiringuito valenciano se colocan de fanáticos los que no son oriundos como el Mensa o yo.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué cojones no estoy apuntado en el torneo?
> Anda @Cazarr, haz el favor de hacerme un hueco en tercera, que parece que hay una plaza en el grupo B (donde solo hay 5) esperando mi llegada.



Edito: confirmo que vas al B.



vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues Valencia era un reino, y Cataluña un condado si no me equivoco, entonces jamás el valenciano pudo derivar del catalán, porque eso es poco menos que decir que el castellano deriva del español latino, cosa que obviamente no es cierta por mucho que Sudamérica hablen su respectivo idioma.



Con todo mi cariño, querido vayaquesi, pero el reino de Valencia de Jaime NS es muy posterior al conglomerado de condados catalanes. El idioma es algo orgánico y natural, no se crea según la institución o autoridad del momento.

Tampoco el reino de Valencia -ni el de Aragón- regió sobre los condados, ni sus leyes estaban por encima por ser 'reales' y otras 'condales'. Únicamente el soberano estaba en la cúspide, no por ser rey, sino por ser rey en Aragón, rey en Valencia y conde en Barcelona. La Corona estaba por encima (y simbólicamente, porque aquí no hubo absolutismo), no el _reino de_.

Hay un debate muy polémico sobre el parentesco y origen de valenciano y catalán, por desgracia emponzoñada por la sucia política. Unos porque hieren la sensibilidad de una lengua tan brillante como el valenciano, y otros por el clásico desprecio hacia el catalán.

Leerse las crónicas de la época ayuda a entender la complejidad del escenario y por qué hay más similitudes del valenciano con el acento de Lleida que con el acento barcelonés.

Vixca lo Rei en Jacme,


----------



## Monica1988 (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Te hago hueco pero no sé en qué grupo ponerte, porque Taxi_Driver no parece estar.
> 
> Mira, si sale impar vas al grupo A; si sale par vas al B:
> 
> ...



Metelo en mi grupo solo jugué con uno


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Te hago hueco pero no sé en qué grupo ponerte, porque Taxi_Driver no parece estar.
> 
> Mira, si sale impar vas al grupo A; si sale par vas al B:
> 
> ...



Estaré pendiente del tema del torneo.



En cuanto al tema del Valenciano y Catalán, no lo quería decir que hay mucha implicación política, de donde acaba uno y empieza el otro, pero así es.

De la etapa escolar, los únicos que me acuerdo ahora (sobretodo porque a todos los críos nos mandaban hacer el mismo trabajo de Tirant lo Blanc, bastante extenso) Joanot Martorell con su obra Tirant lo Blanc y Ausiàs March eran de la zona de Valencia, sin embargo desde el punto de vista del catalán también se lo atribuyen como escritores propios, y que conste que me parece totalmente lícito.

Sí que es verdad que a día de hoy el Catalán está más implantado de Cataluña, o así lo percibo, lo comento como hecho objetivo, que ya sabemos que en este foro es un tema delicado.

De todas formas me ha parecido interesante todo lo que has comentado de los Condados Catalanes son antes que el Reino de Valencia, etcétera, pues que eso reconozco que estoy pez, y siempre es bueno aprender.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia
@Don Pelayo

Tenéis partidas pendientes, ¿seguís vivos? Hay rivales que esperan que les contestéis.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Estaré pendiente del tema del torneo.



Pasamos de líos, te he metido en el B y a rezar por que aparezca Taxi_Driver (¿dónde coño estará? Es raro).

Demos la bienvenida a *@vayaquesi* en el grupo B de Tercera División, que con su retorno evita romper su inalterada presencia desde 2018, ¡un aplauso por favor!:














@Monica1988
@Tales90
@knight
@Montaigne
@Charidemo

Tenéis rival nuevo.









VAYAQUESI (1457)


VAYAQUESI played 404 games since Feb 15, 2016. Current Classical rating: 1457.




lichess.org


----------



## knight (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pasamos de líos, te he metido en el B y a rezar por que aparezca Taxi_Driver (¿dónde coño estará? Es raro).
> 
> Demos la bienvenida a *@vayaquesi* en el grupo B de Tercera División, que con su retorno evita romper su inalterada presencia desde 2018, ¡un aplauso por favor!:
> 
> ...



Oído cocina, a ver si jugamos esta semana. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monica1988 (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @Carmen Martinez garcia
> @Don Pelayo
> 
> Tenéis partidas pendientes, ¿seguís vivos? Hay rivales que esperan que les contestéis.



@Don Pelayo esta deprimido por ser pobre y feo


----------



## javigz (4 Sep 2022)

Orospeda no ha comparecido en la partida fijada para las 6pm de hoy. Dado que ya pasaron 20 minutos, se me puede dar la partida por ganada?


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Orospeda no ha comparecido en la partida fijada para las 6pm de hoy. Dado que ya pasaron 20 minutos, se me puede dar la partida por ganada?



Si lo reclamas y siendo rigurosos sí, estás en tu derecho de reclamar el punto. Pero se suele esperar antes a ver qué explicación da el compañero.

En el caso de Orospeda además no tengo constancia de que haya fallado nunca antes, así que te animo a hablar con él para ver qué ha pasado y si podéis jugar mejor. Tú decides.


----------



## javigz (4 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que estoy poniendo todas juntas un mismo día porque estoy de mudanza y no tengo wifi en casa. La verdad es que me trastocaría bastante tener que estar programandola otra vez, pero esperaré a ver qué dice. 

A las 7:30 juego contra Gueldos. 

Estoy intentado coordinar para que mis partidas sean amistosas y no puntuadas de cara a Lichess, ya que no juego a este ritmo y paso de tener rating. Sin embargo, DjSoul, con quién intentaré jugar la próxima semana, cree que deberían ser puntuadas. Alguna sugerencia desde la organización?


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Sin embargo, DjSoul, con quién intentaré jugar la próxima semana, cree que deberían ser puntuadas. Alguna sugerencia desde la organización?



Pues hay un vacío legal con esto.




@Ignadaptado, ¿qué opinas?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pues hay un vacío legal con esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el que juegue con blancas que decida


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr no he recibido mensajes de nadie, a ver que me ponga


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el que juegue con blancas que decida



Pues sí, es una solución.

A Propileos le hablé de poner una norma para que los que jueguen con blancas estén obligados a contactar con sus rivales, para no tener que ir detrás de nadie. Veremos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pues hay un vacío legal con esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre las hemos hecho amistosas que recuerde, es algo que no tiene demasiada importancia la verdad, pero si se ponen farrucos con el tema, yo creo que debería prevalecer que sea amistosa, salvo que a los dos les parezca bien que sea puntuada, no vamos a cambiar ahora por un tío especialito. Vamos, es mi opinión.


----------



## javigz (4 Sep 2022)

Javier_FdezT 0 - 1 gueldos









Classical Chess • gueldos vs Javier_FdezT


gueldos (1796) plays Javier_FdezT (1500) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Javier_FdezT resigned after 54 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## knight (4 Sep 2022)

Charidemo 0 - Knight 1

Enlace:









Blitz Chess • Charidemo vs knightm


Charidemo (1375) plays knightm (1805) in a casual Blitz (5+0) game of chess. knightm won by checkmate after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monica1988 (4 Sep 2022)

@Charidemo ya que vi que sos tremendo paquete podemos jugar ahora


----------



## Tio_Serio (4 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @Don Pelayo esta deprimido por ser pobre y feo



Tienes don de gentes, se nota a la legua.



javigz dijo:


> Orospeda no ha comparecido en la partida fijada para las 6pm de hoy. Dado que ya pasaron 20 minutos, se me puede dar la partida por ganada?



Jajaja, es una trampa de matrix los puntos por incomparecencia no existen, ya verás que aparece un Deus ex Machina si hace falta.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

*Resultados. Jornadas 1-2-3 y 4-5-6:*










​*Clasificaciones actualizadas:*


----------



## Monica1988 (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Resultados. Jornadas 1-2-3 y 4-5-6:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tengo dos victorias no una, y una derrota con knight


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> tengo dos victorias no una, y una derrota con knight





Monica1988 dijo:


> @Charidemo ya que vi que sos tremendo paquete podemos jugar ahora



¿Entonces pasas de jugar?


----------



## Monica1988 (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Entonces pasas de jugar?



si me cita a un jugar y acordamos si pero debe ser en 24 horas, eso dura mi oferta, que mueva su seboso culo


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pasamos de líos, te he metido en el B y a rezar por que aparezca Taxi_Driver (¿dónde coño estará? Es raro).
> 
> Demos la bienvenida a *@vayaquesi* en el grupo B de Tercera División, que con su retorno evita romper su inalterada presencia desde 2018, ¡un aplauso por favor!:
> 
> ...



Gracias gracias.

Pensaba dedicarme al fútbol y al pádel, pero teniendo en cuenta que acabo con dolores después del fútbol, y en el pádel solo me dedico a hacer postureo, si tengo que ser derroido que sea sentado y con la bolsa de Doritos en mano, como debe ser.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> si me cita a un jugar y acordamos si pero debe ser en 24 horas, eso dura mi oferta, que mueva su seboso culo



@Charidemo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Darke vs Leonberbiz2


Darke (1779) plays Leonberbiz2 (1938) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Partida brutal que yo creia que sacaba mate y se escabulló hábilmente y no saqué nada de nada.
Gracias por la partida, he sudado no te creas, yo creo que ha habido momentos que tenía dos y tres cigarros encendidos simultáneamente de los nervios. Así da gusto perder. Pero suerte en las próximas, que quizá encuentres rivales más hábiles que yo con la técnica de ataque!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Sep 2022)

me ha pasado lo que al adversario de Aikido de Steven Seagal



Coopera copón....!!


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Sep 2022)

En cuanto al tema de Taxidriver, tal y como comenté, hasta dentro de una semana no podré jugar porque mañana por la mañana me voy de viaje, por si se quiere esperar un poco para asignarme grupo. Lo que veas.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2022)

Partida entre Gueldos y JaviGZ:









Classical Chess • gueldos vs Javier_FdezT


gueldos (1796) plays Javier_FdezT (1500) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Javier_FdezT resigned after 54 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org







Monica1988 dijo:


> si me cita a un jugar y acordamos si pero debe ser en 24 horas, eso dura mi oferta, que mueva su seboso culo



El punto es tuyo, me comunica.



vayaquesi dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de Taxidriver, tal y como comenté, hasta dentro de una semana no podré jugar porque mañana por la mañana me voy de viaje, por si se quiere esperar un poco para asignarme grupo. Lo que veas.



Ya estás en el B, no te preocupes. Puedes consultar tus partidas en la primera página.

El plazo de tiempo teórico es hasta el 18 de septiembre para jugar las 5 primeras jornadas, así que tienes tiempo. No te agobies.



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Classical Chess • Darke vs Leonberbiz2
> 
> 
> Darke (1779) plays Leonberbiz2 (1938) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Con su victoria Leonberbiz acaricia el ascenso directo a Primera División:







Si gana al rival que le queda (@el mensa) ascenderá matemáticamente a Primera y quedará campeón de grupo.

Si pinchara, @Clavisto o Hank serían los únicos que le podrían dar caza, pero necesitarían ganar todas sus partidas (Clavisto 4 y Hank 5), teniéndose que enfrentar todavía entre ellos.

*Leonberbiz CASI es de Primera...*


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Sep 2022)

Me quedan el ilustre Clavisto y Hank, con Hank estoy en comunicaciones para jugarla en cuanto se pueda pero @Clavisto aún no he podido contactarle.


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Sep 2022)

@Taxi_Driver manifiéstese

¿Será que lo tengo ignorado? xd


----------



## Cazarr (5 Sep 2022)

Salvo imprevisto, mañana *martes a las 18:00 h, Hiperión vs. Jean-de-la-Fontaine* (J6).

Edito: he _modernizado _las copichuelas, espero que os gusten:


----------



## Ignadaptado (5 Sep 2022)

Jueves a las 20:00, Robi-Ignadaptado.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Sep 2022)

Caballeros, voy a hacer una *modificación *que corrige una pequeña injusticia (mea culpa).

Actualmente, para obtener el título de _Campeón de Segunda División 2022_ sólo hay que acumular más puntos en Segunda División que cualquier otro jugador, durante toda la Liga. Esto castiga a los que suben a Primera, que paradójicamente serían los mejores de la categoría, ya que durante el parcial que estén en Primera no sumarían puntos en Segunda. Con lo cual sería como hacer una carrera y dar el premio al que acabe 6º.

Así pues, *a final de Liga se disputarán unas eliminatorias por el título de Segunda* en el que _los cuatro implicados_ jugarán entre *una o dos partidas más* entre sí: los tres campeones de Segunda (Verano, Otoño, Invierno) + el jugador de Segunda que —esta vez sí— tenga más puntos.

En caso de repetirse alguno de los cuatro el puesto repetido se sucede al siguiente, de acuerdo al sentido común.

Estos cuatro jugarán una eliminatoria a partida única y con emparejamientos por sorteo puro. El color lo determinará la puntuación en la primera ronda [si el Campeón de Verano obtuvo 6 puntos y se enfrenta al de Invierno que obtuvo 7, llevará blancas el de Invierno; en caso de empate llevará blancas aquel que haya jugado más partidas de Liga con negras; en última instancia por sorteo]; en la segunda ronda final se repetirá el criterio de puntuación parcial / más jornadas con Negras / aleatorio para sumar el factor blancas (in memoriam, @propileos).

Esquema paleolítico apto para pomperos:











Recalco: sólo conlleva jugar entre* una o dos partidas más *a los respectivos campeones, al finalizar la Liga (sin plazos). De cara al futuro se puede afinar más.

¿Alguien lo obsta?


----------



## Monica1988 (5 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Caballeros, voy a hacer una *modificación *que corrige una pequeña injusticia (mea culpa).
> 
> Actualmente, para obtener el título de _Campeón de Segunda División 2022_ sólo hay que acumular más puntos en Segunda División que cualquier otro jugador, durante toda la Liga. Esto castiga a los que suben a Primera, que paradójicamente serían los mejores de la categoría, ya que durante el parcial que estén en Primera no sumarían puntos en Segunda. Con lo cual sería como hacer una carrera y dar el premio al que acabe 6º.
> 
> ...



Y en tercera división que pasa?


----------



## Cazarr (5 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Y en tercera división que pasa?



Está en juego el Premio Ohenry.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Está en juego el Premio Ohenry.



Pero ese se concede al campeón de tercera o al último?


----------



## Cazarr (5 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero ese se concede al campeón de tercera o al último?



Al que menos puntos obtenga de toda la Liga, en honor a su homenajeado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (5 Sep 2022)

22.30 si el tiempo lo permite Taipanidas vs @Capitán Walker en la lucha por el descenso


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas vs capitán walker 0-1. Y con esta última derrota jugada a un nivel estimado de ELO -100, rubrico un lamentable descenso a la categoría de bronce en mi primera participación.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Taipánidas vs capitán walker 0-1. Y con esta última derrota jugada a un nivel estimado de ELO -100, rubrico un lamentable descenso a la categoría de bronce en mi primera participación.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181026



Miralo por el bright side of life al menos no te vas de vacío...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Miralo por el bright side of life al menos no te vas de vacío...



Debido a un blunder bastante improbable


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Sep 2022)

Mi conciencia después de la partida de ayer


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Debido a un blunder bastante improbable



Justo lei sobre eso ayer en el libro "las jugadas que importan" De rowson

Al parecer Carlsen tiene el don de crear esos errores en sus adversarios y aprovecharlos. Las derrotas de Anand algunas son inexplicables de otra forma


----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Sep 2022)

Hola, he jugado 4 partidas. Me faltan 3 partidas por jugar.


----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Sep 2022)

Mis dieses para Cazarr por el gran trabajo que está realizando. Ha conseguido hacer una liga Paco Pro.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Sep 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Hola, he jugado 4 partidas. Cuantas partidas quedan?



Aquí están todas (sin resultados):



Spoiler












Te falta jugar contra Hank (tú con negras), contra El Mensa (tú con negras) y contra Clavisto (tú con blancas). Jornadas 4, 5 y 6.

PD: procurad poner el enlace de la partida en el hilo, se agradece.









Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Taipanidas


Ricardinho1492 (1593) plays Taipanidas (1575) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Taipanidas resigned after 29 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Hiperión (6 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Hiperion3 (2304) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2259) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Jean-de-la-Fontaine forfeits by time after 40 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Gurney (6 Sep 2022)

Chavales, alguien sabe como poner un módulo de análisis sobre una partida en vivo en Lichess?



Spoiler



Es para hacerme el interesante con líneas muy locas y aplastar psicológicamente a Apolo


----------



## Clavisto (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (6 Sep 2022)

Entre voces y risas en el desierto bar, las dos mujeres se congratulaban de tomar las mismas medicinas ante la estúpida mirada del marido de la más joven. Los dos hijos de la pareja, niño y niña, miraban embobados horrorosas canciones en los teléfonos hasta que a la pequeña se le cayó el suyo al suelo. El padre la riñó, la chica se entristeció un tanto y la mayor de las mujeres, una gitana, la arengó para que arrancara a bailar la música que había estado viendo.

- ¡Baila, chiquilla! ¡Eso! ¡Alegría!

Alegría. Mi abuela también lo decía cuando ocurría algún leve contratiempo. 

"¡Alegría! -exclamaba- ¡No ha pasado nada! ¿Veis? ¡Ya está arreglao! ¡Alegría!"

La chica, contenta, bailaba empujada por la música del teléfono y los ánimos de la gitana. El chico, más pequeño, envidioso de la atención de su hermanita, dejó el móvil y tan torpemente como todos los chicos bailó como pudo junto a su graciosa hermana ante el jolgorio de los tres adultos. La madre, una mujerona rubia, muy blanca y de ojos claros salió a hablar por teléfono. El padre, un bruto inocentón, se acercó a la barra y pidió un chupito de ron miel, algo que no tengo, decidiéndose tras serias dudas por uno de crema de orujo. La gitana pidió una copa de lo mismo, todavía con la rubia fuera. Los chicos seguían bailando pero ya eran ellos quienes tenían que animar a los adultos para que los mirasen. 

Oí la llamada que recibió la gitana. Ella le decía que viniera para acá, para mi bar. "Oh, Dios..."

La rubia volvió a entrar sin dejar de llevar el teléfono pegado a la oreja, andando de acá para allá con mirada nerviosa en su rostro vulgar. Los chicos empezaban a jugar, gritar y corretear.

Un disminuido psíquico entró y enseguida supe que era quien había estado al otro lado del teléfono de la gitana. Tuve la sensación de conocerlo, aunque no lo miré mucho. La gitana, desde el ventanal, dijo que le pusiera un café con leche. Poco después la gitana pidió otra copa de crema de orujo. Apenas diez minutos más tarde todos se fueron. Eran las tres y media de la tarde. Una hora más y estaría fuera. En mi casa.


Abrí una botella de agua y me senté en la sombreada terraza. Todos los árboles de la mediana han perdido su verdor, incluso los protegidos del ocaso de sol por los edificios de enfrente, aunque estos todavía conservan algunas ramas con hojas verdes. 

Encendí un cigarrillo. Miré el teléfono. Oí el nuevo vídeo de uno que vive en su coche. Poco a poco, tan disperso como siempre, su habitual amargura fue transformándose en la carcajada que al final trae consigo la desesperación. Y reí con él, el teléfono pegado en mi oreja.


Llegué a casa y saludé a la gata, que maulló más de lo normal. Miré el comedero de su habitación y vi que estaba vacío. Me cambié de ropa y ya en el salón volví a comprobar que la persiana del ventanal no mejora tras un mes de reposo. Otra tarde en penumbra. Quizá un buen mago lo solucione un día de estos.


Ayer volví a leer a Huysmans, su "Allá abajo", terrible novela. Por primera vez en no sé cuantos años recé de rodillas mirando a poniente antes de irme a dormir, tal cual lo hacía cuando dejé de creer en Dios. Y al despertar tras un mal descanso volví a hincarme de rodillas, esta vez hacia Oriente, mientras con las manos juntas y la cabeza baja recitaba un Padrenuestro y un Avemaría en voz baja.


Tus milagros son lo de menos, no falta mucho para que puedan imitarlos...¿Pero sabes lo que más me sorprende de Ti, lo que siempre me ha maravillado...? Que pudieras aguantarlos; y no sólo eso, sino que los amaras a pesar de haberte tenido que vender por unos panes, unos peces y un poco de vino. Y con todo, los amabas. 


Peo fuera de Ti...fuera de Ti se va haciendo duro vivir.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (7 Sep 2022)

Mate in 5


----------



## javigz (7 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Tienes don de gentes, se nota a la legua.
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaja, es una trampa de matrix los puntos por incomparecencia no existen, ya verás que aparece un Deus ex Machina si hace falta.



Estamos a miércoles y aún no apareció. Yo esa jornada la doy por cubierta.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Sep 2022)

Partidas pendientes J1-4:

*Jornada 1*
@Robii & @jorge vs. Freddygtv
Hank vs. @Clavisto
@Monica1988 vs. @vayaquesi

*Jornada 2*
@Hiperión vs. @Robii & @jorge
Chemanuel vs. @Carmen Martinez garcia
@vayaquesi vs. @Tales90

*Jornada 3*
@Clavisto vs. @SpeedyGonzalez
DjSoul7 vs. @blubleo

*Jornada 4*
@Robii & @jorge vs. @Ignadaptado
@exterriga vs. @ApoloCreed
@Capitán Walker vs. Hank
Leonberbiz vs. @el mensa
@javigz vs. DjSoul7
@Triptolemo vs. Orospeda
@Montaigne vs. @Monica1988


(Sólo es un recordatorio; sé que algunos ya habéis contactado con el rival o avisasteis de vuestra ausencia. Los que no, por favor, intentad hacerlo.)​


----------



## Montaigne (8 Sep 2022)

Mi partida contra *Tales90*.








Classical Chess • Amjd2018 vs FarewellAtlantis


Amjd2018 (1775) plays FarewellAtlantis (1743) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. FarewellAtlantis forfeits by time after 32 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Claustrofobia en el ghetto.


----------



## propileos (8 Sep 2022)

@Triptolemo me toca mi proxima partida contigo, dime si te va bien el sabado a las 7 de la tarde. 
Aunque creo que tienes todavia pendiente tu partida con Orospeda. 
Bueno ya me diras si la jugamos el sabado o la dejamos para la semana que viene.


----------



## jorge (8 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 19:30h
@Robii vs @Ignadaptado


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Darke


Clavisto (1892) plays Darke (1779) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Clavisto resigned after 73 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (8 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Darke (0-1)


----------



## Ignadaptado (8 Sep 2022)

Contraprogramando a Clavisto:

1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0









Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Ignadaptado


vyctoryoso (2454) plays Ignadaptado (2086) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Parecía que la tenía más o menos igualada la mayor parte de la partida y ya el módulo dice que estaba como la mierda, si es que yo no sé jugar a esto, joder. Bueno, al menos ya ha pasado lo peor.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Darke


Clavisto (1892) plays Darke (1779) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Clavisto resigned after 73 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




La partida Clavisto no sé como interpretarla... yo creo que ambos íbamos víctimas del cansancio y salió una de las Variantes más sosas de la Escandinava o de cualquier otra apertura: La famosa *Variante Constreñida*.

Mis sensaciones al principio de la partida es que estaba mi mente fuera de la partida. Y luego fui metiéndome.

Cambios de piezas por ambos bandos, y posición aparentemente pacífica donde conseguí posiciones activas para el final: es decir, podía obligar en cierta manera sus movimientos.

(De finales de alfiles de distinto color ni pajolera), pero pude encontrar Rd3 que era muy buena.

Conste decir que Clavisto también lo vioclaro jugando Ag3 para defender el enroque de la que se avecinaba...
Db3 forzaba el cambio de Damas.
Y Te3 no creo que sea lo mejor porque debilita la cadena de peones "buena" del blanco y la inmovilidad del flanco de Dama persiste mientras mi alfil esté en su diagonal.

Quise montar una partida a tumba abierta y me salió conservativa al final.

No menos triste es que la Reina de Inglaterra a muerto mientras esta partida se disputaba.
Descanse en paz tremenda señora.
Ahora los demás acojonados por lo que se nos viene de NWO.
Cosas que pasan.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)

El modulo se dispara después de Rd3 eso es cierto pero las puntuaciones de antes no se a que se refieren.
Había un baile de piezas pero no diría que la ventaja era tan clara como piensa el modulo en la jugada previa a Rd3 (-5.5)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)

Habemus holandesa creo...








Classical Chess • hank100 vs Darke


hank100 (1784) plays Darke (1779) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 32 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (8 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No menos triste es que la Reina de Inglaterra a muerto mientras esta partida se disputaba.
> Descanse en paz tremenda señora.
> Ahora los demás acojonados por lo que se nos viene de NWO.
> Cosas que pasan.



No deja de ser curioso que se haya anunciado su muerte al mismo tiempo que jugaban nuestros dos veteranísimos en activo: @Clavisto e @Ignadaptado. Con 103+1 y 113+1 partidas jugadas, respectivamente.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)

No siempre se me aparece la virgen... 









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Darke


hank100 (1784) plays Darke (1779) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 32 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Sep 2022)

he terminado el ciclo de segunda...


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 Sep 2022)

La partida de la sexta jornada, JaviGZ vs. servidor, el sábado a las seis de la tarde.

Comenzamos sin demora, que he quedao a las ocho para.. jugar al ajedrez.

Por cierto comunico alegre a mis compañeros que ya tengo elo fide, incluso número identificativo por si aparezco muerto en una acequia.

El elo no lo digo porque está todavía por contrastar suficientemente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Contraprogramando a Clavisto:
> 
> 1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0
> 
> ...



es lo que llama la atencion,que no has cometido ningun error llamativo…hay lineas en las que sin saber muy bien como te ves cada vez mas y mas abajo,y no sabes bien que estas haciendo mal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Darke
> 
> 
> Clavisto (1892) plays Darke (1779) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Clavisto resigned after 73 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



no es por sembrar polemica ni nada…pero que menos que despues de jugar hacer como este buen hombre,es decir comentar un poco la partida y sensaciones,por dar un poco de vidilla al torneo mas que nada,lo que hacen muchos (la mayoria) da una sensacion de pasotismo y desinteres br0o0o0tal…


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Por cierto comunico alegre a mis compañeros que ya tengo elo fide, .



tendras ficha online o algo no? Por fin vamos a verte la cara,pega link a ver


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no es por sembrar polemica ni nada…pero que menos que despues de jugar hacer como este buen hombre,es decir comentar un poco la partida y sensaciones,por dar un poco de vidilla al torneo mas que nada,lo que hacen muchos (la mayoria) da una sensacion de pasotismo y desinteres br0o0o0tal…



Relaja. no todo el mundo tiene ni el tiempo ni la inspiración para escribir unas lineas. Yo procuro hacerlo por las razones que has mencionado pero no siempre acabas igual con las ganas de comentar más. Este asunto es a veces agotador. Lo cual no significa que tambien disfrutaría viendo partidas ajenas con comentarios. Se trata de darle vidilla y crear afición!


----------



## Gurney (9 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no es por sembrar polemica ni nada…pero que menos que despues de jugar hacer como este buen hombre,es decir comentar un poco la partida y sensaciones,por dar un poco de vidilla al torneo mas que nada,lo que hacen muchos (la mayoria) da una sensacion de pasotismo y desinteres br0o0o0tal…




Sí, hay que comentar lo propio, y también lo ajeno, y sobre todo trashtalkear, un gran arte que en España no se cultiva, a causa tanto de un exceso de sensibilidad hacia algo que no debería producirlo porque es un juego, como sobre todo por falta de creatividad y de ingenio poético

Voy por tanto a trashtalkear digo a comentar la partida de Clavisto contra Speedy:

*-Apertura:* 3.Cc3 contra la variante portuguesa de la Escandinava es una respuesta pasiva, sin empaque. Mucho mejor un d4 o un Ab5+









*-8...Rb8?:* Movimiento en contra del espíritu de la posición: ese enroque en largo tan característico de la Escandinava exige ataque inmediato en el centro con e5, especulando contra la dama y el rey que sigue en su casilla inicial
Y es un movimiento que se ha obviado más adelante, cuando también había ocasión para hacerlo










*3: 13...Ag7?: *Del mismo modo, en esos esquemas hay que atacar a muerte, y 13...h5 es jugada para hacerla al toque, hasta Apolo la vería 









*4: 18.Db3??* Es un error bestial, porque De4 es una jugada fácil, una amenaza doble de problema de 1700 de Lichess









*5: Este final son tablas, y de las de difíciles de perder*








Mal por parte de Clavisto el no haber entablado: el paseo con el rey era peligroso sin aportar ninguna ventaja


*6: 47.Af3?* es el error que trae ya la ruina definitiva

(El foro no me deja meter más de 5 imágenes)



Bien por Speedy por aceptar el regalo

Pero bastaba con cubrir las rutas del rey negro hasta el peón de b3, el verdadero obstáculo para conseguir alguna coronación, mientras que el peón de g2 no hacía falta para sostener



PS: Me he centrado en los errores, que es lo más instructivo, y que puede aprovechar al resto de compañeros

Sois buenos jugadores, aunque yo os gane con facilidad 


A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Relaja. no todo el mundo tiene ni el tiempo ni la inspiración para escribir unas lineas.



Cada uno que haga lo que quiera of course,pero no se trata de hacer ningun sesudo analisis…incluso simplemente decir lo mucho que te ha jodido perder (lo que suelo hacer yo) o ganar ya anima el cotarro un poco…o que en la jugada tal pensabas hacer asi o asao,y no lo hiciste o si lo hiciste por que tuviste la alucinacion tal…

mas tiempo les llevara a los organizadores que funcione esto medio bien esto y lo hacen…


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Sí, hay que comentar lo propio, y también lo ajeno, y sobre todo trashtalkear, un gran arte que en España no se cultiva, a causa tanto de un exceso de sensibilidad hacia algo que no debería producirlo porque es un juego, como sobre todo por falta de creatividad y de ingenio poético
> 
> Voy por tanto a trashtalkear digo a comentar la partida de Clavisto contra Speedy:
> 
> ...



hace poco te gane un par de blitzes si no recuerdo mal…o a alguien con un nick muy muy parecido al tuyo  

pero bueno si,tu has captado bien lo que queria transmitir,incluso mas…


----------



## Gurney (9 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hace poco te gane un par de blitzes si no recuerdo mal…o a alguien con un nick muy muy parecido al tuyo
> 
> pero bueno si,tu has captado bien lo que queria transmitir,incluso mas…





No lo recuerdo...., a los grandes jugadores sólo nos importa la victoria


----------



## Gurney (9 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, chavales, para mi trolleada he buscado en Google "best chess database" y me he encontrado con esto, que me parece la hostia:






__





YottaBase - La mayor base de datos del mundo


YottaChess contiene la mayor base de datos de ajedrez el mundo llamada YottaBase con más de 11 millones de diferentes partidas de jugadores en torneos oficiales. Además tiene listados de torneos futuros, notiicas, rankings, calculadora de ELO, etc.




www.yottachess.com







PS: Ahora es cuando me decís que todos ya la conocíais...

PPS: Lo cual significaría que soy aún mejor porque yo no la he utilizado hasta ahora...jajaja

PPPS: Esto también he visto por ahí, el Magnusete utilizando la variante Portuguesa en una rápida y reventando a uno que pasaba por allí:






Suri Vaibhav vs Magnus Carlsen (2018) I Got You Vaib


Viewable chess game Suri Vaibhav vs Magnus Carlsen, 2018, with discussion forum and chess analysis features.



www.chessgames.com


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

Cuales son las dos torres americanas?


----------



## Cazarr (9 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1184910



Me ha costado pillar lo de USA


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuales son las dos torres americanas?



Pues cuáles van a ser:


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Pues cuáles van a ser:



perdon por el retraso


----------



## nomwong (9 Sep 2022)

Amics, os traigo esto de parte de Tom Saybrook, especialmente para @Clavisto que le gustará:









LIFE Bobby Fischer


Folder



1drv.ms





El link caducará en 2 semanas.


----------



## propileos (9 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuales son las dos torres americanas?



Dos torres pequeñas en Nueva York, casi no salio en la tele.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Sep 2022)

nomwong dijo:


> Amics, os traigo esto de parte de Tom Saybrook, especialmente para @Clavisto que le gustará:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy borrACHO. No puedo leer nada.

Gracias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Dos torres pequeñas en Nueva York, casi no salio en la tele.



man,eso fue hace mas de 20 años,no es algo que uno lleve en la cabeza para asociarlo inmediatamente…

de hecho con lo de las dos torres lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza era el señor de los anillos  (claro,no veia la relacion con eeuu ahi…)


----------



## Monica1988 (9 Sep 2022)

@Montaigne si puedes ahora, quedamos en 8 de la tarde pero no se confirmo


----------



## Tio_Serio (10 Sep 2022)

Comenzamos partida correspondiente a la sexta jornada:









Classical Chess • Javier_FdezT vs T_S


Javier_FdezT (1500) plays T_S (1653) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Y llegamos a unas razonables tablas, con algo de suerte para mí ya que la iniciativa ha sido en casi todo momento de mi adversario, yo he tenido una apertura rara que he intentado solucionar, pero sólo he logrado un medio juego más raro aún, sin enroque y con una torre bloqueada, en fin que el mordaz apolo se apiade de mí.

Edito por segunda vez, sólo para añadir una nota informativa, y es que observo que los takebacks no quedan registrados en la partida.
En este caso le he dado dos a mi oponente por missclicks, que no es problema, peeero lo dejo dicho por si algún día le toca devolver el favor, que se acuerde de esta pequeña deuda.


----------



## propileos (10 Sep 2022)

Yo que juego muchas partidas con el movil los take backs no me entero, el año pasado me pidio uno Apolo en el blitz y no me enteraba, como pasaba un tiempo sin que moviera y se me hizo raro se me ocurrio darle a la pantalla para arriba con el dedo y por eso lo vi, pero si no hago eso se acaba la partida y ni me entero, y ahora Apolo no me hablaria. 
Puede dar lugar a malos rollos eso del take back, yo directamente los quitaria, creo que es un fallo de lichess. 
Estoy tratando de contactar con @Triptolemo para nuestra partida. 
A ver si se manifiesta por alguna parte.


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo que juego muchas partidas con el movil los take backs no me entero, el año pasado me pidio uno Apolo en el blitz y no me enteraba, como pasaba un tiempo sin que moviera y se me hizo raro se me ocurrio darle a la pantalla para arriba con el dedo y por eso lo vi, pero si no hago eso se acaba la partida y ni me entero, y ahora Apolo no me hablaria.
> Puede dar lugar a malos rollos eso del take back, yo directamente los quitaria, creo que es un fallo de lichess.
> Estoy tratando de contactar con @Triptolemo para nuestra partida.
> A ver si se manifiesta por alguna parte.



Yo siempre concedo estas cosas, mientras el rival no abuse. Además, a mí a veces se me ha ido el dedo y he puesto una pieza en la casilla que no era. En ese caso lo pido sin problemas, porque es absurdo perder una partida por algo tan absurdo. En las cunetas de La Sagra hay enterrados cadáveres de gente que me negó la posibilidad de corregir los missclicks.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo que juego muchas partidas con el movil los take backs no me entero, el año pasado me pidio uno Apolo en el blitz y no me enteraba, como pasaba un tiempo sin que moviera y se me hizo raro se me ocurrio darle a la pantalla para arriba con el dedo y por eso lo vi, pero si no hago eso se acaba la partida y ni me entero, y ahora Apolo no me hablaria.



puf,estarias en el cuaderno de muerte apuntado pero con letras bien gordas…venganza a cobrar en esta vida o en la proxima (Maximo Decimo Meridio style)

pocas bromas con eso


----------



## javigz (10 Sep 2022)

Agradezco a T_s que aceptase los takeback. Yo en general los acepto si veo que son misclicks, como por ejemplo al intentar enrocar y terminar moviendo el rey solo una casilla. Es decir, si son claros. Evidentemente, si es para corregir una mala decisión, creo que no se debe aceptar. 
En esta partida fueron dos fallos en los que muevo sin querer una pieza a un lugar, cuando realmente quería seleccionar a la que tenía al lado para moverla a esa casilla de destino. Son misclicks, pero si T_s no quisiese aceptarlos, me los tendría que tragar. Así que se lo agradezco.


----------



## propileos (10 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Yo siempre concedo estas cosas, mientras el rival no abuse. Además, a mí a veces se me ha ido el dedo y he puesto una pieza en la casilla que no era. En ese caso lo pido sin problemas, porque es absurdo perder una partida por algo tan absurdo. En las cunetas de La Sagra hay enterrados cadáveres de gente que me negó la posibilidad de corregir los missclicks.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo, en los torneos de lichess no existe esa posibilidad y no pasa nada. 
Como tu mismo dices lo del take back sirve solo para generar malos rollos y deseos de matar. 
No tenia que existir esa posibilidad. 
Ademas el componente de descentre donde lo metes, si a mi me pides un take back me descentras, ¿como me compensas eso?.
Me ha pasado en partidas random de un tio que me ha pedido 4 o 5 take backs y se los doy, luego me va a ganar por tiempo le pido tablas (para ver que hace) y no me las da. 
Una persona que nunca pide take backs porque tiene que concederlos, no tiene logica tampoco. 
Es un tema que se tenia que liquidar ya de una.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Sep 2022)

A mí me da vergüenza pedir retroceder, salvo que sea un fallo clamoroso como el de querer enrocar y dejar al rey a medio camino, o pasarte de casilla.

Si el rival los comete de este tipo los concedo. Pero en caso de movimientos malos por escotomazo normalmente espero un poco antes de mover, para ver si el rival me pide el takeback. Me pasó con Makwa, de hecho. Que movió pieza, yo vi que su movimiento era malo y esperé cerca de un minuto a ver si me decía que se había confundido o algo (no lo hizo, así que seguimos jugando).

En Lichess podrían mejorarlo un poco. Por ejemplo, que luego estés obligado a mover la pieza que has tocado. Porque lo _descaballeroso_ es que te pidan retroceder para mover otra pieza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Sep 2022)

Yo si el takeback es por un movimiento manifiestamente involuntario practicamente siempre lo doy,y si lo pido yo y me lo dan (casi nunca lo dan,hay mucho subnormal) normalmente ofrezco tablas al final si voy a ganar…yo es que soy un gentleman de esos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> En Lichess podrían mejorarlo un poco. Por ejemplo, que luego estés obligado a mover la pieza que has tocado. Porque lo _descaballeroso_ es que te pidan retroceder para mover otra pieza.



esto es extremadamente rastrero,casi para tirar del block de cabeza…


----------



## propileos (10 Sep 2022)

En la partida de Rober y Gueldos del año pasado le paso a Gueldos el tipico fallo del enroque y el hombre no pidio nada, siguio jugando, palmo, y no le dijo nada a nadie. 
Si eso paso en esa partida y en otras se acepta el missclick se esta alterando el torneo, eso es asi.
Vale que exista esa opcion y se utilice pero no deja de ser una aberracion.


----------



## vayaquesi (10 Sep 2022)

Bueno, ya estoy de vuelta. Le he mandado un mensaje a Mónica para jugar a partir del jueves incluido.
Si tengo alguna partida más pendiente (cuando pueda miraré con detenimiento cómo va el tema del calendario), lo mismo, a partir del jueves puedo jugar, eso sí, que las partidas sean en días distintos para que no se me haga pesado.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, ya estoy de vuelta. Le he mandado un mensaje a Mónica para jugar a partir del jueves incluido.
> Si tengo alguna partida más pendiente *(cuando pueda miraré con detenimiento cómo va el tema del calendario)*, lo mismo, a partir del jueves puedo jugar, eso sí, que las partidas sean en días distintos para que no se me haga pesado.



Te lo intento resumir: hay siete jornadas; las seis primeras tienen de plazo hasta el día 18; la séptima ha de jugarse entre el 17 y el 25. En tu caso se es flexible.

Tus partidas:
J1: negras contra @Monica1988​J2: blancas contra @Tales90​J3: (descansas)​J4: (descansas)​J5: negras contra @knight​J6: negras contra @Montaigne​+​J7: blancas contra @Charidemo​
Es decir, tienes cinco partidas. El tiempo estándar de partida es de 20+10, pero si ambos rivales estáis de acuerdo podéis jugar con el tiempo que queráis.

Tras estas siete primeras jornadas (que forman el _parcial de Verano_), se producen los ascensos y descensos y se descansa una semana (a excepción de los que promocionen). Luego, con las categorías actualizadas, entre el 3 de octubre y el 6 de noviembre habrá que jugar de la 8ª jornada a la 13ª (_parcial de Otoño_), que se publicarán en su momento.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr voy a jugar con @propileos adelantando la partida contra orospeda el cual aún no me ha respondido a la batalla...
Propi ya sabes que tengo disponibilidad de tiempo, lo dejó a tus obligaciones y descansos...
Taluec...

Orospeda cual es su nick de burbuja???


----------



## propileos (11 Sep 2022)

Los que tengais que jugar con Orospeda contactar con el por lichess, su nick de lichess es 









Orospeda (1774)


Orospeda played 13691 games since Mar 26, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1774.




lichess.org





El hombre esta haciendo unos trabajos fuera de su pueblo y no tiene mucho tiempo pero atendera sus partidas de la LIGA en cuanto le sea posible. 
Pongo la cara por Orospeda si hace falta que es una persona seria, feligres temeroso de Dios, hombre de bien y buen vecino. 
Espero que lo tenga en cuenta la organizacion para su descargo.


----------



## Montaigne (11 Sep 2022)

Partida Monica1988 vs. Montaigne:








Classical Chess • monica8900 vs FarewellAtlantis


monica8900 (1412) plays FarewellAtlantis (1561) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. FarewellAtlantis won by checkmate after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Montaigne (11 Sep 2022)

Analizándola _a posteriori, _podemos observar cómo Rei sacó la Unidad EVA 00 precipitadamente, con la clara intención de agraviar e intimidar a la casa Montaigne, y quebrantar su plácida ataraxia, respondiendo ésta última con una mudanza provisional al Palacio de Invierno d7, de donde ya no se moverá más el más clásico de los modernos y el más moderno de los clásicos (con permiso de Boecio). Después de degustar la carnaza renacentista, 00 regresa a la base, asustada por la perspectiva de la servidumbre voluntaria, e insta al Comandante Ikari a refugiarse en las profundidades. Grave error. La casa Montaigne, amparada en la neblina provocada por las metálicas y pesadas piernas de la máquina antropomorfa controlada por una frágil y adicta a fármacos niña de pelo plateado, había movilizado a sus perspicuos secuaces, quienes, pluma en mano, terminan por horadar el camino hasta la base de Kyoto, obligando al Comandante Ikari a emprender la huida en ascensor. Pero entonces, desde blancas columnas dóricas imaginarias, antaño policromadas, salta Étienne de La Boétie, y va a caer justo en el ascensor del Comandante, clavándole una pluma de oro en el corazón, mientras susurra en su tecnocrática oreja: 
Decidid dejar de servir, y seréis libres.


----------



## Monica1988 (11 Sep 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Analizándola _a posteriori, _podemos observar cómo Rei sacó la Unidad EVA 00 precipitadamente, con la clara intención de agraviar e intimidar a la casa Montaigne, y quebrantar su plácida ataraxia, respondiendo ésta última con una mudanza provisional al Palacio de Invierno d7, de donde ya no se moverá más el más clásico de los modernos y el más moderno de los clásicos (con permiso de Boecio). Después de degustar la carnaza renacentista, 00 regresa a la base, asustada por la perspectiva de la servidumbre voluntaria, e insta al Comandante Ikari a refugiarse en las profundidades. Grave error. La casa Montaigne, amparada en la neblina provocada por las metálicas y pesadas piernas de la máquina antropomorfa controlada por una frágil y adicta a fármacos niña de pelo plateado, había movilizado a sus perspicuos secuaces, quienes, pluma en mano, terminan por horadar el camino hasta la base de Kyoto, obligando al Comandante Ikari a emprender la huida en ascensor. Pero entonces, desde blancas columnas dóricas imaginarias, antaño policromadas, salta Étienne de La Boétie, y va a caer justo en el ascensor del Comandante, clavándole una pluma de oro en el corazón, mientras susurra en su tecnocrática oreja:
> Decidid dejar de servir, y seréis libres.



he perdido por un enroque absurdo, ese es el resumen, tenia un +6,1 antes de esa jugada


----------



## propileos (12 Sep 2022)

Orospeda 0 - Gueldos 1









Classical Chess • Orospeda vs gueldos


Orospeda (1389) plays gueldos (1796) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Orospeda resigned after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (12 Sep 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Partida Monica1988 vs. Montaigne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una partida muy buena por parte de los 2 con sacrificios de calidad. 
Me ha sorprendido el nivel, podia ser perfectamente una partida de segunda. 
El peon de f7 de las negras es mejor no tocarlo Montaigne, porque abres la diagonal que va del Rey a h5 y te van a entrar por ahi todos los demonios. 
Hay defensas que si que lo mueves pero es para gente que ya tiene estudiado el tema con sus variantes. 
No recuerdo que defensa es que las negras mueven el peon de f7, alguien que me lo diga.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Sep 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Analizándola _a posteriori, _podemos observar cómo Rei sacó la Unidad EVA 00 precipitadamente, con la clara intención de agraviar e intimidar a la casa Montaigne, y quebrantar su plácida ataraxia, respondiendo ésta última con una mudanza provisional al Palacio de Invierno d7, de donde ya no se moverá más el más clásico de los modernos y el más moderno de los clásicos (con permiso de Boecio). Después de degustar la carnaza renacentista, 00 regresa a la base, asustada por la perspectiva de la servidumbre voluntaria, e insta al Comandante Ikari a refugiarse en las profundidades. Grave error. La casa Montaigne, amparada en la neblina provocada por las metálicas y pesadas piernas de la máquina antropomorfa controlada por una frágil y adicta a fármacos niña de pelo plateado, había movilizado a sus perspicuos secuaces, quienes, pluma en mano, terminan por horadar el camino hasta la base de Kyoto, obligando al Comandante Ikari a emprender la huida en ascensor. Pero entonces, desde blancas columnas dóricas imaginarias, antaño policromadas, salta Étienne de La Boétie, y va a caer justo en el ascensor del Comandante, clavándole una pluma de oro en el corazón, mientras susurra en su tecnocrática oreja:
> Decidid dejar de servir, y seréis libres.



Esta versión de Evangelion tiene que ser el montaje del director. 
Claro que yo tenía entendido que Rei era una niñita algo autista sin más, no una mujer con pene, quizá sea la nueva reconversión de la historia.


----------



## el mensa (12 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Una partida muy buena por parte de los 2 con sacrificios de calidad.
> Me ha sorprendido el nivel, podia ser perfectamente una partida de segunda.
> El peon de f7 de las negras es mejor no tocarlo Montaigne, porque abres la diagonal que va del Rey a h5 y te van a entrar por ahi todos los demonios.
> Hay defensas que si que lo mueves pero es para gente que ya tiene estudiado el tema con sus variantes.
> No recuerdo que defensa es que las negras mueven el peon de f7, alguien que me lo diga.



No se, estos que retransmiten las partidas como si fueran encuentros de fútbol al peón ese le llaman "el Facun" y según ellos es el que lo resuelve todo, al menos de forma momentánea, porque en mis partidas cuando lo muevo la cosa termina en jaque mate artístico a mi desdichado monarca. No me importa que me cuelen esos mates, así hago feliz a la gente.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 18:00, Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Una partida muy buena por parte de los 2 con sacrificios de calidad.
> Me ha sorprendido el nivel, podia ser perfectamente una partida de segunda.



Oye tú, me has hecho reír, estás hecho todo un troll. 
Sobretodo lo de los "sacrificios de calidad"! 
O no sé, igual soy yo el que no me he percatado de algo.... 

Será mejor que no me ría mucho, que dentro de poco me toca a mí, siendo ambos rivales directos, los cuales estoy convencido que no me lo podrán fácil, pues no estoy como para echar cohetes. 

Mónica tenía la partida medio ganada, pues Mintaigne salió desastrosamente mal, sin embargo el error de Mónica fue no resguardar al rey una vez capturado el alfil después del enroque, cosa que aprovechó su rival, reorganizándose bien en mitad de la partida.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

*Atención*, entramos en la recta final del parcial de Verano y hay muchas partidas pendientes en punto muerto.

Por favor, última llamada: contactad a vuestros rivales por aquí o por Lichess y concretad hora y fecha de vuestro encuentro. Avisaré también por privado a los que sólo están en Lichess.

JORNADA 1
@Robii & @jorge vs. Freddygtv (Lichess)
Hank (Lichess) vs. @Clavisto

JORNADA 2
@Hiperión vs. @Robii & @jorge
Chemanuel (Lichess) vs. @Carmen Martinez garcia

JORNADA 3
DjSoul7 (Lichess) vs. @blubleo

JORNADA 4
@exterriga vs. @ApoloCreed
@Capitán Walker vs. Hank (Lichess)
Leonberbiz (Lichess) vs. @el mensa
@javigz vs. DjSoul7 (Lichess)

JORNADA 5
@exterriga vs. @Hiperión
@ApoloCreed vs. Freddygtv (Lichess)
@el mensa vs. @Capitán Walker
Hank (Lichess) vs. @calopez narcotraficante
@propileos vs. @Triptolemo
@Tio_Serio vs. @blubleo
@Don Pelayo vs. Chemanuel (Lichess)​Estoy a la espera de que Orospeda (2ª Div. "B") me responda, pero creo que se va a retirar por falta de tiempo.

No he incluido arriba las partidas pendientes de @vayaquesi, que por ser el último en llegar seremos un poco más flexibles con sus plazos.

Taxi_Driver (3ª Div. "A") queda oficialmente fuera de la Liga.

De cara al parcial de Otoño muy probablemente se unan los grupos de Tercera en un único grupo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Sep 2022)

1 Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine 0









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Ignadaptado (2095) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2268) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Jean-de-la-Fontaine forfeits by time after 30 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Partida completamente decimonónica (nos han salido patillazas mientras estábamos jugando), con un gambito de rey, de ésas en las que da igual que el módulo te diga que estás perdidísimo porque lo importante es atacar al rey contrario con furia de cerdo sin importar el material. ( @ApoloCreed dejando caer el hilo con la cara morada de rabia: "Pues el módulo dice ñiñiñi...")


----------



## propileos (12 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Oye tú, me has hecho reír, estás hecho todo un troll.
> Sobretodo lo de los "sacrificios de calidad"!
> O no sé, igual soy yo el que no me he percatado de algo....
> 
> ...



No estoy troleando, los ataques a los enroques de ambos fueron con sacrificios de calidad. 
He jugado contra +1800 que eso no lo ven. 
Yo creo que son jugadores con madera, les falta un poco de teoria quiza. 
Para eso estoy trabajando en los TUTORIALES PACO, lo que pasa que los tengo un poco descuidados.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

@Don Pelayo te envié MP para ver cuándo podemos jugar nuestra partida.

*A los que estáis (estamos) en Tercera División:
Si el día 18 no se han jugado las partidas de la 1ª a la 5ª se darán automáticamente por perdidas en caso de no haber dado señales de vida.*
(A excepción de Vayaquesi, que es recién llegado.)

En Tercera jugamos muchas menos partidas que en las otras categorías, por lo que deberíamos haber tenido tiempo suficiente.

*Se abre el plazo también para la 7ª jornada. Ya podéis jugarla, si queréis.*


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

@Clavisto me dice Hank que te ha escrito tres veces, pero que no le has respondido.

@el mensa me dice Hank que hablasteis para jugar el domingo pasado.

Dice que os ha escrito de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @Clavisto me dice Hank que te ha escrito tres veces, pero que no le has respondido.
> 
> @el mensa me dice Hank que hablasteis para jugar el domingo pasado.
> 
> Dice que os ha escrito de nuevo a todos.



Me escribió una vez hará dos semanas, le respondí y no he vuelto a saber nada de él


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me escribió una vez hará dos semanas, le respondí y no he vuelto a saber nada de él



Tomo nota.

Dice que te ha escrito ahora.

A ver si vais a tener algún problema con los mensajes... a mí me ha pasado con dos jugadores, que no leían mis mensajes.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Tomo nota.
> 
> Dice que te ha escrito ahora.
> 
> A ver si vais a tener algún problema con los mensajes... a mí me ha pasado con dos jugadores, que no leían mis mensajes.



No sale ningún mensaje. Dile que si quiere jugar ahora.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> No sale ningún mensaje. Dile que si quiere jugar ahora.



Sí, dice que sí.

Te ha enviado el desafío.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, dice que sí.
> 
> Te ha enviado el desafío.



Pues ni lo veo yo ni él acepta mi desafío. Estamos buenos.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • hank100 vs Clavisto (0´5-0´5)


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

*Hank vs. Clavisto*, en vivo y en directo:









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Clavisto


hank100 (1827) plays Clavisto (1892) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 2 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No estoy troleando, los ataques a los enroques de ambos fueron con sacrificios de calidad.
> He jugado contra +1800 que eso no lo ven.
> Yo creo que son jugadores con madera, les falta un poco de teoria quiza.
> Para eso estoy trabajando en los TUTORIALES PACO, lo que pasa que los tengo un poco descuidados.



Pues si tú lo dices, te tomaré la palabra, que tampoco quiero ir de sobrado, ni mucho menos. Además estas cosas es cuestión de abrir la boca y quedar retratado en la partida de turno.


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Sep 2022)

Este jueves, 20:00, partida con Mónica; y el viernes, 17:00, con Tales.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habeis jugado un gambito de rey...pero la variante secundaria paco de mierda.Lo suyo es capturar el peón y a partir de ahí ya puede haber unas complicaciones tácticas de la hostia,muchas para un cerebro standard.Lo que ha hecho de la fuente con Ac5 y e6 lo hace quien busca seguridad porque no está acostumbrado a jugar eso y no quiere cagarla,pero le da una posición acomodada a las blancas y es algo meh...

Otro rival que se te suicida,yo veo tu hipotética permanencia manchada,si desciendo ya encendere el ventilador de esparcir mierda


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Habeis jugado un gambito de rey...pero la variante secundaria paco de mierda.Lo suyo es capturar el peón y a partir de ahí ya puede haber unas complicaciones tácticas de la hostia,muchas para un cerebro standard.Lo que ha hecho de la fuente con Ac5 y e6 lo hace quien busca seguridad porque no está acostumbrado a jugar eso y no quiere cagarla,pero le da una posición acomodada a las blancas y es algo meh...
> 
> Otro rival que se te suicida,yo veo tu hipotética permanencia manchada,si desciendo ya encendere el ventilador de esparcir mierda



Apolo en directo en ruenda de prensa:


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Apolo en directo en ruenda de prensa:



Reconozco que me ha hecho gracia 

Si,si,así con el mismo rictus de asco,algo parecido...


----------



## propileos (13 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues si tú lo dices, te tomaré la palabra, que tampoco quiero ir de sobrado, ni mucho menos. Además estas cosas es cuestión de abrir la boca y quedar retratado en la partida de turno.



Ya te he viciado la partida del jueves, iras a mover una pieza y veras posibles sacrificios de Monica por todas partes.


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ya te he viciado la partida del jueves, iras a mover una pieza y veras posibles sacrificios de Monica por todas partes.



Jajajaj, bueno, a ver qué tal.

De chaval, en alguna partida en el colegio, medio patio dando por culo y no pasaba nada. Si eso una bolsa de patatas preparada, música del YouTube, y al ataque, y a tomar por culo la estrategia y la pizarra, como debe ser. 

Cambiando un poco de tema, he visto que en el formato del torneo pone que hay liga de verano, otoño e invierno.

Lo que empezó siendo un torneo de cuatro partidas paco de mierda, al final vamos a tener un calendario más apretado que los jugadores que juegan champions y mundial. 

Entonces el año que viene se seguirá el mismo formato? Lo de los ascensos y descensos se aplica solo esta temporada? Un jugador puede subir, bajar y subir de categoría en una misma temporada? O se juega con los mismos en las distintas estaciones?


----------



## propileos (13 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Jajajaj, bueno, a ver qué tal.
> 
> De chaval, en alguna partida en el colegio, medio patio dando por culo y no pasaba nada. Si eso una bolsa de patatas preparada, música del YouTube, y al ataque, y a tomar por culo la estrategia y la pizarra, como debe ser.
> 
> ...



Eso nos lo ira diciendo Cazarr que tendriamos que pagarle un sueldo al hombre. 
Yo lo que haria divisiones puras, sin subgrupos ni promociones, primera, segunda, tercera y cuarta o las que procedan segun los participantes y los 3 primeros y 3 ultimos de cada grupo que suban y bajen.
Si hay 9 por grupo habria emocion hasta el final porque solo permanecerian 3 por division, hasta la ultima jornada no estaria nada claro.
Y todas las partidas con el mismo tiempo de 20+10, que le da mas empaque al torneo.
El premio igual, el jamon, eso no lo cambiaria.


----------



## Hiperión (13 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 19h, Hiperión - Robi.


----------



## propileos (13 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr actualiza las clasificaciones para ir preparando los biscottos


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Cambiando un poco de tema, he visto que en el formato del torneo pone que hay liga de verano, otoño e invierno.
> 
> Lo que empezó siendo un torneo de cuatro partidas paco de mierda, al final vamos a tener un calendario más apretado que los jugadores que juegan champions y mundial.
> 
> Entonces el año que viene se seguirá el mismo formato? Lo de los ascensos y descensos se aplica solo esta temporada? Un jugador puede subir, bajar y subir de categoría en una misma temporada? O se juega con los mismos en las distintas estaciones?



_



Entonces el año que viene se seguirá el mismo formato?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_No lo sé, depende de si este sistema gusta o no. El año que viene Dios dirá. Yo sondeé casi uno por uno este verano explicando la propuesta y a la mayoría le pareció bien, unos pocos estuvieron en desacuerdo y otros pocos se abstuvieron.

Cambiaría algún detalle, por ejemplo hacer las partidas semanales (7-10 días) como siempre, pero personalmente me gusta que haya ascenso-descenso-promoción y al menos dos categorías, porque si no —creo yo— el único aliciente es quedar 1º-4º y la mayoría sabemos que no vamos a conseguirlo. Pero si se propone y se decide otra cosa bienvenido sea.

_



Lo de los ascensos y descensos se aplica solo esta temporada?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_En el caso de que se repitiera un formato igual o similar se tendrían en cuenta los ascensos y descensos a final de Liga.

_



Un jugador puede subir, bajar y subir de categoría en una misma temporada? O se juega con los mismos en las distintas estaciones?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Se puede ascender/descender de división varias veces en la misma temporada. Asimismo a la hora de reelaborar los grupos entre parcial y parcial la mayoría se hace por sorteo, así que muchos variarán para no jugar siempre contra los mismos (excepto en Primera que sólo cambian los que asciendan/desciendan).

La "liga de verano" no es una liga en sí, sino una parte de la Liga: *parcial de Verano + parcial de Otoño + parcial de Invierno = Liga 2022*

El que ahora acabe 1º en Primera no es el campeón de Liga, sino campeón de Verano. Un reconocimiento meramente simbólico. El campeón de Liga será el que al acabar la Liga completa tenga más puntos acumulados en Primera División.

Si tú ahora acabas 1º en Tercera ascenderás y jugarás el parcial de Otoño en Segunda. Si en otoño asciendes a Primera, jugarás el parcial de Invierno en Primera.

Donde sí tiene más relevancia ser campeón de Verano/Otoño/Invierno es en Segunda, ya que los campeones parciales de Segunda se clasifican para la eliminatoria del Campeonato de Segunda División, que es básicamente semifinal+final y el vencedor se lleva el título.

Es la primera vez que hacemos esto con distintas categorías así que seguramente haya mucho margen de mejora para algunas cosas.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, *Orospeda se ha retirado de la Liga* por compromisos y falta de tiempo. Se han descontado las partidas disputadas contra él. Esto afecta al grupo B de Segunda.



propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr actualiza las clasificaciones para ir preparando los biscottos



Hecho. Actualizadas en primera página.


----------



## propileos (13 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr en segunda division hay algun desajuste con las posiciones, no se si lo puedes corregir. 
Te lo digo porque les mando un copiapega por lichess a mis guiris, para que no se hagan lio.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr en segunda division hay algun desajuste con las posiciones, no se si lo puedes corregir.
> Te lo digo porque les mando un copiapega por lichess a mis guiris, para que no se hagan lio.



Corregido hamijo, no lo había visto. Gracias por avisar:


----------



## Hiperión (13 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs vyctoryoso


Hiperion3 (2366) plays vyctoryoso (2454) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 62 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## jorge (13 Sep 2022)

Vaya partida "hueso" por parte de los dos...
@Hiperión jugó al semi-toque de forma muy solida y el chaval no veía por donde sacar chicha, así que estaba esperando el error del contrario cuando pasó justo al revés, pero había que ver la secuencia que daba la victoria a hiperion tras el error de Rober, y no era nada fácil, así que unas tablas que no tienen mal sabor.
Ya disculparéis lo siesos que estamos últimamente para comentar, yo estoy con el curro que no tengo tiempo ni de tirarme un pedo, y el infante está en la puta pubertad y no tiene tiempo más que pamierdas...
Aprovecho para invocar a @freddygtv el cuál ya tiene un privado para jugar la partida que tenemos pendiente.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Aprovecho para invocar a @freddygtv el cuál ya tiene un privado para jugar la partida que tenemos pendiente.



¿Alguno de los que ha jugado ya contra Freddygtv ha recibido un mensaje suyo por iniciativa propia alguna vez?


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los que ha jugado ya contra Freddygtv ha recibido un mensaje suyo por iniciativa propia alguna vez?



No, pero hay que tener en cuenta que no es del foro, o le contactas por Lichess o nada.


----------



## jorge (13 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No, pero hay que tener en cuenta que no es del foro, o le contactas por Lichess o nada.



Ahh, vale, pues con razón no responde  Mea culpa, pues


----------



## exterriga (13 Sep 2022)

@ApoloCreed e @Hiperion, os invoco desde aquí.

¿Os viene bien jugar un día de esta semana a las 21:00?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Sep 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> @ApoloCreed e @Hiperion, os invoco desde aquí.
> 
> ¿Os viene bien jugar un día de esta semana a las 21:00?



Mañana juega el Madrid a esa hora (costumbres que tiene uno) el jueves a las 21 esta bien si quieres


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Sep 2022)

Mate en 5:


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Sep 2022)

¿Qué, cómo os va la liga? Ya veo que ApoloCreed no levanta cabeza...


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Sep 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mate en 5:





Spoiler: Solución



Si es un mate de la coz de toda la vida: 1 DXe6+, Rh8 2 Cf7+,Rg8 3.Ch6+, Rh8 4. Dg8+, TXD 5. Cf7++


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Sep 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Qué, cómo os va la liga? Ya veo que ApoloCreed no levanta cabeza...



de momento solo he perdido (humillantemente eso si) con uno de los aspirantes al titulo,con los rivales inferiores con los que he jugado he ganado 

ese mate no es el archiconocido de la coz?


----------



## propileos (14 Sep 2022)

Entre LIGA y LIGA, como hay muchos meses, se podia organizar una COPA. 
Con formato de COPA, una unica partida, el que gane pasa a la siguiente ronda y el que pierda ya fuera. 
Si hay tablas que pase el que lleva negras. 
El premio para el ganador podia ser un chandall, por cambiar un poco que no sea siempre un jamon.


----------



## Gurney (14 Sep 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mate en 5:











https://www.chessgames.com/perl/chesscollection?cid=1036653


----------



## exterriga (14 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mañana juega el Madrid a esa hora (costumbres que tiene uno) el jueves a las 21 esta bien si quieres



De acuerdo. Jueves a las 21:00.


----------



## Hiperión (14 Sep 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> @ApoloCreed e @Hiperion, os invoco desde aquí.
> 
> ¿Os viene bien jugar un día de esta semana a las 21:00?



Si ya te has citado el jueves con Apolo, yo puedo jugar hoy a las 21h.


----------



## exterriga (14 Sep 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Si ya te has citado el jueves con Apolo, yo puedo jugar hoy a las 21h.




De acuerdo. Hoy a las 21:00


----------



## el mensa (14 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 16 h. (15 en Canarias) jugamos el jefe y yo mismo. Gran Monarca vs. Hermes o viceversa, ahora lo miro. 

El tema se va a mover entre el que haga el último fallo, casi seguro va a ser mío por la manifiesta superioridad táctica del Gran Monarca, y el follón estratégico con el que intentaré contrarrestar esto.

Así que igual nos sale una de esas partidas que hacen aficción, Dios lo quiera, y si no la típica partida "desmoralizante" a la que os tengo acostumbrados.

Deus vult.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Sep 2022)

@el mensa y el menda estamos jugando:









Classical Chess • GranMonarca vs Hermes1277


GranMonarca (1638) plays Hermes1277 (1750) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 47 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Sep 2022)

Por mi parte, busqué atacar el enroque, como de costumbre. Tomé unas cuantas malas decisiones y en el endgame tampoco ajusté bien las prioridades, dejando mi torre aislada.


----------



## el mensa (14 Sep 2022)

Si, en tu estilo a tumba abierta, me recuerda al mío que estoy intentando pulir con escaso éxito, el paquismo es fuerte en nosotros, majestad. 

Además de eso has jugado a ritmo de blitz y eso contra mi teniendo tiempo para pensar es un error estratégico paco tirando a grave. No te culpes, es una especie de maldición de Casandra que tengo, hablo y nadie me escucha a no ser que lo cuente estilo anécdota florida... ahora sabéis porqué me gusta contar cosas dando rienda suelta a mi diarrea mental.

Lo dicho, para eso ya lo arreglo jugando sicilianas, en contra de mis puntos fuertes, no obstante me parecen partidas divertidas.

Compensando ambos errores de base ha salido una partida bonita con opciones, te has lanzado a por el enroque y lo he podido parar de forma (aceptablemente) precisa, si me hubieras pillado con un rejonazo táctico tenía la partida perdida, esta vez te he pillado yo con el doble torre-jaque, ahí es donde el follón táctico-estratégico que intento provocar cuando juego con rivales superiores surte los efectos oportunos. A partir de ahí he jugado a asegurar, demasiado y me he dejado otras opciones mejores, como el doble al caballo un poco antes del mate.

Bueno, me juego evitar la promoción a tercera contra Hank y el Capitán Walker, a León dudo que lo gane aunque nunca se sabe.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Sep 2022)

Me alegro que te salves Hermes. Tercera debe de ser el inframundo. Yo he visto cosas que causan escalofríos. Y creo conocerte y no lo mereces ni lo soportarias. Por cierto tienes buena prosa y divertida,sigue con tus mensa news. Gran Monarca se recupera rápido con la Bundesliga soñando con quien le tocará la bolita en el NXN.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Sep 2022)

Estoy en conversaciones con Chemanuel para ver si podemos jugar este viernes.

@Carmen Martinez garcia: me dijo Chemanuel que hablasteis para jugar pero no concretasteis nada, ¿todo bien? El plazo acaba este domingo.

También he escrito a @Don Pelayo en dos ocasiones, mas una cita en un mensaje anterior. Sin respuesta. Tampoco se ha querido pasar por aquí.

*El plazo para pactar las partidas (y me refiero al grupo A de Tercera, en particular) acaba este domingo. *Si no se pactan se darán automáticamente por perdidas, y *en casos de flagrante pasotismo simplemente se expulsa del torneo*. Enésimo aviso.


----------



## exterriga (14 Sep 2022)

Buenas. Tengo partida a las 21:00 con Hiperión.
No puedo retar a Hiperión, porque mi elo en partidas clásicas es provisional.

Si lo hago mediante enlace Classical (20+10) rated Chess • Challenge from Exterriga (2040?), ¡solo debe pinchar mi rival!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Sep 2022)

Muy heavy el nivel no? Porque Exterriga no ha estado mal pero es que 2 imprecisiones en 45 movimientos...

Y una de las imprecisiones es en el primer movimiento  y en una apertura atípica donde precisamente debería ser más fácil equivocarse...


----------



## el mensa (14 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Ricardinho1492


Hermes1277 (1815) plays Ricardinho1492 (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ricardinho1492 won by checkmate after 43 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Monica1988 (14 Sep 2022)

@vayaquesi mañana no puedo, viernes 10 de noche o dime finde que dia


----------



## Capitán Walker (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno, después de una trabajada victoria contra un digno rival me faltan por jugar 2 partidas.
Clavisto y Taipánidas yo os invoco...


----------



## el mensa (14 Sep 2022)

Ha ganado el Capitán Walker, partida larga y tensa, ajustada, como siempre el análisis dice algo y yo pensaba otra cosa. 

Una defensa francesa que parece una Karo Kan en diferido, a modo de simulación cospedalera...

Remando con un peón de menos mucho tiempo pero con opciones liantes, quién iba a decir que el peoncito pasado me iba a costar la partida. He esperado un fallo del rival fruto de los puntos fuertes que tenía pillados pero no he encontrado inspiración, tampoco había mucho donde rascar y el Capitán ha jugado sólido. 

A pesar de lo que diga el módulo ((y el mate en 5 (por el culo te la inco) que me han colado) él no es humano así que no vale, si hemos llevado la partida casi al final del todo es que hemos jugado razonablemente no paco la mayor parte del tiempo.

Así que felicidades al Capi y a ver que puedo rascar para asegurarme la permanencia (o que alguien la cague antes, por dios, que me va a petar la patata).


----------



## vayaquesi (15 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @vayaquesi mañana no puedo, viernes 10 de noche o dime finde que dia



El sábado o domingo por la mañana (quizá tenga todo el día libre, pero al ser fin de semana hay que dejar algo de espacio por si surge un plan)

Y lunes disponible todo el día, al igual que toda la semana que viene, sabiéndolo con antelación.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Estoy en conversaciones con Chemanuel para ver si podemos jugar este viernes.
> 
> @Carmen Martinez garcia: me dijo Chemanuel que hablasteis para jugar pero no concretasteis nada, ¿todo bien? El plazo acaba este domingo.
> 
> ...



El problema es que chemanuel no tiene cuenta en burbuja, que es el canal por el que estamos acostumbrados a mensajearnos. no sé si por estar muy ocupado nuestras conversaciones por liches siempre quedan extrañamente incompletas, pues no veo que responda a mis comentarios, y sin posibillidad de concretar. Hoy dejaré abierto liches a ver si se pone en contacto.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El problema es que chemanuel no tiene cuenta en burbuja, que es el canal por el que estamos acostumbrados a mensajearnos. no sé si por estar muy ocupado nuestras conversaciones por liches siempre quedan extrañamente incompletas, pues no veo que responda a mis comentarios, y sin posibillidad de concretar. Hoy dejaré abierto liches a ver si se pone en contacto.



Qué horas y días te irían bien la próxima semana para jugar contra él? Le escribiré yo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Sep 2022)

Le he mandado por Liches que dispongo de hoy, parte de mañana a partir de las 19.00sí , Sabado todo el dia. No puedo ni Domingo ni Lunes. La semana proxima cualquier dia.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Le he mandado por Liches que dispongo de hoy, parte de mañana a partir de las 19.00sí , Sabado todo el dia. No puedo ni Domingo ni Lunes. La semana proxima cualquier dia.



Dice que te ha propuesto jugar mañana a las 20.30h, ¿es correcto?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Dice que te ha propuesto jugar mañana a las 20.30h, ¿es correcto?



Asi es. Esperemos que no haya poblema.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Sep 2022)

Siguiendo el hilo y ni una sola alerta desde la pagina 13 .


Que va a acabar la liga y ni me entero.
voy comentar un poco esta que es la última:


el mensa dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Ricardinho1492
> 
> 
> Hermes1277 (1815) plays Ricardinho1492 (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ricardinho1492 won by checkmate after 43 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Menudo amarreta el ricardinho, @el mensa se dedicó a poner la cesta y poco más, bonito mate.


----------



## exterriga (15 Sep 2022)

@ApoloCreed, acabo de mandarte el desafío Lichess.

exterriga - Apolo hoy a las 21:00.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> @ApoloCreed, acabo de mandarte el desafío Lichess.
> 
> exterriga - Apolo hoy a las 21:00.



Buenas,ya estoy por aquí,perdón por el retraso y por llegar tarde...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

Tampoco hay que exagerar


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

Bueno,vamos a ver si suena la flauta una vez más 









Classical Chess • Exterriga vs Ganiccus


Exterriga (2008) plays Ganiccus (1500) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ganiccus resigned after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

Este tío juega muy bien también,no me deja un segundo para respirar un poco...

Comentarios live


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

Ya me ha ganado,contra mi no se suicidan


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que hago cosas que...en fin,

15...Ce6 

Cuando es obvio que me voy a quedar en posición difícil...pero era intuitivo mover el caballo al centro y muevo sin pensar...

Enhorabuena Exterriga,he tratado de patalear al final a ver si caía en algún truquillo pero no ha cedido nada.

Si no paso del Blitz y empiezo a jugar serio a este tipo de gente no le gano...así que probablemente así seguirá  

Le reto al ping pong mejor


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

Cazarr vs. Don Pelayo:









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Asturies


Cazarr (1822) plays Asturies (1140) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr won by checkmate after 25 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

Por no mencionar qué la posición pedía a gritos e6 antes,le he cedido demasiada iniciativa que ha aprovechado bien


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

*Lamentablemente me ha comunicado @javigz que por circunstancias personales no podrá jugar, por lo que se va a retirar.* Como ya sabéis en caso de retiradas se anulan los resultados contra ese jugador, lo siento por los damnificados.



Cazarr dijo:


> Cazarr vs. Don Pelayo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1-0 a mi favor.

Tal como pensaba cometí un blunder en el noveno movimiento, que por suerte para mí @Don Pelayo no vio. Luego encadenó dos o tres errores fatales y -escotoma mediante- jubiló a su reina de forma isabelina.

Tras la partida nos congratulamos mutuamente y compartimos unos ricos vinos tintos con porciones de queso artesano. Casi todos andamos jodidos de tiempo pero intentamos dedicarnos unos ratitos al mes.

Un honor, @Don Pelayo.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> no sé si por estar muy ocupado nuestras conversaciones por liches siempre quedan extrañamente incompletas, pues no veo que responda a mis comentarios, y sin posibillidad de concretar.



Doy fe de esto:







Yo me he quedado con las ganas de saber si a las 22h le iría mejor para jugar. 

A veces no entiendo el mundo en el que vivo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Sep 2022)

escribir "alas" y dos veces ademas no tiene sancion de ningun tipo? no esta contemplado en las bases?


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> escribir "alas" y dos veces ademas no tiene sancion de ningun tipo? no esta contemplado en las bases?



Si es por patrocinio no.


----------



## el mensa (15 Sep 2022)

Oye, ya que estamos, gran dilema... Con tantos abandonos al final quién promociona o qué pasa. A ver si me salvo por la gorra y pesao (está infravalorada esa cualidad, @propileos lo ha demostrado de forma empírica).


----------



## Monica1988 (15 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Lamentablemente me ha comunicado @javigz que por circunstancias personales no podrá jugar, por lo que se va a retirar.* Como ya sabéis en caso de retiradas se anulan los resultados contra ese jugador, lo siento por los damnificados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como juega un jugador tan patetico como @Don Pelayo en segunda división? exijo respuesta inmediata


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Oye, ya que estamos, gran dilema... Con tantos abandonos al final quién promociona o qué pasa. A ver si me salvo por la gorra y pesao (está infravalorada esa cualidad, @propileos lo ha demostrado de forma empírica).



Pues lo tengo que mirar...  La buena noticia es que sabíamos que el parcial más accidentado iba a ser el primero, cuando se destapasen las deserciones y las desapariciones cuartomilénicas. En el parcial medio y final estaremos los que siempre cumplimos. Como Nacho en el Madrid.



Monica1988 dijo:


> como juega un jugador tan patetico como @Don Pelayo en segunda división? exijo respuesta inmediata



Está en Tercera.


----------



## Monica1988 (15 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pues lo tengo que mirar...  La buena noticia es que sabíamos que el parcial más accidentado iba a ser el primero, cuando se destapasen las deserciones y las desapariciones cuartomilénicas. En el parcial medio y final estaremos los que siempre cumplimos. Como Nacho en el Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> Está en Tercera.



deberia estar en cuarta con esos errores que comete jijij


----------



## blubleo (16 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • DjSoul7 vs blubleo


DjSoul7 (1753) plays blubleo (1941) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. DjSoul7 resigned after 49 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





0-1 para mi, supe defender el peón sacrificado por mi rival en el gambito y hacer bueno el final con el caballo.

Cazarr creo que no me has sumado el punto con Orospeda, está es mi cuarta partida jugada jeje


----------



## Cazarr (16 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Classical Chess • DjSoul7 vs blubleo
> 
> 
> DjSoul7 (1753) plays blubleo (1941) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. DjSoul7 resigned after 49 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Se retiró


----------



## Don Pelayo (16 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> como juega un jugador tan patetico como @Don Pelayo en segunda división? exijo respuesta inmediata



Las mujeres y su proverbial humanidad para con terceros.


----------



## propileos (16 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,vamos a ver si suena la flauta una vez más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿quien es ganiccus?
Se deberian pedir un minimo de 50.000 partidas en lichess para jugar la proxima LIGA, este es un torneo serio.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Sep 2022)

Esta tarde a_las 5 pm, T_S vs. Blubleo.

No sé cómo rendiré a esa hora, mis genes piden siesta.


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs Amjd2018


VAYAQUESI (1396) plays Amjd2018 (1807) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. VAYAQUESI resigned after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs Amjd2018
> 
> 
> VAYAQUESI (1396) plays Amjd2018 (1807) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. VAYAQUESI resigned after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



He sido apalizado sin contemplación. 
Edito: creo que sin duda me llevo el premio a la peor actuación hasta ahora en el torneo.


----------



## propileos (16 Sep 2022)

Pero que apertura es esa, para que hago yo los TUTORIALES PACO. 
Me estaba tirando de los pelos por tu apertura y de repente veo esto, juegan negras,


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pero que apertura es esa, para que hago yo los TUTORIALES PACO.
> Me estaba tirando de los pelos por tu apertura y de repente veo esto, juegan negras,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193352



Aquí a la gente es que la sacas de los hilos de shemales y ya se pierden,no quieren saber nada


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pero que apertura es esa, para que hago yo los TUTORIALES PACO.
> Me estaba tirando de los pelos por tu apertura y de repente veo esto, juegan negras,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193352



En verdad era una apertura nueva para blancas que probé hace poco y quería ponerla en práctica, pero vamos, que ya me puedo ir olvidando, al menos por ahora, además que me equivoqué muy al principio en la apertura que quería hacer, aunque fue un movimiento intrascendete que no tuvo mayor importancia, la partida se planteó mal, y punto, además de los errores puntuales que se pudieran hacer.
No volverá a suceder.


----------



## jorge (16 Sep 2022)

Freddygtv tiene varios mensajes en lichess pero no contesta. Alguno más tenéis pendiente jugar con él?


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Sep 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Freddygtv tiene varios mensajes en lichess pero no contesta. Alguno más tenéis pendiente jugar con él?



A mí me respondió en el mismo día.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes, ejem.

Por causas ajenas a mi voluntad, fuerza mayor y tal, no he podido asistir al encuentro con @blubleo al que pido disculpas por hacerle perder el tiempo.

Punto para el, espero que nos crucemos en el siguiente parcial.


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En verdad era una apertura nueva para blancas que probé hace poco y quería ponerla en práctica, pero vamos, que ya me puedo ir olvidando, al menos por ahora, además que me equivoqué muy al principio en la apertura que quería hacer, aunque fue un movimiento intrascendete que no tuvo mayor importancia, la partida se planteó mal, y punto, además de los errores puntuales que se pudieran hacer.
> No volverá a suceder.



si quieres podemos jugar ahora asi termino


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Sep 2022)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...24jqtyoejaqxbnmjg3y6ng26y.html?outputType=amp











Perlas anales para ganar torneos de ajedrez, el último escándalo del deporte


La victoria del joven de 19 años, Hans Niemann, sobre el campeón mundial, Magnus Carlsen, ha desatado una polémica sin precedentes en el mundo del ajedrez. ¿Deberán jugar los torneos desnudos?




www.google.com


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Sep 2022)

Están diciendo que han timado ha Carlsen con bolas chinas rectales con un sistema inalámbrico
Y para más cojones Elon Musk lo ha comentado en twitteros con sorna...

unfurl="true"]https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...24jqtyoejaqxbnmjg3y6ng26y.html?outputType=amp


----------



## propileos (16 Sep 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Freddygtv tiene varios mensajes en lichess pero no contesta. Alguno más tenéis pendiente jugar con él?



Ya le voy a avisar por whatsapp, no se que problemas tiene con el chat de lichess


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cazarr (16 Sep 2022)

@Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante 

Me dice Hank que prácticamente tiene disponibilidad total para jugar. Pero es posible que tenga problemas con la mensajería de Lichess.

Si queréis decir por aquí qué preferencias de días y horas tenéis vosotros yo se lo hago saber.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Sep 2022)

Chemanuel vs. Makwa:









Classical Chess • makwa2 vs chemanuel


makwa2 (1264) plays chemanuel (1301) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 8 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Después, Chemanuel vs. Cazarr


----------



## Cazarr (16 Sep 2022)

0-1 para mí.









Classical Chess • chemanuel vs Cazarr


chemanuel (1301) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr won by checkmate after 26 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Hemos jugado rápido porque Chemanuel decía que se tenía que ir (cuando quedas con dos casi a la vez y llegas media hora tarde a veces puede pasar...).

Pero bueno, partida sencilla, sin muchos errores, que se empieza a desequilibrar con su error en 11. pxe5. Desarrollo sin peligro y él blunderea en 18. Cf3, dejándose un alfil gratis y colocando mi Isabel en sus narices. En desventaja y en posición muy peligrosa (y con prisas), era muy difícil salir de ahí. Hasta que remato al final.


----------



## Capitán Walker (16 Sep 2022)

Hola, pues a ver si podemos jugar 1 partida mañana despues de comer y la otra partida despues de cenar


----------



## Cazarr (16 Sep 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Hola, pues a ver si podemos jugar 1 partida mañana despues de comer y la otra partida despues de cenar



¿A las 22:00h, por ejemplo?


----------



## Capitán Walker (16 Sep 2022)

a partir de las 22:00 ES buena hora. Creo que me queda otra partida mas


----------



## Cazarr (16 Sep 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> a partir de las 22:00 ES buena hora. Creo que me queda otra partida mas



Se lo he dicho a Hank, aunque estoy a la espera de que me conteste. Tengo que retirarme ya, así que mañana te confirmo. Pero en principio creo que podréis coincidir.


----------



## blubleo (16 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ejem.
> 
> Por causas ajenas a mi voluntad, fuerza mayor y tal, no he podido asistir al encuentro con @blubleo al que pido disculpas por hacerle perder el tiempo.
> 
> Punto para el, espero que nos crucemos en el siguiente parcial.



No te preocupes hombre, jugamos en otra ocasión, de hecho si puedes ahora puedo


----------



## Cazarr (17 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Se lo he dicho a Hank, aunque estoy a la espera de que me conteste. Tengo que retirarme ya, así que mañana te confirmo. Pero en principio creo que podréis coincidir.



@Capitán Walker

Me ha dicho Hank que le iría mejor jugar el domingo que es su día de descanso. Que mañana tiene que trabajar en su jardín o algo así. 

Dice que cuando estés conectado le envíes un mensaje privado por Lichess a cualquier hora (o desafíale directamente):









hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org





Tú llevas blancas.


----------



## NPCpremiun (17 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> He sido apalizado sin contemplación.
> Edito: creo que sin duda me llevo el premio a la peor actuación hasta ahora en el torneo.



¿Como que sin contemplación?
Te han perdonado mate en 1 en la 15.


----------



## vayaquesi (17 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Como que sin contemplación?
> Te han perdonado mate en 1 en la 15.



Hombre, no quería "dejar en evidencia" a mí oponente en el relato de la partida, que además le canté por el chat que tenía la partida ganada, pero siguió jugando. No sé si es que no lo vio o simplemente quería "verme bailar", y por vergüenza tampoco le quise preguntar...


----------



## Tio_Serio (17 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre, jugamos en otra ocasión, de hecho si puedes ahora puedo



Gracias Blubleo, siento haberte hecho esperar para nada, y prefiero dar la partida por perdida. Jugaremos espero en la siguiente vuelta de la liga, si no te pasas a primera..
Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (17 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Están diciendo que han timado ha Carlsen con bolas chinas rectales con un sistema inalámbrico
> Y para más cojones Elon Musk lo ha comentado en twitteros con sorna...
> 
> unfurl="true"]https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.larazon.es/deportes/20220915/r24jqtyoejaqxbnmjg3y6ng26y.html?outputType=amp



Ni así nos podrían ganar, con nuestra arma secreta del shemale escondido debajo de la mesa somos invencibles.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Sep 2022)

Le he dejado ganar a @propileos ...
Hoy has sudado

Zerdo...
Todo por mantener una pieza...









Classical Chess • propileos vs Triptolemo


propileos (1824) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos won by checkmate after 79 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • propileos vs Triptolemo


propileos (1824) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos won by checkmate after 79 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





En esta jugada aparte de desquitarme un peón complicado me he anticipado a doble amenazar sus alfiles... 

Hay mi ventaja, un peón que no he sabido llevar hasta el final @naufragodelpisito ...


----------



## propileos (17 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Le he dejado ganar a @propileos ...
> Hoy has sudado
> 
> Zerdo...
> ...



Buena partida de Tripto que llego a tener -6.0 de ventaja, le falto afinar un poco en el ataque final a mi enroque pero la partida era suya. 
Me defendi como pacamente pude y le consegui dar la vuelta. 
Otra partida que mereci perder pero gane, como la de gueldos.


----------



## el mensa (17 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Hermes1277


Leonberbiz2 (1938) plays Hermes1277 (1815) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Classical Chess • propileos vs Triptolemo
> 
> 
> propileos (1824) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos won by checkmate after 79 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Ahora la miraré,pero no tendrá gran misterio dado el enorme talento de Propileos,a mi me hizo continuo con +4,6 a mi favor al no mirar quién era. Sino me tiro a muerte ….. Bueno no he podido contar tantos errores graves un caso llamativo el maño. Tiene algo de hommer Simpson


> propileos dijo:
> lo estuve pensando un cuarto de hora o mas anoche y nada, lo deje por imposible,


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Sep 2022)

Tengo que reconocer que aquí me reí a carcajadas todo el día.Ingenioso


----------



## el mensa (18 Sep 2022)

Punto para León que se defendió como un León a pesar de los fallos en la apertura. Enhorabuena pues, aunque me he quedado con la miel en los labios por no certificar mi permanencia y ahora veremos que me depara el futuro...

La partida muy bonita, con muchos motivos tácticos interesantes, algunos casi "endemoñados" como los demoños que me llevan por haber desperdiciado tal ventaja. 

Siciliana estilo híbrido entre ataque Bowder y Alapín, no se porqué me va bien esa configuración de apertura y me he puesto con ventaja por un terrible error de León. 

Luego en el juego medio lo dicho, buena defensa por su parte que se hubiera caído con todo el equipo si fuerzo, a dos jugadas, un cambio de damas que no vi. Había de todo para ver... De todas formas me ha gustado mi juego, todo lo que he visto y calculado. Hay que pelear... buscando simplificaciones, ventajas, amenazas, nos hemos batido en duelo a cara de perro durante muchas jugadas, él con desventaja material y yo de desarrollo.

Y finalmente dos (en realidad más) jugadas paco por mi parte en las que consigue igualar y como siempre en los finales a campo abierto la pringo, era cuestión de tiempo que sucediera esto con un rival superior.

Enhorabuena pues al ya indiscutible campeón del grupo A de segunda.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Sep 2022)

Mensa para las estructuras de fianchetto nunca muevas el peón a e6 ,ya que te creas debilidad en f6,la estructura correcta si vas a fianchetto es tener el peón en e7, mira por ejemplo las Alekhine que juego yo el peón lo mantengo en e7.Todas estas estructuras las puedes ver en el Grau.Luego aquí tendrías que jugar Ae7 entrando en un espíritu siciliano.(Sigo)
17
12345678abcdefgh

+0.9Stockfish 11+HCE
en el navegador local






Análisis del ordenadorTiempo por movimientoTabla cruzadaCompartir y exportar
10
Leonberbiz2Hermes1277
1


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Sep 2022)

Aquí sencillamente tendrías que ganar esto,aunque Leonberbiz es un jugador muy curtido en líos y rápidas.
08
12345678abcdefgh

-3.9Stockfish 11+HCE
en el navegador local




13...Bxd4?!−2.913...Nf6


Análisis del ordenadorTiempo por movimientoTabla cruzadaCompartir y exportar
10
Leonberbiz2Hermes1277
1


----------



## el mensa (18 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mensa para las estructuras de fianchetto nunca muevas el peón a e6 ,ya que te creas debilidad en f6,la estructura correcta si vas a fianchetto es tener el peón en e7, mira por ejemplo las Alekhine que juego yo el peón lo mantengo en e7.Todas estas estructuras las puedes ver en el Grau.Luego aquí tendrías que jugar Ae7 entrando en un espíritu siciliano.(Sigo)
> 17
> 12345678abcdefgh
> 
> ...



Me han prestado el libro, 3° tomo de Grau, pero no le saco provecho. 

Mi cerebro no da para más, tengo una buena tarjeta gráfica y disco duro, ya de 45 años aunque de alta gama, pero el procesador y la memoria RAM son las que son... tampoco malos pero de andar por casa.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Me han prestado el libro, 3° tomo de Grau, pero no le saco provecho.
> 
> Mi cerebro no da para más, tengo una buena tarjeta gráfica y disco duro, ya de 45 años aunque de alta gama, pero el procesador y la memoria RAM son las que son... tampoco malos pero de andar por casa.



Te doy la razón en muchos aspectos a más edad… menos nos entra de hecho yo lo que aplico lo aprendí de los 24 a los 26. Súmale que los alicantinos somos buenos en los negocios pero vagos encubiertos


----------



## jorge (18 Sep 2022)

Perdón por la tardanza...

Robii vs freddygtv

Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs freddygtv


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Tremenda ida de olla de Alfredo cuando tenía una posición más o menos cómoda...


----------



## Cazarr (18 Sep 2022)

Actualizo clasificaciones:



Spoiler: Primera División














Spoiler: Segunda División














Spoiler: Tercera División














Spoiler: Resultados











Con las *retiradas *de *JaviGZ *y de *Orospeda *en Segunda División *no habrá descensos en el grupo B* ni el 7º del A tendrá que jugar play-off de permanencia, pues al no tener rival se le dará como vencedor del mismo.

Se han anulado los resultados de las partidas jugadas contra los retirados, como hacemos siempre.

En el próximo parcial de Otoño (a partir de Octubre) habrá *grupo único en Tercera* División.

*Leonberbiz queda matemáticamente como campeón de grupo y asciende a Primera División.* Se jugará ser Campeón de Verano (2ª Div) frente al campeón del grupo B, todavía por decidir. Os recuerdo que el ganador de este enfrentamiento obtendrá una de las cuatro plazas finales para luchar por el título de Segunda División.

Y ahora sí, *última semana de plazo para jugar las partidas atrasadas.*

Se abre el plazo para jugar la 7ª jornada, última del parcial de Verano, desde hoy hasta el domingo 25. Hagan juego señores:



Spoiler: Jornada 7


----------



## el mensa (18 Sep 2022)

Bueno, entonces me quedo en segunda por la gorra. 

Voy a jugar con Hank en breve, al menos he quedado con él ahora, prometo un solteros contra casados versión tirar las piezas de cualquier manera... bueno, no. Seriedad ante todo.


----------



## Don Pelayo (18 Sep 2022)

Me ha comentado @Carmen Martinez garcia que no puede jugar su partida contra mí en el día de hoy, lamentablemente

Por otra parte, he enviado por Lichess el desafío a Chemanuel.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Por otra parte, he enviado por Lichess el desafío a Chemanuel.



¿Habíais quedado?

Hank está jugando dos partidas al mismo tiempo. 









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Ricardinho1492


hank100 (1923) plays Ricardinho1492 (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ricardinho1492 won by checkmate after 62 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org













Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs hank100


Hermes1277 (1815) plays hank100 (1923) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 resigned after 61 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





(Estaba)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bueno, entonces me quedo en segunda por la gorra.
> 
> Voy a jugar con Hank en breve, al menos he quedado con él ahora, prometo un solteros contra casados versión tirar las piezas de cualquier manera... bueno, no. Seriedad ante todo.



Bravo Mensa! Propileos va a subir a Primera División! Al final el chaval va a democratizar el ajedrez y cuidado pues. Hablo en serio.


----------



## Don Pelayo (18 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Habíais quedado?



No, lo que pasa es que por Lichess no sé enviar mensajes  Pero le di a jugar partida y que le dé cuando quiera


----------



## el mensa (18 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs hank100


Hermes1277 (1815) plays hank100 (1923) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 resigned after 61 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ala, otra partida tirada por el retrete, ya van dos seguidas. 

Si, muy bonita y tal, hago feliz a la gente!!!

Bueno, al grano que no estoy para coñas, si queréis ver mi venenosa siciliana cerrada (marca registrada) jugada de cine, la primera parte, pongamos 20 y pico jugadas, si queréis ver como la cago, el resto. Ojo que hay suspense, ha sido larga (y venía de nalgas con dos vueltas de cordón, me cago en los demoños).


----------



## propileos (19 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Habíais quedado?
> 
> Hank está jugando dos partidas al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ...



Si, me dijo que habia quedado con 2 a la vez sin darse cuenta.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> No, lo que pasa es que por Lichess no sé enviar mensajes  Pero le di a jugar partida y que le dé cuando quiera



Te lo digo porque a mí me mandaste jugar nuestra partida por correspondencia.




Y el tiempo es de 20+10. El desafío creo que se cancela cuando sales de Lichess.

En su perfil (Chemanuel) sale la última vez que se conectó:







Para enviar mensajes por Lichess haz click aquí:







Igualmente le escribo para que se ponga en contacto contigo él también, que este es bastante pasota.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Sep 2022)

@exterriga Partidas pendientes (*el plazo finaliza esta semana*):
​J6: NEGRAS contra Freddygtv (Lichess)​J7: BLANCAS contra @jorge y @Robii (Vyctoryoso en Lichess)​
@ApoloCreed Partidas pendientes (*el plazo finaliza esta semana*):

J5: BLANCAS contra Freddygtv (Lichess)​J6: NEGRAS contra @jorge y @Robii (Vyctoryoso en Lichess)​J7: BLANCAS contra Jean-de-la-Fontaine (*después de las anteriores*)​
Freddygtv ya ha sido avisado también.

Partidas pendientes de Segunda División:

J5: Hank vs. @calopez narcotraficante​J5: @Tio_Serio vs. @blubleo​​J6: @Capitán Walker vs. @Clavisto​J6: @blubleo vs. @propileos​J6: DjSoul7 vs. @Triptolemo​
*2ª Div. | Jornada 7 (actual):*

J7: @Clavisto vs. @calopez narcotraficante​J7: Gueldos vs. DjSoul7​J7: @Triptolemo vs. @blubleo​
Última semana de plazo, 7ª jornada y última del parcial de Verano (!!). Jugad, jugad malditos!


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (19 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> J5: Hank vs. @calopez narcotraficante



Comienza en breves instantes:









Classical Chess • hank100 vs GranMonarca


hank100 (1923) plays GranMonarca (1622) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2022)

Con djsoul espero su respuesta, con blubleo acabo de mandarle cita...


----------



## Cazarr (19 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Con djsoul espero su respuesta, con blubleo acabo de mandarle cita...



DjSoul está avisado también. Creo que él tenía varias pendientes.

Os recuerdo también que en primera página (post 3) podéis ver vuestra trayectoria en Liga, sujeta, claro, a los cambios de puntuación por retiradas ajenas:


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Comienza en breves instantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Cazarr ha pasado lo que te he comentado en la partida el mal de los 3 min...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (19 Sep 2022)

Poco que comentar al respecto de mi partida. Horrible. Rápida, eso sí.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Poco que comentar al respecto de mi partida. Horrible. Rápida, eso sí.



Tu yo y alguno más tenemos que reabilitarnos del alcoholismo de los 1-3 minutos...

Si fuéramos duelistas seríamos los mejores...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @ApoloCreed Partidas pendientes (*el plazo finaliza esta semana*):
> 
> J5: BLANCAS contra Freddygtv (Lichess)​J6: NEGRAS contra @jorge y @Robii (Vyctoryoso en Lichess)​J7: BLANCAS contra Jean-de-la-Fontaine (*después de las anteriores*)​



Si yo realmente podría jugar casi en cualquier momento,como si son las tres seguidas,lo que pasa es que aquí no te contacta ni Dios por iniciativa propia...


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si yo realmente podría jugar casi en cualquier momento,como si son las tres seguidas,lo que pasa es que aquí no te contacta ni Dios por iniciativa propia...



Puesto que estas muy libre en la Bundesliga con tal de que juegues 5-10 min de la hora y pico nos vale, tu te luces y nosotros profundizamos en la mazmorra...

Gracias


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ...
> 
> J5: @Tio_Serio vs. @blubleo
> 
> ...



Nein!

Partida perdida por incomparecencia, punto para Blubleo.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si yo realmente podría jugar casi en cualquier momento,como si son las tres seguidas,lo que pasa es que aquí no te contacta ni Dios por iniciativa propia...



Cierto.

¿Qué os parece hacer obligatorio que aquellos que jueguen con Blancas sean quienes deban tener esa iniciativa?

Porque si no habrá quien pase de todo sin consecuencias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Porque si no habrá quien pase de todo sin consecuencias.



yo ya estoy dispuesto a todo para mantener el puesto en primera aunque sea maquinando en los despachos


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Puesto que estas muy libre en la Bundesliga con tal de que juegues 5-10 min de la hora y pico nos vale, tu te luces y nosotros profundizamos en la mazmorra...
> 
> Gracias



juego como el culo,no me puedo lucir…

si algun dia me pilla sentado con el movil en la mano y me acuerdo juego,no hay mayor problema.


----------



## propileos (19 Sep 2022)

@blubleo a mi me va bien jugar el sabado a las 7 de la tarde nuestra partida, ya me diras si te va bien. 
Si no te va bien me dices que dias y horas te van bien y quedamos en una de ellas.


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • monica8900 vs VAYAQUESI


monica8900 (1268) plays VAYAQUESI (1391) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

Mañana a las 20h contra el monstruo de dos cabezas Jorge/Robi


----------



## Monica1988 (19 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • monica8900 vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> monica8900 (1268) plays VAYAQUESI (1391) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



victoria de una dama


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • monica8900 vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> monica8900 (1268) plays VAYAQUESI (1391) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Pues he perdido, aunque al menos he jugado mejor que en la primera partida. 

No he visto que el rival cometiese ningún error llamativo, por lo tanto creo que la partida ha sido más mérito suyo que por error mío, que los he cometido. Intenté muy levemente amenazar a su rey con mi dama, pero no coló.

Por mi parte, perdí pronto una torre, cambiada por un caballo creo, luego intenté hacer una tontería haber si colaba de regalar un caballo, y vaya si lo regalé, y ya a la desesperada regalé la dama, pero vamos, que la partida estaba ya perdida de antes, porque lo más que podía lograr era un final agónico esperando a que sus peones llegasen a la línea de meta.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2022)

Capitán Walker-Clavisto: Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Clavisto (1-0)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bueno, entonces me quedo en segunda por la gorra.
> 
> Voy a jugar con Hank en breve, al menos he quedado con él ahora, prometo un solteros contra casados versión tirar las piezas de cualquier manera... bueno, no. Seriedad ante todo.



Si mensa la partida tuya con el 2370 estaba más que ganada en la 21 f4 seguido de g4-f5 ganando el alfil…luego en repetidas ocasiones deberías haberte comido el caballo. Bueno se trata de simplificar cuando el otro siendo muy superior no tiene nada. Haces demasiadas jugadas intermedias hasta que te pillas los dedos.


----------



## el mensa (20 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si mensa la partida tuya con el 2370 estaba más que ganada en la 21 f4 seguido de g4-f5 ganando el alfil…luego en repetidas ocasiones deberías haberte comido el caballo. Bueno se trata de simplificar cuando el otro siendo muy superior no tiene nada. Haces demasiadas jugadas intermedias hasta que te pillas los dedos.



La partida a la que se refiere el náufrago es esta:








Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs BenjaminButtonZlatan


Hermes1277 (1482) plays BenjaminButtonZlatan (2386) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. BenjaminButtonZlatan won by checkmate after 52 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





A pesar de ser blitz y sin bersek por parte del 2.386, como podéis ver es un calco, con otra apertura, de las dos lentas de la liga en las que tiro la ventaja. Es algo que me sucede a menudo, no es fruto de la casualidad. 

Eso me hace pensar que de estrategia, prudencia y cierto espabile táctico no voy mal. Ahora bien, donde está el fallo en mi juego? 

Me gusta la teoría de apertura, pensar, tampoco voy mal de cálculo (de joven me llamaban la calculadora humana porque clavaba divisiones con varios decimales con los tíckets de compras o bares de las quedadas de amigos).

Pero aunque tengo nociones de estrategia en medio juego y finales no consigo rematar este tipo de partidas. Aunque no es malo darse cuenta de ello, por lo menos se por donde enfocar la mejora.

Cuando retomé la práctica del ajedrez más o menos seria y con rivales humanos, hace ya varios años, me centré en mejorar mis aperturas, algo que a tenor de los resultados he conseguido, obviamente lo que me gusta lo encaro sin remilgos como todo el mundo.

También pregunté en el foro acerca del medio juego, creo que fue León quien me recomendó un par de libros, el Ajedrez lógico jugada a jugada", viejuno pero de mi nivel (lo tengo), y otro más avanzado que deseché por eso mismo (El momento crítico se llama, si no recuerdo mal), tampoco iba mal encaminado porque ya sabía de qué pie cojeaba. También me han dejado el 3° tomo de Grau que habla de estructuras de peones pero creo que me está haciendo más mal que bien porque son conceptos estratégicos a largo plazo pero sin centrarse en la toma de decisiones en corto.

Así que en esas estoy, pensamientos y lamentaciones al respecto. Es una lástima porque de pulir estos defectillos podría "hacer felices" a otros foreros que disputarán promociones a primera, etc. y no seguir peleando por no bajar a tercera o quedar último. 

Así que si alguien tiene alguna idea ahora es el momento, los días se acortan, lloverá, etc. y tendré tiempo para mirar cosas interesantes en lugar de la caja tonta. 

Gracias de antemano. Atentamente, la sempiterna mascota de nivel medio o paco.


----------



## propileos (20 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues he perdido, aunque al menos he jugado mejor que en la primera partida.
> 
> No he visto que el rival cometiese ningún error llamativo, por lo tanto creo que la partida ha sido más mérito suyo que por error mío, que los he cometido. Intenté muy levemente amenazar a su rey con mi dama, pero no coló.
> 
> Por mi parte, perdí pronto una torre, cambiada por un caballo creo, luego intenté hacer una tontería haber si colaba de regalar un caballo, y vaya si lo regalé, y ya a la desesperada regalé la dama, pero vamos, que la partida estaba ya perdida de antes, porque lo más que podía lograr era un final agónico esperando a que sus peones llegasen a la línea de meta.



Vayaquesi pero yo lo que veo que te puede la ansiedad, te dejas piezas sin apuros de tiempo.
Cuando te has dejado la dama te quedaban casi 5 minutos de tiempo. 
Lo mismo para el caballo, es unicamente un error de no fijarse.
Te da tiempo a mirarte la posicion ir a la cocina a hacerte un cafe volver pegar 2 sorbos y mirarte el tablero varias veces. 
Yo como terapia lo que haria seria inspirar/expirar 20 veces antes de mover cualquier pieza, mecanizar eso.
Me refiero a partidas de la LIGA con este ritmo de juego de 20+10, si son partidas a 3+0 no claro.
Tampoco quiero que pienses que eres el unico, yo creo que nos pasa a todos, a todos nos iria bien alguna terapia para adaptarnos bien a los ritmos de juego.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> La partida a la que se refiere el náufrago es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En parte estimado paisano una de las soluciones te la doy en mi comentario,hay un momento dado que lo cambias todo y te impones en el final cómodamente aunque suene amarrategui! Tienes que reponerte de las derrotas que llevas en el subconsciente! Yo lo sé más que nadie.Te doy consejos por que se que puedes mejorar ,tienes cálculo como afirmas.Se te han juntado muchas cosas.Yo he dejado de dar consejos a nadie porque el que nace jugador malo,morirá malo…. No es tu caso. Consejo a corto ponte unas buenas partidas comentadas y deja de jugar un par de semanas.Excepto la Bundesliga. Porque ese ajedrez no te duele tanto.


----------



## el mensa (20 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> En parte estimado paisano una de las soluciones te la doy en mi comentario,hay un momento dado que lo cambias todo y te impones en el final cómodamente aunque suene amarrategui! Tienes que reponerte de las derrotas que llevas en el subconsciente! Yo lo sé más que nadie.Te doy consejos por que se que puedes mejorar ,tienes cálculo como afirmas.Se te han juntado muchas cosas.Yo he dejado de dar consejos a nadie porque el que nace jugador malo,morirá malo…. No es tu caso. Consejo a corto ponte unas buenas partidas comentadas y deja de jugar un par de semanas.Excepto la Bundesliga. Porque ese ajedrez no te duele tanto.



Gracias. 

La bundesliga es para los piques sanos, no duelen pero te rascas un rato, no es malo si no llegamos a las manos...

El jueves es a 5 minutejos, creo, suficiente para los embolaos a toda pastilla e ir puliendo defectos. Con menos tiempo no se puede pulir nada, es ir a salto de mata tipo ejercicios de tactica rápidos y lo que surja sin solución de continuidad. 

Vaya, ya estoy filosofando demasiado, me conozco, hoy toca coger la azada un rato y se me quitan las ganas de comerme la cabeza...


----------



## Cazarr (20 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Con djsoul espero su respuesta, con blubleo acabo de mandarle cita...



@Triptolemo me dijo DjSoul7 anoche que te escribió.


----------



## blubleo (20 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @blubleo a mi me va bien jugar el sabado a las 7 de la tarde nuestra partida, ya me diras si te va bien.
> Si no te va bien me dices que dias y horas te van bien y quedamos en una de ellas.



Me va regular, como te iría mañana a las 18:30 u hoy a las 19?

Ahora juego con Triptolemo


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2022)

@blubleo te he entendido mal con lo de y 20...

Te he escrito en lichess, he pensado a las 20...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mañana a las 20h contra el monstruo de dos cabezas Jorge/Robi



pues hora acordada y aqui no se presenta nadie…partida aplazada sine die

Tambien a freddygtv le escribi por lichess ayer y como quien oye llover…


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2022)

@blubleo te doy el punto pero jugamos la partida, me he confundido al leer tu mensaje, pero no me había olvidado... 
Cuando has puesto el mensaje estaba en el hospital visitando a mi madre...


----------



## jorge (20 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues hora acordada y aqui no se presenta nadie…partida aplazada sine die
> 
> Tambien a freddygtv le escribi por lichess ayer y como quien oye llover…



Disculpa, se me olvidó totalmente. Si lo podemos retomar ahora o mañana genial, y si no cedemos el punto a Apolo con todo el merecimiento.


----------



## NPCpremiun (20 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> La partida a la que se refiere el náufrago es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero en serio nadie te ha dicho nunca que si quieres aprender ajedrez enpieces por estudiar finales.
En esta partida he visto reiteradamente un error, es como si carecieseses del concepto de maniatar al ribal, tus piezas deben restringir el movimiento de las sullas,* ¿Como es posible que un tipo saque una torre por h5 y te rebiente con ella? 

24:- Ac1, * mira que hay jugadas, esa te restringe movimientos a saco; yo al toque me deje el alfil limpio (no vi que el caballo lo amenazaba), pues me daba la jugada con -0´3 de diferencia a Ac1, mire mas jugadas y cualquiera que no se dejase el alfil supera eso com +1´2/1´3 pero las logicas que se dejan el alfil -0´3 con respeto a esa. por no decir la del módulo, dificil de ver al toque, y que diretamente arrasa. Elegí esa jugada porque te gastaste 17 segundos y es antinatural, ahí empezaste a apurarte. No puedes jugar con miedo


----------



## propileos (20 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Me va regular, como te iría mañana a las 18:30 u hoy a las 19?
> 
> Ahora juego con Triptolemo



no, mañana a las 6 30 pm no puedo, dime si te va bien alguna hora sabado o domingo


----------



## Cazarr (20 Sep 2022)

A partir del *parcial de Otoño* (del 3 de Octubre al 13 de Noviembre) implantaremos dos normas:

a)* BLANCAS CONTACTAN PRIMERO*
*Aquellos que jueguen con Blancas contra sus rivales serán quienes deban contactar primero con sus rivales para acordar la fecha de su partida.*​Quienes jueguen con Negras no estarán obligados más que a responder el mensaje. Por ello, si un jugador blanco no ha contactado con su rival dentro de plazo perderá por incomparecencia.​​*Sólo se considerará que ha contactado con su rival si le ha escrito un mensaje privado por el foro o por Lichess* en el caso de aquellos que no tengan cuenta aquí. No bastará una simple cita en el Hilo, hay que escribir al rival directamente.​
b) *AMONESTACIONES POR INCOMPARECENCIA*
*Faltar a una partida sin previo aviso se sancionará con tarjeta amarilla.* En caso de ser la primera tarjeta no habrá sanción y la partida simplemente se aplaza.​*Faltar por segunda vez a cualquier partida supone tarjeta roja*, lo que significa que perderá la partida por incomparecencia.​Cada dos faltas el contador vuelve a cero (después de cada sanción).​​*En los casos de faltas con sanción se adjudicará automáticamente el punto por incomparecencia.* Sin miramientos. Únicamente se revisará el caso si el jugador plantado pide *explícitamente *querer jugar la partida contra su rival (así que aquí entra en juego vuestra capacidad diplomática con los rivales).​


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Sep 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Disculpa, se me olvidó totalmente. Si lo podemos retomar ahora o mañana genial, y si no cedemos el punto a Apolo con todo el merecimiento.



Tendria que ser ahora,y cuando digo ahora es responder...ahora 

Si no mañana a las 20 otra vez,pero en ese caso no espero más de 5 minutos...


----------



## jorge (20 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tendria que ser ahora,y cuando digo ahora es responder...ahora
> 
> Si no mañana a las 20 otra vez,pero en ese caso no espero más de 5 minutos...



Mañana a las 20h estará como un clavo. Disculpa las molestias de nuevo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

Cxe4 y empieza a mover peones hacia arriba…

d5,c6 etc…


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

Pues alla vamos finalmente,que sea lo que Buda quiera









Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Ganiccus


vyctoryoso (2438) plays Ganiccus (1432) in a casual Classical (25+10) game of chess. vyctoryoso won by checkmate after 27 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

Partida jugada a toda leche y me ha ganado fair and square,este tio/chaval es muy duro,la verdad

sigo jugando estas partidas demasiado tenso,mover el alfil a f6 cuando es claro que me va a costar un peon y problemas…en fin


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Partida jugada a toda leche y me ha ganado fair and square,este tio/chaval es muy duro,la verdad
> 
> sigo jugando estas partidas demasiado tenso,mover el alfil a f6 cuando es claro que me va a costar un peon y problemas…en fin



No entiendo lo de la tensión, yo estas partidas en las que tengo claro que no tengo opciones son las que más tranquilo juego, total, qué puedes perder. La verdad es que se siente uno muy pequeño viendo a gente de este nivel.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No entiendo lo de la tensión, yo estas partidas en las que tengo claro que no tengo opciones son las que más tranquilo juego, total, qué puedes perder. La verdad es que se siente uno muy pequeño viendo a gente de este nivel.



cierto…pero no puedo evitarlo,siempre me noto agarrotado,no veo casi nada mas alla de lo obvio…

Por cierto,yo ya lo habia intuido,pero me quedo convencido de que el naufrago del pisito este es medio subnormal (acepto el warning por lenguaje ofensivo)


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

De todos modos este Robi ya esta en otro nivel,ya notas como desde el principio no regala nada ni hay pasividad,si no mantienes la tension te va comiendo,y no es tan facil…


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> De todos modos este Robi ya esta en otro nivel,ya notas como desde el principio no regala nada ni hay pasividad,si no mantienes la tension te va comiendo,y no es tan facil…



Yo creo que sigue jugando en este pozo inmundo más por deferencia y por los viejos tiempos que por otra cosa, porque estará a cosas más serias en plan Campeonatos de España de cadetes y cosas así.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Yo creo que sigue jugando en este pozo inmundo más por deferencia y por los viejos tiempos que por otra cosa, porque estará a cosas más serias en plan Campeonatos de España de cadetes y cosas así.



claramente tiene mas nivel que lo que se estila por aqui,como Hiperion (igual me olvido de alguno),dudo mucho que les resulten estimulantes estas partidas mas alla del buen rollo burbujista  

sigo pensando que podria meterle mano en blitz,pero no quiero que parezca una pataleta


----------



## propileos (21 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> claramente tiene mas nivel que lo que se estila por aqui,como Hiperion (igual me olvido de alguno),dudo mucho que les resulten estimulantes estas partidas mas alla del buen rollo burbujista
> 
> sigo pensando que podria meterle mano en blitz,pero no quiero que parezca una pataleta



Yo creo que tienes mucho mas ajedrez que el visto en la partida. 
Lo que pasa que has salido condicionado por el elo de Rober y no lo has jugado. 
No has jugado tu ajedrez. 
Supongo que es inevitable y nos pasa a todos. 
Yo ahora ando por la horquilla del 1800 a 1900 de blitz y me llevan todos como puta por rastrojo, al cuarto movimiento ya los tengo encima de mi enroque. 
En cambio cuando he estado ocasionalmente por encima de 2000 como que se frenan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo creo que tienes mucho mas ajedrez que el visto en la partida.
> Lo que pasa que has salido condicionado por el elo de Rober y no lo has jugado.
> No has jugado tu ajedrez.
> Supongo que es inevitable y nos pasa a todos.
> ...



Es mejor que yo,no pasa nada,cest la vie

Seguramente yo soy más alto,y existe una pequeña posibilidad de que más guapo también 

PD: el EUR/USD a 0,98...flipando estoy


----------



## jorge (21 Sep 2022)

Pues muchas gracias a ambos por los cumplidos. Él está encantado de participar.

Si la organización no pone problemas, la partida con @exterriga será el lunes a las 20h.


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Vayaquesi pero yo lo que veo que te puede la ansiedad, te dejas piezas sin apuros de tiempo.
> Cuando te has dejado la dama te quedaban casi 5 minutos de tiempo.
> Lo mismo para el caballo, es unicamente un error de no fijarse.
> Te da tiempo a mirarte la posicion ir a la cocina a hacerte un cafe volver pegar 2 sorbos y mirarte el tablero varias veces.
> ...



Sí, lo del caballo fue una tontería, y más lo de la dama, aunque en eso último pienso que ya tenía la partida pérdida, pues también tenía menos peones, así que fue lo mejor. 

La partida creo que se decidió en el momento en el que perdí la torre con caballo, pues en el análisis me ponía que podía clavar ese caballo con precisamente con la torre, pues detrás estaba su dama, pero bueno, es lo que pasa con los análisis, que para que miro... , pero es que quitando eso, que fue un error gordo del que ni me percaté (por mucho que la torre la tuviese cubierta, es una perdida importante) tampoco hay mucho más que analizar de la partida. Y sí, tal y como dices fue un error de concentración (o ansiedad )

Casualmente unos días antes jugué partidas a ritmo 3 minutos por primera vez (la budesliga y tal) y encima también me piqué en partidas a un minuto bullet (con el ratón hecho una mierda ), más a parte la apertura nueva esa que estuve probando esos días, pues lo que noté es que al pasar a jugar a ritmo normal iba como que muy acelerado, tanto que movía una casilla a un sitio y lo marcaba en la casilla de la lado (me pasó en una partida aleatoria)

Así que por ahora paso de jugar partidas de la budesliga. Es lo único que puedo añadir. Ya si eso cuando acabe el torneo.

Pero sí, ha sido una buena observación por tu parte.

No sé si a alguien más le pasará que cuesta cambiar el chip de jugar en un ritmo a otro.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (22 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 18:00

J7: @Clavisto vs. @calopez narcotraficante

Yo me juego evitar el descenso, Clavisto seguir en la lucha por el ascenso.


----------



## el mensa (22 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Hoy a las 18:00
> 
> J7: @Clavisto vs. @calopez narcotraficante
> 
> Yo me juego evitar el descenso, Clavisto seguir en la lucha por el ascenso.



Juegue tranquilo, majestad, exhiba su templanza y saber estar sabiendo que su egregio dos de oros permanecerá en segunda pase lo que pase:


Cazarr dijo:


> Actualizo clasificaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, juegue tranquilo... piense antes de mover... que son 20+10... que le conozco...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (22 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Juegue tranquilo, majestad, exhiba su templanza y saber estar sabiendo que su egregio dos de oros permanecerá en segunda pase lo que pase:
> 
> 
> Bueno, juegue tranquilo... piense antes de mover... que son 20+10... que le conozco...



Me he propuesto pararme un tiempo antes de cada movimiento. Una partida suele durar menos de 40 movimientos por cabeza. Si gasto 30 segundos en cada movimiento, me da casi 27 minutos jugando en 20+10, más el tiempo que el contrario gaste. Voy a intentar que la partida dure más de 45 minutos. En todo ese tiempo me da para pensar bien algunas jugadas, sobre tres minutos, ya que algunos movimientos serán premoves de cero segundos.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (22 Sep 2022)

He aquí el juego: 









Classical Chess • Clavisto vs GranMonarca


Clavisto (1892) plays GranMonarca (1614) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (22 Sep 2022)

Jugé lento. Y aún así me dejé la reina, jaja.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Sep 2022)

Pues así queda la clasificación de Segunda en el grupo A, quedando todavía partidas pendientes en el B:





*Leonberbiz asciende a Primera División* como campeón de grupo, y se enfrentará al campeón del grupo B (todavía por decidir) para decidir quién es el Campeón de Verano en Segunda.

*@Capitán Walker y Hank se clasifican para jugar el Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División*, cuyos rivales conocerán a lo largo de esta semana.

*GranMonarca (aka @calopez narcotraficante) salva automáticamente la categoría* al no tener rival para la promoción de permanencia. Qué raro se me hace ver a alguien de su talla en esa posición.

*@Taipánidas de Mileto desciende a Tercera División*, que en el próximo parcial será grupo único.


----------



## Capitán Walker (22 Sep 2022)

Gran trabajo Cazarr. Mis dieses.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Sep 2022)

@Don Pelayo ¿Te ha escrito Chemanuel?


----------



## Don Pelayo (23 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @Don Pelayo ¿Te ha escrito Chemanuel?



Me ha escrito, esperamos jugar entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## propileos (23 Sep 2022)

@blubleo ya me diras que dias y horas te van bien para jugar.


----------



## Monica1988 (23 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pues así queda la clasificación de Segunda en el grupo A, quedando todavía partidas pendientes en el B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porque gran monarca no juega contra nadie de tercera para ver si hay ascenso a segunda? no entiendo


----------



## Cazarr (23 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> porque gran monarca no juega contra nadie de tercera para ver si hay ascenso a segunda? no entiendo



Porque los séptimos de Segunda deberían jugar entre sí, 7º vs 7º, la promoción de permanencia. El ganador de ambos permanecería en Segunda, y el perdedor descendería. Así, habría tres descensos a Tercera por tres ascensos a Segunda.

Pero al ser solo seis en el grupo B es como si ya hubieran descendido dos, los 7º y 8º del B. Estas plazas las ocuparán igualmente gente de Tercera.

Es decir, que en este caso y de manera accidental, la promoción de ascenso a Segunda ofrece ascender más fácilmente, porque bastará con superar una eliminatoria, en vez de dos, debido a que ascenderán más para cubrir las bajas de los desertores.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (23 Sep 2022)

Espero rival para el ascenso.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)

Ahí están. Son los Beatles. Es 1969 y se han reunido para grabar un nuevo disco, un documental y un par de conciertos en la BBC. La imagen es inmejorable, algo casi fantástico. "¿Pero como puede ser esta calidad?" Mi amigo Cujo dice que fue grabado en formato cine. Y Cujo entiende de estas cosas. 

Los Beatles ensayan en los estudios cinematográficos de Twickenham, Inglaterra. Una nave enorme, la 1, la principal. Uno tras otro, cada uno por su cuenta, van llegando dentro del flexible horario fijado. Paul trastea con el bajo. George y Ringo, medio dormidos, le miran sentados sobre la tarima de la batería. De repente algo toma una cierta forma. Ya no son notas al azar, ya es otra cosa. Paul empieza a entonar la voz sobre el riff recién nacido. No dice nada inteligible, "nananananá..." Pero tú que lo estás viendo cincuenta y tres años después en el monitor del ordenador de tu piso en un pueblo de La Mancha reconoces al momento, sin lugar a ninguna duda, que eso que Paul acaba de crear ante tus ojos no es ni más ni menos que "Get back" 

¿Qué año era? ¿1985 o 1986? Bueno, tampoco es tan grave. Año arriba, año abajo seguías siendo un niño que hasta hacía nada se entretenía poniendo clicks de Playmobil sobre el plato del tocadiscos de tu padre, ese plato de cuatro velocidades que siempre acababas por poner a 78 revoluciones por minuto. Era una risa tanto para ti como para tus hermanos. Tu padre ya hacía tiempo que pasaba de la música, no le importaba, y de aquel trasto sólo tenías memoria para Luis del Olmo, el tipo aquel que todas las madres oían mientras hacían las cosas de la casa. 

Pero una tarde lluviosa llegas del colegio, te aburres y miras por ahí, hasta en el armarito aquel del tocadiscos que tanto te divertía cuando eras más niño. Ya eres casi un hombre, te haces pajas y muy pronto empezarás a fumar y a beber como los grandes. Follar será algo más difícil pero bueno, las pajas están bastante bien. En realidad ya te has hecho unas cuantas con la portada de ese disco de Santana, el "Abraxas" y su negra de grandes tetazas. No se te ocurrió ponerlo en el tocadiscos, desde luego, ¿quien lo haría viendo eso? ¿para qué?

Bien. Tienes doce o trece años, te acabas de hacer otra paja, llueve, no puedes salir de casa y estás aburrido. Tu madre está abajo en la tienda, tu padre trabajando en el bar, tus hermanos pequeños haciendo el gilipollas y los bebés...pues supongo que abajo en la tienda, con mama y la tía. Y entonces, de puro aburrimiento, te da por oír como suenan esos discos y probando entre Elvis, los Stones, Status Quo, The Who, Barrabás, Triana y Serrat acabas por fijarte en los Beatles, mejor en el doble rojo: 1962-1966. 

Y aquello fue aún mejor que tocar una teta. O eso imaginé al escuchar "Love me do"


Han pasado treintaiséis años. Ahora soy un hombre que poco a poco va deshaciéndose muy poco derecho desde hace mucho tiempo. La vida ha sido muy diferente a como la imaginé cuando era un niño. No todo ha sido responsabilidad mía, no, eso os lo puedo asegurar. Si en verdad hay Dios tengo muy buenas cartas bajo la manga. Y si no...pues nada. Hice lo que pude.

Amigos, bandas, mujeres, gustos, obsesiones, han pisado mi camino dejando profunda huella. Pero profundo no significa perenne, al contrario. Ya no hay nada perenne en mi salvo lo obvio, en mi caso todavía mi madre. El resto...

A veces me obceco: "Todavía me gusta esto o lo otro o lo de más allá" Pero la verdad es que ni esas pisadas profundas, profundísimas, las más profundas de todas soportan un análisis sobrio. Sólo bebiendo las reavivo. 


Al fin llega John con Yoko. George y Ringo andan acompañando a Paul para sacar "Get back" Está ahí. Acaba de nacer y ya está ahí, casi entera, tal cual será en su esencia. Paul empieza a cantar con palabras inteligibles y John, todavía medio drogado, le pregunta de qué va la letra.

- ¡Y yo qué sé! -responde- ¡Tú sígueme!


- Es increíble como se ve esto, Cujo -le dije a mi amigo.
- Sí. Pero es porque se grabó en formato cine...¿Puedo encenderme un pito de maría, Kufisto? -dijo tras echarle un vistazo a la persiana rota del ventanal del salón que me tiene en penumbra desde hace dos meses.
- Claro.


El olor a maría duró hasta después de mi siesta con todas las ventanas abiertas.


Cuando mañana venga a intentar solucionar mi problema le invitaré a comer y fumaré unas cuantas caladas mientras vemos a los últimos Beatles con otra botella de whisky a la mano.


Pronto acabarán las largas vacaciones y una vez más no habré sido capaz de escribir algo en condiciones.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Sep 2022)

Animo @Gran Monarca


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Animo @Gran Monarca



Una rapida a cinco más cincom cxapullo.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Sep 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Una rapida a cinco más cincom cxapullo.



Cuando quieras jugamos pero me caigo de sueño y no voy a hacer un niemann para salvar el poco prestigio que pueda tener.

Edito: te veo desconectado en Lichess


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Cuando quieras jugamos pero me caigo de sueño y no voy a hacer un niemann para salvar el poco prestigio que pueda tener.



  

Y yo estoy borracho. Olvídalo y disculpa.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Sep 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y yo estoy borracho. Olvídalo y disculpa.



Deja deja juguemos!!
13% bateria pero que no se diga.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Deja deja juguemos!!
> 13% bateria pero que no se diga.



Pues vamos!


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)

Rapid Chess • Clavisto vs Darke


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Sep 2022)

A ver si en otra ocasion nos juntamos con los cuerpos mas preparados. @Clavisto han salido partidas rarisimas


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Don Pelayo (24 Sep 2022)

Chemanuel me ha ganado justamente









Rapid Chess • Asturies vs chemanuel


Asturies (1500) plays chemanuel (1890) in a rated Rapid (20+3) game of chess. chemanuel won by checkmate after 36 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org






En mi descargo, diré que la partida la estuve jugando mientras esperabamos la grua tras haber petao el coche contra un seto (yo no conducia)


P.s: si llega a ser un muro no lo cuento


----------



## Don Pelayo (24 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Chemanuel me ha ganado justamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prueba:


----------



## calzonazos (24 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Prueba:



Conducía tu novia? Pues a pagar reparación


----------



## Cazarr (24 Sep 2022)

Señores,

si nadie se opone haremos una pequeña modificación en el *Calendario*.

*A partir del 3 de Octubre las jornadas volverán a ser semanales.*

*Cada semana se dará un plazo de 7 días para pactar la fecha/hora de la partida correspondiente. Plazo excepcionalmente ampliable a 10 días según circunstancias.* Pero antes de cumplirse esos 10 días la partida deberá tener hora y fecha programada.

Excepciones:
- Durante el Parcial de Otoño la jornada 8ª (la primera) se podrá jugar en cualquier momento. Esta jornada no tendrá plazo; las otras sí.
- En casos de ausencias con preaviso (viajes, trabajo, fuerza mayor...) buscaremos soluciones.

Quedará así:





¿Alguien se opone?


----------



## propileos (25 Sep 2022)

@blubleo no puedo escribirte por privado, me indica usuario no encontrado, bueno es lo de menos, te escribo para que me digas cuando te va bien jugar nuestra partida, el dia y la horquilla de horas, intentare adaptarme


----------



## Cazarr (25 Sep 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia @Don Pelayo

En teoría os falta jugar una partida entre vosotros (J7: Don Pelayo vs. Makwa). Ganar o perderla no afectará a vuestra clasificación más allá de quedar 4º o 5º, pero sí os puede afectar en el futuro en casos de empate a puntos. Así que os lo dejo a vuestra elección.

Eso sí, si queréis jugarla tendrá que ser entre hoy y mañana. Ya sabéis que el tiempo estándar es 20+10, pero si queréis pactar un tiempo más rápido podéis hacerlo.

Os agradecería también que confirméis si queréis seguir participando en el parcial de Otoño (segundo tercio de la Liga). Yo cuento que sí.

Clasificación en vuestro grupo actualmente:


----------



## knight (25 Sep 2022)

Knight 1 - 0 Montaigne









Classical Chess • knightm vs FarewellAtlantis


knightm (1978) plays FarewellAtlantis (1643) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. knightm won by checkmate after 14 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Pelayo (25 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @Carmen Martinez garcia @Don Pelayo
> 
> En teoría os falta jugar una partida entre vosotros (J7: Don Pelayo vs. Makwa). Ganar o perderla no afectará a vuestra clasificación más allá de quedar 4º o 5º, pero sí os puede afectar en el futuro en casos de empate a puntos. Así que os lo dejo a vuestra elección.
> 
> ...





Cazarr dijo:


> @Carmen Martinez garcia @Don Pelayo
> 
> En teoría os falta jugar una partida entre vosotros (J7: Don Pelayo vs. Makwa). Ganar o perderla no afectará a vuestra clasificación más allá de quedar 4º o 5º, pero sí os puede afectar en el futuro en casos de empate a puntos. Así que os lo dejo a vuestra elección.
> 
> ...



@Carmen Martinez garcia me dijo que no podria jugar, que lo confirme si es asi


----------



## Cazarr (25 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> @Carmen Martinez garcia me dijo que no podria jugar, que lo confirme si es asi



Si es así te adjudico el punto por incomparecencia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> @Carmen Martinez garcia me dijo que no podria jugar, que lo confirme si es asi




No he dicho en ningun momento eso. Mi última comunicación con ese señor fue la siguiente el dia 18 domingo




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Cualquier día y hora a partir del martes inclusive.



Estaba esperando a que me retara pues ya le dije que desde el martes 20 estaba libre. Si quiere mañana mismo podemos jugar.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • knightm vs VAYAQUESI


knightm (2018) plays VAYAQUESI (1397) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. knightm won by checkmate after 59 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## knight (25 Sep 2022)

Knight 1 - 0 vayaquesi

Se me fue el dedo en el móvil y regalé una torre cuando la partida estaba finiquitada. El take back no fue aceptado, pero la ventaja ya era mucha. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • knightm vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> knightm (2018) plays VAYAQUESI (1397) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. knightm won by checkmate after 59 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Ha ganado justamente Knightm.
No sé qué decir de la partida, estaba clara.

Creo que hasta el medio juego se puede decir que bien, pero es que a mitad de la partida me quedé sin ideas y creo que hice algún regalo que otro. De cualquier modo merecida victoria suya que jugó de forma muy sólida.

Me imagino al rival y a los espectadores lanzando impromerios hacia mi personal por el tema del tiempo. Disculpen y tal, no es nada personal. 

Me ha sabido fatal que a final de la partida a mi rival se le fue el dedo y movió una torre en un lugar que no quería y no le di a rectificar. Pues en este caso me lo creo que fue así y por un momento dude en qué hacer, hasta vi que me quedaban tres minutos y al final casi que moví por impulso. De cualquier modo acabó ganando, así que al final se quedó en una anécdota sin más.

Tema a parte, y aprovechando este incidente, aviso que yo no le pienso dar a rectificar jugada a ningún jugador, porque si se lo hago a uno, se lo tengo que hacer a todos, y a veces puede ser que sea evidentemente cierto, como en este caso, pero otras veces puede ser que me la intente colar alguno con la excusa "es que es evidente que no quería mover ahí y tal", y a lo mejor hablamos de un fallo de concentración, y sí, alguna vez perdonando algunas de esas al final he acabado perdiendo la partida, donde a uno se le queda cara de pringado. Por lo tanto no quiero que a mí me den rectificar jugada, pues yo no tengo intención de proponer tal cosa, pues cada uno tiene su forma de actuar y la respeto totalmente. Y vuelvo a hacer hincapié que en este caso a Knightm se le nota que fue un fallo a la hora de mover, siendo en todo momento muy correcto con las formas, así que en ese aspecto nada más que decir.


----------



## knight (25 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Ha ganado justamente Knightm.
> No sé qué decir de la partida, estaba clara.
> 
> Creo que hasta el medio juego se puede decir que bien, pero es que a mitad de la partida me quedé sin ideas y creo que hice algún regalo que otro. De cualquier modo merecida victoria suya que jugó de forma muy sólida.
> ...



Por eso tengo que dejar de jugar con el móvil, me ha pasado ya 2 veces en este torneo. Era obvio que quería cambiar torres, pero el dedo me dejó la torre en la casilla previa.
También entiendo que no se concedan los takebacks incluso aunque sean obvios.

Hasta llegar al medio juego estaba balanceado. No se por qué regalaste piezas sin ver un contrajuego claro, pero supongo que ver el reloj bajar y no saber que hacer, mete presión. 

Para mí la moraleja es "no juegues en el móvil mientras haya ordenador" 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Sep 2022)

knight dijo:


> Por eso tengo que dejar de jugar con el móvil, me ha pasado ya 2 veces en este torneo. Era obvio que quería cambiar torres, pero el dedo me dejó la torre en la casilla previa.
> También entiendo que no se concedan los takebacks incluso aunque sean obvios.
> 
> Hasta llegar al medio juego estaba balanceado. No se por qué regalaste piezas sin ver un contrajuego claro, pero supongo que ver el reloj bajar y no saber que hacer, mete presión.
> ...



Bueno, no sé como estabas en ese momento para conectarse, pero sí, lo suyo es jugar desde el ordenador, tal y como te comenté te podías haber conectado mientras tanto en el ordenador al ser una partida tan lenta, además que bueno, unos minutos más para empezar no me hubiese importado.
Piensa que has vuelto a confirmar que es mejor jugar desde el ordenador en una partidilla que tampoco tenía mayor historia, y que has hecho una obra de caridad.

Vayaquesí necesita vuestra hayuda, donarle vuestras piezas para que pueda sacar algún punto en la última categoría de un torneo paco que se juega por internec.


----------



## propileos (26 Sep 2022)

Las polemicas del takeback eso la culpa lichess, se quita esa cosa y fiesta, es peor que las lindes eso del takeback.
Si no fuera todo virtual ya habria habido muertos por lo del takeback.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Prueba:



Es la maldición de Madre Rusia.
Hoy a las 22.00h usted y yo solos. Nada de armas suministradas por la OTAN.


----------



## vayaquesi (26 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • FarewellAtlantis vs VAYAQUESI


FarewellAtlantis (1600) plays VAYAQUESI (1397) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. FarewellAtlantis resigned after 30 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (26 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • FarewellAtlantis vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> FarewellAtlantis (1600) plays VAYAQUESI (1397) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. FarewellAtlantis resigned after 30 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Por fin estreno el casillero de victorias. 

Por el motivo que sea me puse con cierta ventaja entre el comienzo y mitad de la partida, no me acuerdo si fue fallo de concentración del rival, algún sacrificio que hizo, acierto mío, o un poco de todo. Tendría que revisar la partida.
De cualquier modo estuvo acosando el lado del enroque corto todo el rato y no veía la partida clara pese a la ventaja. En cuanto me dio un poco de respiro fui a intercambiar damas de forma descarada, (pues aquí o follamos todos con nuestras damas o no folla ninguno ) y cuando logré el objetivo, la partida empezó a estar mucho más encarrilada.


----------



## jorge (26 Sep 2022)

@exterriga vs @Robii hoy a las 20h


----------



## Cazarr (26 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Por fin estreno el casillero de victorias.
> 
> Por el motivo que sea me puse con cierta ventaja entre el comienzo y mitad de la partida, no me acuerdo si fue fallo de concentración del rival, algún sacrificio que hizo, acierto mío, o un poco de todo. Tendría que revisar la partida.
> De cualquier modo estuvo acosando el lado del enroque corto todo el rato y no veía la partida clara pese a la ventaja. En cuanto me dio un poco de respiro fui a intercambiar damas de forma descarada, (pues aquí o follamos todos con nuestras damas o no folla ninguno ) y cuando logré el objetivo, la partida empezó a estar mucho más encarrilada.



Con tu victoria sobre Montaigne le acabas de dejar fuera de la promoción de ascenso.




@Monica1988 queda 3ª y se clasifica para la promoción.

PROMOCIÓN DE ASCENSO A SEGUNDA DIVISIÓN

*Eliminatoria a partida única.* En esta ocasión consta de una sola ronda, para compensar las plazas de los desertores. Esto significa que *quien gane asciende*.







*@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! vs. @Monica1988 *
_Final 1 Promoción de Ascenso a Segunda_

*@Tales90 vs. Chemanuel (Lichess)*
_Final 2 Promoción de Ascenso a Segunda_​Las partidas deben jugarse entre hoy y el domingo 2 de Octubre.

Tiempos: *20' + 10"* | Partida Única

Contactan BLANCAS


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Sep 2022)

@Monica1988, ¿puedes hoy?


----------



## jorge (26 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • Exterriga vs vyctoryoso


----------



## exterriga (26 Sep 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Classical Chess • Exterriga vs vyctoryoso



Curioso. Pensaba que tenía una posición aplastante, pero no lo era tanto. El plan de llevar el rey a f2 (antes de comer el caballo) se me había pasado por la cabeza, pero es muy bizarro.
No he podido chatear y desde aquí felicito a vyctoryoso.


----------



## jorge (26 Sep 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Curioso. Pensaba que tenía una posición aplastante, pero no lo era tanto. El plan de llevar el rey a f2 (antes de comer el caballo) se me había pasado por la cabeza, pero es muy bizarro.
> No he podido chatear y desde aquí felicito a vyctoryoso.



Él también se veía perdido, sinceramente. Felicidades a ti que has jugado una gran partida!


----------



## Monica1988 (26 Sep 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Monica1988, ¿puedes hoy?



hoy si puedo, si puedes ahora se puede hacer


----------



## Monica1988 (26 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Con tu victoria sobre Montaigne le acabas de dejar fuera de la promoción de ascenso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porque yo negras?? cuanto machismo que menos que quien tiene que ascender tenga blancas, se premia a quien mas ha perdido (los de segunda que luchan por mantenerse) que quien mas ha ganado ( quien lucha por ascender)

@Cazarr considera que tengo razon


----------



## Cazarr (26 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> porque yo negras?? cuanto machismo que menos que quien tiene que ascender tenga blancas, se premia a quien mas ha perdido (los de segunda que luchan por mantenerse) que quien mas ha ganado ( quien lucha por ascender)
> 
> @Cazarr considera que tengo razon



Juegas contra el 2º del otro grupo de Tercera, no contra nadie de Segunda.

Sois dos aspirantes. Él lleva blancas por haber quedado 2º (en Tercera) y tú llevas negras por haber quedado 3ª (en Tercera).


----------



## Monica1988 (26 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Juegas contra el 2º del otro grupo de Tercera, no contra nadie de Segunda.
> 
> Sois dos aspirantes. Él lleva blancas por haber quedado 2º (en Tercera) y tú llevas negras por haber quedado 3ª (en Tercera).



de acuerdo


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Sep 2022)

Por cierto,yo aún no he tenido respuesta de freddygtv...ganarme el puesto en primera en los despachos empieza a no verse tan feo  

Que la organización en su infinita sabiduría decida


----------



## blubleo (26 Sep 2022)

Vamos Triptolemo y yo a terminar la fase de grupos después del malentendido de la hora del otro día.









Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs blubleo


Triptolemo (1593) plays blubleo (1941) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. blubleo won by checkmate after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (26 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Con tu victoria sobre Montaigne le acabas de dejar fuera de la promoción de ascenso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Ya ves! Luego lo pensé y me supo fatal por Montaigne, pues no me percaté de su situación en un principio. 

Además que yo solo pensaba en salvar la poca dignidad que me podía quedar para no estar a cero puntos (aunque claro, la de Charidermo se podría considerar como victoria por retirada del rival) 

De cualquier modo puestos a echar las culpas, la tal Mónica tiene una partida ganada en los despachos* contra uno de los cocos del grupo, pues de haberse jugado esa partida y haberla ganado Tales (y que todos los demás acontecimientos hubiesen sido igual), habría quedado en un bonito empate entre los tres que no sé cómo se hubiese resuelto (si quieres echar un vistazo y comentas)

*Que conste que no entro a valorar si fue justa o no esa victoria, pues no dudo que si se le concedió fue por algo, solo hablo de los hechos en sí.

Aun así queda una eliminatoria bastante interesante entre AAAAHHHH y Mónica, que si tengo la oportunidad me gustaría ver esa partida.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Aún así queda una eliminatoria bastante interesante entre AAAAHHHH y Mónica, que sí tengo la oportunidad me gustaría ver esa partida.



Pues sí, estaría bien que acordaran una hora con tiempo y nos la hicieran saber. Pero ellos son más de improvisar.








vayaquesi dijo:


> De cualquier modo puestos a echar las culpas, la tal Mónica tiene una partida ganada en los despachos* contra uno de los cocos del grupo, pues de haberse jugado esa partida y haberla ganado Tales (y que todos los demás acontecimientos hubiesen sido igual), habría quedado en un bonito empate entre los tres que no sé cómo se hubiese resuelto (si quieres echar un vistazo y comentas)



En caso de haberse jugado y de haber ganado Tales90 contra Monica1988...

Tales habría quedado 1º (ascenso), Knight 2º (promoción) y Montaigne habría acabado 3º (promoción), ya que aunque empatase a puntos con Monica1988 él ganó su enfrentamiento contra ella (jornada 4). Por resultado particular desempataría y Montaigne acabaría encima.

Su reclamación era legítima.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Vamos Triptolemo y yo a terminar la fase de grupos después del malentendido de la hora del otro día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ando con la madre en el hospital y no tengo alma ganadora... 
Un placer...


----------



## blubleo (26 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ando con la madre en el hospital y no tengo alma ganadora...
> Un placer...



Lo siento, espero que pueda recuperarse bien. Un abrazo fuerte y mi oración por vosotros


----------



## Montaigne (26 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Por fin estreno el casillero de victorias.
> 
> Por el motivo que sea me puse con cierta ventaja entre el comienzo y mitad de la partida, no me acuerdo si fue fallo de concentración del rival, algún sacrificio que hizo, acierto mío, o un poco de todo. Tendría que revisar la partida.
> De cualquier modo estuvo acosando el lado del enroque corto todo el rato y no veía la partida clara pese a la ventaja. En cuanto me dio un poco de respiro fui a intercambiar damas de forma descarada, (pues aquí o follamos todos con nuestras damas o no folla ninguno ) y cuando logré el objetivo, la partida empezó a estar mucho más encarrilada.



Te tendí un montón de trampas y no caíste en ninguna. Mi ataque siempre pecó de insuficiente apoyo, pero había triquiuelas ocultas que te podían haber costado la cabeza. Has jugado muy bien.
Ahora retorno al fondo de la prisión, con las ratas de institutrices, como la masa verde informe con un ojo de fuego del Dead Cells.


----------



## Monica1988 (26 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pues sí, estaría bien que acordaran una hora con tiempo y nos la hicieran saber. Pero ellos son más de improvisar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que conste que @Montaigne gano por un enroque absurdo por mi parte no porque sea mejor jugadora


----------



## Don Pelayo (26 Sep 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia Ha ganado justa y limpiamente tras casi una hora de agónico encuentro









Classical Chess • Asturies vs makwa2


Asturies (1140) plays makwa2 (1264) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Asturies resigned after 77 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (26 Sep 2022)

Qué jornada de carrusel informativo ajedrecil.

¿Hay punto en Las Gaunas, @NPCpremiun?


----------



## Montaigne (26 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> que conste que @Montaigne gano por un enroque absurdo por mi parte no porque sea mejor jugadora



Ya consta en los anales de la Historia.


----------



## Gurney (27 Sep 2022)

Elegid una




Spoiler: Yo lo tengo clarísimo


----------



## propileos (27 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Vamos Triptolemo y yo a terminar la fase de grupos después del malentendido de la hora del otro día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿como que a terminar la fase de grupos, y nuestra partida?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Sep 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> @Carmen Martinez garcia Ha ganado justa y limpiamente tras casi una hora de agónico encuentro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho agónica, irritante, angustiosa, y ramplona y zafia donde las haya.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> hoy si puedo, si puedes ahora se puede hacer



Disculpa, ayer me fui a cama pronto y no vi tu mensaje. ¿Puedes hoy a las 17:00?


----------



## propileos (27 Sep 2022)

¿cuando termina el plazo para jugar las partidas de la fase de grupos?


----------



## Cazarr (27 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿cuando termina el plazo para jugar las partidas de la fase de grupos?



En teoría ayer, pero como había conversaciones en stand by di de plazo el día de hoy. Esta tarde/noche cierro todo.


----------



## propileos (27 Sep 2022)

@blubleo pues si te parece bien dejamos nuestra partida en tablas, ya cruzaremos nuestros sables en otra ocasion.


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Sep 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Disculpa, ayer me fui a cama pronto y no vi tu mensaje. ¿Puedes hoy a las 17:00?



22:40 si que puedo del día de hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 21h contra Juan de la Fuente,a ver si gano una por aburrimiento aunque sea.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Sep 2022)

*Hoy a las 00.00h se cierra el chiringuito*. Todo lo que no esté pactado hasta esa hora queda fuera de plazo. Mañana informo de los emparejamientos de Play Off.

Al resto: *descanso hasta el 3 de Octubre*. Recibiréis un aviso antes. Continuaremos con el parcial de Otoño, jornadas de la 8 a la 14.

Final del parcial de Verano en Tercera División:


----------



## Cazarr (27 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @blubleo pues si te parece bien dejamos nuestra partida en tablas, ya cruzaremos nuestros sables en otra ocasion.



Confirmo vuestras tablas. Quedas 2º, Blubleo 3º. Ambos jugáis el Play Off de Ascenso.

Gueldos acaba de vencer a DjSoul y asciende directo a Primera División. Deberá enfrentarse a Leonberbiz en partida única para determinar el campeón de Verano en Segunda, título simbólico pero que dará acceso a la eliminatoria final por el título.









Classical Chess • gueldos vs DjSoul7


gueldos (1796) plays DjSoul7 (1753) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. DjSoul7 resigned after 51 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org









​


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> 22:40 si que puedo del día de hoy



Veo que acabas de editar. ¿Antes no puedes? Si no puedes antes, a las 22:40. Si alguno de los dos no está presente a las 22:50, descalificado. ¿Trato?


----------



## Tales90 (27 Sep 2022)

@chemanuel cuando quieres jugar nuestra partida contestame por el lichess que te he contactado.


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Sep 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Veo que acabas de editar. ¿Antes no puedes? Si no puedes antes, a las 22:40. Si alguno de los dos no está presente a las 22:50, descalificado. ¿Trato?



Si alguno no está a las 23 horas descalificado ningún incel me dicta órdenes


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hoy a las 21h contra Juan de la Fuente,a ver si gano una por aburrimiento aunque sea.



He aquí 









Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Ganiccus (1432) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2280) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Sep 2022)

Partida más o menos solida...solo ha habido una cagada donde la verdad es que me ha podido la impaciencia,con esa ruptura de peón en d5...mi sentido arácnido ya me decía que algo podía estar mal ahí...era ir buscando microventajas y no he podido aguantar...

El final era demasiado igualado y demasiado árido,no me apetecía pelearlo


Si Ignacio si,he pedido un takeback,soy un cutre lo sé  es que al segundo de mover vi que la combinación era mala...


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Partida más o menos solida...solo ha habido una cagada donde la verdad es que me ha podido la impaciencia,con esa ruptura de peón en d5...mi sentido arácnido ya me decía que algo podía estar mal ahí...
> 
> El final era demasiado igualado y demasiado árido,no me apetecía pelearlo
> 
> ...



El día en que juegues algún torneo serio, vas a pedir un takeback por la costumbre y te van a decir "!A la mierda, hippy!

Por cierto, que tras esto y con la deserción de Freddy hay triple empate entre Jean y nosotros dos. Creo que el desempate le perjudica a Jean de la Fontaine.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Sep 2022)

Lo que son las partidas lentas,tratando de jugar sólido,sin excentricidades ni alegrías...todo por no perder en el movimiento 6  

Tablitas contra un buen jugador,algo es algo,ya me veía la cuarta seguida antes de empezar...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Si alguno no está a las 23 horas descalificado ningún incel me dicta órdenes



He follado más que tú en tus últimas tres vidas, y tampoco he follado mucho.

Has dicho a las 22:40. Si no estás a esa hora, partida para mí.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Sep 2022)

Comienza la partida que decidirá cual de entre @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! o @Monica1988 asciende a Segunda división:





__





Classical (20+10) rated Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1673?) challenges monica8900 (1268?)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Sep 2022)

Que fiera “Monica” tirando a la basura una posicion con valoracion -7.8 a favor


----------



## Gurney (28 Sep 2022)

Son nombres en clave para referirse a @Leonberbiz y @gueldos


----------



## propileos (28 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que fiera “Monica” tirando a la basura una posicion con valoracion -7.8 a favor



Estas partidas que te trolean no son tan faciles de ganar, tienes tantas jugadas buenas que hacer que eliges la mala.


----------



## propileos (28 Sep 2022)

propileos 1 - hank 0









Classical Chess • propileos vs hank100


propileos (1824) plays hank100 (1932) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 2 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Partida muy igualada, Hank se dejo una calidad, pero yo luego jugue muy cuñao y el tenia mejor posicion, al final consegui ganar con una serie de combinaciones paco sin mucha historia.
Agradecer a Hank, aunque no me lea, su deportividad y la disponibilidad que ha tenido para jugar sus partidas con todo el mundo.
Mis dies al virginiano.


----------



## Elinor (28 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que fiera “Monica” tirando a la basura una posicion con valoracion -7.8 a favor



A todos nos ha pasado alguna vez ir con dama de ventaja y acabar perdiendo 

Creo que es preferible jugar mal, que jugar moviendo el rey en las jugadas 4 y 5


----------



## el mensa (28 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Partida más o menos solida...solo ha habido una cagada donde la verdad es que me ha podido la impaciencia,con esa ruptura de peón en d5...mi sentido arácnido ya me decía que algo podía estar mal ahí...era ir buscando microventajas y no he podido aguantar...
> 
> El final era demasiado igualado y demasiado árido,no me apetecía pelearlo
> 
> ...



Estaba mirando al mismo tiempo el partido y la partida, inbuido por el momento un enorme cúmulo de ataques paco vinieron a mi cabeza... no se si era viable un ataque a bayoneta con el (pobre desgraciao si fuera mío) peón de h. 

Morales selección!!! Menos mal que tampoco soy Luis Enrique, nos ganaría San Marino.


----------



## Gurney (28 Sep 2022)

Elinor dijo:


> A todos nos ha pasado alguna vez ir con dama de ventaja y acabar perdiendo
> 
> Creo que es preferible jugar mal, que jugar moviendo el rey en las jugadas 4 y 5




Ha sido un buen trolleo contra el trashtalking de @Monica1988 


Bajo el signo de Fischer


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Sep 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Ha sido un buen trolleo contra el trashtalking de @Monica1988
> 
> 
> Bajo el signo de Fischer



Cuando vi la partida y me quedé viendo que sacada el rey pasear al comienzo de la misma, me quedé un poco así , y mira que he visto cosas raras en Lichess. 
Además de un modo u otro no se puede decir que le saliese mal la jugada visto el resultado. Así que por mi parte nada que objetar en ese aspecto.


----------



## propileos (28 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr lo de las promociones te lo tienes que replantear. 
Hay que perseguir a la gente para que juegue una vez a la semana y quieres que jueguen 3 partidas en 4 dias. 
Blubleo y Walker van a jugar su partida en noviembre y despues hay que jugar otra y el que gane que juegue contra uno de primera. 
Va a acabar el tema en enero de 2024. 
Yo lo que haria seria subidas y bajadas automaticas, grupos de 9, los 3 primeros que suban y los 3 ultimos que bajen, una partida por semana controlada, el domingo se inspecciona y las que falten por jugar se reparten los puntos a tu criterio. 
Y sin subdivisiones ni cruces. 
Es decir divisiones puras, primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta, etc. 
Yo se que no te gusta pero creo que seria lo mejor. 
Eso o volver al modelo antiguo, pero si comienzas a poner cruces y promociones estamos en las mismas.


----------



## el mensa (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr lo de las promociones te lo tienes que replantear.
> Hay que perseguir a la gente para que juegue una vez a la semana y quieres que jueguen 3 partidas en 4 dias.
> Blubleo y Walker van a jugar su partida en noviembre y despues hay que jugar otra y el que gane que juegue contra uno de primera.
> Va a acabar el tema en enero de 2024.
> ...



Las promociones y agonías finales dan vidilla al asunto, pero exige demasiada seriedad, el equilibrio entre esto y la diversión es difícil, yo también quitaría promociones a tenor de la experiencia porque para que no se jueguen por abandonos o entorpecer el inicio de la siguiente liga pues fuera e ya. En segunda liga única que suban tres directos o dos grupos que suban dos de cada y en primera bajen cuatro  así la enfangada va aguas arriba.

Una partida por semana obligada también sería lo suyo tal y como dijo Cazarr, al que pase o desaparezca sin decir nada punto perdido, dos incomparecencias descenso a la última liga. Así como mínimo se aseguraría dos divisiones serias y el que quiera estar o subir que lo demuestre con hechos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Las promociones y agonías finales dan vidilla al asunto, pero exige demasiada seriedad, el equilibrio entre esto y la diversión es difícil,




El paso de gigante para darle interes a estos torneos es que haya algo en juego (money money aunque sea algo moderado),lo de probar mil formatos esta bien,es un esfuerzo admirable por parte de los organizadores pero…al no poder disfrutar del placer de humillar a un rival al que miras a los ojos (o el dolor de la derrota) para mi solo queda eso como autentico y genuino incentivo…


Es algo que tiene evidentes complicaciones “logisticas” por decirlo asi y solo admitiria partidas rapidas,pero interes despertaria que duda cabe  

PD: supuestamente a Jean no le valian las tablas ayer para permanecer en primera (no lo se,eso decia Ignacio) y aun asi cuando se las ofreci no dudo en aceptarlas,es solo un ejemplo.


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr es posible jugar de nuevo dos partidas más con el idiota de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! y si pierdo o hago tablas en una sola sube el? Lo digo porque ayer tuve una llamada importante durante el transcurso y me trastocó todo. Serían dos partidas a 5+0 ya que el juega a ese ritmo y con blancas y negras cada uno en una


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr lo de las promociones te lo tienes que replantear.
> Hay que perseguir a la gente para que juegue una vez a la semana y quieres que jueguen 3 partidas en 4 dias.
> Blubleo y Walker van a jugar su partida en noviembre y despues hay que jugar otra y el que gane que juegue contra uno de primera.
> Va a acabar el tema en enero de 2024.
> ...



Sí, lo sé. Voy anotando en el _cuaderno azul_ las cosas que se pueden mejorar, pero decíroslas en mitad del fango no serviría de mucho. Si los demás tenéis quejas o sugerencias adelante, yo tomo nota y a final de Liga ya hacemos el examen.

Para empezar yo partiría la Liga en dos parciales en vez de tres: Otoño+Invierno. Eso permitiría más flexibilidad y de paso categorías más numerosas, por ejemplo de 9 o de 10, y haría más agónicos los ascensos y descensos porque descender significaría no volver a la categoría hasta el próximo año.

El* punto de las Promociones* preveo que será algo polémico, a unos no os gusta y a otros sí. Yo creo que le dan aliciente, pero concuerdo en que se pueden simplificar un poco más o, al menos, dar más tiempo. *¿Promociones o ascensos directos? Sería cuestión de votar.* Total, es un detalle menor, no hay que cambiar la estructura.

* Todo esto suponiendo que se volviera a elegir el mismo sistema o uno parecido. Pero ese debate queda para el próximo agosto.



Monica1988 dijo:


> @Cazarr es posible jugar de nuevo dos partidas más con el idiota de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! y si pierdo o hago tablas en una sola sube el? Lo digo porque ayer tuve una llamada importante durante el transcurso y me trastocó todo. Serían dos partidas a 5+0 ya que el juega a ese ritmo y con blancas y negras cada uno en una



Sí, claro. Puedes retarle las veces que quieras. Pero anoche ganó él y él sube a Segunda. Pero esto te interesa:

*Por reiteradas incomparecencias Freddygtv queda retirado de la Liga y por tanto quedan anuladas las partidas contra él.*​
Dado que había descendido a Segunda División esto quiere decir que ahora mismo hay una plaza vacía extra en Segunda. Los perdedores de la promoción de Tercera tendréis otra oportunidad: @Monica1988, jugarás contra el perdedor del cruce entre Tales90 vs. Chemanuel. El ganador de la repesca ascenderá a Segunda.


----------



## calzonazos (28 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @Cazarr es posible jugar de nuevo dos partidas más con el idiota de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! y si pierdo o hago tablas en una sola sube el? Lo digo porque ayer tuve una llamada importante durante el transcurso y me trastocó todo. Serían dos partidas a 5+0 ya que el juega a ese ritmo y con blancas y negras cada uno en una



dejate de historias, perdedora


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2022)

@Triptolemo He resuelto tu partida contra DjSoul como tablas, dado que DjSoul apareció el lunes. Pero como te dije en el privado estás en tu derecho de reclamar el punto por incomparecencia (lo dejo a tu elección). Ya estaría fuera de plazo así que no hace falta jugar la partida. Si no hay respuesta lo dejo en empate.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (28 Sep 2022)

Las promociones me parecen una buena idea. Son momentos en los que hay expectativa, lo cual hace que más foreros se pongan a ver esas partidas.

Lo ideal sería que se pudiera saber de antemano a qué hora se van a jugar todas las partidas, de esa manera el público crecería, y con ello descendería el número de jugadores que no aparecen (no estás fallando a uno sino a todos los presentes, y ganar también motiva más con audiencia).




Gurney dijo:


> Ha sido un buen trolleo contra el trashtalking de @Monica1988
> 
> 
> Bajo el signo de Fischer



Me inspiré en esa serie de partidas. Pero, ojo, al parecer no era Bobby Fischer, era un tipo usando aperturas absurdas manualmente y luego un programa.










Monica1988 dijo:


> @Cazarr es posible jugar de nuevo dos partidas más con el idiota de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! y si pierdo o hago tablas en una sola sube el? Lo digo porque ayer tuve una llamada importante durante el transcurso y me trastocó todo. Serían dos partidas a 5+0 ya que el juega a ese ritmo y con blancas y negras cada uno en una



No me vengas con excusas baratas para el ridículo hecho ayer. Cuando quieras entrenamos, pero nuestro enfrentamiento ya sucedió.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que se pudiera saber de antemano a qué hora se van a jugar todas las partidas, de esa manera el público crecería, y con ello descendería el número de jugadores que no aparecen (no estás fallando a uno sino a todos los presentes, y ganar también motiva más con audiencia).



Eso depende de la generosidad de los protagonistas. Existía la costumbre de pactar las partidas con antelación y decirlo por el hilo, para los interesados que quisieran verla con palomitas. Pero sólo unos pocos conservan tan honrada honorable tradición.


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Sep 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Las promociones me parecen una buena idea. Son momentos en los que hay expectativa, lo cual hace que más foreros se pongan a ver esas partidas.
> 
> Lo ideal sería que se pudiera saber de antemano a qué hora se van a jugar todas las partidas, de esa manera el público crecería, y con ello descendería el número de jugadores que no aparecen (no estás fallando a uno sino a todos los presentes, y ganar también motiva más con audiencia).
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo y te machaco puto


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, lo sé. Voy anotando en el _cuaderno azul_ las cosas que se pueden mejorar, pero decíroslas en mitad del fango no serviría de mucho. Si los demás tenéis quejas o sugerencias adelante, yo tomo nota y a final de Liga ya hacemos el examen.
> 
> Para empezar yo partiría la Liga en dos parciales en vez de tres: Otoño+Invierno. Eso permitiría más flexibilidad y de paso categorías más numerosas, por ejemplo de 9 o de 10, y haría más agónicos los ascensos y descensos porque descender significaría no volver a la categoría hasta el próximo año.
> 
> ...



en ese caso tendría blancas fijo no?


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Sep 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Las promociones me parecen una buena idea. Son momentos en los que hay expectativa, lo cual hace que más foreros se pongan a ver esas partidas.
> 
> Lo ideal sería que se pudiera saber de antemano a qué hora se van a jugar todas las partidas, de esa manera el público crecería, y con ello descendería el número de jugadores que no aparecen (no estás fallando a uno sino a todos los presentes, y ganar también motiva más con audiencia).
> 
> ...



ya te mandre desafio puto mierdas


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> en ese caso tendría blancas fijo no?



El color lo determina la clasificación, primero el puesto (1º, 2º...) y después los puntos.
​Si te toca contra Tales90 jugarías con negras, puesto que él es 2º y tú 3ª.​Si te toca Chemanuel jugarías con blancas, ya que ambos sois 3ºs pero tú tienes mejor puntuación (3 tú, 2 él).​
Si se me permite hacer apuestas yo creo que ganará Tales90 y te tocará contra Chemanuel.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Eso depende de la generosidad de los protagonistas. Existía la costumbre de pactar las partidas con antelación y decirlo por el hilo, para los interesados que quisieran verla con palomitas. Pero sólo unos pocos conservan tan *honrada* tradición.



honorable


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2022)

*El sorteo de grupos de Segunda, hoy a las 20:00h:*

Enlace: _Composición de grupos de Segunda División (LBA)_


----------



## blubleo (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿como que a terminar la fase de grupos, y nuestra partida?



Se me escapo del radar vaya cabeza… jugaremos en otra entonces


----------



## el mensa (28 Sep 2022)

El grupo 2 ya está reunido para el tema horarios de partidas:


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *POST 4
> 
> Funcionamiento del Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División:*
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que la promoción de ascenso a segunda se jugaban dos partidas, por aquello que pone en la parte "2/2", del ganador de la línea amarilla contra el de la línea roja.

No lo digo por perjudicar a nadie ni mucho menos, incluso es algo que me podría perjudicar a mí en un supuesto caso.

Además, ni qué decir que en mi caso, pues casi que prefiero derroirme en tercera , porque el nivel que hay en segunda creo que es muy superior (aunque si algún día asciendo, pues bienvenido sea), e imagino que lo mismo pasará con los que estén en primera. *Es decir, que en general, las categorías están bien definidas.*

De cualquier modo la enhorabuena a la gente que ha subido de tercera a segunda, y también de los de segunda a primera (aunque me pille un poco lejos). Y suerte, que seguramente falta os hará (o quizá no). 
Y sí, enhorabuena al campeón de primera del parcial de verano. (Por mencionarlos a todos, ahora si eso, después de los Doritos, veo quienes son los afortunados )

Así es mi vida, pensando a lo grande.... 

Edito: de paso aprovecho de felicitar a la organización, porque quitando las posibles mejoras puntuales que se puedan hacer, si las categorías están bien definidas, es que algo se está haciendo bien.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @Triptolemo He resuelto tu partida contra DjSoul como tablas, dado que DjSoul apareció el lunes. Pero como te dije en el privado estás en tu derecho de reclamar el punto por incomparecencia (lo dejo a tu elección). Ya estaría fuera de plazo así que no hace falta jugar la partida. Si no hay respuesta lo dejo en empate.




Contacte con el de nuevo y de nuevo no me dijo hora ninguna, es venezolano creó, le he puesto un mensaje y no dice nada de momento... 

El en ningún momento me ha dicho nada concreto y yo varias veces le he pedido que decida la hora que me importa un pito y que tengo libre... 

Se que estamos fuera de tiempo, dale al chaval 24 horas... 
Sino el punto debería ser mio, no voy a estar como me ha pasado cada 2 horas abrir el lichess haber si este hombre responde... 

A veces solo me dice hola o cosas por el estilo...


----------



## Cazarr (28 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Yo pensaba que la promoción de ascenso a segunda se jugaban dos partidas, por aquello que pone en la parte "2/2", del ganador de la línea amarilla contra el de la línea roja.



Así es, hamijo, lo entendiste bien. En esta ocasión hemos cambiado el número de rondas porque hay plazas por cubrir en Segunda de gente que ha desertado.



Triptolemo dijo:


> Contacte con el de nuevo y de nuevo no me dijo hora ninguna, es venezolano creó, le he puesto un mensaje y no dice nada de momento...
> 
> El en ningún momento me ha dicho nada concreto y yo varias veces le he pedido que decida la hora que me importa un pito y que tengo libre...
> 
> ...



Me pasa igual con él. Si jugáis valido la partida y la cuento como tal. Si no, el punto es tuyo.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr me ha respondido, dice que ha tenido problemas electricos en su zona... 

Le he pedido que hoy o mañana y que diga la hora...


----------



## Tales90 (28 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El paso de gigante para darle interes a estos torneos es que haya algo en juego (money money aunque sea algo moderado),lo de probar mil formatos esta bien,es un esfuerzo admirable por parte de los organizadores pero…al no poder disfrutar del placer de humillar a un rival al que miras a los ojos (o el dolor de la derrota) para mi solo queda eso como autentico y genuino incentivo…
> 
> 
> Es algo que tiene evidentes complicaciones “logisticas” por decirlo asi y solo admitiria partidas rapidas,pero interes despertaria que duda cabe
> ...



Lo suyo seria poner 2 euros cada uno y dar unas medallas o algo, al primer, segundo y tercer clasificado de cada grupo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Lo suyo seria poner 2 euros cada uno y dar unas medallas o algo, al primer, segundo y tercer clasificado de cada grupo.



Yo pensaba en unos 10...pero vamos,algo así

En principio de Ignacio o Cazarr me fiaría como custodios de la pasta...hasta que luego se quiten la careta y hagan un Dioni  

Pero vamos,no insisto mucho con esto que se que tiene poca aceptación la idea


----------



## Tales90 (28 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Lo suyo seria poner 2 euros cada uno y dar unas medallas o algo, al primer, segundo y tercer clasificado de cada grupo.



Poner algo de dinero para dar algún premio, pero no en metalico sino unas medallas a los campeones y quizas un trofeo al campeón general del torneo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Poner algo de dinero para dar algún premio, pero no en metalico sino unas medallas a los campeones y quizas un trofeo al campeón general del torneo.



claro,y las medallas las mandas por Seur al ganador...


----------



## Tales90 (28 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> claro,y las medallas las mandas por Seur al ganador...



Ese es el principal problema. La entrega de premios.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo pensaba en unos 10...pero vamos,algo así
> 
> En principio de Ignacio o Cazarr me fiaría como custodios de la pasta...hasta que luego se quiten la careta y hagan un Dioni
> 
> Pero vamos,no insisto mucho con esto que se que tiene poca aceptación la idea



   Al fin vamos a capitalizar esto, pero..
¿cómo convencemos para que paguen a los que no tienen ninguna posibilidad de ganar? That´s the question.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Sep 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Al fin vamos a capitalizar esto, pero..
> ¿cómo convencemos para que paguen a los que no tienen ninguna posibilidad de ganar? That´s the question.



hombre...se puede optar por la via expeditiva,es decir se considera como un torneo normal que tiene cuota de inscripcion...si quieres jugar gratis te vas al parque con los abuelos (hippy) 


a mi no me importa que el dinero se le ingrese a una persona de confianza,y al acabar el torneo este haga las transferencias que toquen...con 15-20 participantes y premios para los tres o cuatro primeros,por decir algo,podria quedar una cosa curiosa.

tendrian que ser partidas rapidas donde no de tiempo a consultar nada sin perder por tiempo,porque sois todos muy buena gente y muy majetes,pero donde hay dinero las almas se corrompen...


PD: yo mismo si juega la panda de frikazos que hay por aqui tambien tendria pocas opciones de podium


----------



## propileos (29 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo pensaba en unos 10...pero vamos,algo así
> 
> En principio de Ignacio o Cazarr me fiaría como custodios de la pasta...hasta que luego se quiten la careta y hagan un Dioni
> 
> Pero vamos,no insisto mucho con esto que se que tiene poca aceptación la idea



Pero que cojones, no me lo puedo creer, Apolo proponiendo un crowdfunding. 
Que tramas moreno.


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Sep 2022)

Que no, coño, dejar de fliparos. Con la cantidad de casapapis e inadaptados sociales sin un puto duro que hay en este foro y que venderían a sus madres por cincuenta euros, esto se nos llena de Niemanns con bolas anales.


----------



## vayaquesi (29 Sep 2022)

Ya que estamos proponiendo cosas, aunque antes dije que me parece que hasta ahora la organización en general va por buen camino, lanzo mi propuesta:

Me pareció leer en algún mensaje de semanas atrás de gente que estaba en desacuerdo con el tema de las divisiones, yo sí que pienso que está bien que haya categorías, porque aquí hay niveles muy dispares, sin embargo estaría bien que al margen de la liga haya una *competición de copa*.

Dicha competición de copa primero pienso que la debería de llevar otra persona más, porque aunque la organización es buena, quizá sea mucho trabajo para solo para Cazarr (sin olvidar la labor de torneos anteriores de Ignadaptado). Por otra parte creo que debería ser un torneo mucho más paco, de un torneo puro, es decir, todos en un mismo bombo, a pelo (siempre a pelo), donde si uno no quiere jugar, que no le repercuta en la clasificación de la liga. Aunque bueno, quizá me estoy yendo un poco por las ramas en esta parte.

Luego ya, para que se nos termine de ir la pinza del todo, un torneo de súper copa, con el primer y segundo clasificado de primera, y de la liga, y no digo de jugar Champions porque Calópez no tiene más foros, que sino también.

Además los primeros torneos del foro fueron así, eliminatorias puras y duras y como mucho una breve fase de grupos. Eso sí, a diferencia de las primeras ediciones, tendría que ser todo a una partida para hacerlo más dinámico, porque ya solo con la liga hay muchas partidas.

También estaría bien variar la copa entre eliminatoria o suizo (yo prefiero a las suizas, pero bueno...), aunque en esta edición con el tema de establecer categorías, ya se encontró una excusa para meter dicho formato suizo. La cuestión es que haya variedad, pero sin sobrecargar el calendarios de partidas y estableciendo como prioridad las partidas de liga. Por cierto, algunos recordarán que un año el torneo se hizo con formato suizo.

De todas formas creo que esto es mejor que se considere para el año que viene, porque primero hay que ver si el formato liga con divisiones se consolida.

Y bueno, hasta aquí mi contribución de hoy, que con tal de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, decir que NO me ofrezco voluntario para colaborar con la organización.


----------



## propileos (29 Sep 2022)

Si se podria acortar la LIGA y hacer varias copas, COPA BLITZ, COPA RAPIDA Y COPA BULLET, con jamones para todos los ganadores.
El formato de copa que sea electrico, todos en el mismo bombo, que pase ronda el que gane y si hay tablas que pase el que lleva negras.
Como los numeros de la copa son 2,4,8,16,32 y somos mas/menos 32 habria que hacer un ajuste al principio para cuadrarlo ahi, pero nada que no se pueda solucionar.


----------



## propileos (29 Sep 2022)

@blubleo y @Capitán Walker meteos caña que hay que cerrar la temporada de verano ya.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Ya que estamos proponiendo cosas, aunque antes dije que me parece que hasta ahora la organización en general va por buen camino, lanzo mi propuesta:
> 
> Me pareció leer en algún mensaje de semanas atrás de gente que estaba en desacuerdo con el tema de las divisiones, yo sí que pienso que está bien que haya categorías, porque aquí hay niveles muy dispares, sin embargo estaría bien que al margen de la liga haya una *competición de copa*.
> 
> ...



¿Algo así por casualidad...?















Spoiler



Todo mi apoyo a un torneo-copa al margen de la Liga y el Blitz de Navidad. Siempre que alguien se ofrezca.

Yo tengo previsto un torneo/copa para verano (Junio-Julio), y en borrador tengo un torneo menor para el mes de febrero. La Supercopa que aparece en abril sería un torneo muy corto y selectivo, en el que participarían invitados unos pocos.


----------



## blubleo (29 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @blubleo y @Capitán Walker meteos caña que hay que cerrar la temporada de verano ya.



He contactado por privado y por lichess y aunque se ha conectado no se si es que no lo ha visto. A ver si esta tarde a las 18 o así puede estar


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 Sep 2022)

Liga, Copa y Champions.


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> He contactado por privado y por lichess y aunque se ha conectado no se si es que no lo ha visto. A ver si esta tarde a las 18 o así puede estar



Venga, esta noche despues de cenar nos batiremos en duelo.

Apolo, vete preparando que pronto nos volveremos a ver...


----------



## Clavisto (29 Sep 2022)

- Hoy llueve, Kufisto -dijo el primer cliente de la oscura mañana.
- Lo creeré cuando lo vea -respondí- Es más: sólo lo creeré cuando sienta las gotas sobre mi cabeza. ¿Y sabes lo que te digo? Que ni aún así estaría convencido del todo.
- Jajaja...

Los últimos tres clientes del mediodía, un matrimonio y un hombre, se fueron tras apurar sus segundas cervezas. Gente educada y de profesiones liberales que pasaron el rato hablando de la pandemia y de sus felices viajes a otros países. Salí afuera, encendí un cigarrillo y miré los árboles marchitos de la mediana y el cielo gris.

Esta vez no me dijo nada. Con ojillos desesperados entró al bar.

- No hay nadie -le dije mientras lo hacía. Pero no lo creyó.

Pasé tras fumar una calada más y fui a la cocina a dejar el cigarrillo. No quería dejarla sola. No la vi al salir. Desconfiado, miré en los servicios y no estaba. Se esfumó en un par de parpadeos. Después de todo no había nadie. Se lo había dicho.

- Dame algo para comprar algo -dijo la primera vez.
- No.

Y tiró calle abajo.

Hará ya cinco años que nos encontramos. Entonces me pidió para un billete de autobús y le di. Es algo muy socorrido, el viaje a otra parte y tal. La benevolencia no es mala, además de ser una bella palabra. El problema, como con todo, es encontrar el equilibrio entre ser benevolente o idiota. Y cuando un día tras otro ves que no se han ido sólo quedan dos opciones: o ya no hay autobuses o te han engañado. Y no hay día que no veas autobuses pasar delante de tus narices.

Eran las tres de la tarde. Todavía una hora y media por delante. Pillé el cigarrillo apagado de la cocina, salí afuera y lo encendí. El cielo entero estaba tan gris como azul cuando lo está despejado. El cielo era una nube. El cielo entero era una ligera nube enorme, infinita, pesada.

Pasé adentro, cogí el teléfono y fui al ventanal.

Y poco después empezó a llover.


Y entonces fue que salí a la puerta del bar para oler la lluvia que caía en mi cabeza antes de alcanzar el suelo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Qué jornada de carrusel informativo ajedrecil.
> 
> ¿Hay punto en Las Gaunas, @NPCpremiun?



No ando muy operativo estos dias, a ver si me actualizo y comento algo, si entre para avisar de que hoy no juego bundesliga y tengo tropecientas alertas, y para más le metisteis 5 páginas al hilo, amenazo con comentar el fin de semana, abisados estais.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Sep 2022)

Menudo temonazxo:



A subir hilos.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Sep 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Venga, esta noche despues de cenar nos batiremos en duelo.
> 
> Apolo, vete preparando que pronto nos volveremos a ver...





blubleo dijo:


> He contactado por privado y por lichess y aunque se ha conectado no se si es que no lo ha visto. A ver si esta tarde a las 18 o así puede estar



Jugad, jugad malditos!


----------



## blubleo (29 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Jugad, jugad malditos!











Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs blubleo


Ricardinho1492 (1593) plays blubleo (1941) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 59 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (29 Sep 2022)

@propileos: si quien gana es Blubleo tú llevarás blancas. Si gana Capitán Walker llevarás negras.


----------



## el mensa (29 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @propileos: si quien gana es Blubleo tú llevarás blancas. Si gana Capitán Walker llevarás negras.



Tablas!


----------



## Cazarr (30 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Tablas!



Pues a jugar otra vez (cambiando colores).


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Algo así por casualidad...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada más que añadir, se ve que está todo preparado.


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> - Hoy llueve, Kufisto -dijo el primer cliente de la oscura mañana.
> - Lo creeré cuando lo vea -respondí- Es más: sólo lo creeré cuando sienta las gotas sobre mi cabeza. ¿Y sabes lo que te digo? Que ni aún así estaría convencido del todo.
> - Jajaja...
> 
> ...



Gracias Clavisto, ya no me acordaba de ese grupo, The Cult.
Que guitarra tan buena sostiene toda la cancion.


----------



## blubleo (30 Sep 2022)

Vamos a intentar jugar de nuevo esta tarde, si no puede ser hoy cedo el punto a mi rival para que pueda avanzar el playoff

Vamos a ver Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs blubleo


----------



## blubleo (30 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Gracias Clavisto, ya no me acordaba de ese grupo, The Cult.
> Que guitarra tan buena sostiene toda la cancion.



Cuando quieras jugamos!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Sep 2022)

Pues nada, al final me ha pasado como al Atlético de Madrid. En los momentos decisivos, me falta rematar la faena.


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Pues nada, al final me ha pasado como al Atlético de Madrid. En los momentos decisivos, me falta rematar la faena.



Has mejorado mucho de un año aqui, estabas con los de tercera y ahora estas peleando por meterte en primera, se nota que te has estudiado a fondo los TUTORIALES PACO.


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Cuando quieras jugamos!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



tengo que salir ahora, ¿te va bien mañana sabado a las 7 de la tarde?


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2022)

Quiero hacer un llamamiento publico a @naufragodelpisito para que vuelva a los ruedos, a ser posible con 2 o 3 rubias cachondas. 
Estamos pocos lo que necesitamos son refuerzos no perder gente. 

Tambien solicitar a @Cazarr para el futuro que en los cruces que haya tablas que pase el que lleva negras, nos podemos eternizar con los cruces, cruces a 5 partidas, donde se repiten las partidas con tablas, etc, NO podemos plantear las cosas asi. 
Los cruces tienen que ser ELECTRICOS una partida y fuera, ademas asi el que pierde no se queda dañado mentalmente. 
Yo no quiero jugar en el BLITZ o el torneo que sea 5 partidas contra gente indeseable y que me gane las 5, a ver si lo puedes evitar eso hombre.


----------



## blubleo (30 Sep 2022)

Me va bastante mal...avísame si estás conectado entre hoy y mañana por la noche y sino que juegue capitán Walker por mí si hay tanta prisa

Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Me va bastante mal...avísame si estás conectado entre hoy y mañana por la noche y sino que juegue capitán Walker por mí si hay tanta prisa
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk



No te apures, ya encontraremos una hora, que espere la organizacion, luego hay que quedar con Jean de la fontaine, o sea que la cosa va para largo, yo ya propuse de hacer ascensos y descensos directos para evitar todo esto, pero no se tomo en cuenta. 
No es culpa nuestra @blubleo


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Sep 2022)

Bueno, tendré que ver las cosas por el lado bueno. En la liga Pro me iban a llover las ostias por todos los lados.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Tambien solicitar a @Cazarr para el futuro que en los cruces que haya tablas que pase el que lleva negras, nos podemos eternizar con los cruces, cruces a 5 partidas, donde se repiten las partidas con tablas, etc, NO podemos plantear las cosas asi.
> Los cruces tienen que ser ELECTRICOS una partida y fuera, ademas asi el que pierde no se queda dañado mentalmente.
> Yo no quiero jugar en el BLITZ o el torneo que sea 5 partidas contra gente indeseable y que me gane las 5, a ver si lo puedes evitar eso hombre.



Que hablen los demás.

¿Pero por qué beneficiar taaaanto a las negras?  Me parece más un castigo al que juega con blancas (que encima es el mejor clasificado) que una mera "electrización" de los cruces.

Vería más lógico que en caso de tablas pase el mejor clasificado, que serían blancas.

*¿Qué opináis los demás?*



blubleo dijo:


> Me va bastante mal...avísame si estás conectado entre hoy y mañana por la noche y sino que juegue capitán Walker por mí si hay tanta prisa
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk





propileos dijo:


> No te apures, ya encontraremos una hora, que espere la organizacion, luego hay que quedar con Jean de la fontaine, o sea que la cosa va para largo, yo ya propuse de hacer ascensos y descensos directos para evitar todo esto, pero no se tomo en cuenta.
> No es culpa nuestra @blubleo



*Jugad tranquilos, nadie os está metiendo prisa.*

Supongo que en un plazo de 7 días podéis jugar. Si empezamos unos pocos días más tarde tampoco nos vamos a morir.

Otra cosa que planteé al principio era hacer las partidas de promoción a 10+5 en vez de a 20+10. Pero para evitar _"es que no es justos"_ lo dejé igual que en la Liga.

Sobre lo que propones, Propileos, de quitar Play Off's por ascensos directos, si la mayoría quiere cambiarlo por mí no hay problema. Porque como dije es cambiar un color, no la estructura. Pero falta que se pronuncien los demás.

No solo está la fórmula de los ascensos directos, también se puede reducir a dos partidas únicas (2º vs. 2º y después Ganador vs. 6º de Primera). Lo digo para que tengamos todas las opciones en cuenta:





​


----------



## Cazarr (30 Sep 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Me va bastante mal...avísame si estás conectado entre hoy y mañana por la noche y sino que juegue capitán Walker por mí si hay tanta prisa
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk



He modificado el calendario, así tenéis una semana más de plazo. Oficialmente empezaremos el Parcial de Otoño el 10 de Octubre (quien quiera podrá empezar un poco antes):







Jugad tranquilos, hamijos. @blubleo @propileos


----------



## Cazarr (30 Sep 2022)

*Descanso hasta el 9 de Octubre*, final del parcial de Verano (1 de 3), VIIIª Liga 2022:


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Sep 2022)

Sacado de este artículo, link a una simpática aplicación que calcula aproximadamente tu elo fide desde el elo de tu usuario en lichess.


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr las blancas llevan ventaja, si me planteas jugar con blancas sabiendo que con las tablas pasan las negras yo elegire las blancas siempre.
Entonces, para mi, no es un injusto que con tablas pasen las negras.
Y es mucho mas emocionante jugar los cruces a una sola partida.
Ademas que perder varias veces, (2 ya son varias veces), con el mismo tio, ademas en un periodo corto de tiempo, no es sano mentalmente, te desestabiliza mucho.
Hay ajedrecistas que se han retirado o han quedado muertos para el ajedrez despues de perder varias partidas seguidas contra otro.

Sobre lo del ritmo de juego yo prefiero jugar todo el torneo con el mismo ritmo de juego, le da EMPAQUE al torneo.
No hay ningun torneo serio con varios ritmos de juego.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy contento con el formato actual.


----------



## Monica1988 (30 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr las blancas llevan ventaja, si me planteas jugar con blancas sabiendo que con las tablas pasan las negras yo elegire las blancas siempre.
> Entonces, para mi, no es un injusto que con tablas pasen las negras.
> Y es mucho mas emocionante jugar los cruces a una sola partida.
> Ademas que perder varias veces, (2 ya son varias veces), con el mismo tio, ademas en un periodo corto de tiempo, no es sano mentalmente, te desestabiliza mucho.
> ...



Vaya chapas y retrasado eres, mira que soy una dama que no mete a nadie en el ignore pero tú vas de cabeza, pesao


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2022)

¿A qué ritmo son las partidas?


----------



## propileos (1 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿A qué ritmo son las partidas?



LA LIGA que estamos jugando ahora es a 20 + 10, y proximamente jugaremos el torneo BLITZ a 5 + 0, y puede que hagamos copas a otros ritmos de juego, 10 + 0, 2 + 0, bueno eso se esta estudiando. 
Jugamos a traves de lichess, animate hombre, el nivel da igual, hay de todo, gente de mas de 2500 y otros de 1500 o menos.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> LA LIGA que estamos jugando ahora es a 20 + 10, y proximamente jugaremos el torneo BLITZ a 5 + 0, y puede que hagamos copas a otros ritmos de juego, 10 + 0, 2 + 0, bueno eso se esta estudiando.
> Jugamos a traves de lichess, animate hombre, el nivel da igual, hay de todo, gente de mas de 2500 y otros de 1500 o menos.



Yo juego en lichess pero a 3+2 como mucho. Por mi experiencia, a más tiempo mucha gente hace trampas.
Analizas la partida y se ve que han tirado de máquina en jugadas concretas que no son tan humanas habiendo otras más normales. Y en casi todos los movimientos, buenas jugadas.
Y eso no mola.
Un torneo a 3+2 o 3+1 estaría bien probar a ver.
Tal vez haya más gente que jugaría al eliminar esa posibilidad.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

- Hola, pequeño.

La criatura, chupando un bibe, me miraba desde el regazo de su madre. Con cuidado alargué la mano para tocarlo. No me atreví con la carita y pasé las yemas de dos dedos por unos tobillos del tamaño de media lenteja. El chico no me quitaba ojo.

- ¿No ve todavía, verdad? -pregunté a la madre.
- No, pero sí oye -respondió sonriendo.
- ¿Desde que nacen?
- Sí. Reconocen las voces. Incluso cuando están dentro del vientre.
- ¿Qué tiempo tiene? ¿Mes y medio?
- ¡Un mes! -dijo ella sonriendo más- ¡Jo, Kufisto, ya no te acuerdas!
- He fallado por poco. ¡Y he estado de vacaciones! ¡Hola, pequeño! Soy Kufisto, el camarero de tu madre. He visto nacer a tus dos hermanitos y ahora te veo a ti. Bueno, nacer no, eso tu padre, pero vamos que enseguida se pasaron por aquí, por el bar...¡Qué guapo eres!

Nos reímos. El chico seguía mirándome aún sin tocarle.

- ¿Como se llama?
- Martín.
- Martín...Bonito nombre. ¡Hola, Martín! Cuando tu seas un chaval yo ya seré un viejo; ¡aunque espero llegar a tiempo de ponerte tu primer cubalibre!

Y su madre y yo nos reímos con ganas.


Hay días...Hay días a los que uno despierta de la noche como un preso. Días nocturnos al primer parpadeo. El ayer subyuga al hoy cobrándose la deuda dejada a cambio por el antes de ayer. En el ayer del día de antes uno sólo está para superar la borrachera a cualquier precio; ese es tu día, poderla. El malo es el siguiente: te vaciaste tanto para sacar de tu cuerpo todo lo malo que también con él expulsaste lo bueno que aún queda en ti. Como en una de esas sesiones de quimio que reciben los enfermos de cáncer; bueno y malo, todo se va de ti. Y ese, Martín, este, es el día vacío, el peor. El día que hay que dejar pasar desde el momento en el que abres los ojos para recuperar la consciencia y la memoria. Porque tú no tienes memoria, pequeño, pero la tendrás; y la memoria (más si va siendo mala) es un mago malo, amigo, un mago negro que se alimenta de tus debilidades hasta hacerte creer que no has hecho nada bueno desde que naciste del vientre de tu madre.


Fue una mañana como tantas otras; una mañana como tantas otras mañanas de sábado. Sólo hubo un cliente extraño; el resto estuvo dentro de todos los sábados que consigo recordar; con alguna ausencia, sí, pero...hemos estado de vacaciones y la gente, los clientes, también se descolocan. Volverán, ya verás.

A veces, Martín, pasa que todo fluye. Es raro, pero pasa. Como ese tren que toma una amplia curva sobre los raíles sin tú darte cuenta. Es una curva larga (ahí estarán los matemáticos para explicártela) en la que estás dentro y sin embargo no la sientes. El mundo, la Tierra donde has nacido, gira sobre si mismo persiguiendo al sol a una velocidad de espanto. Si lo piensas un poco es una locura. Pero así es, chaval.

Así pasó el mediodía en el bar, como una gran curva que parecía una recta. Una curva amable, una curva abierta.


Y entonces llegaste tú con tu madre, tu padre y unos amigos.


Eran las cuatro de la tarde cuando salí a fumar a la puerta del bar. Tú ya llevabas un buen rato ahí dentro, en los brazos de tu madre o en los de la amiga todavía yerma o en tu carrito de bebé. Poco antes había visto salir del bar a tu madre tras dejarte en los brazos de tu padre que pronto te colocó en tu camita a ruedas.

Vi llegar el coche conducido por tu madre y me fijé en la matrícula. "Veintisiete" Siempre sumo los números de las matrículas, desde que era un chaval que empezaba a dar paseos escuchando a Pink Floyd. Veinte es el mínimo, aunque diecinueve lo dejo pasar.

- Veintisiete -le dije.
- ¿Qué? -respondió tu madre.
- La suma de los números de tu matrícula...Yo tenía veintisiete años en el dos mil...¿Qué llevas ahí?
- El bibe...¡Esta es la ventaja de tener unas tetas pequeñas!


Hola, pequeño.


Me alegro mucho de verte por aquí.


No recordarás cuanto.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Oct 2022)

Cuando da comienzo la nueva temporada?


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Cuando da comienzo la nueva temporada?



En partidas medio serias, hasta el año que viene por estas fechas menos un mes. 

Si quieres circo en cualquier momento.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Cuando da comienzo la nueva temporada?



¿Echamos unas manos en Lichess?


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Reto enviado @Taipánidas de Mileto


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien para jugar a tiempo de torneo?


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Yes. Medio. Pero todavía puedo follarte viva..


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Reto enviado @Taipánidas de Mileto



Tendría que ser más tarde, ahora me pillas saliendo de casa


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Tendría que ser más tarde, ahora me pillas saliendo de casa



Más tarde no conoceré ni a mi madre.

Buen servicio.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Cuando da comienzo la nueva temporada?



El 9 de Octubre seguimos con el segundo parcial de la temporada.

Os avisaré.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

¿No hay ningún hijo de PUTA para jugar al ajedrz a ritmo clásico, es decir veinbte más diez?0


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

ijos de la grandísima puta todos. A dies más cinco, maricones.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## propileos (1 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo juego en lichess pero a 3+2 como mucho. Por mi experiencia, a más tiempo mucha gente hace trampas.
> Analizas la partida y se ve que han tirado de máquina en jugadas concretas que no son tan humanas habiendo otras más normales. Y en casi todos los movimientos, buenas jugadas.
> Y eso no mola.
> Un torneo a 3+2 o 3+1 estaría bien probar a ver.
> Tal vez haya más gente que jugaría al eliminar esa posibilidad.



A 2+1 se pueden usar modulos con la misma facilidad que a 20+10.
Yo entiendo lo que dices pero si la gente dejara de hacer cosas porque el otro puede hacer trampas no se haria nada.
No habria liga de futbol en España ni carreras ciclistas en ninguna parte del mundo.
Nadie correria los 100 lisos ni se jugaria al tenis y no habria espectadores para verlo.
Lichess tiene sus controles como hay controles en cualquier deporte, mas alla de eso poco podemos hacer.
Quiza a 1+0 eliminariamos esa posibilidad pero la gente no quiere jugar por aqui a ese ritmo.
Ademas que si no tienes buen mouse o buena conexion a ese ritmo pierdes y tampoco parece muy justo.
Si quieres puedes jugar con nosotros y si notas algo raro denuncialo a lichess, el enlace para denunciar esta en el tercer post de este link

How to report a player?

Solo hay que poner el nombre del jugador, pegas la partida y ellos lo analizan.
Otra cosa que se podia hacer es limitar la participacion a jugadores con mas de 5 mil partidas en el ritmo al que vayamos a jugar.
Se supone que si esa cuenta lleva tantas partidas ha pasado los filtros y es una cuenta que te garantiza NO-TRAMPAS.
Pero estamos pocos y no es cuestion de poner barreras de entrada.
La semana que viene comienza el segundo parcial de LA LIGA puedes apuntarte y probar, si no te convence te vas y si te gusta sigues.

Bueno a 1 + 0 tambien se pueden usar modulos, aqui en este video en el minuto 4.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿No hay ningún hijo de PUTA para jugar al ajedrz a ritmo clásico, es decir veinbte más diez?0



Yo estoy si gustas


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo estoy si gustas



Vamos


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Rapid Chess • Taipanidas vs Clavisto


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Rapid Chess • Taipanidas vs Clavisto



Taipanidas vs Drunken Clavisto no es el full equipe Clavisto que me derrotó en liga sin mayores problemas pero eso que me llevo.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Taipanidas vs Drunken Clavisto no es el full equipe Clavisto que me derrotó en liga sin mayores problemas pero eso que me llevo.



   

Biwen jugado. Tres de tres. Y no estaba tan borracho,.


----------



## propileos (2 Oct 2022)

@blubleo ya me diras que dias y a que horas te va bien jugar y quedamos.


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Oct 2022)

Hola, a mí me gusta el formato pero creo que a 20+10 es excesivo. Tampoco 3+0 o 3+2 lo veo bien (los infraseres del Foro no tenemos la capacidad de procesar tan rápido). En mi opinión, lo ideal sería 5+3, 7+0 o 10+0.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A 2+1 se pueden usar modulos con la misma facilidad que a 20+10.
> Yo entiendo lo que dices pero si la gente dejara de hacer cosas porque el otro puede hacer trampas no se haria nada.
> No habria liga de futbol en España ni carreras ciclistas en ninguna parte del mundo.
> Nadie correria los 100 lisos ni se jugaria al tenis y no habria espectadores para verlo.
> ...



Desconocía el uso de bots en estas plataformas.
Aún así, el número de gente que los utilice será una pequeña parte. Y por otro lado, con más tiempo de juego se facilita (sí o sí) totalmente que cualquiera utilice un módulo fácilmente. Y ahí sí que la gran mayoría de usuarios saben utilizarlo, con el móvil por ejemplo. 
Por lo que estoy seguro de que a más tiempo, más probabilidad de que usen módulo y también que camuflen algunas jugadas peores para disimular según vayan viendo el desarrollo de la partida. 
Esto es mucho más difícil si se dispone de poco tiempo, ya que hay que ir reproduciendo jugadas en ambos tableros y hay que hacerlo rápido para que no se agote el tiempo.

Yo he podido comprobar con gente conocida, jugar un torneo y tras analizar las partidas estar seguro 99% de que me habían hecho trampas dos de cuatro jugadores.
Me callé y no dije nada, pero dejé de jugar con ellos.

Lo que dices, comparando con otros deportes, de que no habría deportes, no es así. Ya que en este caso de jugar online se dan unas circunstancias especiales que facilitan mucho que cualquiera lo pueda hacer, desde casa, anónimamente, de forma sencilla si se juega a un mínimo de tiempo.
Cosa que con otros deportes no es tan sencillo y está muy penalizado.
Si a uno que haga trampas le llegaran a cancelar la cuenta, podrá seguir jugando y sin repercusión sobre su persona. Es un caso especial.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Yo puedo decir que no he hecho un solo movimiento con ayuda del amigo de silicio desde 2015...del resto no pondría la mano en el fuego por nadie,si bien algunos tiendo a creer que tampoco...

No es culpa mía,es de actor secundario bob que tiene una paranoia contagiosa


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Oct 2022)

Hoy no había batalla por equipos???


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Oct 2022)

__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #DQ4Lvp0R


39 players compete in the Oct 2, 2022 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Oct 2022)

@blubleo ya me diras cuando te va bien jugar


----------



## blubleo (3 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @blubleo ya me diras cuando te va bien jugar



Que te parece esta tarde a las 18:15 o esta noche?

Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (3 Oct 2022)

@blubleo hoy me va mal, te propongo mañana martes a las 8 de la tarde, ya me diras.


----------



## propileos (3 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr ya he quedado con Blubleo por el chat de lichess, jugamos mañana martes a las 8 de la tarde. 
¿quien lleva blancas?


----------



## Cazarr (3 Oct 2022)

@mo


propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr ya he quedado con Blubleo por el chat de lichess, jugamos mañana martes a las 8 de la tarde.
> ¿quien lleva blancas?



Tú

Si se empata se intercambia color


----------



## Clavisto (4 Oct 2022)

Lo único de extraño que tienen los sueños es la falta de transición entre ellos. Más que los diferentes escenarios, más que los distintos personajes, más que lo estrambótico de algunas situaciones es la desmemoria de la continuidad entre ellos lo que al despertar te lleva a saber con toda certeza que sólo fueron sueños. 
Un tipo feliz vino hoy al bar. Un hombre que por edad ya es anciano pero se niega a resignarse. Ha tenido una vida plena: un trabajo vocacional muy bien remunerado, un sólo matrimonio, hijos, nietos y biznietos, mil líos con mujeres y subalternas, innumerables fiestas con los amigos, viajes alrededor del mundo...

- ¡Kufisto! -dijo nada más cruzar la puerta.
- ¡Hombre, qué tal! -respondí. Y me echó la mano. Hacía unos meses desde la última vez.
- ¡Joder, macho! ¡Cada día estás mejor, cabrón!
- ¡Tú sí que estás bien! -dije riendo sin necesidad de mentira piadosa alguna. Tiene algo más de setenta años y exuda mas vitalidad que la inmensa mayoría de jóvenes que veo pasar por la calle.

Venía con un chico joven, el típico chaval con gafas y barbas bien cuidadas, que por lo visto un rato más tarde tenía que ser una especie de ahijado, el hijo de un buen amigo que empieza a trabajar en el hospital y todo eso.

Pidió de beber y comer sin contemplaciones: jamón del bueno, lomo del bueno y queso del bueno. Una de cada, nada de medias. Como siempre. Se sentaron a una mesa.

Tuve suerte. En ese momento el bar estaba tranquilo y podría dedicarme a ello sin aceleros. Cuando uno trabaja solo no es sencillo hacer los raros extras.

Pero nada más me había puesto a ello cuando otro cliente entró, uno de reciente data, uno de los buenos, un tío extraño a mi mirada, uno que no deja de sonreír pero sin transmitir esa alegría característica del hombre que pasa por la vida sabiendo lo que viene a cada momento. Eso se tiene o no se tiene.

Es un hombre de unos sesenta años, ojos saltones, calvo y de boca grande. Le gusta hablar. Le he caído en gracia. Empezó a venir hace unos meses en compañía de un antiguo cliente, un tío muy prudente al que por esas cosas de la vida he empezado a tratar con gusto a raíz de esta nueva entrada. Es curioso esto. Muy curioso. 

- Una cerveza, Kufisto. ¿Qué tal estás? 
- Bien, un poco liado...

Se la tiré, él alabó mi maestría como siempre hace y seguí a lo mío.

Acabé de hacerlo justo cuando llegó uno de los factotums del hospital para unirse a los dos que esperaban en la mesa. Mi amigo pidió otra botella de vino que no sería la última.

Con todo ya controlado quedé a la merced del tipo de los ojos saltones. Era la primera vez que lo veía solo a esas horas del mediodía y lo dejé caer. Venía del hospital de hacerse unas pruebas. Neumología y algo más, no recuerdo qué. Enseguida pasó a su vida en Londres cuando fue joven y no tenía un duro pero veía a los Simple Minds y a los Cure tocando en garitos de la capital inglesa; y poco después llegó a sus tres hijos, dos hembras y un macho, todos jóvenes pues se casó tarde con una mujer mucho más joven que él con la que ha empezado a venir al bar todos los fines de semana a pesar de vivir en otro pueblo.

Son músicos. Los tres hijos son músicos profesionales; al menos la mayor de ellos ya vive de su trabajo: piano, violín y chelo.

- Esto ya me lo enseñaste la otra vez -le dije cuando me pasó el teléfono para que viera los vídeos de sus hijos tocando sus instrumentos- Son la hostia

Tocaban un arreglo del "Ave María" de Schubert en trío en una iglesia para la boda de un familiar; también el tema principal de la banda sonora de "La Misión".

- ¿Conoces el "Ave María", Kufisto?
- Sí. 
- Es maravilloso...

Y no soltaba el teléfono para que no dejara de verlo.

- ¡Kufisto! -voceó, mi amigo desde la mesa.
- ¿Qué?
- Dime que te debo.

Salí y se hizo cargo el otro. Mi amigo no protestó. 

- ¡Kufisto! -dijo cuando salía por la puerta.
- ¿Qué?
- Un placer como siempre
- El placer es mío, ya lo sabes. Me gusta verte por aquí.
- He estado viendo a mi familia del otro lado del charco. Por eso es que ha pasado tanto tiempo sin venir por aquí.
- Joder, eres el patriarca. Todo el mundo te espera en todos los sitios.
- Jajaja, ¡qué cabrón! ¡Me has llamado viejo a lo fino! -rió- Me alegro de verte, Kufisto. ¡Y de que estés tan bien! Todo excelente, como siempre. ¡Adiós!
- ¡Adiós, amigo!

Más vídeos. Más hijos tocando sus respectivos instrumentos. Ilusión en los ojos. Salgo a fumar un pito a la puerta. Desde la barra sigue hablándome del futuro de sus hijos. Entra el abogado que conoce a mi cliente y se saludan con cariño. Poco después se va.

- Me voy, Kufisto.
- Un placer, como siempre.
- Mañana vendré con Jose. A probar ese vinillo tan bueno que dices te han traído.
- ¡¡Y bien frío!
- Jajaja...Adiós, Kufisto.
- Adiós.

-Oye, Rafa, ¿como se llama este tío?
- Javier 
- Gracias.


Rafa se fue. Salí a fumar y a beberme un tercio en la terraza. 

- Hola, Kufisto -musitó una cincuentona a mis espaldas mientras pasaba para adentro.
- Hola.

Entré y le serví un café. Poco después llegó su amiga y empezaron a despotricar del hombre que se ha separado de la primera. Pidieron dos cubalibres y se fueron al ventanal.

- Hola, Kufisto
- Hola, Gema, ¿café?
- Descafeinado
- ¡Hola, Kufisto!
- ¡Hola, Aida!
- ¡Uno con leche para llevar!

Estaba echándolos cuando las miré. Gema parecía cansada. Aída le hablaba en tono bajo tan sorprendida como yo.

- ¿Qué te pasa, pequeña? No eres tú. Y menos a estas horas de la tarde.
- Nada, que estoy cansada. Me despierto y no me levanto como antes. Voy a hacerme unos análisis.
- Mira bien sino sea por haber dejado de tomar café...
- No, no es eso...Ya no tomo ni por la tarde...Es que...
- ¿Qué?
- ¡Pues que hay gente que parece que siempre tienes que invitarla, coño! ¡Y ya estoy harta! "Tú no eras así. Ahora eres una rata" Pero joder, ¿por qué tengo que invitarte siempre? Y luego me acuesto y no duermo comiéndome la cabeza. ¿Soy mala? ¡Yo trabajo! ¿Tú qué haces? ¿Tengo que invitarte por la cara? ¿Tú no pagas nada? La luz, el piso, el coche...¡yo qué sé, lo que sea!
- Mira, chica. Soy mucho mayor que tú. Y si algo bueno tiene cumplir años es que te suda el rabo lo que piensen de ti. Tal cual, y perdona que te lo diga con esta crudeza. Quien piensa igual a los veinte que a los treinta que a los cuarenta o los cincuenta o es subnormal o no ha vivido. Y tú estás empezando a aprender que lo mejor del melocotón está en el hueso. Más allá no hay nada. Puedes plantarlo o jugar con él antes de echárselo al perro que tanto quieres ahora. Pero el hueso tiene una fecha de caducidad que no tienen los perros. Ni las perras. 
- ¿Qué dices, Kufisto?
- Digo que te vengas arriba, que todavía eres muy joven y que sepas que eso no durará para siempre. Eso es lo que digo.
- Ya te entiendo...El amor no dura para siempre
- ¿Un sueño dura para siempre?
- No...
- ¿Y porqué no? ¿No puede un sueño durar para siempre? Cuando tu sueñas, ¿crees en otra cosa? Si te pillaran en mitad de un sueño, ¿no jurarías que aquello había sido tan real como la luz que te despierta? ¿no dirías "dejadme soñar esto hasta que yo quiera despertar"?


- Ah, Kufisto...Me voy a trabajar.


----------



## blubleo (4 Oct 2022)

Estamos ya con las espadas en alto 








Classical Chess • propileos vs blubleo


propileos (1824) plays blubleo (1941) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 10 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blubleo (4 Oct 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Estamos ya con las espadas en alto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues hasta jugando desde el móvil el tío me ha apretado sin dejarme un resquicio. Increíble cómo se ha inclinado la balanza haciendo 0 errores graves y el único error haya sido h6 en lugar de h5 ::

Mi enhorabuena y mejor de las suertes para propileos, saludos a todos!

Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cazarr (4 Oct 2022)

Enhorabuena a Propileos, conmiseraciones a Blubleo.

Próxima estación:
*Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División*
FINAL
Propileos vs. Jean-de-la-Fontaine
20+10​


----------



## propileos (4 Oct 2022)

@blubleo


blubleo dijo:


> Pues hasta jugando desde el móvil el tío me ha apretado sin dejarme un resquicio. Increíble cómo se ha inclinado la balanza haciendo 0 errores graves y el único error haya sido h6 en lugar de h5 ::
> 
> Mi enhorabuena y mejor de las suertes para propileos, saludos a todos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk



He tenido suerte que me has llevado por una linea que tengo medio estudiada y he jugado bastante en blitz.
Contra la variante del avance quiza lo mejor sea el famoso c5 que lleva a posiciones completamente distintas, mas tranquilas.
Contra el g4 de las blancas me estan jugando mucho Ae4 o Ac8 y me estan ganando partidas asi.
En todo caso las negras si retroceden el alfil hasta g6 luego bloquean la columna con h5 y ya no es tan facil entrar y dejar a las blancas sin enroque.
Digo lo que me estan jugando ultimamente gente de unos 2000 que se supone que ha estudiado estas lineas.
En el medio juego me has ganado una calidad, la has luchado bien @blubleo, esa parte de la partida la has jugado mejor que yo, lo que pasa que yo tenia mejor posicion global, solo tenia que ir colocando piezas casi sin pensar.
Bueno aprovecho para recomendar a la gente que quiera estudiarse estos temas que he comentado el TUTORIAL PACO sobre la Caro Kann, con videos y gifs.






TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA CARO KANN.


La defensa Caro Kann es la que se plantea tras los movimientos 1. e4 c6 El video que pongo a continuacion trata de la Caro Kann vista desde el lado de las negras y te explica las principales variantes que existen en esta defensa. El video es espeso pero muy instructivo, lo podeis ver...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

*Niemann hizo trampas presuntamente ¡en más de 100 partidas!*
Según un informe de Chess.com y al que ha tenido acceso el Wall Street Journal







Niemann hizo trampas presuntamente ¡en más de 100 partidas!


El escándalo que ha sacudido al mundo del ajedrez tiene un nuevo capítulo. Según un informe de 72 páginas, elaborado por Chess.com y al que ha tenido acceso el Wall Street Journal,




www.marca.com









__





Ajedrez: Niemann probablemente hizo trampas más de 100 veces". Informe demoledor (WSJ)


Ahora falta saber la forma en que lo hacía. Yo introduciria algún ligero cambio en las reglas para chagar a los ordenadores. Ver más abajo Por ejemplo prohibiendo que se hagan dos jugadas sucesivas con caballos (A ver ejpertos, igual esto es una chorrada). Y a Nianm le haría jugar con un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## propileos (6 Oct 2022)

David y yo hemos quedado para jugar el sabado a las 7 de la tarde. 
Creo que con esto se cierra el parcial de verano. 
Ya te vale @Cazarr tenerme aqui jugando hasta el dia del pregon.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> David y yo hemos quedado para jugar el sabado a las 7 de la tarde.
> Creo que con esto se cierra el parcial de verano.
> Ya te vale @Cazarr tenerme aqui jugando hasta el dia del pregon.



Ánimo jombre, que te juegas el pase a la Superélite de los Grandes Maestros Burbujos.

Y a unas malas pues tres partidas extra que te anotas en la base de datos.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Oct 2022)

Loading...





​La ramera Fortuna decidió que yo fuera el único pringao debutante en el grupo B de Segunda.






Parecería que el grupo A es más asequible a primera vista, al acumular 4 de los 5 ascendidos de Tercera y DjSoul, que no sumó ningún punto en el parcial recién finalizado.

Veremos quién planta batalla al trío de aspirantes al ascenso: Hank, Blubleo y Propileos o Jean-de-la-Fontaine.

En Tercera estrenaremos grupo único con tan solo cinco jugadores:


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Loading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, igual en el grupo B pueden pensar lo mismo, que vaya suerte, que tú no eres un recién ascendido cualquiera. Luego hay que demostrarlo en la partida, por supuesto. Además que entre los recién ascendidos hay gente muy fuerte.

Chemanuel no sigue en el torneo?


----------



## Cazarr (6 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, igual en el grupo B pueden pensar lo mismo, que vaya suerte, que tú no eres un recién ascendido cualquiera. Luego hay que demostrarlo en la partida, por supuesto. Además que entre los recién ascendidos hay gente muy fuerte.
> 
> Chemanuel no sigue en el torneo?



Ni Chemanuel, ni Charidemo, ni Freddygtv.


----------



## el mensa (7 Oct 2022)

Hola a todos


----------



## el mensa (7 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Loading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigo pensando que el grupo B de segunda es el más divertido lleno de gente sanota simpaticota, nos hemos vuelto a reunir:


----------



## el mensa (7 Oct 2022)

Mientras tanto en primera:


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2022)

Es una confusión de sensaciones. Tú crees que tienes sueño, marchas a la cama, apagas la luz, cierras los párpados y piensas que esta vez sí todo está hecho, tal es el cansancio que lleva tu cuerpo; pero no, estás equivocado; tu mente no está cansada, al contrario: está aburridísima. Y así es como la mente subyuga al cuerpo: "tú estás cansado; bien te has llevado lo tuyo durante el día, pero yo lo he pasado entero cazando moscas y todavía no estoy tan deteriorada como para no darme cuenta...Así que ahora me toca jugar a mi. Y si tienes sueño no es mi problema: estoy muy despierta y necesito comer antes de dormir tanto como tú"

Eran las nueve de la noche. Había pasado toda la tarde viendo las divagaciones de un colgao que habla tan bien como un libro, algo muy complicado. Lo suyo sería ver a alguien que además de hablar bien dijera cosas interesantes, ¡como Artur Mas leyendo el Zaratustra!...Pero eso no es para ver, ni siquiera para oír sentado en tu casa: eso hay que hacerlo andando por el campo; o por la ciudad, es igual, pero mejor a las afueras. Tu mente se alimenta al mismo tiempo que el cuerpo acaba por agotarse. Y luego llegas a casa y duermes como Dios.

Conocerse a uno mismo es lo más difícil de todo, dicen. Y dicen bien. Es toda una experiencia. Es la experiencia de la vida. Es el camino. No hay otro. 

Después de tres mil seiscientos intentos uno llega a saber cual es su camino. Lo reconoce. No me preguntéis como, pero lo reconoce. "Este es mi camino. Por fin" Nadie le ha comido la cabeza, no lo dice desde un raro momento de arrebatamiento sensorial; es algo paulatino en el tiempo, algo así como una conjunción de fuerzas que se van de tu cuerpo para refugiarse en tu mente. 

"Sí -piensas- esto es lo que siempre he querido: el auto-control, el equilibrio en mi caos. Esto es" Vivir tu vida sobre el alambre, algo tan manido en las canciones rockeras que tanto te gustaron y aún te siguen gustando de vez en cuando, sobretodo cuando bebes. 

Vivir la vida en el alambre no es cosa fácil aunque haya una red abajo. Luego hay que subir las escaleras por tres mil seiscientas y una vez.


¿Qué hora sería cuando al fin me dormí para soñar con cosas inenarrables? ¿La dos y media de la mañana, las tres? No sé. Cinco largas horas pasaron hasta que mi mente dijo que tenía lo suficiente como para dejarle sitio a mi alma. Entretanto me levanté tres veces de la cama para fumar en el salón.


Desperté reventado. Me duché y me fui al bar.


Llegó el mediodía y hubo una especie de reunión de amigos de la infancia en el barrio. Realmente ninguno de los dos fueron amigos míos en aquel tiempo, yo era algo mayor que ellos y además de otra calle, porque entonces la frontera era una calle, no los países, ni los continentes, ni el mundo entero, no...La frontera era tu calle: fuera de ella, todos hijos de puta.

Pero en fin, con el tiempo las fronteras se relajan, los caminos se entrecruzan y todos vamos cumpliendo años como caballos sin herraduras.

Ahora son algo así como amigos. Ahora no, desde hace muchos años. La diferencia de años deja de tener importancia cuando todos hemos llegado a ser hombres.

Se contaron historias del barrio, personajes típicos, aventuras, chiquilladas...

Al fin se fueron. Recogí el bar.


Agotado por la pesada conversación, y tras recoger la barra, abrí una cerveza.


Qué rica, joder, qué rica.


"Y ahora un whisky, Kufisto. Te lo mereces, coño"


Yo creo que sí.


----------



## vayaquesi (7 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el grupo B de segunda es el más divertido lleno de gente sanota simpaticota, nos hemos vuelto a reunir:





el mensa dijo:


> Mientras tanto en primera:



Mientras tanto en tercera:




A cambio de mandar a paseo un poco el orgullo , los dos primeros ascienden, el tercero y el cuarto juegan promoción, y el último no desciende porque ya está en la última categoría. Y encima menos follón al haber menos partidas. 

¡Todo son ventajas!


----------



## Clavisto (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## propileos (7 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el grupo B de segunda es el más divertido lleno de gente sanota simpaticota, nos hemos vuelto a reunir:



Monica esta en el A y tambien es sanota y simpaticota, gente agradable hay en los 2 grupos.


----------



## propileos (7 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Loading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@knight es muy duro, yo lo doy favorito para subir directo, y DJ tiene mas ajedrez del demostrado en el parcial de verano, puede ganarnos a cualquier de los otros 7, y los que han ascendido cuidado, yo no veo que el grupo A sea mas asequible que el B.


----------



## knight (8 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @knight es muy duro, yo lo doy favorito para subir directo, y DJ tiene mas ajedrez del demostrado en el parcial de verano, puede ganarnos a cualquier de los otros 7, y los que han ascendido cuidado, yo no veo que el grupo A sea mas asequible que el B.



Que va, yo estoy en horas bajas. Ojo a Tales90, juega muy bien. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elinor (8 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> En Tercera estrenaremos grupo único con tan solo cinco jugadores:​



​
4 grupos y 3 divisiones
¿No sería mejor 4 grupos y 4 divisiones? Los grupos de 2 estarían más igualados


----------



## Cazarr (8 Oct 2022)

Elinor dijo:


> ​
> 4 grupos y 3 divisiones
> ¿No sería mejor 4 grupos y 4 divisiones? Los grupos de 2 estarían más igualados



Seguramente. Divisiones de grupo único, de 8-10 jugadores, parece la idea buena para este modelo. Pero las reformas integrales mejor evitarlas en pleno juego.

Ahora es fácil saber cuántos somos, cuántos han desertado y cuántos seguimos. Pero cuando organizamos el calendario, las jornadas y las clasificaciones en agosto todo era un poco más schrödingeriano. La Tercera División ni estaba prevista.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Oct 2022)

*Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División*
FINAL 
Propileos vs. Jean-de-la-Fontaine

HOY, SÁBADO 8 de Octubre, a las 19:00 h















Classical Chess • propileos vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


propileos (1824) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2280) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 13 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




​


----------



## propileos (8 Oct 2022)

Propileos 0 - David 1









Classical Chess • propileos vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


propileos (1824) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2280) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos resigned after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Buena partida de David al que doy la enhorabuena desde aqui. 
He aguantado sin dejarme pieza hasta la jugada 37 o sea que me voy satisfecho. 
Me he acordado mucho durante toda la partida del incremento de @Ignadaptado y de las promociones de @Cazarr. 
Dos grandes amigos si señor. 
Bueno pues con esta partida se da por cerrada la temporada de verano. 
Mucha suerte a todos en la temporada de otoño que empieza ya.


----------



## Cazarr (9 Oct 2022)

Empezamos el *PARCIAL DE OTOÑO*, segundo tercio del Campeonato de Liga 2022.

Como os comenté, *empezaremos por la 9ª jornada*. La jornada 8 la podéis jugar en cualquier momento; el resto tienen plazo semanal. Buscad a vuestros rivales y afilad las espadas:

*Jornadas (8ª-14ª)*






*Calendario de Otoño*




​*IMPORTANTE (!)*

*→ PLAZO SEMANAL. *A partir de ahora *cada jornada (excepto la 8ª) tendrá un plazo semanal de 7-10 días*. Así que jugad por orden y a tiempo, o podréis perder la partida.​​*→ BLANCAS CONTACTAN PRIMERO. El Jugador Blanco de cada jornada es quien tiene la obligación de contactar primero con su rival* (vía MP o -preferiblemente- a través de Lichess) para acordar la fecha de su partida. Si se demuestra que no lo ha hecho a tiempo, perderá.​​*¡ATENCIÓN!* "Contactar" es escribir directamente al rival (MP o Lichess), insisto. No es citarle en el hilo (@ ...) y esperar a que responda por allí.​
*Por favor, sed puntuales y si tenéis cualquier problema de agenda avisad por el Hilo y buscaremos una solución.*


----------



## propileos (9 Oct 2022)

Recordar que a DjSoul7 (1912) y hank100 (1830) hay que escribirles al lichess.
Como a veces hay problemas con el chat de lichess si no os responden escribirlo por aqui para que @Cazarr o yo nos comuniquemos con ellos.
Con ellos son 6 horas de diferencia hasta el ultimo domingo de octubre de España, que aqui cambiamos la hora y en Venezuela no, y en Virginia no lo se, entonces tener cuidado con eso a la hora de quedar. 
Tambien hay que escribir por el chat de lichess a Gueldos, Leon, y Jean de la Fontaine, pero estos 3 viven en España.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2022)

- ¿Sabes quienes son los que están sonando? -le pregunté.

Una hora más tarde empecé a volar por la barra del bar como otros lo hacen en las olas que el océano vomita sobre las costas.


Una tranquila mañana de domingo en el bar. Una mañana que me dejó toda una hora por delante para ser consciente del cansancio arrastrado por la vida que llevo, por el sueño que todavía tengo, por la última bala que queda en la recámara de aquel enorme cargador de sueños y fantasías.

Pasó el mediodía, llegaron las cañas. Y de repente la calma chicha se transformó en un maremoto. Y entonces ya sólo te quedaba volar. Cuando uno está solo tras una barra sólo le queda volar. Volar. No hay otra palabra. Volar. Todo lo demás no existe. Vuelas. No hay dolor, no hay cansancio, no hay preguntas estúpidas, no hay pensamientos que cedan el paso a preguntas estúpidas, no hay nada más que volar. O como otro dijo en frase más afortunada sin haber sentido en su acomodada vida el verdadero significado , "cabalgar el tigre"

Y volé. Volé una vez más. Una vez más en solitario, como siempre. Todo solo. "¿No es lo que deseabas con toda tu alma cuando todavía estabas a tiempo de otra cosa? Muchas veces tuviste la oportunidad y sin embargo elegiste otro camino. Eras joven, listo, duro y fuerte..."

- Pareces cansado, Kufisto -me dijo un cliente, un viejo cojo adinerado, cuando ya en pleno Maelstrom le acerqué un plato de jamón a la mesa.

Uno no se ve en el espejo, lo siente en la cara de los demás. En verdad creo que uno muere sin haberse visto.

Seguí volando en círculos concéntricos, Ahora recuerdo a un águila que vi cerca del cementerio hará un año. Volaba bajo un sol despejado de nubes mientras yo andaba escuchando la obertura del Parsifal wagneriano. Fue algo tan hermoso y yo llevaba tal resaca a cuestas que estuve a punto de echarme a llorar. 

Saqué la labor adelante. Como Jesús con los panes y los peces, a nadie le faltó. Y como con Él hubo quien se maravilló de que pudiera hacerlo.

- Eres el mejor, Kufisto -decían mientras me veían volar.

Eran las tres y media y la barra, el salón y la terraza parecían un campo de batalla con todo decidido.

- Ahora sí -dije a mis dos amigos de la barra- Ahora me voy a echar una cerveza y a fumarme un pito. ¡Y que le jodan a quien no pueda!

No resultó del todo. Todavía quedaban rescoldos y hube de hacerlo a saltos. Pero la sensación de poderío ya estaba ahí otra vez.

Al fin todo se calmó. Dejé a mi hermano una buena pila de platos por lavar, algo que nunca he hecho. Pero ya estaba bien. Ya. Suficiente.

- ¡Pon algo de rock ahora que estamos solos, Kufisto, me cago en Dios!

Puse una emisora de rock, me eché otra cerveza y rulé otro pito. Y volvió la conversación del rock. La misma de la última hora de todos los domingos. 

Ellos ya estaban más que bien entonados y a mi, en tal estado de nervios, poco me hace falta para coger el ritmo.

Hablamos sobre lo que íbamos escuchando, canciones todas de nuestra juventud. A quien más, todos los tres defendíamos el valor de aquella música que tanto nos hizo vibrar cuando todavía estábamos tan limpios como una patena. Y la memoria de ello todavía aguanta el peso de todo lo que vino después.

Más cerveza, más tabaco, más pelos erizados no tanto por la música en sí sino por rememorarla en compañía de otros.

- Bueno, chicos me voy -les dije cuando mi hermano llegó a relevarme.
- Eres un crack, Kufisto. 
- Ya...


- ¿Sabes quienes son los que están sonando? -le pregunté.

El chico no respondió. Está dentro de lo que se llama el espectro autista. Su padre es amigo mío. Estaba jugando a la tragaperras. 

- Son los Beatles -insistí- Es la mejor banda que jamás escucharás...

Silencio. El chico seguía mirando absorto su teléfono. Empecé a cantar las canciones que iban sonando.

- Tú que tocas el piano -le dije- dile a tu maestra el próximo día si conoce a los Beatles.

Había cambiado de música poco antes de su venida. Estaba tan cansado y me sentía tan mal que me acordé de los Beatles. Y los Beatles curan.

Seguí cantando las canciones sentado en el taburete frente a él o yendo de acá para allá para los últimos ajustes del aperitivo.

- ¡I wanna hold your haaaannnddd...!

Y de repente el chico empezó a seguir el ritmo con su cuerpo.

Y dejó de mirar nervioso hacia su padre, aunque no el teléfono. Pero llevaba el ritmo.

- Esta se llama "It´s been a hard days night" Joder, qué buena. Cuando yo era tan chico como tú, un poco más, lo flipaba con ella. Luego le dices a tu maestra...Los Beatles.

El chico bailaba sentado en el taburete sin dejar de mirar el teléfono.


- Dile adiós a Kufisto -le dijo su padre.
- Adiós, Kufisto -dijo él sin mirarme.
- Hasta luego, Óscar. Y no olvides lo que te he dicho de los Beatles y tu profesora de piano.


Y su padre rió.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## exterriga (9 Oct 2022)

Jorge vs Exterriga:
Miércoles 12 Octubre, 20:00.


----------



## propileos (10 Oct 2022)

Hank 0,5 - Tales 0,5









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Amjd2018


hank100 (1932) plays Amjd2018 (1829) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (10 Oct 2022)

Hoy a las 20:00 h | Primera División (J9)
*JEAN-DE-LA-FONTAINE vs. LEONBERBIZ*​


----------



## propileos (10 Oct 2022)

Yo he quedado con @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! el viernes a las 6 de la tarde.


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Oct 2022)

Jean de la Fontaine-Leonberbiz









Classical Chess • Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs Leonberbiz2


Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2282) plays Leonberbiz2 (1938) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 52 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Hiperión (10 Oct 2022)

Este jueves 13, a las 19h, Hiperión - Jorge.


----------



## propileos (11 Oct 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Este jueves 13, a las 19h, Hiperión - Jorge.



Le saca medio cuerpo hiperion a rober, en esta partida puede dejar ya medio sentenciada la VIII LIGA BURBUJA, ojo al dato.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2022)

CLACATACA al jaque mate:

tiktok.com/@augustathoenig/video/7151811743109369093


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (11 Oct 2022)

Esta persona no responde


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Esta persona no responde
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223375



Ese usuario es viejo.

Prueba por aquí:









makwa2 (1500)


makwa2 played 10 games since Aug 17, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1429.




lichess.org





@Carmen Martinez garcia


----------



## Monica1988 (11 Oct 2022)

@hank sabe castellano o solo ingles?


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @hank sabe castellano o solo ingles?



Si le escribes en castellano lo traduce.


----------



## propileos (11 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @hank sabe castellano o solo ingles?



Les puedes escribir en castellano el usara traductor. 
Suele estar conectado todas las tardes/noches. 
Escribele aqui por favor









hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org





el me dijo que te habia escrito a tu chat, cuando lo abras veras el mensaje.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2022)

*Capitán Walker vs. Cazarr*, mañana miércoles a las 16:00 h (2ªB, Jornada 8)

Y después...

*Cazarr vs. Clavisto*, mañana miércoles a las 19:00 h (2ªB, Jornada 9)


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Oct 2022)

Hoy a las 21:00, Gueldos-Ignadaptado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (12 Oct 2022)

Makwa2 tampoco responde. Yo no voy a estar detrás de gente que no da señales de vida. El que no tenga interés, que no participe y ya está. Rivales siempre podrá encontrar online.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Oct 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia te llaman


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Oct 2022)

Ayer te he enviado taipanidas un privado!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Oct 2022)

Un privado por burbuja


----------



## Cazarr (12 Oct 2022)

*Capitán Walker 1-0 Cazarr*








Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Cazarr


Ricardinho1492 (1593) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr resigned after 36 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





¿El análisis de Lichess deja de contar los errores cuando la desventaja es muy grande o es que sólo he cometido un error en toda la partida?

Bueno, después de la primera toma de contacto informal de anoche (Blitz Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Cazarr) tenía pocas esperanzas de puntuar con el compi. Tengo el ajedrez oxidado y el tiempo no me da para repasar. Pero al menos hay que venderse caro.

Tenía prevista una defensa francesa pero pronto se me torció el rumbo: blunder en 10... a6 que ni vi hasta fuirme sido morido mi jinete.

Traté de aguantar lo máximo posible, pero pintaban bastos. Aun así, con pieza menos, creo que resistí bastante. Me creí vendido en 24. Aa3, pero acerté mis ya espesos cálculos.

El Capitán intercambió piezas estando ya en ventaja y solo me quedó esperar un descuido por su parte. Ofrecí un peoncillo gratis en 34... a5, a ver si por casualidad le podía la avaricia y le hacía un mate a traición (percatándome tarde de que él podía hacer torre por torre desbaratándome por completo), pero no cayó la breva.

Me até yo mismo la soga final al ofrecer torre y rey a su caballo, que por supuesto cabalgó. Una cagada final para coronar la derrota. Pero de esas cagadas que escuecen porque las ves al instante de excretarlas.

Enhorabuena al justo ganador y conmiseraciones a un griposo servidor.


----------



## Capitán Walker (12 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Capitán Walker 1-0 Cazarr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He aprovechado el estado griposo del amigo Cazarr para llevarme el botín. Me puso un cebo con el peón para hacerme el mate del pasillo. Pero el Capitán Walker ya es perro viejo y ha aprendido a base de estacazos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Oct 2022)

Taipanidas: podemos jugar viernes, sábado o incluso el domingo. Hoy miércoles no puedo y mañana jueves tampoco


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Oct 2022)

Gracias Cazarr. Ya estoy con el por privado aquí en el foro


----------



## propileos (12 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Capitán Walker 1-0 Cazarr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No se ha comido el mate en ocho porque tenia mas de 10 minutos con incremento para pensar. 
Le daba tiempo a venir a la ofrenda volver a su casa y terminar la partida.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)

Nadie pidió que pusiera el desfile militar. Claro que a esas horas de la mañana no había mucho ambiente en el bar. Día de fiesta. En la tele muda, una mujer insistía en enseñar el culo apretado tras unas mallas. Buen culo. Dándole la espalda un cliente jugaba a la tragaperras. También hay culos en la máquina. No culos humanos, por supuesto; son culos dibujados por ordenador, culos de mujeres dibujadas en poses insinuantes. Algunas son magníficas. Yo no juego pero los lunes hago la recaudación de la máquina y mientras a puerta cerrada espero al operario en compañía de la señora de la limpieza (una beata ya en edad de jubilación) hay veces que me quedo mirando su programa. En especial cuando veo aparecer en la pantalla a la sonriente joven de pelo moreno, piel blanca, ojos verdes y dos cocos por sostén. Está ante una mesa con tres suertes ocultas y detrás de ella hay una palmera y el soleado mar. La chica no está inerte, parpadea, mueve los hombros y sonríe y espera con la boquita cerrada. La isla, el mar, el sol y la simpática morenita de ojos verdes que te sonríe con dos cocos ocultándole las tetas. Luego cambia a las gang sisters y ya no es lo mismo: demasiado putas. Y de las malas.

Otro mediodía de locos en el bar. De locos...

Cambié de canal después de ver unos cinco segundos a la orgullosa tía enseñando su trasero, no sé si lo dije. No puse el desfile militar, claro, no recuerdo haber perdido nada allí. Cualquier otra cosa, lo que fuera. Nunca he sido amigo de guerras, ni de ejércitos, ni de batallas ordenadas en base a los galones ni de hostias parecidas.

La batalla de hoy inició como un suave amanecer en los molinos; pero de pronto, y como siempre, una nube negra; y con ella la tormenta llena de endriagos sedientos. Y una vez más, solo y con mano firme sobre el grifo de la cerveza, los recibí a todos.


Arranqué el coche, encendí el cigarrillo y tiré para casa. La peña andaba sentada en las terrazas, bebiendo las primeras copas o acabando de comer, según el garito. Otro día de fiesta. Hoy el de la fiesta de España, tu país.


Tres opciones: salir a andar, entrenar en día de descanso o escribir bebiendo bajo tu techo aunque mañana te cueste un dolor.


¿Sabes, jovencita, morena, blanquita, ojosverdes de simpática sonrisa cerrada que con dos cocos por sostén esperas en una isla a un jugador, sabes que algún día, o mejor aún, alguna futura noche bien soñada, seré yo quien esté al otro lado de tu mesa de las tres suertes? ¿Y que me dará igual el premio que descubra el coco que elija?


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)

Pocas veces se leerán estas cosas de nuevas en un sitio como este.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)

Vamos @Cazarr , que estoy en tó lo mío.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Vamos @Cazarr , que estoy en tó lo mío.



Te he escrito. No me deja enviarte el desafío "porque mi puntuación en Clásicas es provisional". A ver si a ti te deja.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Te he escrito. No me deja enviarte el desafío "porque mi puntuación en Clásicas es provisional". A ver si a ti te deja.



¿Qué piezas llevo?


----------



## Cazarr (12 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Qué piezas llevo?



Negras


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)

Voy a jugar contigo sin dejasr de escuchar "Harvest moon"


----------



## Cazarr (12 Oct 2022)

Vamo' allá:









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Clavisto


Cazarr (1822) plays Clavisto (1892) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)

Ya eres mejor que yo, Cazarr, no te rayes. El 6-0 es sólo historia.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Oct 2022)

*Cazarr ½-½ Clavisto*








Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Clavisto


Cazarr (1822) plays Clavisto (1892) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Frente al veterano Clavisto tenía menos esperanzas -si cabe- que contra el Capitán. Por eso, si me hubieran ofrecido las tablas antes de jugar me hubiera faltado tinta para firmarlas.

Como me suele pasar, parece que tenga que jugar a la defensiva para estar cómodo y para ello he de cometer algún error. No pensaba que fuera tanto como un blunder, pero el movimiento 15. Ad3 no me gustó nada al instante de hacerlo. Ver que Clavisto apenas tardase en responder como temía no auguraba nada bueno y me confirmaba la sospecha.

Lo que estaba siendo una apertura más o menos sólida se había quedado coja en el flanco de rey por ese torcido movimiento, al que tuve que priorizar en atender con el caballo en vez de seguir presionando en el centro.

Poco después parecía querer ofrecerme una torre a placer. Era extraño. Extraño como un cebo. Quizá una distracción para mandar a paseo a mi caballo y tener vía libre para darme mate.

Al final, forzamos tablas por triple repetición. Que teniendo en cuenta cómo estaban las cosas puedo dar gracias.

Tablas y medio puntito contra el gran Clavisto. Primer (medio) puntito en siete partidas contra él, desde 2015.


----------



## Capitán Walker (12 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Cazarr ½-½ Clavisto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante partida, pero no entiendo el final. Es como si los 2 jugadores hubierais entrado en bucle.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Oct 2022)

0,5 Gueldos-Ignadaptado 0,5









Classical Chess • gueldos vs Ignadaptado


gueldos (1832) plays Ignadaptado (2078) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 58 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Bueno, está claro que debo de estudiar finales, porque podía haber ganado este final, pero veo que había que hilar muy fino. Había combinaciones ganadoras que no he podido encontrar.


----------



## exterriga (12 Oct 2022)

Por olvido mío y deferencia de Jorge mediante, nuestra partida se celebra mañana jueves a las 16:00.
Gracias Jorge.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Tio_Serio (12 Oct 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante, creo que nos toca jugar, cuándo te vendría bien?


----------



## knight (12 Oct 2022)

Tales90 1-0 knight

Partida sin mucha historia, me he dejado una torre de gratis sin venir a cuento. Tales sólido como siempre, yo lo veo con posibilidades de pelear el ascenso

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (13 Oct 2022)

Voy a jugar ahora mi partida con Hank









Classical Chess • propileos vs hank100


propileos (1819) plays hank100 (1850) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 29 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Bueno acordamos unas tablas, yo estaba bastante cansado aunque creo que tenia mejor posicion, pero quien sabe, igual la sigo y pierdo.
Ademas el me dijo que le iba bien jugar pero luego lo notaba distraido, creo que lo ocupaba otra cosa. 
Entonces tampoco me parecia justo si le ganaba. 

Propileos 0,5 - Hank 0,5


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> @calopez narcotraficante, creo que nos toca jugar, cuándo te vendría bien?



Creo que nos toca a nosotros dos... 
¿La octava jornada no juego contra ti? 
No me entero de la vaina...


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Creo que nos toca a nosotros dos...
> ¿La octava jornada no juego contra ti?
> No me entero de la vaina...



Empezamos con la jornada nueve (10 a 16 Oct.), en la que yo jugaría con @calopez narcotraficante, tú contra Capitán Walker.

La jornada 8 (10 a 20 Oct.) que es como de "ajuste" de calendario y hay más libertad para jugarla, si nos correspondería enfrentarnos.

Por mí quedamos Tripto, Gran Monarca lleva sin aparecer por aquí desde el 25 de Septiembre, y por lichess semana y pico, espero que esté bien siempre saludaba


----------



## calzonazos (13 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Tales90 1-0 knight
> 
> Partida sin mucha historia, me he dejado una torre de gratis sin venir a cuento. Tales sólido como siempre, yo lo veo con posibilidades de pelear el ascenso
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



No pongáis enlace ni nada


----------



## propileos (13 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr si estas pachucho tomate unos dias de descanso de esto. 
Ya estan los grupos hechos y los emparejamientos, ya cada cual ira jugando sus partidas. 
Caldo de pollo de la aguela y descanso lo mejor, dejate de pastillas. 
Y sobretodo no ir al medico.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> La jornada 8 (10 a 20 Oct.) que es como de "ajuste" de calendario y hay más libertad para jugarla, si nos correspondería enfrentarnos.



Jornada 8 del 10 de Octubre al 20 de Noviembre (o sea, todo el mes y pico de plazo).


----------



## exterriga (13 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Exterriga


vyctoryoso (2390) plays Exterriga (2103) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Exterriga resigned after 49 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org











Classical (20+10) rated Chess • Exterriga (2103?) challenges vyctoryoso (2390?)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## Hiperión (13 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs vyctoryoso


Hiperion3 (2395) plays vyctoryoso (2413) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Con un 95% de precisión (y 94% de Rober), debería de ser una de las mejores partidas de mi vida... pero solo es una partida donde no sé aprovechar un peón de más, el negro obtiene compensación tras una jugada floja mía y después recupera el peón.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Oct 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs vyctoryoso
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2395) plays vyctoryoso (2413) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Creo que es la primera vez que escribes tanto! Pero te he entendido amigo.


----------



## jorge (14 Oct 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs vyctoryoso
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2395) plays vyctoryoso (2413) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Si habéis jugado ambos una línea conocida, (que no lo sé porque no he hablado con el chaval), en jugadores de vuestro nivel no es tan fácil cometer blunders cuando se sabe a qué se juega y quedan bastantes piezas en el tablero. La cosa se complica jodidamente cuando quedan pocas piezas y encima hay apuros de tiempo, ahí si que es harto complicado no equivocarse y donde es "fácil" ganar o perder aun siendo sólido, y es que los finales son un puto océano que tienen muy mal estudio..
Yo es en este punto creativo cuando disfruto viendo a Rober o a otros jugadores, lo demás está muy automatizado con el aprendizaje de las aperturas y el posterior desarrollo del medio juego, por eso le digo que arriesgue y se meta en posiciones que sean más divertidas. Se ganará o no, pero por lo menos se da más espectáculo, y al igual que es fácil cometer errores, también es más fácil provocarlos en el rival.
Maldito el día que se perdió el romanticismo del ajedrez... 
Enhorabuena pues por la partida y mis condolencias a Exterriga por el fallo que tuvo indigno de su nivel.


----------



## propileos (14 Oct 2022)

Hoy viernes a las 6 de la tarde juego con @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! salvo cambios de ultima hora.
Ya estoy esperando, cuando te conectes avisame por el lichess @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## propileos (14 Oct 2022)

Voy a merendar, hasta las 8 de la tarde estare conectado @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! si entras al lichess escribeme y jugamos la partida.
Bueno ya son las 8, me tengo que salir de lichess, ya jugaremos mañana o cuando sea.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

Hay partidas pendientes:

PRIMERA DIVISIÓN

*@exterriga vs. Gueldos*
(A Gueldos hay que escribirle por Lichess)








gueldos (2084)


gueldos played 15136 games since Mar 27, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 2084.




lichess.org





*@Ignadaptado vs. @ApoloCreed *

SEGUNDA DIVISIÓN

*@blubleo vs. @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! 

@propileos vs. @knight 

DjSoul7 vs. @Monica1988 

@Triptolemo vs. @Capitán Walker 

@el mensa vs. @SpeedyGonzalez 

@calopez narcotraficante vs. @Tio_Serio *

TERCERA DIVISIÓN

*@Taipánidas de Mileto vs. @Carmen Martinez garcia 

@Montaigne vs. @vayaquesi *


RECORDAD QUE:
*- EL PLAZO DE LAS JORNADAS ES SEMANAL
- AQUELLOS QUE JUEGAN CON BLANCAS DEBEN CONTACTAR A SU RIVAL*
(Si el Jugador Blanco no escribe a su rival perderá él la partida)​Por ser la primera semana extiendo el plazo hasta el miércoles 19. Pero todo lo que no se haya jugado o pactado una fecha yo empiezo a poner ceros.
​


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Gracias Cazarr. Ya estoy con el por privado aquí en el foro



¿Y bien...?


----------



## el mensa (16 Oct 2022)

Estoy hablando con Speedy para jugar la partida, tenemos alguna dificultad para pillar una hora que nos venga bien a los dos pero todo se andará.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Oct 2022)

Yo pensaba que era la semana que viene, ya he escrito a Apolo para quedar.


----------



## propileos (16 Oct 2022)

Yo estoy esperando que @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! me escriba para quedar otra vez, y respecto a @knight ya me dira cuando le va bien quedar para jugar, para mi seria perfecto cualquier dia a las 12 de la noche de la peninsula, y si no puede ser pues ya buscamos fecha y hora, lo mismo le digo a @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Estoy hablando con Speedy para jugar la partida, tenemos alguna dificultad para pillar una hora que nos venga bien a los dos pero todo se andará.





Ignadaptado dijo:


> Yo pensaba que era la semana que viene, ya he escrito a Apolo para quedar.





propileos dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando que @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! me escriba para quedar otra vez, y respecto a @knight ya me dira cuando le va bien quedar para jugar, para mi seria perfecto cualquier dia a las 12 de la noche de la peninsula, y si no puede ser pues ya buscamos fecha y hora, lo mismo le digo a @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!



En estos casos calma. Sabiendo que estáis en ello no os preocupéis por los plazos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Oct 2022)

Calopez/GranMonarca anda desaparecido, le he escrito mp aquí y en lichess sin respuesta.

Se habrá ido a korea del sur de putes o algo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

El mensa y yo jugaremos mañana. ya pondremos enlace, resultado etc...


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

Procuraré enviaros por el MP un recordatorio del inicio de cada jornada como el que os acabo de enviar, así nos aseguramos que nadie se pierda en el calendario. Viene a ser el mismo estilo de avisos que hemos tenido siempre.

Intentaré avisar también a los exclusivos de Lichess (Hank, Gueldos, Leonberbiz, Jean-de-la-Fontaine, DjSoul) pero aquí no me comprometo porque no doy para más.

Por cierto, a la hora de actualizar clasificaciones (domingos o lunes) iré jornada a jornada por orden. Quiero decir, que si alguien adelanta alguna de sus jornadas (por ejemplo la 12) no se asuste si no ve la puntuación en la tabla. Es para facilitarme la tarea.


----------



## propileos (16 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Procuraré enviaros por el MP un recordatorio del inicio de cada jornada como el que os acabo de enviar, así nos aseguramos que nadie se pierda en el calendario. Viene a ser el mismo estilo de avisos que hemos tenido siempre.
> 
> Intentaré avisar también a los exclusivos de Lichess (Hank, Gueldos, Leonberbiz, Jean-de-la-Fontaine, DjSoul) pero aquí no me comprometo porque no doy para más.
> 
> Por cierto, a la hora de actualizar clasificaciones (domingos o lunes) iré jornada a jornada por orden. Quiero decir, que si alguien adelanta alguna de sus jornadas (por ejemplo la 12) no se asuste si no ve la puntuación en la tabla. Es para facilitarme la tarea.



Esos tambien estoy yo pendiente, les escribo por lichess a menudo y les pongo al tanto de LA LIGA.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Procuraré enviaros por el MP un recordatorio del inicio de cada jornada como el que os acabo de enviar, así nos aseguramos que nadie se pierda en el calendario. Viene a ser el mismo estilo de avisos que hemos tenido siempre.
> 
> Intentaré avisar también a los exclusivos de Lichess (Hank, Gueldos, Leonberbiz, Jean-de-la-Fontaine, DjSoul) pero aquí no me comprometo porque no doy para más.
> 
> Por cierto, a la hora de actualizar clasificaciones (domingos o lunes) iré jornada a jornada por orden. Quiero decir, que si alguien adelanta alguna de sus jornadas (por ejemplo la 12) no se asuste si no ve la puntuación en la tabla. Es para facilitarme la tarea.



Cazarr te debemos el torneo, no creo que se te deba pedir más!!


----------



## exterriga (16 Oct 2022)

Exterriga - Gueldos : hoy domingo a las 21:00


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado-Extérriga el miércoles a las 21:00.


----------



## exterriga (16 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ignadaptado-Extérriga el miércoles a las 21:00.



Creo que los colores son al revés:

Exterriga vs Ignadaptado


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (16 Oct 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia tienes mensaje


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado-Apolo Creed el lunes a las 21:00.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (16 Oct 2022)

Jornada 1: No he comparecido a la cita, doy los puntos a @propileos. Sé que esta jornada dura hasta el 20 de noviembre, pero para darle más seriedad a las citas, es correcto que los puntos vayan a @propileos. De lo contrario termina desincentivándose a los que hacen las cosas bien e incentivándose hacer más difícil concretar fecha y hora.

Jornada 2: He contactado a @blubleo por privado en el foro y en lichess, a ver si jugamos hoy. Él blancas, yo negras.

Jornada 3: La jornada empieza mañana, así que no estoy seguro de que nuestra partida sea válida. Acabamos de jugar @Tales90 y yo:









Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs Amjd2018


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1706) plays Amjd2018 (1840) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH won by checkmate after 16 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Me contactó él. Si no es válida, lo contactaré para jugar otra vez.


----------



## Tales90 (16 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Jornada 1: No he comparecido a la cita, doy los puntos a @propileos. Sé que esta jornada dura hasta el 20 de noviembre, pero para darle más seriedad a las citas, es correcto que los puntos vayan a @propileos. De lo contrario termina desincentivándose a los que hacen las cosas bien e incentivándose hacer más difícil concretar fecha y hora.
> 
> Jornada 2: He contactado a @blubleo por privado en el foro y en lichess, a ver si jugamos hoy. Él blancas, yo negras.
> 
> ...



Es válida no se juega de nuevo, has ganado legalmente.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Jornada 1: No he comparecido a la cita, doy los puntos a @propileos. Sé que esta jornada dura hasta el 20 de noviembre, pero para darle más seriedad a las citas, es correcto que los puntos vayan a @propileos. De lo contrario termina desincentivándose a los que hacen las cosas bien e incentivándose hacer más difícil concretar fecha y hora.
> 
> Jornada 2: He contactado a @blubleo por privado en el foro y en lichess, a ver si jugamos hoy. Él blancas, yo negras.
> 
> ...



La primera jornada (la 8) no tiene plazo. Empezamos directamente por la 9. Así que te animo a jugar que no estás fuera de plazo en absoluto. Cuando a ambos os vaya bien. No tenéis que tener prisa.

Sobre jugar jornadas antes de tiempo es totalmente válido.


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Hay partidas pendientes:
> 
> PRIMERA DIVISIÓN
> 
> ...



dj no responde


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Oct 2022)

Hola we are to play for this week. Let me know when you can play._02:54_Podemos jugar mañana a las 7 de la tarde hora de españa ya me dices_09:45_de acuerdo?¿??_17:52_11/10/2022you can play in this moment?_19:06_13/10/2022Idiot respond


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Hola we are to play for this week. Let me know when you can play._02:54_Podemos jugar mañana a las 7 de la tarde hora de españa ya me dices_09:45_de acuerdo?¿??_17:52_11/10/2022you can play in this moment?_19:06_13/10/2022Idiot respond



No sé qué esperas recibir insultando.


----------



## blubleo (16 Oct 2022)

Vamos a jugar ahora Aaah y yo 









Classical Chess • blubleo vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


blubleo (1917) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1847) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (16 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr ya he contactado con @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! , jugaremos nuestra partida esta noche o cuando nos sea posible, danos un tiempo, no me anotes el punto ya he hablado con él por lichess y vamos a disputarla.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (16 Oct 2022)

Hank y yo vamos a jugar:





__





Classical (20+10) rated Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1941?) challenges hank100 (1850)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Hola we are to play for this week. Let me know when you can play._02:54_Podemos jugar mañana a las 7 de la tarde hora de españa ya me dices_09:45_de acuerdo?¿??_17:52_11/10/2022you can play in this moment?_19:06_13/10/2022Idiot respond



Porque le hablas en Ingles si es de Venezuela, y tampoco entiendo porque le faltas al respeto asi de primeras sin conocerlo de nada. 
Ten un poco de consideracion cojones, estamos todos intentado que el torneo salga adelante y tu dando por el culo continuamente.


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr
@Montaigne 

Mi rival de la jornada 9 hace tiempo que no entra por calopezlandia, sin embargo tiene actividad en Lichess de hace poco. Le escribiría yo mismo, pero como las normas son las que son, igual no se ha enterado que tiene que ser él quien escriba.

Pongo esto antes de que pase el plazo del miércoles.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (16 Oct 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Vamos a jugar ahora Aaah y yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí se dejó el alfil blubleo y se rindió.




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hank y yo vamos a jugar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me las prometía felices y pensaba que iba a empezar en segunda división con una con una buena racha pero me dejé el caballo, me igualó y no supe cerrar, más centrado en defender que en atacar sus dos peones. Partida para Hank.


----------



## exterriga (16 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • Exterriga vs gueldos


Exterriga (2072) plays gueldos (1832) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> No sé qué esperas recibir insultando.



Sino contesta no es mi culpa, de verdad no se puede jugar con no foreros/as pero como hiciste caso al subnormal de @propileos así estamos


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Porque le hablas en Ingles si es de Venezuela, y tampoco entiendo porque le faltas al respeto asi de primeras sin conocerlo de nada.
> Ten un poco de consideracion cojones, estamos todos intentado que el torneo salga adelante y tu dando por el culo continuamente.



Conmigo te diriges con respeto maricon


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (16 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas vs Makwa (1-0)
Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs makwa2

Partida tirando a errática con abundancia de blunders por ambas partes, como corresponde a esta tercera división, que se decide en mi opinión por un sacrificio de alfil indebidamente aceptado por mi rival, posteriormente mal defendido y que lleva a su derrota inmediata.


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> @Cazarr
> @Montaigne
> 
> Mi rival de la jornada 9 hace tiempo que no entra por calopezlandia, sin embargo tiene actividad en Lichess de hace poco. Le escribiría yo mismo, pero como las normas son las que son, igual no se ha enterado que tiene que ser él quien escriba.
> ...



No lo he podido evitar, he escrito a @Montaigne por lichess para que se pase por el foro. Total, llevo toda la tarde por aquí....


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Sino contesta no es mi culpa, de verdad no se puede jugar con no foreros/as pero como hiciste caso al subnormal de @propileos así estamos



Escribiste a DjSoul o a Hank?


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No lo he podido evitar, he escrito a @Montaigne por lichess para que se pase por el foro. Total, llevo toda la tarde por aquí....



Le he avisado yo también. Esperemos hasta el martes-miércoles a ver


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Escribiste a DjSoul o a Hank?



Hank, perdon


----------



## Monica1988 (16 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Escribiste a DjSoul o a Hank?



Dj soul tendría que contactar el al ser blancas no?


----------



## Cazarr (16 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Dj soul tendría que contactar el al ser blancas no?



Sí, él está avisado.

Con Hank tendréis que jugar o no hay punto.


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Taipánidas vs Makwa (1-0)
> Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs makwa2
> 
> Partida tirando a errática con abundancia de blunders por ambas partes, como corresponde a esta tercera división, que se decide en mi opinión por un sacrificio de alfil indebidamente aceptado por mi rival, posteriormente mal defendido y que lleva a su derrota inmediata.



El mejor ajedrez de Burbuja está en la tercera división, te lo digo yo. 




Y además si quedas último no desciendes. Todo son ventajas. 
De todas formas enhorabuena por la victoria.


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2022)

AAAHHH 0 - Propileos 1









Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs propileos


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1853) plays propileos (1819) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH resigned after 47 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Bien luchada por @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! que ha jugado 3 partidas de la LIGA hoy y creo que le ha pesado. 
Le agradezco su disponibilidad para jugar y le deseo suerte en las proximas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (17 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr los usuarios que empiezan por Q en la división 3 no me salen en lichess, se trata de alguna nomenclatura especial en ajedrez que desconozco o no existen.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Oct 2022)

El mensa - SpeedyGonzalez








Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Darke


Hermes1277 (1815) plays Darke (1690) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke won by checkmate after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (17 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> @Cazarr los usuarios que empiezan por Q en la división 3 no me salen en lichess, se trata de alguna nomenclatura especial en ajedrez que desconozco o no existen.



Perdón, los jugadores Q no existen.




Las Q equivalen a *DESCANSO*. 

Se me olvidó quitarlos. Mea culpa.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr
Ronda 9 (creo)
@el mensa - @SpeedyGonzalez 0-1









Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Darke


Hermes1277 (1815) plays Darke (1690) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke won by checkmate after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2022)

@knight ya me diras cuando te viene bien jugar, a mi cualquier dia a las 12 de la noche, o si no te va bien esa hora me dices que fechas/horas tienes disponibles para cuadrar.


----------



## Hiperión (17 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • gueldos vs Hiperion3


gueldos (1814) plays Hiperion3 (2398) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (17 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> @Cazarr
> Ronda 9 (creo)
> @el mensa - @SpeedyGonzalez 0-1
> 
> ...



La partida ha estado bien, hemos jugado en frío una escandinava que se ha tornado en volcánica desde las primeras jugadas (a falta de ver el análisis) hasta que en una intrincada combinación mi alfil, con la falta que me hacía, pasa a mejor vida. 

Enhorabuena Speedy, te veo candidato para subir a primera.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Oct 2022)

Con vuestro permiso actualizaré clasificaciones el miércoles. Disculpad el retraso.


----------



## knight (17 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando que @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! me escriba para quedar otra vez, y respecto a @knight ya me dira cuando le va bien quedar para jugar, para mi seria perfecto cualquier dia a las 12 de la noche de la peninsula, y si no puede ser pues ya buscamos fecha y hora, lo mismo le digo a @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!



Podría jugar a esas horas un día entre semana, pero a 5 minutos o así, que estaré más dormido que despierto @propileos 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Oct 2022)

1 Ignadaptado-Apolo Creed 0









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Ganiccus


Ignadaptado (2078) plays Ganiccus (1432) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2022)

Me ha ganado pero vamos...el último movimiento no lo he hecho yo,que quede constancia,a ver mate en 1 llego


Mea culpa obviamente

PD: esa apertura que has hecho lo habré jugado mil veces en Blitz con negras y siempre con errores...

PD2: jugando con el móvil a veces pasa que se dispara un movimiento,que ya me veo el "si,si,claro,claro..."


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2022)

PD3: cuando te dije que debía haberlo pensado un pelín más es porque repare en la diagonal dama-alfil...tenía que haberme preocupado por defender esas casillas negras,pero moví un poco al tun tun...


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Oct 2022)

Deja el blitz nigga.
Deja de jugar en el móvil, nigga.

La verdad es que me veía muy ganador hasta que he hecho la cagada de Cf3, ahí me la he complicado a lo tonto. Una partida muy kamikaze por ambos bandos con los dos reyes en el centro, quedándose en pelotas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Deja el blitz nigga.
> Deja de jugar en el móvil, nigga.
> 
> La verdad es que me veía muy ganador hasta que he hecho la cagada de Cf3, ahí me la he complicado a lo tonto. Una partida muy kamikaze por ambos bandos con los dos reyes en el centro, quedándose en pelotas.



Ha estado bien,muy agresiva por los dos lados...yo la verdad es que pasada la incertidumbre del principio lo veía muy muy favorable...

En los primeros movimientos sabía que la apertura muy ortodoxa no podía ser,eso sí


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2022)

Joder,la verdad es que ese AxC que hice es de retra total...con lo fácil que era capturar el peón...

Y si,tú Cf3 es un poco triste,yo creí que abandonarias un peón y buscarías el 0-0-0...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2022)

Mañana a las 21 vs León (Seat)


----------



## Montaigne (17 Oct 2022)

Procedemos a jugar Montaigne vs. VAYAQUESI









Classical Chess • FarewellAtlantis vs VAYAQUESI


FarewellAtlantis (1428) plays VAYAQUESI (1459) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. FarewellAtlantis won by checkmate after 21 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (18 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Podría jugar a esas horas un día entre semana, pero a 5 minutos o así, que estaré más dormido que despierto @propileos
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



No pues ya me diras que horas y dias te van bien, ya cuadraremos algo.


----------



## propileos (18 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> La partida ha estado bien, hemos jugado en frío una escandinava que se ha tornado en volcánica desde las primeras jugadas (a falta de ver el análisis) hasta que en una intrincada combinación mi alfil, con la falta que me hacía, pasa a mejor vida.
> 
> Enhorabuena Speedy, te veo candidato para subir a primera.



La partida estaba igualada, te ha pasado como a gueldos en su partida contra hiperion os habeis dejado una pieza cuando teniais mas de 15 minutos para pensar la jugada. 
Pero bueno son cosas que nos pasan a todos los cuñaos. 
Hiciste el g3 muy rapido para fianchetarte y no te dejo, igual era mejor ir sacando los caballos. 
A mi se me atraganta mucho la escandinava. 
A veces si que me he fianchetado con el alfil en g2 pero cuando lo hago enrocan corto y me dejan con el alfil apuntando hacia la nada. 
Es muy impertinente esa defensa, tengo que buscar contenido para el TUTORIAL PACO de la ESCANDINAVA y repasar conceptos.


----------



## vayaquesi (18 Oct 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Procedemos a jugar Montaigne vs. VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la victoria a Montaigne.

Partida dura, hice una pequeña variación defensiva en función del rival (la cual no voy a contar por secreto profesional, pues no es el momento ) porque sabía que los ataques de Montaigne tienen mucho peligro, y hoy lo he vuelto a confirmar, porque que en una partida haga un ataque duro puede ser suerte, pero cuando pasa varias veces (hablo de varias partidas) no es casualidad. 

En cuanto a la partida en sí, presionó muy fuerte a mitad de partida, donde a diferencia de la anterior que jugamos no tuve opción de contraatacar, defendiendo como pude, pero al final en un fallo, pues no vi el jaque mate, se llevó la partida. Es lo que pasa cuando se presiona tanto, que al que defiende al menor fallo se paga.

Esto parece la serie de Cobra Kai (la continuación de Karate Kid), el estilo ofensivo contra el defensivo.


----------



## el mensa (18 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> La partida estaba igualada, te ha pasado como a gueldos en su partida contra hiperion os habeis dejado una pieza cuando teniais mas de 15 minutos para pensar la jugada.
> Pero bueno son cosas que nos pasan a todos los cuñaos.
> Hiciste el g3 muy rapido para fianchetarte y no te dejo, igual era mejor ir sacando los caballos.
> A mi se me atraganta mucho la escandinava.
> ...



La verdad es que no me gusta la escandinava, tengo pendiente mirarme el tutorial PACO y encontrar alguna forma de llevar esa defensa hacia una evolución cómoda con mi juego. 

Con un poco de tiempo... A ver, me gusta prepararme las partidas, cuando puedo, en pos del espectáculo. Más que ganar me divierte jugar con rivales teóricamente superiores y supongo que a ellos les gusta tener un contrincante a su altura. Lo hago por vuestro bien (  ) y para no acabar jugando al parchís.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Ricardinho1492


Triptolemo (1593) plays Ricardinho1492 (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 19 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





He decidido mal momento, estoy con mi madre en urgencias...


----------



## propileos (18 Oct 2022)

Nuestro compañero Freddy de Venezuela ha montado un equipo en lichess con afan educativo, os invita a todos los burbujos a unirse al equipo, hacen algun torneo de vez en cuando, dejo aqui el enlace





__





Escuela Zuliana de Ajedrez team


La Escuela de Ajedrez Zuliana por Excelencia.




lichess.org





para entrar te pide contraseña, la contraseña es "eza20".


----------



## Monica1988 (18 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr ningún rival me contacta


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Oct 2022)

VS León









Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Ganiccus


Leonberbiz2 (2065) plays Ganiccus (1432) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Partida jugada a ritmo de Blitz,con errorcillos por ambos lados pero bueno...victoria para un servidor


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)

@Monica1988 cuando quieras podemos medir nuestros sables, a mi me va bien cualquier dia a partir de las 12 de la noche, y si te va mal ese horario me dices las horas y dias que te va bien jugar y cuadramos. 
Tu juegas con blancas.


----------



## javigz (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Nuestro compañero Freddy de Venezuela ha montado un equipo en lichess con afan educativo, os invita a todos los burbujos a unirse al equipo, hacen algun torneo de vez en cuando, dejo aqui el enlace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes si también harán torneos bullet? La verdad es que no sé por qué lichess no organiza torneos generales de 2 minutos. En chess.com los hacen, pero la verdad es que esa plataforma me parece poco amistosa. Poco user-friendly, que dirían los piratas


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Nuestro compañero Freddy de Venezuela ha montado un equipo en lichess con afan educativo, os invita a todos los burbujos a unirse al equipo, hacen algun torneo de vez en cuando, dejo aqui el enlace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero que dices jajaja pero si el FREDYSVENEZUELA SE LARGO SIN DECIR NADA SIN HACER UNA MIERDA ESTE AÑO Y EL ANTERIOR!!! Y Hasta se fue huyendo de APOLOCREED SIN CONTESTARLE. ESA ES LA BASURA QUE METES?lo digo con cariño sin piques jejej un tío que no sabe jugar(literalmente) Con Hiperion el año pasado se fue dando un portazo sin felicitar al rival jajaja y este después de jugar mal hacer el ridiculos,etc,etc monta una escuela de ajedrez!


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pero que dices jajaja pero si el FREDYSVENEZUELA SE LARGO SIN DECIR NADA SIN HACER UNA MIERDA ESTE AÑO Y EL ANTERIOR!!! Y Hasta se fue huyendo de APOLOCREED SIN CONTESTARLE. ESA ES LA BASURA QUE METES?lo digo con cariño sin piques jejej un tío que no sabe jugar(literalmente) Con Hiperion el año pasado se fue dando un portazo sin felicitar al rival jajaja y este después de jugar mal hacer el ridiculos,etc,etc monta una escuela de ajedrez!




Bueno yo pongo el enlace, el que quiera entrar que entre. 
¿tu que tal con tu equipo nuevo?
Ya les diras lo de la LIGA BURBUJA, igual alguno se apunta para la temporada de invierno.


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)

javigz dijo:


> Sabes si también harán torneos bullet? La verdad es que no sé por qué lichess no organiza torneos generales de 2 minutos. En chess.com los hacen, pero la verdad es que esa plataforma me parece poco amistosa. Poco user-friendly, que dirían los piratas



yo propuse a presidencia hacer unas copas anuales ademas de la LIGA, podiamos jugar una copa BULLET, otra BLITZ, y otra RAPIDA, copas flash tipo roland garros, el que pierda fuera y el que gane adelante, esta encima de la mesa de @Cazarr


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno yo pongo el enlace, el que quiera entrar que entre.
> ¿tu que tal con tu equipo nuevo?
> Ya les diras lo de la LIGA BURBUJA, igual alguno se apunta para la temporada de invierno.



Has mirado los resultados? 30 puntos algo que muchos no haréis jamás ….. y permanencia.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> yo propuse a presidencia hacer unas copas anuales ademas de la LIGA, podiamos jugar una copa BULLET, otra BLITZ, y otra RAPIDA, copas flash tipo roland garros, el que pierda fuera y el que gane adelante, esta encima de la mesa de @Cazarr



A parte de la *Liga *actual yo tengo en mente dos torneos blitz:
- *Blitz de Navidad* (Diciembre - Enero), 5+0
- *Copa Vitis* (Junio - Julio), 5+0

En borrador tengo una mini-*supercopa *que interconecte Liga+Blitz+Vitis. Tenía también otro borrador pero lo omito por falta de desarrollo.

Quien quiera organizar más cosas tiene todo el derecho del mundo, faltaría más, y no hay que pedir permiso a nadie. Pero mi tiempo (y ganas) llegan hasta ahí. Si alguien organiza otra cosa me apuntaré encantado pero organizarlo es otro cantar.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Oct 2022)

Propileo


----------



## Monica1988 (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Monica1988 cuando quieras podemos medir nuestros sables, a mi me va bien cualquier dia a partir de las 12 de la noche, y si te va mal ese horario me dices las horas y dias que te va bien jugar y cuadramos.
> Tu juegas con blancas.



Podemos quedar hoy 8 de la tarde si te parece jugamos 3+2 como decía cazaar si están los dos participantes de acuerdo se puede cambiar el ritmo, ya que vas a ganar igualmente lo prefiero


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Oct 2022)

1 Exterriga-Ignadaptado 0









Classical Chess • Exterriga vs Ignadaptado


Exterriga (2105) plays Ignadaptado (2078) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Qué mal juego este tipo de líneas cerradas, joder. No he visto jugadas obvias como 6...dXc4, 16...Cc5 o 20 Cc6, que ha sido lo que ha terminado de pulverizarme en unas pocas jugadas. No hay nada que hacer, sigo siendo muy malo y Exterriga muy bueno.


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> A parte de la *Liga *actual yo tengo en mente dos torneos blitz:
> - *Blitz de Navidad* (Diciembre - Enero), 5+0
> - *Copa Vitis* (Junio - Julio), 5+0
> 
> ...



Bueno la copa vitis se puede poner a 2+0 para que no sea igual que el blitz.


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)

@Monica1988 avisame con tiempo, dime tal dia a tal hora, 3+2 me parece bien, no es seguro que gane, yo pierdo contra todo tipo de elos, ayer me deje una dama con un 1500 creo que era y luego me gano bien, en fin cada partida es una historia distinta, es lo bonito del ajedrez, cada partida es un mundo.


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileo



No abuses del cognac, ¿quien hizo 30 puntos donde?


----------



## Monica1988 (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Monica1988 avisame con tiempo, dime tal dia a tal hora, 3+2 me parece bien, no es seguro que gane, yo pierdo contra todo tipo de elos, ayer me deje una dama con un 1500 creo que era y luego me gano bien, en fin cada partida es una historia distinta, es lo bonito del ajedrez, cada partida es un mundo.



Mañana 12:10 de la noche, dime tu usuario de lichess para enviarte desafio


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Exterriga-Ignadaptado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partidaca!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (19 Oct 2022)

@Don Pelayo si te place jugamos.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2022)

*Clasificaciones y Trayectoria actualizadas en primera página.*

He contabilizado lo que se ha jugado hasta ahora de la jornada 8 (sin plazo) y la jornada 9 (a falta de jugar Propileos-Knight).


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No abuses del cognac, ¿quien hizo 30 puntos donde?



Gracias! Buen consejo! Pues con el equipo de las galletas yo mismo.


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Gracias! Buen consejo! Pues con el equipo de las galletas yo mismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233605



Pues 30 puntos en primera es meritorio, la verdad que si.


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Mañana 12:10 de la noche, dime tu usuario de lichess para enviarte desafio



propileos (1855)

La noche que va del jueves al viernes a las 12 y 10 de la noche juego contra @Monica1988 pues, a 3 + 2, ella lleva piezas blancas.


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Exterriga-Ignadaptado 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que te ha matao ha sido el h6 y luego el g5, estabas bien fianchetado ahi, no habia necesidad. 
El stockfish te dice que pases de la clavada y te comas un peon, que sangre fria tiene stockfish.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Oct 2022)

Ya voy advirtiendo de que @Don Pelayo comunica repetidamente, tanto aquí como en lichess.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pero mi tiempo (y ganas) llegan hasta ahí. Si alguien organiza otra cosa me apuntaré encantado pero organizarlo es otro cantar.





Cazarr dijo:


> *Clasificaciones y Trayectoria actualizadas en primera página.*
> 
> He contabilizado lo que se ha jugado hasta ahora de la jornada 8 (sin plazo) y la jornada 9 (a falta de jugar Propileos-Knight).



estoy el ultimo? Revisa eso,tiene que haber algun error


----------



## Cazarr (20 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> estoy el ultimo? Revisa eso,tiene que haber algun error



Lo recuerdo por si acaso: si habéis adelantado jornadas (como ha hecho @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!) el resultado es *válido*. Pero hasta que no lleguemos a esa jornada no sumaré los puntos en la clasificación.

Es decir, que si vamos por la 9ª jornada y alguien ha adelantado la 11ª, aunque el resultado lo tenga ya anotado no lo meteré en la clasificación hasta haber terminado la jornada 11.

No sé si es tu caso, Apolo.  Pero bueno, piensa que en las primeras jornadas hasta el Getafe puede ir líder.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Triptolemo (1-0)


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Oct 2022)

Me he enredado clavisto un abrazoc...


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2022)

@Monica1988 has bloqueado nuestro chat en lichess, te lo escribo por aqui pues....
Tu partida con Hank queda programada para 6 30 pm domingo Virginia que son las 00 30 am lunes Madrid.
Y esta noche, es decir a las 12 y 10 de la noche, (00 10 am viernes Madrid), jugamos tu y yo.
Ya me diras si esta todo bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Monica1988 *has bloqueado nuestro chat en lichess*, te lo escribo por aqui pues....
> Tu partida con Hank queda programada para 6 30 pm domingo Virginia que son las 00 30 am lunes Madrid.
> Y esta noche, es decir a las 12 y 10 de la noche, (00 10 am viernes Madrid), jugamos tu y yo.
> Ya me diras si esta todo bien.



yo a esta relacion no termino de verle futuro


----------



## Monica1988 (20 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Monica1988 has bloqueado nuestro chat en lichess, te lo escribo por aqui pues....
> Tu partida con Hank queda programada para 6 30 pm domingo Virginia que son las 00 30 am lunes Madrid.
> Y esta noche, es decir a las 12 y 10 de la noche, (00 10 am viernes Madrid), jugamos tu y yo.
> Ya me diras si esta todo bien.



de acuerdo aunque esta noche estoy con amigas, quizas es 01:30 tu partida, te aviso


----------



## Monica1988 (20 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Monica1988 has bloqueado nuestro chat en lichess, te lo escribo por aqui pues....
> Tu partida con Hank queda programada para 6 30 pm domingo Virginia que son las 00 30 am lunes Madrid.
> Y esta noche, es decir a las 12 y 10 de la noche, (00 10 am viernes Madrid), jugamos tu y yo.
> Ya me diras si esta todo bien.



jugamos en una hora


----------



## Monica1988 (21 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Monica1988 has bloqueado nuestro chat en lichess, te lo escribo por aqui pues....
> Tu partida con Hank queda programada para 6 30 pm domingo Virginia que son las 00 30 am lunes Madrid.
> Y esta noche, es decir a las 12 y 10 de la noche, (00 10 am viernes Madrid), jugamos tu y yo.
> Ya me diras si esta todo bien.



ya mande desafio mamon


----------



## propileos (21 Oct 2022)

Monica 0 - Propileos 1 









Blitz Chess • monica8900 vs propileos


monica8900 (1122) plays propileos (1843) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. propileos won by checkmate after 20 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Monica me hubieras escrito por el chat de la partida que no te iba bien jugar y la hubieramos dejado para mas adelante.


----------



## Monica1988 (21 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Monica 0 - Propileos 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daba igual iba a perder de todas formas he dejado totalmente desprotegido el rey en apenas 8 movimientos, solo me faltó sacarlo a pasear como el idiota de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Clavisto (21 Oct 2022)

La última tarde que te vi en el bar estuve a un paso de acariciar tus cabellos. Un sólo paso de menos y lo habría hecho; pero el pensamiento, como tantas otras veces, llegó después de la acción. ¿Sabes que hay científicos que postulan la existencia de un intervalo de diez segundos entre lo que el cerebro percibe y las reacciones consecuentes? ¡Diez segundos! ¡Una eternidad! Pero un sólo paso no dura diez segundos. Y aunque ya voy siendo mayor no lo soy tanto. Sí, he visto andar a personas muy viejas, me voy fijando en ello. Les cuesta horrores dar un paso ayudados por el tacatá, tal vez dos o tres segundos; puede que mañana haga la comprobación con mi viejecita de todos los días. Espíritu científico. ¿Lo creerás, pequeña? ¡Yo! ¡Espíritu científico! ¡Jajajajajaj!

Claro que en tu caso es un poco diferente.

La cosa pasó en la segunda vez que te dejé atrás. La primera había sido para tomar nota de las consumiciones de tus padres, tu querida hermana y, supongo, tu tío. Ya entonces me fijé en ti al dar media vuelta para regresar a la barra. "Me fijé"...¿como puede uno fijarse en unas décimas de segundo? Pero sí, me fijé, esa es la verdad. Tu sonrisa, eso fue. Tu sonrisa. La sonrisa que vi en tu rostro durante las décimas de segundo de un par de pasos de camarero se fijó en mi cerebro. A veces unas décimas de segundo en el bar dejan más huella que todo un paseo bajo un atardecer otoñal.

No era tu primera vez aquí, no, qué va. Eso empezó este verano, en la terraza. Bueno, no sé...quizá fuera en el anterior, sí. Seguro. Pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso. Tengo muchas dudas con respecto al paso del tiempo. Ayer, sin ir más atrás, lo pensé a cuenta de una memoria que yo creía más lejana hasta que Google me reveló que no lo era tanto. Google es una cosa bastante tonta, pequeña: es como una memoria sin alma ni espíritu. Bien, podrías objetar, a fin de cuentas es un robot. Sí, cierto. Y un robot está ahí para hacer lo que le han mandado. Pero ni tú ni yo somos robots. Somos seres sensibles que reaccionan de diferente manera según los estímulos, haya diez segundos entre ellos o no.

El pasado domingo, la última tarde que te vi por el bar, empecé a sentirme raro de verdad. Ya el día anterior lo pasé medio jodido pero no le di importancia. Y no es que hubiese bebido la noche de antes, no, eso fue el miércoles de esa semana, que por cierto me dejó una resaca tan fuerte que casi no podía creerla, pero de eso ya habían pasado dos días enteros y más o menos estaba bien, listo para la siguiente. Pero el domingo...el domingo se me hizo largo de cojones. Hasta que a última hora entrasteis al bar.

La tarde era gris y amenazaba una lluvia que luego no llegaría. Y por primera vez en tu vida viste mi bar por dentro.

No había nadie más que vosotros. Tu querida hermana, una muchacha grande, dulce y hermosa, situó tu silla de ruedas junto a la mesa de todos, se sentó y te agarró la mano.

Tomé nota. Y entonces, al irme hacia la barra, vi tu sonrisa.


Sí, la vi. La vi, pequeña. La vi por primera vez. La sonrisa que siempre has llevado puesta, la que hoy, ahora que no te veo, seguirás llevando puesta. La gente, yo, no quiere mirar los abismos. Se marean. Nos mareamos.

Estabas preciosa con esa sonrisa. Mirabas a quienes hablaban, seguías la conversación con la mano de tu hermana sobre la tuya. Desprendías tal felicidad que me partió el alma. Ahí fue, cuando dejé los servicios sobre la mesa, que estuve a punto de acariciarte el cabello. Yo malo por mi mala cabeza y tú con esa sonrisa sin siquiera poder girar el cuello.

Y tu sonrisa ante la conversación de los otros era como un milagro.

Eras como Cristo en el Sermón de la Montaña. Así tuvo que ser. Así debería haber sido.


Un paso, pequeña. Sólo me sobró un paso para acariciar tus cabellos. Quizá eso me habría ahorrado la terrible semana que he pasado.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Oct 2022)

Esta noche a eso de las diez: Capitán Walker vs. T_S


----------



## Cazarr (21 Oct 2022)

Recordatorio:

PARTIDAS PENDIENTES
Jornada 11 (*del 17 al 23 de Octubre*)

@jorge vs. Jean-de-la-Fontaine (Lichess)

@knight vs. @blubleo

@el mensa vs. @calopez narcotraficante (ta desaparecío)

DjSoul - Hank

@SpeedyGonzalez vs. Cazarr

@Don Pelayo vs. @Montaigne

*CONTACTAN BLANCAS (!!!)*​*Si al finalizar el domingo no tengo constancia de que se han iniciado las conversaciones yo automáticamente cierro resultados aplicando la norma (blancas pierden si no escriben en privado al rival). *


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Esta noche a eso de las diez: Capitán Walker vs. T_S



Ya estamos:

Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs T_S


----------



## Capitán Walker (21 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Ya estamos:
> 
> Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs T_S



La verdad es que no he visto ninguna opción durante la partida. Partida superincomoda. 
Bueno, un whisky y a dormir.


----------



## jorge (22 Oct 2022)

Mañana domingo a las 20h:

Robi vs Jean de la Fontaine


----------



## knight (22 Oct 2022)

Gente, llevo un par de semanas desaparecido, pero la semana que entra, estoy de vacaciones, así que puedo jugar las partidas. @propileos @blubleo djsoul.... 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Oct 2022)

REdoble de tambores!!!








Classical Chess • Darke vs Cazarr


Darke (1785) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr resigned after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




En breve empezamos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Oct 2022)

Here we go! 








Classical Chess • Darke vs Cazarr


Darke (1785) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr resigned after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Oct 2022)

desastre de partida en la que estuve palmadisimo, pero en un mal movimiento mío 12.Dxg7 Cazarr quedó convencido de que debía defender la torre de h8 cuando después de 12...Axg5+ yo debía entregar el rey o sufrir. Pero no lo vió con claridad...

Estoy por hacer algún cursillo de hipnotismo por que esto ya raya lo absurdo, parece que algunos adversarios a veces quedan mesmerizados con la mala. Y tengo la sensación de que me ocurre lo mismo a mi contra algunos adversarios que me han mesmerizado.

Una lastima de partida, que solamente demuestra lo mucho que debemos seguir entrenando.
Ánimo Cazarr!! NEXT.
La siguiente partida es bola nueva. Y ya te digo que de estas las hago yo a porrillo, solo que me he salvado de 12...Axg5 por los pelos. Estaba palmado por buitre.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Oct 2022)

*SpeedyGonzalez 1-0 Cazarr*








Classical Chess • Darke vs Cazarr


Darke (1785) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr resigned after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Como bien me decía nuestro conforero, partida poco brillante por ambos lados. Y como le he dicho yo, se cumple aquello de que en el ajedrez gana el que comete el penúltimo error.

Enooooorme cagada la mía en 12... Tf8, justo después de su blunder. Movimiento impulsivo por mi parte, dominado por el miedo. Rápido, sin apenas pensar, y que ha dado pie después a su justa dominación.

Con diferencia mi peor partida en lo que llevamos de Liga. Pero Darke tiene el mérito de haber sabido presionar, ha movido certero y ligero, ha estado acertado y como consecuencia se lleva el punto de forma justa y sin reservas.

Partida a parte, debo decir que me alegra mucho ver a gente del 2015 jugando la Liga años después.


----------



## propileos (23 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr Hank no puede jugar mañana domingo por asuntos familiares, su partida con @Monica1988 la jugara mas adelante.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Oct 2022)

Que os parece este sacrificio de CALIDAT, digno de un aspirante a la segunda división burbujista
https://imgur.io/a/r1gqMFK



Esta tarde a las 17.00 Taipánidas vs Don Pelayo


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Que os parece este sacrificio de CALIDAT, digno de un aspirante a la segunda división burbujista
> https://imgur.io/a/r1gqMFK
> 
> 
> ...



Es malo,lo digo sin pensarlo mucho,pero el módulo da de +2 para arriba hasta el final...

El módulo es mi pastor 

Eso sí,está chulo como ha quedado el gif


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es malo,lo digo sin pensarlo mucho,pero el módulo da de +2 para arriba hasta el final...
> 
> El módulo es mi pastor
> 
> Eso sí,está chulo como ha quedado el gif



Más que malo diría arriesgado pero enfrente tampoco está Kasparov. Es previsible que le pueda el ansia y tome la torre como así ha sucedido.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas vs Don Pelayo (1-0)
Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs Asturies
Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs Asturies

Victoria cómoda sin ánimo de desmerecer a mi rival, su defensa débil, enseguida pierde la reina y el resto es dejarse ir. Segunda victoria consecutiva para allanar mi camino de regreso a la división de plata del ajedrez burbuñol


----------



## Don Pelayo (23 Oct 2022)

Sois buenos cabrones, la proxima vez me apunto a la liga de ajedrez del sanatorio mental.


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Oct 2022)

Hoy Bundesliga contra el equipo que me rechazo 4 veces los guillon galleton los subnormales que viendo mi Elo no quisieron que me uniera, el pasado jueves el equipo actual que me adopto a la primera ganó y guillon palmaron por abajo...
Es gracioso que no admiten gente y ahora están sin gente, buena política de empresa...


No sólo me adoptaron a la primera sino que son muy educados pese ha decírme gracias en ingles y hacer llamamientos varios...

Estoy en The house   

Hoy nuestro líder es un bala 2900...





__





Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #Ps5Uy1TN


135 players compete in the Oct 23, 2022 Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org






Los primeros 15 del torneo Blitz 2700-2500...


----------



## jorge (23 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine

Tablas. Partida muy sólida por parte de Jean de la Fontaine.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Oct 2022)

Todavía era noche cerrada cuando salí de casa. Los árboles agitaban sus grandes ramas como pidiendo clemencia. Por una vez tiré en dirección prohibida no sin ciertas precauciones aún tratándose de treinta metros escasos. En la otra calle vi un bulto tirado en la acera, un bulto grande. Aminoré la marcha y mirando hacia atrás comprobé que era alguien durmiendo en un saco junto a su perro despierto, que le olisqueaba. Allí, en mitad de la acera. Apenas quince, veinte metros atrás o adelante hubiera podido encontrar un refugio más adecuado a las puertas del colegio o en los aledaños del edificio de pisos de la esquina. Pero no, el hombre se había plantado allí, en mitad de la acera. Ya le dará igual.

Era la farmacia de guardia, Internet no me había engañado. Bajé del coche y un bofetón de viento fue el primero en darme los buenos días, mi arisca gata aparte. Llamé al timbre mirando al interior. Un letrerito anunciaba que se atendía por el otro lado, volviendo la esquina. Volví la esquina. El viento corría como un chaval que estrena zapatillas en su cumpleaños. No vi nada, todo estaba apagado, ni un hueco con acceso a algo. Regresé a la puerta y al fondo, tras el enrejado, vi a una mujer que parecía joven en la penumbra haciéndome señas para el otro lado. Volví al otro lado y ya estaba a punto de vocear cuando vi que quizá tras ese recodo enladrillado podría haber algo. Y había algo. Algo tipo carcelario. Oí una voz hosca. Pedí un jarabe para la tos. Del mismo modo preguntó si con expectoración o no. Se lo dije y al rato volvió. Yo no la veía. Pidió el dinero abriendo la bandeja. Introduje algunas monedas y el chisme se cerró. ¿Y el jarabe? ¡Y el puto jarabe! Por segunda vez estuve a punto de vocear. Entonces la compuerta se abrió, cogí el jarabe y me largué hacia el coche. Sabía a rayos.

Se hizo rara la ida hasta el bar. Nunca voy por ahí y se hizo rara. Era como si no fuera a trabajar. Pero la distancia seguía siendo corta y no tuve tiempo de pensar qué otra cosa podría ser. Aparqué y pasé para adentro. Una hora más tarde recibí a los primeros clientes.

Paco el Gato en la barra, la anciana en su mesa, yo en la cocina, preparando, y algo en la tele a un volumen moderado para no molestar a la vieja. Nunca está suficientemente bajo para ella.

Hacía más de veinte años que no veía al Gato, desde que nos fuimos del viejo bar. Verlo en ese sentido, claro, en el de bar. En estos últimos años, quizá dos o tres, quien sabe, en verano, solía verlo sentado en un banco a primera hora de la mañana, solo, viendo pasar los coches, los brazos cruzados sobre la panza, a un lado los contenedores de basura y tras él un jardín de arena con cuatro árboles. Nunca le he visto con nadie, ni con la deforme mujer que tuvo. Siempre solo, siempre callado, siempre rondando los bares, siempre mosca de bar una vez que salió de la cárcel por robar en las iglesias. Así lo conocí en el viejo bar, como recadero.

Tres semanas hará ya que empezó a venir por aquí. Más canoso, más renqueante de su pierna mala, apestando a sudor. Se toma el café pagando justo lo estipulado. Una mañana me dio un billete de cinco euros y un buen rato después voceó:

- ¡Jefe! -no recuerda mi nombre y yo no he hecho por recordárselo.
- ¿Qué? -dije saliendo de la cocina.
- ¿Esto está bien? - preguntó con voz casi ininteligible. Nunca supo hablar pero ahora está un paso más allá, con el añadido de estar medio sordo.

Abrió la manaza y enseñó las monedas. Estaba bien.

- Sí, Paco -por primera vez le llamé por su nombre- Está bien. El café es uno treinta y ahí tienes tres con setenta.
- Ah.

Y no dijo más. Si alguna vez supo sumar y restar ya lo ha olvidado.

Nadie habla con él, nadie quiere estar cerca de él. La gente entra, da los buenos días y él devuelve el saludo. Y sentado en el taburete se mira las manos, o gira la cabeza hacia el televisor, o echando una risita que quiere ser de complicidad cuando a petición de la vieja salgo de la cocina para bajar aún más el volumen del televisor. Es como si la anciana mujer estuviese a punto de resolver el sentido de la existencia y ese imbécil anticuario inglés se lo impidiera. Hay mañanas en las que mi bar parece una iglesia. Pero tampoco ella tarda mucho en irse.


Acabé la noche de ayer viendo un documental del Universo. Otro. Hacía mucho tiempo que no veía uno. Llevo semanas viendo cosas que no habría creído si me lo hubieran dicho hace un par de años. Y las veo bien, es decir, con cierto gusto. Pero si me parara a pensarlo sería algo preocupante. Es mirar algo por ver otra cosa. Es encontrar algo donde nunca hubo nada para ti. Es, supongo, el inicio de la decadencia. Es el aburrimiento. Es la desilusión. Es el entretenimiento. Es la deformidad.

Como siempre que se habla del Universo todo eran imágenes de ordenador. Bonitas, muy bonitas, pero recreaciones. El narrador trataba de convencer a cuenta de la naturaleza fractal de la realidad. Basándose en números casi místicos postulaba el orden intrínseco existente en el caos aparente. Mil veces visto con otras palabras, también llegaba a la misma conclusión: Todo es Uno y Uno es Todo. Bien. Estupendo. Bajémonos los calzones aún sin entender una mierda y alcemos los brazos dando gracias a lo que sea por haber tenido la oportunidad de formar parte de ello y al mismo tiempo ser Ello. En verdad somos la hostia. La puta hostia. Lo que pasa es que no lo sabemos si no nos lo cuentan.


Desperté tosiendo como un perro. Vi a uno intentando despertar del sueño a su amo yacente como un Universo pasado por millones de trillones de bricks de don Simón tinto. La joven farmacéutica soñadora que estaba pronta a acabar la guardia de una noche de sábado, su divinísimo ectoplasma, me recibió como si yo fuera el fractal del primer idiota que le metió mano. Paco y su peste mareante, la vieja con su oído absoluto y luego el gran resto, la siempre imprevisible marabunta, pidiendo de beber y de comer como si no hubiese otra manera de seguir viendo la película.


Cuando todo acabó y pude tranquilizarme un tanto vi la reciente microfotografía de la cara de una hormiga. Era horrorosa, un puto monstruo de Lovecraft.

- ¿Por qué las pisas? -me dijo el abuelo en una de aquellas lejanísimas tardes que pasamos en su casita de campo.
- ¿Por qué? -respondí- No lo sé.
- ¿Te han hecho algo? ¿te han hecho daño?
- No.
- ¿Y entonces, por qué las pisas?

No supe que responder. No he vuelto a pisarlas.

Vistas con los ojos son admirables.


Pero dale zoom a tus ojos y verás donde queda todo lo sagrado que aún queda en ti.


Un fractal, eso es lo que siempre has sido. Un fractal que cierra relato para ir a comprar más whisky y cigarrillos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy Bundesliga contra el equipo que me rechazo 4 veces los guillon galleton los subnormales que viendo mi Elo no quisieron que me uniera, el pasado jueves el equipo actual que me adopto a la primera ganó y guillon palmaron por abajo...
> Es gracioso que no admiten gente y ahora están sin gente, buena política de empresa...
> 
> 
> ...



.
Pues deje de jugar pero al recibir un mensaje de NPC Premium que estaba,pues lo acompañé unos 25mn. Por decir ya que Gran Monarca no está. Pues voy con NPCPremium un rato no sea que Propileos aparezca a decir que estamos huérfanos. Intentaré coincidir contigo y NPC.Entre los 3 le tomaremos el gusto a la aristocracia.Yo me estoy pasando a chess.com tiene 95 millones de inscritos y multitud de cosas.


----------



## propileos (24 Oct 2022)

Yo lo de lo @Triptolemo escribiendo en el foro que apoyemos al equipo ese de los bazares chinos no me lo esperaba la verdad.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo lo de lo @Triptolemo escribiendo en el foro que apoyemos al equipo ese de los bazares chinos no me lo esperaba la verdad.



Yo no he apoyado ningún equipo ni he hecho propaganda barata como tu propileos de equipos que luego has dejado en la estacada para irte con una brasileña de tetas gordas...
No pongas palabras que no son verdad...

Lo que he dicho es que los de guillon son subnormales...

Por cierto NXN equipo al que aún pertenezco como tu no es que funcione tan bien como ese bazar chino que dices...

Yo lo que quiero son dos cosas jugar y lealtad, cosa que no he tenido ni en damas a pelito, ni en NXN ni en otros equipos, tampoco donde estoy, pero son educados al menos y son uno de los equipos más fuertes de la Bundesliga...

La chorrada del jamón y de los incentivos en monedas que valen ni la paga de la abuela te los metes donde te quepan...

Me pusiste de líder en damas contra mi voluntad mientras tu por la puerta de atrás huyas como una comadreja infecta...

No todo es culpa tuya, pero veo tu lado oscuro por primera vez y puedes comerme la polla...

Sin acritud...


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo no he apoyado ningún equipo ni he hecho propaganda barata como tu propileos de equipos que luego has dejado en la estacada para irte con una brasileña de tetas gordas...
> No pongas palabras que no son verdad...
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que los de guillon son subnormales...
> ...



Es un puto subnormal @propileos un ser oscuro y vacío por dentro


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Oct 2022)

Propileos no comprende que no volveremos ,la verdad es que nunca he estado. Tampoco me pongo a llamar a todo el mundo.Yo me fui por mi cuenta a Guillon y Trptolemo se vino,pero por lo visto lo rechazaron y no jugué más a excepción última unos minutos por acompañar a NPCPremium.Ya que fuimos los sepultureros de DAMAS A PELITO nos podemos coordinar los 3 para jugar.Al fin y al cabo somos gente leal a un equipo si no nos hacen una faena.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileos no comprende que no volveremos ,la verdad es que nunca he estado. Tampoco me pongo a llamar a todo el mundo.Yo me fui por mi cuenta a Guillon y Trptolemo se vino,pero por lo visto lo rechazaron y no jugué más a excepción última unos minutos por acompañar a NPCPremium.Ya que fuimos los sepultureros de DAMAS A PELITO nos podemos coordinar los 3 para jugar.Al fin y al cabo somos gente leal a un equipo si no nos hacen una faena.



Pues el equipo the House Pesé a tener 9000 miembros, ayer aunque sólo ganará un 17% de mis partidas el jefe del equipo se dignó a conversar conmigo, y no era un bot...
Es de agradecer en una cuestión de EQUIPO que exista algo más que el elitismo y el tufo de individualismo que hay en algunos...

Si se quiere competir en equipo se ha de remar juntos, el que quiera competir por competir tiene el modelo individual...

Y yo he sido sokatirolali donde 8 personas se han de coordinar, grandes, pequeños, fuertes y debiles...
No sobra nadie, cuando hay mucha gente y competencia se hacen dos o tres equipos, pero a nadie se rechaza...

Taluec, propileos tampoco tiene la culpa de que le guste ser un organizador de fiestas


----------



## Cazarr (24 Oct 2022)

*Iniciamos la Jornada 11ª.
Plazo hasta el domingo 30 de Octubre.*

*




*




Clasificación actualizada (a falta de algunas partidas, señaladas más abajo):















Partidas aplazadas (a parte de la Jornada 8):
*Jornada 9*
@propileos - @knight

*Jornada 10*
@knight - @blubleo
DjSoul - Hank​


----------



## Cazarr (24 Oct 2022)

En primera página ya tenéis clasificación + trayectoria actualizado:



Spoiler: Tabla - Trayectoria












Como dije anteriormente, cada lunes os enviaré el Mensaje Privado general a todos los del foro + la misma información publicada en el Hilo (aquí). Avisaré de lo mismo a los 5 miembros de la Liga exclusivos de Lichess (Hank, DjSoul, Gueldos, Leonberbiz y Jean-de-la-Fontaine) por privado.

Procuraré también avisar de las partidas pendientes entre el jueves o el sábado de cada semana. Considero que son avisos suficientes como para estar al tanto de lo que pasa en la Liga.

Buena suerte, caballeros.


----------



## propileos (24 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo no he apoyado ningún equipo ni he hecho propaganda barata como tu propileos de equipos que luego has dejado en la estacada para irte con una brasileña de tetas gordas...
> No pongas palabras que no son verdad...
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que los de guillon son subnormales...
> ...



Cual lado oscuro, yo lo unico que he intentado es hacer un equipo que pudieramos jugar todos y no se destruyera por baja participacion. 
Lo de cerrar el CAFE PI BURBUJA y pasarnos al NXN era para que estuvieramos mas en los torneos. 

Lo que pasa que habia gente que no queria jugar en el NXN y por eso el ahora desaparecido @calopez narcotraficante fundo el DAMAS A PELITO. 
Yo lo que dije a todos los foreros que apoyaran al DAMAS A PELITO porque era el equipo del foro, lo hice porque no queria crear ningun cisma. 
Yo no he huido por ninguna puerta de atras, siempre he estado en el mismo sitio, si el DAMAS A PELITO no ha funcionado no es mi culpa. 

A mi me gustaria, ya que ahora no funciona el DAMAS A PELITO, que volvierais al NXN y poder estar 20 en cada BUNDESLIGA, pero si no quereis pues poco puedo hacer. 
Si quereis volver algun dia pues bienvenidos y si jugais con otros equipos pues espero que os vaya bien, yo no tengo nada contra ti @Triptolemo ni contra nadie, hemos pasado buenos ratos juntos no tengo nada malo que decir de vosotros.


----------



## Hiperión (24 Oct 2022)

Mañana a las 21h, Hiperión - Exterriga.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

@blubleo aparece por aqui, marica


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @blubleo aparece por aqui, marica



A ver, tú, engendro. Que tanta prisa tienes por que te baile otra vez. Esta vez te voy a sacar el rey hacer paralelo con el tuyo.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> A ver, tú, engendro. Que tanta prisa tienes por que te baile otra vez. Esta vez te voy a sacar el rey hacer paralelo con el tuyo.



Engendra la puta de tu madre


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Engendra la puta de tu madre



Me provocas arcadas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

@Monica1988 se niega a jugar. Me dice por PM que se retira, que me da la victoria.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me provocas arcadas.



Eso es por mirarte al espejo, feo


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Monica1988 se niega a jugar. Me dice por PM que se retira, que me da la victoria.



No mientas escoria, cuando quieras jugamos y esta vez perderas


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> No mientas escoria, cuando quieras jugamos y esta vez perderas



Empieza por conectarte, engendro.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Eso es por mirarte al espejo, feo



Ni que fuera tu padre, el borrachín. Aunque no es excusa para la conducta de tu madre, nunca debió beber durante el embarazo. Qué poca personalidad.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Empieza por conectarte, engendro.



Ahora no voy a jugar me toca con @blubleo a ti te quiero dar la puntilla cuando estés en descenso, el último clavo de tu ataúd vuelta a tercera división, maricon


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! versus @Monica1988, en directo:





__





Classical (20+10) rated Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1853?) challenges monica8900 (1219?)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Ahora no voy a jugar me toca con @blubleo a ti te quiero dar la puntilla cuando estés en descenso, el último clavo de tu ataúd vuelta a tercera división, maricon



La putilla, sí. Te esperas, voy a estar unas semanas ocupado. Si no juegas ahora, no me vengas a llorar de nuevo por privado.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La putilla, sí. Te esperas, voy a estar unas semanas ocupado. Si no juegas ahora, no me vengas a llorar de nuevo por privado.



Repito estoy ocupada, cuando @Cazarr y su calendario determine, PUNTO PUTO FRACA


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La putilla, sí. Te esperas, voy a estar unas semanas ocupado. Si no juegas ahora, no me vengas a llorar de nuevo por privado.



Semana de 7 a 13 de noviembre seras derrotado, puto llorica, como se arrepiente la puta de tu madre de haberte cagado


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Repito estoy ocupada, cuando @Cazarr y su calendario determine, PUNTO PUTO FRACA



Te recuerdo, abominación atroz, peor pesadilla de cualquier persona que se acerque a un espejo, que te saqué el rey a pasear y te humillé en la anterior partida. Esta vez jugaré en serio. Por mí, mejor no aparezcas.

Mañana a las 20:00 juego contra @knight.


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Oct 2022)

Miércoles a las 20:00, Ignadaptado-Leonberbiz.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Te recuerdo, abominación atroz, peor pesadilla de cualquier persona que se acerque a un espejo, que te saqué el rey a pasear y te humillé en la anterior partida. Esta vez jugaré en serio. Por mí, mejor no aparezcas.
> 
> Mañana a las 20:00 juego contra @knight.



Tuviste la suerte de los retrasados esta vez no sera asi, y si tan seguro estas juega una partida a 0,5+3 a ver si tienes huevos


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Tuviste la suerte de los retrasados esta vez no sera asi, y si tan seguro estas juega una partida a 0,5+3 a ver si tienes huevos



Te la juego ahora mismo. Ah, que eres tú la que no te atreves


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Te la juego ahora mismo. Ah, que eres tú la que no te atreves



Manda desafio y decidimos ya, blancas yo


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Manda desafio y decidimos ya, blancas yo



Quien gane, punto para él en el torneo. Sin mariconadas.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> QUien gane, punto para él en el torneo.



de acuerdo, escoria


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

manda desafio, maricon


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> de acuerdo, escoria



@Cazarr, siguiendo la sugerencia de @Monica1988, jugamos nuestra partida a 0+3 y le doy las blancas a ella. QUien gane, se lleva los puntos. No existe posibilidad de repetir nuestro encuentro.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> manda desafio, maricon



Dale like al comentario anterior.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

no veo que me retes, payaso estoy esperando


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Dale like al comentario anterior.



Ya te di, venga envia desafio


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Ya te di, venga envia desafio



No hay 0,5+3, retrasada. Hay 0+3


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Ya te di, venga envia desafio



Si "me diste", crea tú el desafío, idiota:









AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Me ha enviado este desafío, podçeis ver la partida aquí:









Bullet Chess • monica8900 vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


monica8900 (1103) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1502) in a rated Bullet (½+3) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Es 1/2+3

Cuando @Monica1988 escriba aquí un mensaje diciendo que ése es el tiempo que acuerda y que la partida contará y no habrá posibilidad de repetición, moveré.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me ha enviado este desafío, podçeis ver la partida aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que si retrasado


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Partida repleta de fallos, pero divertida. Poco más que agregar. @Monica1988, ¿qué esperabas? ¿Ganar por tiempo?


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Cual lado oscuro, yo lo unico que he intentado es hacer un equipo que pudieramos jugar todos y no se destruyera por baja participacion.
> Lo de cerrar el CAFE PI BURBUJA y pasarnos al NXN era para que estuvieramos mas en los torneos.
> 
> Lo que pasa que habia gente que no queria jugar en el NXN y por eso el ahora desaparecido @calopez narcotraficante fundo el DAMAS A PELITO.
> ...



Yo aún estoy en NXN    como tu cuando estabas en damas y NXN a la vez, juego cuando puedo...
No lo tomes a petxo es simple chanza... 
Te aprecio más de lo que crees... 
De momento jugaré en The house, que de los 9000 miembros que tiene, ocurre la paradoja que solo 50 pueden jugar en la Bundesliga, es el tope, y yo juego, de 9000 del equipo aún siendo por desidia de 8950 es todo un lujo... 

¿Sabias que no se pude por equipo más de 50 participantes? 

El día en que en NXN sean más de 50 si pasan de 2000 de ELo quizá te purgen propi
Aunque me purgarian antes a mi

Un abrazo...


----------



## Cazarr (24 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me ha enviado este desafío, podçeis ver la partida aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Monica1988 dijo:


> que si retrasado



Guardo el resultado. 

Me gusta vuestro espíritu competitivo a la par que deportivo. ASÍ SÍ.


----------



## vayaquesi (24 Oct 2022)

Vaya día....
¡Sois todos unos hijos de puta!
Ale, a dormir, mañana más.


----------



## propileos (25 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo aún estoy en NXN    como tu cuando estabas en damas y NXN a la vez, juego cuando puedo...
> No lo tomes a petxo es simple chanza...
> Te aprecio más de lo que crees...
> De momento jugaré en The house, que de los 9000 miembros que tiene, ocurre la paradoja que solo 50 pueden jugar en la Bundesliga, es el tope, y yo juego, de 9000 del equipo aún siendo por desidia de 8950 es todo un lujo...
> ...



Yo lei en las normas de la BUNDESLIGA hace tiempo que no habia limite de jugadores por equipo, lo que pasa que no lo encuentro.
Los 50 que aparecen en la lista puede que sean los 50 primeros clasificados y no pongan los restantes por falta de espacio.
Es decir si se inscriben 60 puede que jueguen los 60, pero no puedo asegurar eso.
En todo caso si solo admiten 50 por equipo no creo que haya purgas, los 50 primeros que se unan seran los que jueguen.
Puedes hacer la prueba un dia de intentar unirte en el ultimo minuto en el equipo ese de los bazares chinos a ver que pasa, si te rechaza el sistema o que hace.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Oct 2022)

Mi partida con Makwa es posible que sea el viernes sobre las 23:00, a menos que haya algún imprevisto, pues todavía faltan unos días.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Iniciamos la Jornada 11ª.
> Plazo hasta el domingo 30 de Octubre.*
> 
> *
> ...



Una cosa @Cazarr si antes de la última jornada tenía 2 de 8 ahora no debería tener 3 de 9?


----------



## Cazarr (25 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Una cosa @Cazarr si antes de la última jornada tenía 2 de 8 ahora no debería tener 3 de 9?



Como ya has jugado tu jornada 11 contra Don Pelayo (victoria) sí, tendrás 3 de 9, pero es la jornada actualmente en juego. *Actualizo las clasificaciones al término de cada jornada*. Es decir, tendrás 3 de 9 el próximo lunes. Es para no liarme.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Oct 2022)

Me habías escrito un mensaje por aquí esta mañana o ha sido imaginación mía? 
@naufragodelpisito


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Oct 2022)

Si,pero pensaba que era una tontería, que como ibas? Vas ganando? Es que ando despistado de la liga y me gustan tus análisis machacantes


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si,pero pensaba que era una tontería, que como ibas? Vas ganando? Es que ando despistado de la liga y me gustan tus análisis machacantes



Pues estoy siendo derroido, pero es la historia de mi vida: derroido en el ajedrez, derroido en el pádel, derroido en el fútbol, el Barça derroido, el equipo de mi ciudad derroido, las mujeres me derroen, etc.
Lo peor de todo es que le estoy empezando a coger gustillo y todo. La derroición es mi pastor, nada me falta. 

Quizá algún día me anime a ver los tutoriales paco de @propileos pero eso cuando acabe la liga, si me apetece claro, porque ahora tener que experimentar a mitad de liga no suele traer buenos resultados, pues primero el tiempo invertido en la nueva táctica, para luego acabar derroido igualmente, pues para eso a jugar como sé, y que salga el sol por donde tenga que salir. Así tengo tiempo de leer los comentarios de qualicion, ratona, y compañía, aprovechando el tiempo al máximo por el foro. 

A ver si el año que viene te animas a participar en torneo oficial ajedrez Burbuja, siempre serás bienvenido en jugar en tercera si te dejas perder, por supuesto.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues estoy siendo derroido, pero es la historia de mi vida: derroido en el ajedrez, derroido en el pádel, derroido en el fútbol, el Barça derroido, el equipo de mi ciudad derroido, las mujeres me derroen, etc.
> Lo peor de todo es que le estoy empezando a coger gustillo y todo. La derroición es mi pastor, nada me falta.
> 
> Quizá algún día me anime a ver los tutoriales paco de @propileos pero eso cuando acabe la liga, si me apetece claro, porque ahora tener que experimentar a mitad de liga no suele traer buenos resultados, pues primero el tiempo invertido en la nueva táctica, para luego acabar derroido igualmente, pues para eso a jugar como sé, y que salga el sol por donde tenga que salir. Así tengo tiempo de leer los comentarios de qualicion, ratona, y compañía, aprovechando el tiempo al máximo por el foro.
> ...



Hamijo estas hecho un atleta! Como quieres dominar tantas disciplinas joder! Ahora,en el tema de las mujeres ya puedas ser físico nuclear que jijean y no les pillas el tranquillo por su cacao mental! Da igual lo que hagas todas las variantes son perdedoras y de drroicion, yo tambien estoy contigo jeje fracaso tras fracaso hasta la derrota final. A ver si me entreno un poco, porque ahí no hay enemigo pequeño o muy pocos.Cualquiera te la lía…. Ya le preguntaré a Cazarr si puedo jugar en Tercera cuando esté más mejor.Abrazoc y suerte.


----------



## propileos (25 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues estoy siendo derroido, pero es la historia de mi vida: derroido en el ajedrez, derroido en el pádel, derroido en el fútbol, el Barça derroido, el equipo de mi ciudad derroido, las mujeres me derroen, etc.
> Lo peor de todo es que le estoy empezando a coger gustillo y todo. La derroición es mi pastor, nada me falta.
> 
> Quizá algún día me anime a ver los tutoriales paco de @propileos pero eso cuando acabe la liga, si me apetece claro, porque ahora tener que experimentar a mitad de liga no suele traer buenos resultados, pues primero el tiempo invertido en la nueva táctica, para luego acabar derroido igualmente, pues para eso a jugar como sé, y que salga el sol por donde tenga que salir. Así tengo tiempo de leer los comentarios de qualicion, ratona, y compañía, aprovechando el tiempo al máximo por el foro.
> ...



Los tutoriales van muy despacio por falta de tiempo/ganas. 
El otro dia hice unos gifs en el tutorial de la defensa alekhine, unos sacrificios muy interesantes con blancas. 
La gente no los suele mirar ni comenta nada, tampoco ayuda que hay que perder un tiempo buscando los hilos. 
Hay un indice en el antiguo hilo del equipo pero ese hilo enseguida desaparece enterrado por nuevos hilos en la guarderia. 
Ayudaria bastante tener un subforo de ajedrez. 
Ya se lo he pedido a @calopez varias veces con resultados negativos. 
Me gustaria hacer un foro de ajedrez, como burbuja pero de ajedrez, con solo 2 subforos, uno de ajedrez y otro de general para porno, insultos, politica, economia, actualidad y demas, sin publicidad. 
Se podria hacer aprovechando lo del NXN, llamar al foro NXN, y ponerle dominio brasileño, con 4 idiomas, portugues, castellano, frances e ingles. 
Con los 2 subforos para cada idioma. 
Seria una empresa gostosa realmente, pero no tengo tiempo ni pasta para meterme en eso, quiza con el tiempo. 
Bueno si me toca una euromillones lo pondre en marcha y necesitare moderadores y demas, ya os contactaria, pagaria bien claro.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Oct 2022)

Cualquiera puede hacer una "jugada de máquina" en una posición dada, incluso quien no sabe jugar al ajedrez. Como con todo, también aquí se miente desde el principio o, para ser más exactos, no se dice lo que en verdad es. Una jugada de máquina no es sino la primera de una serie de ellas, todas únicas entre el abanico que va extendiéndose con las excepciones forzadas de los obligados intercambios de piezas. Una jugada de máquina es una exacta combinación de movimientos que conducen a la ventaja decisiva. Una jugada de máquina son varias jugadas de máquina dentro de una combinación correcta de principio a fin. Una combinación de máquina no admite segundas opciones: o haces la mejor en cada movimiento o pierdes. Eso es una "jugada de máquina" Por esto son tan asombrosas y por ello sólo las máquinas son capaces de encontrarlas.

Muchas de las partidas más bonitas de la historia del ajedrez están llenas de errores por ambos bandos. Cualquier módulo de nuestros días las analizaría entre carcajadas si pudieran reír, pero se conforman con presentar ante nuestro ojos la pura verdad de las variantes correctas a tanto desatino. Para ellas, para las máquinas, las centenarias partidas de Morphy, Anderssen, Staunton, La Bourdonnais, Zukertort o el mismo Steinitz son un sindiós, algo así como un huevo frito en Fairy. Todas aquellas maravillosas partidas que tanto placer te causaron al reproducirlas sobre el tablero de madera eran mentira en su mayor parte. Mentira. Aquella belleza no era sino pura ilusión. Después de todo sólo eran hombres jugando al ajedrez y no máquinas creadas para jugar al ajedrez.


Apenas había empezado a amanecer cuando la yonki rompió la cinta de entrada a un nuevo día en el bar. 

- ¡Kufisto!
- ¿Qué? 
- ¡Dame un mechero, por favor!

Un mechero. Hoy tocaba un mechero. Nunca la había visto tan temprano

- No tengo, hermosa.
- ¡Por favor! -dijo en ese tono plañidero- ¡por favor!...

Recordé que al ponerme la chaqueta había encontrado uno en el bolsillo aparte del que llevaba en la mano.

- Voy a ver
- Por favooorrr

Se lo di. La llama era floja pero quizá le sirviera para hacer base.

- ¡Gracias, gracias, gracias!

Un buen acto, una buena acción. "Da de comer al hambriento y de beber al sediento" Pues más o menos. Ella quería un mechero y yo se lo di. Un mechero, nada más. Yo no soy su padre ni su guardián, sólo soy otro al que le pide cosas y a veces se las da sin esperar nunca nada a cambio. 

"¿Y para qué quieres el mechero? ¿Quieres fuego, un cigarrillo? Yo te lo rulo de los míos y te doy fuego, salimos a la puerta y nos fumamos un pito ahora que está amaneciendo...¿Pero para qué quieres un mechero tan tirada y desesperada a estas horas de la mañana? ¿Tienes algún problema? ¿Quieres que hablemos?"

No, la cosa no funciona así. Ni para ella ni para mi.


- ¡Kufisto! -dijo un buen cliente
- ¿Qué?
- ¿Como te va la vida?

Sonriendo, serví los dos vinos blancos.

- No creo que esa sea la pregunta correcta -respondí un tanto anonadado al oírme.
- ¿Y eso? -dijo sorprendido.

Ya no había marcha atrás.

- Pues...Creo que es la vida quien se pregunta como le va conmigo...¡O con nosotros! -añadí riendo. Y ellos también rieron.


Algo más jóvenes que yo, en la edad donde las mujeres han dejado de sangrar o están a punto del cierre total de la escotilla, las dos buenas amigas vinieron a tomar las cervezas de su día de descanso. El mediodía estaba tranquilo, muy tranquilo, y me senté con ellas en una de las mesas altas del ventanal. Ninguna de las dos fue nunca una flor pero en una noche muy antigua me follé a la pequeña en los wateres de un garito después de meternos unos tiros de coca.

Siempre hablo un poco con ellas cuando vienen al bar; les digo algo mientras dejo los servicios y poco más. Pero hoy, cosa rara, necesitaba estar con alguien y como no había sino poca gente y de confianza me senté con ellas.

Poco a poco se fueron los restos y nos quedamos solos. Eran casi las tres de la tarde cuando abrí mi segunda cerveza por la tercera de ellas. La conversación fluía sin dificultad entre alguna que otra salida mía a la puerta para fumar. La otra se fue al water y quedé solo con la pequeña.

- ¿Como estás, Kufisto?
- Bien

Sonrió.

- Es raro -dijo.
- ¿Qué?
- Pues eso...Que estés aquí...con nosotras...
- Bueno, había poca gente...
- Ya...Pero eso no lo haces siempre.
- Sí...Será que hoy no quería estar solo sin necesidad...Es raro, sí.


La cosa cambia con Capablanca. Muchas máquinas le dan como el mejor jugador humano de la historia, aquel que cometió menos jugadas erróneas en su carrera. 


El juicio de la máquina no se basa en tus buenas jugadas.


----------



## knight (25 Oct 2022)

Estoy esperando a @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Habíamos quedado a las 20:00, a ver si aparece

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Estoy esperando a @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Habíamos quedado a las 20:00, a ver si aparece
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Estoy.









Classical Chess • knightm vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


knightm (2018) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1853) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 53 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Oct 2022)

Empate en Las Gaunas. Después de ir atrás en el marcador, me hice con una de las torres con mi caballo y vi la victoria, pero al final no calculé lo suficiente, intercambié las torres y se quedó la partida en unas tablas inevitables.

Lo bueno es que esto ya me debe estar salvando de luchar por no descender.


----------



## Hiperión (25 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Exterriga


Hiperion3 (2402) plays Exterriga (2165) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 46 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Me he salvado por los pelos. No he estado bien hoy.


----------



## knight (25 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Empate en Las Gaunas. Después de ir atrás en el marcador, me hice con una de las torres con mi caballo y vi la victoria, pero al final no calculé lo suficiente, intercambié las torres y se quedó la partida en unas tablas inevitables.
> 
> Lo bueno es que esto ya me debe estar salvando de luchar por no descender.



Buena partida, con gambazos por los dos lados. Creo que podía haber apretado más en el medio juego, pero no vi el doble del caballo a las torres. El final también lo podía haber peleado, tenía calidad de menos, pero 3 peones de más. La cabeza no me daba para calcular. Voy a tener que apretar si no me quiero ir para abajo. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Buena partida, con gambazos por los dos lados. Creo que podía haber apretado más en el medio juego, pero no vi el doble del caballo a las torres. El final también lo podía haber peleado, tenía calidad de menos, pero 3 peones de más. La cabeza no me daba para calcular. Voy a tener que apretar si no me quiero ir para abajo.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Yo me siento orgulloso de la partida. Estoy acostumbrado a jugar rápido y a no pensar mucho y aquí, quitando el inicio, me paré. Estuve como media partida decidiendo entre dos casillas para dejar la torre a salvo de tu caballo y de la diagonal con el alfil.

Lo bueno de nuestro grupo es que teniendo a @Monica1988 en él sabemos que, al menos, evitamos el descenso directo.

Y con esto únicamente me resta una partida, contra DjSoul7.


----------



## exterriga (25 Oct 2022)

Interesante partida posicional. Has vuelto a conseguir rápido la pareja de alfiles, como en la partida anterior.

Buena presión tuya que ha desembocado en una posición difícil para mí. Me he dejado calidad, aunque el carácter cerrado del juego me daba ciertas chances.

Tu 34-.Af4 es un error claro.

Lo que me ha animado a comentar la partida es la increíble 37-. ...- d4!! que me hubiera concedido la victoria. Posición preciosa. Merece la pena verlo en el análisis.

Sin embargo, yo más feliz que una perdiz con 37-. ...-Ce7 que parecía también muy buena.

La triple repetición parece justa, aunque he estado a punto de seguir jugando.



Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Exterriga
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2402) plays Exterriga (2165) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 46 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hamijo estas hecho un atleta! Como quieres dominar tantas disciplinas joder! Ahora,en el tema de las mujeres ya puedas ser físico nuclear que jijean y no les pillas el tranquillo por su cacao mental! Da igual lo que hagas todas las variantes son perdedoras y de drroicion, yo tambien estoy contigo jeje fracaso tras fracaso hasta la derrota final. A ver si me entreno un poco, porque ahí no hay enemigo pequeño o muy pocos.Cualquiera te la lía…. Ya le preguntaré a Cazarr si puedo jugar en Tercera cuando esté más mejor.Abrazoc y suerte.



Hace unos años alguien me dijo que "era bueno en muchas cosas pero excelente en nada", y estoy de acuerdo, porque alguna vez yo pensé igual.

A mí el deporte que más me ha llenado, y a su vez más jodido me ha dejado, con una rodilla operada, ha sido el fútbol. Bien es verdad que el ajedrez también ocupa un lugar muy importante en mi vida, como por ejemplo aquellas épocas en las que no podía hacer deporte por dicha lesión, ahí estaba el ajedrez, y bueno también la videoconsola. 

A veces juego pachangas a fútbol 7, pero vamos, hago entre poco y nada. Este año intenté volver a jugar a fútbol en un equipo de una liga paco (nada federado, aunque en esa liga juega algún que otro exfutbolista en los mejores equipos) y bueno, de momento lo he dejado porque el físico no me da. 

Pero vamos, antes de "retirarme completamente" del fútbol (porque a efectos prácticos ya lo estoy), sí que me gustaría volver a probar de jugar en algún equipo, aunque para eso tendré que entrenar, cuando tenga ganas para ello. 

De hecho también tengo pendiente hacer una media maratón. Pues hace unos meses hice mi primera carrera de 10km, a mi ritmo, pero la hice.

En cuanto a lo del pádel, pues simplemente es el deporte de moda, y hoy en día hay varias aplicaciones para encontrar gente para jugar, así que bueno, también estoy metido en el tema. De jóvenes se jugaba a fútbol y de adultos al pádel, como cualquier cuñao español que se precie. 

Casualmente hace poco publiqué este post: ¿Qué arte marcial me recomiendan?

También estoy mirando de ir a patinar algún día a nivel paco, coger la bici aunque sea para quitarle el polvo a la bici, y alguna cosa más estoy mirando.

Además tengo la sensación que patinando en grupo se liga bastante, de momento una amiga me ha dicho de ir patinar, y los patines como todavía los conservo, miraré a ver de aprovecharlos un poco más. 
Porque obviamente a clases de salsa y bachata no me voy a meter, que está bien probar ciertos deportes o ejercicios, pero todo tiene un límite. 

Y bueno, en cuanto al ajedrez burbujil, apara apuntarte, después de la liga de otoño, está la de invierno, y sino al año que viene, a parte del torneo navideño que se hace, la budesliga, y sino siempre queda el foro, que a veces parece que el espectáculo está más por aquí que no en las propias partidas.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Los tutoriales van muy despacio por falta de tiempo/ganas.
> El otro dia hice unos gifs en el tutorial de la defensa alekhine, unos sacrificios muy interesantes con blancas.
> La gente no los suele mirar ni comenta nada, tampoco ayuda que hay que perder un tiempo buscando los hilos.
> Hay un indice en el antiguo hilo del equipo pero ese hilo enseguida desaparece enterrado por nuevos hilos en la guarderia.
> ...



Estaría muy bien un subforo de ajedrez, pero a día de hoy lo veo inviable en un foro generalista como este.
Con suerte se podría crear un subforo solo de deportes, si es que Calópez considera que se puede hacer fuera de la Guardería, pues hay muchos post míticos relacionados con temas deportivos: Barça, Madrid, mundial de fútbol masculino y femenino, la "derroición de Nadal" de Artemis, o mismamente los post de ajedrez de la budesliga o este del torneo anual mismamente, entre otros. También se podría meter los post de juegos de preguntas y respuestas que me parece que lo lleva Ignadaptado (no me pude apuntar este año por el tema del trabajo, aunque para la próxima edición sí pero estar ahí).

Pero bueno, de momento este post tiene chincheta, que no es poco visto lo visto.


----------



## Monica1988 (25 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Yo me siento orgulloso de la partida. Estoy acostumbrado a jugar rápido y a no pensar mucho y aquí, quitando el inicio, me paré. Estuve como media partida decidiendo entre dos casillas para dejar la torre a salvo de tu caballo y de la diagonal con el alfil.
> 
> Lo bueno de nuestro grupo es que teniendo a @Monica1988 en él sabemos que, al menos, evitamos el descenso directo.
> 
> Y con esto únicamente me resta una partida, contra DjSoul7.



Puto mierdas menos mal que en la vida real no te comes nada Hdp y vives con la punta de tu madre y el chapero de tu padre


----------



## Cazarr (26 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pero bueno, de momento este post tiene chincheta, que no es poco visto lo visto.



La chincheta se la debemos a Ignadaptado. Solo apunto el dato.


----------



## propileos (26 Oct 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Interesante partida posicional. Has vuelto a conseguir rápido la pareja de alfiles, como en la partida anterior.
> 
> Buena presión tuya que ha desembocado en una posición difícil para mí. Me he dejado calidad, aunque el carácter cerrado del juego me daba ciertas chances.
> 
> ...










Es un poco complicado de ver para mi, esa es la posicion tras 37 h5

¿ La sucesion de jugadas seria 37 h5 d4 38 cd4 Ce7 39 hg3 Cf5+ 40 Re4 Te2+ 41 Ae3 Te3+ ?

pero el rey se escapa por f4, @ApoloCreed explicame y luego pones el gif del mono.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1240589
> 
> 
> Es un poco complicado de ver para mi, esa es la posicion tras 37 h5
> ...



Es que no juegas Cf5+, sino Cd5+, y ahí no se escapa el rey porque el caballo cubre f4.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1240589
> 
> 
> Es un poco complicado de ver para mi, esa es la posicion tras 37 h5
> ...



No estoy en condiciones de ponerle gifs a nadie porque estoy medio dormido y mi cerebro va al 40% de su ya de por si reducido ritmo habitual…

pero vamos,estoy siguiendo el modulo y es lo que dice Ignacio,el caballo no tiene que ir a f5 sino a d5,el blanco estaba KO en esa posicion



Spoiler: …


----------



## el mensa (26 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Los tutoriales van muy despacio por falta de tiempo/ganas.
> El otro dia hice unos gifs en el tutorial de la defensa alekhine, unos sacrificios muy interesantes con blancas.
> La gente no los suele mirar ni comenta nada, tampoco ayuda que hay que perder un tiempo buscando los hilos.
> Hay un indice en el antiguo hilo del equipo pero ese hilo enseguida desaparece enterrado por nuevos hilos en la guarderia.
> ...



Metiste una partida mía en el tutorial de Alekhine? Me acuerdo que la postee aquí, era una victoria o tablas contra un jugador fuerte de la bundesliga al que le empecé estrellando satanicamente un alfil contra su peon f (creo que fue así más o menos), para regocijo de los amantes del sacrificio y horror de Naufrago del pisito que tiene aprecio por esa defensa.

Si no la guardaste estará difícil de encontrar, bueno, creo que se la envié al Naufrago para que le diera un vistazo, si la encuentro fácil la enlazo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Exterriga
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2402) plays Exterriga (2165) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 46 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Has tenido una primera parte de la partida magnífica,con la pareja de alfiles,ese peón doblado de Exterriga en b6.Pensaba que a h3 harías g4 inmediatamente , pero son pequeñas imprecisiones.Creo que después de ganar la calidad te desfondas con una segunda parte de la partida rozando la derrota. No obstante una partida estratégica nada aburrida y con destellos de gran calidad.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs KommandoI9


Hermes1277 (1433) plays KommandoI9 (2377) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

Creo que no es esta mensa pero bueno ganaste! Voy a buscar era unahttps://lichess.org/CaKXC5Jw


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs BenjaminButtonZlatan


Hermes1277 (1482) plays BenjaminButtonZlatan (2386) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. BenjaminButtonZlatan won by checkmate after 52 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Oct 2022)

Conduzco las negras.






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

Menudo informático de mierda estoy hecho,si supiera solo el 20% de lo que sabéis vosotros otra cosa sería . Pero la que sabe es mi mujer y no me quiere enseñar y a mi me da pereza las funciones brrrrrr.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

1. …,Ce3 si Tc1 2.c4) la idea que tienes supongo es 2. ..,Rf6 y acosar la Torre comerte el peón de e6 y avanzar tus peones colgantes ligados según a lo que se responda en el árbol de variantes o hay línea forzada?


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> 1. …,Ce3 si Tc1 2.c4) la idea que tienes supongo es 2. ..,Rf6 y acosar la Torre comerte el peón de e6 y avanzar tus peones colgantes ligados según a lo que se responda en el árbol de variantes o hay línea forzada?



He jugado Ce3

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> He jugado Ce3
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Hoy echan al Barca


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hoy echan al Barca



Le mando un cariñoso saludo. Os he felicitado por El Clásico en vuestro hilo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Oct 2022)

0 Ignadaptado-Leonberbiz 1









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Leonberbiz2


Ignadaptado (2046) plays Leonberbiz2 (2065) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Oct 2022)

T_S vs Clavistóvich

Classical Chess • T_S vs Clavisto


----------



## propileos (26 Oct 2022)

@el mensa subire las 2 partidas tuyas que ha buscado amablemente @naufragodelpisito, una al tutorial de la caro kann y otra al tutorial de la alekhine. 
Cualquier cosa que puede enriquecer pacamente los tutoriales se agradece, la idea de los tutoriales es que podamos ir creciendo todos los cuñaos a la vez.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 0 Ignadaptado-Leonberbiz 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco que añadir a lo que estás pensando en este momento. Has vuelto a la época de Morphy o Thal? Menudo desgaste con el cálculo , estás caminando por el filo de una navaja. En un torneo en Italia a Smyslov y Kotov, Bondarewky el capitán de la delegación sovietica les dijo : Peroque están haciendo? Ustedes son Grandes Maestros! Dejen de jugar táctico y apliquen el rodillo técnico sovietico ! A partir de ahí todo estuvo bajo control añadió Kotov.Ánimo


----------



## knight (26 Oct 2022)

Acabo de jugar con @blubleo y ha acabado la cosa muy rara. Hemos acordado jugarla a 5 minutos. 









Blitz Chess • knightm vs blubleo


knightm (1885) plays blubleo (1893) in a casual Blitz (5+0) game of chess. blubleo resigned after 35 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Para empezar se ha dejado encerrar la reina y la ha perdido y yo me he dejado después un doble rey - reina y he perdido la mía.

Luego locura, y en el último movimiento tenía mate en 1,y el dedo me ha puesto la torre en la casilla previa.

Blubleo ha dado el take back y se ha rendido.

Yo no me siento bien ganando así.

Propongo volver a jugarla

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (27 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs BenjaminButtonZlatan
> 
> 
> Hermes1277 (1482) plays BenjaminButtonZlatan (2386) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. BenjaminButtonZlatan won by checkmate after 52 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Esa partida no es porque el mensa acaba palmando, llevando bastante ventaja durante toda la partida, pero bueno la subo tambien.


----------



## propileos (27 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Poco que añadir a lo que estás pensando en este momento. Has vuelto a la época de Morphy o Thal? Menudo desgaste con el cálculo , estás caminando por el filo de una navaja. En un torneo en Italia a Smyslov y Kotov, Bondarewky el capitán de la delegación sovietica les dijo : Peroque están haciendo? Ustedes son Grandes Maestros! Dejen de jugar táctico y apliquen el rodillo técnico sovietico ! A partir de ahí todo estuvo bajo control añadió Kotov.Ánimo



Esa columna de f le gusta mucho a Leon dejarsela abierta cuando juega con negras, asi hablando de memoria. 
Recuerdo que me estuvo jugando una temporada el gambito leton y me ganaba, lo que pasa que me estudie como era el antidoto y me dejo de ganar y ya el tema paso al olvido. 

Yo ya no me acuerdo de nada de esa teoria, debe de estar por los TUTORIALES PACO ahora mirare. 

Fijate cuando Igna le amenaza el alfil con el caballo Leon hace un movimiento que stockfish dice que es malo, Rh8, yo no lo veo tan malo, le invita a Igna a comerse el alfil, luego captura con peon y ya tiene esa columna abierta, y por ahi gana la partida, creo que ese era el plan.


----------



## propileos (27 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> T_S vs Clavistóvich
> 
> Classical Chess • T_S vs Clavisto




Una partida muy parecida a la de Igna Y Leon, Clavisto abre su columna f y por ahi asesina a Tio Serio, bueno ya veis, hay que tener cuidado con esa columna de las negras.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Oct 2022)

Himboco al florero @Montaigne


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Oct 2022)

No está mal Leonberbiz2, casi +500 puntos de ELO en cosa de 3 meses. Sin duda una evolución llamativa y digna de mención.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No está mal Leonberbiz2, casi +500 puntos de ELO en cosa de 3 meses. Sin duda una evolución llamativa y digna de mención.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241919



Corrígeme si me equivoco, pero sólo tiene 5 partidas puntuadas de 18 de 10' minutos o más. Su ELO es provisionalísimo.

Si acotamos a sólo 'clásicas' sale esto:


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Corrígeme si me equivoco, pero sólo tiene 5 partidas puntuadas de 18 de 10' minutos o más. Su ELO es provisionalísimo.
> 
> Si acotamos a sólo 'clásicas' sale esto:



Casi todas sus partidas por puntos son blitz y no es menos llamativa su evolución, pasando de 1400 a 2000 en 4 meses. No digo nada, solo que me resulta llamativo, los expertos sabrán explicarlo mejor que yo. Quizá sea algo normal.


----------



## blubleo (27 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Acabo de jugar con @blubleo y ha acabado la cosa muy rara. Hemos acordado jugarla a 5 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agradezco la caballerosidad compañero pero el punto es tuyo, el mate era más que evidente, doy por hecho que ha sido fallo de pulsar, además el simple hecho de haber tirado la partida así es motivo suficiente para merecerme perder, lo dicho. Enhorabuena y punto para ti!


----------



## Cazarr (27 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Casi todas sus partidas por puntos son blitz y no es menos llamativa su evolución, pasando de 1400 a 2000 en 4 meses. No digo nada, solo que me resulta llamativo, los expertos sabrán explicarlo mejor que yo. Quizá sea algo normal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241947
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241948



Entiendo que empezó con 1500 al ser una cuenta nueva, pero que al tener ya un nivel previo se pondría rápidamente en su puntuación habitual.

Los que, como en mi caso, tenemos un nivel más bajito, nos estrellamos antes y la progresión va más lenta. Pero un 1900 o un 2000 se planta rápidamente en su ELO, sin accidentes por el tramo 1600 - 1700 - 1800. Es mi teoría.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Entiendo que empezó con 1500 al ser una cuenta nueva, pero que al tener ya un nivel previo se pondría rápidamente en su puntuación habitual.
> 
> Los que, como en mi caso, tenemos un nivel más bajito, nos estrellamos antes y la progresión va más lenta. Pero un 1900 o un 2000 se planta rápidamente en su ELO, sin accidentes por el tramo 1600 - 1700 - 1800. Es mi teoría.



Sí lo he pensado, pero si tu nivel previo es de pongamos 2000 elo en lichess, la evolución a tu elo real debería ser mucho más directa, no tan gradual. En cuanto le ganes a un par de 1900 te pones en 2000. Es precisamente el hecho de que sea tan gradual pero al mismo tiempo demasiado breve, lo que me resulta llamativo.


----------



## el mensa (27 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Casi todas sus partidas por puntos son blitz y no es menos llamativa su evolución, pasando de 1400 a 2000 en 4 meses. No digo nada, solo que me resulta llamativo, los expertos sabrán explicarlo mejor que yo. Quizá sea algo normal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241947
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241948



No es nada raro, en Lichess la puntuación de los jugadores está muy repartida y se pueden escalar muchas unidades de combate con entrenamiento y concentración. Otra cosa sería que metieran la mayoría de peña entre 1400 y 1600, entonces si que sería difícil alcanzar 1800 o algo así. 

Bueno, y León perdió su anterior cuenta por un baneo, prueba de que Calopez no es administrador de Lichess.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> No es nada raro, en Lichess la puntuación de los jugadores está muy repartida y se pueden escalar muchas unidades de combate con entrenamiento y concentración. Otra cosa sería que metieran la mayoría de peña entre 1400 y 1600, entonces si que sería difícil alcanzar 1800 o algo así.
> 
> Bueno, y León perdió su anterior cuenta por un baneo, prueba de que Calopez no es administrador de Lichess.



Perdió su cuenta por un baneo? Y por qué te pueden banear en una web de ajedrez?


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Luego locura, y en el último movimiento tenía mate en 1,y el dedo me ha puesto la torre en la casilla previa.
> 
> Blubleo ha dado el take back y se ha rendido.
> 
> ...



esto es lo que se dice caballerosidad mal entendida (la tuya)

tienes mate en 1 (es decir partida ganada) despues dejas bien clarito que lo omites por un mal toque y te sientes mal porque Blubleo te concede el takeback (que es lo normal en esa circunstancia si no eres un gañan) no te gusta ganar “asi”







tengo un mal dia,que pasa


----------



## el mensa (27 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Perdió su cuenta por un baneo? Y por qué te pueden banear en una web de ajedrez?



Principalmente por hacer trampas e insultar otros usuarios, pero no sé lo que pasó. Aquí en burbuja son muy laxos al respecto. 

Me acuerdo un día en el chat de la bundesliga que había un tipo llamado adolf88 o algo así con un equipo de tocapelotas y los expulsaron del torneo 20 minutos, ese día otro forero viejo de aquí se cagó en los muertos de un jugador que le estuvo mareando sin aceptarle unas teóricas tablas, total, aquello parecía la primera temporada de Muscleman (la de volar tirándose pedos y luchar en un ring cutre, y el chino de los tallarines que se comió al nazi senior, el padre del que salía después, jjjjaaajaaja, qué risas, y lo echaban por Canal 9 y Tv3 en horario infantil...)


----------



## knight (27 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> esto es lo que se dice caballerosidad mal entendida (la tuya)
> 
> tienes mate en 1 (es decir partida ganada) despues dejas bien clarito que lo omites por un mal toque y te sientes mal porque Blubleo te concede el takeback (que es lo normal en esa circunstancia si no eres un gañan) no te gusta ganar “asi”
> 
> ...



Joder, menos mal que tu entiendes bien el concepto de caballerosidad, y como se pueden sentir los demás.

Cuando me tuviste esperando casi una hora para una partida por que estabas jugando Blitz si que fue una lección de bien entendida caballerosidad.

Yo también tengo un mal día. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

knight dijo:


> Joder, menos mal que tu entiendes bien el concepto de caballerosidad, y como se pueden sentir los demás.
> 
> Cuando me tuviste esperando casi una hora para una partida por que estabas jugando Blitz si que fue una lección de bien entendida caballerosidad.
> 
> ...



ahhh...eras tu ese,ya ni me acordaba de contra quien fue aquello...ves,si es que al final todo encaja


te sientes mal no,esa partida la has ganado con todas las de la ley y es mas que obvio,tu solo querias llamar la atencion un poquito "mira que caballero soy mama"


----------



## knight (27 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ahhh...eras tu ese,ya ni me acordaba de contra quien fue aquello...ves,si es que al final todo encaja
> 
> 
> te sientes mal no,esa partida la has ganado con todas las de la ley y es mas que obvio,tu solo querias llamar la atencion un poquito "mira que caballero soy mama"



Los malos días terminan, no te preocupes

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Mi partida con Makwa es posible que sea el viernes sobre las 23:00, a menos que haya algún imprevisto, pues todavía faltan unos días.



Al final será sobre las 21:30.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Oct 2022)

Si no pasa nada @el mensa y yo jugaremos mañana sobre las 19:00h.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Oct 2022)

- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto? -preguntó el cliente.
- Bueno -respondí-, no estoy en uno de mis mejores días.
- ¿Pero tampoco será de los peores, no?
- No, tampoco tanto. ¿Una copa?
- Sí.

Y con ella en la mano, como tantas otras tardes, fue a sentarse en una de las mesas altas del ventanal. Está claro que prefiere que yo salga a hablar con él a quedarse en la barra hablando conmigo. 

Me salvó que acto seguido entraron dos paisanos del Toboso que hará un par de meses pasan por el bar algún que otro día a la semana tras su rutinaria visita al hospital. 

- ¿Pero con lo de Dulcinea y eso irán muchos chinos, no? -les pregunté la última tarde ante sus lamentos por la imparable muerte de su pueblo.
- ¡Qué va!...Bueno, de vez en cuando para algún autobús y hacen fotos de la Casa de Dulcinea.
- Bonito nombre.
- Ya no quedamos más que viejos allí. 

No sé qué pensarán de un tío con coleta. Claro que para ellos esto es poco menos que Madrid.

Un día más hablaron de los buenos tiempos trabajados aquí. Uno de ellos se sentía especialmente orgulloso por haber sido el único encargado en vallar todo el perímetro de la obra que luego sería el hospital.

- Yo solo. Pim, pam, pim, pam...Enterico. 

Cogí el teléfono y vi que en Forocoches se trataba una vez más sobre el mejor disco de Iron Maiden.

Se fueron poco después de apurar sus soles y sombras. 

Salí de la barra no sin antes abrir un tercio. Después de todo sólo me faltaba media hora escasa para largarme y sé que mi conversación le hace bien a su depresión.

- Es curioso -dije- He estado leyendo algo y con Maiden me pasa algo parecido a los Simpsons: he escuchado menos discos de los que han publicado.

Sonrió y una vez más empezamos a hablar de música.

Controla muchísimo de ese tema. Me supera, lo reconozco. Pero sólo podemos ir por ahí. En todo lo demás, y como tantos otros, es inabordable: dogmático de cajón, todavía cree fervientemente en todo lo que creyó por primera vez, a pesar de todas las durísimas hostias vitales que se ha llevado a causa de las leyes promulgadas por aquellos a quienes defiende. Toda su apertura musical, su sapiencia, se estremece ante las esqueléticas ideas de la sociedad en la que vivimos. Y ahí yo no entro. Capeo como a un toro recién salido de los corrales y poco a poco lo dejo en el centro con la música.

Oyendo su panegírico de Anthrax con el que en mi interior no estaba muy de acuerdo fue que Jorge entró al bar. Un buen tío algo más joven que nosotros, un currante por cuenta propia, un rockero que va a su marcha, una de esas personas que no necesita hablar para estar a gusto en un bar.

Venía hasta los cojones, todavía con la ropa de trabajo puesta.

- ¡Una Voll-Damm?
- No, Kufisto. Hoy me vas a poner un gintonic.
- Con dos huevos, di que sí.
- ¡Qué día!
- Jajaja...

Y fue que la conversación pasó de dos a tres bandas, pues tal era la situación de las bolas: yo en la barra, Jorge tras ella y Jose empeñado en no moverse de la mesa del ventanal. 

Jorge no tiene ni la mitad de la mitad de la mitad de idea del rock que yo; no digamos que de Jose. Pero Jorge ha aprendido. Sospecha. Y por eso me gusta hablar con él.

No, no hablamos de nada "profundo"; soy camarero y sé con quien hablo. Uno no va por ahí enseñando todas sus cartas a menos que sea imbécil o tenga veinte años. Pero sé ver en los modos de la gente. Y eso es algo que se ve casi al toque si tienes la suficiente experiencia.

Abrí otra cerveza. Jose cedió un tanto y quedó a medio camino entre el salón y la barra. La conversación sobre la música había retomado el vuelo. Jorge abominaba de la educación musical actual a cuenta de lo que oye de boca de sus sobrinos. Ni él ni yo tenemos hijos. Jose si, varios y desde hace tiempo mayores de edad. Apenas tuvo tiempo para verlos crecer. Ahora se va con ellos de conciertos masivos cuando puede.

Salí a fumar a la puerta del bar. Jorge callaba, escuchándonos. Hablé de un concierto del año que viene, una especie de festival con Def Leppard y Motley Crue. Jose removió en sus recuerdos para encontrar la vez que vio a los primeros en la gira del "Hysteria" Ha estado en más conciertos que yo de putas.

- Pues se hace en el auditorio "Miguel Ríos" -dije- ¿Donde coño queda eso?

Y entonces, ante el silencio, Jorge habló para decir donde quedaba. 

- Ahí vi yo a Extremoduro hará tres o cuatro años.


Llegó mi hermano para el relevo. Cogí mis cosas, el tercio y salí de la barra ya un tanto aligerado de la pesadez que me había embargado durante todo el mediodía. 


Jose estaba con los cascos puestos en la mesa del ventanal cuando me fui tras beberme la tercera cerveza con Jorge.


Ni miró cuando dije adiós.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Darke


Triptolemo (1593) plays Darke (1785) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 33 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Después de la Bundesliga es jodido cambiar el chip   

@SpeedyGonzalez ...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Oct 2022)

Estuviste con NXNN yo me estuve viciando con las de 3 minutos y me pasó lo mismo...

Bueno la partida, muy normalita con golpes y contragolpes hasta que te dejaste clavar el caballo.

las torres, desconectadas, funcionaron mal. si llegas a meter dos torres por la columna a, otro gallo hubiera cantado.

un placer @Triptolemo suerte para las próximas:
*Triptolemo-SpeedyGonzalez 0-1*








Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Darke


Triptolemo (1593) plays Darke (1785) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Estuviste con NXNN yo me estuve viciando con las de 3 minutos y me pasó lo mismo...
> 
> Bueno la partida, muy normalita con golpes y contragolpes hasta que te dejaste clavar el caballo.
> 
> ...




Con NXN no, con los del bazar chino @propileos


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Oct 2022)

Florero @Montaigne dificilillo de contactar también


----------



## blubleo (27 Oct 2022)

Blitz Chess • blubleo vs monica8900


blubleo (1893) plays monica8900 (1122) in a casual Blitz (5+2) game of chess. monica8900 resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





1-0 para mi frente a monica


----------



## Monica1988 (27 Oct 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Blitz Chess • blubleo vs monica8900
> 
> 
> blubleo (1893) plays monica8900 (1122) in a casual Blitz (5+2) game of chess. monica8900 resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



justo vencedor aunque he de decir que ha hecho comentarios ofensivos hacia mi anatomia despues de que rechazase su invitación a vernos en la vida real, @Cazarr deberias actuar sancionandolo con medio punto


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (27 Oct 2022)

chochopower ajedrecistico! 
al foro se viene cagao y meao.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Entiendo que empezó con 1500 al ser una cuenta nueva, pero que al tener ya un nivel previo se pondría rápidamente en su puntuación habitual.
> 
> Los que, como en mi caso, tenemos un nivel más bajito, nos estrellamos antes y la progresión va más lenta. Pero un 1900 o un 2000 se planta rápidamente en su ELO, sin accidentes por el tramo 1600 - 1700 - 1800. Es mi teoría.



Efectivamente Cazarr ! Yo mismo con mi Segunda cuenta chessmate7777 a 10mn me metí en 2370 y luego se Régulo sobre 2250 o así. Luego ya la regulé yo más a golpe de anís  a 2060 o así.


----------



## propileos (28 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Con NXN no, con los del bazar chino @propileos



Interdiscount eran los bazares esos que habia en las galerias del alcampo, no se si todavia existen.


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Darke
> 
> 
> Triptolemo (1593) plays Darke (1785) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 33 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Yo solo jugué una vez la budesliga, además de jugar partidas bullet, y cuando quise volver a jugar a ritmo 20+10 me costó, tal y como lo puse en su día.


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Poco que añadir a lo que estás pensando en este momento. Has vuelto a la época de Morphy o Thal? Menudo desgaste con el cálculo , estás caminando por el filo de una navaja. En un torneo en Italia a Smyslov y Kotov, Bondarewky el capitán de la delegación sovietica les dijo : Peroque están haciendo? Ustedes son Grandes Maestros! Dejen de jugar táctico y apliquen el rodillo técnico sovietico ! A partir de ahí todo estuvo bajo control añadió Kotov.Ánimo



Pero entonces @naufragodelpisito estás en primera o segunda de este torneo?
Pues yo daba por hecho que no jugabas jugando, pues no te veo en ninguna clasificación, tampoco como "longines", que ese es tu nick en Lichess, no?

Ando despistado y me siento ridículo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pero entonces @naufragodelpisito estás en primera o segunda de este torneo?
> Pues yo daba por hecho que no jugabas jugando, pues no te veo en ninguna clasificación, tampoco como "longines", que ese es tu nick en Lichess, no?
> 
> Ando despistado y me siento ridículo.



Para nada! No juego ni en Primera, ni en Segunda. Soy aspirante a jugar en Tercera un día de estos. Es normal el despiste dada la cantidad de categorías y horarios! Si es Longines, también chessmate7777 y uno secreto para torpedear jejej . Un abrazo compañero y si necesitas subir la moral ahí estamos por si necesitas entrenar pero que no sea con peso


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Para nada! No juego ni en Primera, ni en Segunda. Soy aspirante a jugar en Tercera un día de estos. Es normal el despiste dada la cantidad de categorías y horarios! Si es Longines, también chessmate7777 y uno secreto para torpedear jejej . Un abrazo compañero y si necesitas subir la moral ahí estamos por si necesitas entrenar pero que no sea con peso



Longines en 3ª....????? 

Jjjj que sera lo proximo? 
Kasparov acudiendo a clases de iniciaciong??


----------



## propileos (28 Oct 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> justo vencedor aunque he de decir que ha hecho comentarios ofensivos hacia mi anatomia despues de que rechazase su invitación a vernos en la vida real, @Cazarr deberias actuar sancionandolo con medio punto



Si solo pides medio latigazo es que te has puesto perra con el tema.


----------



## el mensa (28 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Para nada! No juego ni en Primera, ni en Segunda. Soy aspirante a jugar en Tercera un día de estos. Es normal el despiste dada la cantidad de categorías y horarios! Si es Longines, también chessmate7777 y uno secreto para torpedear jejej . Un abrazo compañero y si necesitas subir la moral ahí estamos por si necesitas entrenar pero que no sea con peso



Tengo una cuenta troll stalker en chess.com, para algún día de estos ajustarle las cuentas a un sinvergüenza... 

Solo soporto fantasmadas si el fantasmeador tiene sentido común y buen corazón, eso si, que no me mezclen fantasmadas con otros pecados capitales que entonces si que entro en modo calentar espalda con goma de butano.


----------



## propileos (28 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr tendrias que poner la clasificacion real con todas las partidas para darle mas emocion al asunto, asi no hay quien se aclare, y con los acumulados me estoy haciendo lio tambien. 
Se esta haciendo un poco largo esto, habria que plantear las proximas ligas y copas para que sean mas electricas y la gente este mas metida en el tema. 
Mas titulos y mas cortos, COPA BLITZ, COPA BULLET, etc, con eliminatorias mas mortales. 
Cruces a una sola partida dejan el torneo mas abierto y mas emocionante.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr tendrias que poner la clasificacion real con todas las partidas para darle mas emocion al asunto, asi no hay quien se aclare, y con los acumulados me estoy haciendo lio tambien.
> Se esta haciendo un poco largo esto, habria que plantear las proximas ligas y copas para que sean mas electricas y la gente este mas metida en el tema.
> Mas titulos y mas cortos, COPA BLITZ, COPA BULLET, etc, con eliminatorias mas mortales.
> Cruces a una sola partida dejan el torneo mas abierto y mas emocionante.



El rollo "casual" Y la posibilidad de aplazar algunas para mi es genial. 
Ademas yo creo que se esta creando cierta aficion y expectativas al publicar resultados y partidas. 
No se... Me mola. 
Aunque seamos un grupusculo de irreductibles galos como nos llaman a los burbujos


----------



## Cazarr (28 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Mas titulos y mas cortos, COPA BLITZ, COPA BULLET, etc, con eliminatorias mas mortales.
> Cruces a una sola partida dejan el torneo mas abierto y mas emocionante.



O sea, una Liga sin liga.


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si solo pides medio latigazo es que te has puesto perra con el tema.



Menudo fracasado eres


----------



## Monica1988 (28 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> O sea, una Liga sin liga.



Ni caso, es idiota, quiere cambiar algo que lleva más de 4 o 5 años aqui


----------



## Cazarr (28 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr tendrias que poner la clasificacion real con todas las partidas para darle mas emocion al asunto, asi no hay quien se aclare, y con los acumulados me estoy haciendo lio tambien.



¿Se entiende mejor así?:







He sumado lo jugado de la jornada 8, toda la 9 y toda la 10. Faltará añadir la jornada 11 (la actual, en juego) que la sumaré el lunes.

Tenéis las estadísticas divididas en dos fácilmente visibles y diferenciables: *Tercio de Otoño* (el parcial) y *Total Liga 2022* (estadísticas completas en Primera División). En el caso de esta última, la total, se marca en morado pretoriano al líder provisional del Campeonato y en plateado al segundo.

A lo largo de este fin de semana actualizaré las otras divisiones.


----------



## propileos (28 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> O sea, una Liga sin liga.



No, la liga hacerla con formato de LIGA, pero a una sola temporada, y luego hacer unas copas cada 2 o 3 meses, para no perder el ritmo.
Pero darle mas empaque a las partidas que te juegues algo.
Por ejemplo en la primera temporada jugue la promocion de ascenso primero hank luego blubleo y en la definitiva con david la palme.
Es decir tuve que jugar 2 partidas previas total para que.
Hank y Blubleo lo mismo, sus partidas no les aportaron nada.
Es decir son partidas que te quedas donde estas si las pierdes y realmente no consigues nada si las ganas.
La idea seria eliminar esas partidas y convertir todas las partidas en partidas memorables.
Por eso unas copas con una pequeña fase de grupos y luego unos cruces de la muerte, el que gana adelante y el que pierde fuera, yo creo que seria mas emocionante.
Eso ademas de la liga, en la liga se podrian ampliar las divisiones y ya esta, 10 por division, con ida y vuelta, serian 18 partidas, o si no se quiere hacer tan largo pues 8 por division que serian 14 partidas.
Los 3 primeros que suban y los 3 ultimos que bajen, asi habria emocion hasta la ultima jornada.


----------



## propileos (28 Oct 2022)

O bueno tambien se podian hacer grupos impares de 11 jugadores, la liga que fuera a una sola partida, 5 con blancas y 5 con negras. 
Bueno ya he propuesto todo esto varias veces, eso no quiere decir que este en contra de lo que haces @Cazarr que es digno de admiracion. 
Si llevas otra idea en mente, que creo que si, pues me adaptare y ya esta.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Oct 2022)

La partida Cazarr-El Mensa se aplaza 20-30 minutos por la lluvia.

Una multitud de fans se ha congregado para recibirnos, y parece ser que unas teens ultras han lanzado tantos sujetadores que el autocar se ha atascado.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Oct 2022)

Let's go:









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Hermes1277


Cazarr (1822) plays Hermes1277 (1720) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr resigned after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (28 Oct 2022)

Acepto perder, pero perder así no. Que os follen a todos.









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Hermes1277


Cazarr (1822) plays Hermes1277 (1720) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Cazarr resigned after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org







Spoiler












Bueno, he visto el análisis que es un bonito desfile de blunders (y para colmo juego mejor a la defensiva y en desventaja, como siempre) y parece que el escotomazo final no habría cambiado nada.

Me dejé gratis y sin darme cuenta dos piezas, y sencillamente he cometido más errores que El Mensa. Justa victoria.

Muy enfadado por mi juego, pero nada que reprochar al resultado. Justa derrota.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Oct 2022)

Ad3 que es? Un peon bien nutrido? 
No la entiendo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Oct 2022)

34.Df1 prefiero 34.Df3 amenazando ganar torre o mate en ls octava


----------



## Cazarr (28 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Ad3 que es? Un peon bien nutrido?
> No la entiendo





Sinceramente pensaba que había jugado mejor. Voy a dejar de mirar los análisis porque me derroiguen la autoestima ajedrecil.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Oct 2022)

Si en vez de jugar Cf3 hubieras tirado f4 "facundo pa'lante" Como dice pepe cuenca, hubieras conseguido abrir la posicion y mejores posibilidades. El mensa ha jugado muy bien limitandote el juego. Y los regalos es algo que uno hace con la ilusion de que la otra persona los acepte como asi ha sido. 

Tu eres como la ayuso que aun en octubre ya estan colgando las luces de navidad. Yquedan dos meses. Muy rapido habeis adoptado el espiritu navideño... (Es bromita obviamente) 

Esta tarde me deje un triplete rey-dama-torre como un principiante superadlo!!


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs makwa2


VAYAQUESI (1473) plays makwa2 (1311) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs makwa2
> 
> 
> VAYAQUESI (1473) plays makwa2 (1311) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Pues nada, derrota de un servidor. Enhorabuena a Makwa.

Partida muy igualada hasta el final, solo la habilidad de jugar mejor en los momentos finales (algo que se me da muy mal) ha desnivelado la balanza. En un momento me ha parecido que el rey lo tenía ahogado, pues era yo el que estaba en desventaja, pero no ha sido así. Por eso seguí hasta el final, sino le hubiese dado antes la partida.
No sé si hice bien entrando en el juego del intercambio de piezas, pues creo que durante un momento tenía mejor posición (igual estoy equivocado), pero es que no lo he visto claro y he entrado en este juego estando en igualdad de condiciones, así hasta el desenlace.

Y hasta aquí la crónica de hoy.

Edito: Makwa según el análisis ha hecho solo un error grave y dos errores, lo que está bastante bien, pues no ha concedido ningún regalo como tal. En general creo que ha sido una buena partida de ambos.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2022)

@vayaquesi cuando juegas con blancas y logras meter la dama en la gran diagonal blanca fijate si puedes explotar la casilla c6, das jaque ahi y el negro pierde la torre o pierde el enroque


----------



## el mensa (29 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Acepto perder, pero perder así no. Que os follen a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Si en vez de jugar Cf3 hubieras tirado f4 "facundo pa'lante" Como dice pepe cuenca, hubieras conseguido abrir la posicion y mejores posibilidades. El mensa ha jugado muy bien limitandote el juego. Y los regalos es algo que uno hace con la ilusion de que la otra persona los acepte como asi ha sido.
> 
> Tu eres como la ayuso que aun en octubre ya estan colgando las luces de navidad. Yquedan dos meses. Muy rapido habeis adoptado el espiritu navideño... (Es bromita obviamente)
> 
> Esta tarde me deje un triplete rey-dama-torre como un principiante superadlo!!



Gracias por los comentarios al organizador y a Speedy, firme candidato para subir a primera.

Aun no he mirado el análisis, voy a dejar algunos apuntes para revisión y mis mejoras que también espero que le sirvan a mi rival.

Partida cerrada y trabada, ambos perdemos tiempos en la apertura recolocando piezas, unos errores que supongo "los cocos" del ajedrez burbujista habrían aprovechado para fundirnos, luego de ahí salimos parejos, creo que he tenido mucho ojo en el avance y colocación de peones, mejor que mi rival, que en sus avances ha dejado puntos débiles (o fuertes para mi) además de ocluir el flanco de dama y algo el centro, perdiendo la teórica iniciativa blanca.

El tropezón casi definitivo de Boba Fet ha sido la pérdida del caballo en el flanco de rey, error grave que he aprovechado para simplificar y seguir cerrando espacios al tener ventaja, tal y como me recomendaron días atrás Speedy y el Náufrago.

Aun así no estaba todo dicho porque mi rey estaba metido en la lucha y relativamente expuesto a combinaciones chungas, no se porqué me manejo bien en los ataques lentos por ese flanco en ambos colores, aunque insisto que jugadores de más nivel, pongamos +2.000 u.c. me suelen atacar o contraatacar con saña.

A partir de ahí y conjurando esa peligrosa tendencia de mi rey a meterse en líos he jugado, creo, muy seguro dominando columnas y diagonales. La dama y los caballos también los he movido con finura y valentía, ahí p'alante y p'atras puteando a los desdichados monarcas blancos que tenían pocas casillas seguras y útiles.

Mención especial a mi alfil de casillas blancas, hace tiempo vi un tutorial de la india de rey donde explicaba que tampoco era malo dejarlo mucho tiempo en su casilla inicial si así batía las casillas blancas del flanco de rey (otra vez, joder, lo tengo estudiado...) y se podía aprovechar para el medio juego y final, claro, eso me encierra una torre pero teniendo una pieza de más y el resto de piezas parapetadas en puntos fuertes no se nota ese defectillo de desarrollo. Estuve mirando opciones de sacarlo a e6 o fianchetearlo a b7 pero no me convencieron los pros y contras.

Y el tema estrategias derivadas... me molan las partidas lentas y cerradas, lo considero "jugar en mi terreno", sin embargo en partidas abiertas no me manejo bien, y la maldita escandinava de Speedy que ya me ha ganado 2 partidas en las que me meto en líos innecesarios... Ya te pillaré ya...

Dejo el tema blunders y tácticas para el módulo de análisis que lo ve todo como Sauron.

Por cierto, se están quedando unos grupos de segunda durillos, el B ya con la primera criba quedó "divertido" y el A con esta segunda criba va a quedar "interesante". Me va a costar, si lo consigo, mantenerme y no bajar.


----------



## vayaquesi (29 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @vayaquesi cuando juegas con blancas y logras meter la dama en la gran diagonal blanca fijate si puedes explotar la casilla c6, das jaque ahi y el negro pierde la torre o pierde el enroque
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243745



Sí, tienes toda la razón, así que poco más puedo añadir..., de hecho mi cara viendo en el análisis del ordenador cuando vi eso debió ser un poema. 

Y lo peor de todo es que creo que vi esa diagonal en mitad de la partida, pero lo descarte porque la torre estaba en principio cubierta, y no se me ocurrió la idea del jaque. Vamos, una falta de visión y creatividad total, que es lo que hace falta justo en el medio juego... 

Además no me había percatado en eso que has dicho, que podía perder en enroque (o la torre) 
A parte de permitirme tomar la iniciativa, que no es poco, en fin de romper la igualdad.

Pero bueno, thanks por la observación, y como dices, tendré que tenerlo más en cuenta para futuras partidas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Sí, tienes toda la razón, así que poco más puedo añadir..., de hecho mi cara viendo en el análisis del ordenador cuando vi eso debió ser un poema.
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que creo que vi esa diagonal en mitad de la partida, pero lo descarte porque la torre estaba en principio cubierta, y no se me ocurrió la idea del jaque. Vamos, una falta de visión y creatividad total, que es lo que hace falta justo en el medio juego...
> 
> ...



No te preocupes en demasía,hay gente que juega bien todo el tiempo y hablemos otros que vamos al pajar y nos clavamos la aguja! Propileos se preocupa de analizar partidas propias y ajenas y eso por fuerza redundará en mejorar su juego,como así está siendo y ya no lo veo como ese rival facilon de hace un año.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Oct 2022)

He añadido las medallitas en la columna "PODIO" y he especificado que las estadísticas totales son de Primera, no de toda la Liga:







Las estadísticas totales-completas las subiré una vez terminada la Liga, en un ranking general.



propileos dijo:


> No, la liga hacerla con formato de LIGA, pero a una sola temporada, y luego hacer unas copas cada 2 o 3 meses, para no perder el ritmo.
> Pero darle mas empaque a las partidas que te juegues algo.
> Por ejemplo en la primera temporada jugue la promocion de ascenso primero hank luego blubleo y en la definitiva con david la palme.
> Es decir tuve que jugar 2 partidas previas total para que.
> ...



_"Copas cada 2 o 3 meses"_​​Ya dije que por mi parte tengo preparados dos torneos blitz: el de Navidad y otro en Junio-Julio. Si queréis organizar más no hay ningún problema (me apunto), pero organizadlas si queréis jugarlas, coñe. Que por proponer podemos proponer mil cosas.






_"Por ejemplo en la primera temporada jugue la promocion de ascenso primero hank luego blubleo y en la definitiva con david la palme._​_Es decir tuve que jugar 2 partidas previas total para que._​_Hank y Blubleo lo mismo, sus partidas no les aportaron nada._​_Es decir son partidas que te quedas donde estas si las pierdes y realmente no consigues nada si las ganas."_​​Tienes toda la razón. El Play Off a Primera actualmente es insufrible, demasiado largo y dificultoso. Eres partidario de simplificar al máximo y yo soy partidario de las promociones, pero coincidimos en que el Play Off actual es muy feo. Yo pondría el Play Off a una o dos partidas como máximo, precisamente para darle épica al asunto con el morbo de los KO.

Pero salvo mayoría absoluta (y por mucho que me gustase arreglar eso ya) los cambios mejor antes o después, no durante.

_"Eso ademas de la liga, en la liga se podrian ampliar las divisiones y ya esta, 10 por division, con ida y vuelta, serian 18 partidas, o si no se quiere hacer tan largo pues 8 por division que serian 14 partidas._​_Los 3 primeros que suban y los 3 ultimos que bajen, asi habria emocion hasta la ultima jornada."_​
Volvemos a coincidir: divisiones puras, sin grupos, y de 8-10 jugadores. Dos parciales, Otoño + Invierno. Total: 18 jornadas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues nada, derrota de un servidor. Enhorabuena a Makwa.
> 
> Partida muy igualada hasta el final, solo la habilidad de jugar mejor en los momentos finales (algo que se me da muy mal) ha desnivelado la balanza. En un momento me ha parecido que el rey lo tenía ahogado, pues era yo el que estaba en desventaja, pero no ha sido así. Por eso seguí hasta el final, sino le hubiese dado antes la partida.
> No sé si hice bien entrando en el juego del intercambio de piezas, pues creo que durante un momento tenía mejor posición (igual estoy equivocado), pero es que no lo he visto claro y he entrado en este juego estando en igualdad de condiciones, así hasta el desenlace.
> ...





propileos dijo:


> @vayaquesi cuando juegas con blancas y logras meter la dama en la gran diagonal blanca fijate si puedes explotar la casilla c6, das jaque ahi y el negro pierde la torre o pierde el enroque
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243745



Efectivamente, me di cuenta al momento del grave error. La verdad es que en todo momento me senti perdedor, pero a base de imprecisiones de Vayaquesi y simplificaciones de material quede en ventaja ganadora.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Oct 2022)

Destruido en 6 movimientos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Destruido en 6 movimientos.



Pero muchacho,que estás haciendo? O te ha salido en una partida real?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pero muchacho,que estás haciendo? O te ha salido en una partida real?



Partida real como la vida misma


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

Alguna así sale! Yo le metí algún mate tonto a un 2300 pero el Ae5 del oponente es… Hay mucha gente en rápidas que no sabe las leyes mínimas ajedrecísticas. Luego hay gente con poco Elo 1940 por ejemplo que juega exageradamente bien. Y ya me pongo el análisis en Stockfish a 5 posiciones y Voila ! De las 5 mejores jugadas eligen la más fuerte y menos natural. Cuando tienen de 2300 para arriba es más normal de hecho tengo una 3 mn de esta mañana contra un 2465 que le aguanto el tipo,pero es gente qué ve sutilezas incluso rápido.https://lichess.org/ya0j3t2D/black#59


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

Blitz Chess • Pitong_Gatang vs Chessmate7777


Pitong_Gatang (2465) plays Chessmate7777 (1881) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Pitong_Gatang won by checkmate after 40 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




esta es la partida en cuestión tiene el blanco un peón doblado no parece relevante y una condena a que pueda tener mayoría de peones o peon pasado casi ganado con técnica y tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

¿Como contar lo que sentí aquella noche?...

Era una noche oscura, despejada, sin luna y llena de estrellas. Era una fría noche de domingo, lo recuerdo bien. Era todavía de día cuando ella vino al bar para despedirse hasta el fin de semana siguiente. El tren hacia Madrid no esperaba a nadie, ni siquiera a ella. El maquinista del tren que va a Madrid no puede esperar a nadie.

Hablo de memoria, ¿pero qué es hablar desde la memoria?

Salí de casa y caminé las bien iluminadas calles desiertas hasta alcanzar las últimas del pueblo, esas en las que ves la luz de las contadas farolas titilando por el frío. Yo iba escuchando el "Animals" de Pink Floyd, "Dogs" para ser más exactos, lo recuerdo bien...

Un poco más adelante, torciendo a la derecha, estaba la gran avenida salvajemente iluminada frente al cementerio.

Y antes de caminarla decidí dejar de andar para echar un vistazo a lo que había arriba.


Las estrellas brillaban como bombillas a punto de fallar.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Efectivamente, me di cuenta al momento del grave error. La verdad es que en todo momento me senti perdedor, pero a base de imprecisiones de Vayaquesi y simplificaciones de material quede en ventaja ganadora.



Carmen es que si logras meter el alfil en g4 clavando el caballo lo peor que puedes hacer es cambiarlo, no ganas nada con el cambio y le dejas a la dama la gran diagonal blanca, por eso si te lo quieren sacar con h3 lo que hacemos todos los cuñaos es Ah5 y si te lo quieren echar definitivamente suelen jugar g4 y se quitan la clavada pero arruinan su enroque corto. 
Yo en mi paquez suelo jugar h3 de primeras para evitar precisamente esa incomoda clavada aunque los dosmiles a veces aprovechan ese h3 para atacarte el enroque corto sacrificando alfiles y caballos. 
Si ves en la grafica stockfish recomienda Ad7 pero eso ya creo que nos supera a los dos.


----------



## vayaquesi (29 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Destruido en 6 movimientos.



Es de esas jugadas que uno se hincha a ver en los tutoriales pensando que es la leche, y luego en la vida real sale un mojón, al menos a mí me pasa. 
Pues al final es una habilidad ver esas oportunidades, eso o tener mecanismos/automatismos (como se dice en el fútbol) que hacen que todo sea más fácil, o ambas cosas.
Aunque si a Taipanidas le ha salido eso en una partida, no queda otra que aplaudir.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Es de esas jugadas que uno se hincha a ver en los tutoriales pensando que es la leche, y luego en la vida real sale un mojón, al menos a mí me pasa.
> Pues al final es una habilidad ver esas oportunidades, eso o tener mecanismos/automatismos (como se dice en el fútbol) que hacen que todo sea más fácil, o ambas cosas.
> Aunque si a Taipanidas le ha salido eso en una partida, no queda otra que aplaudir.



Yo me he ceñido a mi defensa francesa y el peon a c5 buscando desarrollar el alfil de negras. Suelo sacar la reina a b6 cuando él saca su alfil para atacar el punto b2 y amenazar su torre, algo básico que se neutraliza fácilmente, pero visto que él ha perdido un tempo con ese pésimo movimiento de alfil a e5 (que de otro modo hubiese imposibilitado el mate) pues he visto la ocasión de castigar el punto f2. El tipo no lo ha visto y ha muerto en 6.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Como contar lo que sentí aquella noche?...
> 
> Era una noche oscura, despejada, sin luna y llena de estrellas. Era una fría noche de domingo, lo recuerdo bien. Era todavía de día cuando ella vino al bar para despedirse hasta el fin de semana siguiente. El tren hacia Madrid no esperaba a nadie, ni siquiera a ella. El maquinista del tren que va a Madrid no puede esperar a nadie.
> 
> ...



Esta historia es brutal me ha encantado. Y me ha recordado aquella cancion de estopa que comenzaba diciendo: era una noche tonta y caliente...
Me la ha recordado, pero que es hablar desde la memoria.

Dicen que todas las historias de amor son historias de "fantasmas".

Tu que piensas @Clavisto ??


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo me he ceñido a mi defensa francesa y el peon a c5 buscando desarrollar el alfil de negras. Suelo sacar la reina a b6 cuando él saca su alfil para atacar el punto b2 y amenazar su torre, algo básico que se neutraliza fácilmente, pero visto que él ha perdido un tempo con ese pésimo movimiento de alfil a e5 (que de otro modo hubiese imposibilitado el mate) pues he visto la ocasión de castigar el punto f2. El tipo no lo ha visto y ha muerto en 6.



La Francesa, la philidor y la petrov deberian estar prohibidas. 


Yo prefiero tirarme al barro


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Oct 2022)

Vengo de jugar un torneo presencial y estoy cabreado como un mono. Resulta que me ponen a jugar contra un panchito, y en un momento dado, en el que yo estaba ganando (dos peones de más, y tres peones centrales pasados, uno en sexta fila y los otros dos en quinta), después de jugar yo va el tío, coge el reloj y lo para. Cuando se dispone a recoger las piezas sin mirarme siquiera, pregunto: "¿Qué pasa?", porque estaba mal, pero no tanto como para abandonar. Y me dice "jugada ilegal". Me había dado jaque con un caballo, (sin decir "jaque") y con las prisas (era blitz 5+2) no me había dado cuenta. Resulta que hacer una jugada ilegal en muchos torneos es partida perdida, yo no lo sabía. Tampoco parece ser obligatorio decir "jaque".

Ahí me quedé con cara de gilipollas. A la ronda siguiente vi su partida, y el hijo de puta con torre de menos y super perdido, seguía jugando, a ver si le volvía a salir la triqui.

A mí me daría vergüenza ganar una partida así. El ajedrez era un deporte de caballeros y ahora se está llenando de tramposos y truqueros hijos de puta. Tenía que haberle esperado en una esquina oscura y haberle metido un trofeo por el esófago a presión, ya que valora más las copitas que su honor.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Esta historia es brutal me ha encantado. Y me ha recordado aquella cancion de estopa que comenzaba diciendo: era una noche tonta y caliente...
> Me la ha recordado, pero que es hablar desde la memoria.
> 
> Dicen que todas las historias de amor son historias de "fantasmas".
> ...



Que si de verdad soy un escritor debería dejar de beber de una puta vez.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Vengo de jugar un torneo presencial y estoy cabreado como un mono. Resulta que me ponen a jugar contra un panchito, y en un momento dado, en el que yo estaba ganando (dos peones de más, y tres peones centrales pasados, uno en sexta fila y los otros dos en quinta), después de jugar yo va el tío, coge el reloj y lo para. Cuando se dispone a recoger las piezas sin mirarme siquiera, pregunto: "¿Qué pasa?", porque estaba mal, pero no tanto como para abandonar. Y me dice "jugada ilegal". Me había dado jaque con un caballo, (sin decir "jaque") y con las prisas (era blitz 5+2) no me había dado cuenta. Resulta que hacer una jugada ilegal en muchos torneos es partida perdida, yo no lo sabía. Tampoco parece ser obligatorio decir "jaque".
> 
> Ahí me quedé con cara de gilipollas. A la ronda siguiente vi su partida, y el hijo de puta con torre de menos y super perdido, seguía jugando, a ver si le volvía a salir la triqui.
> 
> A mí me daría vergüenza ganar una partida así. El ajedrez era un deporte de caballeros y ahora se está llenando de tramposos y truqueros hijos de puta. Tenía que haberle esperado en una esquina oscura y haberle metido un trofeo por el esófago a presión, ya que valora más las copitas que su honor.



Del hostión que le arreo se le quitan las ganas de seguir haciendo el hijo de la gran puta.

No creo que el nota tuviese cojones de hacérmelo a la cara.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Que si de verdad soy un escritor debería dejar de beber de una puta vez.



Todos debemos analizar nuestros errores en ajedrez y enfrentarnos a nuestra sombra en la vida real


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Todos debemos analizar nuestros errores en ajedrez y enfrentarnos a nuestra sombra en la vida real



La sombra ya es muy larga. 

¿Una partida antes de irme a dormir por segunda vez?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Vengo de jugar un torneo presencial y estoy cabreado como un mono. Resulta que me ponen a jugar contra un panchito, y en un momento dado, en el que yo estaba ganando (dos peones de más, y tres peones centrales pasados, uno en sexta fila y los otros dos en quinta), después de jugar yo va el tío, coge el reloj y lo para. Cuando se dispone a recoger las piezas sin mirarme siquiera, pregunto: "¿Qué pasa?", porque estaba mal, pero no tanto como para abandonar. Y me dice "jugada ilegal". Me había dado jaque con un caballo, (sin decir "jaque") y con las prisas (era blitz 5+2) no me había dado cuenta. Resulta que hacer una jugada ilegal en muchos torneos es partida perdida, yo no lo sabía. Tampoco parece ser obligatorio decir "jaque".
> 
> Ahí me quedé con cara de gilipollas. A la ronda siguiente vi su partida, y el hijo de puta con torre de menos y super perdido, seguía jugando, a ver si le volvía a salir la triqui.
> 
> A mí me daría vergüenza ganar una partida así. El ajedrez era un deporte de caballeros y ahora se está llenando de tramposos y truqueros hijos de puta. Tenía que haberle esperado en una esquina oscura y haberle metido un trofeo por el esófago a presión, ya que valora más las copitas que su honor.



Se me hace raro escuchar la expresion panchito de ti.
Me he quedado a cuadros


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> La sombra ya es muy larga.
> 
> ¿Una partida antes de irme a dormir por segunda vez?



Eso esta hecho.






 Rapid (5+5) casual Chess • Challenge from Darke (1857)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Eso esta hecho.



Classical (20+10) casual Chess • Clavisto (1892?) challenges SpeedyGonzales (1500?)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

No deja jugar parece que esta rota la pagina de lichess


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Esque soy Darke no speedygonzales


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Oct 2022)

Blitz (5+0) casual Chess • Challenge from Darke (1672)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Blitz (5+0) casual Chess • Challenge from Darke (1672)
> 
> 
> Join the challenge or watch the game here.
> ...



Déjalo. No estoy en condiciones.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Tio_Serio (29 Oct 2022)

Las normas en los torneos son así, en unos te penalizan dos minutos y en otros es partida perdida, al final se vuelve un elemento más del juego con el que hay que contar, como la tensión de jugar presencialmente o manejarse con las piezas y el reloj, que también tiene su historia para no cagarla.

Yo lo que noto es que hay gente con la que se puede disfrutar del juego, y otros como dice Igna que por un punto se demuestran miserables, y todavía piensan que han ganado algo.

Pues con esos, lo mejor es reírse de ellos por ser tan desgraciados, y disfrutar con el resto.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Vengo de jugar un torneo presencial y estoy cabreado como un mono. Resulta que me ponen a jugar contra un panchito, y en un momento dado, en el que yo estaba ganando (dos peones de más, y tres peones centrales pasados, uno en sexta fila y los otros dos en quinta), después de jugar yo va el tío, coge el reloj y lo para. Cuando se dispone a recoger las piezas sin mirarme siquiera, pregunto: "¿Qué pasa?", porque estaba mal, pero no tanto como para abandonar. Y me dice "jugada ilegal". Me había dado jaque con un caballo, (sin decir "jaque") y con las prisas (era blitz 5+2) no me había dado cuenta. Resulta que hacer una jugada ilegal en muchos torneos es partida perdida, yo no lo sabía. Tampoco parece ser obligatorio decir "jaque".
> 
> Ahí me quedé con cara de gilipollas. A la ronda siguiente vi su partida, y el hijo de puta con torre de menos y super perdido, seguía jugando, a ver si le volvía a salir la triqui.
> 
> A mí me daría vergüenza ganar una partida así. El ajedrez era un deporte de caballeros y ahora se está llenando de tramposos y truqueros hijos de puta. Tenía que haberle esperado en una esquina oscura y haberle metido un trofeo por el esófago a presión, ya que valora más las copitas que su honor.



Primer punto. Yo he jugado competición y me conozco las normas NO TIENES QUE DECIR JAQUE. Y si hay mucho apuro creo que hasta te lo puedes comer. 2. No puede parar el reloj si no es para abandonar.3, Porqué no has llamado al árbitro? Y en último lugar porque no le has dado un golpe traicionero al estilo del alicantino de copyti jeje y te vas


----------



## Clavisto (29 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Las normas en los torneos son así, en unos te penalizan dos minutos y en otros es partida perdida, al final se vuelve un elemento más del juego con el que hay que contar, como la tensión de jugar presencialmente o manejarse con las piezas y el reloj, que también tiene su historia para no cagarla.
> 
> Yo lo que noto es que hay gente con la que se puede disfrutar del juego, y otros como dice Igna que por un punto se demuestran miserables, y todavía piensan que han ganado algo.
> 
> Pues con esos, lo mejor es reírse de ellos por ser tan desgraciados, y disfrutar con el resto.



Me cago en mi puta vida...A ver qué me entere. O sea, que es el lquien hace la jugada ilegal y pierde el otro por no darse cuenta. Doy gracias a Dios por no jugar un torneo presencial desde hace 25 años.

Lo mato. Es que lo mato.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

No se puede jugar presencial si no es con ánimo de ajustarcuentas,pero no darias abasto. El presencial está muerto y es por un montón de mierdas como ese tío. Por lo visto según Tío Serio han cambiado las normas. No lo sé. Ahora si suena el móvil si pierdes automáticamente eso lo comprendo.


----------



## Tio_Serio (29 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me cago en mi puta vida...A ver qué me entere. O sea, que es el lquien hace la jugada ilegal y pierde el otro por no darse cuenta. Doy gracias a Dios por no jugar un torneo presencial desde hace 25 años.
> 
> Lo mato. Es que lo mato.



No, a ver, Igna estaba en jaque y no lo vió, ni el otro lo anunció, al hacer un movimiento dejando el jaque inatendido, es jugada ilegal penalizable.

Y creo que lo habitual para reclamar al árbitro es detener el reloj, levantar la mano y esperar que se acerque para escuchar la queja.

Ya si eso las bofetadas en la calle jaja, es lo malo de los presenciales.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> No, a ver, Igna estaba en jaque y no lo vió, ni el otro lo anunció, al hacer un movimiento dejando el jaque inatendido, es jugada ilegal penalizable.
> 
> Y creo que lo habitual para reclamar al árbitro es detener el reloj, levantar la mano y esperar que se acerque para escuchar la queja.
> 
> Ya si eso las bofetadas en la calle jaja, es lo malo de los presenciales.



Habitualmente Tio Serio te aporreaban el reloj y te obligaban a mover.Por lo que te entiendo han cambiado las normas . Antes se fumaba en el mismo tablero y tenía enfrente a un tío fumándose un puro y uno decía que masticaba ajos para joder al rival con el aliento jajaja


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Oct 2022)

Otra vez de manera cuasi idéntica  y no son rivales a priori especialmente malos.


----------



## propileos (30 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> No, a ver, Igna estaba en jaque y no lo vió, ni el otro lo anunció, al hacer un movimiento dejando el jaque inatendido, es jugada ilegal penalizable.
> 
> Y creo que lo habitual para reclamar al árbitro es detener el reloj, levantar la mano y esperar que se acerque para escuchar la queja.
> 
> Ya si eso las bofetadas en la calle jaja, es lo malo de los presenciales.



Pero que cometas una jugada ilegal no te da la partida por perdida. 
Creo que es a la tercera jugada ilegal que el arbitro te puede dar la partida por perdida si lo estima conveniente. 
Ademas el panchito paro el reloj y se puso a recoger las piezas. 
Eso se puede valorar como conducta antideportiva y punto para Ignadaptado. 
Otra vez que te pase no se te ocurra moverte del sillon @Ignadaptado, cuando el otro reclame algo llamas al arbitro y a ver que dice.


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Vengo de jugar un torneo presencial y estoy cabreado como un mono. Resulta que me ponen a jugar contra un panchito, y en un momento dado, en el que yo estaba ganando (dos peones de más, y tres peones centrales pasados, uno en sexta fila y los otros dos en quinta), después de jugar yo va el tío, coge el reloj y lo para. Cuando se dispone a recoger las piezas sin mirarme siquiera, pregunto: "¿Qué pasa?", porque estaba mal, pero no tanto como para abandonar. Y me dice "jugada ilegal". Me había dado jaque con un caballo, (sin decir "jaque") y con las prisas (era blitz 5+2) no me había dado cuenta. Resulta que hacer una jugada ilegal en muchos torneos es partida perdida, yo no lo sabía. Tampoco parece ser obligatorio decir "jaque".
> 
> Ahí me quedé con cara de gilipollas. A la ronda siguiente vi su partida, y el hijo de puta con torre de menos y super perdido, seguía jugando, a ver si le volvía a salir la triqui.
> 
> A mí me daría vergüenza ganar una partida así. El ajedrez era un deporte de caballeros y ahora se está llenando de tramposos y truqueros hijos de puta. Tenía que haberle esperado en una esquina oscura y haberle metido un trofeo por el esófago a presión, ya que valora más las copitas que su honor.



En las competiciones a veces se ven cosas muy feas, pues si a veces se ven en pachangas paco de mierda, no te digo nada cuando se juega un trofeo organizado por el cuñado de turno.

Yo en el ajedrez como tal nunca he competido, quitando algún pequeño torneo del colegio, y un torneo ultrapaco que me apunté una vez por probar, de forma gratuita. Por lo tanto poco puedo añadir, bueno sí, que jugar con reloj (encima suele ser analógico*) me parece una mierda.

Una anécdota absurda sin más. La próxima vez lo que te han dicho, avisar al árbitro y que él decida, pues supongo que esto te ha pasado como "novatada", pero vamos, que nivel tienes, así que esto es una anécdota que deja en muy mal lugar al contrincante.

*Los relojes analógicos me gustan, pero para ciertas cosas prefiero uno digital, debido a que se tarda menos en procesar el tiempo que marca dicho reloj.


----------



## exterriga (30 Oct 2022)

Aquí uno que ha competido mucho a Blitz presencial:

1-. El jaque no se avisa. El reglamento no obliga a avisar. A ciertos niveles es risible que el rival te avise de jaque. En niveles iniciales, no.

2-. Jugada ilegal, pierde. Repito, en Blitz, jugada ilegal pierde. Por lo tanto, hay que estar muy atento a esos jaques desesperados del que está a punto de perder. En otros ritmos, no se pierde directamente, si no que a la primera ilegal te penalizan con tiempo.

¿Por qué en Blitz es así? Por que hay mucho caradura que en los apuros hacen saltos de caballo imposibles, alfiles que cambian de diagonal, carreras de peones en los que avanzo varias casillas, rey que dejo en una casilla intermedia, ignoro tu jaque y te como la dama, ...

La casuística es muy amplia y todo lo descrito en el párrafo anterior lo he vivido en persona. En muchos casos no hay maldad, todo el mundo ha recibido un jaque y no se ha dado cuenta. Como dice Tio_Serio es una circunstancia más, se asume la derrota y punto. Saber jugar a ajedrez implica darte cuenta de que tienes que cumplir siempre las reglas.

Personalmente creo que la norma, para Blitz, está muy bien. ¿Que te pillan intentando hacer trampa? Derrota automática. ¿Que te despistas y te has dejado el Rey en jaque? Hay que estar atento y concentrado siempre.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Oct 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Aquí uno que ha competido mucho a Blitz presencial:
> 
> 1-. El jaque no se avisa. El reglamento no obliga a avisar. A ciertos niveles es risible que el rival te avise de jaque. En niveles iniciales, no.
> 
> ...



No, si la regla y su necesidad no la discuto, yo hablo única y exclusivamente de deportividad. A mí jamás se me ocurriría reclamar una victoria por jugada ilegal del otro si no hay mala fe (por cierto, que a mí no se me estaba acabando el tiempo), digan lo que digan las reglas. Mi integridad está muy por encima de una norma. Yo me he topado con gente, y no sólo en el ajedrez, que se aferran a las reglas como plan B para ganar como sea, a veces hasta retorciéndolas a su favor de modo absurdo. Esta gente me parecen una panda de desgraciados, y lo peor es que se comportan igual en el resto de situaciones de la vida.


----------



## el mensa (30 Oct 2022)

Las normas están para cumplirlas porque si no sería un sindios. 

Dicho esto pienso que retorcer en beneficio propio las normas exclusivas de torneos, no las reglas generales de juego, es propio de ratas que suplen su falta de talento con picaresca. 

Así que por mi parte estoy completamente de acuerdo en que Ignadaptado tenía que esperarlo en la calle, ya que es jalowin perdió la oportunidad de disfrazarse de Hernán Cortés, alabarda en mano y alano español atado con cadena en la bola del remolque rvgiendo y babeando dvro hacia la puerta del local.

Ah, y lo de no avisar del jaque me parece mal en todos los sentidos. Hay que aprender a concentrarse y jugar a ajedrez no es ir a misa, da igual que la sala parezca un gallinero "jaque, jaque, jaque...". Llevamos años jugando en bares donde hay más distracción y en los pocos torneos serios que he jugado, los cuento con una mano y me sobran dedos, no recuerdo nada de mi periferia, vamos, que me enseñan un vídeo de yo jugando "too concentrao" y en la mesa de al lado dos haciendo la carretilla francesa y me lo creo..."


----------



## Cazarr (30 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> lo de no avisar del jaque me parece mal en todos los sentidos. Hay que aprender a concentrarse y jugar a ajedrez no es ir a misa, da igual que la sala parezca un gallinero "jaque, jaque, jaque..."



Lo de no avisar del jaque me enteré hace mucho y al principio me parecía raro. Pero entiendo que en ritmos rápidos no se tenga que cloquear continuamente.

Lo que me parece mal es que el tío recoja las piezas sin más. Deberá avisar al árbitro, digo yo. Porque si no, ¿qué garantía tienes de que no te ha hecho la 13-14?


----------



## exterriga (30 Oct 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No, si la regla y su necesidad no la discuto, yo hablo única y exclusivamente de deportividad. A mí jamás se me ocurriría reclamar una victoria por jugada ilegal del otro si no hay mala fe (por cierto, que a mí no se me estaba acabando el tiempo), digan lo que digan las reglas. Mi integridad está muy por encima de una norma. Yo me he topado con gente, y no sólo en el ajedrez, que se aferran a las reglas como plan B para ganar como sea, a veces hasta retorciéndolas a su favor de modo absurdo. Esta gente me parecen una panda de desgraciados, y lo peor es que se comportan igual en el resto de situaciones de la vida.



Entiendo tu postura y más cuando nos han vendido la moto de que es un juego de caballeros y tal.

Hay muchas veces que personalmente no he reclamado victoria por jugada ilegal del contrario.

Pero llega un momento en el que te das cuenta que nadie te perdona a ti. A partir de ahí tienes que estar muy concienciado con tú ética y asumir que juegas en desventaja: tú perdonas, el resto no.

Ocurre algo parecido con los torneos de este foro. A mí siempre que me han pedido rehacer la jugada, lo he permitido. Sin embargo, nunca he solicitado echar una de mis jugadas para atrás.

Por otro lado siempre he permitido cambiar de fecha cuando mi rival se ha despistado y ha incomparecido. Recíprocamente, mis rivales me lo han permitido a pesar de que asumía mi derrota por incomparecer.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lo de no avisar del jaque me enteré hace mucho y al principio me parecía raro. Pero entiendo que en ritmos rápidos no se tenga que cloquear continuamente.
> 
> Lo que me parece mal es que el tío recoja las piezas sin más. Deberá avisar al árbitro, digo yo. Porque si no, ¿qué garantía tienes de que no te ha hecho la 13-14?



Cazarr das en el clavo el reglamento indicaba que no podías parar el reloj ni para reclamar,lo tenia que parar el árbitro. Solo para abandonar lo podías hacer tú. Un antiguo compañero incluso cuando abandonaban sus rivales le pasaba la planilla y le decia “FIRMA AQUÍ” por si había picaresca yeso que eran otros tiempos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Oct 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Entiendo tu postura y más cuando nos han vendido la moto de que es un juego de caballeros y tal.
> 
> Hay muchas veces que personalmente no he reclamado victoria por jugada ilegal del contrario.
> 
> ...



Exterriga un saludo! Los que hemos competido lo del takebalk ese de mierda o como se llame,nos causa asombro pues es pieza tocada pieza jugada! Pues no estás jugando con tu hijo ,ni con un colega en el pub tomando un cafe. Yo estoy como tú al ser una raza de competición no se me ocurre pedir el rectificar y tampoco lo doy a nadie.Te equivocas te jodes y no seas nenaza con Takebalk ese de mierda.Y si esto empezó como juego de caballeros y acabaran muchos en lugar de ir a Turquía a implantarse pelo irán a Palo Alto (California) a implantarse un chip.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Oct 2022)

También añado Exterriga que lo de perdonar la ausencia muchas veces es de cara a la galería de burbuja. Por que muchos pueden tener sueños húmedos de ganarte a ti o Hiperion por incomparecencia,pero quedarían como villanos a los ojos de Burbuja. El que dirán de toda la vid hamijo.


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Oct 2022)

Vale, ya por saber qué es lo más correcto he consultado el manual de arbitraje de ajedrez, pág. 35 dice:

_6.11.2 Un jugador puede detener el reloj de ajedrez solo para solicitar la asistencia del árbitro, por
ejemplo, cuando se ha producido una promoción y no está disponible la pieza requerida. _
...
_6.11.4 Si un jugador detiene el reloj de ajedrez para solicitar la asistencia del árbitro, este
determinará si el jugador tenía una razón válida para hacerlo. Si resulta obvio que el jugador
no tenía una razón válida para detenerlo, será sancionado conforme al artículo 12.9_
...
_Las razones válidas para detener el reloj incluyen:
Se descubre una irregularidad, como un movimiento o posición ilegal;
un jugador está siendo molestado por su oponente o por espectadores;
Enfermedad;
Una pausa para ir al baño no suele ser una razón válida, pero podría ser en caso de discapacidad o
indisposición del jugador. 
...
7.5.5 Después de actuar conforme al artículo 7.5.1 o 7.5.2, 7.5.3 o 7.5.4, para el primer movimiento ilegal completado, el árbitro concederá dos minutos de tiempo extra al adversario; para el segundo movimiento ilegal completado del mismo jugador, el árbitro decretará la pérdida de la partida para el infractor. Sin embargo, decretará tablas si la posición es tal que el oponente no puede dar jaque mate al rey del infractor mediante cualquier serie de movimientos legales._


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Oct 2022)

Haciendo un poco de offtopic, porque lo de Ignadaptado ya lo he comentado, en los torneos una cosa es ser legal, otra ser un cerdo, y otra pecar de pringado visto lo lo visto.

Mi última experiencia competitiva, este verano en pádel, donde me apunté por primera vez a un torneo paco para ver la experiencia, en la última categoría, pues el nivel que teníamos (en el pádel se juega en pareja) era para jugar en el nivel más flojito, habiendo varios niveles.

¿Qué ocurre? Que como eso no está regulado, o no hay forma de saber cuál es el nivel de antemano, y a los clubs mientras se pague la inscripción adelante, pues se apunta gente de categorías superiores (que a veces te lo dicen hasta en la cara) porque claro, la copita es la copita.... Eso por lo hablar de la fea costumbre de tirar al compañero más débil.

En cuanto a la experiencia del torneo, pues llegamos a cuartos de final pasando dos rondas, todo ello de forma muy paco porque solo jugamos un partido y lo ganamos, y luego los otros no se presentaron (ni pagaron la inscripción, debiéndose descojonar ellos donde estuviesen). Total, que al final en cuartos parecía que jugábamos contra los globertroters del pádel, y no quedó otra de tirar al peor de ellos para poder rascar al menos el punto de la dignidad, que aun así era mejor que nosotros.

Amén que en el pádel en los torneos todo el mundo hace la nevera* (a veces algún degenerado también lo hace en partidas paco), y no queda otra que adaptarse.

*Hacer la nevera es tirar al compañero en teoría más flojo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Oct 2022)

Tío Serio parece un reglamento actualizado y más justo! Todo hay que decirlo,dado el actual percal.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> 6.11.2 Un jugador puede detener el reloj de ajedrez solo para solicitar la asistencia del árbitro, por
> ejemplo, cuando se ha producido una promoción y no está disponible la pieza requerida.



Siempre me he preguntado qué se supone que hay que hacer cuando coronas un peón y todavía tienes tu dama en juego.

Es decir, en los juegos de ajedrez sólo viene una dama por jugador, no vienen piezas extra. ¿Se da por hecho que cuando corones ya habrá muerto tu reina? ¿O se acepta popularmente que a una reina también la representan las fichas de las damas?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué se supone que hay que hacer cuando coronas un peón y todavía tienes tu dama en juego.
> 
> Es decir, en los juegos de ajedrez sólo viene una dama por jugador, no vienen piezas extra. ¿Se da por hecho que cuando corones ya habrá muerto tu reina? ¿O se acepta popularmente que a una reina también la representan las fichas de las damas?



En partida lenta te daba tiempo a ir al árbitro o tú mismo coger de alguna de las mesas vacías,si era con los del club ponías una torre boca abajo


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Oct 2022)

Galleton guillotin esta rabioso, un mensaje mio los ha unido para marchar contra los bazares chinos...

Muerte a guillon gloria para The House Discord   
Que picona el Fabián ponzo ese

Apuntados contra guillon...

Bazares chino The House of Discord manda betillas...


@naufragodelpisito ... 






__





Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #LLG6qvjN


60 players compete in the Oct 30, 2022 Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué se supone que hay que hacer cuando coronas un peón y todavía tienes tu dama en juego.
> 
> Es decir, en los juegos de ajedrez sólo viene una dama por jugador, no vienen piezas extra. ¿Se da por hecho que cuando corones ya habrá muerto tu reina? ¿O se acepta popularmente que a una reina también la representan las fichas de las damas?



A ver si te crees que esto es como en el fútbol donde sobra el dinero y hay veinte balones de reserva..

Si no hay damas disponibles pues lo cambias por un caballo o un alfil,no seas tikismikis


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué se supone que hay que hacer cuando coronas un peón y todavía tienes tu dama en juego.
> 
> Es decir, en los juegos de ajedrez sólo viene una dama por jugador, no vienen piezas extra. ¿Se da por hecho que cuando corones ya habrá muerto tu reina? ¿O se acepta popularmente que a una reina también la representan las fichas de las damas?



Solo te digo que una torre aunque la pongas al reves no deja de ser una torre segun el reglamento. Y el adversario te puede reclamar la ilegal con reglamento en mano


----------



## Cazarr (30 Oct 2022)

En aplicación de las normas nuestro hermano en Calopez *GranMonarca *(aka @calopez narcotraficante) queda retirado de la Liga. 

Se anulan los puntos obtenidos contra él por incomparecencia (@Tio_Serio y @el mensa) y no se jugarán las partidas contra él.

Conservará sus estadísticas del tercio de Verano para la base de datos, y por ser burbujo podrá volver -si quiere- en el tercio de Invierno. Pero de acuerdo con las normas empezaría desde Tercera División, al ser nueva inscripción.

Asimismo informo también de que *DjSoul7 *(2ª Div. Grupo A) será advertido hoy, puesto que acumula dos faltas por incomparecencia. En caso de faltar a una más también será retirado del Campeonato y sus resultados anulados.


----------



## Monica1988 (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> En aplicación de las normas nuestro hermano en Calopez *GranMonarca *(aka @calopez narcotraficante) queda retirado de la Liga.
> 
> Se anulan los puntos obtenidos contra él por incomparecencia (@Tio_Serio y @el mensa) y no se jugarán las partidas contra él.
> 
> ...



Que bien anulando el único punto que tenia


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué se supone que hay que hacer cuando coronas un peón y todavía tienes tu dama en juego.
> 
> Es decir, en los juegos de ajedrez sólo viene una dama por jugador, no vienen piezas extra. ¿Se da por hecho que cuando corones ya habrá muerto tu reina? ¿O se acepta popularmente que a una reina también la representan las fichas de las damas?



Mi sensei del ajedrez no para de tirarme de las orejas cada vez que digo fichas, "... piezas", "...... piezas".
Santo varón!


----------



## Cazarr (30 Oct 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Mi sensei del ajedrez no para de tirarme de las orejas cada vez que digo fichas, "... piezas", "...... piezas".
> Santo varón!



Que conste que por ficha me he referido a las damas


----------



## propileos (30 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> En aplicación de las normas nuestro hermano en Calopez *GranMonarca *(aka @calopez narcotraficante) queda retirado de la Liga.
> 
> Se anulan los puntos obtenidos contra él por incomparecencia (@Tio_Serio y @el mensa) y no se jugarán las partidas contra él.
> 
> ...




Con DjSoul7 (1947) hablo de forma intermitente. 
Hoy me ha escrito pero a veces pasan varios dias sin que me conteste. 
Como su partida mas atrasada es conmigo le he propuesto unas tablas para que el pueda seguir en el torneo y el torneo pueda seguir adelante, estoy a la espera de su respuesta.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Con DjSoul7 (1947) hablo de forma intermitente.
> Hoy me ha escrito pero a veces pasan varios dias sin que me conteste.
> Como su partida mas atrasada es conmigo le he propuesto unas tablas para que el pueda seguir en el torneo y el torneo pueda seguir adelante, estoy a la espera de su respuesta.



Por mí si queréis jugar más tarde mantengo vuestra partida en stand-by, sin importar el plazo. La pregunta es si jugará su siguiente partida.


----------



## jorge (30 Oct 2022)

No me extraña nada la historia y el mosquéo de @Ignadaptado
Me acuerdo hace 5 o 6 años que llevé al niño a un torneo y me pidieron el favor de participar por falta de jugadores. Pues resulta que en una de las partidas un tío me iba sacando como 8 o 9 puntos, e hice la del novato; toqué pieza y luego me arrepentí. El tío me dijo: "pieza tocada, pieza movida". Me pareció super cutre llevando tanta ventaja y sabiendo el rival de mi paupérrimo nivel por muy norma que sea, aunque yo también fui cutre por no rendirme antes.
Por lo demás eso de que es un juego de caballeros, será por el propio juego, pero la gente es la de siempre...Ya he visto un par de veces peleas de tener que separar a los implicados, trampas de todo tipo, un padre mandando códigos a su hijo mediante señas, etc...Por no hablar de que la federación lleva ese sello tan español de corrupción en donde tratan de hacer el negocio como primera norma, seleccionar a gente con padrinos que estan lejos del nivel de otros y varias historias más.


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Con DjSoul7 (1947) hablo de forma intermitente.
> Hoy me ha escrito pero a veces pasan varios dias sin que me conteste.
> Como su partida mas atrasada es conmigo le he propuesto unas tablas para que el pueda seguir en el torneo y el torneo pueda seguir adelante, estoy a la espera de su respuesta.



No es por meterme donde no me llaman, pero eso de regalar unas tablas de antemano sin jugar, como regalo, sin aparentemente mostrar mucho interés, por mucho aprecio que se le tenga.... Más que nada por respeto a la gente que ha perdido contra ti por jugar en el plazo que debe.

Si yo estuviese en segunda en el mismo grupo, sería algo que no me parecería bien. Lo siento, pero lo tengo que decir. Aunque entiendo que Propileos es un buen tipo y lo hace con buena intención.

De hecho antes prefiero que se amplíe el plazo de jugar, si solo le queda esa partida, que en esto sí que opino que a veces según circunstancias se puede dar algo de manga ancha.


----------



## propileos (30 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No es por meterme donde no me llaman, pero eso de regalar unas tablas de antemano sin jugar, como regalo, sin aparentemente mostrar mucho interés, por mucho aprecio que se le tenga.... Más que nada por respeto a la gente que ha perdido contra ti por jugar en el plazo que debe.
> 
> Si yo estuviese en segunda en el mismo grupo, sería algo que no me parecería bien. Lo siento, pero lo tengo que decir. Aunque entiendo que Propileos es un buen tipo y lo hace con buena intención.
> 
> De hecho antes prefiero que se amplíe el plazo de jugar, si solo le queda esa partida, que en esto sí que opino que a veces según circunstancias se puede dar algo de manga ancha.



Si, entiendo lo que dices, pero DJ me ha ganado ya varias veces, yo el medio punto para mi no lo veo tan mal. 
En todo caso mas que por el medio punto es por agilizar un poco el torneo. 
Creo que el torneo es lo principal. 
En la temporada de verano pacte unas tablas con blubleo por terminar ya con la fase de grupos, si yo hubiera ganado esa partida hubiera ascendido directo, pero creo que no se podia alargar mas el tema.


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Oct 2022)

Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs Asturies


VAYAQUESI (1483) plays Asturies (1063) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2022)

De todas formas, no se si esto lo ha dicho alguien ya, a la ultima persona del mundo a la que hubiera imaginado en un berenjenal a 5+2 es a @Ignadaptado. 
El tio nos tiene aqui jugando a 20+10 que le parece rapido, y luego se mete al barro blitz con panchitos. 
Yo lo estaba leyendo y no daba credito.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> De todas formas, no se si esto lo ha dicho alguien ya, a la ultima persona del mundo a la que hubiera imaginado en un berenjenal a 5+2 es a @Ignadaptado.
> El tio nos tiene aqui jugando a 20+10 que le parece rapido, y luego se mete al barro blitz con panchitos.
> Yo lo estaba leyendo y no daba credito.



Propileos a todos nos pasan cosas raras! A mi también me pasan paradojas pues entre aquí por el tema de la Liga hace un año a ver qué tal ,era a 25+10 y he terminado jugando blitz a 3mn como un poseído .


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileos a todos nos pasan cosas raras! A mi también me pasan paradojas pues entre aquí por el tema de la Liga hace un año a ver qué tal ,era a 25+10 y he terminado jugando blitz a 3mn como un poseído .



Has terminado jugando blitz a 3+0 con un equipo cualquiera cuyo lider no ha hecho nada por el ajedrez en el foro, no ha posteado culonas, no ha posteado tetonas, no ha hecho gifs en los tutoriales paco, ni siquiera sabe que el foro existe.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Has terminado jugando blitz a 3+0 con un equipo cualquiera cuyo lider no ha hecho nada por el ajedrez en el foro, no ha posteado culonas, no ha posteado tetonas, no ha hecho gifs en los tutoriales paco, ni siquiera sabe que el foro existe.



Así es mi vida  de Malaga a Malagon! Esto es un desastre,el ejército de Pancho Villa! Si ya no sé ni dónde juego. Voy a ver si elijo un buen equipo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Estaba en guillon y hoy gana la Bundesliga! Pon una mulata para entretener o pega una partida!


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2022)

Hay un torneo muy interesante en lichess para nuestros pros y todos en general.
Lo habian puesto a un ritmo de juego lento pero lo han cambiado por un 5+5, es un suizo a 10 rondas.
Son 500 dolares para el ganador y otros premios menores.
Pego el enlace por si a alguno le interesa.





__





2. MILLENNIUM Cup +eBoards+ by MILLENNIUM: Standard 5+5 #HEM0ExiG


2739 players compete in the Nov 4, 2022 2. MILLENNIUM Cup +eBoards+ swiss tournament organized by MILLENNIUM. FM VladikSidorika takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> De todas formas, no se si esto lo ha dicho alguien ya, a la ultima persona del mundo a la que hubiera imaginado en un berenjenal a 5+2 es a @Ignadaptado.
> El tio nos tiene aqui jugando a 20+10 que le parece rapido, y luego se mete al barro blitz con panchitos.
> Yo lo estaba leyendo y no daba credito.





¡Grande Ignadaptado!, ¡Qué te han pillado con el carrito del helado!, jajajajaj
Lo cierto es que yo también me di cuenta de ese detalle.

Supongo que tendría curiosidad por jugar un torneo fuera del ordenador de forma puntual, tal y como da a entender, haciendo planes para el fin de semana, Propileos, no te lo tomes como algo personal.


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> ¡Grande Ignadaptado!, ¡Qué te han pillado con el carrito del helado!, jajajajaj
> Lo cierto es que yo también me di cuenta de ese detalle.
> 
> Supongo que tendría curiosidad por jugar un torneo fuera del ordenador de forma puntual, tal y como da a entender, haciendo planes para el fin de semana, Propileos, no te lo tomes como algo personal.



No hombre si yo a Igna lo aprecio, y ademas puede hacer lo que quiera, faltaria mas, solo es que no me lo esperaba.
Lo que podria hacer, para no volver a hacer mala sangre, es jugar presencial el individual y el por equipos que creo que son a ritmo clasico, y alguno mas habra, y dejar el blitz para el lichess, como entrenamiento.

Si tuvieramos un equipo real seriamos un espectaculo, sentariamos a Tripto en el tablero 8 todo borracho y seguro que armaba la de Dios, nos expulsarian a los 2 dias de la FIDE y de todos los sitios. 

Yo jugue solo un año de federado, a algun pueblo fui a jugar el por equipos, y el individual era el mes de enero o febrero a las 8 de la mañana, los domingos, en Zaragoza, no gracias.

Yo a un equipo en Zaragoza ya no me voy a meter pero montar un equipo en Benidorm o por ahi con vosotros si que seria la bomba, pareceria una pelicula de Pajares y Esteso. 
Mi mujer me abandonaria pero estaria de puta madre. 

Pero somos cada uno de un sitio, es muy dificil.


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs Asturies
> 
> 
> VAYAQUESI (1483) plays Asturies (1063) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Bueno, después de hacer análisis de mis 6234734624734742373474 derrotas, hoy toca analizar la victoria.

A ver, en los torneos de Burbuja los trucos paco que suelen servir en partidas random casuales, incluso en Lichess hasta cierto nivel de Elo, aquí no sirven, o muy rara vez valen, sin embargo hoy sí que han servido.

En la primera jugada clave de la partida Don Pelayo no vio que mi caballo estaba amenazando una torre y su dama, y a partir de ahí empezó su desventaja, aunque todavía tenía alguna opción, ya que a cambio de su torre perdí mi caballo.

La otra jugada clave de la partida fue cuando con mi otro caballo amenacé su dama, pues en un ejercicio de no retroceder, él con su caballo amenazó mi dama, cuya idea en principio no me pareció mal en cuanto a intención de medir fuerzas, aunque el intercambio en principio no le beneficiaba al tener una ligera desventaja, aunque todavía había cierta igualdad. Sin embargo no se dio cuenta que si con mi caballo capturaba su dama le hacía jaque, no le quedaba más remedio que mover al rey, salvando mi dama su culo.

Por lo tando a modo de conclusión, cometió dos fallos puntuales que le costaron la partida, pues a partir de ahí ya era ir cuesta abajo y sin frenos.

Quizá si Don Pelayo hubiese controlado más a mis caballos la partida hubiese sido muy diferente, aun así tuvo el honor de jugar hasta el final cuando ya no tenía necesidad de ello, algo que yo valoro de forma positiva, aunque en ciertos códigos se diga otra cosa.

Pues a parte del ajedrez, que no deja de ser un juego para pasar el rato, es uno de los foreros ilustres de Burbuja.


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Oct 2022)

En otro orden de cosas, con esto me parece que me clasifico para los play off a 2º, a la espera de saber cuál es mi rival, porque me parece que el ascenso directo está practicamente descartado, así que bueno, visto lo visto no me voy a quejar, pues si tenía alguna opción de subir a segunda, pasaba por aquí.

Por lo tanto me espera a una partida a cara de perro, pues para dar ambiente al tema, voy a subir un vídeo motivador.



@Obiwanchernobil ilustrenos en este respetable post, por favor, que aquí falta usted, ni qué decir que espero con expectación su opinión del vídeo que acabo de poner, aunque siempre será bien recibido para jugar y opinar sobre el ajedrez, faltaría más.

En cuanto a @Taipánidas de Mileto si quieres puedes podemos jugar esta semana, o sino esperamos a la semana que toque, pues eres tú el que tiene que mandar la invitación.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Oct 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> .
> 
> En cuanto a @Taipánidas de Mileto si quieres puedes podemos jugar esta semana, o sino esperamos a la semana que toque, pues eres tú el que tiene que mandar la invitación.



Podemos jugar esta semana, estoy concertando con Montaigne y después te contacto


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Propileos tú jugando a las 8 de la mañana !! Pero si Fischer no quiso jugar a las 11 de la mañana en el Hotel Beverly Hilton de los Ángeles! Ahora estás en las frescas playas brasileñas y estás pensando en Benidorm jejej.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Recuerdo el libro 200 celadas de Aperturas de Boris Persits y Leónida Strin.Y lo tire! Pensé bueno yo ya tengo nivel para truquitos! y ahora veo que en rápidas son muy útiles estas aperturas secundarias como el gambito letón,Blumenfeld,From,Apertura Grob, La orangután etc son malas pero refutarlas a 5mn no puede ser salvo te las conozcas.Así que estas bien despierto cazando,eres más peligroso de lo que pensaba!


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

jorge dijo:


> No me extraña nada la historia y el mosquéo de @Ignadaptado
> Me acuerdo hace 5 o 6 años que llevé al niño a un torneo y me pidieron el favor de participar por falta de jugadores. Pues resulta que en una de las partidas un tío me iba sacando como 8 o 9 puntos, e hice la del novato; toqué pieza y luego me arrepentí. El tío me dijo: "pieza tocada, pieza movida". Me pareció super cutre llevando tanta ventaja y sabiendo el rival de mi paupérrimo nivel por muy norma que sea, aunque yo también fui cutre por no rendirme antes.
> Por lo demás eso de que es un juego de caballeros, será por el propio juego, pero la gente es la de siempre...Ya he visto un par de veces peleas de tener que separar a los implicados, trampas de todo tipo, un padre mandando códigos a su hijo mediante señas, etc...Por no hablar de que la federación lleva ese sello tan español de corrupción en donde tratan de hacer el negocio como primera norma, seleccionar a gente con padrinos que estan lejos del nivel de otros y varias historias más.



Creo que tenemos una partida pendiente fuera de plazo ya...quieres/queréis hoy a las 21?


----------



## jorge (31 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que tenemos una partida pendiente fuera de plazo ya...quieres/queréis hoy a las 21?



Podría ser hoy a las 20h?


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Podría ser hoy a las 20h?



Si podría...hoy a las 20 entonces


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr : ¿La clasificación es la de la página 1?
Lo digo porque me tienes que poner dos puntos -estima macaca manda-  
¿O se actualiza más adelante?
¿Y el calendario en cual estaba?


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Cazarr : ¿La clasificación es la de la página 1?
> Lo digo porque me tienes que poner dos puntos -estima macaca manda-
> ¿O se actualiza más adelante?
> ¿Y el calendario en cual estaba?



Hoy actualizo clasificaciones (los lunes), por la tarde. Estoy cambiando una cosa del formato para que se vea más claro.

El calendario está en primera página, en el *segundo post*. Justo debajo de las clasificaciones.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Yo a un equipo en Zaragoza ya no me voy a meter pero montar un equipo en Benidorm o por ahi con vosotros si que seria la bomba, pareceria una pelicula de Pajares y Esteso. 
Mi mujer me abandonaria pero estaria de puta madre. 

Propileos que gran idea para el futuro próximo,con el Mensa,Iganadaptado y Cazarr dando el coñazo con charlas de coaching y comportamiento ajedrecístico,Triptolemo en comisaria cada 2x3,tú en sala de reuniones grabando tutoriales Paco,Tío Serio y yo viendo una posición 2horas y dormirnos,contar batallitas en el bar del club,salir el Naufrago en ambulancia por sobredosis etílica,Clavisto de DJ con charlas metafisicas,mantener la forma con Vayaquesi al pádel.Interesante ecosistema


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Yo a un equipo en Zaragoza ya no me voy a meter pero montar un equipo en Benidorm o por ahi con vosotros si que seria la bomba, pareceria una pelicula de Pajares y Esteso.
> Mi mujer me abandonaria pero estaria de puta madre.
> 
> Propileos que gran idea para el futuro próximo,con el Mensa,Iganadaptado y Cazarr dando el coñazo con charlas de coaching y comportamiento ajedrecístico,Triptolemo en comisaria cada 2x3,tú en sala de reuniones grabando tutoriales Paco,Tío Serio y yo viendo una posición 2horas y dormirnos,contar batallitas en el bar del club,salir el Naufrago en ambulancia por sobredosis etílica,Clavisto de DJ con charlas metafisicas,mantener la forma con Vayaquesi al pádel.Interesante ecosistema



Yo estaría poniendo los papelitos decorativos paco en la sala de juegos:


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

Con nocturnidad y alevosía...










Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs vyctoryoso


Ganiccus (1432) plays vyctoryoso (2411) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Muy rocoso este tío,voy a necesitar entrenamiento o algún estimulante...

Cambie las damas tratando de simplificar un poco pero evidentemente no fue buena idea


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

Capturar el peón de la columna a tampoco ha sido buena idea porque a fin de cuentas no iba a poderlo mantener y además me dejaba debilidades...

Es que vaya tío,41 movimientos y hace dos movimientos malos que no horribles...


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Capturar el peón de la columna a tampoco ha sido buena idea porque a fin de cuentas no iba a poderlo mantener y además me dejaba debilidades...
> 
> Es que vaya tío,41 movimientos y hace dos movimientos malos que no horribles...



Tú sólo has cometido un error de más. Lo que pasa que el ajedrez es brutal, implacable. Por muy bien que juegues si pierdes no te vas con la sensación de haber sacado nada, al contrario. Te llevas una frustración de cojones.

En otros deportes como el fútbol podrías decir "hoy no ha querido entrar la pelota" (o te contentas con la Copa Posesión como el Jardinero). Pero aquí no.

Robi es un rodillo, un Verstappen del ajedrez burbujista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Tú sólo has cometido un error de más. Lo que pasa que el ajedrez es brutal, implacable. Por muy bien que juegues si pierdes no te vas con la sensación de haber sacado nada, al contrario. Te llevas una frustración de cojones.
> 
> En otros deportes como el fútbol podrías decir "hoy no ha querido entrar la pelota" (o te contentas con la Copa Posesión como el Jardinero). Pero aquí no.
> 
> Robi es un rodillo, un Verstappen del ajedrez burbujista.



Ya lo dije alguna vez,este es un tío que sabe lo que hace y no mueve por mover,simplemente con los errorcillos del rival pues va cogiendo ventaja...

Jugando como hoy a la mayoría de los que hay aquí les gano porque no aprovechan las imprecisiones,pero este está un nivel por encima


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

El cambio de damas era letal,visto a posteriori se entiende por qué...aunque durante la partida tenía miedo de dejarla atrapada y no lo medite mucho...


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

Clasificaciones y resultados actualizados en primera página (post 1 y 2).

* Recordad que actualizo la clasificación jornada a jornada; si habéis adelantado partidas aún no se suman los puntos hasta finalizar la jornada.















Iniciamos hoy la 12ª jornada, antepenúltima de Otoño:










Esta tarde os enviaré el MP semanal correspondiente.

Importante: *JUGADORES BLANCOS CONTACTAN A LOS NEGROS*. No hacerlo dentro de plazo se penaliza con derrota.

Id concretando también las *partidas pendientes de la Jornada 8*. Hay tiempo, pero no las dejéis para última hora.


----------



## jorge (31 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya lo dije alguna vez,este es un tío que sabe lo que hace y no mueve por mover,simplemente con los errorcillos del rival pues va cogiendo ventaja...
> 
> Jugando como hoy a la mayoría de los que hay aquí les gano porque no aprovechan las imprecisiones,pero este está un nivel por encima



Acabo de llegar y de ver la partida. A mi juicio has jugado bastante bien, incluso en algunos momentos me gustaba más tu posición.
En cuanto a lo del nivel, pues muchas gracias! La verdad es que se nota que ya no tiene el ajedrez de niño de estos últimos años. Ya es bastante habitual que gane a Ms y a IMs en presencial, así que está en un momento super dulce. Parece que este año se le están asentando las miles de horas que lleva de entrenamiento, y unido a la "madurez" metal, pues hace que tenga un juego mucho más fuerte que el de años anteriores.
A ver si sigue bien y consigue el puto papelito de titulado, que parece que nunca llega...

Por cierto, no te contacté porque pensaba que Rober jugaba con blancas en esta ocasión, así que disculpa.


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr le dije a DJ ayer o el sabado, no recuerdo, de dejar nuestra partida en tablas y no me ha contestado, entonces le he vuelto a escribir y le he dicho que doy las tablas por consumadas, y que se prepare la siguiente partida del torneo si puede. 
Entonces si te parece bien lo anotas

PROPILEOS 0,5 - DJ 0,5

Asi actualizas la clasificacion. 
Yo tengo 4 partidas jugadas, he ganado a AAAHHH y a Monica, y tablas con Hank y DJ, en total tengo 3 puntos.


----------



## exterriga (31 Oct 2022)

Exterriga vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine:

Miércoles 21:30.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Acabo de llegar y de ver la partida. A mi juicio has jugado bastante bien, incluso en algunos momentos me gustaba más tu posición.
> En cuanto a lo del nivel, pues muchas gracias! La verdad es que se nota que ya no tiene el ajedrez de niño de estos últimos años. Ya es bastante habitual que gane a Ms y a IMs en presencial, así que está en un momento super dulce. Parece que este año se le están asentando las miles de horas que lleva de entrenamiento, y unido a la "madurez" metal, pues hace que tenga un juego mucho más fuerte que el de años anteriores.
> A ver si sigue bien y consigue el puto papelito de titulado, que parece que nunca llega...
> 
> Por cierto, no te contacté porque pensaba que Rober jugaba con blancas en esta ocasión, así que disculpa.



si es que se nota el nivel de quien tienes delante,yo no pido piezas regaladas ni errores groseros,me conformo con algunas imprecisiones o un pelin de pasividad para poder coger iniciativa en el juego,pero es que no las da…al final es basicamente tratar de mover bien pero solo para mantener la igualdad,y yo acostumbrado al blitz y a jugar ligero…tan solido no soy.

las miles de horas invertidas…creeme que yo lo noto.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr le dije a DJ ayer o el sabado, no recuerdo, de dejar nuestra partida en tablas y no me ha contestado, entonces le he vuelto a escribir y le he dicho que doy las tablas por consumadas, y que se prepare la siguiente partida del torneo si puede.
> Entonces si te parece bien lo anotas
> 
> PROPILEOS 0,5 - DJ 0,5
> ...



Como quieras. Tablas anotadas, ya he actualizado la clasificación.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

- Buenos días, Dominga -dije al abrirle la puerta del bar.
- Buenos días, Kufisto -respondió y volví a echar la llave.

La señora de la limpieza semanal dejó el gran bolso sobre una de las mesas, se quitó el abrigo y sin más dilación que un breve comentario acerca del cambio del tiempo agarró el cubo y la fregona para darle a la zona donde apilamos las cajas con las botellas retornables. Es lo primero que limpia desde hace muchos años.

- ¡Ah, no me había dado cuenta de que no las has quitado! -la oí decir. Yo estaba en la cocina preparando las pulgas del mediodía con el "Use your ilusion II" sonando por el teléfono.
- No -respondí- Ahora después te las quito.

Es cosa de poco para ella y no tanto para mi. Serán unas treintas cajas a mover y aún estando vacías de contenido pesan lo suyo. Más o menos como aquel cuádruple álbum de los Guns n´Roses.

Terminé con las pulgas, moví las cajas, presencié la recaudación de la tragaperras por el "maquinero" (así lo llama ella), envolví en papel film el bolsón de pan para tostadas que le había encargado al panadero (mañana no harán de este tipo) y un buen rato más tarde de lo acostumbrado y tras alguna que otra tarea accesoria me despedí de ella para regresar a casa.

Eran las diez menos cuarto, poco más de la hora de mi primera salida habitual del bar. Claro que en un día de excepción como hoy tendría que volver una hora antes para abrir, a las doce o así, por lo que la idea de entrenar y comer para llegar al bar con el último bocado entre los dientes resultaba un tanto estúpida teniendo toda la tarde a mi disposición. Pero no me había sentido bien ni al despertar tras un largo sueño sólo trastornado muy al final por los maullidos de la gata y sus pataditas en el infernal quicio de la puerta cerrada del dormitorio.

"Lo tiene todo -pensé cuando me despertó- Recuerdo que anoche rellené el bebedero y el comedero...¡Qué cojones quiere esta hija de puta!"

Miré el teléfono; disponía de una larga hora más de sueño. "Hija de puta" Decidí ignorarla, ella insistía entre gritos y patadas a la puerta. "Ya se cansará -pensé- No es bueno ceder" Y cuando creías que lo había dejado por imposible, en mitad del último silencio previo a caer en la más profunda sordera, otra vez su terrible "¡Mau!", tan lastimero que dan ganas de levantarse sólo para cogerla del pescuezo y tirarla por la ventana.

Claro que ya estaba amaneciendo y los gatos no saben de cambios de hora. La pobre estaría extrañada de que yo todavía estuviera en la cama.

"¡Despierta, Kufisto, cabrón, hijo de la gran puta, borracho indecente, que vas a llegar tarde al bar!" Pero anoche no bebí a pesar de acabarla a eso de la diez y media viendo un vídeo sobre como se grabó el "Use your ilusion"

Y esta mañana entrené, claro que entrené. Cuando más me gusta entrenar es cuando más dolor siento. Sacrifiqué la comida que había preparado antes de la llegada de la Dominga y me fui al bar con el tupper en la bolsa de trabajo.

El entreno y la consiguiente ducha me sentaron bien. Los dolores musculares tras el brutal entrenamiento de ayer por la tarde habían aminorado sin necesidad de recurrir a los anti-inflamatorios a los que ni siquiera entonces, con una buena resaca, había accedido. Dolor. El dolor es bueno.

De regreso al bar vi a Paco el Gato hurgando en el contenedor de basura de un chino. Ahora sé uno de los motivos por los qué huele tan mal el hijo de la gran puta. No sé como no no le digo que se vaya a la mierda cuando por la mañana temprano viene al bar a tomarse un café con leche. Es insufrible el hedor. Le salva que a esa hora no hay casi nadie, permanece callado y se va pronto. Por muchos años que haga que lo conozco, por mucha pena que cause su estado. Uno no puede heder así si quiere estar entre personas.

Mi hermano y la Dominga estaban esperándome con cierta impaciencia. Tenían que seguir haciendo cosas por ahí, nada más. Yo no soy un gunsanroses.

Todo estaba listo. Sólo faltaba subir las persianas del ventanal, abrir la puerta, descorrer su cortina, enchufar la tele y Spotyfi y esperar la reacción de la clientela en este extraño lunes de descanso caído este año en víspera de fiesta.

La primera en entrar fue Estela.

- ¿Tienes ya zumo de piña? -preguntó con su delicioso acento portugués.
- Creo que no -respondí al tiempo que, convencido, miraba por mirar en la zona de los zumos. Si no lo había ayer, ¡como iba a haberlo hoy!- No, no hay. Sólo de tomate.
- Pues una cocacola zero -Y se fue a la tragaperras.

Le gusta jugar a la tragaperras. Lleva un par de semanas viniendo por aquí para jugar a la tragaperras. Todavía es joven, tiene un buen par de tetas y un aire a Barbra Streissand. Ayer salimos a fumar un pito a la puerta del bar. No tenía fuego y salí con ella para dárselo.

- Yo me llamo Kufisto -y le di la mano.
- Yo Estela -y la cogió

Hablamos un poco y volvimos para adentro.

- ¿Quieres una pulga? -le dije hoy al dejarle la cocacola
- Sí...¿de qué las tienes? -respondió sin dejar de mirar los displays de la máquina.
- Atún, chorizo, anchoas, salchichón...
- Salchichón.

Estela se fue a recoger su móvil averiado.


No estuvo mal. Hubo más de lo esperado para un mediodía tan raro. Hubo hasta brujitas a las puertas de la menopausia para beber cerveza como cosacas. Y un buen amigo también, un compadre, un animal, uno de los tíos que más saben de música y de drogas.

- Kufisto, me cago en Dios -dijo tras su quinta cerveza- Me vas a poner una buena tosta de jamón, ¡me cago en Dios y en la puta virgen! Una como las del sábado.

En ello andaba cuando desde la cocina oí la voz de la yonqui desquiciada, pidiendo.

- Te vas a tomar por culo -fue la respuesta de mi colega.


En Soptyfi sonaba la radio de otra buena canción. Es la hostia. ¿Te gusta una canción? Aquí tienes una radio con temas relacionados.

- Me voy a beber un buen whisky, Kufisto.
- Y yo contigo.


Y lo era. Tanto que al pagar, ya a punto de irme, le invité a otro.

- Joder como está esto, Kufisto...
- La madre que me parió...Un buen whisky arregla mucha cosas.
- ¡Y que lo digas! Dame que me rule un pito de esos tuyos.

Salimos a la puerta dejando solas a las brujitas chupando sus cervezas.

La tarde era muy gris, de nubes bajas y perezosas.

- Me encantan estos días -dijo.
- Sí, están bien.
- Un poco más de frío y lluvia no vendrían mal...
- Sí...Es un poco como el "Use your ilusion"
- ¿Qué?


Un tipo bajaba por la acera de enfrente apoyándose en unas muletas. Una de sus piernas, la derecha, era un muñón a la altura de la cadera.

- Joder.
- Hostia.

Enfiló el primer paso de cebra.

- Viene aquí -dijo mi compadre.
- Pues si llega...ole sus huevos.


Y llegó un poco después de hacerlo mi relevo.

Le aparté la cortina antes de irme a casa.

- Buenas tardes.
- Buenas tardes.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2022)

Cómo me pesa esa cagada contra Hank. Vencí a un par de rivales superiores y si propileos perdía otra, me iba de primero. Me falta la partida contra DjSoul, si gano me clasificaré para luchar por el ascenso.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


>



Hostia. Grandísimo Kárpov. 

Ojalá se recupere. ¡Qué lástima más grande el match Fischer-Karpov, me cago en Dios.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

Jodre, es que este tema es superior a mis fuerzas cuando voy pedo:




Rediós, qué buenos fueron.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

Eran como Karpov frente a Fischer, como Purple ante Zeppelin.

La madre que te parió, Bobby. Al menos estos se midieron, cabronazo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Anatoly Eugenevich Karpov, cuando nació estaba enclenque pensaban que se iba a morir y lo bautizaron bajo el rito ortodoxo ,prohibido entonces en la URSS. Y eso fue su renacer ,la inmersión en frías aguas de una gran pila o balsa bautismal.Eso dio al jugador que ganó más de 100 torneos Internacionales Héroe Nacional de la Unión Soviética,Diputado de la Duma Presidente del fondo sovietico para La Paz.Y al igual que Alekhine ruso eslavo le gustaba el alcohol. Es verdad el duelo Fischer-Karpov hubiera sido el más grande enfrentamiento junto con el de Capablanca-Alekhine. De hecho Fischer dejó tal vacío que Karpov hasta 1984 estuvo en la cima solo. No tenía rivales!


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Anatoly Eugenevich Karpov, cuando nació estaba enclenque pensaban que se iba a morir y lo bautizaron bajo el rito ortodoxo ,prohibido entonces en la URSS. Y eso fue su renacer ,la inmersión en frías aguas de una gran pila o balsa bautismal.Eso dio al jugador que ganó más de 100 torneos Internacionales Héroe Nacional de la Unión Soviética,Diputado de la Duma Presidente del fondo sovietico para La Paz.Y al igual que Alekhine ruso eslavo le gustaba el alcohol. Es verdad el duelo Fischer-Karpov hubiera sido el más grande enfrentamiento junto con el de Capablanca-Alekhine. De hecho Fischer dejó tal vacío que Karpov hasta 1984 estuvo en la cima solo. No tenía rivales!



Joder, es que es para llorar. Puto Fischer de los cojones.


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2022)

@Cazarr yo hice tablas con hank, te falta de sumarnos medio punto a cada uno y una partida mas.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

La verdad es que menos Botvinnik, Smyslov y lo que queda de Spassky ningún campeón ha llegado a muy viejo. 

Kaspárov calienta que entras.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Oct 2022)

Que se recupere Karpov por Zeus!!


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr yo hice tablas con hank, te falta de sumarnos medio punto a cada uno y una partida mas.



Al término de la jornada.

Estoy en el médico muchachos. Tengo un huevo duro como una piedra y me he acojonado.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Al término de la jornada.
> 
> Estoy en el médico muchachos. Tengo un huevo duro como una piedra y me he acojonado.



Puto paranoico.


----------



## Hiperión (31 Oct 2022)

Mañana a las 17h, Hiperión - Ignadaptado, y a las 20h, Leonberbiz -Hiperión


----------



## Cazarr (31 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Puto paranoico.



He sentido tal mareo como si me dieran una patada en los santos.


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> He sentido tal mareo como si me dieran una patada en los santos.



Que no, joder, que no... Siempre estás de movidas y nunca te pasa nada. Haz como yo y que le jodan a quienes no puedan.

Morir hay que morir, amigo mío. No tengas miedo de vivir, me cago en Dios.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> La verdad es que menos Botvinnik, Smyslov y lo que queda de Spassky ningún campeón ha llegado a muy viejo.
> 
> Kaspárov calienta que entras.



Es normal, tú sabes la tensión límite que han sufrido en sus vidas. Yo se lo comenté a mi cardiólogo de un estudio cubano a raíz de Lázaro Bruzon que dejó de jugar un tiempo por hipertensión,me dijo sorprendido:”Vaya! Yo pensaba que eran unos tíos ahí tranquilos sentados relajadamente jugando en silencio!”Nosotros lo entendemos y solo somos aficionados pero hemos experimentado a veces esa tensión.Y es una vida diferente se juega a las 5 de la tarde,da posibilidades de de vida nocturna,cambiando de países continuamente,el alcohol puede ser tu amigo,etc..


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Oct 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> He sentido tal mareo como si me dieran una patada en los santos.



Pero te han dicho algo? espero que no sea nada.Igual la receta es que tienes que descargar!


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Es normal, tú sabes la tensión límite que han sufrido en sus vidas. Yo se lo comenté a mi cardiólogo de un estudio cubano a raíz de Lázaro Bruzon que dejó de jugar un tiempo por hipertensión,me dijo sorprendido:”Vaya! Yo pensaba que eran unos tíos ahí tranquilos sentados relajadamente jugando en silencio!”Nosotros lo entendemos y solo somos aficionados pero hemos experimentado a veces esa tensión.Y es una vida diferente se juega a las 5 de la tarde,da posibilidades de de vida nocturna,cambiando de países continuamente,el alcohol puede ser tu amigo,etc..



Me cago en Dios, si es yo jugando con vosotros y me entran los siete mil males, que llevo lo menos cuatro años jurando no jugar ni un torneo más y siempre caigo...A todos los graciosos furgoleros les partía la cara a hostias.

Jugar al ajedrez te suda la polla mientras te sude la polla jugar al ajedrez.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Al término de la jornada.
> 
> Estoy en el médico muchachos. Tengo un huevo duro como una piedra y me he acojonado.



A mi una vez me dio un dolor de huevos, y al segundo dia de dolor fui a un medico/amigo particular de medicina-alternativa y me descubrio rapido que era de los abductores, habia cargado los abductores demasiado en el gym y de eso venia el dolor de huevos. 
Me dio un masaje para destensar y solucionado. 
Me dice si vas a la seguridad social te hacen mil analisis y despues te extirpan los huevos. 
El tio trabajaba en la seguridad social pero se salio porque ya no podia aguantar ver como "curaban" a la gente. 
Tuvo que enfrentarse a su mujer y a su suegro, medicos oficialistas, el tema le costo el matrimonio, el trabajo y todo el dinero que tenia.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A mi una vez me dio un dolor de huevos, y al segundo dia de dolor fui a un medico/amigo particular de medicina-alternativa y me descubrio rapido que era de los abductores, habia cargado los abductores demasiado en el gym y de eso venia el dolor de huevos.
> Me dio un masaje para destensar y solucionado.
> Me dice si vas a la seguridad social te hacen mil analisis y despues te extirpan los huevos.
> El tio trabajaba en la seguridad social pero se salio porque ya no podia aguantar ver como "curaban" a la gente.
> Tuvo que enfrentarse a su mujer y a su suegro, medicos oficialistas, el tema le costo el matrimonio, el trabajo y todo el dinero que tenia.



Lo que me acojona es el bulto, que aunque molesto no es doloroso a la palpación.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lo que me acojona es el bulto, que aunque molesto no es doloroso a la palpación.



¿pero has ido a urgencias o que has hecho?


----------



## Cazarr (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿pero has ido a urgencias o que has hecho?



He ido a urg por el dolor que me ha dado antes, que me he mareado y todo (por tocarme los cojones




).

Allí la doctora me ha acariciado el huevo, me han hecho una prueba de orina rápida y todo OK. Que pida cita con el urólogo, vaya. La tía ha debido ponerse tímida porque no me explico que haya puesto en el informe que la consistencia es normal cuando lo tengo más duro que el cipote por las mañanas. Eso es que no ha palpado bien. Y eso que los llevo rasurados.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Nov 2022)

Ánimo Cazarr.

Que no sea nada, que lo primero es la salud, por supuesto.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> He ido a urg por el dolor que me ha dado antes, que me he mareado y todo (por tocarme los cojones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno si fuera algo importante habria salido en los analisis o la doctora no te hubiera dejado escapar. 
Quedate tranquilo hombre.


----------



## el mensa (1 Nov 2022)

El aparato reproductor masculino, ese gran desconocido excepto para zurrarse la sardina, es que es tan fácil, te estás rascando los huevos y una cosa lleva a la otra...

Ahora en serio, diría que es una obstrucción de algún fino y delicado conducto de los que tenemos, peeero debes seguir vigilando el tema por si acaso.

Ya no me fío de nadie, para diagnosticar bien enfermedades hacen falta conocimientos y mente analítica, haciendo un símil con el ajedrez no es solo conocer las aperturas, tácticas, estrategias y finales, también hay que tener algo propio innato como habilidades de cálculo y espacio temporales. No hace falta ser un joputa asperger sociópata como House pero algo más hay que tener aparte del título de médico.

Así que el primer fallo es que te lo mire una médica, mejor debería ser médicO, además que en urgencias están para lo que están. A partir de ahí recomiendo encarecidamente tener un mínimo de cultura general médica porque el mejor inicio de diagnóstico médico siempre serás tú mismo y va a ayudar mucho que conozcas tu cuerpo y su funcionamiento porque así ayudarás al especialista titulado.

A partir de ahí poco te puedo recomendar a parte de que dejes de hacerte (muchas) pajas, tranqui, a no ser que seas un salido incorregible de forma natural te acercarás a los 40 y a Dios gracias la libido nos va bajando, además de eso si entras en el ático acabarás viendo a las mujeres como el que ve una vaca pastar, no es lo más sano pero es eso o acabar esclavizado de tus instintos, las charos que se aprovechan de eso y el sistema que te ata al remo vía matrimonio con hijos (grande Al Banddit).

Y con esto me despido no sin antes (también) recomendar guardarse un rato mañana o pasado para ir a los campo santos, están brvtales y aromáticos ahora con las flores y ya no habrá mucha gente pululando por allí. Paz, tranquilidad, abuelitos, a los míos para la lápida les elegimos unas fotos guapas en las que salen alegres, es lo más parecido a hacerles un monumento.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Nov 2022)

Mensa la verdad es que una MÉDICA me dio durante 10 años las pastillas y el tratamiento equivocado!! Me fui al Medical Center Privado y mi mujer solicitó que me atendiera un MÉDICO hombre por varias razones. Efectivamente me hizo el diagnóstico perfecto y me cambio las pastillas,pues pase a estar cojonudo gracias al MEDICO . Cazarr si notas que algo va mal hazlo! Si no percibes nada estate tranquilo. En cuanto al día de hoy es día de Todos Los Santos y mañana el día de los DIFUNTOS. Por cierto cómo irá Karpov,sabéis algo?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Clasificaciones y resultados actualizados en primera página (post 1 y 2).
> 
> * Recordad que actualizo la clasificación jornada a jornada; si habéis adelantado partidas aún no se suman los puntos hasta finalizar la jornada.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 3 victorias, 2 en tercera y una en segunda. Si solo se cuentan las de tercera ok, pero en otras actualizaciones he visto que contabilizabas todas


----------



## el mensa (1 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mensa la verdad es que una MÉDICA me dio durante 10 años las pastillas y el tratamiento equivocado!! Me fui al Medical Center Privado y mi mujer solicitó que me atendiera un MÉDICO hombre por varias razones. Efectivamente me hizo el diagnóstico perfecto y me cambio las pastillas,pues pase a estar cojonudo gracias al MEDICO . Cazarr si notas que algo va mal hazlo! Si no percibes nada estate tranquilo. En cuanto al día de hoy es día de Todos Los Santos y mañana el día de los DIFUNTOS. Por cierto cómo irá Karpov,sabéis algo?



Pobre Karpov, uno de los brujos del ajedrez junto a Talh, con distinto estilo de juego pero es igual de misteriosa su forma de pensar, por fortuna eso hace grande el cerebro humano y el ajedrez de alto nivel.

Qué cojones verá el tío para plantear partidas de inicio en las que va ahogando al rival sin remedio? Cómo funciona su cerebro? Es para estudiarlo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Nov 2022)

Esta noche a las 22.00 última jornada adelantada y a cara de perro en tercera división Taipánidas vs Vayaquesi.

El florero Montaigne está con dolor de muela y preferimos esperar a que esté recuperado para jugar la penúltima jornada.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Pobre Karpov, uno de los brujos del ajedrez junto a Talh, con distinto estilo de juego pero es igual de misteriosa su forma de pensar, por fortuna eso hace grande el cerebro humano y el ajedrez de alto nivel.
> 
> Qué cojones verá el tío para plantear partidas de inicio en las que va ahogando al rival sin remedio? Cómo funciona su cerebro? Es para estudiarlo.



Su ajedrez es de boa constrictor,después de perder con Short en semifinales en Candidatos del 92 se re inventó y empezó a jugar un ajedrez minimalista,maniobraba y maniobraba hasta que la posición del rival sucumbía. Morovic llegó a decir de una partida con el que no sabía cómo había perdido! Su culmen fue Linares 94 que hizo una actuación 3000 Elo. Empezó con 6 de 6! Yo cuando jugué con él me estrangulo y abandoné con igualdad material.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mensa la verdad es que una MÉDICA me dio durante 10 años las pastillas y el tratamiento equivocado!! Me fui al Medical Center Privado y mi mujer solicitó que me atendiera un MÉDICO hombre por varias razones. Efectivamente me hizo el diagnóstico perfecto y me cambio las pastillas,pues pase a estar cojonudo gracias al MEDICO . Cazarr si notas que algo va mal hazlo! Si no percibes nada estate tranquilo. En cuanto al día de hoy es día de Todos Los Santos y mañana el día de los DIFUNTOS. Por cierto cómo irá Karpov,sabéis algo?



He leído que hoy le han dado el alta a Karpov. Debe estar bien.

La molestia me la noto en un huevo, la semana que viene tengo cita y a ver cuándo me mandan al urólogo. 



Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo tengo 3 victorias, 2 en tercera y una en segunda. Si solo se cuentan las de tercera ok, pero en otras actualizaciones he visto que contabilizabas todas



Sí, ahora sólo cuento las partidas por categoría. Pero tengo todo anotado, a final de Liga pondré todas las estadísticas completas.

Lo hago así porque el campeón de Primera será el que más puntos tenga en Primera. Y para el título de Segunda se clasifican cuatro: los tres campeones de Invierno-Otoño-Verano en 2ª, y el jugador con más puntos en Segunda, por eso no puedo mezclar estadísticas.


----------



## Hiperión (1 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Ignadaptado


Hiperion3 (2376) plays Ignadaptado (2050) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Nov 2022)

Joder, hay veces que es mejor no ver el análisis, está claro que en una partida como ésta, con un sacrificio de pieza en un gambito de rey, iba a ver blunderazos por ambos lados, pero no me explico cómo no he jugado algo tan obvio como 9...Cd7, que enrocas largo y adiós problemas.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Ignadaptado
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2376) plays Ignadaptado (2050) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



No he entendido nada de vuestra partida, no se a que cojones jugais.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No he entendido nada de vuestra partida, no se a que cojones jugais.



¿Qué pasa, ahora no te gusta el ajedrez cuñao?


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, ahora no te gusta el ajedrez cuñao?



Eso no es ajedrez cuñao hay algo maligno en todos vuestros movimientos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Eso no es ajedrez cuñao hay algo maligno en todos vuestros movimientos.



Hombre, tanto como maligno...


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como maligno...



Quiero decir retorcido, al cuñao se le ve venir.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Quiero decir retorcido, al cuñao se le ve venir.



Vamos, ajedrez gentuzo.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Vamos, ajedrez gentuzo.



Tu g4 y g5 y luego el enroque corto de Hiperion dejandose el caballo tiene su aquel, no me lo puedes negar.
Tengo que trabajar el TUTORIAL PACO DE LA INDIA DE REY, con gifs y demas para intentar entender vuestras cosas y de paso compartirlo con el resto de cuñaos. 
Dejare la española y empezare a jugar esta cosa, la verdad que me apetece desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Tu g4 y g5 y luego el enroque corto de Hiperion dejandose el caballo tiene su aquel, no me lo puedes negar.
> Tengo que trabajar el TUTORIAL PACO DE LA INDIA DE REY, con gifs y demas para intentar entender vuestras cosas y de paso compartirlo con el resto de cuñaos.
> Dejare de paso la española y empezare a jugar esta cosa, la verdad que me apetece desde hace tiempo.



Por lo visto, lo que ha jugado Hiperion se llama Gambito Omaha. Si te miras partidas del siglo XIX verás que este tipo de sacrificio era algo relativamente común.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que ese sacrificio de Hiperion mola,mira que habre jugado cientos de veces un 2.f4 pero jamas se me ocurrio esa linea…

muy agresivo,para jugarlo en una partida lenta es que tienes que estar ya de vuelta de la vida y todo te da igual 

PD: efectivamente a 9…c6 yo tampoco le veo ningun sentido.Bueno si,estabas previendo el avance de su peon a e5,pero meh…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Tu g4 y g5 y luego el enroque corto de Hiperion dejandose el caballo tiene su aquel, no me lo puedes negar.
> Tengo que trabajar el TUTORIAL PACO DE LA INDIA DE REY, con gifs y demas para intentar entender vuestras cosas y de paso compartirlo con el resto de cuñaos.
> Dejare de paso la española y empezare a jugar esta cosa, la verdad que me apetece desde hace tiempo.



Es teórico Propileos,es el famoso ataque Fegatello! Capicci? El ataque blanco es una tormenta aunque se determinó con el paso del tiempo que el negro podría igualar. Ignadaptado Mourphy te persigue!! En esta partida igual ibas ha hacerme caso pero Hiperion se ha puesto romántico y has dicho solo una más! Jajaja el c6 va contra el espíritu de desarrollo cuando tienes una pequeña tregua para Cd7, pero el De5 de Hiperion se ha columpiado un poco, habeis dado espectáculo.También he jugado el Fegatello y es teórico sacrificar el caballo a cambio de ataque feroz


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Es teórico Propileos,es el famoso ataque Fegatello! Capicci? El ataque blanco es una tormenta aunque se determinó con el paso del tiempo que el negro podría igualar. Ignadaptado Mourphy te persigue!! En esta partida igual ibas ha hacerme caso pero Hiperion se ha puesto romántico y has dicho solo una más! Jajaja el c6 va contra el espíritu de desarrollo cuando tienes una pequeña tregua para Cd7, pero el De5 de Hiperion se ha columpiado un poco, habeis dado espectáculo.



Eso es verdad, la partida ha sido muy bonita, hay que agradecerselo a los dos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Nov 2022)

Cuando se empieza a jugar ,al menos antes empezabas con Apertura Italiana o Gioco Piano,Gambitos de Rey,despues Españolas, yo jugaba el ataque marshall aveces . Familiarizarte con la táctica,el punto f7,etc. Después me abone a no arriesgar un duro! Jeje Ahora que lo pienso creo que es el Muzzio, el Fegatello está relacionado con un salto Cg5 o Ce5 según variantes.


----------



## Hiperión (1 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Hiperion3


Leonberbiz2 (2065) plays Hiperion3 (2376) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Hiperion3
> 
> 
> Leonberbiz2 (2065) plays Hiperion3 (2376) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



0-0-0? Tío,eso no vale,hay que dar alguna opción al rival...

Eso no divertido doctor Jones


----------



## propileos (2 Nov 2022)

@Monica1988 Hank te esta escribiendo en el lichess, ya quedaras con el cuando puedas para vuestra partida, gracias.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Nov 2022)

O sea, ¿que según acabo de leer por ahí lo de Kárpov ha sido a consecuencias de una mala caída por una borrachera? Joder. No sé si creerlo.


----------



## vayaquesi (2 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Esta noche a las 22.00 última jornada adelantada y a cara de perro en tercera división Taipánidas vs Vayaquesi.
> 
> El florero Montaigne está con dolor de muela y preferimos esperar a que esté recuperado para jugar la penúltima jornada.



Disculpas, tuve un imprevisto, pues no me quedó otra que aplazar la partida, avisando a Taipánidas en cuanto pude.

En cuanto sepa a ciencia cierta cuándo puedo jugar en condiciones, con mi ordenador y Doritos en mano, le envío un mensaje.


----------



## propileos (2 Nov 2022)

A mi me quedan 3 partidas con, @knight, @blubleo y @Tales90 quedan invocados. 
Me va bien jugar cualquier dia a partir de las 12 de la noche, y si no les va bien tan tarde que me digan que dias y horas les van bien a ellos para cuadrar.


----------



## Tales90 (2 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A mi me quedan 3 partidas con, @knight, @blubleo y @Tales90 quedan invocados.
> Me va bien jugar cualquier dia a partir de las 12 de la noche, y si no les va bien tan tarde que me digan que dias y horas les van bien a ellos para cuadrar.



Que te parece jugar hoy a las doce de la noche?


----------



## propileos (2 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Que te parece jugar hoy a las doce de la noche?



Me parece bien, intentare estar a las 12 de la noche o antes, si a las 12 y 10 no estoy todavia te vas y punto para ti.


----------



## exterriga (2 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Exterriga vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Exterriga (2196) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2266) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Perfecta preparación de mi rival. Ha encontrado un agujero en mi, ya de por sí vulnerable, repertorio. Pensaba que esa línea era saludable para el blanco, aunque con algo de sufrimiento.

Pero no. El blanco queda perdido. Lo único que tenía era quedarme con 3 piezas por dama. No obstante, la falta de desarrollo no auguraba nada nuevo.

Efectivamente, el programa se pone las botas jugada a jugada. No menos de 10 jugadas seguidas con -3.

El caso es que Jean-de-la-Fontaine se ha ido apurando, cometiendo errores graves antes de que yo los hiciera.

Un 25-. ... - d4 lamentable ha dado oxígeno a mi alfil y pastos a mis caballos. Era cuestión de tiempo (de poco tiempo) que cayese un doble o algo peor.

Una pena por Jean-de-la-Fontaine, mal rato se habrá llevado.


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Nov 2022)

Speedy vs. T_S









Classical Chess • Darke vs T_S


Darke (1785) plays T_S (1653) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Nov 2022)

bochornoso mate en uno que me he comido
por zamparme un peón
la sobrecarga de mi dama también la subestimé y me costó una calidaz.
Que decir que no sea obvio!!
A seguir entrenando!!
taluec


----------



## propileos (2 Nov 2022)

Propileos 0 - Tales 1









Classical Chess • propileos vs Amjd2018


propileos (1819) plays Amjd2018 (1802) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Me atragante con la francesa como siempre, y despues hice un sacrificio que no me llevo a ninguna parte. 
Buena partida de Tales al que doy la enhorabuena desde aqui. 
Le deseo suerte en las proximas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (3 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Propileos 0 - Tales 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Propileos te has metido en una línea principal de la francesa y es architeorico 5.e5,Cd7 6.Ae7 y más o menos hasta ahí llego. Tienes que seguir con tus líneas secundarias que te están rentando bastante. Si te fijas yo mismo al no estar al último grito de la teoría pues inglesa que es flexible y la horrible Alekhine.Te condenó a preparar un tutorías de la francesa con esa línea! Bueno es broma,quien soy yo para darte consejos. Por lo menos te estás creando un repertorio más amplio.Con e5 ganas espacio fijas el centro. Hasta Jorge/Robi juegan líneas más secundarias creo, En cuanto a Exterriga pues comentar que en la posición a pesar lo que diga la máquina 3 piezas menores contra Dama al ser una posición heterodoxa no es fácil de jugar para el bando que tiene la dama,nuestro cerebro dice tengo la Dama ,tengo ventaja,pero te tienes que ocupar de 3 piezas.


----------



## propileos (3 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileos te has metido en una línea principal de la francesa y es architeorico 5.e5,Cd7 6.Ae7 y más o menos hasta ahí llego. Tienes que seguir con tus líneas secundarias que te están rentando bastante. Si te fijas yo mismo al no estar al último grito de la teoría pues inglesa que es flexible y la horrible Alekhine.Te condenó a preparar un tutorías de la francesa con esa línea! Bueno es broma,quien soy yo para darte consejos. Por lo menos te estás creando un repertorio más amplio.Con e5 ganas espacio fijas el centro. Hasta Jorge/Robi juegan líneas más secundarias creo, En cuanto a Exterriga pues comentar que en la posición a pesar lo que diga la máquina 3 piezas menores contra Dama al ser una posición heterodoxa no es fácil de jugar para el bando que tiene la dama,nuestro cerebro dice tengo la Dama ,tengo ventaja,pero te tienes que ocupar de 3 piezas.




No, la verdad que me he metido en la variante del cambio (creo que se llama asi) y no me acordaba como se jugaba eso.
Luego con el sacrificio la termine de cagar, pero bueno, otras veces sale bien, no pasa nada por intentarlo.

Y Tales ha jugado muy solido, no hay que quitarle merito.

Lo de los gifs si pienso que nos vendran bien a todos los cuñaos, al menos saber como se hacen los primeros movimientos y lineas de ataque y defensa, la verdad que no se si los mira alguien pero como los hago sobretodo para mi, por aprender, pues no me cuesta.
Bueno si me cuesta porque casi nunca me pongo, a ver si me obligo un poco, dejare de escribir chorradas en el foro y me centrare en los TUTORIALES PACO.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Nov 2022)

Acertijo (sin mirarlo). 


*♙d4 ♞f6*
*♙c4 ♟️e6*
*♘f3 ♝b4+*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (3 Nov 2022)

Eso sino es nimzoindia,será bogoindia creo recordar…muy poco utilizado creo.Pero llamar acertijo a una apertura de los hipermodernos que revolucionaron a los clásicos sistemas Tarrash el sistema Cambridge-Springs del Gambito de Dama. Empleados por Capablanca,Lasker,Dr Tarrasch, Gunsberg,etc.Cual tu plan aquí prevenir un ataque Saemisch? Profundiza un poco….


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2022)

King Diamond, ya maquillado en su sala privada del back stage, respondía divertido a las preguntas de su mujer. Un niño, su hijo, trasteaba una tablet sentado en un trono de aspecto tétrico que desentonaba en la habitación blanca y bien iluminada. El resto de miembros de la banda tocaban sus instrumentos desenchufados o hacían ejercicios de estiramiento o se miraban ante al espejo como la chica joven que ahora llevan con ellos, la bajista: era su noche de estreno y se la veía tensa y nerviosa. Mercyful Fate no será la banda más grande del mundo pero llevan cuarenta años girando con su música.

El chico dejó la tablet para tirarse sobre el alfombrado piso y dar vueltas sobre sí mismo, riendo. Su madre grabó algo más hasta que otro tipo de rudo aspecto entró para anunciar que faltaban quince minutos para salir a escena. Entonces salió afuera con la cámara para encontrarse con algunos espectadores VIP´S con derecho a pase en el back stage. A todos los saludó, reconoció a unos cuantos. Varias parejas tan adultas como ella, nada de locuras. Risas, abrazos, algunos besos...un ambiente casi familiar. Era el primer concierto de la gira en Estados Unidos y parecían encantados de volver a verse. Después de hablar un buen rato con ellos atendió a dos chavales de serio semblante con camisetas de símbolos satánicos. Les dio otras dos pulseras identificativas y, como a los otros, les indicó donde debían colocarse cuando el concierto diera comienzo, recordándoles igualmente que tras él también tendrían acceso al back stage. Mientras tanto una marabunta de operarios andaba de acá para allá con los últimos preparativos.

La mujer salió para enfilar el frontal del escenario todavía oculto por el telón. De fondo se podía oír el "Metal Gods" de Judas Priest. Los "pipas" ajustaban por última vez el sonido de los diferentes instrumentos. Y entre la valla de separación y el escenario se movían los seguratas y el personal encargado de recoger la inminente caída del telón. El clamoroso "Wrathchild" de los Maiden de DiAnno tomó el relevó como música de ambiente. Y la peña lo recibió con más aplausos.

Era el heavy de los ochenta en el 2022. Y la cámara lo dejó bien claro en su barrido por las primeras filas.

La mujer alcanzó la otra esquina del escenario y filmó el lugar. Era algo así como una nave grande, una de esas discotecas peladas y mondadas con un segundo piso para los reservados. Estaba lleno. Después de todo era el regreso a América de Mercyful Fate con la formación casi original.

Por un resquicio del telón filmó el interior del escenario. Una grande y blanca cruz invertida envuelta en una luz roja era el motivo central. Y cuando DiAnno estaba dando fin por los altavoces a su mítico "Wrathchild" el telón cayó, unas nubes de humo blanco inundaron el escenario y Mercyful Fate y King Diamond con su horrible voz asaltaron el escenario entre los vítores de la multitud. Y ahí fue cuando lo apagué. Tenía que regresar al bar. Aunque hubiese hecho lo mismo de no tener que hacerlo. Jamás en la vida me gustó Mercyful Fate. Ni King Diamond.


Eran las tres de la tarde y no me sentía nada bien. Me serví un buen vino tinto que me entonó al tercer trago. "In vino veritas" pensé. Es increíble.

Tenía por única compañía al abogado con su tercio y su teléfono sentado a su mesa. Yo estaba fumando afuera cuando salió a hacer lo mismo para contarme sus cosas. Menos mal que lo mío era una chusta y la acabé pronto. No me dio ninguna vergüenza pasar para adentro tras apurar la última calada.

"Está bueno este vino" pensé. Y me eché otro.


Eran las cuatro y media cuando salí del bar en bastante mejor estado anímico que a las tres.

"Tengo que tenerlo por aquí, me cago en Dios..." Y lo tenía.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2022)

Bastante mejor que "November rain":


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2022)

Lo conocí una mañana que vino al bar. Era un hombretón ya mayor (al menos tan viejo como todavía lo era mi padre), de ojos claros y una mirada limpia, decidida, que causaba confianza en quien la reconociera por haberla visto en otros. Pidió una cerveza y se la serví con la sensación de que él sí me conocía a mi. Tenía la voz grave, profunda, de fumador precoz de hojas de patatera. Una cabeza romana, imponente, conservaba casi todo el cabello, también de aspecto fuerte; la tez roja denotaba la enorme vitalidad de la sangre que circulaba por sus venas; y una boca grande, de labios carnosos y buena dentadura, dibujaba en él un rictus de perpetua sonrisa aún sin sonreír, cosa que les pasa a quienes han reído mucho.

- Gracias -dijo cuando le puse la cerveza
- De nada
- Una cerveza bien tirada
- Muy amable -respondí como quien lo ha oído decir un millón de veces
- ¿Tú no me conoces, verdad? -dijo sonriendo tranquilizador
- Pues no, la verdad -respondí mirándole a los ojos- No le recuerdo ahora mismo...-dije respondiendo un tanto avergonzado
- Yo soy amigo de tu padre -contestó con seguridad, con una mirada tan penetrante que no dejaba lugar a la duda: no había más que verlo decir eso para saber que era amigo de mi padre. Se presentó y seguí sin reconocerle- ¿Qué tal está? ¿Viene por aquí? Tengo muchas ganas de verlo.

Entonces fue cuando le dije que había caído enfermo, sin ocultarle la gravedad, y que en esos días estaba pasándolo un poco mal por el tratamiento. Vi como le cambiaba la cara conforme se lo decía y él tuvo la delicadeza de no preguntar nada más. Poco después se fue no sin decirme antes que por favor le diera recuerdos de su parte y los mejores deseos para su mejoría. Así lo hice aquella misma tarde cuando fui a verlo a casa mientras veíamos una vieja película de vaqueros. Él sonrío en su sillón, dijo su nombre como quien se acuerda de algo agradable y añadió que era un buen tío, sólo eso. Después volvimos a callar y continuamos viendo a los vaqueros matando indios de la misma manera en la que lo hacían cuando todo estaba claro y no había lugar para la duda.

Aquellos niños que lo fueron en los años cincuenta del pasado siglo iban a la escuela a aprender las cuatro reglas y poco más. Algunos, las excepciones, eran buenos estudiantes y conseguían beca para entrar en la Universidad, pero la inmensa mayoría lo dejaba mucho antes para ponerse a trabajar. Todavía niños, andaban de acá para allá rodeados de mayores mientras aprendían un oficio. Entremedias se iniciaban en las cosas de estos y poco a poco iban haciéndose hombres. La religión, también ya fuera del colegio público, seguía siendo un coñazo reservado a mujeres y maricas pero no tenían ninguna necesidad de ir quemando iglesias: ya no tenían la obligación de ir, ni de confesar sus pecados a ningún extraño sospechoso, y eso no dejaba de ser otra liberación. Todo era trabajar, salir con los amigos, flirtear con las chicas decentes y, con el tiempo, irse de putas a un pueblo vecino para desvirgarse, cansados ya de las pajas que, casi por misericordia y un par de perras chicas, les hacían algunas señoras putas del pueblo en el que nacieron. Un poco más tarde conocían alguna buena muchacha, se hacían novios formales sin derecho a roce, llegaba el servicio militar, las cartas de amor y al regreso ya había que ponerse a trabajar en serio mientras se intentaba dilatar un poco más la alegre vida del soltero. Aunque muchos no regresaban tras conocer la vida de una gran ciudad. Y la mayoría de quienes volvieron, teniendo Madrid a tiro de piedra razonable, decidieron buscar fortuna en la capital del Reino. Mi padre no pero su amigo sí. Y por eso no lo conocía. Yo siempre trabajé con mi padre y nunca vi a su amigo por el viejo bar.

La mayor parte de la familia de mi padre acabó en Madrid. Él tenía su bar, el buen bar de su padre, y no vio ninguna necesidad de irse a buscar suerte a ningún otro lugar. En cuanto mi abuelo vio que, por fin, lo de su hijo con mi madre iba en serio se retiró del bar alegando su enfermedad y no volvió a aparecer allí. Tres años más tarde mis padres se casaron y vivieron los años más felices de sus vidas haciendo hijos mientras sacaban adelante sus negocios. Al tercero, dicho por mi padre, el suyo ya empezó a mirarle mal. Él había tenido dos (con un aborto natural, el primero) y más de eso era exageración para un hombre tan austero como lo fue él. Cuando algunos años después, ya tras la casi consecutiva triada, mi padre le dijo que venía el cuarto tuvo una seria discusión. Y apenas un par de años tras esto llegó la anunciación del quinto y, directamente, le dijo que si estaba loco. Yo supongo que mi padre se reía con esto; era un hombre de buen humor y gran confianza y seguridad en sí mismo. Al final se había casado como tanto le insistían y qué otra cosa había que hacer sino hijos: cuantos más mejor. A él le encantaba ser padre, tenernos sobre su panza y besarnos con aquel bigote tan suyo cuando llegaba a casa de trabajar e iba a echarse la siesta después de comer: "teneros ahí, veros sonreír, acariciar vuestra piel, tan fina como si fuera de seda, cuando eráis bebés...eso es lo más grande que puede pasarle a un hombre, lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida" me dijo alguna de aquellas últimas tardes que pasamos juntos.

Y en el quinto hijo paró porque mi todavía joven madre estuvo a punto de morirse desangrada y el médico le dijo que no tuviera más.

Un par de meses después (quizá cinco, no lo sé, el paso del tiempo es una cosa que cada día se difumina más) su viejo amigo Antonio de visita en el pueblo volvió al bar. Esta vez, y ya sobre aviso, lo primero que hizo fue preguntarme por la salud de mi padre. Yo no me escondí, le dije que estaba peor, y pude ver como le subía el dolor al rostro. Se desencajó todo lo grande que es y cuando se rehízo sin que nadie más que yo lo notara pidió una cerveza y un pincho de tortilla que comió con voracidad, como si otra vez tuviera quince años, como si haciéndolo así todo volviera a ser como fue, como si deseara atragantarse hasta quedarse sin sentido, algo casi que vetado para una constitución como la suya.

- Kufisto -me dijo muy emocionado una vez que hubo acabado-, por favor, te voy a dar mi número de teléfono para que se lo des a tu padre y me llame cuando quiera.

Hasta en eso tuvo la delicadeza de no pedirme el de mi padre. Pensó que en esas circunstancias lo mejor era que lo llamara él. Y así debe ser y así no se hizo.

Lo recuerdo perfectamente. Hay cosas que uno recuerda perfectamente y cosas que no.

Aquel día era jueves y no ningún otro. Llegué a casa de mis padres después de pasear tras salir del trabajo. Mi madre abrió la puerta con aquella cara, con esa cara de Pandora ante el señor de las mil llaves. Mi padre estaba meando con sangre otra vez, como en su penúltimo ingreso. Subí arriba y lo vi sentado en su sillón, asustado. Yo me senté en el sofá de al lado y mi madre en el otro, el que está junto a las ventanas. En la tele estaba la de vaqueros y hablamos bajito. Mi padre tenía los ojos brillantes. Mi madre, medio en penumbra, mantenía la cara como podía sin dejar de decirme lo que había ante el cabreo de mi padre.

- No es tanto -decía él- Es sólo que sale un poco manchada, como con color...
- Es sangre -decía ella- Bebe agua a ve si haces pis, que lo vea el chico.

Y mi padre, obediente al fin, cogía la botella y echaba unos sorbitos.

- Bebe más -decía ella con suavidad

Y entonces mi padre se cabreaba y echaba un buen trago.

"Parece que me estoy meando" dijo un rato después entre silencios y tiros. Mi madre se levantó, ayudó a hacer lo mismo a su marido y, poco a poco, llegaron hasta el water mientras yo permanecía clavado en el sofá.

- Ven, Kufisto -dijo mi madre un ratito después- Mira

Miré la meada de mi padre. Miré la meada del hombre que me acariciaba sobre su panza cuando volvía de trabajar. Miré la meada del hombre que me dijo como atarme los cordones de las zapatillas. Miré la meada del hombre que me enseñó a tirar una cerveza. Y había sangre.

- Hay sangre, papa. Poca, pero hay -le dije para tranquilizarnos.

Ya en el salón decidimos esperar ante su reticencia de ir a Urgencias y la llamada que le hicimos al médico amigo de la familia. Era una cosa más o menos normal por el tratamiento y si no resultaba escandaloso no había necesidad de más.

Era el tratamiento, que era así.

Aquella noche me fui al piso pensando que mi padre de verdad se estaba muriendo.

Llegó el domingo. Mi madre había ido a ver la suya y estábamos solos.Vimos una de Berlanga y nos meamos vivos, casi hasta el paroxismo. Estaba acabando cuando mi madre regresó en compañía de mis tíos y todo se torció. Los muy idiotas encendieron las luces y no hacían más que hablar de que había que ir a Urgencias, que cada vez había más sangre en el meado de mi padre y que había que hacer algo, que no había otra opción, que por narices aquella noche, inmediatamente, había que ir a que lo miraran. Nosotros no hacíamos más que reír hasta las lágrimas viendo a Sazatornil con Torrebruno en aquella puta cárcel.

- ¡Callaros, coño! -dijo mi padre

Se callaron y vimos los diez últimos minutos de la película de otra manera. Y después nos fuimos al hospital.

Mi padre murió doce días más tarde, al amanecer de un sábado de primeros de marzo.


Algún tiempo después Antonio reapareció por el bar. Ya con el miedo en la mirada (¡qué mal le sienta!) preguntó por mi padre. Le dije que había muerto hacía algunos meses y que si no lo llamó fue porque ese mismo día en el que me dio su teléfono se puso malo y hubo que ingresarlo. Unas cuantas lágrimas se hicieron paso como pudieron entre sus ojos y se fue sin pedir nada, balbuceando que él quería mucho a mi padre.


Ayer (¿o puede que fuera el viernes pasado?) salí a fumar un pito a la puerta del bar. Estaba ahí, fumando solo, mirando los árboles de la mediana, cuando un carrillo mecánico de esos que transportan a un ser humano paró en la entrada.

- ¿Me ayudas? -dijo el que iba encima

Y reconocí a Antonio.

Calcé la puerta y le ayudé a subir la rampa sin saber muy bien como hacerlo. Era una de esas sillas electrónicas que se mueven controladamente con un sólo dedo mientras no haya un centímetro de desnivel en el acceso, como es el caso de mi bar. Puedes salvarlo con su potencia, claro, pero ahora en invierno, con las puertas cerradas, te arriesgas a estrellarte contra ellas. Dio la suerte que yo estaba allí fuera y no hizo falta más.

Lo pasé. Adentro había unos cuantos clientes que enseguida le hicieron sitio. Él se acomodó como mejor pudo y pidió un café que dejé en el borde de la barra para que pudiera cogerlo. Antes que pudiera decir nada llegó más gente y tuve que olvidarme de él hasta que alguien le ayudó a salir del bar.

Hoy ha venido otra vez. En esta ocasión yo no estaba fumando en la puerta. Él le ha dado el alto a alguien que pasaba por la calle y al final nos hemos apañado para entrarle al bar. Se ha quedado en la barra y ha pedido una cerveza y dos coreanos.

- ¿No quieres tortilla?
- No porque te voy a pedir un pincho.

Le he puesto un buen pedazo mientras lo veía levantarse de su silla para sentarse en un taburete.

- ¿Qué te pasa? -he preguntado la pregunta del otro día que no pude hacerle
- Nada, algo neuro-degenerativo
- Ah...

Y ha entrado más gente y las he atendido.


- Oye, Kufisto -ha dicho mientras pagaba- ¿tú sabes algo de Pepito?
- ¿De Pepito? ¿de vuestro amigo?
- Sí
- Pues sé que está en Madrid...o al menos lo estaba...Llamó a mi madre para darle el pésame por la muerte de mi padre...
- ¿Está vivo todavía, no?
- Sí...me hubiera enterado...
- Ya sólo quedamos nosotros dos de los cinco que éramos
- Ya...


- Yo me muero este año que viene, Kufisto.


Y luego vino todavía más gente, y les dieron por culo y esta vez fui yo quien sacó del bar a Antonio, el amigo de mi padre que va a morirse el año que viene.


Entré y todo el mundo quería tostadas con tomate.


Cogí el rallador y rallé tomates como si mi viejo todavía estuviera viendo viejas películas de vaqueros en su sillón.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Nov 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> King Diamond, ya maquillado en su sala privada del back stage, respondía divertido a las preguntas de su mujer. Un niño, su hijo, trasteaba una tablet sentado en un trono de aspecto tétrico que desentonaba en la habitación blanca y bien iluminada. El resto de miembros de la banda tocaban sus instrumentos desenchufados o hacían ejercicios de estiramiento o se miraban ante al espejo como la chica joven que ahora llevan con ellos, la bajista: era su noche de estreno y se la veía tensa y nerviosa. Mercyful Fate no será la banda más grande del mundo pero llevan cuarenta años girando con su música.
> 
> El chico dejó la tablet para tirarse sobre el alfombrado piso y dar vueltas sobre sí mismo, riendo. Su madre grabó algo más hasta que otro tipo de rudo aspecto entró para anunciar que faltaban quince minutos para salir a escena. Entonces salió afuera con la cámara para encontrarse con algunos espectadores VIP´S con derecho a pase en el back stage. A todos los saludó, reconoció a unos cuantos. Varias parejas tan adultas como ella, nada de locuras. Risas, abrazos, algunos besos...un ambiente casi familiar. Era el primer concierto de la gira en Estados Unidos y parecían encantados de volver a verse. Después de hablar un buen rato con ellos atendió a dos chavales de serio semblante con camisetas de símbolos satánicos. Les dio otras dos pulseras identificativas y, como a los otros, les indicó donde debían colocarse cuando el concierto diera comienzo, recordándoles igualmente que tras él también tendrían acceso al back stage. Mientras tanto una marabunta de operarios andaba de acá para allá con los últimos preparativos.
> 
> ...



el vino evitaba que tuviera que enfrentarse a las preguntas (de la mujer y las suyas propias).
Pero me extraña mucho que fueran preguntas dificiles, la cuestión no era ser inteligente, sino honesto.
Decidió poner fin a la incertidumbre, actuar desde otro paradigma distinto al típico. Ver la escena desde un ángulo muy diferente.
Descanso, y en su descanso una idea iluminó su corazón y embelleció su alma embrutecida por todas las tragedias homéricas vividas y conocidas.
Sabía lo que tenía que hacer.
Por una vez en la vida no sintió miedo.

[ahí te lo dejo a lo "Monterroso". para tu reflexión y advenimiento. y como mínimo por entretenerte.]


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Nov 2022)

@propileos puedes hacer una crónica deportiva de la Bundesliga de hoy... 
Yo he huido, sino quedáis 6tos    
@naufragodelpisito se merece un jamón y una copita anis...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (3 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos puedes hacer una crónica deportiva de la Bundesliga de hoy...
> Yo he huido, sino quedáis 6tos
> @naufragodelpisito se merece un jamón y una copita anis...



Gracias por tus regalos!! a sido una una acción un poco mal coordinada ,pues hoy NPCpremium no podía. El Domingo si que estará y el peligro se dobla. A nivel individual no me puedo quejar . Victorias contra Carvaflu una estrella brasileña del NXN,2 victorias contra el chico de Albacete Pizzanight y victoria contra nuestro gran cronista Propileos. Otra vez será con mis 2 compinches afilados.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

@knight y @blubleo cuando podais echar un vistazo a vuestro chat de lichess, DjSoul7 (1956) esta activo otra vez y tiene interes en jugar la partida pendiente con vosotros.
Le he dicho que os escribiera por alli.
Ahora en invierno son 5 horas de diferencia España-Venezuela.
Gracias.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Eso sino es nimzoindia,será bogoindia creo recordar…muy poco utilizado creo.Pero llamar acertijo a una apertura de los hipermodernos que revolucionaron a los clásicos sistemas Tarrash el sistema Cambridge-Springs del Gambito de Dama. Empleados por Capablanca,Lasker,Dr Tarrasch, Gunsberg,etc.Cual tu plan aquí prevenir un ataque Saemisch? Profundiza un poco….



Bogoindia efectivamente. Pues me he tenido que mirar qué es eso del ataque Saemisch y creo que se emplea más para defender la India de rey, cuando la idea de la bogoindia es intercambiar rápidamente el alfil de negras para simplificar, lo cual se supone que te da una pequeña ventaja. Aún si se produjese e4 y f6, la teoría dice atacar el flanco de Dama con c6, a6 y b5.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

Esta noche a las 22h si el tiempo lo permite Taipánidas vs Vayaquesi 

Si consigo concertar con Montaigne a las 20h Taipánidas vs Montaigne


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Bogoindia efectivamente. Pues me he tenido que mirar qué es eso del ataque Saemisch y creo que se emplea más para defender la India de rey, cuando la idea de la bogoindia es intercambiar rápidamente el alfil de negras para simplificar, lo cual se supone que te da una pequeña ventaja. Aún si se produjese e4 y f6, la teoría dice atacar el flanco de Dama con c6, a6 y b5.



Efectivamente! Muy buena observación y estudio de planes. Me gusta que te lo tomes en serio ,estás haciendo enormes progresos.Sigue así, no solo memorizar líneas sino ver los planes de actuación y así llegas a conocer la arquitectura de tus líneas.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Nov 2022)

Hay partidas pendientes y algunos rivales negros me comentan que no han recibido ningún mensaje de las blancas.

No puedo decir qué partidas son, pero dejo aquí la jornada actual completa:







El que tenga partidas pendientes que no espere tampoco al domingo a contactar con su rival. Los que ya hayan jugado no se preocupen.

*EL DOMINGO ACABA EL PLAZO. El jugador blanco que no contacte a su rival pierde, lo recuerdo.*

Gracias.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos puedes hacer una crónica deportiva de la Bundesliga de hoy...
> Yo he huido, sino quedáis 6tos
> @naufragodelpisito se merece un jamón y una copita anis...



La cronica es que habeis unido vuestras fuerzas para putear al NXN. 
Que digo yo que ese esfuerzo lo podeis emplear mejor en hablar con gente del foro y hacer un equipo de foreros. 
Yo y @calopez narcotraficante no lo conseguimos.
El SERA EN OCTUBRE tampoco sobrevivio, ese fue el primer intento. 
Pero que otros hayamos fracasado no significa que tu y Longines no lo podais hacer. 
Es mucho curro y poca recompensa eso si.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> La cronica es que habeis unido vuestras fuerzas para putear al NXN.
> Que digo yo que ese esfuerzo lo podeis emplear mejor en hablar con gente del foro y hacer un equipo de foreros.
> Yo y @calopez narcotraficante no lo conseguimos.
> El SERA EN OCTUBRE tampoco sobrevivio, ese fue el primer intento.
> ...



Muchos hemos participado en brasiltetasteam ahora parece que no somos   

Partida @Mensa triptilerdo en 30 min...


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Muchos hemos participado en brasiltetasteam ahora parece que no somos



Como que no sois, eso no lo entiendo.
Si el jueves en lugar de jugar contra nosotros hubierais jugado con nosotros podiamos haber ascendido. 
Vale que el NXN no es el equipo del foro pero la idea de unirnos al NXN era seguir avanzando todos del foro juntos en un mismo equipo. 
Ya me dijo Vangill que si queriamos podiamos cambiar el nombre a NXN BURBUJOS o lo que quisieramos, eso me lo dijo él sin yo decirle nada, pero el problema es que lichess no deja cambiar el nombre de los equipos ni hacer fusiones. 
Tambien me planteo hacer un equipo NXN BURBUJOS entonces, pero yo le dije que eso era imposible, porque mas de la mitad de la gente se queda por el camino. 
Ya nos paso cuando unimos el CAFE PI con el BURBUJA. 
Es un problema de lichess, que no tiene esas utilidades, si algun dia permite cambiar el nombre de los equipos le pondriamos NXN BURBUJOS y ya esta, por los brasileños no habria problema.


----------



## el mensa (4 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Muchos hemos participado en brasiltetasteam ahora parece que no somos
> 
> Partida @Mensa triptilerdo en 30 min...



A las 19:30 Alcoyano - Eibar en campo de El Collao, dirigidos por Lotina y Clemente promete un fútbol vistoso...

En el palco Luis Enrique tomará notas acompañado de una fallera mayor, una reina del foc (foc se pronuncia como follar en inglés), una aragonesa en traje regional, dos pelotaris con txapela, un varios madrileños que se equivocaron de salida en la m-30 y un gallego que siguiendo un ovni con luces de galibo vistosas ha acabado aquí. También estará Dom Vicente del Bosque con su seriedad habitual y un amigo mu serio de Granaaá.

Desde una nubecilla se descojonarán atentos a las jugadas Don Luis Aragonés y Don Radomir Antic, por cierto, este último sabía jugar muy bien al ajedrez que es de lo que va esto, por si alguien se ha confundido.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Nov 2022)

¿Que color me toca @Mensa? 
Bajo a por un torrefacto y estamos a la hora pactada...


----------



## el mensa (4 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Que color me toca @Mensa?
> Bajo a por un torrefacto y estamos a la hora pactada...



Negras como una paella, si creas tú el desafío ponlo en amistosa por si acaso la conexión falla...


----------



## el mensa (4 Nov 2022)

En eso estoy, también le doy al chocolate negro, la amargura me persigue


----------



## Cazarr (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El SERA EN OCTUBRE tampoco sobrevivio, ese fue el primer intento.



El SERÁ EN OCTUBRE no es un equipo, es un santuario, es un templo.

No está vivo, y por eso no puede morir. Es la piedra fundamental de la religión ajedrecística burbujil.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> El SERÁ EN OCTUBRE no es un equipo, es un santuario, es un templo.
> 
> No está vivo, y por eso no puede morir. Es la piedra fundamental de la religión ajedrecística burbujil.



¿quien es TomSaybrook (1777) ?
Es su unico lider
¿quien es ese hombre?


----------



## Ignadaptado (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿quien es TomSaybrook (1777) ?
> Es su unico lider
> ¿quien es ese hombre?



Un forero antiguo que participó en las primeras ligas, y que también era árbitro de ajedrez en torneos presenciales. Un día se rayó, se retiró de la Liga que teníamos y no volvió.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Un forero antiguo que participó en las primeras ligas, y que también era árbitro de ajedrez en torneos presenciales. Un día se rayó, se retiró de la Liga que teníamos y no volvió.



El equipo se podria recuperar, pero haria falta que regresara y nombrara mas lideres.


----------



## Ignadaptado (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El equipo se podria recuperar, pero haria falta que regresara y nombrara mas lideres.



¿Para qué? Si luego no hacemos nada con ello.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs FarewellAtlantis


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Triptolemo


Hermes1277 (1720) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 85 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





He sido tonto

Le he dado un peón para pescarlo luego a cambió de posición y me he liado con tiempo de sobra...
Zorionak mensa...

Tropecientosmil errores


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs FarewellAtlantis



De lo poco que he visto, posiblemente la mejor partida de tercera.


----------



## el mensa (4 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Triptolemo


Hermes1277 (1720) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 85 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ya está, El Mensa 1 Triptolemo 0.

Esta vez he entrado en el análisis para ver el lío táctico de medio juego, porque me he quedado con la sensación de que tenía un par de combinaciones bonitas pero yo mismo las he paquizado. Todo (muy paco) se resume en lo de siempre, el que hace la penúltima jugada mala gana.

Eso si, la partida larga, de cerrada a semi abierta, con final largo y complicado no apto para los que odian las largas agonías, con momentos de ida y vuelta, emocionante. 

Tripto, fiel a su estilo, inicia una siciliana que cierro y me da una cierta seguridad a pesar de la irresistible tendencia que tengo a iniciar ataques lentos en flanco de rey, que mi oponente ocluye muy bien aprovechando mis imprecisiones y capeando las suyas. 

Aquí es donde sucede el lío táctico, que tampoco lo he mirado con atención pero así a bote pronto nos falta a los dos algo de valentía para lanzarnos a la yugular del otro. Como diría Antic "de Clemente no esperaba otra cosa" (expresión basada en un luctuoso suceso futbolístico que empezó en una rueda de prensa posterior a un sorteo de copa, continuó en una entrevista donde Clemente, entonces seleccionador, llamó gordo y borracho al pobre Antic, y terminó con un abultado marcador de 5-4 a favor del Barça contra el Atleti, por cierto, Milinko Pantic marcó un golazo de falta, junto a Rivaldo el mejor lanzador que he visto. Qué tiempos aquellos). Joder, ya estoy divagando...

Y aquí es donde se me ha aparecido la virgen varias veces primero por salir airoso de la lucha en el centro y flanco de dama, después por cagarla un poquitín menos que Tripto en el final.

Pues nada, gostad y luchad.


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Nov 2022)

Yo ya estoy preparado para las 22:00. 




Aunque si @Taipánidas de Mileto lo quiere dejar para otro día, es comprensible, pues acaba de jugar una partida muy agotadora.

Eso sí, las rosquillas me las comeré con o sin partida.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas vs Montaigne (0-1)

Blunderazo lamentable nada más empezar y ya en desventaja intento reponerme como puedo. Mi rival ha jugado más ordenado que yo y aunque ha cometido un grave error que me daba la partida no lo he sabido aprovechar. El mate muy bueno cuando ya pensaba que iba a ganar por tiempo no lo he visto venir. 

Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs FarewellAtlantis


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Yo ya estoy preparado para las 22:00.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250943
> 
> ...



Jugamos


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Jugamos



A las 22:00 entonces, tal y como acordamos, que mientras enciendo el ordenador, me como alguna rosquilla y tal, se me pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## vayaquesi (4 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs VAYAQUESI


Taipanidas (1609) plays VAYAQUESI (1483) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Como que no sois, eso no lo entiendo.
> Si el jueves en lugar de jugar contra nosotros hubierais jugado con nosotros podiamos haber ascendido.
> Vale que el NXN no es el equipo del foro pero la idea de unirnos al NXN era seguir avanzando todos del foro juntos en un mismo equipo.
> Ya me dijo Vangill que si queriamos podiamos cambiar el nombre a NXN BURBUJOS o lo que quisieramos, eso me lo dijo él sin yo decirle nada, pero el problema es que lichess no deja cambiar el nombre de los equipos ni hacer fusiones.
> ...



Mis disculpas Propileos,pero prácticamente estaba yo solo y mis 15 puntos no serían determinantes creo. Tengo que esforzarme más.Me gusto el nombre del equipo Schaudenfreude . Voy a ver cuál elijo para el domingo próximo.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Nov 2022)

Partidas pendientes (si hay algún error avisad):

Gueldos (Lichess) vs. @ApoloCreed

@jorge @Robii vs. Leonberbiz (Lichess)

DjSoul (Lichess) vs. @blubleo

@Clavisto vs. @Capitán Walker​
*Recordad que Blancas pierden si no contactan al rival dentro de plazo.*


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> Taipanidas (1609) plays VAYAQUESI (1483) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



¡He perdido por culpa de las rosquillas! Es broma.

Me ha hecho un jaque mate muy bien visto, en otro momento veré en qué fallé, el caso es que intuía que algo no iba bien, y así ha sido, pues me estaba fijando en su alfil pero no en su torre.

El comienzo me ha descolocado un poco, jugando de forma muy ofensiva con tal de dominar el centro, quedando un peón suyo que estuvo casi toda la partida ahí quieto pero molestando, pues solo lo pude parar con un alfil que le estuvo bloqueando el paso.

Pese a ello no ha sido una partida en principio desigualada en cuanto a número de piezas, pues estábamos igual en ese aspecto, sin embargo creo que se ha jugado a lo que él ha querido en el aspecto táctico, sabiendo lo que había que hacer tanto al comienzo como al final de la partida.

Si eso un día de estos veré que apertura utilizó y como contrarrestarla que es lo que se hace en estos casos, aunque no creo, le tengo mucho aprecio a mi defensa Philidor: DESvariación vayaquesí. 

Por lo tanto enhorabuena a Taipánidas por la victoria.


----------



## Montaigne (4 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs FarewellAtlantis



Me parece una partida muy bella y decimonónica. Más poesía que cálculo.
Lúcido rival.


----------



## Montaigne (4 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Partidas pendientes (si hay algún error avisad):
> 
> Gueldos (Lichess) vs. @ApoloCreed
> 
> ...



Don Pelayo contra mí.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> ¡He perdido por culpa de las rosquillas! Es broma.
> 
> Me ha hecho un jaque mate muy bien visto, en otro momento veré en qué fallé, el caso es que intuía que algo no iba bien, y así ha sido, pues me estaba fijando en su alfil pero no en su torre.
> 
> ...



Ha sido una partida en la que llevabas ventaja, realmente suelo jugar más conservador esa apertura sin extender tanto el peon de Dama pero a veces lo hago para presionar al rival. Finalmente el caballo terminó sucumbiendo a los encantos de amenazar a mi torre + dama y ese fue tu error.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Nov 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Don Pelayo contra mí.



Pardiez! Que prosa más maravillosa digno caballero de estas lides con los trebejos. Que pena no se prodigue más Poe estas baldías tierras más allá de su feudo y se convierta en hidalgo errante por submundo burbujista. Suerte con el mandoble contra el señor de la reconquista.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Nov 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Don Pelayo contra mí.



La tengo en cuenta, aunque es de la jornada pasada.

@Don Pelayo calienta, que sales.


----------



## blubleo (5 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @knight y @blubleo cuando podais echar un vistazo a vuestro chat de lichess, DjSoul7 (1956) esta activo otra vez y tiene interes en jugar la partida pendiente con vosotros.
> Le he dicho que os escribiera por alli.
> Ahora en invierno son 5 horas de diferencia España-Venezuela.
> Gracias.



Hola propileos, no he recibido nada en lichess…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Triptolemo
> 
> 
> Hermes1277 (1720) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 85 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



pero Triptolemo, he visto hasta la jugada 13 y esto está ganado en piloto automático,el Mensa y tú estáis en una alarmante baja forma! Os lo digo porque quería reclutaros para el boicot. Me tenéis acojonao,NPC Premium siempre anda desaparecido. La expedición a fracasado antes de partir.


----------



## jorge (5 Nov 2022)

Leonberbiz2 vs @Robii hoy a las 20h


----------



## propileos (5 Nov 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Hola propileos, no he recibido nada en lichess…



Le escribi anoche para que se pusiera urgente en contacto contigo, tu ve mirandolo de vez en cuando, gracias @blubleo.


----------



## propileos (5 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Para qué? Si luego no hacemos nada con ello.



Para que se entretenga Longines y deje de dar por culo. 
Le voy a escribir a ver si te quiere hacer lider, y tu haces lider a @naufragodelpisito. 
Y Longines que nombre otros lideres y que se apunten en la BUNDESLIGA y los torneos que quieran. 
Ese equipo tiene EMPAQUE, yo creo que ademas lo debemos resucitar por respeto a los que lo crearon, como un homenaje.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Nov 2022)

Que razón tienes Propileos me hace falta en el foro alguien como Ejquelosfascistassonellos o resucitar a Tom Saybrook, alguien que controle y yo me limito a jugar.. Son piques sanos! Ya que Propileos no se merece pesadillas.Gracias por tu preocupación y tratar de buscarme una solución. Mientras te amenizó con una partida muy instructiva en la que llego a un final de Alfil y peón contra Rey,pero no puedo ganar al estar la casilla de coronación en distinto color a mi
10+0 • Por puntos • Rápida
hace 58 minutos
Chessmate7777 2109 +8
ChessTreasureMap 2334 −3
Tablas de mutuo acuerdoTorneo rápido por hora
44:34
Sala de chat
Posición

CHA_TRA Hi
Gianni124 beaucoup
CHA_TRA Hello
shade_7 Hi
mustafa_al_hejaz bismillahir
Alen_Somers this is so hard
Saketkola bonjour
Alen_Somers gg
Saketkola nooo
Amir_Anwar Bonjour
Saketkola what
Saketkola ????/
DECUR1ON herkese başarılar
Saketkola Sen de
Saketkola Nasıl hissediyorsun?
Carjetinar @james59 common play !!
Alen_Somers f4 checkmate block
Carjetinar thnkas
Carjetinar *thankns
Saketkola hayır
Saketkola Hadi
florabi7773 hola rafa <3
Uddhu31 HI
Uddhu31 everbody
Uddhu31 hi everybody
Kolya17 hI
Minor_Threat_1982 Boo Dissed! \ Buddhist
Cassiodorus1 TV commercials are horrible
Mika013 Привет
florabi7773 xd
krcmrt sa
alp4848alp as
tothbarnabas idzi nahuj
Cassiodorus1 I think it works
florabi7773 >3
Tukulitosakayhama hi cassio
florabi7773 (ノへ ̄、)
Lenik2020 привет
Lenik2020 hi
Thelestone Hello
Cassiodorus1 Tukulitosakayhama!!!!
florabi7773 ノ_•
Mika013 Привет
Mika013 Как дела
Mika013 Казани 1000 лет
Lenik2020 ctdf ns cltcm
Kolya17 Бресту 1003 года
Lenik2020 сева ты сдесь
erfanbu was timed out 15 minutes for spamming the chat; see lichess.org/page/chat-etiquette.
Lenik2020 ю
Kolya17 LOL haha
Safiullin-iskander привет
VaganGalstyan 2547
Kolya17 привет
LeonK777 кто рус
Lenik2020 я
Safiullin-iskander удачи
Lenik2020 спасибо
Safiullin-iskander вы сыграли?
Lenik2020 я нет
Lenik2020 играю
Kolya17 я на паузе
Kolya17 уже 4 аса играю
Safiullin-iskander всм?
Kolya17 завтра первенство
Kolya17 тренируюсь
Kolya17 4 часа играю
Safiullin-iskander какого города?
Kolya17 Брест
Kolya17 в цмт
Safiullin-iskander там первонство?
Kolya17 да
Safiullin-iskander у вас какой рейтинг?
Safiullin-iskander в живую
Kolya17 осеннее первенство ЦМТ
Kolya17 хз
Safiullin-iskander посмотри
Kolya17 а ты из бреста?
Safiullin-iskander нет
Kolya17 гду посмотреть?
Safiullin-iskander брест это в росии?
alersonagapto mis click ç.ç
Lenik2020 нет
Lenik2020 брест в белоруси
Safiullin-iskander а
12345678abcdefgh


ChessTreasureMap2334−3
1c4c62Nc3d53cxd5cxd54d4Nc65Nf3Nf66Bf4g67e3Bg78h3O-O9Bd3a610Rc1Bd711O-ORc812Qe2e613a3Na514Ne5b515Nxd7Qxd716b4Nc417Qa2Ne418Nxe4dxe419Bxe4e520dxe5Nxe521Rfd1Rxc122Rxc1Rc823Rxc8+Qxc824Qd5Nc425Qb7Qxb726Bxb7Nxa327Bxa6Bf828e4Bxb429Bc1Nc230Bxb5Nd431Bd3Bd632Be3Ne633g3Bc534Bxc5Nxc535Bc2f636f4h637Kf2Kf738Ke3g539fxg5hxg540h4gxh441gxh4Nd742h5Ne543Kf4Kg744Kf5Nd745Ba4Nc546Be8Nxe447Kxe4f5+48Kxf5Kh8
½-½
Tablas de mutuo acuerdo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Nov 2022)

Rapid Chess • Chessmate7777 vs ChessTreasureMap


Chessmate7777 (2109) plays ChessTreasureMap (2334) in a rated Rapid (10+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Nov 2022)

Vale ya le he escrito, lo que pasa que hace mas de 5 meses que no entra a lichess. 
Ya os dire si me responde.


----------



## jorge (5 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Leonberbiz2


----------



## propileos (5 Nov 2022)

De la partida de Rober con Leon pego este grafico, juegan blancas, stockfish recomienda sacrificio de torre por peon y a las negras que no se coman la torre, y que si hacen eso las negras de no comerselo que sacrifiquen el alfil las blancas tambien como en Numancia, @ApoloCreed explicamelo y luego me pones el mono de los platillos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (5 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Vale ya le he escrito, lo que pasa que hace mas de 5 meses que no entra a lichess.
> Ya os dire si me responde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251609



@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos creo que mantiene contacto con Tom.



naufragodelpisito dijo:


> ...
> ChessTreasureMap2334−3
> 1c4c62Nc3d53cxd5cxd54d4Nc65Nf3Nf66Bf4g67e3Bg78h3O-O9Bd3a610Rc1Bd711O-ORc812Qe2e613a3Na514Ne5b515Nxd7Qxd716b4Nc417Qa2Ne418Nxe4dxe419Bxe4e520dxe5Nxe521Rfd1Rxc122Rxc1Rc823Rxc8+Qxc824Qd5Nc425Qb7Qxb726Bxb7Nxa327Bxa6Bf828e4Bxb429Bc1Nc230Bxb5Nd431Bd3Bd632Be3Ne633g3Bc534Bxc5Nxc535Bc2f636f4h637Kf2Kf738Ke3g539fxg5hxg540h4gxh441gxh4Nd742h5Ne543Kf4Kg744Kf5Nd745Ba4Nc546Be8Nxe447Kxe4f5+48Kxf5Kh8
> ½-½
> Tablas de mutuo acuerdo



Como cuando Neo empieza a leer la matrix directamente y las para todas con el canto de la mano!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos creo que mantiene contacto con Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Como cuando Neo empieza a leer la matrix directamente y las para todas con el canto de la mano!



Estoy con el código máquina! Creo que el forero Djokovic ya ha descifrado la matrix,que por cierto es muy fuerte jugador y experto en numerologia. Yo estoy de prácticas a ver si me salgo de la matrix y dejo en paz a Propileos que está buscando científicos del ajedrez a ver si me crea un traje a medida.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Nov 2022)

Gran forero! Con sus post Aldono y las mujeres,Cebollo y las mujeres.Disecciono el mecanismo de pensamiento femenino tan magistralmente con una genialidad nunca escrita que lo imprimí y lo tengo en una mochila junto con la biblia


----------



## propileos (6 Nov 2022)

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos si nos lees y tienes contacto con Tom ya le diras que se meta cuando pueda al lichess y que lea mi mensaje. 
Gracias hombre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> De la partida de Rober con Leon pego este grafico, juegan blancas, stockfish recomienda sacrificio de torre por peon y a las negras que no se coman la torre, y que si hacen eso las negras de no comerselo que sacrifiquen el alfil las blancas tambien como en Numancia, @ApoloCreed explicamelo y luego me pones el mono de los platillos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251786



las negras tienen un peon de mas y una diagonal potentorra hacia el enroque blanco,Stockfish ha visto la posibilidad de forzar tablas y ha considerado que cualquier otro movimiento le dejaba en inferioridad…

visto a posteriori y con el analisis en la mano parece que tiene razon (si rechazas la torre las negras hacen Db3 buscando la diagonal y es un ataque fuerte) pero durante la partida ser capaz de evaluar bien el ataque negro y decidir que te compensa el sacrificio…eso es de alto nivel,o me lo parece a mi.

de hecho viendo la partida desde el principio es comprensible que Rober despues de sentirse salvado haya hecho h4 que resulta tan natural…


----------



## propileos (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> las negras tienen un peon de mas y una diagonal potentorra hacia el enroque blanco,Stockfish ha visto la posibilidad de forzar tablas y ha considerado que cualquier otro movimiento le dejaba en inferioridad…
> 
> visto a posteriori y con el analisis en la mano parece que tiene razon (si rechazas la torre las negras hacen Db3 buscando la diagonal y es un ataque fuerte) pero durante la partida ser capaz de evaluar bien el ataque negro y decidir que te compensa el sacrificio…eso es de alto nivel,o me lo parece a mi.
> 
> de hecho viendo la partida desde el principio es comprensible que Rober despues de sentirse salvado haya hecho h4 que resulta tan natural…



Si, eso me parecio a primera vista, que despues de esos sacrificios solo podias sacar un jaque continuo, pero me resultaba extraño que stockfish buscara eso.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si, eso me parecio a primera vista, que despues de esos sacrificios solo podias sacar un jaque continuo, pero me resultaba extraño que stockfish buscara eso.



Stockfish no juega al engaño,yo una vez de casualidad le saque tablas en una triple repetición. Porque la máquina juzga lo mejor, el modulo podría apartarse y machacarte pero eso requiere otros parámetros de programación buitriños.Por cierto,por motivos de Estado juego en el NXN esta tarde. Espero sambodromo,garotas voluptuosas y pasear en el Linconl Presidencial.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Ricardinho1492 (1-0)


----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Nov 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Ricardinho1492 (1-0)



Partida Paco por antonomaxia. Me confié durante la partida y cuando creía tenerla ganada, me llevé una buena sorpresa.


----------



## Don Pelayo (6 Nov 2022)

Nueva derrota de Don Pelayo frente a @Montaigne (así dicho en tercera persona duele menos)









Classical Chess • Asturies vs FarewellAtlantis


Asturies (1063) plays FarewellAtlantis (1525) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. FarewellAtlantis won by checkmate after 15 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Monica1988 (6 Nov 2022)

Me ha escrito djsoul por lichess pero ya me dijiste que dicho punto era mio por incomparecencia @Cazarr


----------



## Cazarr (6 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Me ha escrito djsoul por lichess pero ya me dijiste que dicho punto era mio por incomparecencia @Cazarr



Así es, salvo que quieras jugar.

Entre mañana y el martes actualizaré clasificaciones y resultados, he tenido un pequeño problema. Si lo publico el martes ampliaremos un día más la siguiente jornada.

Disculpad, pero voy muy de culo.


----------



## Monica1988 (6 Nov 2022)

Por cierto hank no responde tenemos una partida de jornada 8 no se hasta cuando se puede jugar esa, repito @Cazarr elimina a la gente que no es forera en este foro no tiene sentido jugar con alguein en mierdazuela que tienen cortes de luz aparte de 6-7 hora de diferencia horaria no es racismo es realismo


----------



## Monica1988 (6 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Así es, salvo que quieras jugar.
> 
> Entre mañana y el martes actualizaré clasificaciones y resultados, he tenido un pequeño problema. Si lo publico el martes ampliaremos un día más la siguiente jornada.
> 
> Disculpad, pero voy muy de culo.



Me quedo con dicho punto, no me gusta jugar con gente de fuera de este foro espero que hagas cambios para el siguiente trimestre al respecto


----------



## Montaigne (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Por cierto hank no responde tenemos una partida de jornada 8 no se hasta cuando se puede jugar esa, repito @Cazarr elimina a la gente que no es forera en este foro no tiene sentido jugar con alguein en mierdazuela que tienen cortes de luz aparte de 6-7 hora de diferencia horaria no es racismo es realismo



Menudo carácter.


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Menudo carácter.



No estoy hablando contigo asi que a callar, que bastante suerte tuviste en mi partida, paquete


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Nov 2022)

Mónica tu eres de Granada no?


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Mónica tu eres de Granada no?



tengo caracter que no mala folla, pero soy madrileña de toda la vida por? quieres invitarme a unas fantas?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Mónica tu eres de Granada no?



Que recuerdos en la calle Elvira el Espadafor,etc,vinito tapa,vinito tapa ,no me saltaba ni uno. En uno me pusieron de tapa una hamburguesa! Cuando me doy cuenta de pie en la barra noto algo en los pies! Un limpiabotas!! Le dije déjame los zapatos que ahora estoy bebiendo! Es que lleva uste unos zapatos mu guenos!


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2022)

Clasificaciones actualizadas al término de la jornada 12. Quedan algunas partidas pendientes.















*Empezamos hoy la jornada 13, penúltima del tercio de Otoño. Plazo hasta el domingo 13.*


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Clasificaciones actualizadas al término de la jornada 12. Quedan algunas partidas pendientes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



requiero jugar con @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! ya que una partida a medio minuto va en contra de las reglas del torneo eso es blitz y aqui se juega 20`+10


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> requiero jugar con @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! ya que una partida a medio minuto va en contra de las reglas del torneo eso es blitz y aqui se juega 20`+10











> *Código de Normativa:*
> 
> _*TIEMPO DE PARTIDA.* El tiempo de partida estándar es de 20'+10". __Pero si dos contrincantes están mutuamente de acuerdo en modificar el tiempo de su partida lo podrán cambiar._


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


>



Jodido incel, aviso a la rata de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! pero como buen mierdas corbardica no se atrevera


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Jodido incel, aviso a la rata de @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! pero como buen mierdas corbardica no se atrevera



Jugad todo lo que queráis, vuestra partida ya está jugada. A mí no me mareéis.


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Jugad todo lo que queráis, vuestra partida ya está jugada. A mí no me mareéis.



pero si el da visto bueno para jugar con puntuacion? el tambien tendra algo que decir que para eso es el rival


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> pero si el da visto bueno para jugar con puntuacion? el tambien tendra algo que decir que para eso es el rival



La partida no se repite. Si quieres jugar partidas amistosas, otro día, hoy estoy ocupado.

No sé para qué coño quieres repetir la partida si perderías igual. Vete a mendigar otra cosa, lejos de aquí.


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La partida no se repite. Si quieres jugar partidas amistosas, otro día, hoy estoy ocupado.



Puto cobardica de mierda fijo que te follas a tu abuelo si se deja, degenerado


----------



## propileos (7 Nov 2022)

@Cazarr puedes poner una actualizacion completa con todas las partidas, para mis biscottos, gracias. 
Si es mucho trabajo dejalo, no pasa nada.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> tengo caracter que no mala folla, pero soy madrileña de toda la vida por? quieres invitarme a unas fantas?



Bueno a Madrid no voy a subir, si estuvieses por aquí si claro, a un ron cola que te veo muy estresada.


----------



## propileos (7 Nov 2022)

Debe calzar buen trabuco Monica, no se si los expertos de la guarderia sabran algo.


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Debe calzar buen trabuco Monica, no se si los expertos de la guarderia sabran algo.



ya quisieras por que todos sabemos que eres un maricon


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> ya quisieras por que todos sabemos que eres un maricon



Por cierto tu otro amigo maricon hank, no contesta si para la semana que viene sigue sin contestar su punto es mio


----------



## Ignadaptado (7 Nov 2022)

Jueves a las 20:00, Robi-Ignadaptado.

Y sí, Mónica tiene más rabo que Satán.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr puedes poner una actualizacion completa con todas las partidas, para mis biscottos, gracias.
> Si es mucho trabajo dejalo, no pasa nada.



Lo estaba haciendo ayer y me lié, buen pifostio monté. Hoy he tenido que recalcular toda la clasificación completa.



Pero sólo has de tener en cuenta que las partidas en *amarillo *son las que *no *están sumadas en la clasi:







Así que:
DjSoul tiene +1 punto​AAAHHH tiene +1 punto​Tales90 tiene +1 punto​Taipánidas tiene +1 punto​
Te la subo para ti así de improviso, pero lo siento, no sumaré las jornadas adelantadas hasta que acaben las mismas. Si tuviera tiempo idearía una forma más preclara, pero voy de culo y no puedo hacerlo.

En teoría es fácil pero con tanto número como me distraiga la puedo liar parda otra vez, el riesgo es demasiado. 

Ahí va:







(Tales ya ha jugado sus 7 jornadas)


----------



## Hiperión (7 Nov 2022)

Viernes 11 a las 19h, Jean-de-la-Fontaine - Hiperión.


----------



## propileos (7 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Por cierto tu otro amigo maricon hank, no contesta si para la semana que viene sigue sin contestar su punto es mio



Hank vive en lichess si no contactas con el es porque no quieres. 
Necesitas el punto de Hank para salvar el culo porque tienes medio rabo en tercera. 
Ya se lo hiciste a DJ ahora se lo quieres hacer tambien a Hank.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Que recuerdos en la calle Elvira el Espadafor,etc,vinito tapa,vinito tapa ,no me saltaba ni uno. En uno me pusieron de tapa una hamburguesa! Cuando me doy cuenta de pie en la barra noto algo en los pies! Un limpiabotas!! Le dije déjame los zapatos que ahora estoy bebiendo! Es que lleva uste unos zapatos mu guenos!



Las bodegas espadafor cerraron hace unos años, es una pena porque era un local con mucha historia, y buenos vinos.
Y esto que cuentas debe hacer bastante, no? Porque yo llevo unos 25 años en granada y no he visto nunca un limpiabotas!


----------



## Monica1988 (7 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Hank vive en lichess si no contactas con el es porque no quieres.
> Necesitas el punto de Hank para salvar el culo porque tienes medio rabo en tercera.
> Ya se lo hiciste a DJ ahora se lo quieres hacer tambien a Hank.



Pondre captura hijodelagrandisima puta, de hecho ni te dirijas a mi puto maricon que das un asco tremendo, viciado al ajedrez para ser un puto mediocre que todos te han calado y caes como el culo


----------



## Cazarr (7 Nov 2022)

Mi partida contra Tripto la jugaremos durante la semana que viene. Le he pedido aplazarla por motivos personales.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Las bodegas espadafor cerraron hace unos años, es una pena porque era un local con mucha historia, y buenos vinos.
> Y esto que cuentas debe hacer bastante, no? Porque yo llevo unos 25 años en granada y no he visto nunca un limpiabotas!



Vaya! Una pena,era una bodeguita muy pintoresca con sus toneles. Pues lo que te cuento hace 18 años. Ha llovido… Estuve una última vez hace unos años y se llenó de kebabs y demás. Mi mujer quería ver la Alhambra otra vez y nos dijeron que si hacíamos cola tal vez a las 5 de la mañana jajaja. La primera vez con mis 22 años aparcamos un furgón pegado a la Alhambra! Ahí conocí la cerveza famosa ahora ,desconacida en Alicante. España no estaba globalizada y las cosas sólo te las encontrabas en su sitio. Lo de la Alhambra era ahora un circo. Con barrera,aparcamientos,autobuses. Te juro que yo me quede flipao,con lo del limpiabotas. Hace un año estuve en Ronda….. y no llegue a poner los pies en el suelo! Hasta los caballero-caballero estaban casi llorando !! Parecía Wall Street en hora punta.jajaja Andalucía ya no es lo que era. Bueno ni Alicante tampoco.


----------



## propileos (8 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Pondre captura hijodelagrandisima puta, de hecho ni te dirijas a mi puto maricon que das un asco tremendo, viciado al ajedrez para ser un puto mediocre que todos te han calado y caes como el culo



Si, pon un capture, uno del chat de DJ y otro del chat de Hank, a ver que ha pasado ahi.


----------



## el mensa (8 Nov 2022)

Me equivoqué, el grupo A de segunda tiene su enjundia, me va a caer la del pulpo si me cruzo algún día con ellos, por bocazas. 

Otra cosa, para ser forera, con pene o vulva (nos) da igual, creo que no hace falta tener modales de camionero. Para insultarse ya está el sub foro actualidad y el ático, que no me parece mal del todo pero aquí en el hilo de ajedrez desentona un poco con el resto de usuarios. 

Para desahogarse tal vez escribir con un poco de humor y realismo (paco ambos) encajaría mejor, algunos ya lo hacemos.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2022)

En la primera viñeta Filemón reclama a Mortadelo, que aparece en la siguiente disfrazado de monstruo. El jefe cae rodado al suelo con el corazón escapando por la boca y entonces el calvo miserable dice:

- ¡Rayos, jefe! ¡No creía que mi "pesadilla por indigestión de garbanzos" le causara tanta impresión!


Lo peor del día de descanso es ser un día de descanso, de lo que se deduce que lo peor de todo es ser algo.


Dios creó el mundo en seis días y al séptimo descansó; vio que todo era bueno, lo dejó correr y como todo creador se quitó de en medio para estar a otras cosas. Después de eso sólo reapareció cuando nuestros gritos fueron haciéndose tan fuertes y frecuentes como para desviar su atención de lo que estuviera haciendo. Y tanta era su frustración, tanto su odio, que pensó en ser padre de un hijo como última opción antes de acabar con todo. Y mandó al Buen Cordero al mundo para sacrificarlo en bien Suyo y nuestro. Y desde entonces, olvidado en la memoria de su Hijo, vive feliz pintando acuarelas, escribiendo cuentos y dibujando comics por toda la Eternidad. Todo ello sin pretensiones.


No es buena idea dormir al mediodía cuando uno no está acostumbrado a hacerlo nada más que una vez cada siete días. Pero uno se siente tan cansado y el sueño es tan bueno que no puede evitarlo aún sabiendo que pagará peaje nocturno. Con todo y con ello, y tras una tarde-noche lo más aburrida posible, estaba a punto de caer en hora al profundo sueño cuando los telefónicos gritos del vecino de abajo me desvelaron. Hijo de la gran puta. Y desde ese momento que no duró tanto como otras veces, el resto de la noche se transformó en un duermevela en el que vi todas las horas impares de la madrugada en el teléfono, hasta que la los lastimeros maullidos de la gata consiguieron que viera también las pares con sus minutos. Pero no la dejé pasar por muchas patadas que diera a la puerta del dormitorio. Recordaba haberle dejado todo dispuesto por la noche: bebedero, comedero y manta sobre el mullido sillón del salón. "Te jodes"

- ¡Te jodes!


Desperté del todo minutos antes de que sonara el despertador, encendí la luz y enseguida vi que el día ya estaba hecho. Salí de la habitación y no vi a la gata. Encendí un fuego y herví agua para el té. Por curiosidad di la luz del salón y vi a la gata enrollada sobre la manta de mi sillón. Abrió un ojo.

- Hija de puta.

Me lavé. Todavía era noche cerrada cuando bajé a la cochera y tiré para abrir el bar.


Regresé a casa a eso de las nueve y media y me puse a entrenar. A la primera serie me di cuenta de que no iba a ir bien. Por un momento pensé en dejarlo, pero como tantas otras veces me obligué. Tuve que alcanzar la quinta para convencerme de que podría llegar a la novena. Y acabé pletórico; no mi mejor entreno pero sí el mejor en esas condiciones. Y entonces fue cuando tras ducharme me comí una ensalada de garbanzos de bote.

Yo sé, lo sé desde hace tiempo, que los garbanzos cocidos de bote me sientan como una patada en los cojones, pero uno sale a comprar botes de lentejas cocidas y quieras que no también echa al carro alguno de judías o de infernales garbanzos por lo que pueda pasar. Puede pasar cualquier cosa en este mundo, está visto. Hasta que te comas un bote de garbanzos teniendo al lado otro de lentejas. Un día de descanso, un vecino de abajo medio loco, una gatita más puta que su madre, un sueño de discoteca setentera y ya te da igual lentejas que garbanzos. Y como no, el espíritu de la pesadez vino a por mi alma.


Hace años, tampoco tantos aunque no pocos, habría volcado buena parte de mi malestar sobre los clientes del bar. De hecho hoy, nada más volver a él, tuve la tentación al ver a uno de mis clientes, un buen cliente, un muy buen cliente, uno más o menos reciente, un tío muy bien educado y dicharachero, tal vez demasiado, no sé de qué coño va...

Pasó el mediodía, lánguido, para dejar paso a las primeras horas de la tarde. 


El bar estaba desierto. Abrí una cerveza y rulé un cigarrillo. Salí a la puerta.


Nubes bajas, pesadas, de esas que al verlas te dan frío.

- Hola, Kufisto.
- Hola.
- Dame algo.
- Ya te di el otro día.
- ¿Cuando?
- El otro día. No te acuerdas.
- Ah...¿Pero dame algo hoy, no?
- No
- ¡Te la chupo por cinco euros!
- No
- ¡Venga, Kufisto!
- ¿Quieres un bocadillo? ¿una botella de agua? ¡te la doy!
- No...quiero algo
- Pues algo no tengo hoy.


La vi subir calle arriba, errática.


Y me fui a mi rincón, me serví otra cerveza, rulé otro cigarrillo, busqué una canción en Spotyfi y le di volumen antes de salir a la puerta.


Quería oírla bien. Quería oírla bien fuerte mientras miraba a las amenazadoras negras nubes bajas.


Pero al final no rompieron a nada.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (8 Nov 2022)

Alguien para medir alfiles ahora? Ahí lanzo el guante


----------



## exterriga (8 Nov 2022)

Apolo Creed vs Exterriga:

Domingo 13 Noviembre 22:30


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Me equivoqué, el grupo A de segunda tiene su enjundia, me va a caer la del pulpo si me cruzo algún día con ellos, por bocazas.
> 
> Otra cosa, para ser forera, con pene o vulva (nos) da igual, creo que no hace falta tener modales de camionero. Para insultarse ya está el sub foro actualidad y el ático, que no me parece mal del todo pero aquí en el hilo de ajedrez desentona un poco con el resto de usuarios.
> 
> Para desahogarse tal vez escribir con un poco de humor y realismo (paco ambos) encajaría mejor, algunos ya lo hacemos.



La verdad es que es un poco cansin@ (beneficio de la duda)

insultar de vez en cuando de acuerdo en que tiene efectos beneficiosos para el organismo y relaja,pero joder,toooodo el rato es que aburre a las ovejas...


----------



## Montaigne (8 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> tengo caracter que no mala folla, pero soy madrileña de toda la vida por? quieres invitarme a unas fantas?



Tú pareces ser una de esas que te viogenizan sólo con mirarte a los ojos, como Medusa transformaba en piedra a los escoltas de Perseo.


----------



## propileos (9 Nov 2022)

Bueno a Monica y otros hay que entenderlos dentro del contexto burbuja. 
Aqui no se banea a nadie ni se modera y es lo que hay, ya lo sabemos todos. 
Yo lo prefiero asi, se comienza eliminando a la gente por insultos y al final la acaban eliminando por sus ideas. 
Eso es lo que existe en el resto de internet, censura y represion, por eso amo burbuja.


----------



## Montaigne (9 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno a Monica y otros hay que entenderlos dentro del contexto burbuja.
> Aqui no se banea a nadie ni se modera y es lo que hay, ya lo sabemos todos.
> Yo lo prefiero asi, se comienza eliminando a la gente por insultos y al final la acaban eliminando por sus ideas.
> Eso es lo que existe en el resto de internet, censura y represion, por eso amo burbuja.



En mi humilde opinión aquellos que emplean la función "ignore" me parecen "débiles mentales", en el sentido que Nietzsche daría a dicha conjunción de términos después de haber sido reabsorbido por las glándulas sudoríparas de Freud y defecado en una letrina, al noroeste de la India, en donde fuman mierda y ven a Dios, generalmente danzando sobre un indescriptible fondo policromado.
No sé si me explico bien.
Hay que jugar al juego para conocer el juego.


----------



## propileos (9 Nov 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión aquellos que emplean la función "ignore" me parecen "débiles mentales", en el sentido que Nietzsche daría a dicha conjunción de términos después de haber sido reabsorbido por las glándulas sudoríparas de Freud y defecado en una letrina, al noroeste de la India, en donde fuman mierda y ven a Dios, generalmente danzando sobre un indescriptible fondo policromado.
> No sé si me explico bien.
> Hay que jugar al juego para conocer el juego.



Yo tengo en el ignore a gente que le gusta postear fotos de mierda, en el sentido literal de mierda, zurretes en inodoros y cosas asi que no me apetece volver a ver, los meto en el ignore para no volver a ver sus fotos.


----------



## Montaigne (9 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo tengo en el ignore a gente que le gusta postear fotos de mierda, en el sentido literal de mierda, zurretes en inodoros y cosas asi que no me apetece volver a ver, los meto en el ignore para no volver a ver sus fotos.



Supongo que todo tiene un límite.
Existen callejones muy oscuros en Burbuja, más procuro evitarlos.


----------



## el mensa (9 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que es un poco cansin@ (beneficio de la duda)
> 
> insultar de vez en cuando de acuerdo en que tiene efectos beneficiosos para el organismo y relaja,pero joder,toooodo el rato es que aburre a las ovejas...





propileos dijo:


> Bueno a Monica y otros hay que entenderlos dentro del contexto burbuja.
> Aqui no se banea a nadie ni se modera y es lo que hay, ya lo sabemos todos.
> Yo lo prefiero asi, se comienza eliminando a la gente por insultos y al final la acaban eliminando por sus ideas.
> Eso es lo que existe en el resto de internet, censura y represion, por eso amo burbuja.



Solo puntualizar que tampoco me parece mal y tiene los efectos beneficiosos de desfogue folclórico, en un lugar donde prima la libertad de expresión a cambio de otros problemas que a la mayoría nos la pelan, porque preferimos esto al borreguismo en vena locutado por bustos sonrientes del que en otras plataformas vamos servidos.

Ahora bien, queda muy pobre que se limite a llamarnos cobardes y maricas "a secas" en un foro donde prima la cobardía amparada en el anonimato y en un hilo donde cada dos páginas estamos haciendo bromas sobre shemales, además del "entre col y col, pues lechuga" de currarnos algunos posts con un mínimo de contenido.

Mi sorpresa viene de ahí, puede que sea demasiado cuadriculado, me gusta el orden, que no la limpieza (no es lo mismo), todo tiene su lugar. Si quisiera que me llamen maricón y subnormal por nimiedades sacaría al perro del ignore, de los pocos que tengo allí junto a allseeineye por pesado y un porcentaje de CM políticos, no todos, que meto cada cierto tiempo para evitar algo los floodeos de su lanzamiento de octavillas digitales.


----------



## blubleo (10 Nov 2022)

Buenas, llevo varios días intentando contactar con Djsoul pero no se conecta a lichess. No tengo prisa por jugarla si la honorabilisima organización de aquesta nuestra liga decide que puede dejarse hasta que este hombre de señales de vida. 

Propileos te escribo para ver cuando puedes jugar


----------



## Clavisto (10 Nov 2022)

No podría decir el motivo de aquella silente y mutua hostilidad; todo lo más, que ambos éramos jóvenes. Y hablando por mi, demasiado joven. Pero la juventud es inestable, caótica como un problema de ajedrez de Lloyd: esas posiciones jamás se dan en una partida real. Esos problemas de fantástica solución son imaginarios. Un compositor de problemas de ajedrez, por muy bueno que sea, no es un gran jugador de ajedrez. El gran dolor del artista moderno está en la necesidad de extraer belleza del caos, porque del orden, de la verdadera belleza, ya está todo hecho. Pero el caos, el desorden, lo desnaturalizado deja un amplio margen de maniobra. Infinito.

En la juventud la gente se pierde de vista sin darse cuenta. Hoy estamos aquí jurándonos amor eterno bajo la luz de una pálida farola y mañana, tirando una caña de cerveza, nos sorprendemos intentando recordar el nombre de aquella chica. Quizá antes has visto pasar a alguna chica mientras fumabas en la puerta del bar. Y la memoria rebusca y encuentra y te lo trae y sonríes o no y cuando estás poniendo el pincho ya te has olvidado de todo.

¿Cuanto tiempo ha pasado? ¿treinta años? En todo caso cerca. Treinta años...


Está de baja por depresión. También tiene algunos problemas físicos y anda de rehabilitación, de ahí su venida al bar. Divorciado con cuatro hijos ya mayores de edad y con cuatro o cinco años más que yo a sus espaldas entró al bar recordándome en su mirada. Y hablamos por primera vez. 

La barra de un bar es un gran cosa. Yo estoy dentro y tú estás fuera. Tú pides y yo te pongo. Pagas y te vas. En ese orden.

¿Cuanto tiempo ha pasado? ¿Un año? 

Nos hemos hecho amigos. No hablamos más que de música. 

Llega al bar como una media hora antes de mi relevo. Le sirvo una copa y enseguida nos ponemos al tema. En mi bar siempre hay música, menos a la hora de los desayunos, claro.

- ¿Sabes qué? -le digo- Ayer puse el "Led Zeppelin IV" a las ocho y cuarto de la mañana. Me saltó una alerta en el móvil avisando que hacía cincuenta y un años de su publicación. 

Hablamos mientras trasiega una copa de Jameson. Hoy ha venido antes. Nos queda una hora por delante. Se beberá tres.

Controla muchísimo de música, me supera, lo reconozco. Ha vivido muchos conciertos que yo no viví, muchas escenas en las que no entré, muchos amigos que no llegué a conocer. 

- ¿Escuchaste el disco que te dije ayer?

No, no lo escuché. Ayer vi algunas cosas pero no esa.

- Pues no, la verdad. ¡Aunque espera, seguro está en el Soptyfi! ¡Coño, joder! ¿Por qué no escucharlo aquí?

Era un crooner americano cantando canciones hard con la compañía de una Big Band: Metallica, AC/DC, Ozzy Osbourne, Led Zeppelin, Guns n´Roses, Deep Purple...

¡Joder como sonaba! ¡Qué arreglistas! ¡qué artistazos!


Pasamos un rato estupendo mientras bebíamos hablando sobre la música.

- ¡Mira, mira, mira -decía excitado- como suena el "Holy Diver" de Dio!

Y empezó a sonar y era tan raro y al mismo tiempo tan bueno que aunque nunca me haya gustado Dio la celebré de corazón.

La hora de partida se acercaba y no tenía ganas de irme. Me eché otra cerveza.

- Joder, qué bien suena esto -dije.
- ¡Te lo dije, coño, Kufisto!
- Y tienes razón...¿Qué vi ayer? No me acuerdo


Llegó mi hermano y tras él una petarda amiga de juventud de mi colega, una de las tías más tontas que conozco. Y no tuvo más remedio que hablar con esa puta loca que esperaba al ignorante que ahora se la folla.

- ¿Y sabes qué? -decía la zorra riente- ¡Ahora mi madre se ha echao la manta a la cabeza! ¡Jajaja!


La tarde era fría, clara y despejada cuando salí del bar para meterme en el coche. 

- Hola, mama.
- Hola, Kufisto. En la cocina tienes el tupper con las judías.

Fui a la cocina. Volví al salón.

- ¿Qué tal?
- Bien...Pero el chico está malo.

El chico es su nieto.

- ¿Y eso?
- Hoy amaneció con fiebre...

Vive para su nieto. Y para sus hijos. Y vivió por su marido. Telecinco acompañaba al brasero eléctrico.

- Ahora voy a ponerme las vacunas -dijo-
- ¿Qué vacunas?
- Las dos. La cuarta del Covid y la de la gripe.
- Joder...Ponte una sola, ¿no?
- Ya, lo que me diga Carmen...Sabes que siempre ha estado muy pendiente de nosotros-
- Pero papa no eres tú...
- Ya...
- Joder...
- ¿Estás bien?
- Sí.
- Me han salido riquísimas. El chorizo que trajo tu hermano le ha dado un sabor...
- Mañana me las como.
- ¿Tú estás bien?...
- Sí 


Se levantó para acompañarme hasta la escalera.

- Oye, mama.
- Dime.
- Ponte sólo una, ¿vale? Y la otra para otro día.
- No sé...lo que me digan. Tu tía se puso las dos el otro día y no tuvo ninguna reacción.


Subí al coche.


En verdad han pasado treinta años.


----------



## Tio_Serio (10 Nov 2022)

Duelo de titanes, el Tio_S vs. Mensa!

Classical Chess • T_S vs Hermes1277


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Nov 2022)

1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0









Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Ignadaptado


vyctoryoso (2411) plays Ignadaptado (2102) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ignadaptado resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Hala, ya he palmado, y al igual que la otra vez pensaba que tenía opciones en la partida y ya estaba perdiendo. No se le puede ganar a quien no comete un solo error.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo tengo en el ignore a gente que le gusta postear fotos de mierda, en el sentido literal de mierda, zurretes en inodoros y cosas asi que no me apetece volver a ver, los meto en el ignore para no volver a ver sus fotos.



Medite acerca de las posibillidades catárticas de la contemplación de tales escenografias, más que nada en la aceptación del devenir inorgánico en que nos hemos de convertir,expresado por esos catabolitos, y en aquello en que se resume nuestra vida y mundo de m. tantas veces citado por el budismo o el cristianismo sin más.
*"**Memento, homo, quia pulvis es, et in pulverem reverteris**"

Nada que ver con pertenecer a la beatopandi*


----------



## el mensa (10 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Duelo de titanes, el Tio_S vs. Mensa!
> 
> Classical Chess • T_S vs Hermes1277



Partidaza, enhorabuena Tío, ahora queda pelear por subir, yo creo que salvo carambola "mu fea y pelúa, con musho pelo" me quedaré en segunda una temporadita más. 

El Granada-Levante pues bien, pocos fallos, se nota el jaque mate sin llegar al final calculativo donde el módulo nos pretende enseñar y nosotros no aprendemos ni a tiros. 

La apertura, quitando algún detalle, bastante aseada.

En el medio juego ataque alevoso del Tío, ya patriarca de nuestra 2° división, en parte por no dejar mis fusileros quietos. Me defendía bien, lástima de no ver por mi parte la tranquila y natural Dd7 que me hubiera dejado con ligera ventaja y el peligro conjurado. Lo de siempre, el otro fallo de más adelante no era tan fácil de ver sin embargo me paso 3 minutos pensando en hacerla... pero no la hago.

Espero que os haya gustado, aunque mejor jugarla que verla, es del tipo de partidas magdaleneras que nos van a todos.


----------



## el mensa (10 Nov 2022)

Me ha parecido leer que Propi tiene a la copropandi en el ignore... De tí no me lo esperaba, Propi, de tí no me lo esperaba (modo rasgamiento de vestiduras ON).


----------



## knight (10 Nov 2022)

Knight 1 - 0 Hank









Classical Chess • knightm vs hank100


knightm (1978) plays hank100 (1871) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. knightm won by checkmate after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org






Después de liarme a hacer cosas raras que me han dejado en una posición incómoda, me he ido al ataque sin criterio y he perdido una pieza. Hank ha dejado a su rey un poco en pelotas, pero hubiese ganado con movimientos sólidos sólo cambiando piezas. Un error moviendo la dama le ha costado el mate.

Estoy jugando como el culo, pero creo que este punto me debe salvar del descenso. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo dije,que a ese tipo de gente había que sancionarla,a ver si aprenden a respetar un poquito


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Partidaza, enhorabuena Tío, ahora queda pelear por subir, yo creo que salvo carambola "mu fea y pelúa, con musho pelo" me quedaré en segunda una temporadita más.
> 
> El Granada-Levante pues bien, pocos fallos, se nota el jaque mate sin llegar al final calculativo donde el módulo nos pretende enseñar y nosotros no aprendemos ni a tiros.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente una apertura bien jugada con conocimientos de la la posición,pero has jugado en el filo con la protección de tu rey ,paradójicamente y como suele suceder temporalmente te podías refugiar en el Peon enemigo,pero requeriría bastante precisión y Tio Serio ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer,buena partida!


----------



## jorge (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay partidas que las clava y otras que comete un montón de errores como por ejemplo la anterior. A este nivel si va por los caminos que conoce mueve casi al toque porque tiene la posición trillada, y donde no llega el estudio lo hace la intuición si los movimientos son naturales y tiene tiempo para pensar. Pero sí, entiendo que jode bastante cuando el rival hace un triple 0 e incluso puede dar lugar a suspicacias. A mí me ha pasado como bien sabes, me pasa y me pasará. No nos conocemos ninguno más allá de los pocos mensajes que intercambiamos en esta casa de locos y la desconfianza tiene y debe de estar por muy buen rollo que haya.
Pienso -humildemente- que para el próximo torneo sería más divertido e igualitario hacer un formato un poco diferente. Se puede seguir manteniendo las partidas a 20 min, y por ejemplo jugar dos o tres blitz o relámpago añadidas a la partida "larga", y que por ejemplo esta última sume un punto y las rápidas medio cada una o algo así. En esos formatos ya no sólo entra en juego el conocimiento, y cuenta muchísimo la rapidez, la intuición, la suerte... De esta forma se pueden "bailar" bastante las previsiones de en donde va a quedar cada uno y eso le podría añadir más emoción al torneo.
Por cierto, mil disculpas por la tardanza de hoy, se me pasó totalmente.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Hay partidas que las clava y otras que comete un montón de errores como por ejemplo la anterior. A este nivel si va por los caminos que conoce mueve casi al toque porque tiene la posición trillada, y donde no llega el estudio lo hace la intuición si los movimientos son naturales y tiene tiempo para pensar. Pero sí, entiendo que jode bastante cuando el rival hace un triple 0 e incluso puede dar lugar a suspicacias. A mí me ha pasado como bien sabes, me pasa y me pasará. No nos conocemos ninguno más allá de los pocos mensajes que intercambiamos en esta casa de locos y la desconfianza tiene y debe de estar por muy buen rollo que haya.
> Pienso -humildemente- que para el próximo torneo sería más divertido e igualitario hacer un formato un poco diferente. Se puede seguir manteniendo las partidas a 20 min, y por ejemplo jugar dos o tres blitz o relámpago añadidas a la partida "larga", y que por ejemplo esta última sume un punto y las rápidas medio cada una o algo así. En esos formatos ya no sólo entra en juego el conocimiento, y cuenta muchísimo la rapidez, la intuición, la suerte... De esta forma se pueden "bailar" bastante las previsiones de en donde va a quedar cada uno y eso le podría añadir más emoción al torneo.
> Por cierto, mil disculpas por la tardanza de hoy, se me pasó totalmente.



No, desconfianza ninguna, impotencia simplemente. Ya paso de blitz, ya ni siquiera juego rápidas online.


----------



## jorge (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No, desconfianza ninguna, impotencia simplemente. Ya paso de blitz, ya ni siquiera juego rápidas online.



No, no lo digo por ti, por supuesto, En muchas ocasiones estoy yo con él en su cuarto viendo las partidas y calentándole la cabeza con comentarios tipo: "y por que no haces esta, y por que no haces la otra" y él me dice entre chillidos; "PERO NO VES QUE SI MUEVO AQUÍ ME VA A HACER ESTA Y LUEGO PASA ESTO Y ESTO OTRO!" y yo no veo NADA!. El caso es que después de algunas partidas veo un 0-0-0 en el análisis y me siento hasta mal...


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2022)

jorge dijo:


> No, no lo digo por ti, por supuesto, En muchas ocasiones estoy yo con él en su cuarto viendo las partidas y calentándole la cabeza con comentarios tipo: "y por que no haces esta, y por que no haces la otra" y él me dice entre chillidos; "PERO NO VES QUE SI MUEVO AQUÍ ME VA A HACER ESTA Y LUEGO PASA ESTO Y ESTO OTRO!" y yo no veo NADA!. El caso es que después de algunas partidas veo un 0-0-0 en el análisis y me siento hasta mal...



Hay que hacer más caso a los padres, sobre todo porque así tendríamos alguna oportunidad.


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Nov 2022)

El pasado finde jugué un torneito presencial a siete rondas. En tres de ellas me tocó cruzarme con menores entre doce y dieciséis años, y por resumir digamos que barrieron el tablero con mi cara, así con desprecio y sin gastar tiempo.

Es lo que hay, la capacidad de aprender a esas edades nos deja en ridículo a los que empezamos en esto mayores.

Por cierto, ya que comento sobre estas cosas del ajedrez presencial, la última es los torneos femeninos.
Resulta que en pos de la igualdad, se hacen torneos sólo para ellas, jijiji.
La verdad me impresiona lo conformistas que somos la mayoría de tíos, nadie ha expresado una queja ante tal absurdo, en cuanto publiquen las bases voy a incendiar el wasap, a ver si vamos siendo un poco sensatos.


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Buenas, llevo varios días intentando contactar con Djsoul pero no se conecta a lichess. No tengo prisa por jugarla si la honorabilisima organización de aquesta nuestra liga decide que puede dejarse hasta que este hombre de señales de vida.
> 
> Propileos te escribo para ver cuando puedes jugar



@blubleo yo ya te he contestado por el privado de lichess sobre nuestra partida, ya me diras lo que sea. 
Sobre DjSoul7 (1941) ya le he escrito diciendole que te responda, vamos a ver si es mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hasta aqui estabas vivo, lo que pasa es que en cuanto has cambiado el peon él ha visto la diagonal, pero la partida la llevabas bien


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No, desconfianza ninguna, impotencia simplemente. Ya paso de blitz, ya ni siquiera juego rápidas online.



no juegas con nosotros, en los antros con los panchitos bien que te gusta


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> no juegas con nosotros, en los antros con los panchitos bien que te gusta



Es que si esperas a que haya un torneo presencial de lentas te puedes morir esperando.


----------



## panaderia (11 Nov 2022)

He intetnado aprender a ajederez muchas veces y no puedo. Creo que es porque necesito jugar prtidas con alguen y mientras jugamos me va corrigiendo.
¿veis normal eso de que solo no pueda aprender y necesite compañia?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Es que si esperas a que haya un torneo presencial de lentas te puedes morir esperando.



Ignadaptado disculpa,pero es un poco difícil de creer,no tanto,pero no hay provinciales? Algún Open? La verdad es que no vende y es caro.Algunos organizadores se enfrentan a Un Open que dura 7 o 9dias para lentas y un Open de 25mn que eran los que yo jugaba a veces,se realiza en un dia.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ignadaptado disculpa,pero es un poco difícil de creer,no tanto,pero no hay provinciales? Algún Open? La verdad es que no vende y es caro.Algunos organizadores se enfrentan a Un Open que dura 7 o 9dias para lentas y un Open de 25mn que eran los que yo jugaba a veces,se realiza en un dia.



Hay algún que otro open, pero suelen ser fuera de Madrid, también te digo que estas cosas no las miro regularmente, sólo cuando en algún finde me da la ventolera.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> ¿veis normal eso de que solo no pueda aprender y necesite compañia?



No se puede progresar solo,al menos antes.hoy en día esta internet y los libros.No te conozco,pero estás seguro de querer meterte en este juego diábolico??


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Hay algún que otro open, pero suelen ser fuera de Madrid, también te digo que estas cosas no las miro regularmente, sólo cuando en algún finde me da la ventolera.



Claro! Estará el clásico Open Internacional de fin de semana o solo domingo. Pero ya que lo dices creo que la comunidad de Madrid tiene un gran calendario.Edito te vendría bien tener Elo Internacional que no lo tenga solo Hiperion,Rober y Tío Serio


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Claro! Estará el clásico Open Internacional de fin de semana o solo domingo. Pero ya que lo dices creo que la comunidad de Madrid tiene un gran calendario.Edito te vendría bien tener Elo Internacional que no lo tenga solo Hiperion,Rober y Tío Serio



Jaja yo tengo elo fada, andaluz, y ni eso porque a veces anuncian que el torneo puntúa y luego no, lo que pasó con el del último fin de semana. 

El calendario de torneos se sigue fácil en las federaciones, otra opción es asociarse a algún club y apuntarse a su wasap, te enteras hasta de las quedadas en el bar Paco.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Claro! Estará el clásico Open Internacional de fin de semana o solo domingo. Pero ya que lo dices creo que la comunidad de Madrid tiene un gran calendario.Edito te vendría bien tener Elo Internacional que no lo tenga solo Hiperion,Rober y Tío Serio



Es broma Tio Serio! Tú juegas bien,lo puedes tener.Antes era muy difícil de conseguir.De hecho en Alicante capital solo había …2!!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Jaja yo tengo elo fada, andaluz, y ni eso porque a veces anuncian que el torneo puntúa y luego no, lo que pasó con el del último fin de semana.
> 
> El calendario de torneos se sigue fácil en las federaciones, otra opción es asociarse a algún club y apuntarse a su wasap, te enteras hasta de las quedadas en el bar Paco.



Ahí en Bar Paco es donde más disfrutas eh! Granuja jajaja. Yo tenía Elo FEDA por lo de los provinciales y autonómicos. En cuanto a tener Elo internacional al ser 9 días y Había que hacer 2200.pues algunos dotados por trabajo no podían….yo sé de un señor mayor que cuando se jubiló a los 65 alcanzó 2350 !! Como sería de joven? Así hay muchos casos…hoy en día tener Elo Internacional no impresiona.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (11 Nov 2022)

En partidas como esta me he dado cuenta de que me sudan profusamente las axilas.


----------



## jorge (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Hay algún que otro open, pero suelen ser fuera de Madrid, también te digo que estas cosas no las miro regularmente, sólo cuando en algún finde me da la ventolera.



II Torneo Pueblo Nuevo Sub 2400 Martes y Jueves - info64.org

Nosotros solemos mirar en info64. En esta página ponen la mayoría de los torneos rápidos y lentos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

jorge dijo:


> II Torneo Pueblo Nuevo Sub 2400 Martes y Jueves - info64.org
> 
> Nosotros solemos mirar en info64. En esta página ponen la mayoría de los torneos rápidos y lentos.



Veo Jorge que casi todos sois madrileños .Recuerdo la época de Pablo San Segundo,Victoriano Gallego,del célebre Móstoles Discoplay. En verdad en aquella época arrasaban los catalanes por goleada.Hoy en día veo que están saliendo talentos por toda la geografía. Yo lo que veo en tu hijo es una descomunal comprensión estratégica y coincide con Hiperion en flojera en Aperturas.Supongo que al ser un veterano casi fundador de burbuja te haría ilusión que tu vástago destrozara a quienes te han hecho morder el polvo.Y si esto es un antro pero tú llevas desde el principio y había foreros de una gran calidad.Era mejor que descargarse un libro!


----------



## Cazarr (11 Nov 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Buenas, llevo varios días intentando contactar con Djsoul pero no se conecta a lichess. No tengo prisa por jugarla si la honorabilisima organización de aquesta nuestra liga decide que puede dejarse hasta que este hombre de señales de vida.
> 
> Propileos te escribo para ver cuando puedes jugar



A ver si Propi sabe qué pasa con DjSoul, @propileos.

Yo no tengo contacto con él más allá de notificarle cuando deba, porque este tío me tiene despistado. 

Por cierto, @Monica1988, haz captura de tus conversaciones con Hank y pégalas aquí, por favor:


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> A ver si Propi sabe qué pasa con DjSoul, @propileos.
> 
> Yo no tengo contacto con él más allá de notificarle cuando deba, porque este tío me tiene despistado.
> 
> Por cierto, @Monica1988, haz captura de tus conversaciones con Hank y pégalas aquí, por favor:



DJ estoy esperando que me conteste, lo mismo con gueldos y orospeda, que no me escriben, no se que ha pasado, y otra gente que le escribo al lichess y no me contesta, no se si sudan de mi, no ven los mensajes, o que pasa, bueno tu tampoco me contestas al privado de lichess, con hank si que estuve hablando ayer, me dijo que le habia escrito a @Monica1988 para quedar para su partida.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> orospeda



Orospeda se retiró al final del tercio de Verano.

Yo vi tu mensaje antes, acabo de llegar de estar unos días fuera.


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Orospeda se retiró al final del tercio de Verano.
> 
> Yo vi tu mensaje antes, acabo de llegar de estar unos días fuera.



Bueno te nombro a Orospeda porque es el cuñao de Gueldos y viven en el mismo pueblo, contactando con Orospeda me podria enterar de que ha pasado con Gueldos.


----------



## Hiperión (11 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs Hiperion3


Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2237) plays Hiperion3 (2376) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Djokovic (11 Nov 2022)

jorge dijo:


> II Torneo Pueblo Nuevo Sub 2400 Martes y Jueves - info64.org
> 
> Nosotros solemos mirar en info64. En esta página ponen la mayoría de los torneos rápidos y lentos.



Ese fue mi primer club de ajedrez, PN


----------



## jorge (11 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Veo Jorge que casi todos sois madrileños .Recuerdo la época de Pablo San Segundo,Victoriano Gallego,del célebre Móstoles Discoplay. En verdad en aquella época arrasaban los catalanes por goleada.Hoy en día veo que están saliendo talentos por toda la geografía. Yo lo que veo en tu hijo es una descomunal comprensión estratégica y coincide con Hiperion en flojera en Aperturas.Supongo que al ser un veterano casi fundador de burbuja te haría ilusión que tu vástago destrozara a quienes te han hecho morder el polvo.Y si esto es un antro pero tú llevas desde el principio y había foreros de una gran calidad.Era mejor que descargarse un libro!



Efectivamente somos de Madrid y hemos hecho el recorrido por prácticamente todas las academias, aunque no tengo idea de quienes son las personas que comentas. Ten en cuenta que nosotros llevamos 7 años en el mundillo y aprox 5 de ellos en categorías inferiores.
Gracias por lo de la comprensión. Ahora está bastante fuerte y es raro que haga partidas horribles como hace poco tiempo. De lo de las aperturas no tenía idea de que estaba flojo. Claro, yo no se valorar ese tipo de cosas y me fio de lo que él me cuenta...
Llevo aquí metido demasiado tiempo, sí...He estado en los tiempos del mítico Pakirrín, Tochovista, marcvidal, MissMarple, posteriormente y unos cuentos más que no recuerdo. Era brutal, pero ahora también merece la pena. Para mi, la esencia de burbuja no ha cambiado nada, pero evidentemente todo tiempo anterior siempre fue mejor, aquí y en todos lados. 
El chaval creo que ya ha ganado y perdido con prácticamente todos los que por aquí andan, pero claro que ha sido un placer participar desde hace varios años y ver su evolución.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Nov 2022)

Publicado por 
u/Tejasisamazing
hace 8 horas


*Caos de balas*


----------



## Capitán Walker (11 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Robi-Ignadaptado 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran partida. Muy Útil para que los infraseres del Foro consigamos mejorar nuestro ELO.


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs Hiperion3
> 
> 
> Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2237) plays Hiperion3 (2376) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Gran partida de los dos, una suerte tenerlos en el torneo. 
Hay un hilo en los TUTORIALES PACO que engloba a todo lo que se juega con 1.d4, pero voy a sacar la "defensa holandesa" que es la que plantea Hiperion en esta partida y le asignare hilo propio. 
Me parece muy arriesgada para los cuñaos eso si.


----------



## blubleo (12 Nov 2022)

Con propileos ahora Classical Chess • blubleo vs propileos


----------



## blubleo (12 Nov 2022)

Con propileos ahora Classical Chess • blubleo vs propileos


----------



## propileos (12 Nov 2022)

blubleo 1 - propileos 0









Classical Chess • blubleo vs propileos


blubleo (1846) plays propileos (1819) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. propileos resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Buen ataque de Blubleo sobre mi enroque aprovechando la columna f abierta, lo vi venir pero no lo supe parar.
Despues de eso ya solo me quedo luchar con furia porcina hasta la muerte.
Buena partida de Blubleo, enhorabuena desde aqui y suerte en sus proximas partidas.


----------



## blubleo (12 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> blubleo 1 - propileos 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, era una posición incómoda para las negras, las jugadas que recomienda el módulo son un poco complejas. 

Un placer como siempre, saludos


----------



## Cazarr (12 Nov 2022)

Caballeros,

acabo de abrir el hilo de la *5ª edición del Blitz de Navidad*, helo aquí:





Juegos - V BLITZ de Navidad, 2022 | Torneo de Ajedrez | Ronda de Octavos de final


Bienvenidos a la Quinta Edición del Blitz de Navidad (2022). DUELO FINAL ... RONDA DE SEMIFINALES Jean de la Fontaine - Apolo Creed Jorge/Robi - Hank RONDA DE CUARTOS Jean de la Fontaine 1-0 NPCpremiun lichess.org/dnWDVBfD Capitán Walker 0-1 Apolo Creed lichess.org/WhgcEKv2...




www.burbuja.info





Todavía está en desarrollo, claro. Pero podéis apuntaros si queréis.

Resumen:
Torneo de eliminatorias a match único (por escoger: partida única o Match a victoria única)​Tiempo: 5' sin incremento​Inscripciones abiertas hasta el 1 de Diciembre​Emparejamientos y colores por sorteo puro​​


----------



## el mensa (12 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Caballeros,
> 
> acabo de abrir el hilo de la *5ª edición del Blitz de Navidad*, helo aquí:
> 
> ...



A partida única? Mejor, como dijo Han Solo en la guarida del moco gigante "odio las largas agonías". No pongo la continuación para no espoilear el cap. VI por si alguien no lo ha visto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Nov 2022)

Partidaza.
Si nada se tuerce mañana a las 17:30 nos enfrentaremos el mítico @Capitán Walker vs. los poderes oscuros de Darke.
...studying Captain Walker systems...
Cuidado pues!

He decidido


----------



## Monica1988 (12 Nov 2022)

@hank y yo en una hora y 6 minutos sino aparece punto para mi


----------



## Cazarr (12 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> @hank y yo en una hora y 6 minutos sino aparece punto para mi



Pon captura.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> blubleo 1 - propileos 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguir jugando con esa desventaja abrumadora es una cutrez,no es luchar con furia porcina,aunque es un tema ya muy trillado…


----------



## propileos (12 Nov 2022)

@blubleo DjSoul7 (1941) te ha escrito al privado del lichess, ya lo miraras cuando puedas, gracias.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguir jugando con esa desventaja abrumadora es una cutrez,no es luchar con furia porcina,aunque es un tema ya muy trillado…



no estoy de acuerdo en abandonar por falta de material ya que en lichess he encontrado gente que no sabe dar los mates o que no tiene ni pajolera de finales, gente no de 1200 precisamente... el reloj es otra pieza más para demostrar la habilidad en el juego.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Nov 2022)

Rapid Chess • Chessmate7777 vs sopaneo Aquí este pavo con 2242 Elo me sigue más de la cuenta y se le supone un jugador fuerte.


----------



## Capitán Walker (13 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguir jugando con esa desventaja abrumadora es una cutrez,no es luchar con furia porcina,aunque es un tema ya muy trillado…



Aquí se holdea con cojones!
Se sigue jugando hasta llegar a 0 centipeones y sólo entonces habrá merecido la pena.


----------



## propileos (13 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguir jugando con esa desventaja abrumadora es una cutrez,no es luchar con furia porcina,aunque es un tema ya muy trillado…



A ver la partida acaba con el mate, estoy en mi derecho a seguir jugando la partida mientras no me den mate. 

Tu eres un dandy del ajedrez y te gusta dejar tu toque de glamour y señorio con una retirada temprana y me parece bien, pero yo soy Fernando Esteso y voy con chandal a todas partes, respetame tu eso. 

PLM.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver la partida acaba con el mate, estoy en mi derecho a seguir jugando la partida mientras no me den mate.
> 
> Tu eres un dandy del ajedrez y te gusta dejar tu toque de glamour y señorio con una retirada temprana y me parece bien, pero yo soy Fernando Esteso y voy con chandal a todas partes, respetame tu eso.
> 
> PLM.



es que si el contrario es un inutil que no sabe dar mate o se entretiene en hacer chulerias con las piezas como me ha pasado, no es mi problema si la bandera se le cae. Su obligación es rematar la partida, luego no valen los llantos ni el "la tenía ganada". Eso es su problema no el mio.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Nov 2022)

Un 97% de precisión


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver la partida acaba con el mate, estoy en mi derecho a seguir jugando la partida mientras no me den mate.
> 
> Tu eres un dandy del ajedrez y te gusta dejar tu toque de glamour y señorio con una retirada temprana y me parece bien, pero yo soy Fernando Esteso y voy con chandal a todas partes, respetame tu eso.
> 
> PLM.



Que es PLM? Palma de Mallorca? Puto loser de mierda?

Yo lo respeto,pero es una cutrez,que puedo decir...

PD: Ojo...si solo lo hubieras hecho no hubiera escrito nada,a fin de cuentas es algo habitual,lo que me ha chocado es lo de manifestarlo orgullosamente diciendo que "luchaste con furia porcina hasta la muerte"

Al final me hago amiguito de monica888


----------



## propileos (13 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> es que si el contrario es un inutil que no sabe dar mate o se entretiene en hacer chulerias con las piezas como me ha pasado, no es mi problema si la bandera se le cae. Su obligación es rematar la partida, luego no valen los llantos ni el "la tenía ganada". Eso es su problema no el mio.



Bueno en este caso particular era una partida con Blubleo que es un buen compañero. 
En realidad iba a abandonar antes pero hice unos movimientos mecanicamente casi con la cabeza en anteriores jugadas, tampoco me parece tan grave. 
No esperaba que Apolo entrara a tocarme los cojones la verdad.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Nov 2022)

El rival a tenido un 70% de precisión,pero yo un 97%. Soy Longines a veces otras un reloj sovietico.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno en este caso particular era una partida con Blubleo que es un buen compañero.
> En realidad iba a abandonar antes pero hice unos movimientos mecanicamente casi con la cabeza en anteriores jugadas, tampoco me parece tan grave.
> No esperaba que Apolo entrara a tocarme los cojones la verdad.



Tranquilo,just trolling


----------



## propileos (13 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que es PLM? Palma de Mallorca? Puto loser de mierda?
> 
> Yo lo respeto,pero es una cutrez,que puedo decir...



No, puto loser de mierda, como va a ser eso, tu eres un gran jugador. 
Ademas yo te tengo estima y respeto y tu lo sabes. 
PLM se la dejo a @el mensa que las pilla todas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> PLM se la dejo a @el mensa que las pilla todas.



PaLazo te Metia?


----------



## propileos (13 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> PaLazo te Metia?



No hombre, como te voy a decir yo eso, si ponemos club en Benidorm tienes que venir, eres uno mas de la famlia aunque no quieras.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno en este caso particular era una partida con Blubleo que es un buen compañero.
> En realidad iba a abandonar antes pero hice unos movimientos mecanicamente casi con la cabeza en anteriores jugadas, tampoco me parece tan grave.
> No esperaba que Apolo entrara a tocarme los cojones la verdad.



ni yo lo dije por tu partida particular (más bien pensando en las mías), ni creo que Apolo tenga en mente tocarle la napia a nadie.
Relativicemos
que esto es un juego no un combate a muerte.

Mi aportación burbujil:

PLM = PaLeo Mate


----------



## el mensa (13 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No, puto loser de mierda, como va a ser eso, tu eres un gran jugador.
> Ademas yo te tengo estima y respeto y tu lo sabes.
> PLM se la dejo a @el mensa que las pilla todas.



Pues no lo pillo, jjajajaj.


----------



## el mensa (13 Nov 2022)

Propi, estamos haciendo el primo con lo de quedar y el club, tú por lo de Benidorm y yo por buscar puntos medios geográficos con sus puticlubs adyacentes.

Además de menospreciar nuestro punto medio más universal... "En un lugar de La Mancha de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme porque no lo sé, Clavisto tiene un bar". Creo que por Albacete o algo así, lo bueno de ser de Albacete es que salgas hacia donde salgas de vacaciones la cosa va a mejor, dicho esto sin acritud, buena feria tiene y buenas cogorzas se pillan allí. 

(Anécdota divagante: Me presento en Andorra (Teruel) y lo primero que me dice un paisano es "que has venido a hacer aquí al culo del mundo?" parafraseando al cantante de Def Con Dos que dijo lo mismo en un viña Rock en Villarrobledo). 

Bueno, vamos a lo práctico: la quedada y el próximo torneo Apolo 1-1 World Championship en el bar de Clavisto, el cual tendrá a punto dos ollas gigantes con gazpacho manchego y caldereta de cordero junto a una cisterna de vino y un camión de almax forte para los estómagos más delicados.

Teniendo la comida y bebida solucionados que cada uno se traiga el travelo de casa, si hay alguien de conspiraciones que se traiga la ouija e invocaremos a La Veneno (para los de Madrid) y Carmen de Mairena (para los de Barcelona), a Sara Montiel (gran paisana de Campo de Criptana) la dejamos estar por respeto a las vulvas.

A los que quieran llegar por autovía, fácil, confluir en Madrid, pillar la A3 y seguir los carteles de Albacete.

Para Propi, ruta turística en línea recta pero con muchas curvas: A23 hasta Teruel, desvío ctra. nacional a Cuenca, a mitad camino desvío ctra. nacional Utiel, luego Requena, allí seguir carteles Almansa-Albacete y pillar la de Albacete, ojo, no pilles la de Almansa porque terminarás mal, si te pasas 20 salidas acabarás en casa del Náufrago, con 30 en la de Quique Camoiras, con 40 en la de Ultrapaco, en una más en la de Talabera y en varias más te caes al Mediterráneo por el cabo de Gata y tú no sabes nadar porque eres de secano aunque la boina flota.

Venga, ahora es el momento, con la ilusión que os hace decir eso de "Meto a la parienta, los niños y la suegra en el seiscientos y me planto allí en tres horas..."


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

MoG!!!
Todos los caminos conducen al bar de Clavisto.


----------



## el mensa (13 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> MoG!!!
> Todos los caminos conducen al bar de Clavisto.



Le conpongo una ruta especial
a nuestro maño más universal 
para que se muestre muy cabal
y no se olvide de pillar hemoal

Para gostosas venturas y venturillas
esquive Albarracín por Tramacastilla
conduciendo le crecerá la perilla
así que recomiendo coger maquinilla

Si seguro por ahí quiere viajar
el depósito debería de llenar
un adaptador de mechero pillar
conectando el portatil para forear

Parar en un pueblo a coger cobertura
y acabar viendo porno en casa del cura
con viejas enlutadas cual noche oscura
bebiendo aguardiente que todo lo cura

Aun estoy a tiempo de estudiar letras?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Le conpongo una ruta especial
> a nuestro maño más universal
> para que se muestre muy cabal
> y no se olvide de pillar hemoal
> ...



Foreando, fo reandó
Hilos arriba, hilos arriba 
Imaginá nunca a un amijoh permabanearemos

(Como cantaba cacaceitero en tema mitico)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Le conpongo una ruta especial
> a nuestro maño más universal
> para que se muestre muy cabal
> y no se olvide de pillar hemoal
> ...



Estas que te sales paisano! Te han possat el vinet jeje,Estás cantando ya en la barra del bar? Bueno el análisis de la situación no es malo. Yo en la Mancha ya paro solo a comer un bocata de lomo que está muy bueno! El bar de Clavisto es buena opción ya que es un gran aficionado tiene nivel,sabe de música buena un montón y parece un bar a la vieja usanza.Pero creo que al igual que yo las tonterías las justas. Mi análisis es que saldría entre mal y muy mal.Hay que tener en cuenta que los insultos que recibamos serían en directo.jeje……interesante.


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Nov 2022)

Paco Lives Matter!!


----------



## panaderia (13 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> No se puede progresar solo,al menos antes.hoy en día esta internet y los libros.No te conozco,pero estás seguro de querer meterte en este juego diábolico??



diabolico por que? explicame,por favor.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> diabolico por que? explicame,por favor.



Pues mira,si fuera un profesional relacionado como el periodista Leonxo García te hablaría de las bondades del juego,que incrementa la inteligencia,que te ayuda en el mundo empresarial,previene el Alzheimer (esto tal vez sea verdad) también cualquier atraca tableros de 2300-2400 también.Illescas igual ya que se lo monto muy bien. Pero los aficionados que hemos competido,tratado con profesionales de baja estofa,sabemos lo que hay.Yo soy amigo de un MI Alicantino y cuando tenia entre 18-20 años el.Era realmente muy prepotente,endiosado y los demás éramos tontos.Años más tarde con la edad y habiendo tocado techo ya nos juntábamos para ir al casino,cenar,etc.Me confesó que le habían propuesto componendas para el máximo título Gran Maestro! Pero el me decía que no se sentía Gran Maestro ,que su fuerza era de MI y ese era su techo.El ajedrez tienes que sentirlo y entonces juegas tengas la fuerza que tengas,yo he visto auténticos fanáticos que siempre perdían,pero siempre estaban ahí en los torneos.Luego transcurridos los años mirando hacia atrás pienso con escalofríos como podía estar 5 horas jugando una partida en reloj analógico por supuesto y……perderla!! Algunas veces después de hacerle un traje estratégico al tío,tener un error tonto y tirarlo (el esfuerzo) a la basura. Le das vueltas y vueltas ,no duermes… Unos pocos aquí lo comprenden. La crueldad del ajedrez y el hijoputismo reinante en los torneos.En cuanto a connotaciones más profundas te remito al forero Djokovic.


----------



## panaderia (13 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pues mira,si fuera un profesional relacionado como el periodista Leonxo García te hablaría de las bondades del juego,que incrementa la inteligencia,que te ayuda en el mundo empresarial,previene el Alzheimer (esto tal vez sea verdad) también cualquier atraca tableros de 2300-2400 también.Illescas igual ya que se lo monto muy bien. Pero los aficionados que hemos competido,tratado con profesionales de baja estofa,sabemos lo que hay.Yo soy amigo de un MI Alicantino y cuando tenia entre 18-20 años el.Era realmente muy prepotente,endiosado y los demás éramos tontos.Años más tarde con la edad y habiendo tocado techo ya nos juntábamos para ir al casino,cenar,etc.Me confesó que le habían propuesto componendas para el máximo título Gran Maestro! Pero el me decía que no se sentía Gran Maestro ,que su fuerza era de MI y ese era su techo.El ajedrez tienes que sentirlo y entonces juegas tengas la fuerza que tengas,yo he visto auténticos fanáticos que siempre perdían,pero siempre estaban ahí en los torneos.Luego transcurridos los años mirando hacia atrás pienso con escalofríos como podía estar 5 horas jugando una partida en reloj analógico por supuesto y……perderla!! Algunas veces después de hacerle un traje estratégico al tío,tener un error tonto y tirarlo (el esfuerzo) a la basura. Le das vueltas y vueltas ,no duermes… Unos pocos aquí lo comprenden. La crueldad del ajedrez y el hijoputismo reinante en los torneos.En cuanto a connotaciones más profundas te remito al forero Djokovic.



hay torneos de pago donde dan premios como en el poker?


----------



## propileos (13 Nov 2022)

He creado un equipo para poder usarlo en los torneos de BURBUJA






CHARO ASISTENCIA team


EQUIPO DE SOPORTE PARA LOS TORNEOS DE LA WEB BURBUJA INFO




lichess.org





Lo he explicado en el hilo del BLITZ DE NAVIDAD, ya me direis que os parece.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

Por los hilos que leo me hubiera gustado tambien algo conmemorativo del foro como nombre, del estilo:
505 2012 o Lulz, fuego, derroición, o Cuidado pues, o Son tios disfrazados... Anda que no hay para tirar de ideas pero tu iniciativa tampoco me parece mal.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

No aparecio hank, que hacemos @Cazarr ?


----------



## propileos (13 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Por los hilos que leo me hubiera gustado tambien algo conmemorativo del foro como nombre, del estilo:
> 505 2012 o Lulz, fuego, derroición, o Cuidado pues, o Son tios disfrazados... Anda que no hay para tirar de ideas pero tu iniciativa tampoco me parece mal.



Bueno es un equipo que no funciona como tal, se usaria solo para jugar los torneos del foro. 
Solo por acabar con el takeback ya mereceria la pena intentarlo. 
A nivel organizativo mejoraria la cosa bastante, aparecerian todas las proximas partidas en el muro del equipo. 
Otra gran ventaja es que el organizador, en caso de pasotismo de los jugadores, puede colgar él directamente la partida en el muro y desentenderse ya del tema, eso es imposible con el formato actual de "quedadas".


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2022)

Con el sol aún curioseando por el ventanal del salón del piso me senté ante el ordenador para buscar algo que me entretuviera. La tarde estaba casi vencida, pronto llegaría la noche y lo único que tenía claro era que debía descansar. Miré las recomendaciones de Youtube y elegí el último vídeo de una de mis suscripciones. El Lobo, como de costumbre, empezaba tranquilo su discurso mientras conducía para acabar casi en estado paroxístico, también como de costumbre. Con todo, me quedé con su referencia final de una película de reciente estreno. La busqué en Odyssey y la encontré tras algunas acotaciones en el buscador. 

Me alegró ver que duraba dos horas y media. Entre mis pitos y flautas alcanzaría casi el mínimo para irme a la cama. Unas cuantas pasadas más por la Red y después, el sueño reparador.

Pero sólo aguanté diez minutos.

En la estrambótica barra de relacionados aparecía la que puede considerarse opera prima de uno de los artistas que más me han afectado. Hacía años, muchos años, del último visionado y me decidí a verla a pesar de su corta duración. Pero el anzuelo no era nada bueno y tuve que buscar otro por la Red. Y lo encontré. Quería verla de nuevo. Quería verla ahora.

¡Y como la disfruté! Ahí estaba su mirada, ahí estaba todo lo que dirigió después. A pesar de todas las evidentes carencias de medios y menos de juventud, todo él, toda su profunda personalidad, ya estaba allí. 

La noche ya había caído cuando acabó. Tenía claro cual iba a ser la siguiente a ver. No me hizo falta ninguna barra de recomendados. Pero antes dejé pasar algo de tiempo. No es conveniente cambiar de un autor a otro sin hacer un descanso. Fregué la pila de platos de toda la semana, preparé la cena y mientras se templaba recogí la ropa tendida desde hace más de una semana.

La peli, todavía más antigua, duraba casi dos horas. Me dejaría a las puertas del sueño. Una tremenda tormenta de rayos y truenos amenizó casi todo el visionado

- ¡Que película, joder! -dije al terminarla- ¡Qué película, joder! -le dije a la gata- ¡Qué película, coño! -dije mientras meaba.

¡Qué película! Esa era la obra de un maestro en plenitud.

Ya en la cama, con las mantas hasta las narices, la luz apagada, la persiana bajada hasta los topes y el rumor de una fina lluvia lejana pensé: "¡Qué película! ¡Qué películas!" Y me dormí.


Fue un sueño profundo, pero corto. Todavía no eran las cuatro cuando abrí por primera vez los ojos. Luego vería las cinco e incluso las seis. Y cuando estaba cayendo otra vez en lo profundo sonó el despertador y me levanté sin quejarme.


Fue una buena mañana en el bar. Otra buena mañana de fin de semana. Ya son muchas buenas mañanas de fin de semana en el bar. No puede ser una casualidad. Y menos en este mes tan terrible para los bares. 


- Kufisto.
- ¿Qué?
- ¿Te acuerdas cuando veníamos toda la cuadrilla por aquí?
- Sí
- Ha pasado mucho tiempo...
- Sí
- ¿Pero te acuerdas de aquello? ¿Te acuerdas de aquella noche...?
- Sí...Bueno, tengo que irme. Adiós.


Arranqué el coche y encendí un cigarrillo.


La puerta de la cochera se abrió, aparqué en mi sitio y cogí el ascensor.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> No aparecio hank, que hacemos @Cazarr ?



Pon captura.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pon captura.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

Qué retraso se gastan los que piden deshacer jugada como si fuésemos niños pequeños? Si te dejas material piensa mejor para la próxima vez en lugar de fingir que todo es un plan maquiavelico tan perfectamente trazado en tu máster mind que ni siquiera necesitas tiempo para pensar. Y luego "fuck you" en el chat y "what tf bro". Jamás permitiría deshacer movimiento como jamás pediría deshacerlo incluso aunque se tratase de ese 0'05% de ocasiones en las que puede suceder el mouse slip.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Qué retraso se gastan los que piden deshacer jugada como si fuésemos niños pequeños? Si te dejas material piensa mejor para la próxima vez en lugar de fingir que todo es un plan maquiavelico tan perfectamente trazado en tu máster mind que ni siquiera necesitas tiempo para pensar. Y luego "fuck you" en el chat y "what tf bro". Jamás permitiría deshacer movimiento como jamás pediría deshacerlo incluso aunque se tratase de ese 0'05% de ocasiones en las que puede suceder el mouse slip.



mantente virgen, puto incel, ademas que coño haces en este hilo sino juegas torneo alguno, basura nuncafollista


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> mantente virgen, puto incel, ademas que coño haces en este hilo sino juegas torneo alguno, basura nuncafollista



Al ignore escoria


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

Qué hacemos con el travelo este de @Monica1988 ? Propongo una votación para decidir si se le expulsa de la competición por comportamiento cansino y mear continuamente fuera del tiesto. Esto es ajedrez, para insultarse ya está el resto del foro. Quien apoya mi propuesta?


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Qué hacemos con el travelo este de @Monica1988 ? Propongo una votación para decidir si se le expulsa de la competición por comportamiento cansino y mear continuamente fuera del tiesto. Esto es ajedrez, para insultarse ya está el resto del foro. Quien apoya mi propuesta?



repito maricon, no estas jugando que haces en nuestro hilo? sino juegas no tienes derecho a participar


----------



## exterriga (13 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo invoco a @Leonberbiz si ese usuario no existe?
Gracias de anmetano.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> repito maricon, no estas jugando que haces en nuestro hilo? sino juegas no tienes derecho a participar



Llevo jugando dos ligas travelo sidoso con deficiencias. Ves como eres tonto? En eso consiste tu vida, en quedar como el travelo sidoso tonto del pueblo que siempre va por detrás en todo.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llevo jugando dos ligas travelo sidoso con deficiencias.



Eso tu puta madre, actualmente no juegas puto deficiente mental


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llevo jugando dos ligas travelo sidoso con deficiencias. Ves como eres tonto? En eso consiste tu vida, en quedar como el travelo sidoso tonto del pueblo que siempre va por detrás en todo.



Ah que estas en tercera como buen retrasado, mis disculpas porque seas mongolo jajajaja


----------



## Hiperión (13 Nov 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> ¿Cómo invoco a @Leonberbiz si ese usuario no existe?
> Gracias de anmetano.



En Lichess es Leonberbiz2, y ahora mismo (21:01) está conectado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Eso tu puta madre, actualmente no juegas puto deficiente mental



Ya ha quedado demostrado lo tonto que eres pero vamos a subrayarlo, travelo sidoso, actualmente estoy jugando sí. Más tonto y naces oveja, por algo eres hijo de una puta y de un borracho.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Qué retraso se gastan los que piden deshacer jugada como si fuésemos niños pequeños? Si te dejas material piensa mejor para la próxima vez en lugar de fingir que todo es un plan maquiavelico tan perfectamente trazado en tu máster mind que ni siquiera necesitas tiempo para pensar. Y luego "fuck you" en el chat y "what tf bro". Jamás permitiría deshacer movimiento como jamás pediría deshacerlo incluso aunque se tratase de ese 0'05% de ocasiones en las que puede suceder el mouse slip.



Eres un tío joven y tienes más ética y código de conducta que muchos.Eso es ser un señor! No un repelente takebalk o en castellano a llorar a la lloraría y ni lo pido ni lo doy aunque su vida dependiera de ello.Y si el ratón,bla,bla,


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Ah que estas en tercera como buen retrasado, mis disculpas porque seas mongolo jajajaja



Ya he subido a segunda y tu vas para tercera marica sidoso jajajaja. Ni siquiera voy a tener que jugar contra ti, cosa que tampoco haría porque jamás le dedicaria mi tiempo a un rata como tú.


----------



## Elinor (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> ...ademas que coño haces en este hilo sino juegas torneo alguno...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

El travelo sidoso en el ignore está. Sigo proponiendo una votación para expulsarle, unos mínimos códigos de conducta son necesarios en ajedrez, su comportamiento agrede al sentido común y diría que incluso a la esencia del propio juego. Por mi parte declino jugar ninguna partida con la rata en el futuro.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Nov 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> ¿Cómo invoco a @Leonberbiz si ese usuario no existe?
> Gracias de anmetano.



Leonberbiz sólo está en Lichess, este es su usuario:









Leonberbiz2 (2007)


Leonberbiz2 played 439 games since Jun 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2007.




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2022)

Recuerdo que una vez estuve a punto de comprar el calamar eléctrico, aquel chisme que debías pegar a tu panza para transformarla en una tableta de chocolate en pocas semanas; de hecho lo compré, _quisir _que lo encargué a La Tienda en Casa, nombre que suena a novela de King, ese petardo, pero no fui consciente de ello hasta que una mañana de aquellas recibí una llamada-despertador:

- "¿Don Kufisto...?"
- "¿Ehhh?"
- "¿Don Kufisto...?
- "Sí...sí..."
- "Sí, somos de la Tienda en Casa...venimos a traerle su Abdominator?"
- "¿Qué?"
- "Sí...el Abdominator que encargó por teléfono...nos dio su número para que le avisáramos de la llegada..."
- "¿De qué coño me estás hablando? ¡YO NO HE PEDIDO NINGUNA MIERDA DE ESAS!"

Y les dejé con la palabra en la boca, no insistieron. Aunque lo más probable fuera que apagara el jodido móvil.

Pero sí que lo pedí, también en una noche de aquellas, así que, resumiendo, lo encargué borracho y recibí su aviso de llegada con una resaca del quince. Mal negocio. Tan malo que no lo hubo.

Durante un tiempo, hace muchos años, me aficioné a ver esos programas, a fin de cuentas no ponían otra cosa en la tele, más o menos como ahora, y como no tenía ganas de ver la misma película de siempre o leer el mismo libro de siempre, y el puto sueño no llegaba nunca, me hundía en la pasiva contemplación de aquellos magníficos charlatanes que vendían motos tan inservibles, tan inútiles, que me maravillaba el hecho de que alguien pudiera comprarlos, pues resultaba evidente que era (es) así: en caso contrario no estarían ahí.

Algunos eran unos auténticos artistas, sobre todo un cocinero gordo, con bigotes, que no paraba de cortar cosas con sus cuchillos, creo que hasta le vi serrar ladrillos, era un auténtico showman, una máquina de hablar y de cuchillear mientras el gilipollas del presentador flipaba con lo que veía, más o menos como nosotros; sí, éramos nosotros aunque estuvieras más solo que la una, podías sentirte conectado con la ama de casa que esperaba la llegada del borracho padre de sus fugados hijos, con el recién divorciado de vuelta a la misma habitación donde se pajeara con ardor años atrás, con el viejo viudo que se preguntaba donde había ido todo su mundo...parecía imposible, las tantas de la madrugada y tú viendo a un gordinflón y sus cuchillos. Pero lo imposible lo es menos cuando no puedes dormir. ¡Cuantos se habrán cortado las venas con los cuchillos del gordo de los bigotes!...

Últimamente están pasando uno que es absolutamente genial, irresistible en su cretinez, le doy volumen y todo si la noche está tranquila en el bar, nunca está demás echar unas risas con los amigos, y cuando la cosa está tan tranquila como para ver y oír eso es que a ninguno nos espera nadie en casa. Así que mejor verlo en compañía, no sea que al llegar a casa lo hagas suficientemente bebido como para hacer otra tontería pero no tan ciego como para no ver los números del teléfono. A veces unas copas de más son la mejor opción.

Se trata de un chisme que te pones en la oreja y aumenta tu capacidad auditiva, no es para sordos, o no especialmente para ellos, pero ¡claro!, como dicen en el promocional, "¡¡¡HAY TANTOS MOMENTOS EN LOS QUE TE RESULTARÍA NECESARIO!!!. Por ejemplo: cuando estás cuidando los rosales del jardín de tu mansión y algún amigo llama a tu puerta, o cuando estás en la Ópera junto a tu despampanante mujer viendo "Tristán e Isolda" y no consigues escuchar bien su inmortal Preludio, o cuando andas de pesca con tu yate y tienes que estar atento a cualquier vibración, o cuando paseas por esa cala de ensueño, poca gente y todos guapos, cielo azul y mar en calma, paseando tu cuerpo perfecto y escuchando el admirado cuchicheo general...sí, me gustaría tener una casa con árboles grandes y frondosos y que de vez en cuando un buen amigo llamara a la puerta para charlar, tomar una copa y echar una partida en la sala de billar, o ir a Bayreuth con mi Rachel y escuchar esa música divina en su cuna, o coger mi yate y salir al mar a pescar peces espada y cocinarlos para mis amigos, o pasear por una playa paradisíaca entre poca gente tan estupenda como tú...


- "Kufisto...¿sabes lo que le dijo Carlos el otro día a mi novia?"
- "¿Qué?"
- "Que no viniera a tu bar porque eres gilipollas"


Esto es España, y aquí quien escucha, su mal oye. Como yo esta noche.


Y es que los oídos se crearon para la Música


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Qué retraso se gastan los que piden deshacer jugada como si fuésemos niños pequeños? Si te dejas material piensa mejor para la próxima vez en lugar de fingir que todo es un plan maquiavelico tan perfectamente trazado en tu máster mind que ni siquiera necesitas tiempo para pensar. Y luego "fuck you" en el chat y "what tf bro". Jamás permitiría deshacer movimiento como jamás pediría deshacerlo incluso aunque se tratase de ese 0'05% de ocasiones en las que puede suceder el mouse slip.



A mí me daría vergüenza pedir deshacer jugada, pues nunca lo he pedido como tal. Y mira que mi ratón va fatal, pese a ello solo una vez que recuerde tuve "un desliz" y casualmente fue a los pocos días de jugar varias partidas rápidas, ah sí, y alguna vez que el ordenador me dio problemas.

Que al final uno se pasa de buena persona, pues nunca solicita cambiar de jugada, y por aceptar un cambio propuesto por el oponente, al final se acaba perdiendo. Pues sinceramente no lo vería una victoria limpia.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> A mí me daría vergüenza pedir deshacer jugada, pues nunca lo he pedido como tal. Y mira que mi ratón va fatal, pese a ello solo una vez que recuerde tuve "un desliz" y casualmente fue a los pocos días de jugar varias partidas rápidas, ah sí, y alguna vez que el ordenador me dio problemas.
> 
> Que al final uno se pasa de buena persona, pues nunca solicita cambiar de jugada, y por aceptar un cambio propuesto por el oponente, al final se acaba perdiendo. Pues sinceramente no lo vería una victoria limpia.



Es un juego que trata de no equivocarse pues eso, a no equivocarse. Pedir deshacer jugada es como cuando jugábamos a cualquier cosa de pipiolos y decíamos "esa no valía"


----------



## Cazarr (13 Nov 2022)

Yo lo vería aceptable por ejemplo en un enroque, eso que se te queda el rey a medio mover y es algo evidente. En otros movimientos no.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Yo lo vería aceptable por ejemplo en un enroque, eso que se te queda el rey a medio mover y es algo evidente. En otros movimientos no.



Acepta hank esas horas? Como viste en dicha conversación insisti varias veces en jugar y no dijo nada, te recomiendo encarecidamente que no admitas a jugadores foreros, con dj soul tambien hubo problemas ademas de que la gracia es interactuar y comentar las partidas, cosa que los no foreros no pueden hacer


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

Ahora:








Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Darke


Ricardinho1492 (1593) plays Darke (1696) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 29 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> ¿Cómo invoco a @Leonberbiz si ese usuario no existe?
> Gracias de anmetano.



Para que quieres invocarle si juegas conmigo ahora?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

Pues ayer pedí un takeback a un guiri por un misclick manifiesto que no ofrecía dudas,donde me dejaba la dama,el tío no me lo dio,me dijo "its Blitz" yo me cagué en todo y le bloqueé...

Por aportar otro punto de vista


----------



## exterriga (13 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para que quieres invocarle si juegas conmigo ahora?



Para no ir tan apretado la siguiente ronda.


----------



## Monica1988 (13 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ayer pedí un takeback a un guiri por un misclick manifiesto que no ofrecía dudas,donde me dejaba la dama,el tío no me lo dio,me dijo "its Blitz" yo me cagué en todo y le bloqueé...
> 
> Por aportar otro punto de vista



Pues un ofendidito como el marica ese de tercera que me ha ignorado, aparte de insultar a una dama vivimos en una sociedad de ofendiditos y frustrados que se creian que iban a ser dueños de multinacionales, jugadores de futbol o ajedrecistas con ELO de 2800 y ven que no han salido de la habitacion de sus padres


----------



## exterriga (13 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs Exterriga


Ganiccus (1432) plays Exterriga (2257) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ganiccus resigned after 39 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Apertura carroñera que no volveré a jugar. Aviso para los que se preparan la partida.

La verdad es que mientras Apolo no cure esa ansiedad por jugar rápido, poco tiene que rascar, bajo mi humilde opinión.

Apolo tenía varias formas de conseguir sólida ventaja en la apertura, pero parece que si no tiene más tiempo que el rival, no está a gusto.

Una vez cambiadas las damas (la mía controlaba casillas blancas vitales), poco hay que rascar. Alfil suyo malo y caballo mío saltarín.

Efectivamente, 23-. b5 es un burdo error posicional. A partir, cambiar su pieza buena (caballo) y aún con poca técnica, se gana facilito.

@ApoloCreed


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

Capitán Walker-SpeedyGonzalez 1-0








Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs Darke


Ricardinho1492 (1593) plays Darke (1696) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 29 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Me pasé de imaginativo yo creo. 
Llegó un momento que la coordinación de caballos era terrible y debí abandonar de inmediato.
Pero por seguir un poco más, luego el doblete de rey y torre no lo vi.
No jugueis rápidas antes de las partidas que pasan estas cosas!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Pues un ofendidito como el marica ese de tercera que me ha ignorado, aparte de insultar a una *dama *vivimos en una sociedad de ofendiditos y frustrados que se creian que iban a ser dueños de multinacionales, jugadores de futbol o ajedrecistas con ELO de 2800 y ven que no han salido de la habitacion de sus padres



una dama no se comporta como un pordiosero y trata a los demás con educación.
piensalo, porque parece que vienes a ofender en vez de tomarte el juego como lo que es. un pasaratos.
parece que estas en contra de todo el mundo.


----------



## Montaigne (13 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • makwa2 vs FarewellAtlantis


makwa2 (1311) plays FarewellAtlantis (1540) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> una dama no se comporta como un pordiosero y trata a los demás con educación.
> piensalo, porque parece que vienes a ofender en vez de tomarte el juego como lo que es. un pasaratos.
> parece que estas en contra de todo el mundo.



Una dama? El travelo tiene más rabo que sida. No sé como no le bloqueais todos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

Pues me ha ganado,sabía que en algún momento estaba ligeramente por encima pero es que mientras el está pensando es que me aburro y me salgo de la partida...solo estoy para blitzes ya.

Da2 y b5 han sido malos,pero me podía la impaciencia...

Felicidades a mi rival,juega muy bien


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Nov 2022)

Bueno,el cambio de damas tenía un pase pero b5 es que efectivamente es muy malo,y se ve muy claro,simplemente había que haber picado piedra ahí con paciencia,pero con el caballo suyo incrustado ahi contra mi alfil pintaba mal la cosa...


----------



## Cazarr (13 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Acepta hank esas horas? Como viste en dicha conversación insisti varias veces en jugar y no dijo nada, te recomiendo encarecidamente que no admitas a jugadores foreros, con dj soul tambien hubo problemas ademas de que la gracia es interactuar y comentar las partidas, cosa que los no foreros no pueden hacer



Estoy a la espera, aún no ha visto el mensaje. Cuando lo sepa te lo diré.


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

El tema del takeback se puede zanjar definitivamente si comenzamos a jugar las partidas de la LIGA utilizando el soporte 

CHARO ASISTENCIA team

al convertir cada partida de la LIGA en minitorneos suizos se elimina la posibilidad de solicitar takeback. 

Tambien se agilizaria lo de las quedadas, al poder colgar el organizador la partida, cosa que ahora no se puede hacer. 

Falta ver si lichess permite un minitorneo suizo a 1 ronda entre 2 jugadores, tengo que probarlo con alguien, ya os informare.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Nov 2022)

ah pues yo sin takebacks no juego,hasta ahi podia llegar la broma


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ah pues yo sin takebacks no juego,hasta ahi podia llegar la broma



Lo del takeback esta muy feo Apolo, te lo acepte o no sacas al otro de la partida, otra cosa es que no te diga nada. 
Yo creo que seria bueno para la LIGA y el resto de torneos si quitamos esa posibilidad.


----------



## el mensa (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Una dama? El travelo tiene más rabo que sida. No sé como no le bloqueais todos.



Al menos ahora elabora un poco más los mensajes, el mansplaning ese o como se llame funciona  para que luego hablen mal de los micromachismos.

Ahora a leer a los clásicos, tito plas y el perturbado de los tags, que nos dejaron perlas como llamar cripto vírgenes a los del ático y burbujufos orangopoides melanodermos al resto.

Hagamos entre todos este jilo jrande. 

Por cierto, un doritocuevero será un cripto ermitaño? Lo voy a incorporar a mi repertorio.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Nov 2022)

Yo apoyo expulsar a Mónica, seguro que nos echamos unas risas con su cabreo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que permitir la presencia de un travelo tóxico y medio esquizofrenico es algo que perjudica la competición. Una cosa es cagarte en alguien en un momento puntual por causa justificada y otra muy diferente dar carta blanca para continuas faltas de respeto. Cosa que yo en la vida real arreglo de otra manera pero desgraciadamente aquí no podemos tirar de sopapos a mano abierta. Por lo que plantear la expulsión de este espécimen asqueroso es más que razonable visto lo visto. A mí como digo en lo sucesivo no te molestes ni en emparejarme con esa rata le das el punto directamente, la verdad es que no vale dedicarle los 10 minutos de partida, como digo atenta contra la esencia del mismo juego.


----------



## el mensa (14 Nov 2022)

Voto por que se quede si aporta sarcasmos de calidac. El ajedrez es un juego muy violento, lo que es un tipo de violencia más sutil, con un músculo que está en desuso en estos aciagos tiempos.

A mi me funciona, mejor esto que perseguir al perro con una vara de olivo o quemar cosas.


----------



## exterriga (14 Nov 2022)

Exterriga vs. Leonberbiz
Jueves 21:30


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Voto por que se quede si aporta sarcasmos de calidac. El ajedrez es un juego muy violento, lo que es un tipo de violencia más sutil, con un músculo que está en desuso en estos aciagos tiempos.
> 
> A mi me funciona, mejor esto que perseguir al perro con una vara de olivo o quemar cosas.



No se donde ves tú los sarcasmos de calidac, yo solo veo una basura inútil sin gracia que además es completamente aneuronal en el tablero. Yo llevo jugando un año de forma esporádica y seguramente ya le supero en nivel. A lo cual no le daría mayor relevancia si no es porque además hay que sumarle que es una rata de alcantarilla, lo tiene todo. Subnormal, maleducado, inútil y tarado. Esta para dispararle en la cabeza y que deje de sufrir, mejora el mundo, ganamos todos.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2022)

*ATENCIÓN*, entramos en la recta final del tercio de Otoño.

Tenemos que jugar *TODAS* las partidas esta semana, *plazo máximo hasta el domingo 20*.
*Plazo máximo para CONTACTAR con vuestros rivales: hasta el viernes a las 23:59h.*

He actualizado todos los resultados en la clasificación, los jugados hasta ahora y los adelantados de la jornada que empezamos hoy: *iniciamos la 14ª jornada, última del tercio de Otoño.*

*JORNADAS




*

*CLASIFICACIÓN*

















*PRIMERA DIVISIÓN*​*Hiperión está a una victoria de recuperar la primera posición.* Juega contra Apolo, Robi descansa y el empate a puntos favorece a Hiperión.

*Exterriga puede poner tierra de por medio* para asegurarse un poco más el bronce si gana a Leonberbiz esta semana.

*Gueldos ha cumplido su tercera incomparecencia* y por tanto se anulan sus resultados y puntuaciones. Esto ha perjudicado especialmente a Jean-de-la-Fontaine, que a consecuencia ha perdido el medio punto de ventaja sobre Ignadaptado.

*Triple empate entre Ignadaptado, Apolo y Jean-de-la-Fontaine*, que se juegan la permanencia.
Igna podría descender si pierde contra Jean y Apolo puntúa contra Hiperión o contra Jean.​Apolo descendería si pierde contra Jean-de-la-Fontaine y no puntúa contra Hiperión, dependiendo también de lo que haga Igna.​Jean-de-la-Fontaine tiene dos partidas cruciales contra Apolo y contra Igna. Sumando un punto contra uno de los dos daría un paso gigante y le complicaría las cosas a los otros dos.​
*SEGUNDA DIVISIÓN*​*En el grupo A Tales90 va líder*, pero con una partida más que el resto al haber adelantado su jornada. Están en la pugna AAAHHH, Hank y Propileos.

Knight y Blubleo todavía tienen opciones de clasificarse para la promoción.

En la zona baja Monica1988 se la juega contra Hank (hoy a las 19.30h) y contra Knight. DjSoul, con dos partidas pendientes (mas la actual), le saca medio punto.

*En el grupo B Clavisto sigue líder a falta de dos partidas:* contra El Mensa y contra Speedy, que esta semana se ha quedado fuera del Play Off. Speedy necesita ganar a Clavisto o empatar y esperar los resultados de Tio_Serio y Capitán Walker.

*Tio_Serio a la caza del ascenso.* En la pelea por la permanencia estamos un servidor y Triptolemo, que jugaremos mañana martes nuestra partida pendiente. Ambos nos la jugaremos también contra Tio_Serio, que va a la caza del ascenso.

*TERCERA DIVISIÓN*​Sólo falta por jugar la partida entre Makwa y Don Pelayo. Si Makwa gana se producirá un triple empate en Tercera División, que de acuerdo a las normas forzaría un triangular de desempate a 10+5. Por lo pronto tiene asegurada la promoción. Don Pelayo no se juega nada.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN*, entramos en la recta final del tercio de Otoño.
> 
> Tenemos que jugar *TODAS* las partidas esta semana, *plazo máximo hasta el domingo 20*.
> *Plazo máximo para CONTACTAR con vuestros rivales: hasta el viernes a las 23:59h.*
> ...



Pocas veces dos una partidas han sido tan toca pelotas como la derrota que tuve con Mónica y la victoria sobre Montaigne en el parcial de verano.

La única victoria que tuvo Mónica en el tablero le valió para subir a segunda, eso y los despachos. Eso sí que es troleo del bueno. Y por supuesto, efectividad a tope.

Mientras Montaigne, que perdió conmigo en el parcial de verano (en el de otoño me ganó), le privé de subir a segunda, y ahora si Don Pelayo no lo remedia, es posible que le toque jugar un desempate para subir a segunda.

No haré una mierda en el torneo, pero me siento poderoso rigiendo el destino de muchos.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN*, entramos en la recta final del tercio de Otoño.
> 
> Tenemos que jugar *TODAS* las partidas esta semana, *plazo máximo hasta el domingo 20*.
> *Plazo máximo para CONTACTAR con vuestros rivales: hasta el viernes a las 23:59h.*
> ...



Uf ya daba por hecho mi retorno a categoría de plata @Don Pelayo depositamos en ti las esperanzas para evitar el triangular.


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Necesito un voluntario para hacer una prueba en el CHARO ASISTENCIA. 
¿hay alguien libre ahora?


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Uf ya daba por hecho mi retorno a categoría de plata @Don Pelayo depositamos en ti las esperanzas para evitar el triangular.



¡Has subestimando el poder de la tercera división!




Claro que mejor que no hable muy alto, que mi parcial de otoño ha sido lamentable. 

Don Pelayo le plantó cara a Makwa en el parcial de verano, será una partida interesante de ver.


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

@vayaquesi te necesito de conejillo, ¿ tienes abierto el lichess ?


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Bueno inscribete aqui y probamos una cosa 






CHARO ASISTENCIA team


EQUIPO DE SOPORTE PARA LOS TORNEOS DE LA WEB BURBUJA INFO




lichess.org


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Necesito un voluntario para hacer una prueba en el CHARO ASISTENCIA.
> ¿hay alguien libre ahora?



Dime qué hay que hacer.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @vayaquesi te necesito de conejillo, ¿ tienes abierto el lichess ?



Lo acabo de abrir con el móvil porque tú me lo pides, pero no estoy para jugar, que llevo despierto desde las 6:00 de la mañana. Es lo que tiene volver a trabajar.


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

ah vale, ya esta ignadaptado, lo hago con ignadaptado


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

@Ignadaptado tenemos que ver si se puede programar un torneo suizo a una ronda para dos jugadores, si el programa empareja y tal


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Necesito un voluntario para hacer una prueba en el CHARO ASISTENCIA.
> ¿hay alguien libre ahora?



Dime? Si no hay que levantar peso,adelante! Que tengo que hacer? Ganarte?


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

¿puedes abrir el lichess Igna?


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Bueno cualquiera de los 2 que se conecte al lichess y probamos a ver si funciona eso que dije.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Es broma Tio Serio! Tú juegas bien,lo puedes tener.Antes era muy difícil de conseguir.De hecho en Alicante capital solo había …2!!!



¿No me digas que eres de la terreta?


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

@Ignadaptado salte del torneo porque son 3 rondas y si no te sales te dara la siguiente partida por perdida.


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

@naufragodelpisito vamos a hacer una prueba a 5 +0


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Ah mira @Ignadaptado, estaba programado para 3 rondas, pero al ser solo 2 y salirme yo del torneo CHARO lo dio por terminado.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> ¿No me digas que eres de la terreta?



Si Vayaquesi….alicantino puro.Tú también eres de aquí o vives?


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pocas veces dos una partidas han sido tan toca pelotas como la derrota que tuve con Mónica y la victoria sobre Montaigne en el parcial de verano.
> 
> La única victoria que tuvo Mónica en el tablero le valió para subir a segunda, eso y los despachos. Eso sí que es troleo del bueno. Y por supuesto, efectividad a tope.
> 
> ...







Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Uf ya daba por hecho mi retorno a categoría de plata @Don Pelayo depositamos en ti las esperanzas para evitar el triangular.



Bueno, piensa que Gueldos y GranMonarca van a dejar un hueco ahí, por lo que hay que afinar la promo de la siguiente manera: 3º y 4º de Tercera jugarán entre ellos la Promo, y quien gana sube. Hasta ahí todo bien. Pero el perdedor de la promo irá a la repesca contra el perdedor de la promo de Segunda, por el hueco que deja Gueldos. Así que habrá doble oportunidad.


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Vale os informo he estado probando el CHARO ASISTENCIA para poder jugar partidas del torneo usando este soporte. 
Los resultados han sido satisfactorios. 

Primero plantee una partida con Igna a 20+10 disfrazada de torneo suizo. 
Lichess te exige un minimo de 3 rondas para configurar un suizo, pero eso no es problema si son 2 jugadores, porque cuando termina la partida, si uno de los 2, o los 2, abandonan el torneo, CHARO cierra el torneo automaticamente. 
Los colores los determina CHARO. 
Si jugamos los torneos usando este soporte no hay que matarse la cabeza repartiendo los colores porque CHARO los asigna de forma aleatoria. 
Esto puede usarse en los empates como diferenciacion, si hay empate a todo entre 2 jugadores en una LIGA que se clasifique el que mas haya jugado con negras. 
En la partida no te da la opcion del TAKEBACK, esto para Igna era un inconveniente para mi es una ventaja. 
Sin la presencia del TAKEBACK nos ahorramos muchos marrones. 
Otra cosa que observamos que hasta la jugada 30 no pude enviar tablas, hasta esa jugada la opcion estaba capada. 
Bueno eso no es tan importante, si 2 jugadores quieren tablas lo hacen de palabra y ya esta. 

Despues jugue una partida con Longines a 5+0, disfrazada de suizo tambien. 
El emparejamiento fue instantaneo en las 2 partidas, eso perfecto. 
Aqui ofrecio la posibilidad de tablas en la jugada 15. 
Por lo demas sin diferencias con la primera partida.

Yo e igna jugabamos en ordenador y Longines en tablet, supongo que con movil no habra problemas tampoco. 


CONCLUSIONES

Jugar los torneos con el soporte CHARO ASISTENCIA es posible. 
La principal ventaja/inconveniente es que elimina el TAKEBACK. 

Otra ventaja es que el organizador puede programar la partida con dias de antelacion. 
Esto implica que la partida debe comenzar a una hora determinada, ya no valdria llegar media hora tarde, o si llegas tarde te puedes unir pero tendras menos tiempo de juego.

Ahora ya queda en manos de los organizadores si se usa este soporte para todas las partidas, solo para alguna partida conflictiva o directamente no se utiliza. 

A mi particularmente me parece mas serio asi que no la clasica quedada, le daria mas EMPAQUE a los TORNEOS.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Nov 2022)

Has empleado una gran herramienta! Te felicito efusivamente porque la máquina lichess decide.O estás o no estás ! Ahí quedando,que no me contesta,partidas con retraso,etc,…Mira a ver si organizas tú algo serio y potente.Entonces me comprometo a jugar con él NXN. Siempre y cuando sea por lo menos a 10mn en adelante o 20 mn finish en esa línea.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2022)

Monico1988 queda expulsado de la Liga.


----------



## Monica1988 (14 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Monico1988 queda expulsado de la Liga.



porque hijodeputa? revisa dicha partida


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 Nov 2022)

¡Joder, la han detectado una trampa en la jugada 8!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Monico1988 queda expulsado de la Liga.



Me congratula. Cuál es el motivo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Monico1988 queda expulsado de la Liga.



que ha hecho esa buena mujer?


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Me congratula. Cuál es el motivo?





ApoloCreed dijo:


> que ha hecho esa buena mujer?



Trampas:









Classical Chess • monica8900 vs hank100


monica8900 (1202) plays hank100 (1857) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. monica8900 resigned after 8 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Se anularán todos sus resultados tanto en este parcial como en el anterior, Otoño y Verano. Disculpas por las molestias.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si Vayaquesi….alicantino puro.Tú también eres de aquí o vives?



Alicantino y seguidor ser Hércules, por supuesto.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Vale os informo he estado probando el CHARO ASISTENCIA para poder jugar partidas del torneo usando este soporte.
> Los resultados han sido satisfactorios.
> 
> Primero plantee una partida con Igna a 20+10 disfrazada de torneo suizo.
> ...



La verdad le veo más inconvenientes que ayudas.

Lo de repartir los colores aleatoriamente, tener que configurar el organizador todas las partidas sería un currazo extra, la rigidez de hora de comienzo del reloj...

Con lo fácil que es cuando hay voluntad por ambas partes, si falta eso no lo va a solventar CHARO.

No te discuto la buena intención propileos, pero me parece algo innecesario.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Trampas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lichess es capaz de detectar algun software de ajedrez corriendo en el pc/movil? Imagino que si, porque en 8 movimientos no creo de tiempo para que algo de el cante…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Alicantino y seguidor ser Hércules, por supuesto.



Macho Hércules! Quien lo diría que eres alicantino por que eres un tío cojonudo! Seguro que en San Juan te tomas la paloma Tenis jeje


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> La verdad le veo más inconvenientes que ayudas.
> 
> Lo de repartir los colores aleatoriamente, tener que configurar el organizador todas las partidas sería un currazo extra, la rigidez de hora de comienzo del reloj...
> 
> ...



No, al reves, es menos curro para el organizador, tu no sabes la de privados que tiene que enviar Cazarr, miles al dia. 
Asi seria mas facil de organizar. 
Cada semana la gente le comunicaria a Cazarr las horas y dias que le va bien jugar y él pegaria las partidas basandose en eso, o yo mismo, le puedo ayudar con eso. 
El torneo pasaria a ser mas serio asi. 
Ahora es un cachondeo, entre lo del TAKEBACK, gente que queda y aparece media hora mas tarde o no aparece, etc. 
Yo pienso que seria cuestion de acostumbrase y darle mas importancia al torneo.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Macho Hércules! Quien lo diría que eres alicantino por que eres un tío cojonudo! Seguro que en San Juan te tomas la paloma Tenis jeje



Si te digo que he tenido que mirar en Google!
El Anís Tenis ese solo lo tomo en la romería de Santa Faz cuando voy.

Si es que soy alicantino, pero como si no lo fuese, pues no le gustan las mascletas, será porque las tengo cerca de casa en Hogueras. 

Gracias por lo de tío cojonudo, igualmente. Quién sabe, igual nos conocemos de vista, ya que la ciudad no es un pueblo pero tampoco una gran capital.

Su amigo y vecino Vayaquesí.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No, al reves, es menos curro para el organizador, tu no sabes la de privados que tiene que enviar Cazarr, miles al dia.
> Asi seria mas facil de organizar.
> Cada semana la gente le comunicaria a Cazarr las horas y dias que le va bien jugar y él pegaria las partidas basandose en eso, o yo mismo, le puedo ayudar con eso.
> El torneo pasaria a ser mas serio asi.
> ...



A primera vista pienso un poco lo que Tio_Serio: le veo más inconvenientes que ayudas. No sé cuánto me equivoco, estaría bien que los que probáis el sistema digáis qué tal funciona y cómo lo veis.

Lo de prefijar la partida es tan sencillo como poner algo de voluntad por ambas partes.

De momento la norma del _"blancas contactan primero"_ ha dado buen resultado (y me ha quitado mucho trabajo de encima). Añadiría algo como lo que he puesto para esta jornada: _"*plazo máximo para CONTACTAR al rival*: hasta el jueves/viernes a las 23:59"_. Para evitar que el blanco espere al sábado o al domingo para escribir un mísero mensaje a su rival y no le dé apenas tiempo.

Escarmenté en el parcial de Verano y en este he intervenido bastante menos. Y mi plan es actualizar clasificaciones los lunes, enviaros el MP de nueva jornada y escribir a los 3-4 compis de Lichess, nada más. Entre semana no haré recordatorios. El que no contacte a su rival y llegue el lunes se le aplica la norma y ya está.

_Cada semana la gente le comunicaria a Cazarr las horas y dias que le va bien jugar y él pegaria las partidas basandose en eso, o yo mismo, le puedo ayudar con eso._​_El torneo pasaria a ser mas serio asi._​
¿Estás seguro de que esto no es mucho curro, Propi?  Ten en cuenta que son más de veinte partidas a la semana.

Lo de la elección aleatoria de color lo veo errático, y lo del takeback... pues es un poco lo que ha sido durante años: en el peor de los casos una polémica menor, no recuerdo muchas peleas por ello. Podría estar bien acordar entre todos la autoprohibición del takeback, aunque la opción siga ahí, o acotarla solo a los enroques fallidos. O, si queréis, ponerlo como norma clara y concisa.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2022)

Clasificación del Grupo A de Segunda División, tras la descalificación de Monica1988:







Todas las estadísticas obtenidas contra ella han sido descontadas de las clasificaciones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Nov 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs Exterriga
> 
> 
> Ganiccus (1432) plays Exterriga (2257) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ganiccus resigned after 39 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Pues que voy a decir,tiene usted razon (te acabo de leer)

Es que hay algun rincon en mi subconsciente que no quiere invertir demasiada energia en el juego,como si fuera una forma tonta de desperdiciarla...no se,tengo que comentarselo a mi psicologo  

Pero al cesar lo que es del cesar,tu (y algun otro) juegas muy bien,con mi nivel actual en clasico no me llega,en blitz si entro en calor creo que podria fundirte (o quiero creer)


y ya aprovechando...mañana vs Hiperion 21:00 h


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

@Cazarr una de las tarjetas amarillas de DJ era por Monica. 
No se si se la puedes quitar. 
Le estoy escribiendo a ver si puede reengancharse al torneo.


----------



## Montaigne (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Clasificación del Grupo A de Segunda División, tras la descalificación de Monica1988:
> Todas las estadísticas obtenidas contra ella han sido descontadas de las clasificaciones.



Ha sido purgada. 
Pudo elegir entre el deshonor y la derrota. Eligió el deshonor, y encima insultaba.
Es en estos momentos cuando hay que procurar ser compasivos.
Una persona que actúa como Monica1988 tiene que tener la autoestima por los suelos.
Y sus insultos daban vidilla al hilo.
A ver si le echa ovarios imaginarios y se pasa a saludar, después de la vergüenza que tiene que estar pasando ahora mismo su pobre e hipertrofiado ego puesto al descubierto y desenmascarado como estafador de la peor ralea.

Como escribió Thomas de Quincey, en _On Murder Considered as One of the Fine Arts:_

_“If once a man indulges himself in murder, very soon he comes to think little of robbing; and from robbing he comes next to drinking and Sabbath-breaking, and from that to incivility and procrastination. Once begun upon this downward path, you never know where you are to stop. Many a man has dated his ruin from some murder or other that perhaps he thought little of at the time.”_
* 

*


----------



## Monica1988 (15 Nov 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Ha sido purgada.
> Pudo elegir entre el deshonor y la derrota. Eligió el deshonor, y encima insultaba.
> Es en estos momentos cuando hay que procurar ser compasivos.
> Una persona que actúa como Monica1988 tiene que tener la autoestima por los suelos.
> ...



repito no he hecho trampa, es imposible que se haya hecho con 7 jugadas, tambien da igual mi defensa porque el hijodeputa del organizador ya tiene excusa perfecta para echarme, ya me es indiferente, de hecho me daba bastante igual que le aproveche a ese mierda de @Cazarr que va a morir sin descendencia alguna y sin que ninguna mujer excepto su puta madre le diga te quiero


----------



## Montaigne (15 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> repito no he hecho trampa, es imposible que se haya hecho con 7 jugadas, tambien da igual mi defensa porque el hijodeputa del organizador ya tiene excusa perfecta para echarme, ya me es indiferente, de hecho me daba bastante igual que le aproveche a ese mierda de @Cazarr que va a morir sin descendencia alguna y sin que ninguna mujer excepto su puta madre le diga te quiero



¿Y cómo explicas que lichess diga lo contrario? 
Tendrías el beneficio de la duda si la acusación hubiese sido llevada a cabo por un ser humano, pero si un algoritmo dice que ha detectado una trampa, es bastante impobrable que se lo esté inventando. Al algoritmo se la suda tu vida, y no puedes insultarle.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Nov 2022)

Monica tiene un elo de 1200 y pico con mas de mil partidas,en esta ha hecho los 8 primeros movimientos perfectos,quizas haya saltado por eso el algoritmo,porque estoy leyendo comentarios y nadie dice que lichess tenga la capacidad de detectar software alguno corriendo…


----------



## Monica1988 (15 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Monica tiene un elo de 1200 y pico con mas de mil partidas,en esta ha hecho los 8 primeros movimientos perfectos,quizas haya saltado por eso el algoritmo,porque estoy leyendo comentarios y nadie dice que lichess tenga la calacidad de detectar software alguno corriendo…



que nisiquera son perfectos, de hecho ese 8 movimiento es mejor mover rey que alfil, me da igual ya esta, seguir con vuestro nido misógino comiendo vuestros micropenes, ya esta @cazaar, que te den


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es porque a Monica no le ha cerrado la cuenta lichess, si la pillo haciendo trampas deberia banear su cuenta, digo yo. 
He estado leyendo comentarios de gente en lichess con este mismo tema y ellos afirman que no han hecho trampa. 
Yo no se si Monica ha hecho trampa o no, pero Cazarr no tenia otra alternativa que sacarla del torneo. 
Si a cualquiera de nosotros nos pasa lo mismo nos tendria que sacar y deberiamos asumirlo. 
Monica habla como si su expulsion por parte de Cazarr fuera algo personal y no lo es. 
Si fuera por algo personal ya la habria expulsado hace tiempo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2022)

Miércoles a las 20:00, Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine, en lucha por la permanencia.


----------



## el mensa (15 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Si te digo que he tenido que mirar en Google!
> El Anís Tenis ese solo lo tomo en la romería de Santa Faz cuando voy.
> 
> Si es que soy alicantino, pero como si no lo fuese, pues no le gustan las mascletas, será porque las tengo cerca de casa en Hogueras.
> ...



Aquí otro alicantino de la verde costa marinera con un pie en Valencia y el corazón en algún lugar entre Alcoy y Denia.

Venga, ya que nuestra antaño floreciente industria está condenada a extinguirse hay que reforestar el sur y lo que se nos ha quemado del norte por culpa de inútiles e hijos de puta que se han tirado a la pera la pasta de prevención de incendios.


----------



## el mensa (15 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lichess es capaz de detectar algun software de ajedrez corriendo en el pc/movil? Imagino que si, porque en 8 movimientos no creo de tiempo para que algo de el cante…



Será eso porque da la misma precisión y ninguna imprecisión a ambos, por tanto no es cuestión de eso. A dos jugadores con su apertura favorita memorizada les pasaría lo mismo y no es así.

Y aunque sea de casualidad todos hemos jugado algunas partidas con apertura académica hasta esa jugada o más, por no hablar de gente con + 2.400 UC que las tienen trilladas.

Edito: Y yo intentando poner paz haciendo gracietas, me siento como el tonto del hilo. 

Pues nada, no entiendo lo de hacer trampas porque si en este juego y en estas circunstancias, ergo este forero tiene un esquema mental diferente a las personas normales, ergo hay que ponerlo en cuarentena por psicopatía o sociopatía, que en la práctica es lo mismo con el matiz que la psicopatía es de nacimiento y la sociopatía es adquirida.

No es nada personal, solo que a los muertos vivientes les he declarado la guerra de forma unilateral e irrevocable, no hay vuelta atrás. No lo meto en el ignore porque me interesa seguir analizando su comportamiento en este "aséptico y controlado" entorno.


----------



## vayaquesi (15 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr una de las tarjetas amarillas de DJ era por Monica.
> No se si se la puedes quitar.
> Le estoy escribiendo a ver si puede reengancharse al torneo.



Precisamente hace poco me estuve acordando de ello.


----------



## vayaquesi (15 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Aquí otro alicantino de la verde costa marinera con un pie en Valencia y el corazón en algún lugar entre Alcoy y Denia.
> 
> Venga, ya que nuestra antaño floreciente industria está condenada a extinguirse hay que reforestar el sur y lo que se nos ha quemado del norte por culpa de inútiles e hijos de puta que se han tirado a la pera la pasta de prevención de incendios.



Si es que Alicante provincia es más grande de lo que mucha gente piensa, pues es la quinta provincia de España con mayor población, por detrás de Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, y Sevilla por muy poco.

El norte y sur de la provincia, en uno hay bastante verde para ser la latitud que es, mientras el sur es un secarral, además incluso diría que culturalmente (además que en el aspecto geográfico) una mitad está más próxima a Valencia y la otra a Murcia.

No sé cómo estará el tema de la industria por la zona de Alcoy, famosa por ello históricamente, pero vamos, parece que por lo que cuentas la cosa va a menos (aunque creo que algo escuché al respecto), a ver si remonta.

Aquí en Alicante, al igual que en prácticamente toda la costa, somos el chiringuito de España y Europa, lo que da para una charla más estilo Burbuja.

De cualquier modo siempre es una alegría ver gente de por aquí cerca por estos lares, y por cierto el Alcoyano, equipo histórico.


----------



## el mensa (15 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Si es que Alicante provincia es más grande de lo que mucha gente piensa, pues es la quinta provincia de España con mayor población, por detrás de Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, y Sevilla por muy poco.
> 
> El norte y sur de la provincia, en uno hay bastante verde para ser la latitud que es, mientras el sur es un secarral, además incluso diría que culturalmente (además que en el aspecto geográfico) una mitad está más próxima a Valencia y la otra a Murcia.
> 
> ...



La industria de Alcoy no va a remontar y la de otros lugares veremos pero creo que tampoco. 

Solo hay que ver las señales, hacen la autovía central cuando ya está casi todo perdido, para mi es como si hicieran la carretera más grande para que la gente se pire pero siga volviendo en vacaciones. 

Cuando algo interesa, pues eso, y cuando no, pues se deja caer. Esto ya lo decía mi abuelo en nuestras transhumancias por el interior de España: "Antes esta carretera nacional tenía baches que cabía el camión y más curvas que Sofía Loren, pero estaban los campos cultivados con cereales, forraje y los márgenes llenos de frutales bien hermosos, ahora la carretera es el doble de ancha, lisa como un papel de fumar y le han matado muchas curvas, pero está todo abandonado y los pueblos vacíos". 

No hase falta disir nada más...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Nov 2022)

Ya es la tercera cuenta que se tiene que abrir ese travelo en lichess. Da el perfil de JETA y TRAMPOSO, más conociendo su catadura moral por lo mostrado aquí. Vamos no lo he dicho antes porque no voy a acusar sin pruebas, pero era cuestión de tiempo que el JETA fuese descubierto.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Cazarr una de las tarjetas amarillas de DJ era por Monica.
> No se si se la puedes quitar.
> Le estoy escribiendo a ver si puede reengancharse al torneo.



Así es, se le restaría una.


----------



## Montaigne (15 Nov 2022)

Según se puede deducir de los comentarios del siguiente hilo de reddit:



Existe una muy remota posibilidad de que Monica1988 no estuviera, de hecho, haciendo trampas, pero como afirma el lúcido Taipánidas, da el tipo.
Y aquí caemos en los problemas referentes a conjuntos recursivos y recursivamente numerables. Determinar si Monica1988 ha hecho trampas o no se convierte en un problema análogo a los teoremas de incompletitud de Gödel. ¿Podemos construir a Monica1988 mediante un número finito de insultos?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Nov 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Según se puede deducir de los comentarios del siguiente hilo de reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema no es baladí,como se hacen o se manifiestan trampas antes de la jugada 9 jugando la architeorica variante del cambio en la Nimzoindia donde en principio desde décadas son jugadas humanas las de la partida. Aqui hay algo más…. Sospecho lo que puede ser. Sería interesante exponer mi teoría pero entraría en conspiraciones. Por otra parte es un sin sentido que juegue alguien tan insultante y malo. La paciencia del impertérrito Cazarr es infinita. Tiene que gustarle para aguantar tanto.La buena línea y de agradecer es por ejemplo Exterriga comentando su partida exponiendo fortalezas y debilidades de la posición de sus partidas.Es más constructivo que se pueda aprender del sabio.En una partida mia con negras creo que en la jugada 4 ma hace un a3 sospechoso no le di mucha importancia hasta que terminó la partida (era 3mn) pero jugó muy bien y era un 1900 pelado y como yo esa partida la jugué muy fuerte pues lo pasé por Stockfish a 5 posiciones y efectivamente esa primera jugada extraña para un humano era la mejor! Luego al día siguiente creo me devolvieron 10 puntos….su contrincante a incumplido las normas de Lichess.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Si es que Alicante provincia es más grande de lo que mucha gente piensa, pues es la quinta provincia de España con mayor población, por detrás de Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, y Sevilla por muy poco.
> 
> El norte y sur de la provincia, en uno hay bastante verde para ser la latitud que es, mientras el sur es un secarral, además incluso diría que culturalmente (además que en el aspecto geográfico) una mitad está más próxima a Valencia y la otra a Murcia.
> 
> ...



Alicante de lo que fue y lo que es! Es que se lo han cargado todo,a nivel capital y provincial. Bueno siempre a tenido más caché el norte de Alicante mejor paisaje,playas,mejor turismo,menos lumpen…pero en sur no todo es un secarral y Sta Pola es la cuna del peix.Lo de que tiramos a Murcia pues tal vez algo los De la Vega Baja,en cuanto a los de Pego al primero que oí hablar pensé que era valenciano y es que están muy cerca. El acento se nota.Ojalá nos hubiésemos visto! Hubiera jugado una partida y unas cañas


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> El tema no es baladí,como se hacen o se manifiestan trampas antes de la jugada 9 jugando la architeorica variante del cambio en la Nimzoindia donde en principio desde décadas son jugadas humanas las de la partida. Aqui hay algo más…. Sospecho lo que puede ser. Sería interesante exponer mi teoría pero entraría en conspiraciones. Por otra parte es un sin sentido que juegue alguien tan insultante y malo. La paciencia del impertérrito Cazarr es infinita. Tiene que gustarle para aguantar tanto.La buena línea y de agradecer es por ejemplo Exterriga comentando su partida exponiendo fortalezas y debilidades de la posición de sus partidas.Es más constructivo que se pueda aprender del sabio.En una partida mia con negras creo que en la jugada 4 ma hace un a3 sospechoso no le di mucha importancia hasta que terminó la partida (era 3mn) pero jugó muy bien y era un 1900 pelado y como yo esa partida la jugué muy fuerte pues lo pasé por Stockfish a 5 posiciones y efectivamente esa primera jugada extraña para un humano era la mejor! Luego al día siguiente creo me devolvieron 10 puntos….su contrincante a incumplido las normas de Lichess.



Seguramente el algoritmo que es muy listo y recoge la info de miles de partidas diarias ha encontrado el patrón de la REINCIDENCIA. El patrón de la anomalía estadística, no he visto la partida pero si tú por lo general empleas x tiempo en la apertura y de repente un día cambias, el algoritmo lo detecta. Si tú como 1200 necesitas procesar los movimientos de tu rival antes de aplicar la memoria en apertura y de repente un día pareces Karpov, jugando rápido y preciso, lo mismo. Y muchos más patrones detectará. Unido a reportes por insultos y demás = baneo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Nov 2022)

Mirad este es fácil resuelto en 15 sg


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mirad este es fácil resuelto en 15 sg
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261817



Dama d8, Rey d8, alfil g5, torre d9. Me ha faltado lo de los 15 segundos.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Nov 2022)

Tripto vs. Cazarr:








Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Cazarr


Triptolemo (1593) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 57 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> El tema no es baladí,como se hacen o se manifiestan trampas antes de la jugada 9 jugando la architeorica variante del cambio en la Nimzoindia donde en principio desde décadas son jugadas humanas las de la partida. Aqui hay algo más…. Sospecho lo que puede ser. Sería interesante exponer mi teoría pero entraría en conspiraciones. Por otra parte es un sin sentido que juegue alguien tan insultante y malo. La paciencia del impertérrito Cazarr es infinita. Tiene que gustarle para aguantar tanto.La buena línea y de agradecer es por ejemplo Exterriga comentando su partida exponiendo fortalezas y debilidades de la posición de sus partidas.Es más constructivo que se pueda aprender del sabio.En una partida mia con negras creo que en la jugada 4 ma hace un a3 sospechoso no le di mucha importancia hasta que terminó la partida (era 3mn) pero jugó muy bien y era un 1900 pelado y como yo esa partida la jugué muy fuerte pues lo pasé por Stockfish a 5 posiciones y efectivamente esa primera jugada extraña para un humano era la mejor! Luego al día siguiente creo me devolvieron 10 puntos….su contrincante a incumplido las normas de Lichess.



A ver a nadie normal le gusta que le insulten y le toquen los cojones continuamente.
Lo que pasa que si estas organizando algo tienes que tragarte muchos sapos. 
No por gusto sino por que salga adelante el proyecto, y por la gente buena que te apoya. 
Los mas facil cuando algo te desagrada es mandar todo a la mierda sin importarte nada ni nadie. 
Hay gente que vive asi su vida pero esa gente no construye nada claro, solo cosas en su propio beneficio.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Tripto vs. Cazarr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triptolemo tenias el mate aquí


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Tripto vs. Cazarr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Llevate tu el punto cazar, empate amistoso, pero el punto es tuyo...


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Triptolemo tenias el mate aquí
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261949



Lo se... 
A sido una partida con muchos disparates, pero he maniobrado bien...


----------



## Cazarr (15 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Triptolemo tenias el mate aquí
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261949



Vaya, he estado veinte segundos echando diarrea por el culo cuando lo he visto.








Triptolemo dijo:


> Llevate tu el punto cazar, empate amistoso, pero el punto es tuyo...



Qué cojones, reparto de puntos, Tripto. Tengo la sensación de que he tirado la partida por la borda, después analizaré la partida. Pero has aguantado, has estado ahí y has empezado muy fino. 

Luego me parece que hemos regalado cosillas por las dos partes. Tú tenías el mate antes. Y yo no he sabido sacar provecho de la ventaja (y doy gracias a que me has regalado la dama porque tenía muy mala pinta).


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Seguramente el algoritmo que es muy listo y recoge la info de miles de partidas diarias ha encontrado el patrón de la REINCIDENCIA. El patrón de la anomalía estadística, no he visto la partida pero si tú por lo general empleas x tiempo en la apertura y de repente un día cambias, el algoritmo lo detecta. Si tú como 1200 necesitas procesar los movimientos de tu rival antes de aplicar la memoria en apertura y de repente un día pareces Karpov, jugando rápido y preciso, lo mismo. Y muchos más patrones detectará. Unido a reportes por insultos y demás = baneo.



Es la primera vez que Monica hacia 5 jugadas seguidas bien y al algoritmo le exploto la cabeza. 
Yo tambien pienso eso.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Vaya, he estado veinte segundos echando diarrea por el culo cuando lo he visto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Editado estoy con la empanada mental...

Como veas podías haberme dado el tiro de gracia...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Vaya, he estado veinte segundos echando diarrea por el culo cuando lo he visto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mí te has obcecado en ofrecerle el cambio de dama cuando en mi opinión llevabas la iniciativa, me ha faltado algún sacrificio de alfil para romperle la defensa de los peones, aniquilarle el caballo que protege al caballo que protege al rey y meterle la torre hasta el pasillo, pero sí es verdad que tu defensa ha saltado por los aires en un momento determinado por un mal movimiento que ahora no recuerdo exactamente y te ha dejado el rey demasiado expuesto. Aparte la dama muy estática todo el rato y bloqueando la huida del rey. Pero es mi opinión.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No era mate, podía escapar...
> Perdiendo tu reina claro...



Qué va: 50... Dc8+

Yo sólo podía alargar la agonía poniendo a mi reina en medio, pero no servía para nada. Ahí la has tenido.

Virgen santa qué cagada mi 37. Le tenía pánico a tu caballo y la he pifiado a lo bestia. Hasta ese momento la máquina me daba mucha ventaja, luego todo lo contrario. Ya digo, de no ser por tu dama gratis me ganas.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Para mí te has obcecado en ofrecerle el cambio de dama cuando en mi opinión llevabas la iniciativa, me ha faltado algún sacrificio de alfil para romperle la defensa de los peones, aniquilarle el caballo que protege al caballo que protege al rey y meterle la torre hasta el pasillo, pero sí es verdad que tu defensa ha saltado por los aires en un momento determinado por un mal movimiento que ahora no recuerdo exactamente y te ha dejado el rey demasiado expuesto. Aparte la dama muy estática todo el rato y bloqueando la huida del rey. Pero es mi opinión.



Yo quería doblarle el peón o obligarle a cambiar dama con la pérdida de su alfil blanco con la torre a la descubierta...


----------



## Cazarr (15 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Para mí te has obcecado en ofrecerle el cambio de dama cuando en mi opinión llevabas la iniciativa, me ha faltado algún sacrificio de alfil para romperle la defensa de los peones, aniquilarle el caballo que protege al caballo que protege al rey y meterle la torre hasta el pasillo, pero sí es verdad que tu defensa ha saltado por los aires en un momento determinado por un mal movimiento que ahora no recuerdo exactamente y te ha dejado el rey demasiado expuesto. Aparte la dama muy estática todo el rato y bloqueando la huida del rey. Pero es mi opinión.



Mucho. Pero la Gran Cagada ha sido en la 37: Axb5. En ese momento mi partida gira 180º.

Las cagadas posteriores me dan un poco igual porque iba ya apurado de tiempo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver a nadie normal le gusta que le insulten y le toquen los cojones continuamente.
> Lo que pasa que si estas organizando algo tienes que tragarte muchos sapos.
> No por gusto sino por que salga adelante el proyecto, y por la gente buena que te apoya.
> Los mas facil cuando algo te desagrada es mandar todo a la mierda sin importarte nada ni nadie.
> Hay gente que vive asi su vida pero esa gente no construye nada claro, solo cosas en su propio beneficio.



Propileos esto es algo tríptico,te quedas con el dedo que apunta a la luna.No te entiendo….. probablemente por ser ajeno a organizar. Lo que entiendo es que si se hace un corte,pues no sería muy democrático y luego pasan cosas. Que te pasa hoy? Cosas de la edad cascarrabias.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> A sido una partida con muchos disparates, pero he maniobrado bien...



Cuando haces una partida sin disparates?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Mucho. Pero la Gran Cagada ha sido en la 37: Axb5. En ese momento mi partida gira 180º.
> 
> Las cagadas posteriores me dan un poco igual porque iba ya apurado de tiempo.



Ahí tienes que ver una combinación corta pero con muy poco tiempo Txd4 creo y verlo en segundos,es fácil que se te escape.


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

Cazarr iba con apuros de tiempo, pero lo de los mates de Tripto ya da para hilo propio


----------



## Elinor (16 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> El tema no es baladí,como se hacen o se manifiestan trampas antes de la jugada 9 jugando la architeorica variante del cambio en la Nimzoindia donde en principio desde décadas son jugadas humanas las de la partida. Aqui hay algo más…. Sospecho lo que puede ser. Sería interesante exponer mi teoría pero entraría en conspiraciones.



Sacado del propio Lichess:
"Por otra parte, otro mecanismo existente en Lichess es el uso de análisis del propio lichess durante una partida, si se detecta el uso de este, puede pararse la partida y detectar el uso de ayuda en la partida."

Yo creo que por aquí van los tiros.


----------



## el mensa (16 Nov 2022)

Vamos a terminar jugando de forma presencial con árbitro, linieres y var. 

En el bar de Clavisto, of course, tampoco se podrá ir al baño por el tema móviles con módulos y doping químico, farlopa para los amigos. 

Sin embargo, como en la NBA, si que se podrán fumar porros, que hacen el efecto contrario. Paso lista de mermas circunstanciales que iré actualizando:

Fumar porros: 
- 200 unidades de combate (uc en lo sucesivo).

Beber: 
Una cerveza +50 uc en blitz antes del bajón.
Dos cervezas + 100 uc en blitz antes del bajón.
A partir de la 3° cerveza restar 100 uc por cerveza.
Borracho - 200 uc según casos. No afecta a gente como Alekhine y Talh.

Borracho y emporrado: - 300 uc.

Discutir: 
Con la familia: - 300 uc.
Con la parienta: - 350 uc.

Casarse: 
Tirar el tablero a la basura y las piezas por el water cual hamster finado.

Que tu hija de 16 años te presente un moronegro: En proceso de calibrado, ya os aviso cuando termine.

Metaanfetminas: Aporrear el reloj dando bocaos al aire escuchado el xtasi xtano de Chimo Bayo dentro de la cabeza.

Farlopa: En principio ayuda a la inspiración pero a altas dosis incrementa la ansiedad subyacente y tiene efectos secundarios como una irresistible tendencia a fianchetear alfiles para luego lanzarlos contra enroques nada más despejarse el centro. Los caballos van dando saltitos cojoneros de dudosa utilidad pero confunden al enemigo. 

LSD, setas, etc: Acabas jugando con Steinitz y Tarrash en la Viena imperial rugiendo en cafeses de intelectuales con la ropera debajo de la capa y escuchando a Strauss y Wagner.

Pegamento imedio: Consulte a foreros vascos, los valencianos tenemos el morro muy fino para estas cosas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Nov 2022)

Cheatear en lichess abriendo en otra ventana el stockfish de lichess reproduciendo la partida a la inversa, manda.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Nov 2022)

Elinor dijo:


> Sacado del propio Lichess:
> "Por otra parte, otro mecanismo existente en Lichess es el uso de análisis del propio lichess durante una partida, si se detecta el uso de este, puede pararse la partida y detectar el uso de ayuda en la partida."
> 
> Yo creo que por aquí van los tiros.



Gracias,bien visto! Pues el tema parece resuelto,no hay nada como meterse en una buena línea teórica hasta la jugada 45 y hacer una novedad que te permita salir en el informator. En el viejo Playok. no había detectores y observe a muchos que lo empleaban y tenía recién comprado un Apple Pro.Pues voy a probar jajaja era una lucha de Stockfish vs Stockfish. Lo único que mi modelo al ser más potente iba reduciendo paulatinamente al otro hasta ganarle en triangulaciones de Dama halla por la jugada 70.El espectáculo era tal que entraron a mirar la partida como 150 jugadores jajaja mi opinión es que aquí hay juego limpio en general .


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (16 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Cheatear en lichess abriendo en otra ventana el stockfish de lichess reproduciendo la partida a la inversa, manda.



Y con eso burlas el algoritmo? Lo dudo. En todo caso no sé exactamente con qué motivacion alguien haría trampas en un torneo Paco o en cualquier partida random con un desconocido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y con eso burlas el algoritmo? Lo dudo. En todo caso no sé exactamente con qué motivacion alguien haría trampas en un torneo Paco o en cualquier partida random con un desconocido.



Hombre...a mi motivaciones si que se me pueden ocurrir la verdad,la autoestimita macaca es muy poderosa...piensa que aquí estás jugando contra "desconocidos" que lo son,pero solo a medias...

no es lo mismo que un torneo random de lichess contra gente de la que nunca vuelves a saber


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

Mañana jueves 17 a las 21 h vs Hiperion

Si alguien sabe cómo abrir stockfish en otra ventanita simultáneamente md please


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (16 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre...a mi motivaciones si que se me pueden ocurrir la verdad,la autoestimita macaca es muy poderosa...piensa que aquí estás jugando contra "desconocidos" que lo son,pero solo a medias...
> 
> no es lo mismo que un torneo random de lichess contra gente de la que nunca vuelves a saber



Sí la autoestimita majadera pero si te pillan quedas como lo que eres. Mejor perder honradamente, quiero decir, juegas al ajedrez para medir tu habilidad con otros rivales, comprobar si hay progreso etc, usar módulo para qué realmente? victoria o derrota pero que sea de verdad.


----------



## vayaquesi (16 Nov 2022)

Hoy en mi entreno para alcanzar la gloria del ajedrez burbujil casi acabo derroido con un tío que tiene 990 de elo... Se ve que al final le pudo la presión de ver mi elevado nivel y se ha acojonado en los momentos finales... 
Al final tablas y dando gracias. 

Curiosamente pone en la web que le gané una partida hace un mes.

Supongo que algún día me tocará pasar la vergüenza de ser derroido por alguien con menos de 1000 de elo, pero hoy no es ese día, más que nada porque paso de jugar más por hoy. 









Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs GS2015


VAYAQUESI (1468) plays GS2015 (990) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Nov 2022)

Elinor dijo:


> Sacado del propio Lichess:
> "Por otra parte, otro mecanismo existente en Lichess es el uso de análisis del propio lichess durante una partida, si se detecta el uso de este, puede pararse la partida y detectar el uso de ayuda en la partida."
> 
> Yo creo que por aquí van los tiros.




Quieres decir que se abrio 2 ventanas del lichess, una para la partida y otra con el tablero de lichess / stockfish. 

¿estais seguros de que Monica no es una tia?


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y con eso burlas el algoritmo? Lo dudo. En todo caso no sé exactamente con qué motivacion alguien haría trampas en un torneo Paco o en cualquier partida random con un desconocido.



A ver, que estaba haciendo coñas con el evento Mónico.

Y sin trampa ni cartón, T_S vs Triptolemo!









Classical Chess • T_S vs Triptolemo


T_S (1709) plays Triptolemo (1593) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 27 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Nov 2022)

@knight te abofeteo publicamente con el guante.
Enviame a tus padrinos para concretar dia, hora y armas.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2022)

- Joder -dijo-
- ¿Qué? -respondí mientras le escanciaba su cerveza belga de 8´5 grados.
- Vaya día de mierda. 
- Sí -coincidí- Otro puto día de mierda.
- ¿Pues no me despierto hace un rato, enciendo el teléfono y antes de meterme en la ducha ya me están llamando de la oficina para decirme no sé qué hostias de problemas con un banco? Gracias, Kufisto, muy amable...

Agarró la copa con ambas manos y bebió un sorbo.

- Y llego allí -continuó- y encima me encuentro a un pesao, a un viejo podrido de dinero contándome su puta vida de pé a pá...Joder. Es un buen cliente, hay que tragar, pero sabiendo que no fuma me he puesto a echar humo empalmando un cigarrilo con otro hasta que al final se ha cansao de tragar humo. ¡Qué cruz, Kufisto, qué cruz!
- Sí, una puta cruz.
- Es el cambio de luna -dijo yéndose hacia la mesa donde le esperaban dos de sus comerciales.
- ¿El cambio de luna?
- Sí, el cambio de luna que todo lo remueve.

Bueno, no sé, no tengo ni zorra idea de los cambios de luna. Sé que a las tías les afecta en la menstruación pero tampoco es algo que me importe una mierda. Hace quince años que no convivo con ninguna y ya casi he olvidado todo lo relacionado con sus neuras. Sé que el cambio de luna afecta a las mareas. Pero yo vivo en La Mancha y el mar también me pilla muy lejos.

- Adiós, Kufisto.
- Adiós, chicos. Buena comida.
- ¿No sales a despedirnos? -dijo él, coñón, ya con los otros dos fuera y la segunda belga reposando en su estómago.
- No -sonreí- Me quedo aquí, en el corner. El día no merece ni humo.
- Es el cambio de luna -respondió tras pensarlo un poco.
- El cambio de luna, sí.

Y nos despedimos como dos viejos amigos.


Era una tarde gris y fría y llena de nubes bajas que poco después demostraron tener un cierto sentido. Llovió, en fin. A veces las lejanas nubes de los mares llueven hasta en el corazón de La Mancha.


Estaba sentado frente al ventanal. La fina lluvia caía sobre el asfalto para desvanecerse en pequeños charcos. Unos charcos pequeños más por el firme que por el agua: allí donde había una pequeña depresión del terreno, allí se juntaba la poca lluvia que caía del cielo.


"Es el cambio de luna, Kufisto, el cambio de luna...Lo de hoy es por el cambio de luna"


Sonreí a nadie mientras apuraba el segundo vino.


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> A ver, que estaba haciendo coñas con el evento Mónico.
> 
> Y sin trampa ni cartón, T_S vs Triptolemo!
> 
> ...



Estaba pendiente de otra cosa y he hecho el payaso tioserio    no he sido serio...
Puntito para tio serio...


----------



## Cazarr (16 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


>



¿Esas fichas de parchís están homologadas?


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> A ver, que estaba haciendo coñas con el evento Mónico.
> 
> Y sin trampa ni cartón, T_S vs Triptolemo!
> 
> ...



yo alucino con las virguerias que sabe hacer la gente,como se nota que sois nativos digitales de esos…


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Esas fichas de parchís están homologadas?



Las putas piezas Bauhaus, todo el mundo que las ve se cachondea con ellas, que parecen tuercas me dicen.. 

Me gustan, forma y función unidas, son como la opción de ver las casillas posibles, embebida en la pieza.

Las originales valen una pastaca, cosas de pijos:


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo alucino con las virguerias que sabe hacer la gente,como se nota que sois nativos digitales de esos…



ah vale,ya lo he pillado te puedes volver loco jugando asi…









pero lo de los gifs esta muy bien,no se por que no se cuelga aqui uno despues de cada partida para verlo en un momentito


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Nov 2022)

0 Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine 1









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Ignadaptado (2120) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2237) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Otra que palmo, no he sabido parar un ataque fulminante por la columna h con sus torres. Ya sabía yo que aceptar su sacrificio de alfil no era buena idea.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 0 Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cazarr (16 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 0 Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Joder, yo quería ver un Clavisto-Ignadaptado en Primera. Si no me equivoco te la juegas a todo o nada contra Apolo, aunque él tendrá también su doble oportunidad contra Hiperión.

Edito: sí, me equivocaba. El que tiene la partida pendiente contra Apolo es Jean-de-la-Fontaine.

Ergo Apolo es quien se la juega contra Jean y contra Hiperión. Medio punto condenarían a Igna a Segunda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Ergo Apolo es quien se la juega contra Jean y contra Hiperión. Medio punto condenarían a Igna a Segunda.



Tú crees que con un jamón me llegaría para que no jugarán al 100% de sus posibilidades? Les ves muy integros?


----------



## Cazarr (16 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tú crees que con un jamón me llegaría para que no jugarán al 100% de sus posibilidades? Les ves muy integros?



No los veo muy por la labor. 

Pero tengo un conocido que igual te puede ayudar:


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 0 Ignadaptado-Jean de la Fontaine 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si aceptar ese sacrificio no era malo en si,seguro que es algo totalmente teórico porque si no el no creo que lo hiciera (el módulo da ligera ventaja blanca),pasa que a partir de ahí entras en panic mode con un Ag5 que parece que estás ansioso por devolver la pieza y te suicidas...

Ya lo hago yo,maldita sea







no creo que sea teórico,el módulo lo marca como imprecisión...


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si aceptar ese sacrificio no era malo en si,seguro que es algo totalmente teórico porque si no el no creo que lo hiciera (el módulo da ligera ventaja blanca),pasa que a partir de ahí entras en panic mode con un Ag5 que parece que estás ansioso por devolver la pieza y te suicidas...
> 
> Ya lo hago yo,maldita sea
> 
> ...



Eso, tú encima ponme la partida en bucle.


----------



## knight (17 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @knight te abofeteo publicamente con el guante.
> Enviame a tus padrinos para concretar dia, hora y armas.



Te mandé un mensaje por lichess, a ver si podemos jugar el sábado 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Nov 2022)

BLANCAS JUEGAN Y MATE EN 2


----------



## vayaquesi (17 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> BLANCAS JUEGAN Y MATE EN 2
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263472



Parece fácil. Pongo el resultado que veo en el spoiler, pese a que no estoy familiarizado a la lectura de las posiciones en el tablero.



Spoiler



¿rey en e6 y peón en g8 cambiando a dama?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (17 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> BLANCAS JUEGAN Y MATE EN 2
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263472



Peon d7 jaque rey d8 peon corona g8 y a cascarla a parla. Edito: no 

Se trata de adelantar el rey primero a e6 y coronar después supongo


----------



## el mensa (17 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> No los veo muy por la labor.
> 
> Pero tengo un conocido que igual te puede ayudar:



Me cae bien este hombre con su sempiterna cara de estar puteado por el jefe y los jugadores.

Aunque soy más de Clemente, creo recordar que nada más llegar a entrenar al Murcia mandó a los operarios borrar las líneas de banda para reducir la anchura del campo uno o dos metros, todo lo que permitía el reglamento. Sería como llevarse a un torneo dos listones de madera para suprimir las columnas a y h seguido de un estilo ultradefensivo.


----------



## el mensa (17 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Parece fácil. Pongo el resultado que veo en el spoiler, pese a que no estoy familiarizado a la lectura de las posiciones en el tablero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con rey e6 haga lo que haga el negro está perdido. Clemente lo hubiera visto a la primera  donde esté un buen achique de espacios que se quite el "jogo bonito".


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Peon d7 jaque rey d8 peon corona g8 y a cascarla a parla. Edito: no
> 
> Se trata de adelantar el rey primero a e6 y coronar después supongo



No,ya no sería mate en 2 por una sorprendente jugada!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Con rey e6 haga lo que haga el negro está perdido. Clemente lo hubiera visto a la primera  donde esté un buen achique de espacios que se quite el "jogo bonito".



Que Clemente? Ahí no sería mate en 2. Por que no escribís la jugada 1 y luego la 2.mate


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Nov 2022)

Solo mate en 2 es mate en 2.Yo si te creo hermano.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Peon d7 jaque rey d8 peon corona g8 y a cascarla a parla. Edito: no
> 
> Se trata de adelantar el rey primero a e6 y coronar después supongo



No eso falla…en este la dificultad sube.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Nov 2022)

Señores, vayan concretando sus partidas, *todas las partidas deben jugarse como máximo el domingo*. No hay margen.

@ApoloCreed vs. Jean-de-la-Fontaine (L)
@knight vs. DjSoul (L)
@Clavisto vs. @el mensa

@Carmen Martinez garcia vs. @Don Pelayo 

@propileos vs. @knight 

DjSoul (L) vs. @blubleo 

@Hiperión vs. @ApoloCreed 
@exterriga vs. Leonberbiz (L)
DjSoul vs. @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! 
Hank vs. @blubleo 
@SpeedyGonzalez vs. @Clavisto 
@el mensa vs. @Capitán Walker​


----------



## exterriga (17 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> BLANCAS JUEGAN Y MATE EN 2
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263472



1-de6 (al paso)
1-. ... - O-O-O (única para evitar g8=D mate)
2-. b7 jaque mate


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Nov 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> 1-de6 (al paso)
> 1-. ... - O-O-O (única para evitar g8=D mate)
> 2-. b7 jaque mate



Bravo Excelente Exterriga! Habia que salirse un poco del pensamiento unilateral o los esquemas,de todas formas ha tenido que aparecer un titán de Burbuja a resolverlo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (17 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bravo Excelente Exterriga! Habia que salirse un poco del pensamiento unilateral o los esquemas,de todas formas ha tenido que aparecer un titán de Burbuja a resolverlo.



Con qué movimiento evitaba el mate en 2 adelantando el rey y después coronando?


----------



## exterriga (17 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Con qué movimiento evitaba el mate en 2 adelantando el rey y después coronando?



Enroque largo.


----------



## Capitán Walker (17 Nov 2022)

Hola, cómo va la clasificación? Para ir preparando el biscotto...


----------



## propileos (17 Nov 2022)

Los que teneis partidas pendientes con DJ escribirle a esta direccion por favor









DjSoul7 (1817)


DjSoul7 played 14327 games since Aug 9, 2019. Current Blitz rating: 1817.




lichess.org






ahora en horario de invierno son 5 horas de diferencia con Venezuela. 

@knight 
@blubleo 
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Cazarr (17 Nov 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Hola, cómo va la clasificación? Para ir preparando el biscotto...



Está todo en la primera página


----------



## Hiperión (17 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Ganiccus


Hiperion3 (2376) plays Ganiccus (1421) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ganiccus resigned after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## exterriga (17 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Exterriga vs Leonberbiz2


Exterriga (2261) plays Leonberbiz2 (2065) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Leonberbiz2 resigned after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Hay veces que con muy poco se obtiene mucho.

En la apertura, la iniciativa corría a cargo del blanco gracias a la mínima ventaja que proporciona el Alfil "catalán" de g2. Las negras siempre están molestas. Ese Alfil de c8 cuesta mucho sacarlo a jugar, y la torre de a8 llora desconsoladamente en la esquina.

Intentando crear contrajuego por mis débiles casillas del flanco de dama, c3 en especial, el negro no ha conseguido igualar. Fruto de la presión, ha cometido un único error.

Pequeña combinación a lo Capablanca y del resto poco más que contar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Ganiccus
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2376) plays Ganiccus (1421) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ganiccus resigned after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



El último movimiento no lo hice yo,se disparó solo,como comenté alguna vez el móvil me lo hace de vez en cuando,de todos modos me había equivocado un par de movimientos antes cuando ya me estaba cansando...

Hiperion es de la vieja escuela y no me dio el takeback,pues nada,sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas 

Toda la partida con el caballo atascado,me ha matado...


----------



## Hiperión (17 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El último movimiento no lo hice yo,se disparó solo,como comenté alguna vez el móvil me lo hace de vez en cuando,de todos modos me había equivocado un par de movimientos antes cuando ya me estaba cansando...
> 
> Hiperion es de la vieja escuela y no me dio el takeback,pues nada,sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas
> 
> Toda la partida con el caballo atascado,me ha matado...



Es que me he quedado pensando un rato si te daba el takeback, no sabía qué hacer. Casi quería preguntar a Cazarr (presente en la partida) qué podía hacer... 
Y como he tardado tanto en decidirme, al final has abandonado.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Nov 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Es que me he quedado pensando un rato si te daba el takeback, no sabía qué hacer. Casi quería preguntar a Cazarr (presente en la partida) qué podía hacer...
> Y como he tardado tanto en decidirme, al final has abandonado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2022)

Joder,Hiperion me ha cedido la victoria y ni me he enterado...

Luego en el final de maniobreo me he empecinado en cuidar el peón de b7 y me equivocado,pero es que realmente me costaba concentrarme...

Felicidades a Hiperion,se ha rehecho bien de un blunder gordo y es un tío duro 



https://lichess1.org/game/export/gif/black/t1upAR6r.gif?theme=brown&piece=cburnett


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Es que me he quedado pensando un rato si te daba el takeback, no sabía qué hacer. Casi quería preguntar a Cazarr (presente en la partida) qué podía hacer...
> Y como he tardado tanto en decidirme, al final has abandonado.




Crei que no me lo habías dado,de todos modos da igual,en esa posición ya estaba muy mal,me equivoqué antes con Td8...y eso que la otra opción que barajaba era Tg8 que tampoco era buena,había que bajar con la Dama a ayudar


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2022)

Ah...

25...d3 lo moví de manera demasiado impulsiva y me equivoqué,justamente,el módulo recomienda desatrancar el caballo ahi

Es que no había necesidad,aunque deshacer su estructura de peones en el enroque siempre suena bien su alfil blanco era un coloso ahí en la defensa

De hecho este fallo me parece peor que el otro que es un simple escotomazo,aquí era el quien tenía que ver cómo deshacerse de la presión y yo con la ruptura lo he facilitado,ha debido ser un alivio para el al verlo...ya digo,el alfil blanco lo jodía todo


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Yo no se que necesidad habia de hacer pasar a Hiperion este mal rato.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Nov 2022)

El takeback es un fallo del programa, no debería existir, solo sirve como fuente de conflicto.


----------



## knight (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Los que teneis partidas pendientes con DJ escribirle a esta direccion por favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le escribí el miércoles y aún no ha dado señales de vida, a ver si aparece pronto. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> El takeback es un fallo del programa, no debería existir, solo sirve como fuente de conflicto.



El take back lo podemos evitar si jugamos las partidas dentro de este equipo






CHARO ASISTENCIA team


EQUIPO DE SOPORTE PARA LOS TORNEOS DE LA WEB BURBUJA INFO




lichess.org





que para eso lo hice, para eliminar el take back y que el organizador pueda programar las partidas con antelacion. 

Asi evitariamos estas situaciones incomodas y que se acumulen todas las partidas en el final del torneo. 
Pero nada, ni puto caso, que no es necesario, pues vale.


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

knight dijo:


> Le escribí el miércoles y aún no ha dado señales de vida, a ver si aparece pronto.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Sobre nuestra partida te escribi por privado al lichess, ya me diras algo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El take back lo podemos evitar si jugamos las partidas dentro de este equipo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me parece todo OK, donde digáis


----------



## knight (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Sobre nuestra partida te escribi por privado al lichess, ya me diras algo.



Si, te dije aquí a ver si jugamos mañana Sábado, si te va bien. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djokovic (18 Nov 2022)

Muy duro el gambito Coslada


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2022)

knight dijo:


> Le escribí el miércoles y aún no ha dado señales de vida, a ver si aparece pronto.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Lo de DjSoul yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Muy duro el gambito Coslada



Excelente novedad tempranera! Y buena refutación línea por línea.Por eso en rápidas no tienes rival. En torneo si has jugado saldrá en el próximo informator (que no sé si existe todavía.Yo tengo los primeros 60.Edito buenas cacharros! Por cierto triptolemo y yo vamos a formar un equipo nos vendrías genial ya que vales medio equipo.


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Nov 2022)

Tanto hacer equipos, que al final se deshacen.. @porpeleas tontas


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Tanto hacer equipos, que al final se deshacen.. @porpeleas tontas



Hay constantes y variables.Triptolemo y yo somos constantes e inamovibles. Tenemos más voluntad que John Wick.


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

knight dijo:


> Si, te dije aquí a ver si jugamos mañana Sábado, si te va bien.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Vale pues mañana sabado a las 6 de la tarde de España si te va bien, o ya me diras cuando.


----------



## Djokovic (18 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Excelente novedad tempranera! Y buena refutación línea por línea.Por eso en rápidas no tienes rival. En torneo si has jugado saldrá en el próximo informator (que no sé si existe todavía.Yo tengo los primeros 60.Edito buenas cacharros! Por cierto triptolemo y yo vamos a formar un equipo nos vendrías genial ya que vales medio equipo.



No le veo aliciente a los torneos por equipos
Ahora estoy viendo lo del FIDE arena ,dan títulos homologados, eso es interesante, 25 euros al año.

Pues mira esa línea del gambito Coslada se la jugué al GM Antón por puro azar , me ganó fácil , me jugó la variante crítica de Ce7 , la partida está en Youtube, el GM Antón comentando en directo en el match que jugamos en chess24.
Minuto 26

Pd: recién me he dado cuenta que la holandesa es muy mala en la práctica porque el blanco puede elegir muchos caminos nuevos y buenos
es mejor 1.d4 d5 2.c4 y aquí o jugar el contragambito Albín con 2..e5 o jugar defensa chigorin con Cc6
15 años he tardado en ver la luz


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hay constantes y variables.Triptolemo y yo somos constantes e inamovibles. Tenemos más voluntad que John Wick.



Que dices de inamovible si cada BUNDESLIGA estas en un equipo distinto.


----------



## el mensa (18 Nov 2022)

Esta tarde, Clavisto vs. El Mensa, lo que viene siendo un Albacete Levante de toda la vida. El queso mecánico de Benito Floro contra la naranja mecánica de Kubrik, el ascenso de muchos foreros en juego.

@SpeedyGonzalez 
@Tio_Serio 
@Capitán Walker 

AVRICCC !!!


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

@blubleo hank100 (1868) te ha escrito en el lichess para quedar para vuestra partida. 
Ya le escribiras por ahi cuando puedas por favor.


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Esta tarde, Clavisto vs. El Mensa, lo que viene siendo un Albacete Levante de toda la vida. El queso mecánico de Benito Floro contra la naranja mecánica de Kubrik, el ascenso de muchos foreros en juego.
> 
> @SpeedyGonzalez
> @Tio_Serio
> ...



Yo me pierdo el evento, esta tarde tenemos torneito en la escuela zubietica, elo válido en 50km a la redonda manda!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Muy duro el gambito Coslada



Me ha encantado, lastima de ciudad...


----------



## el mensa (18 Nov 2022)

La variante cañada real Galiana


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2022)

En la misma entrada al museo de anime y manga existe un parquecillo por donde se accede a las instalaciones. El caminante pagó, entró y una muchacha le recibió para darle algunas indicaciones a las que tímidamente respondió con su acostumbrada parquedad. Luego se quedó solo y echó a andar.

Eran las primeras horas de la noche cerrada cuando esas rocas de forma ovalada desperdigadas entre la arboleda empezaron a brillar desde su interior. Todos los colores del arco iris se sucedían en rápida transición bajo unas notas de xilófono emitidas por altavoces ocultos a la vista. Los árboles cambiaban de color en cuestión de segundos, dando un aspecto de ensueño a la escena. El silencioso caminante, siempre prudente, dejó pasar algo de tiempo antes de atreverse a tocar aquellas luminosas rocas con forma de huevo. Nosotros lo conocemos y sabemos que jamás se hubiese atrevido a ello sin previa autorización. Y entonces vimos que las rocas con forma de huevo podían moverse sobre su peana con una sola mano. No eran ni rocas ni huevos de aliens. Tan sólo era una cosa que parecía otra antes de tocarla. Metacrilato, un circuito electrónico y algunas bombillas, eso era todo. Pero los árboles eran árboles, no había duda posible sobre esto. Y los árboles iban cambiando de color al compás de las falsas rocas iluminadas con forma de huevo de alien que parecían seguir las notas del xilófono que no podíamos ver. Y pronto, muy pronto, tanto el buen caminante como nosotros nos olvidamos de la superchería para maravillarnos ante la indescriptible belleza del extraño espectáculo. La intensidad de esos colores sólo se ve en los sueños. Pero el parque encantado era pequeño.


Era mi última hora en el bar cuando cambié de música. Salí a la puerta y encendí un cigarrillo. El edificio de enfrente ya estaba en sombra casi por entero. Hace cinco meses, a la misma hora, la sombra no llegaba a lamer ni su base. Pero han pasado cinco meses, ciento cincuenta días. Y poco a poco y a la misma hora pronto llegará el día en el que me vaya del bar y lo vea en sombras de pies a cabeza. Y con toda probabilidad no me daré ni cuenta.

Era mi última media hora en el bar cuando una pareja que no piensa en estas cosas entró al bar. Pidieron los dos gintonics de rigor y se fueron a uno de las mesas altas del ventanal. La otra estaba ocupada por una chica que hoy ha estado sola. Las otras veces, no tantas, quizá cuatro viernes, los pasó en compañía de una amiga o, como el pasado, con dos más. Pero hoy ha estado con su teléfono. Se ha bebido tres tercios con pinchos incluidos, algo que me ha sorprendido por se la primera vez que lo acepta.

- Bueno, adiós -dijo-
- Adiós.


Eran las cuatro y media de la tarde cuando salí del bar. Seguro que había menos luz que una hora antes.


Ni me enteré.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Hermes1277 (1-0)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> No le veo aliciente a los torneos por equipos
> Ahora estoy viendo lo del FIDE arena ,dan títulos homologados, eso es interesante, 25 euros al año.
> 
> Pues mira esa línea del gambito Coslada se la jugué al GM Antón por puro azar , me ganó fácil , me jugó la variante crítica de Ce7 , la partida está en Youtube, el GM Antón comentando en directo en el match que jugamos en chess24.
> ...



Lo de la FIDE ARENA sabía que era el camino tarde o temprano los desplazamientos para darle la mano a uno que le suda ,el mal aliento,el coronasidra volador,etc.desde casa a luchar por el título manda!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Que dices de inamovible si cada BUNDESLIGA estas en un equipo distinto.



Que ingrato! el 6 de Noviembre jugué con el NXN quedasteis Terceros y yo primero del equipo. Pero no fuiste muy efusivo conmigo y soy algo receptivo. Fue una excepción para que supieras que como compañero de equipo molo guay! Se puede decir que esa subida de categoría fue obra mia jeje


----------



## el mensa (18 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Hermes1277


Clavisto (1892) plays Hermes1277 (1720) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Enhorabuena Clavisto. Buena partida y buen viernes se me había quedado hasta la jugada (muy) paco por las incipientes prisas. Mis peones no comen al revés por desgracia. 

En pos del espectáculo Clavisto me ha ofrecido un take back favorable a mi sin pedirlo pero no lo he aceptado, me llevaba mucha ventaja de tiempo y era cuestión de ídem hacer otra mala jugada. La dimensión temporal es importante, puede que haya jugado mejor pero he pensado más, la cagada ha sido mía y es lo que hay.

Creo que ambos jugamos bien, mirando la posición y buscando errores del rival sin perder de vista las amenazas. El análisis lo ve todo y por mi parte "solo" tengo uno de esos movimientos de valorar varios y elegir el peor, otro con el orden cambiado y por último como siempre el que no tengo ni idea del porqué. Ah, y el último que ha sido el ídem clavo de mi ataúd.

Bueno, me llevo una partida de tú a tú y una combinación que he aprovechado muy bien. Gracias por asistir al encuentro, espero que les haya gustado.


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Que ingrato! el 6 de Noviembre jugué con el NXN quedasteis Terceros y yo primero del equipo. Pero no fuiste muy efusivo conmigo y soy algo receptivo. Fue una excepción para que supieras que como compañero de equipo molo guay! Se puede decir que esa subida de categoría fue obra mia jeje



Gracias otra vez. 
Espero que funcione bien el equipo tuyo y de Tripto, y que se sume mucha gente, ayudare en lo que pueda.


----------



## Djokovic (18 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Me ha encantado, lastima de ciudad...



si es muy gracioso el video , ademas el autor da una novedad muy buena de Da4 en esa linea crítica de Ce7


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2022)

Clasificación actualizada:












*PRIMERA*​En Primera División sólo queda una partida por jugar: *Apolo Creed vs. Jean-de-la-Fontaine*, en la que *Apolo se juega ni más ni menos que la permanencia*. Una derrota le descendería a Segunda; un empate o una victoria descenderían a *Ignadaptado*.

Apolo empata con Jean-de-la-Fontaine y se jugará la permanencia en el Play Off. *Ignadaptado desciende a Segunda*.

Por otra parte, *Hiperión*, con su victoria de ayer sobre el mismo Apolo, vuelve a ser *campeón honorífico del tercio de Otoño*. El empate a puntos con Robi en el parcial cae a su favor por la puntuación global (9,5 a 9).

*Exterriga *sigue ampliando su ventaja para obtener el *bronce*.

Mientras, en la *lucha por la medalla de hierro*, *Jean-de-la-Fontaine* saca un puntito de ventaja (3,5) sobre sus competidores: *Igna *y *Apolo *(2,5). De él dependerá deshacerse de uno u otro, ya que el que descienda no podrá sumar más puntos en Primera esta temporada.

Jean-de-la-Fontaine mantiene su ventaja en la lucha por la medalla de hierro tras empatar con Apolo y se despide del parcial de Otoño con dos partidas sin perder, en la cuarta posición.

*SEGUNDA*​
En Segunda, *Clavisto está cerca de certificar su ascenso a Primera*. Le basta un empate contra SpeedyGonzalez para subir directamente. Quien le persigue es *Tio_Serio, a quien unas tablas también le garantizaría un puesto en el Play Off*, pero necesitaría ganar y que Clavisto pierda para subir directo.

No obstante, *SpeedyGonzalez se juega un puesto en el Play Off*. Él necesita puntuar y esperar a que Capitán Walker sume menos que él, ya que en caso de empate a puntos Tio_Serio y Capitán Walker quedarían por encima de Speedy.

*Capitán Walker se jugará el Play Off contra El Mensa*, que no se juega nada. A_ Il Capitano _le basta un traspiés de Speedy para asegurarse la promo, pero cuidado.

*Triptolemo*, por su parte, se jugará la* promoción de permanencia* contra el 7º del Grupo A. En caso de perderla tendrá una segunda oportunidad para conservar la categoría en la repesca contra un aspirante de Tercera.

En el Grupo A las cosas están mucho más abiertas: prácticamente todos pueden ganarse el derecho a promocionar a Primera, y el que se descuide se jugará la permanencia en la promoción.

Quien tiene la* oportunidad de subir a Primera es Hank,* que con 3 puntos le bastaría un empate para superar a Tales, que ya ha jugado sus partidas. Una victoria sobre Blubleo podría ser decisiva.

Necesitará esperar a ver qué hace *Knight, de momento el mejor posicionado para el ascenso directo*. DjSoul y Propileos serán sus rivales. Le basta un empate y una victoria para subir a Primera.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2022)

Lucha por la permanencia! *Apolo vs. Jean de la Fontaine*









Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Ganiccus (1421) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2239) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lucha por la permanencia! *Apolo vs. Jean de la Fontaine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder,si se había mantenido la partida en el más riguroso secreto


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,si se había mantenido la partida en el más riguroso secreto


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Me voy a segunda como un campeón,y mira que medio veía lo que ha hecho en esa combinación,pero soy un monguer...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Puf..que 0'5 más turbio...

Me veo al organizador presentando una reclamación a si mismo 

PD: que bobo soy perdiendo ese peón,si es que la combinación que ha hecho la veía, pero digo "irá,a lo cómodo"


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Que conste que no sé si con el medio punto me mantengo,se lo leí a cazarrr en el que tengo fe absoluta...


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que conste que no sé si con el medio punto me mantengo,se lo leí a cazarrr en el que tengo fe absoluta...



Te la jugarás en el Play Off contra el Aspirante de Segunda. Nos habéis quitado el derby Clavisto-Ignadaptado, cabrones.












De la Fontaine se despide del parcial sin perder y con una pequeña remontada en la clasificación. Ignadaptado peleará por acabar el año triunfante y volver a Primera.

Como aliciente, recordar a Igna que el campeón parcial de Segunda obtiene uno de los cuatro puestos finalistas para obtener el título de Segunda. Así que lo mismo el descenso le trae un doblete.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Te la jugarás en el Play Off contra el Aspirante de Segunda.



Bueno,espero que será alguien más asequible que estos bichos que se mueven por la primera división...

Conmiseraciones a Ignacio,pero el tablero ha hablado


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2022)

Creo recordar que el derby Ignadaptado -Clavisto anda algo así como un 33-6

Casi que prefiero quedarme en Segunda para darle caña de una puta vez.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Creo recordar que el derby Ignadaptado -Clavisto anda algo así como un 33-6
> 
> Casi que prefiero quedarme en Segunda para darle caña de una puta vez.



Como dirían nuestros hermanos cobrisos "una competensia balanseada"


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como dirían nuestros hermanos cobrisos "una competencia balanseada"



Pero le gané un gambito de rey en menos de veinte jugadas


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lucha por la permanencia! *Apolo vs. Jean de la Fontaine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


>



lo hemos dado todo sobre el tablero y despues de una encarnizada lucha la cosa ha terminado en empate,no creo que nadie pueda tener la menor suspicacia al respecto  

el ajedrez es asi,no hay sitio en la elite para todos…


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo hemos dado todo sobre el tablero y despues de una encarnizada lucha la cosa ha terminado en empate,no creo que nadie pueda tener la menor suspicacia al respecto
> 
> el ajedrez es asi,no hay sitio en la elite para todos…



*EN OCASIONES VEO MALETINES





*


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo hemos dado todo sobre el tablero y despues de una encarnizada lucha la cosa ha terminado en empate,no creo que nadie pueda tener la menor suspicacia al respecto
> 
> el ajedrez es asi,no hay sitio en la elite para todos…



Hohoho, pinchas el enlace de la partida y te sale esto


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Nov 2022)

Tranquilo hombre,cuando te quieras dar cuenta ya ha pasado todo,como un mal sueño  








Bueno ya,basta de troleos,que esto es un juego de caballeros...


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2022)

Yo ya propuse antes del torneo de dar 3 puntos al ganador y 1 punto para las tablas, eso yo creo que evitaria en parte estos espectaculos tan lamentables.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo ya propuse antes del torneo de dar 3 puntos al ganador y 1 punto para las tablas, eso yo creo que evitaria en parte estos espectaculos tan lamentables.



Conste que me gustan los tres puntos. Pero la clasificación habría quedado igual.


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Conste que me gustan los tres puntos. Pero la clasificación habría quedado igual.



No, porque no se juega igual.


----------



## el mensa (19 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre,cuando te quieras dar cuenta ya ha pasado todo,como un mal sueño
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me hacía ilusión ver al dios Apolo en el inframundo, otra vez será aunque no se ha librado, todo depende de el orden de la última y penúltima jugada paco en la promoción.




En segunda lo que tú llamas infierno nosotros lo llamamos hogar.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo ya propuse antes del torneo de dar 3 puntos al ganador y 1 punto para las tablas, eso yo creo que evitaria en parte estos espectaculos tan lamentables.



Lamentable es poco.Hasta un medio subnormal como yo ve lo que esta ganado con la punta de la polla.


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Nov 2022)

Polémicas y descensos aparte, el formato de divisiones se me hace un tanto monótono pasadas un par de ediciones. No me apetece nada jugar en segunda, pero volver a jugar otra edición contra casi los mismos jugadores es algo que también me daba mucha pereza. Lo de hacer 3 bloques está bien, pero para el año que viene creo que sería más interesante hacer tres formatos diferentes, con premios para los jugadores más modestos para que todo el mundo pudiera luchar por algo. Por ejemplo, uno podría ser un torneo de grupitos + eliminatorias al estilo mundial de fútbol, otro un torneo suizo y ya el tercero podría hacerse con divisiones conformadas en función de las puntuaciones obtenidas en los dos primeros torneos, siendo el campeón de primera el vencedor definitivo.

Yo ahí lo dejo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Polémicas y descensos aparte, el formato de divisiones se me hace un tanto monótono pasadas un par de ediciones. No me apetece nada jugar en segunda, pero volver a jugar otra edición contra casi los mismos jugadores es algo que también me daba mucha pereza. Lo de hacer 3 bloques está bien, pero para el año que viene creo que sería más interesante hacer tres formatos diferentes, con premios para los jugadores más modestos para que todo el mundo pudiera luchar por algo. Por ejemplo, uno podría ser un torneo de grupitos + eliminatorias al estilo mundial de fútbol, otro un torneo suizo y ya el tercero podría hacerse con divisiones conformadas en función de las puntuaciones obtenidas en los dos primeros torneos, siendo el campeón de primera el vencedor definitivo.
> 
> Yo ahí lo dejo.



Ignadaptado en la olimpiada de ajedrez hasta la URSS jugó con Ghana o Burkina FASO. El sistema lo habéis elegido vosotros y es un sistema con poco sentido común….pero donde manda patrón,no manda marinero.No te apetece jugar en Segunda y yo tenia que jugar en Tercera, como argumentas eso?


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Polémicas y descensos aparte, el formato de divisiones se me hace un tanto monótono pasadas un par de ediciones. No me apetece nada jugar en segunda, pero volver a jugar otra edición contra casi los mismos jugadores es algo que también me daba mucha pereza. Lo de hacer 3 bloques está bien, pero para el año que viene creo que sería más interesante hacer tres formatos diferentes, con premios para los jugadores más modestos para que todo el mundo pudiera luchar por algo. Por ejemplo, uno podría ser un torneo de grupitos + eliminatorias al estilo mundial de fútbol, otro un torneo suizo y ya el tercero podría hacerse con divisiones conformadas en función de las puntuaciones obtenidas en los dos primeros torneos, siendo el campeón de primera el vencedor definitivo.
> 
> Yo ahí lo dejo.



Bueno, luchar, lo que se dice luchar por algo, creo que casi todos estamos metidos en algún fregado, lo que pasa es que puede llegar un momento en el que uno no se juegue nada por determinadas circunstancias, como por ejemplo que haya una, dos, o incluso tres personas que estén muy por encima del resto (es un ejemplo, no hablo de nadie en particular), pero vamos, en ese aspecto se puede decir que hay competitividad, o al menos lo veo así.

De cualquier modo es bueno anotar estas cosas, pero hasta que no acabe está edición aún es pronto para sacar conclusiones, aunque es verdad que ya se van viendo cosas.

De hecho cuando acabe la temporada habrá que valorar los aspectos positivos y mejorables de esta edición.


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ignadaptado en la olimpiada de ajedrez hasta la URSS jugó con Ghana o Burkina FASO. El sistema lo habéis elegido vosotros y es un sistema con poco sentido común….pero donde manda patrón,no manda marinero.No te apetece jugar en Segunda y yo tenia que jugar en Tercera, como argumentas eso?



Los formatos se van acordando entre todos, y la idea es que sean formatos que nos apetezcan jugar, aunque sea por ensayo y error. Esto no es la FIDE.



vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, luchar, lo que se dice luchar por algo, creo que casi todos estamos metidos en algún fregado, lo que pasa es que puede llegar un momento en el que uno no se juegue nada por determinadas circunstancias, como por ejemplo que haya una, dos, o incluso tres personas que estén muy por encima del resto (es un ejemplo, no hablo de nadie en particular), pero vamos, en ese aspecto se puede decir que hay competitividad, o al menos lo veo así.
> 
> De cualquier modo es bueno anotar estas cosas, pero hasta que no acabe está edición aún es pronto para sacar conclusiones, aunque es verdad que ya se van viendo cosas.
> 
> De hecho cuando acabe la temporada habrá que valorar los aspectos positivos y mejorables de esta edición.



Por eso hablo de premios para los más modestos. Aparte de que siempre lucharías por acabar en una división lo más alta posible al final, en los torneos presenciales suelen ponerse premios para los primeros clasificados con menos de 1.800 de ELO, de >1.600, etc. de tal modo que aunque sepas que no vas a ganar el torneo ni de coña siempre andas mirando por el rabillo del ojo a los de tu mismo nivel y competiendo de algún modo contra ellos para llevarte el premio correspondiente.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Polémicas y descensos aparte, el formato de divisiones se me hace un tanto monótono pasadas un par de ediciones. No me apetece nada jugar en segunda, pero volver a jugar otra edición contra casi los mismos jugadores es algo que también me daba mucha pereza. Lo de hacer 3 bloques está bien, pero para el año que viene creo que sería más interesante hacer tres formatos diferentes, con premios para los jugadores más modestos para que todo el mundo pudiera luchar por algo. Por ejemplo, uno podría ser un torneo de grupitos + eliminatorias al estilo mundial de fútbol, otro un torneo suizo y ya el tercero podría hacerse con divisiones conformadas en función de las puntuaciones obtenidas en los dos primeros torneos, siendo el campeón de primera el vencedor definitivo.
> 
> Yo ahí lo dejo.



Una cosa a mejorar era la de reducir de tres parciales a dos y ampliar las divisiones de 8 a 10 jugadores. Es verdad que el tercer parcial puede ser monótono.

Sólo planteo un par de dudas (sin querer ahondar demasiado en el tema, por ahora):
*1) ¿Qué opinas de la puntuación 3-1-0 en vez de la 1-½-0? 

2) ¿Un Grupos+Suizo+Liga no sería demasiado largo?*
Lo digo porque si somos unos cuantos el suizo necesitará unas cuantas rondas (semanas), la fase grupos-eliminatoria igual, y la fase divisiones depende de cuántos queramos poner en cada categoría. El combo Suizo+Divisiones lo veo fácil de hacer, el triple combo sería cuestión de hacer cálculos.

A mí me gusta lo que propones, es variado y lo corona con una liga pura final de divisiones. Si esa es tu propuesta para la siguiente edición yo la apoyo. Recuerdo también que propusiste algo parecido en agosto.



naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ignadaptado en la olimpiada de ajedrez hasta la URSS jugó con Ghana o Burkina FASO. El sistema lo habéis elegido vosotros y es un sistema con poco sentido común….pero donde manda patrón,no manda marinero.No te apetece jugar en Segunda y yo tenia que jugar en Tercera, como argumentas eso?



Por mi mala propuesta. La pretemporada clasificatoria fue una chapuza.

Lo que eché de menos es que cuando se tenían que decir las cosas no se dijera nada. Una vez enfangados es fácil ver dónde cojean las patas. En mi defensa diré que lo hice con la mejor intención.


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Una cosa a mejorar era la de reducir de tres parciales a dos y ampliar las divisiones de 8 a 10 jugadores. Es verdad que el tercer parcial puede ser monótono.
> 
> Sólo planteo un par de dudas (sin querer ahondar demasiado en el tema, por ahora):
> *1) ¿Qué opinas de la puntuación 3-1-0 en vez de la 1-½-0?
> ...



1. Yo personalmente prefiero 1- 0,5 -0, que es como se ha hecho siempre. No veo que lo de buscar descaradamente tablas exista aquí.

2. No sería más largo que lo de ahora. El suizo deberían ser 6 rondas. Grupos + eliminatorias, siendo los 26 que somos ahora, serían 4 jornadas en fase de grupos (Haciendo 4 grupos de 4 y un par de 5), y luego ya, según los que se clasifiquen para las eliminatorias podrían ser 3 semanas más (si clasifican 8) o 4 semanas (si clasifican 16). Es decir, como máximo 8 semanas. 8 (Grupos + eliminatorias) + 6 (suizo) + 7 = 7+7+7 (el formato actual), incluso un poco menos al no haber las promociones de ahora.

Y sí, completamente de acuerdo en que lo suyo es ir diciendo las cosas *antes *de empezar, y no dejarle todo el marrón al organizador para luego quejarse de lo que no funcione. Esto hay que construirlo entre todos, todas y todes.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1. Yo personalmente prefiero 1- 0,5 -0, que es como se ha hecho siempre. No veo que lo de buscar descaradamente tablas exista aquí.



Según los datos de la Liga 2021 (año pasado):

*4 tablas *de *87 *partidas en el grupo A (Elda)
*7 tablas* de *55 *partidas en el grupo B (La Sagra)
*2 tablas* de *18 *partidas eliminatorias

En total:
*13 tablas de 160 partidas en total = 8%*​


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por mi mala propuesta. La pretemporada clasificatoria fue una chapuza.
> 
> Lo que eché de menos es que cuando se tenían que decir las cosas no se dijera nada. Una vez enfangados es fácil ver dónde cojean las patas. En mi defensa diré que lo hice con la mejor intención.



La culpa no es tuya Cazarr ha sido mas que nada la dejadez grupal,yo mismo incluido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Nov 2022)

Pues a mi el formato actual me parece que esta bastante bien en general,asegura que todas las partidas sean mas o menos competidas y reparte muchos “titulos” por el camino,tipo tour de Francia con las victorias de etapa y en la general…

y lo digo cuando me han zurrado de lo lindo este año gracias al formato…



Spoiler: Importante



.


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Nov 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Por eso hablo de premios para los más modestos. Aparte de que siempre lucharías por acabar en una división lo más alta posible al final, en los torneos presenciales suelen ponerse premios para los primeros clasificados con menos de 1.800 de ELO, de >1.600, etc. de tal modo que aunque sepas que no vas a ganar el torneo ni de coña siempre andas mirando por el rabillo del ojo a los de tu mismo nivel y competiendo de algún modo contra ellos para llevarte el premio correspondiente.



En este torneo, en tercera, subir a segunda está muy fácil. Yo solo he ganado una partida en la campaña de otoño, quedando penúltimo, y estoy en promoción de ascenso a segunda , mientras los que están por encima aún no tienen el ascenso asegurado completamente, aunque si algo más de opciones.

Ya que ha salido el tema lo comentaré (casi) todo, aunque no quiero condicionar a Cazarr, pero no queda otra queda otra que decirlo, y es que las ausencias repercuten directamente en el número de participantes de tercera, pero bueno, porque aunque esté torneo es el más elaborado, a poco que fallen dos o tres lo condiciona todo.

Pues la tercera que en un principio habían aproximadamente unos 10 participantes, ahora son 5, y para la campaña de otoño cuántos quedarán? 

Tampoco quiero decir más porque yo sería uno de los principales afectados y no quiero que se diga que yo he condicionado el futuro del torneo, en concreto de tercera, pero vamos, el número de participantes es el que todos vemos.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En este torneo, en tercera, subir a segunda está muy fácil. Yo solo he ganado una partida en la campaña de otoño, quedando penúltimo, y estoy en promoción de ascenso a segunda , mientras los que están por encima aún no tienen el ascenso asegurado completamente, aunque si algo más de opciones.
> 
> Ya que ha salido el tema lo comentaré (casi) todo, aunque no quiero condicionar a Cazarr, pero no queda otra queda otra que decirlo, y es que las ausencias repercuten directamente en el número de participantes de tercera, pero bueno, porque aunque esté torneo es el más elaborado, a poco que fallen dos o tres lo condiciona todo.
> 
> ...



Era relativamente fácil al principio y al final parece chupado debido más que nada a las deserciones. Al dejarse huecos en 1ª y 2ª los "premiados" son los de abajo para poder cuadrar jornadas.

Al principio eramos *35*, en este (otoño) hemos sido *26 *(sin contar a Monica1988). Y para invierno vamos a ser 25 porque creo que va a caer otro.

Es decir, 9 bajas:
- *Monica1988 *por descalificación
- *Nelsoncito*, antes de comenzar la Liga
- *Orospeda *-por motivos laborales-
- *GranMonarca / calopez narcotraficante* -tampoco aparece ni por el foro ni por Lichess-
- *Charidemo *-se retiró tras acabar el parcial como Dios manda-
- *Chemanuel *-se retiró tras acabar el parcial como Dios manda-
- *JaviGZ *por desertar
- *Gueldos *por desertar
- *Freddygtv *por desertar

Y la previsible descalificación de *DjSoul*.

Probablemente tenga que hacer una última chapuza con la Tercera División y unirla a Segunda, si quedamos demasiado pocos. Este era uno de los posibles problemas que podían ocurrir y ha ocurrido.


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que el tema es que el torneo es demasiado largo, no era necesario hacer 3 parciales, asi es mas largo que cualquier materia anual de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones y la gente sale espantada. 
Es mejor hacer torneos cortos de maximo un mes, se pueden hacer varios al año con distintos ritmos de juego. 
Un torneo cada 3 o 4 meses estaria bien, asi da tiempo a estudiar los TUTORIALES PACO. 

Lo de las divisiones tambien se puede mantener, primera, segunda, tercera, y que no varien de un torneo a otro, el que baje a segunda en un torneo que juegue en segunda el siguiente torneo. 

Lo bueno de las divisiones es que todos jugamos el mismo numero de partidas. 

@knight ya estoy en el lichess, me escribes por ahi para nuestra partida, igual tardo en contestar porque estoy con otras cosas pero estoy.


----------



## knight (19 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo creo que el tema es que el torneo es demasiado largo, no era necesario hacer 3 parciales, asi es mas largo que cualquier materia anual de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones y la gente sale espantada.
> Es mejor hacer torneos cortos de maximo un mes, se pueden hacer varios al año con distintos ritmos de juego.
> Un torneo cada 3 o 4 meses estaria bien, asi da tiempo a estudiar los TUTORIALES PACO.
> 
> ...



Si, acabo de llegar a casa, ahora en un ratito me conecto

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2022)

Fistro de partida con @knight, lo mejor el ratico de cuñaos de antes de la partida, hablando del tiempo y demas. 
Knight tuvo problemas con el movil durante la partida por lo que solicito a @Cazarr que reparta los puntos. 
Medio punto para cada uno. 

Blitz Chess • propileos vs knightm


----------



## knight (19 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Fistro de partida con @knight, lo mejor el ratico de cuñaos de antes de la partida, hablando del tiempo y demas.
> Knight tuvo problemas con el movil durante la partida por lo que solicito a @Cazarr que reparta los puntos.
> Medio punto para cada uno.
> 
> Blitz Chess • propileos vs knightm



Partida de lo más Paco. Lo mejor como dice propileos, la charla antes de jugar.

No, nada de reparto, el punto merecido para propileos. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (19 Nov 2022)

En diferido partida de makwa2 contra Don Pelayo









Classical Chess • makwa2 vs Asturies


makwa2 (1482) plays Asturies (1042) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. makwa2 won by checkmate after 11 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





El tener fresca la toeria de aperturas da mucha ventaja y sobre todo por la lucha contra el reloj


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (19 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Era relativamente fácil al principio y al final parece chupado debido más que nada a las deserciones. Al dejarse huecos en 1ª y 2ª los "premiados" son los de abajo para poder cuadrar jornadas.
> 
> Al principio eramos *35*, en este (otoño) hemos sido *26 *(sin contar a Monica1988). Y para invierno vamos a ser 25 porque creo que va a caer otro.
> 
> ...



¿Gueldos es buen jugador , qué le ha pasado? Espero que nada serio.
Vale , veo que no ha jugado ninguna partida y que por tanto está en otras ocupaciones


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Gueldos es buen jugador , qué le ha pasado? Espero que nada serio.
> Vale , veo que no ha jugado ninguna partida y que por tanto está en otras ocupaciones



Pues gueldos hace 2 semanas que se metio al lichess por lo que veo ahora mismo. 
Orospeda se ha metido hace unas horas, le he preguntado si estaban bien, no se si es que ha pasado algo, no leen los mensajes, se han enfadado por algo, la verdad que no lo se, ya lo comunicare por aqui en cuanto me escriban.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Nov 2022)

knight dijo:


> Partida de lo más Paco. Lo mejor como dice propileos, la charla antes de jugar.
> 
> No, nada de reparto, el punto merecido para propileos.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Knight,he visto la partida y es un despropósito!No eres mal jugador para jugar así,pero sin duda estás descentrado,Propileos juega también juega mal de mas.


----------



## knight (19 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Knight,he visto la partida y es un despropósito!No eres mal jugador para jugar así,pero sin duda estás descentrado,Propileos juega también juega mal de mas.



Es que da hasta vergüenza postear la partida...

No he jugado ni una decente en todo el campeonato, veremos si no me lo dejo, no estoy nada centrado cuando juego. Sólo me divierten ya las de 3 minutos o 1 minuto.... 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Nov 2022)

knight dijo:


> Es que da hasta vergüenza postear la partida...
> 
> No he jugado ni una decente en todo el campeonato, veremos si no me lo dejo, no estoy nada centrado cuando juego. Sólo me divierten ya las de 3 minutos o 1 minuto....
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Pues razón no te falta,causa y efecto de la vida actual que llevamos de la inmediatez,de deprisa! Ahora! Para ya! Yo he quedado con un forero para jugar un mach a partidas de 30mn.Es más,se me pasa por la cabeza que si quitasen el 1mn y el 3mn el 80% desaparecía de este mundillo.En cuanto a lo que dices de jugar blitz yo también lo suelo hacer para no pensar demasiado aunque resulte paradójico.


----------



## knight (20 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pues razón no te falta,causa y efecto de la vida actual que llevamos de la inmediatez,de deprisa! Ahora! Para ya! Yo he quedado con un forero para jugar un mach a partidas de 30mn.Es más,se me pasa por la cabeza que si quitasen el 1mn y el 3mn el 80% desaparecía de este mundillo.En cuanto a lo que dices de jugar blitz yo también lo suelo hacer para no pensar demasiado aunque resulte paradójico.



Totalmente de acuerdo, inmediatez, chute de dopamina y a por el siguiente. Fast food, fast news, fast chess... Fast estímulos y así tenemos la cabeza, hecha polvo.

Toca ir frenando. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo creo que el tema es que el torneo es demasiado largo, no era necesario hacer 3 parciales, asi es mas largo que cualquier materia anual de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones y la gente sale espantada.
> Es mejor hacer torneos cortos de maximo un mes, se pueden hacer varios al año con distintos ritmos de juego.
> Un torneo cada 3 o 4 meses estaria bien, asi da tiempo a estudiar los TUTORIALES PACO.
> 
> ...



A mí el formato del torneo me gusta, y en favor de Cazarr, todo esto es un trabajazo.

El problema es que los que al ser esto un torneo paco que se hace por internet, como dices, al alargarse tanto todo, pueden pasar, y pasan, muchas cosas que hace que se retire gente, algunas pueden ser en relación con el propio torneo, otras pueden que solo tengan relación con el foro que no con esto, u otras circunstancias de la vida personal de cada uno que no tenemos porque saber, al igual que no sabemos si jugamos contra un rubio, un moreno, o un calvo, una mujer con pene o un hombre con vagina, o ambas cosas.

Lo que resulta paradójico, que al final la mayor virtud del torneo que es su complejidad, sea a su vez su mayor defecto, pero así es.

De hecho en lo personal no pensaba participar este año, porque con las anteriores veces pensé que vi todo lo que tenía que ver, y quería darme un descanso, sin embargo me pareció interesante el formato de este año y al final me apunté.

Eso sí, entre unas cosas y otras, espectáculo está habiendo, por lo menos me parece entretenido, siendo un proyecto ambicioso que está bien probar, experimentar e innovar, y ya si eso con la conclusiones a final de temporada, ya veremos qué se hace para el año que viene.


----------



## propileos (20 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> A mí el formato del torneo me gusta, y en favor de Cazarr, todo esto es un trabajazo.
> 
> El problema es que los que al ser esto un torneo paco que se hace por internet, como dices, al alargarse tanto todo, pueden pasar, y pasan, muchas cosas que hace que se retire gente, algunas pueden ser en relación con el propio torneo, otras pueden que solo tengan relación con el foro que no con esto, u otras circunstancias de la vida personal de cada uno que no tenemos porque saber, al igual que no sabemos si jugamos contra un rubio, un moreno, o un calvo, una mujer con pene o un hombre con vagina, o ambas cosas.
> 
> ...



Si si, si yo propongo cosas porque soy un pesao, pero no quiero que se entienda como una critica a @Cazarr, que esta haciendo un trabajo enorme, no es solo el trabajo que se ve, es todo el trabajo que no se ve, que es mucho mas. 
Igual @Ignadaptado cuando le toca organizar. 
Si existe algo es porque ellos han trabajado mucho para que exista, agradecidos tenemos que estar todos a estos 2.


----------



## blubleo (20 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @blubleo hank100 (1868) te ha escrito en el lichess para quedar para vuestra partida.
> Ya le escribiras por ahi cuando puedas por favor.



Buenas, el que me ha escrito ha sido DJsoul, hank no, y aunque este primero aparece online no me responde…


----------



## el mensa (20 Nov 2022)

Esta tarde a las 16:30 con el Levante-Badajoz se disiparán algunas de las dudas respecto a la promoción de ascenso del grupo B, conmigo como juez circunstancial.

Si alguien necesita de mi victoria deberá de enviar, en sobre discreto y acolchado, algo de pasta en moneda española hecha con metales nobles de cualquier época anterior al siglo XX, incluso monedas romanas sean de ceca hispana o no.

Bueno, El mensa - Capitán Walker si alguien no lo ha pillado.

Ah, ostia edito, aptdo. correos 666, 03700 Denia (Alicante). Si no pongo dirección, cómo van a llegar los regalos?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Esta tarde a las 16:30 con el Levante-Badajoz se disiparán algunas de las dudas respecto a la promoción de ascenso del grupo B, conmigo como juez circunstancial.
> 
> Si alguien necesita de mi victoria deberá de enviar, en sobre discreto y acolchado, algo de pasta en moneda española hecha con metales nobles de cualquier época anterior al siglo XX, incluso monedas romanas sean de ceca hispana o no.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos sigues la tradición y juegas a la hora del café! Un encuentro con Badajoz hummm de allí salió Ruy López.Tierra de conquistadores. Habra Apertura Española? O jugaras la Apertura Coslada?


----------



## el mensa (20 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Por lo menos sigues la tradición y juegas a la hora del café! Un encuentro con Badajoz hummm de allí salió Ruy López.Tierra de conquistadores. Habra Apertura Española? O jugaras la Apertura Coslada?



Gracias!!!
No voy a dar pistas, estrategia psicológica manda!!!! Así al menos la cagaré por méritos propios


----------



## el mensa (20 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Ricardinho1492


Hermes1277 (1720) plays Ricardinho1492 (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Hermes1277 resigned after 57 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ahora mesmo duelo del siglo de oro proceresco para desfacer entuertos


----------



## el mensa (20 Nov 2022)

Bueno, otra partidaza, otra derrota. Los dioses de la generosidad ya me hablan de tú.

Hemos firmado una partida aseada con pocos errores que se han aprovechado y desaprovechado alternativamente hasta que haciendo el Julio Salinas en defensa la he cagado y nunca más se supo.

Debería haber ido a simplificar más, tampoco he tenido muchas ocasiones porque el Capitán es un conoisseur de la francesa y se ha retorcido bien en medio de la tensión. Bien jugado por él, creo que no era fácil, el análisis así lo atestigua, pocos errores, el primero del Capitán que condiciona la partida y el último mío, como si se tratara de una película histórica, soy el mensajero, actor secundario defenestrado y pasado a cuchillo tantas veces.

Bueno, el formato actual me gusta, el único defecto que veo es no poder competir con los más grandes pero es divertido salir a tortas todas las semanas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Nov 2022)

Empezamos, Cazarr vs. T_S









Classical Chess • Cazarr vs T_S


Cazarr (1822) plays T_S (1737) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. T_S resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (20 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Darke vs Clavisto (1-0)


----------



## Cazarr (20 Nov 2022)

@propileos, Hank dice que ha escrito dos o tres veces a Blubleo pero a @blubleo no le ha llegado nada, ¿qué podemos hacer? ¿Sirve el cacharro ese de la Charo Asistencia 24 horas? Creo que a Hank le pasa mucho esto de los mensajes, ni puta idea de por qué.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Nov 2022)

*Cazarr 1-0 Tio_Serio*








Classical Chess • Cazarr vs T_S


Cazarr (1822) plays T_S (1737) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. T_S resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Puntito que no sirve para mucho pero sí para irme contento.

Partida más o menos igualada, con una ventajilla a favor de T_S al principio que poco a poco se ha ido igualando. Juego medio repleto de errores menores por ambas partes, y un escotomazo final (32. f5) suyo que me hizo ganar torre. Un escotomazo diría que de lo más normal. Yo en su lugar me habría dejado también la torre, por estar absorto en otro frente.

Me llama la atención, como dije a T_S en la partida, que desde 2015 hayamos jugado solo dos veces (mas la de hoy). Mi primera victoria contra él.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Darke vs Clavisto


Darke (1696) plays Clavisto (1892) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Clavisto resigned after 51 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




*SpeedyGonzalez-Clavisto 1-0*

@Clavisto
el doblete de rey y torre te ha hecho polvo
posiblemente la partida más dificil para mi ha sido esta (mi estructura no ha servido para nada util)
me he visto mal a pesar de que llevaba más tiempo en el reloj y ahí has recuperado reloj
Creo que es la primera vez que jugamos Siciliana, no recuerdo muy bien...

Vi un Db6 en lugar de b5 que atentaba contra el punto b2 por descubiertas (o cuando yo te desvíe el caballo) que me forzaba a jugar defensivo. Pero con b5 todo es más lento


----------



## Djokovic (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @propileos, Hank dice que ha escrito dos o tres veces a Blubleo pero a @blubleo no le ha llegado nada, ¿qué podemos hacer? ¿Sirve el cacharro ese de la Charo Asistencia 24 horas? Creo que a Hank le pasa mucho esto de los mensajes, ni puta idea de por qué.



El sistema de mensajes esta funcionando raro.
Yo prefiero contactar por el foro cuando es posible. Y acordar la partida desde aquí


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1267775



Abusón... 
Te voy a dedicar un video a propósito de Niemann


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2022)

@Djokovic 
Como se llamaba el gambito ese que nos recomendaste con d4? (que no encuentro ahora el video que pusiste y quería echarle un ojo...)


----------



## exterriga (20 Nov 2022)

Al hilo de sistema de juego: sabiendo que no hay uno perfecto, más o menos me da igual. Respeto y acato ante todo la opinión del que organiza.

En cuanto a ritmo de juego, me parece bien. El justo para que no se eternice y a su vez no sea una retahíla de errores.

Finalmente, y a pesar de ser parco en thanks, quisiera agradecer públicamente la labor de Cazarr. Sinceramente, yo no podría aguantar estar pendiente de tanta gente, por un lado, y soportar los egos de muchos de los que por aquí pululamos, por otra.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Nov 2022)

Tengo un problema y no sé cómo resolverlo. Llevo una hora haciendo cálculos para ver los posibles desempates y estoy ya exhausto. Pido ayuda.

Ahora mismo la clasificación en el Grupo A de 2ª es esta:







Faltan las siguientes partidas:
*DjSoul vs. AAAHHH*​*DjSoul vs. Blubleo*​*Blubleo vs. Hank*​
Hoy también estaba pendiente la partida *Knight vs. DjSoul *que *YO* *he resuelto 1-0 a favor de Knight por incomparecencia de DjSoul*.
Soul ha escrito al forero esta tarde, el forero le ha respondido a la media hora y el venezolano no ha vuelto a hacer acto de presencia, después de esperar a ver si se conectaba de nuevo.

¿Cuál es el problema? Que AAAHHH ha tenido la cortesía de ofrecer jugar a DjSoul mañana lunes para evitar la descalificación de Soul, después de escribirle este fin de semana. La norma dice que si faltas a tres partidas estás descalificado.

Ahí viene el problema: ¿qué pasa si AH pierde mañana? Si gana, perfecto. Pero si pierde yo veo el asunto un poco turbio. ¿Por qué? Porque creo que AH tiene el mismo derecho a reclamar el punto contra Soul. Lo que pasa es que si lo reclaman ambos (Knight y AH) DjSoul debería ser descalificado, y eso les privaría a ambos de un punto vital en la clasificación.

A Blubleo le he propuesto pactar tablas sin jugar contra Soul, porque ahí sí que ha habido un poco más de predisposición.

El otro que reclamó el punto contra Soul fue Hank, actualmente con 3 puntos y con partida pendiente contra Blubleo.

Otra partida que tampoco jugó DjSoul fue contra Propileos, quien le propuso tablas de mutuo acuerdo sin jugar, para evitar una descalificación. De no ser por ello Soul ahora mismo estaría descalificado.

Recordar también que en el anterior parcial de Verano ya faltó a una partida, y lastraba dos más pendientes que jugó en la recta final.

A mí, francamente -y esto lo digo como forero, no como _organizador_- me toca las pelotas este tío. No hace acto de presencia más que en UNA partida (ganó en buena lid a Tales90) y aparece el último día dispuesto a jugar todas pero a la media hora vuelve a desaparecer.

Ahora mismo no sé lo que hacer, porque tampoco tengo derecho a hacer y deshacer a mi antojo. Pero yo creo que lo más justo es descalificarlo (y paradójicamente el beneficiado de todo esto sería el único al que ganó, Tales).

Me espero a ver qué opináis y mañana compro vocal y resuelvo.


----------



## Djokovic (20 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> @Djokovic
> Como se llamaba el gambito ese que nos recomendaste con d4? (que no encuentro ahora el video que pusiste y quería echarle un ojo...)



no se si te refieres al gambito Coslada , los jugadores de Halloween (1.e4 e5 2.Cf3 Cc6 3.Cc3 Cf6 4. Cxe5!? ) pueden jugar también el gambito Coslada cuando el negro hace la secundaria de 3...g6!? y jugar 4.Cxe5 sacrificando el caballo.

Yo con 1.d4 estoy estudiando el contragambito Albin, creo que te refieres a este, por fin he encontrado una variante en el espíritu del gambito letón contra la jugada 1.d4
Miguelank me la recomendaba hace años pero nunca llegué a creer en contragambito Albin porque el peón negro de d4 quedaba muy débil. 
Además el blanco tiene muchas interesantes alternativas a la variante principal de 1.d4 d5 2.c4 e5 3. dxe5 , por ejemplo puede trasponer a la defensa Francesa variante del cambio Variante Montecarlo con 3.e3!? exd4 4.exd4 

Había probado el 1.d4 e5 , durante muchos años pero es muy mala y el blanco puede devolver el peón y quedarse muy bien aunque el negro consiga abrir la posición, que ese es el objetivo de buscar la jugada e5 contra d4.

Si nos hacen 1.d4 d5 2.Cf3 o por otro orden 1. Cf3 Cc6 2.d4 , entonces no queda más remedio que jugar 2..d5 y trasponer a lineas de Defensa Chigorin que tienen como objetivo también la jugada e5 a través de f6 primero.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> no se si te refieres al gambito Coslada , los jugadores de Halloween (1.e4 e5 2.Cf3 Cc6 3.Cc3 Cf6 4. Cxe5!? ) pueden jugar también el gambito Coslada cuando el negro hace la secundaria de 3...g6!? y jugar 4.Cxe5 sacrificando el caballo.
> 
> Yo con 1.d4 estoy estudiando el contragambito Albin, creo que te refieres a este, por fin he encontrado una variante en el espíritu del gambito letón contra la jugada 1.d4
> 
> ...



No era un gambito con Blancas y jugando 1.d4 que la liaban pardisima pero no recuerdo mucho mas.
Pusiste un video y el nombre era impronunciable


----------



## Djokovic (20 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No era un gambito con Blancas y jugando 1.d4 que la liaban pardisima pero no recuerdo mucho mas.
> Pusiste un video y el nombre era impronunciable



no caigo, yo os recomendé la de 1.d4 d5 2. Ag5 que era el Ataque Levitsky . Tal vez sea ese, pero si dices que es un gambito no sé a cual te puedes referir.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> no caigo, yo os recomendé la de 1.d4 d5 2. Ag5 que era el Ataque Levitsky . Tal vez sea ese, pero si dices que es un gambito no sé a cual te puedes referir.



Exacto, aparece como un mensaje de otro forero en el buscador, el cual ha borrado todos sus mensajes....





TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. 1.d4. (EXCEPTO DEFENSA HOLANDESA)


Pego un video de la Gruenfeld, teoria para jugarla con negras




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Nov 2022)

Por lo que comenta Cazarr, parece que realmente DJ Soul no tiene interés en el torneo, en mi opinión debería primar la sencillez para organizador y participantes, y que sea expulsado.


----------



## Djokovic (20 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Exacto, aparece como un mensaje de otro forero en el buscador, el cual ha borrado todos sus mensajes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si, tu mira la base de datos de Lichess , es muy útil para ver que líneas tiene mejor porcentaje para el blanco, esas son las que hay que jugar ( a menos que la máquina se vuelva loca y te diga que hay una línea mucho mejor aunque tenga malos resultados entre humanos)

El ataque Levitski tenía mucha victoria blanca, arrasaba de hecho, yo no la he jugado nunca de forma seria porque no soy jugador de 1.d4 . Si algún día vuelvo a jugar 1.d4 desde luego que esa sería una buena opción.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Nov 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Por lo que comenta Cazarr, parece que realmente DJ Soul no tiene interés en el torneo, en mi opinión debería primar la sencillez para organizador y participantes, y que sea expulsado.



Justo estoy hablando con él por Lichess. Se disculpa y blablabla.

















Sólo faltaba que mañana jugase in extremis con Knight y con AH, ganase a los dos y subiese a Primera.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Nov 2022)

También a mi me dio plantón y se salvó por la intervención de propileos, sinceramente tener un jugador así que molesta en cada jornada es más un lastre que otra cosa, me reitero en mi opinión.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Ahora mismo no sé lo que hacer, porque tampoco tengo derecho a hacer y deshacer a mi antojo.



Eso de que no decides solo como le has puesto en el chat...después del curro de organizar el torneo creo que es un derecho que deberías reservarte para situaciones "atascadas" por así decirlo...


----------



## Cazarr (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso de que no decides solo como le has puesto en el chat...después del curro de organizar el torneo creo que es un derecho que deberías reservarte para situaciones "atascadas" por así decirlo...



Ayer tenía la tabla actualizada con su descalificación, pero el cabrón aparece a última hora.  

A mí ya es que me sabe mal por @knight y por @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!. Les he mareado mucho con que si tienen que jugar y que si no.

Si aceptasen jugar mañana contra él yo me contengo las ganas y valido sus partidas. Pero todo pudiera ser que encima perdiesen (Hank reclamó el punto sin pensarlo dos veces).

Sobre la continuidad o no de Soul en el torneo ahí ya no digo nada. No dudo de su buena fe, pero obras son amores...


----------



## knight (20 Nov 2022)

Joder, acabo de ver que me escribió hace un rato. Yo no puedo jugar ahora, para mi son las mil ya. 

Si facilita algo, me da igual 1 punto, que 1/2, que 0 contra Djsoul.

La verdad es que no estoy con foco en el ajedrez a día de hoy. Ni te cuento si me ponen en 1a, no creo que rascara ni unas tablas. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Tengo un problema y no sé cómo resolverlo. Llevo una hora haciendo cálculos para ver los posibles desempates y estoy ya exhausto. Pido ayuda.
> 
> Ahora mismo la clasificación en el Grupo A de 2ª es esta:
> 
> ...



Descalificalo


----------



## Djokovic (21 Nov 2022)

El Albín empieza a dar sus frutos, victoria en 8 jugadas 








Bullet Chess • trolsatranc vs fool


trolsatranc (2388) plays fool (2458) in a rated Bullet (1+0) game of chess. trolsatranc resigned after 9 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (21 Nov 2022)

Cazarr, no lo eches hombre, a ver si subo a segunda y consigo al menos algún punto en los despachos.

¡Qué mala gente sois lo que decís de echarlo porque no se presenta a las partidas!

Al final el más listo fue la Mónica, que no se presenta? Pues reclama el punto. Qué coño es eso de pactar tablas sin jugar con ese jugador para que siga en el torneo? Estamos tontos o qué?! (Que conste que tengo aprecio al forero al que hago referencia, entendido que tiene algún tipo de amistad con DjSoul y le quiso hacer el favor, y que el el torneo fluyese)

Pues una cosa es dar un poco de manga ancha a alguien en un momento dado, pero que se sabe que es de fiar, pero hacer concesiones a alguien que da bastantes muestras de indiferencia? Pues qué queréis que os diga....

Pero vamos, si alguien quiere darle oportunidades al jugador, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

Si eso esperar a mañana a ver qué pasa.


----------



## propileos (21 Nov 2022)

Sobre el caso DJ perdon a todos porque en parte es culpa mia.

DJ es buen tio lo que pasa que entre sus temas fuera del ajedrez , los cortes de luz, y el trabajo que tiene al frente de su equipo en lichess pues se deja cosas por el camino.
Pero vamos entiendo vuestro cabreo.

A mi la expulsion del torneo me parece excesivo y como dice Cazarr pues tampoco seria justo que ganase ahora todas las partidas que le quedan y subiera a primera.

Yo propongo una SOLUCION INTERMEDIA.

Finalizar ya este parcial y darle todas las partidas por perdidas por todo lo que se ha comentado aqui.
Pero dejarle jugar el ultimo parcial.

Para las partidas de Hank y DJ se podria usar CHARO ASISTENCIA.

Por ejemplo tiene que jugar Knight con Hank o Dj, pues preguntar el lunes o el martes que dia y hora de la semana les va bien jugar.
Entonces si hay coincidencia en algo de lo propuesto por los 2 se programa la partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA.
La puedo programar yo, asi le quito trabajo a Cazarr.

Si no hay coincidencia o alguno de los 2 no contacta pues se pone la partida el sabado a las 6 de la tarde que es una hora standard/torneo.

Asi ya acaba la polemica, el que acuda a la partida se llevara el punto. 

Lo de CHARO ASISTENCIA yo lo usaria para mas partidas, creo que es una herramienta muy util.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (21 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Ayer tenía la tabla actualizada con su descalificación, pero el cabrón aparece a última hora.
> 
> A mí ya es que me sabe mal por @knight y por @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!. Les he mareado mucho con que si tienen que jugar y que si no.
> 
> ...



Yo únicamente acepto jugar porque si no no tengo opciones de ascender. Lo normal sería que perdiera, tiene más nivel que yo, pero ganar es mi única esperanza.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Nov 2022)

No sólo participamos en torneos para hacer puntos, sino para jugar ajedrez.

Tanto perdonar implica que hay gente que se ha perdido partidas que les correspondía jugar.

¿Qué pasa si sigue con el mismo plan? Pues que ya será responsabilidad de la organización, que debería cuidar principalmente a los que cumplen.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (21 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Sobre el caso DJ perdon a todos porque en parte es culpa mia.
> 
> DJ es buen tio lo que pasa que entre sus temas fuera del ajedrez , los cortes de luz, y el trabajo que tiene al frente de su equipo en lichess pues se deja cosas por el camino.
> Pero vamos entiendo vuestro cabreo.
> ...



3 incomparecencias = descalificacion, es la norma. No me parece excesivo, indica falta de interés y lo que es infinitamente peor, haces perder el tiempo y la paciencia a los demás. Ya sé que estamos en la Guardería pero aquí creo que tenemos pelillos en los huevos ya todos. Un mínimo de formalidad es exigible.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (21 Nov 2022)

A mí 3 incomparecencias me parece demasiado, bajaría la descalificacion a 2 incomparecencias.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Nov 2022)

joer parece que nos estamos jugando el campeonato del universo.


Un poco de paciencia, que llevamos vidas jodidas muchos...

Vida perdida por la mujer y la bebida,
he perdido el rumbo pero soy feliz,
con soledad y whisky.


----------



## Tales90 (21 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Tengo un problema y no sé cómo resolverlo. Llevo una hora haciendo cálculos para ver los posibles desempates y estoy ya exhausto. Pido ayuda.
> 
> Ahora mismo la clasificación en el Grupo A de 2ª es esta:
> 
> ...



Yo jugue contra él despues de varios dias detrás, que quedabamos y no se presentaba o no podia jugar, la cosa que me daba una razón lógica, cortes electricos por la puta dictadura narco en la que vive, por eso no me importaba y hasta que pudimos jugar.

Ya como veais, yo creo que si no puede jugar las partidas porque no tiene conexión a internet o tiene cortes y demás no debería jugar porque luego pasa esto que es casi imposible poder jugar contra él, se pasan los plazos y acabamos teniendo problemas. Eso sí es buen jugador.

De todas formas lo que tu decidas @Cazarr está bien, para eso eres el organizador que quieres echarlo le echas que quieres darle alguna oportunidad ok, tu decides que para eso te pegas el curro de organizar esto, tienes la autoridad.


----------



## MAD MARX (21 Nov 2022)

Oye apuntadme para la siguiente ocasion


----------



## Cazarr (21 Nov 2022)

MAD MARX dijo:


> Oye apuntadme para la siguiente ocasion



Apúntate al Blitz:






Juegos - V BLITZ de Navidad, 2022 | Torneo de Ajedrez | Ronda de Octavos de final


Bienvenidos a la Quinta Edición del Blitz de Navidad (2022). DUELO FINAL ... RONDA DE SEMIFINALES Jean de la Fontaine - Apolo Creed Jorge/Robi - Hank RONDA DE CUARTOS Jean de la Fontaine 1-0 NPCpremiun lichess.org/dnWDVBfD Capitán Walker 0-1 Apolo Creed lichess.org/WhgcEKv2...




www.burbuja.info





Y adjunta nombre de usuario en Lichess.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (21 Nov 2022)

Todo un ancho mundo de ajedrez en Internet, miles de rivales para jugar como y cuando te aperezca. Si participas en esta liga es porque tienes un interés específico en jugar esta liga y por tanto aceptar las normas. 


SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> joer parece que nos estamos jugando el campeonato del universo.
> 
> 
> Un poco de paciencia, que llevamos vidas jodidas muchos...
> ...



Si tú quedas con un tío para jugar y no se presenta, ese tío está disponiendo de un tiempo que tú has dedicado a jugar esa partida, quitándolo de otras cosas, o quizá incluso modificando tus planes para poder jugar esa partida. Aparte de indicar mala educación me parece una falta de respeto grave. Por lo que no es cuestión de jugar el campeonato del universo ni nada, sino de respetar el tiempo de los demás. En mi caso, todavía no me ha pasado, pero si existe incomparecencia no comunicada con antelación, reclamaré el punto y a otra cosa. Es todo lo que puedo decir.


----------



## Cazarr (21 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, que no se empañe el *ascenso de Clavisto a Primera División como campeón de grupo. *En cuanto sepamos quién es el otro campeón de grupo podrán cruzar alfiles para ver quién es el campeón de Otoño en 2ª.







Los clasificados para el Play Off son Tio_Serio y Capitán Walker.

Y aprovecho para publicitar el V Blitz de Navidad, cuyas inscripciones se cierran el día 1 y de momento esta es la lista de inscritos, faltáis muchos, animaos coño 

Hank
Jean-de-la-Fontaine
Leonberbiz2
Cazarr
AAAHHH
Apolo Creed
Knight
SpeedyGonzalez
Jorge & Robi
Propileos
Tio_Serio
Capitán Walker
Tales90
NPCpremiun
2B-san
El Mensa
Taipánidas de Mileto
Djokovic 












Juegos - V BLITZ de Navidad, 2022 | Torneo de Ajedrez | Ronda de Octavos de final


Bienvenidos a la Quinta Edición del Blitz de Navidad (2022). DUELO FINAL ... RONDA DE SEMIFINALES Jean de la Fontaine - Apolo Creed Jorge/Robi - Hank RONDA DE CUARTOS Jean de la Fontaine 1-0 NPCpremiun lichess.org/dnWDVBfD Capitán Walker 0-1 Apolo Creed lichess.org/WhgcEKv2...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cazarr (21 Nov 2022)

@propileos, ¿aceptarías el rol de 'delegado' de Soul? Rollo intermediario DjSoul-Burbuja. Utiliza el Charo 24H si lo deseas, para hacer la prueba piloto (aunque lo de los colores a mí no me mola...).

A falta de la partida Hank-Blubleo (que espero que se dispute en los próximos días) la clasificación en el grupo A queda así:







Si gana Hank, Hank asciende a Primera y Knight y Tales van al Play Off
Si gana Blubleo, Knight asciende a Primera y Blubleo y Tales van al Play Off
Si empatan, Knight asciende a Primera y Hank y Tales van al Play Off

Por número de vacantes, los jugadores de Tercera División ascienden automáticamente a Segunda (dos grupos de 9).

En principio está previsto que el tercio de Invierno, parcial final, empiece la semana del 5.


----------



## propileos (21 Nov 2022)

Si @Cazarr acabo de hablar con DJ, el hombre quiere jugar todo ahora, yo le he dicho que se relaje.
Que se olvide de este parcial ya.
Ademas le he dicho que se va a fusionar tercera con segunda entonces va a volver a jugar con la misma gente. 
Quitas las partidas de DJ y damos por cerrado ya el tema.

Lo que si me gustaria es que le dejarais participar en el proximo parcial.
Yo me encargaria de programar sus partidas con el CHARO ASISTENCIA y las de Hank tambien, ya se lo explicare.

Lo de los colores de las piezas cambiaria un poco con esto.
Serian los colores que determinara CHARO.

Se podria hacer asi para todas las partidas, asi estariamos todos igual, que cuando 2 queden para jugar pulsen en color aleatorio y lo que salga.
Luego en caso de empate se puede usar esto tambien para determinar el desempate.
En caso de empate a puntos y si despues de mirar el enfrentamiento directo sigue el empate podria pasar el que mas partidas con negras haya jugado.

PD - Para la partida de HANK-BLUBLEO se puede usar ya el CHARO ASISTENCIA, asi lo probamos.


----------



## Capitán Walker (21 Nov 2022)

Charo asistencia será el próximo Alexia (al tiempo).


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Nov 2022)

@propileos no te lo tomes a mal, pero yo prefiero jugar mis partidas quedando directamente con mi oponente.

Según he entendido, las partidas programadas en el Charo system tienen una hora de inicio inapelable, y a mí me pasa a menudo que tengo que ultimar algún detalle antes de ponerme a jugar tranquilamente, y pido unos minutos de cortesía antes de empezar, me pasa a menudo y no quiero perder esa opción, aunque naturalmente te agradezco el esfuerzo por mejorar el sistema.


----------



## Cazarr (21 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si @Cazarr acabo de hablar con DJ, el hombre quiere jugar todo ahora, yo le he dicho que se relaje.
> Que se olvide de este parcial ya.
> Ademas le he dicho que se va a fusionar tercera con segunda entonces va a volver a jugar con la misma gente.
> Quitas las partidas de DJ y damos por cerrado ya el tema.



He avisado a Soul de que a él sólo se le permitirá una sola falta. Al segundo retraso por el motivo que sea queda descalificado. Sus partidas atrasadas ya han sido resueltas (tablas con Blubleo y la partida de hoy contra AAHH). La composición de los grupos de Segunda en el siguiente parcial va por sorteo.

@propileos Sobre la partida Hank-Blubleo no líes al guiri. Yo le he propuesto una hora concreta, falta que Blubleo me la confirme.

El tema Charo Asistencia para el resto de partidas... stop inventing. Para casos como Hank que vive en el quinto pino o para Soul que es para volvernos todos locos vale. Pero el resto me parece una liada y te vas a hartar como tengas que programar veinte partidas a la semana.

A parte de que a mí no me convence lo de dejar el color a capricho de una máquina (encima le pones CHARO cabrón ) para un torneo regular y el tema takeback lo tengo controlado: sólo me parece aceptable en un enroque fallido, y no es un asunto polémico.


----------



## propileos (22 Nov 2022)

Si bien el CHARO ASISTENCIA solo para casos puntuales pues.
Ahi esta CHARO para cuando la necesitemos.

Solo decir 2 cosas, si alguien queda a las 8 y calcula que va a necesitar 10 minutos por retardo que quede mejor a las 8 y 10.
Yo he dejado de ir a cagar por acudir puntual a una partida y resulta que X se ha presentado 15 minutos tarde.
Yo ahi con la incomodidad y X tranquilo utilizando sus minutos de cortesia, no me parece justo.

La otra cosa es que el TAKE BACK no es polemico porque los sufridores del TAKE BACK tragamos y no montamos pollos.
A mi si me pides TAKE BACK ya me sacas de la partida hasta el final, eso no me lo puedes compensar de ninguna manera.
Aparte si juegas con el movil lo mas seguro que no veas la peticion de TAKE BACK, yo juego las partidas de la LIGA dandole todo el rato a la pantalla para abajo por si me han pedido TAKE BACK.
Es decir que la sola presencia de la opcion TAKE BACK condiciona las partidas absolutamente.

CHARO ASISTENCIA solucionaria estos 2 "problemas" pero como para una parte de la poblacion no son "problemas" pues solo usemos CHARO de vez en cuando o nunca.

Todo OK.


----------



## el mensa (22 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si bien el CHARO ASISTENCIA solo para casos puntuales pues.
> Ahi esta CHARO para cuando la necesitemos.
> 
> Solo decir 2 cosas, si alguien queda a las 8 y calcula que va a necesitar 10 minutos por retardo que quede mejor a las 8 y 10.
> ...



Oye, mucho criticar a la copropandi pero ahora te estamos imaginando delante del ordenador jugando, con la tortuguita asomando la cabecita entre nalga y nalga.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Nov 2022)

Se podría establecer la norma de prohibido takeback salvo cagada en el enroque. Bajo penalización de perder la partida claro, con una captura es fácil demostrarlo. Lo del takeback me parece marrullería. Ayer jugué tres partidas en lichess, dos takebacks. Hay que ver lo que le fallan los ratones y los móviles a la gente.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2022)

Para que un jugador como @blubleo quede último de grupo ha tenido que ser la hostia.

Rock N roll y chochos frescos, camaradas.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Se podría establecer la norma de prohibido takeback salvo cagada en el enroque. Bajo penalización de perder la partida claro, con una captura es fácil demostrarlo. Lo del takeback me parece marrullería. Ayer jugué tres partidas en lichess, dos takebacks. Hay que ver lo que le fallan los ratones y los móviles a la gente.



Vería bien que se hiciera un "pacto conjunto" para limitar el takeback al enroque fallido. Pero tampoco recuerdo muchas discusiones del estilo "_eres un miserable porque no me has aceptado el takeback_".

*Hacer una cagada electrónica*...
* mover sin querer una pieza que no es porque estás en el móvil​* dejarte a la dama a medio camino de donde la querías mover y sacrificarla gratuitamente​* mover un peón sin sentido​* etc.​...*es parte del juego,* *exactamente igual que en una partida real te puedes confundir de casilla porque sí*, porque esas cosas pasan. Pues en el formato en el que jugamos pueden pasar esas cosas y hay que aceptarlo sin lloriqueos.



Clavisto dijo:


> Para que un jugador como @blubleo quede último de grupo ha tenido que ser la hostia.
> 
> Rock N roll y chochos frescos, camaradas.



Ya te digo. Pero le queda una partida pendiente contra Hank: si gana puede subir a Primera.

Tenía también una partida pendiente contra DjSoul que los tres aceptamos dejar en tablas sin jugar, que estoy seguro que habría ganado.

Blubleo es top burbujo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pero tampoco recuerdo muchas discusiones del estilo "_eres un miserable porque no me has aceptado el takeback_".



En esta liga ni idea pero a mí me han insultado varias veces online por no aceptarlo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Se podría establecer la norma de prohibido takeback salvo cagada en el enroque. Bajo penalización de perder la partida claro, con una captura es fácil demostrarlo. Lo del takeback me parece marrullería. Ayer jugué tres partidas en lichess, dos takebacks. Hay que ver lo que le fallan los ratones y los móviles a la gente.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Nov 2022)

*La partida Hank - Blubleo está prevista para hoy a las 22.00h.*



Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> En esta liga ni idea pero a mí me han insultado varias veces online por no aceptarlo.



En Lichess sí, aquello es la jungla. Pero esto es suelo romano, aquí semos más civilizados.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Nov 2022)

Taipanidas mira,mira, de hace un rato a 10mn,el tío me propone tablas (a veces te equivocas y en lugar de darle a abandonar le das a tablas) lo rechazo y me pide el famoso takebalk tironicable.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269437



Joder qué pesaos con las tablas y el takeback. Pierde como un espartano acribillado a flechazos y deja de llorar!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> En esta liga ni idea pero a mí me han insultado varias veces online por no aceptarlo.



A ti te podrán insultar,te la suda . Pero el que lo pide merece lo peor de lo peor. Te has equivocado llórale a tu Puta madre,y no venga con mierdas de marcha atrás.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Nov 2022)

Pedir un takeback en un blitz…psss podria entender lo de ser inflexible porque es algo que puede descentrar un poco,se juega a toda hostia y corta el ritmo,

Pero en una partida con tiempo abundante,cuando se solicita al instante y por un error obvio…pues a mi me parece de cabezacuadrada y de taliban el no concederlo,que hay mas de uno por aqui por lo que ve.Otra historia es dejar al rival dos minutos pensando su jugada y pedirle el takeback en ese momento porque te lo pensaste mejor,pues eso si es tocar los cojones un poco y no es lo mismo que lo anterior,no se si aqui los ultraortodoxos y puristas del juego podran diferenciar el matiz…


----------



## Djokovic (22 Nov 2022)

Otra celada en la que me han caído. Esta vez en el gambito Letón.
Como jugador de gambito letón con negras, conozco una jugada que me la jugaron hace muchísimos años y se me quedó grabada en la memoria por la paliza que me metieron.
Es una celada brutal que pone el blanco al negro en la jugada número 3.
Puedes haberte estudiado el Letón en profundidad con piezas negras y jamás haber visto esta variante tan inusual que tiene el blanco.
1.e4 e5 2.Cf3 f5 3. d4 exd4 4.Cfd2!? amenazando Dh5 jaque.

Tras 4...exd4?? , tenemos ya +4 de ventaja según el módulo.

PD : Ganas un Torre limpia pero hay que tener cuidado en no dejarse la dama atrapada en h8. El estudio de esta línea esta enfocado en ello precisamente, hay que hacer las jugadas precisas si el negro juega bien esa variante que como digo casi todos los letoneros caen en la trampa de Dh5 jaque, pero la partida no esta para nada terminada , así que no hay que confiarse.











Blitz Chess • fool vs Dandel2i3Fernandez


fool (2311) plays Dandel2i3Fernandez (2389) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Dandel2i3Fernandez resigned after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pedir un takeback en un blitz…psss podria entender lo de ser inflexible porque es algo que puede descentrar un poco,se juega a toda hostia y corta el ritmo,
> 
> Pero en una partida con tiempo abundante,cuando se solicita al instante y por un error obvio…pues a mi me parece de cabezacuadrada y de taliban el no concederlo,que hay mas de uno por aqui por lo que ve.Otra historia es dejar al rival dos minutos pensando su jugada y pedirle el takeback en ese momento porque te lo pensaste mejor,pues eso si es tocar los cojones un poco y no es lo mismo que lo anterior,no se si aqui los ultraortodoxos y puristas del juego podran diferenciar el matiz…



Pero a qué te refieres con un error obvio? A "ops, me he dejado la dama. Puedo repetir?" o bien a un error de tipo técnico, mouse slip etc que es algo que sucede muy esporádicamente? Porque si es lo primero me parece algo infantil, es decir, se trata de no equivocarse, da igual que te percates inmediatamente o al cabo de dos minutos, ya has elegido tu movimiento, al menos así lo veo yo y jamás he pedido ni pediré un takeback. Y si es lo segundo, no hay manera de estar seguros, salvo quizá en el enroque, pero en todo caso es algo muy poco habitual que no debería condicionar ni un 0,5% de las partidas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Pero a qué te refieres con un error obvio? A "ops, me he dejado la dama. Puedo repetir?" o bien a un error de tipo técnico, mouse slip etc que es algo que sucede muy esporádicamente? Porque si es lo primero me parece algo infantil, es decir, se trata de no equivocarse, da igual que te percates inmediatamente o al cabo de dos minutos, ya has elegido tu movimiento, al menos así lo veo yo y jamás he pedido ni pediré un takeback. Y si es lo segundo, no hay manera de estar seguros, salvo quizá en el enroque, pero en todo caso es algo muy poco habitual que no debería condicionar ni un 0,5% de las partidas.



Incluso si se trata de un "ops,me he colado,puedo repetir?",si se pide al instante y no se hace por costumbre,en una partida lenta no me parece algo especialmente gravoso...esto ya es algo subjetivo claro.

Si el ops me he colado se hace cuatro o cinco veces en una partida pues hombre si,es para mandar a tomar por culo,pero ya digo,depende de cada uno


----------



## Cazarr (22 Nov 2022)

Qué parcial de Otoño más accidentado...

Final: V-F a favor de Blubleo por incomparecencia de Hank. Habían quedado hoy a nuestras 22:00h. Transcurridos los veinte minutos reglamentarios, la partida es de Blubleo.

La clasificación final en Segunda División queda así:





@knight renuncia a su primer puesto por motivos horarios, por lo que *@blubleo asciende a Primera División de forma directa*.

Asimismo, *@Tales90 y Hank se clasifican para el Play Off.

@Clavisto queda como campeón simbólico de Otoño en Segunda*.

No habrá promoción de permanencia por las deserciones y tampoco habrá promoción de ascenso a Segunda: la Tercera División quedará integrada en Segunda, con dos grupos de nueve jugadores.

*Vamos con el Play Off de Ascenso a Primera División:*






*@Tales90 - @Capitán Walker 
@Tio_Serio - Hank*​*Los demás, DESCANSO hasta el día 2. Ya os avisaré.*

Buena suerte.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Nov 2022)

Estos mozos ya están jugando:









Classical Chess • T_S vs hank100


T_S (1737) plays hank100 (1859) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. T_S resigned after 20 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Así da gusto


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Estos mozos ya están jugando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero Hank no era el de la incomparecencia de una partida justamente anterior a esa?


----------



## Cazarr (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pero Hank no era el de la incomparecencia de una partida justamente anterior a esa?



No, es la primera incomparecencia de Hank, que ha llegado un poco tarde.

El señor lastres es el venezolano, DjSoul7.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> No, es la primera incomparecencia de Hank, que ha llegado un poco tarde.
> 
> El señor lastres es el venezolano, DjSoul7.





> Final: V-F a favor de Blubleo *por incomparecencia de Hank*. Habían quedado hoy a nuestras 22:00h. Transcurridos los veinte minutos reglamentarios, la partida es de Blubleo.



Pero vamos,que da igual,tu a organizar y yo a disfrutar de lo organizado,no me meto.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero vamos,que da igual,tu a organizar y yo a disfrutar de lo organizado,no me meto.



Ah coño, no te había entendido.






Sí, Hank faltó a la partida contra Blubleo (de Liga). Por ende, punto para Blu. Pero aun así Hank entraba en el Play Off.

La partida de Hank contra Tio_Serio era de Play Off.


----------



## propileos (23 Nov 2022)

Yo, Hank y DJ jugaremos el tercer parcial con CHARO ASISTENCIA para evitar los lios que hubo en el segundo parcial. 
Yo lo usare tambien porque quiero ver que tal funciona. 
Pero bueno si programo una y al otro se le pasa no voy a reclamar el punto, programare una segunda partida. 
Dejo aqui el enlace de CHARO ASISTENCIA para que os apunteis porque tambien se puede utilizar para clasificatorios y en otras ocasiones. 






CHARO ASISTENCIA team


EQUIPO DE SOPORTE PARA LOS TORNEOS DE LA WEB BURBUJA INFO




lichess.org






El tema de los colores es el punto mas espinoso, solicito a PRESIDENCIA que haga una excepcion para las partidas con CHARO ASISTENCIA respecto al tema colores.


----------



## propileos (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno felicidades a @Clavisto y @blubleo por el merecido ascenso a primera. 
Muy bueno para el torneo que esten estos 2 clasicos en primera, le dara mucho empaque al tercer parcial. 
Enhorabuena tios.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> No habrá promoción de permanencia por las deserciones y tampoco habrá promoción de ascenso a Segunda: *la Tercera División quedará integrada en Segunda, *con dos grupos de nueve jugadores.



*¡¡Tomaaaaaaa tomaaaaaa y tomaaaaaa, soy un crack, consiguiendo ese merecido ascenso!!*

Sin jugar playoff ni nada. Ya sabía que tenía posibilidades de subir, y pese a mi desastrosa campaña, ahí estoy, con dos cojones en segunda división. 





*¡Aquí tenéis el trofeo que certifica mi ascenso, hijos de puta!*



¡Qué tiemble la segunda división que allá va Vayaquesí dispuesto a poner orden dentro del caos que se ha convertido este torneo!


----------



## Tio_Serio (23 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Estos mozos ya están jugando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pido un takeback a la partida entera. 

..joder que estaba a punto de irme a dormir viendo jugar a los cracks de lichess cuando me reta el amigo hank, yo no sabía por qué y le pregunto pero no nos toca, qué pasa y el tipo no me responde nada.

Y encima a mitad de partida me entraron unos retortijones que flipaba, total que me fundió, y haciendo casi el mismo sacrificio que hice yo en la partida con Cazarr sólo que a este si le ha salido bien.. 

Reclamo un minipunto, y que vuelva @Monica1988 a insultar a todo el mundo.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo, Hank y DJ jugaremos el tercer parcial con CHARO ASISTENCIA para evitar los lios que hubo en el segundo parcial.
> Yo lo usare tambien porque quiero ver que tal funciona.
> Pero bueno si programo una y al otro se le pasa no voy a reclamar el punto, programare una segunda partida.
> Dejo aqui el enlace de CHARO ASISTENCIA para que os apunteis porque tambien se puede utilizar para clasificatorios y en otras ocasiones.
> ...



Denegado.  

Haced lo que queráis. Si el que juegue contra vosotros no está de acuerdo lo suyo es que os retéis con los colores correctos.

Si no hay queja todo OK.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Incluso si se trata de un "ops,me he colado,puedo repetir?",si se pide al instante y no se hace por costumbre,en una partida lenta no me parece algo especialmente gravoso...esto ya es algo subjetivo claro.
> 
> Si el ops me he colado se hace cuatro o cinco veces en una partida pues hombre si,es para mandar a tomar por culo,pero ya digo,depende de cada uno



Eso es como decir que tienes un comodín por partida, no lo veo. El cerebro funciona de tal manera que se libera de la presión una vez toma la decisión y es entonces cuando ve lo que hace un momento no veía, por eso considero el takeback algo muy cercano a hacer trampa. Pero bueno eso ya cada cual, yo personalmente ni lo pido ni lo doy.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Nov 2022)

El sorteo de grupos para Segunda (*tercio de Invierno*) se publica en quince minutos:









Composición de grupos Segunda División


LBA 2022




echaloasuerte.com





Resultado:


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Nov 2022)

El que no haya visto el video que lo desvela, aquí hay un mate en 2 que el propio Carlsen tarda más de un un minuto en averiguar.


----------



## propileos (23 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Denegado.
> 
> Haced lo que queráis. Si el que juegue contra vosotros no está de acuerdo lo suyo es que os retéis con los colores correctos.
> 
> Si no hay queja todo OK.



Bueno pero si hay queja que podemos hacer. 
Los colores los determina CHARO, es la unica culpable. 
No me parece tan mala idea que el color de las partidas sea aleatorio, los que jueguen como hasta ahora que le den al boton central de color aleatorio y solucionado. 
Y tu de paso te quitas trabajo. 
Has quitado la tercera division sobre la marcha tambien podrias ceder en esto.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno pero si hay queja que podemos hacer.
> Los colores los determina CHARO, es la unica culpable.
> No me parece tan mala idea que el color de las partidas sea aleatorio, los que jueguen como hasta ahora que le den al boton central de color aleatorio y solucionado.
> Y tu de paso te quitas trabajo.
> Has quitado la tercera division sobre la marcha tambien podrias ceder en esto.



Las condiciones de partida pueden cambiarse si los dos jugadores están de acuerdo:

_7. *RESPONSABILIDAD.* Tanto el jugador que organiza la partida como quien la acepta son responsables de que se cumplan las reglas. No habrá lugar a reclamaciones posteriores al resultado si en la partida se han hecho diez movimientos o más —si un jugador se percata de una anomalía antes del 10º movimiento y su rival no acepta cancelar la partida, deberá retirarse de la misma para poder reclamar, o se dará por válida—. _​​Sólo digo que si hay queja lo apropiado es jugar como esté previsto, a mí me da igual. Si no hay problemas pues hágase, cúmplase.


----------



## propileos (24 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Las condiciones de partida pueden cambiarse si los dos jugadores están de acuerdo:
> 
> _7. *RESPONSABILIDAD.* Tanto el jugador que organiza la partida como quien la acepta son responsables de que se cumplan las reglas. No habrá lugar a reclamaciones posteriores al resultado si en la partida se han hecho diez movimientos o más —si un jugador se percata de una anomalía antes del 10º movimiento y su rival no acepta cancelar la partida, deberá retirarse de la misma para poder reclamar, o se dará por válida—. _​​Sólo digo que si hay queja lo apropiado es jugar como esté previsto, a mí me da igual. Si no hay problemas pues hágase, cúmplase.



Bueno ok pensandolo bien si el otro se queja es que esta presente, y si estan los 2 presentes ya pueden jugar con el metodo tradicional, lo que tendran que hacer para no cabrear a CHARO es darle al boton de tablas y salirse del torneo.


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

Ajedrez ultra bullet a 15 segundos:


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Nov 2022)

Muy interesante! Con los ratones de game se puede jugar algo,sabiendo claro. Yo juego con tablet y soy aplastado una y otra vez.


Djokovic dijo:


> Ajedrez ultra bullet a 15 segundos:


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Muy interesante! Con los ratones de game se puede jugar algo,sabiendo claro. Yo juego con tablet y soy aplastado una y otra vez.



Si, con la tablet se pierden los relojeos


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Si, con la tablet se pierden los relojeos



Pues gracias por decírmelo por que andaba con bastante impotencia! Siempre pierdo por 1o 2 sg.


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pues gracias por decírmelo por que andaba con bastante impotencia! Siempre pierdo por 1o 2 sg.



Jaja asi llevo yo dos años , aun asi desde la tablet llegue una vez a 2550 a 1 minuto.
Ahora casi estoy en 2500 cuando tengo acceso a un ordenador que no es mio y con un raton malo
Por fin gano algunos relojeos , es una liberación , ya solo falta un buen raton e internet rápido y no habra excusa

Ese es otro problema que tengo con la tablet, el internet se ralentiza y a veces me hace perder varios segundos
Entre eso y el click and click , es muy dificil ganar
Si juegas desde ordenador tendras que acostumbrarte al sistema de coger la pieza y dejarla en el lugar que es mas rápido que clik and clik 
Yo no estoy acostumbrado aun por eso no he llegado a mi maximo nivel (creo que podria ser 2600-2700)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Nov 2022)

Impresionante! Indudablemente en blitz y bullet eres GM y en lento llegarás porque tienes un don natural.


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Impresionante! Indudablemente en blitz y bullet eres GM y en lento llegarás porque tienes un don natural.



No, en blitz es lo que peor se me da , juego muy lento ahi y ya no es cosa del ratón, con la edad he perdido reflejos 
Estoy pensando en dejar de jugar a 3/0 y jugar a 5/3


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Añadir que me compré un ratón inalámbrico para ordenador personal y me bailaba tanto el ratón que era peor!



Esos estan bien , uno con pilas tenia yo , era muy bueno .
Ahora es que no tengo ordenador.


----------



## propileos (24 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Ajedrez ultra bullet a 15 segundos:



0,25 + 0 ahi se pasa el dia Ignadaptado peleando con los panchitos, cualquier dia lo vemos en un video de youtube.


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> 0,25 + 0 ahi se pasa el dia Ignadaptado peleando con los panchitos, cualquier dia lo vemos en un video de youtube.



Es muy duro el tío ese, dio paliza con el berserk en un torneo de 30 segundos , el solo con 15 segundos (video con su hazaña abajo)
98% de bersker

Ya lo decía Carlsen , el tal Andrew Tang, Pinguino, es el jugador más rápido del mundo







Andrew Tang - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





En lichess ha entrenado con Stockfish a ese ritmo de 15 segundos
Tiene 127 partidas consecutivas perdidas a ese ritmo contra la máquina y ganó una partida épica contra una máquina muy dura , Leela de 3300 a ese ritmo de juego, 69 jugadas a 15 segundos y no cometió ningún solo error !!








UltraBullet Chess • GM penguingim1 vs BOT LeelaChessOfficial


GM penguingim1 (2912) plays BOT LeelaChessOfficial (3233) in a rated UltraBullet (¼+0) game of chess. GM penguingim1 won by checkmate after 69 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org









penguingim1 - UltraBullet stats • lichess.org


Free online chess server. Play chess in a clean interface. No registration, no ads, no plugin required. Play chess with the computer, friends or random opponents.




lichess.org





La partida legendaria está en el minuto: 2:01:32


----------



## Clavisto (24 Nov 2022)

Dos mujeres pidieron café y fueron a sentarse junto al ventanal. Una de ellas, la más gordita, fue clienta habitual en otro tiempo. Ya entonces y con igual sobrepeso lo tomaba con sacarina aunque en otra compañía, femenina también. Pero han pasado muchos años, y tres visitas en tres semanas a última hora del cambio de turno no son suficientes como para hacerme recordar a la primera su manera de endulzar el café con leche. Sí recordaba bien su mirada hacia mi, un tanto hostil, que aún mantiene.

Y entonces el tío que estaba en la barra se volvió hacia ellas y habló:

- ¿Sois vosotras las de la tienda de al lado?
- No 
- Ah 

Entró al bar poco antes que ellas. Desde la barra y a través del ventanal le había visto aparcar el coche en zona limitada sin motivo alguno. Creí reconocerlo en cuanto se bajó y no me hizo gracia. Pero echó a andar y pasó de largo. Por curiosidad salí a ver. Caminaba calle abajo. Caminaba calle abajo como quien espera encontrar algo al volver sobre sus pasos. Pasé para adentro.

Salí a fumar y le vi sentado en uno de los taburetes que están al otro lado de la puerta de la tienda cerrada, fumando. Eché un paso atrás.

- Joder, es él.

No me había equivocado. Era él. Mi subconsciente lo había reconocido al primer golpe de vista. Poco después entró al bar. Yo, desde luego, no iba a salir.

- Hola -dijo.
- Hola
- Una manzanilla.

Sabía que iba a pedir algo así. Es más, sabía que iba a pedir una manzanilla. Siempre pedía eso. Estaba casi seguro que la tomaba con sacarina. Le puse azúcar.

- Sacarina -dijo

Se la di y le quité el sobre de azúcar que agarraba entre sus dedos.

- ¿Tienes Lotería Nacional?
- Tengo Lotería de Navidad
- ¿Como?
- Tengo Lotería de Navidad
- Ah...¿Qué te debo?
- Uno treinta. 

Sacó dos euros.

- ¿Puedo pagarte la lotería con tarjeta? No llevo efectivo.
- No.

Le devolví el cambio. Entraron las dos mujeres.

- ¿Puedes cambiármela a un vaso? Está muy caliente. ¿Sabes a qué hora abren la tienda de al lado? -Eran las cuatro de la tarde.
- A y media, creo.

- ¿Sois vosotras las de la tienda de al lado?


- Dame un décimo -dijo sacando un billete de cincuenta. Y salió afuera 


- Hola, Kufisto
- Hola, Alfredo

Es algo mayor que yo. Lleva un año de baja por ansiedad. Es un buen tío. Cuando éramos jóvenes nos matábamos con la mirada, luego nos olvidamos y ahora somos amigos de media hora en el bar. 

Solemos hablar de música. Él sabe mucho más que yo, al menos de música moderna; moderna en el buen sentido, claro. Pero a veces hablamos de otras cosas menos problemáticas, como hoy. O ayer. O incluso antes de ayer. Ya son tres tardes sin hablar de música.

Su madre se había caído lastimándose la muñeca en la residencia pública donde pasa los días desde hace unos meses, desde que su deterioro mental hizo imposible cualquier otra opción razonable. Le llamaron por la mañana, fue a por ella y se la llevó a las Urgencias del Hospital. 

- Vámonos a casa -le decía su madre- Aquí no nos hacen caso.
- No, mama -decía él- Tienen que mirarte
- Vámonos
- Que no, hay que esperar
- ¡Algún día Dios te castigará por todo esto!


Nos reímos por no llorar y la conversación derivó hacia su cercana pre-jubilación: apenas le faltan tres años. Tendrá cincuenta y cinco, divorciado de larga data, los hijos mayores y él en condiciones para llegar a ser abuelo, disfrutar de los nietos y tal vez encontrar el último amor.


Vino mi hermano y me dio el relevo. Era la hora de irme pero la conversación era buena. Abrí otro tercio y salí de la barra.


Luego salimos afuera para fumar. El tipo extraño seguía esperando la apertura de la tienda de al lado.


Una anciana con su tacatá reconoció a mi amigo. Nos contó que iba calle arriba para ve si encontraba a la paloma herida que había visto por la mañana. Llevaba con ella una caja de zapatos agujereada para meterla dentro y llevársela a su casa.


Una de las chicas de la tienda cerrada subía calle arriba cuando mi amigo, la abuela y yo nos despedíamos. 

- Ya era hora -dijo el tío irritante.


Me subí al coche aparcado al otro lado de la mediana.


Y vi a la anciana empujando su tacatá calle arriba a la búsqueda de la paloma herida que había visto por la mañana.


----------



## Djokovic (24 Nov 2022)

Aplicación divertida para escuchar al comentarista mientras juegas una partida en Lichess. 

Hay tres comentaristas famosos, un Gm ruso, Dimitri Komarov , Yasser Seirawan y Maurice Ashley . 









dmitlichess


Adds top-level grandmaster commentary to lichess.org (audio)




chrome.google.com


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Es muy duro el tío ese, dio paliza con el berserk en un torneo de 30 segundos , el solo con 15 segundos (video con su hazaña abajo)
> 98% de bersker
> 
> Ya lo decía Carlsen , el tal Andrew Tang, Pinguino, es el jugador más rápido del mundo
> ...



Lo que vuela la cabeza es que aparte de su posición tiene que anticipar los movimientos del rival, corregir premoves sobre la marcha y más cosas que no soy capaz de ver, todo en modo ultrainstinto. Me acordaré de este tipo cada vez que me quede con la empanada mirando el tablero como el que ve llover.


----------



## propileos (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno, para el que no lo sepa, la LIGA queda en stand-by a la espera de que @Cazarr regrese y pulse otra vez el play.
Le enviamos todos un fuerte abrazo desde aqui.
Animo jefe.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Nov 2022)

No sabía nada acercade tus problemillas , Cazarr, Muchos de nosotros arrastramos dolencias que en algunos casos ni tienen diagnostico y no sabemos si ni terapia. Espero que todo quede en un susto o que en todo caso tenga una buena solución. Nos vemos pronto.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Nov 2022)

Partida de ascenso entre tales90 y hank se resuelve con tablas 1/2-1/2








Classical Chess • Amjd2018 vs hank100


Amjd2018 (1820) plays hank100 (1874) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 29 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (25 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Partida de ascenso entre tales90 y hank se resuelve con tablas 1/2-1/2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno entonces tendreis que volver a jugar cambiando los colores ¿no @Ignadaptado ?


----------



## Tales90 (25 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno entonces tendreis que volver a jugar cambiando los colores ¿no @Ignadaptado ?



Ni idea dijo @Cazarr que me clasificaba yo. Pero que no me importa jugar de nuevo hasta la muerte, dile que se meta otra vez al lichess al colega que voy por él con negras.


----------



## propileos (25 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Ni idea dijo @Cazarr que me clasificaba yo. Pero que no me importa jugar de nuevo hasta la muerte, dile que se meta otra vez al lichess al colega que voy por él con negras.



Ah si te dijo @Cazarr que te clasificabas tu sera asi. 
No hace falta jugar ya mas pues.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ah si te dijo @Cazarr que te clasificabas tu sera asi.
> No hace falta jugar ya mas pues.



Tampoco me importa jugar... Si quiere nos la jugamos con colores cambiados. Y que pase el mejor.


----------



## propileos (25 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Tampoco me importa jugar... Si quiere nos la jugamos con colores cambiados. Y que pase el mejor.



Estoy mirando la normativa de la primera hoja y no encuentro nada sobre esto.


----------



## Cazarr (25 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Estoy mirando la normativa de la primera hoja y no encuentro nada sobre esto.



Mil disculpas. No lo actualicé cuando debía.

Para evitar prolongar los Play Off en exceso puse que en caso de tablas se clasificase el mejor clasificado (blancas), para premiar la buena puntuación.

T_S y Hank fueron informados antes de su partida. Di por hecho que Hank lo entendería así para la siguiente. Pero querría haberle avisado.

Ocurre lo mismo con el Play Off contra el Aspirante: en este caso al Aspirante le valen las tablas para ascender. Por tanto el defensor de Primera tendrá que ganar sí o sí.

Si os place lo hacéis así. Si creéis más justa la fórmula anterior de intercambiar colores hasta resultar un vencedor, adelante. Como prefiráis.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Mil disculpas. No lo actualicé cuando debía.
> 
> Para evitar prolongar los Play Off en exceso puse que en caso de tablas se clasificase el mejor clasificado (blancas), para premiar la buena puntuación.
> 
> ...



Hank y yo nos lo hemos jugado a muerte, despues de dos tablas en la tercera partida ha ganado él, por lo que se clasifica a primera el señor hank. Digno rival y gran jugador.








Classical Chess • Amjd2018 vs hank100


Amjd2018 (1829) plays hank100 (1868) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Amjd2018 resigned after 45 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (25 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Hank y yo nos lo hemos jugado a muerte, despues de dos tablas en la tercera partida ha ganado él, por lo que se clasifica a primera el señor hank. Digno rival y gran jugador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digno y caballeroso, Tales. Mi honra para ti.

@propileos puedes comunicar a Hank que su rival será Apolo, porfa?

No hay prisa, por eso. Que yo estoy en el banquillo.  

Si Apolo está de acuerdo en que las tablas favorezcan al Aspirante... Sea así. Si no, parlamentad civilizadamente.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Nov 2022)

@Cazarr la salud es lo primero, como si se tiene que cancelar el torneo, que lo lleve otro, o en pausa de forma indefinida hasta nuevo aviso.
Dicho esto, esperemos que el tema de la salud vaya a mejor. Un abrazo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Si Apolo está de acuerdo en que las tablas favorezcan al Aspirante... Sea así. Si no, parlamentad civilizadamente.



Si,estoy de acuerdo,no problem...

Vigila ese huevo


----------



## propileos (26 Nov 2022)

¿que tal las enfermeras @Cazarr ? ¿que elo tienen?


----------



## Cazarr (26 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿que tal las enfermeras @Cazarr ? ¿que elo tienen?



Las de la noche tienen el elo bastante bajo. Las de la tarde son un poco más 1800 pero sin llegar a 2000.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Las de la noche tienen el elo bastante bajo. Las de la tarde son un poco más 1800 pero sin llegar a 2000.



Una sutil celada o un brillante sacrificio y son tuyas


----------



## el mensa (26 Nov 2022)

Cazarr, antes de amputar empieza por lo básico de menos a más, prueba con la liposucción, es una operación sencillita sin riesgos. No lo cubre el seguro pero... "mano de santo".

A mi me funciona, el pen drive siempre debe de estar bien instalado y listo para usarse, hazle caso a Pazos y tito Guillermo puertas y ventanas emergentes.


----------



## nadie_importante (26 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Hank y yo nos lo hemos jugado a muerte, despues de dos tablas en la tercera partida ha ganado él, por lo que se clasifica a primera el señor hank. Digno rival y gran jugador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando hank ha hecho la apertura de reina y ha expuesto al rey ¿por qué no le has dado jake con el alfil? Ahí ganas iniciativa, dominas posición y el centro.

Para ser blancas jugaste demasiado a la defensiva.

Buena partida, por cierto.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Nov 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Cuando hank ha hecho la apertura de reina y ha expuesto al rey ¿por qué no le has dado jake con el alfil? Ahí ganas iniciativa, dominas posición y el centro.
> 
> Para ser blancas jugaste demasiado a la defensiva.
> 
> ...



Para mi ese no es un buen movimiento, no te da especial iniciativa, te ofrecerán el cambio por caballo y aceptaras perdiendo pareja de alfiles o perdiendo un tempo, dándole a el un desarrollo extra. Que se doblen ahí dos peones en flanco de dama no lo veo ni relevante, es más puede serle hasta beneficioso al negro. Mi opinión.


----------



## nadie_importante (26 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Para mi ese no es un buen movimiento, no te da especial iniciativa, te ofrecerán el cambio por caballo y aceptaras perdiendo pareja de alfiles o perdiendo un tempo, dándole a el un desarrollo extra. Que se doblen ahí dos peones en flanco de dama no lo veo ni relevante, es más puede serle hasta beneficioso al negro. Mi opinión.



Bueno, lo más lógico sería gambito de alfiles si protege con su alfil o protege con el caballo, con lo que se lo clavas. Más que cambiar alfil por caballo, es molestar dejando la pieza bloqueada.

En ambas situaciones, tienes la iniciativa, ya que estás dominado el centro y puedes seguir presionando.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Nov 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Bueno, lo más lógico sería gambito de alfiles si protege con su alfil o protege con el caballo, con lo que se lo clavas. Más que cambiar alfil por caballo, es molestar dejando la pieza bloqueada.
> 
> En ambas situaciones, tienes la iniciativa, ya que estás dominado el centro y puedes seguir presionando.



Yo elegiría Ac4 para presionar la casilla f7 y si no lo bloquea tienes opción de avanzar caballo a f5 o sacrificar el alfil para extraer al rey que es algo que ya le pone a la defensiva, para mi merece la pena.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Nov 2022)

Por experiencia, @Cazarr , te digo que el dolor de huevos y cierta inflamación puede ser por el stress. No te rayes más de lo necesario que tú eres de rayarte a muerte.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo elegiría Ac4 para presionar la casilla f7 y si no lo bloquea tienes opción de avanzar caballo a f5 o sacrificar el alfil para extraer al rey que es algo que ya le pone a la defensiva, para mi merece la pena.



@Taipánidas de Mileto disculpe, pero ¿Con quién dialoga usted si no es mucho preguntar?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Taipánidas de Mileto disculpe, pero ¿Con quién dialoga usted si no es mucho preguntar?



Con el florero nadie_importante


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Longines vs AMPK1347


Longines (1968) plays AMPK1347 (2074) in a rated Classical (25+0) game of chess. AMPK1347 resigned after 39 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Classical Chess • Longines vs AMPK1347
> 
> 
> Longines (1968) plays AMPK1347 (2074) in a rated Classical (25+0) game of chess. AMPK1347 resigned after 39 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Se que supone sacrificio jugar así.Pero lo recomiendo,podéis profundizar más,calcular mejor,porque a la larga el blitz os puede perjudicar.Si bien reconozco que te obliga a espabilar.Hoy en día es una gran ventaja para mejorar la ayuda de Stockfish por decirte la mejora y el plan a seguir,incluso eliminando conceptos y variantes erróneas del pasado.El inconveniente es tal vez la sombra de que te estén haciendo trampas pero dudo que se metan muchos en esta modalidad.Como dato curioso después de jugar lento y profundo jugué a Blitz 3mn y obtuve buen resultado .Por lo tanto son un buen complemento.Vosotros que sois jóvenes lo aprovechareis.En mis tiempos antes de Cristo no existía el blitz prácticamente . Solo el informal a 5mn. De hecho yo jugaba con relojes de cuerda jeje


----------



## el mensa (27 Nov 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Cuando hank ha hecho la apertura de reina y ha expuesto al rey ¿por qué no le has dado jake con el alfil? Ahí ganas iniciativa, dominas posición y el centro.
> 
> Para ser blancas jugaste demasiado a la defensiva.
> 
> ...



En siciliana sacar a pasear tan pronto el alfil de casillas blancas son los ataques Rossolimo y Bowdler, si no recuedo mal, con sus variantes, pronto o posterior a jugar peón d4 y el cambio del c negro por el d blanco.

En mi opinión son unas líneas bastante sencillas que facilita al jugador de negras llegar a igualar la apertura y/o quedarse en una situación cómoda, cosa que según la teoría estratégica de la siciliana en línea principal NO es bueno para el blanco que debe preparar un ataque alevoso e intenso desde YA!!! Preparar y ejecutar cuando toque, el quid de la cuestión...

Pero, el jaque ese temprano tiene defensa por parte del negro y pocas tácticas derivadas para el blanco que son fáciles de contrarrestar por el negro, contraviniendo lo anterior. Recomiendo para mejoras personales que mires algo, aunque sea vídeos del yutub, de las tácticas derivadas de esa posición, ataques y estrategia a seguir, así es como lo suelo hacer yo para jugar las aperturas (elegidas) bien y cagarla más adelante por mis propias idas de pelota. Mira en los tutoriales PACO de tito Propi, igual hay algo.

De todas formas tranqui, a nuestro nivel lo bonito es que cualquier apertura es buena si sabes que hacer y continuar; si no la cagas muy fuerte dejándote una pieza o varias; si el jugador de enfrente no te sobrepasa mucho en nivel o no se ha preocupado mucho en conocer la siciliana.

A ver si encuentro algo...



Aquí podemos ver dos tuercebotas sin puta idea del ajedrez jugando el pastorcillo, sacando el blanco a pasear la dama en la segunda jugada, etc. Supongo que se confió debido al bajo nivel que le suponía al oponente  . Y no sale mal...

Atentamente, su gañán siciliano de guardia.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Nov 2022)

Sobre Ivanchuk y la agonía tras las derrotas


Después de su derrota hace unos días ante el GM filipino de 16 años Wesley So, el GM ucraniano Ivanchuk en una entrevista realizó manifestaciones que podían interpretarse como que había decidido retirarse del ajedrez profesional. Más adelante lo desmintió y pidió perdón a sus seguidores. Marcel...




es.chessbase.com




Esto viene a raíz de recordar la brillante victoria de Ivanchuk en Linares 1991 que yo recordaba que Kasparov ante la Rossolimo B51 de Vasily jugó Cd7 una jugada ambiciosa que lo llevo a la derrota.La línea secundaria evitaba lo que decía Salov que el ogro de Bakú sacaba a la élite 500 puntos Elo en las aperturas.


----------



## el mensa (27 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Sobre Ivanchuk y la agonía tras las derrotas
> 
> 
> Después de su derrota hace unos días ante el GM filipino de 16 años Wesley So, el GM ucraniano Ivanchuk en una entrevista realizó manifestaciones que podían interpretarse como que había decidido retirarse del ajedrez profesional. Más adelante lo desmintió y pidió perdón a sus seguidores. Marcel...
> ...



Oye, me surge una duda, quién era el crack de por allí que asistía a los torneos ataviado con un chándal de yonki? Lo confundo con este por el nombre o las enormes legañas que tengo para los nombres y las caras.


----------



## propileos (27 Nov 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> En siciliana sacar a pasear tan pronto el alfil de casillas blancas son los ataques Rossolimo y Bowdler, si no recuedo mal, con sus variantes, pronto o posterior a jugar peón d4 y el cambio del c negro por el d blanco.
> 
> En mi opinión son unas líneas bastante sencillas que facilita al jugador de negras llegar a igualar la apertura y/o quedarse en una situación cómoda, cosa que según la teoría estratégica de la siciliana en línea principal NO es bueno para el blanco que debe preparar un ataque alevoso e intenso desde YA!!! Preparar y ejecutar cuando toque, el quid de la cuestión...
> 
> ...



En los TUTORIALES PACO tambien puedes postear tu lo que quieras Mensa, si te parece interesante. 
En el TUTORIAL PACO de la Siciliana hay algo de la Rossolimo, pero poca cosa. 
Como yo no juego siciliana con negras y con blancas lo ataco con el MORRA pues casi que el hilo es tematico del MORRA. 
Pero hay poca cosa, si subis cosas ya haria gifs.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Nov 2022)

Dudaba. Elegí esa película por su director. No me apetecía nada revisitar los clásicos de mi juventud. Cuando a veces lo hago suelo llevarme una decepción. No siempre, claro: todavía hay viejas películas que soportan el paso de mi tiempo. Por aquello fue que decidí verla por primera vez a cuarenta años de su estreno.

Era una de sus últimas películas. Primero fue el título lo que alertó mi atención, luego la portada y después leer en la ficha que estaba dirigida por él. No me sonaba ni de casualidad. Bien, perfecto, no importaba nada, mejor aún. Tenía por delante casi dos horas de un film desconocido del tío que realizó una de esas películas que soplan las cenizas de todos los años pasados desde que la viste por primera vez.

La vi entera. El final se hizo un tanto largo, absurdo y deslavazado. Había sido una extraña película. Él ya estaba viejo y sin embargo podías sentir que lo había pasado bien rodándola. Apagué el ordenador y me fui a la cama. Tardé en dormirme.

Desperté mucho antes de tiempo y poco después oí maullar a la gata. Pensé si habría sido ella y no mis sueños quien me había desvelado antes de tomarse un descanso. Tiene una maullido tristísimo, te parte el corazón. Y los sueños. No permití su entrada al dormitorio. Poco después calló, vencida. Aún tenía una película de sueño por delante y al final caí en ella no sin dar antes mil vueltas sobre el colchón.

Lo bueno de hacer las cosas bien y a lo grande es que si sobra sirve para otro día. Cuando uno está en ello puede acabar un tanto pillado de tiempo, pero sabe que o se da muy bien, demasiado bien, o lo más probable es que con eso sea más que suficiente para mañana. Y allí, bien resguardada en el frigorífico del bar, estaba la olla con la mitad del gran guiso de patatas con chorizo picantón que realicé ayer. Hoy incluso estaría mejor.

Fue una mañana demasiado relajada. Llegó el mediodía y la caja estaba a medio gas. Las mismas cañas parecían lanzas en un largo primer momento. Pero acabaron por ceder una vez más.

Eran las tres y media largas cuando pude echarme una cerveza con mi colega. Salimos a fumar un cigarrillo, hablamos de la Navidad a las puertas y de aquella Nochevieja que pasó en su puticlub de confianza.


Una hora más tarde, a punto de irme, entraron dos compañeros de escuela con sus esposas e hijos.

- ¡Hombre, Kufisto! ¡Por una vez te pillamos!
- Estoy a punto de irme -sonreí- ¿Qué queréis?

Cafés. Y se fueron al ventanal.


- Gracias, Kufisto -dijo una de ellas al servirle el suyo.
- No hay de qué -respondí un tanto sorprendido al oír mi nombre en sus labios.


Hacía tiempo que no nos veíamos.


Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que nos vimos por primera vez.




(A mi amigo @Cazarr)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Nov 2022)

Classical Chess • Longines vs ChessClubKomotini


Longines (2024) plays ChessClubKomotini (2332) in a rated Classical (25+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 58 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (30 Nov 2022)

@ApoloCreed tu puedes jugar con Hank no, asi terminamos el segundo parcial ya.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @ApoloCreed tu puedes jugar con Hank no, asi terminamos el segundo parcial ya.



pero esto no esta parado a la espera de saber si Cazarr sobrevive o no?


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2022)

- ¡Míralo! -dijo extendiendo el móvil hacia mi lado de la barra.

Pues sí, muy hermoso.

Era una fotografía de él con su pajarito multicolor posado en el hombro, una fotografía que sin duda alguna la había echado su hermano, también presente en la conversación.

Son de otro pueblo. Hace unos años que vienen por aquí. Revisiones médicas. Son algo mayores que yo, no mucho, y el más pequeño, el del pajarito en el hombro, carga con el bicho dentro. Hubo un tiempo en el que pareció haberse ido por las cloacas pero no; tan sólo estaba latente, como todos.

Hará medio año que el otro, el alto, el más risueño de los tres (pues al principio fueron tres, lo recuerdo bien), me dijo que estaba en lo mismo. Así que ahora andan por aquí un par de veces por semana.

Contaron más cosas del pajarito, un agapurni hembra, de donde la compraron hará casi cinco años, de como cayó mala al poner su primer huevo que no quería salir de ella, se le enquistó ahí dentro y era una pena verla, la llevaron a una veterinaria de Ciudad Real deprisa y corriendo...

- Se me partía el corazón, Kufisto -dijo el alto- Si hubieses visto como sufría la pobrecilla...

Un tanto más hinchado de lo normal, mi viejo amigo Luis entró al bar con su bastón. Saludó, pidió una cerveza y fue a sentarse a una mesa.

- ¿Qué tal?
- ¡Pues no me ves, cabrón!

Nos reímos y volví a la barra.

Los hermanos se fueron con la promesa de volver en un par de horas y ya estando solos salí de la barra para sentarme con mi viejo amigo Luis.

- Este cabrón -me dijo refiriéndose al médico- me quiere matar.

¿Cuantos años hace desde que le diagnosticaron el cáncer? ¿siete? ¿ocho? ¿nueve? Mi padre lleva muerto casi seis años y aguantó la enfermedad año y medio. Y Luis lo tuvo primero.

- Y encima es moro -dijo refiriéndose al doctor.
- Joder, lo tiene todo.
- ¡El hijoputa quiere matarme! ¡Dice que me quedan cuatro días si no dejo de beber!

Y seguimos riendo y hablando de paridas.

- ¿Qué tal estás, Kufisto? -dijo mirándome fijamente con sus brillantes ojos azules.
- Bien.
- Me alegro. Está la cosa un poco floja, ¿no?
- Sí...Fin de mes, la Navidad a las puertas...Pero bueno, vamos tirando.
- ¿Y tú?
- También

Entonces fue que Estela entró.

- Hola.
- Hola, Estela.
- Un zumo de piña -dijo con ese delicioso acento portugués.
- ¿Quieres una pulga? ¿Salchichón, chorizo, queso, anchoas, atún...?
- Queso.

Y se fue a la tragaperras.

Me serví un té doble y volví a sentarme en la mesa con mi viejo amigo Luis.

- ¿Qué es eso? -dijo.
- Un té.
- ¿Un té?
- Un té.
- Ponme un vino, anda.

Sabía que Estela jugaba fuerte pero no tanto. Me sentí un tanto incómodo desde mi posición.

- Kufisto -dijo Luis-, no se ve más que gente amargada por la calle.
- Sí
- No, en serio...Una mala hostia, una mala leche...-continuó riendo- No lo entiendo.
- Pues sí.
- No me estás haciendo ni puto caso, hijoputa.
- Venga, joder...
- ¡Cuanto me acuerdo de tu padre!
- ¿Cuantos años tienes?
- Setenta recién cumplidos.
- ¡Joder, pues no los aparentas! Dos más tenía mi viejo cuando dobló.
- ¡Cabrón!
- ¡Jajaja!

Llegó Kamel y me levanté.

- ¿Chupito?
- ¡Ja! Y una caña.
- ¿Salchichón, chorizo, queso...?
- ¡Choriso!

Cogió el As y fue a sentarse en la mesa más pequeña.

- ¿Atiendes a este? -dijo Luis
- Sí. Lleva viniendo por aquí desde hará dos años.
- ¡Pero si es un desgraciao, un puto pedigüeño liante!
- Pero aquí paga y no crea ningún problema.
- Joder, Kufisto...Si te viera tu padre.
- Peor es mi hermano y es compadre suyo, no me preguntes porqué.
- Tu padre era la polla, Kufisto.
- Sí
- Yo le pinchaba cuando los dos ya estábamos malos y él se enfadaba.

Reímos.

- Sí -respondí- Pero tú es que eres más cabrón que un cuerno.
- ¡Qué buen tío era tu padre!

Me levanté de la mesa. No me parecía bien estar de esa manera. Un camarero tiene que estar detrás e la barra.

Sentado en mi taburete vi jugar a Estela mientras recibía llamadas que no cogía para contestarlas con mensajes sin perder ripio de la pantalla. Luis miraba la televisión y el pobre Kamel volcaba su cabeza sobre las páginas del As.


Y entonces, en ese extraño silencio clientelar sólo roto por canciones de mi gusto, pensé que tampoco yo estaba tan mal.


----------



## propileos (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pero esto no esta parado a la espera de saber si Cazarr sobrevive o no?



Esperamos a @Cazarr para que corte la cinta del tercer parcial, si juegas tu con Hank ya terminamos el segundo parcial y el hombre ya lo anota todo y archiva eso.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Dic 2022)

Ver el bar así, con buen ambiente, coger el abrigo y la bolsa con tus cosas, despedirse de algunos clientes (ya esa temprana hora de la tarde metidos otra vez en el laberinto de siempre) con sonrisas de complicidad, palmadas en la espalda y algún que otro apretón de manos; salir a la puerta con la bolsa de trabajo en una mano y el cigarrillo de rigor en los labios mientras comentas algo con un viejo amigo, un auténtico superviviente, bromeando, riéndonos de nuestros años, del tiempo pasado, de la tarde presente y de nuestros planes para lo que queda del día y de la cercana noche, y reírnos de ella, y decirnos adiós y subir al coche y arrancarlo para ir a casa sin dudarlo ni por un momento.

- Me voy a ir a comer, Kufisto -dijo mi colega un par de horas antes- ¡Cagüen Dios qué bien te sale este guiso, cabrón! -añadió con el último sopón entre sus dedos.
- Joder, pues quédate, te pongo un plato y santas pascuas -respondí sibilino.
- Ya, pero luego vendría el whisky...
- Ya -dije echando un distraído trago de cerveza

Lo bueno de abrir tan temprano como yo abro es que por poco que cojas ahí te lo vas llevando; por si las moscas, como hoy. Luego puede ser que llegue un buen mediodía que haga innecesario tamaño madrugón, ¿pero y si no, qué? Por esto hay que abrir el bar pronto.

- Venga, va -dijo blasfemando según su costumbre- Ponme un plato. ¡Pero no te pases, que eres muy exagerao!

Y ya de paso aproveché para lavar los platos de la cocina. A nadie le gusta que le vean comer y así yo podría darle palique en los previsibles whiskies venideros sin dejar lugar a tiempos muertos en los que se lo pensara mejor y se largara a su piso para echar la siesta dejándome sin sus whiskies premium y su grata compañía en el casi desierto bar.

Y así pasó. Uno piensa y después pasa lo que pensó.

El whisky me tentó pero me serví una segunda cerveza. Y hablando de whiskies estábamos, cosa nada rara, cuando los clientes ya comidos empezaron a entrar de forma más o menos escalonada hacia sus copas.

No siempre es así. Hay muchos días, muchos sábados, en los que me largo del bar sin haber servido más que algún que otro gintonic. Pero hoy no iba a ser un día de esos. Y lo que es mejor aún: sin prisa pero sin pausa.

Vinieron un par de amigos que se unieron a mi colega. Uno de ellos era amigo verdadero y el otro un señor mayor, también motero, que venía con él y a quien yo conocía de otras ocasiones recientes. Un tío agradable, educado y recién jubilado que tras la presentaciones con mi blasfemo amigo pidió café y un chupito de Chivas de 18 años. Pedir ese whisky y entablar animada conversación fue todo uno. La cosa ya estaba hecha. Y los clientes seguían entrando por la puerta como si hubiera un portero de dos por dos ante ella.


Y así pasó aquella última hora de la tarde en el bar. Cuando antes de irme miré la caja vi que había hecho un cajón del copón. Y sin despeinarme.


- Qué te cuentas, Kufisto -dijo mi amigo el motero cuando salí del bar con la bolsa en la mano y el cigarrillo en la boca.
- Nada. Dame fuego.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (3 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • Longines vs IM Monkey_King


Longines (1975) plays IM Monkey_King (2247) in a rated Classical (15+15) game of chess. Game is a draw after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




La verdad es que son sosas y poco mérito


----------



## Clavisto (6 Dic 2022)

Tres. Dos clientes, cada uno por su lado, y yo. Salí de la barra con el pitido inicial y una cerveza para situarme en una posición intermedia. No veo bien. 

Pronto llegaron los comentarios, ya casi olvidados. El tipo que estaba frente al televisor, un tío algo menos viejo que nosotros, no tardó en unirse a las despotricaciones del Chato, un colega de bar. Apenas habían pasado cinco minutos del partido cuando yo mismo empecé a cagarme en la puta. Abrí otra cerveza.

- Sí -le había dicho al Chato media hora antes mientras fumábamos en la puerta-, yo creo que va a haber algo de ambiente...No de llenar, claro, eso no, pero algo...

No reconocía a ningún futbolista. Con la segunda cerveza inquirí por los equipos en los que jugaban algunos de los nombrados por los comentaristas, Rivero y Chapi Ferrer. Me acordé de mi abuela, de cuando yo era niño y veía los partidos de la selección en casa de mi abuelo:

- ¿Quienes son los nuestros? -preguntaba mientras hacía ganchillo.
- Los de rojo -contestaba mi abuelo, imperturbable. Y yo, a veces, tenía ganas de contestarle furioso el porqué siempre preguntaba lo mismo.

Abrí otra cerveza que empezó a trastocar mi equilibrio mental, fingido hasta ese momento.


- Hola, Kufisto -dijo Sonia.

Era el día de antes, el día de ayer.

- Hola, Sonia.

Entró al bar, cosa rara, después que su padre lo hiciera cogiendo del brazo a su muy enferma esposa. No esperaba verla. Hacía tres meses que no la veía. Tres meses sin verla. 

Otra pareja llegó para sentarse en su mesa. Serví las cervezas. Pidieron varias rondas. Su padre estaba tan contento que sólo el cansancio de su mujer evitó una ronda más.

- Adiós, Kufisto -dijo Sonia cuando, esta vez sí, salió del bar enganchada al brazo de su madre.
- Adiós, Sonia.


Me fui del bar y pasé el resto de la tarde leyendo a Lovecraft, "La sombra de otro tiempo" Una novela difícil, su última gran novela. 


Marruecos se echaba atrás y España jugaba con sus centrales en el medio del campo. Y entre las blasfemias por el juego de nuestra selección me acordé de Lovecraft.


El primer tiempo acabó poco después de la llegada de mi hermano. Salí a fumar el último pito con el Chato.

- ¿Qué, Kufisto? ¿Nos vamos por ahí? Esto está visto...
- No. Me voy a casa.
- Joder.


Sonia...


----------



## Gurney (6 Dic 2022)

Porqué todos los jugones sonríen igual?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (9 Dic 2022)

Cuantas veces habré realizado este sacrificio




https://lichess1.org/game/export/gif/black/SOD4pFTz.gif?theme=brown&piece=cburnett


----------



## Clavisto (10 Dic 2022)

El cabrero entró en modo bucle una vez más y ya no pude soportarlo. De todas formas era casi la hora de irse a la cama y eso hice tras hacerme una paja mirando el vídeo de una tetona. Estaba tan cansado y tenía el cerebro tan embotado tras pasar otra tarde viendo streamings del cabrero psicótico que por una vez me costó poco coger el sueño. 

No desperté bien. Me duché y cogí el coche para ir a abrir el bar. A mitad de la rampa vi que un vecino idiota tenía parado el suyo justo en el acceso, dejándome a merced de la gravedad. Andaba ajustando el porta de la bici y me hizo una señal con la mano. Enseguida subió al coche para apartarlo. Llovía. ¿Qué clase de gilipollas hace esas cosas?

Oscar llegó al mediodía en compañía de su padre. Ayer, sin su hijo, me enseñó un vídeo del chico tocando el piano. Yo sé desde hace tiempo que Oscar toca el piano. La música es terapia entre los chicos de su condición. Pero dejad que os cuente la mía en los minutos previos al visionado.

Ayer también tuvo su mediodía, uno más, uno al menos tan gris y lluvioso como el de hoy o el de antes de ayer o el de...Ahora no recuerdo quien llegó primero, si mi viejo amigo o el muy animoso doctor jubilado. Yo creo que fue este, sí. Poco antes me había acordado de él y al rato apareció con otro viejo al que luego se le añadiría uno más. Fue extraño. Al menos dos meses habían pasado desde la última vez que estuvo por aquí. Un personaje, un líder en toda regla, un macho alfa, vamos. A mi me hace bastante gracia, aparte que no lo duele nada el bolsillo. Después de todo no me queda mucho para cumplir medio siglo sobre la Tierra y eso es algo que también tiene sus cosas buenas. 

Y en esas andábamos, él pidiendo por los demás, saludando con toda amabilidad a una antigua enfermera que se le acercó, una viejuna que había entrado poco después en compañía de su pareja, un tipo que poco menos alucinó ante la situación, dos besazos y tal, "¡esto lo pago yo, Kufisto!"

"Se la folló seguro" pensé.

- Mira esto, Kufisto -dijo el padre de Oscar alargando su teléfono.

Y entonces vi y oí a Oscar tocando el piano. Bastaron cinco segundos para darme cuenta de que ese no era el vídeo de un chico tocando el riff de "Smoke in the water" ante su orgulloso padre.

Ante un piano de pared el chico deslizaba los dedos sobre el teclado como cualquiera podría hacerlo. Pero él caso era que él estaba interpretando obras maestras sin partitura alguna. De cabeza. Me sonaba a Mozart.

- Esto es Mozart -le dije-, uno de sus conciertos para piano -No me lo podía creer.

Asombrado tras esos dos minutos y medio en los que llegué a olvidar que estaba trabajando y a punto de follarme un buen coño en la forma de un caduco doctor se lo devolví tras verlo una vez más.

- ¡Pero esto es increíble!


- Hola, Oscar.
- Dile hola a Kufisto -dijo su padre.
- Hola, Kufisto -respondió sin mirarme, absorto en el teléfono que hoy emitía música de piano.

Agua y patatas fritas. Dos bolsas.

- Eso suena a Mozart -dije.
- ¡Es Kuhlau!
- ¿Quien?
- ¡Kuhlau! -respondió como uno que no necesita hablar.

Lo busqué en Internet. Lo encontré. Nació cinco años antes de la muerte de Mozart. Sonaba a Mozart.


Lleva cuatro años estudiando piano. Tiene once. Cuando él nació yo estaba en la pura mierda. Y empecé a escribir para escapar de ella.


- Oye -le digo a su padre después de ver otro vídeo-, aquí hay que hacer algo. Yo te lo muevo, estoy en foros y conozco gente, pero esto no puede quedarse aquí. 


No. No puede quedarse aquí. Hay que abrir un puto canal de Youtube.


Como hizo el cabrero.


----------



## propileos (11 Dic 2022)

@ApoloCreed si te parece probamos contigo y hank el CHARO ASISTENCIA.
Dime que dias y a que horas te va bien jugar, yo cuadro con Hank y programo la partida.
El color de las piezas lo determinara CHARO.
Tienes que unirte aqui. 






CHARO ASISTENCIA team


EQUIPO DE SOPORTE PARA LOS TORNEOS DE LA WEB BURBUJA INFO




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @ApoloCreed si te parece probamos contigo y hank el CHARO ASISTENCIA.
> Dime que dias y a que horas te va bien jugar, yo cuadro con Hank y programo la partida.
> El color de las piezas lo determinara CHARO.
> Tienes que unirte aqui.
> ...



Done...la semana que viene cualquier dia de 17 a 23

Charo asistencia,reconozco que tiene gracia


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Cuantas veces habré realizado este sacrificio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286678
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué razón la dama Blanca no defiende el jaque? 

Más aún, el rey blanco tiene otra posición más segura para resguardar jaques a rey-dama con caballo-alfil a la descubierta...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (11 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Y por qué razón la dama Blanca no defiende el jaque?
> 
> Más aún, el rey blanco tiene otra posición más segura para resguardar jaques a rey-dama con caballo-alfil a la descubierta...



Porque hay que saber defenderlo y muchos no saben o aunque defiendan el jaque aún así quedan en situación precaria.


----------



## Gurney (12 Dic 2022)

A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE


----------



## Cazarr (12 Dic 2022)

@ApoloCreed @propileos 

Acuérdese hora para la partida con Hank. Con Charo o sin Charo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Dic 2022)

Después de jugar un maratón de 92 partidas! El viejo estaba con el cerebro batido,pero me dio por ahí con el NXN que a la postre quedó campeón y yo como buen segundón quede tercero,el equipo gano el certamen y saludé a Carvaflu que no me contestó jeje.Esta es la gente guay y simpática de la que nos hablan.A mi me da igual porque lo importante para mí es el ajedrez pero esta modalidad es un destruye cerebros antes de dicho certamen jugue otro nick a 25mn con un 2200 con tablas tenia yo un peón de más y evaluación de Stockfish de -1,7.Pero este es el ajedrez sano por que aplicas lo que sabes y puedes pasear ,cuidar los detalles ,ver debilidades,planes y hacerte una pájara si hace falta.
*NXN*

Team pagePlayers13Puntuación promedio1953Average performance1884Average score55

1DjeyBlack 2009*135*2carvaflu 2013*132*3Longines 1943*122*4Xandao1972 2011*103*5Vangill 2088*45*6adrianglock 1581*27*7propileos 1919*13*8AngieRossmery 2081*10*9classificador 1779*9*10GuardiolafluRJ 2134*5*11Syifa_Zhafira 2071*2*12Angelpitaquito 2071*0*13Darke 1695*0*
*Batalla por equipos MARATONA.AMIGA 529CIBRAU011.12*

1NXNDjeyBlack 135+132+122+103+45+27+13+10+9+5+2+0+0*603*2Clube Maria Luizaengenheirochess 106+83+79+73+62+39+35+26+19+12+5+1+0*540*3Los Samuráis Argentinosrodri8888 108+103+46+44+39+29+22+19+17+8+4+4+4+2+2*451*4Xadrez entre amigos BRSonofander_pict 51+35+28+24+18+14+11+10+10+8+8+7+5+4+3*236*51ª LIGA AMADORA DE XADREZ LOBATO JOANEStransformes 92+51+27+20+6+6+6+0+0*208*6ITABERABÃOrenanrcds 71+54+20+6+5+0*156*7Clube de Xadrez Na Estrada Realdhekes 73+28+2*103*8Chesslandiakio87 74*74*9ÁGUACHESSbruxochess2021 46+14*60*10Duelo de Titans ChessExgiocatore69 33+6*39*Ver los 182 equipos
1-10 / 108


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @ApoloCreed @propileos
> 
> Acuérdese hora para la partida con Hank. Con Charo o sin Charo.



in Charo we trust


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2022)

Ya he activado CHARO ASISTENCIA, la partida comenzara el miercoles a las 5 de la tarde de España. 
El color de las piezas lo determina CHARO. 
Apolo tienes que unirte al torneo, lo mismo Hank ya le voy a enviar el enlace. 
Que no se meta nadie mas porque entonces la caga. 
Os podeis meter una vez que se ha iniciado la partida, eso si. 





__





HANK - APOLO 14 DICIEMBRE 2022 by CHARO ASISTENCIA: Standard 20+10 #TOvfX09E


0 players compete in the Dec 14, 2022 HANK - APOLO 14 DICIEMBRE 2022 swiss tournament organized by CHARO ASISTENCIA. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

No quiero parecer un cavernícola contrario al progreso pero...Charo realmente es util para algo? Es superior a Siri y te llegará la oferta de Apple? 

Lo digo porque a fin de cuentas un tercero tiene que mediar con los jugadores para acordar la hora de la partida (que es lo más tostón),que una vez ahí te encuentres con el tablero puesto no creo que suponga un gran extra...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Dic 2022)

Sacrifica el alfil y se lo lleva


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No quiero parecer un cavernícola contrario al progreso pero...Charo realmente es util para algo? Es superior a Siri y te llegará la oferta de Apple?
> 
> Lo digo porque a fin de cuentas un tercero tiene que mediar con los jugadores para acordar la hora de la partida (que es lo más tostón),que una vez ahí te encuentres con el tablero puesto no creo que suponga un gran extra...



Charo, como su propio nombre indica, es megautil. 
Si no fuera por Charo ya estaria Cazarr por lichess, oye propi sabes algo de Hank, me ha dicho Apolo que patatin patatan etc etc. 
Para febrero ibais a jugar la partida si no fuera por que ha sido creada
CHARO ASISTENCIA.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Dic 2022)

Es que para quedar dos no hace falta un tercero.

La IA de Charo asistencia:


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Dic 2022)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar que tengo un lio de cojones : he jugado en liches durante el campeonato con un tal farewell atlantis y con chemanuel ¿alguien conoce sus nombres aqui en burbuja? Ya no me acuerdo de sus identidades. Gracias. Don Pelayo es Asturias, ese creo que no me falla.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar que tengo un lio de cojones : he jugado en liches durante el campeonato con un tal farewell atlantis y con chemanuel ¿alguien conoce sus nombres aqui en burbuja? Ya no me acuerdo de sus identidades. Gracias. Don Pelayo es Asturias, ese creo que no me falla.



FarewellAtlantis es Montaigne.

Chemanuel ya no sigue en el torneo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> FarewellAtlantis es Montaigne.
> 
> Chemanuel ya no sigue en el torneo.



Gracias Cazarr. ¿Tio serio sigue?. Creo que lo leí diciendo que tenia problemas de salud. Por cierto dame referencia porfi para mis citas en el campeonato.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Gracias Cazarr. ¿Tio serio sigue?. Creo que lo leí diciendo que tenia problemas de salud. Por cierto dame referencia porfi para mis citas en el campeonato.



Sí, T_S sí que sigue.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

1 minuto para el comienzo y Jank no está en la sala...

Charo que dice de esto? Espero pacientemente los 20 minutos?


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Gracias Cazarr. ¿Tio serio sigue?. Creo que lo leí diciendo que tenia problemas de salud. Por cierto dame referencia porfi para mis citas en el campeonato.



Sería respecto al covic, cuando lo pillé me asusté por si me dejaba tocado del corazón, pq tuve alguna arritmia.
Pero nah, debió ser aprensión o autosugestión, estoy muy bien gracias a Dios.


----------



## propileos (14 Dic 2022)

La partida entre Apolo y Hank ya esta en marcha, CHARO ASISTENCIA esta funcionando perfectamente. 
Se retraso un poco Hank pero eso no es achacable a CHARO claro. 
Si no hubiera movido dentro de los primeros 20 minutos CHARO hubiera declarado ganador a APOLO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Hank pataleando hasta el final de manera muy muy cutre una partida perdidisima mucho antes...









Classical Chess • hank100 vs Ganiccus


hank100 (1889) plays Ganiccus (1421) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ganiccus won by checkmate after 76 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org










Termino con 28 minutos de reloj,me sienta mal pensar demasiado


----------



## propileos (14 Dic 2022)

Ya ha terminado la partida ha ganado Apolo, ahora en cuanto los 2 abandonen el torneo CHARO dara por concluido el torneo y aparecera Apolo como ganador.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (14 Dic 2022)

La tarde era gris. Un viento cómico agitaba el esquelético ramaje de los árboles que se veían al otro lado del ventanal. Sonreí cuando la memoria me trajo de vuelta una escena de Buster Keaton, ¿o puede que fuera Harold Lloyd? En cualquier caso era algo natural, no se trataba de ningún terrorífico color caído del cielo lovecraftiano, de eso podía estar seguro. Hubieran bastado unos pocos pasos hasta la puerta del bar para abrirla y oír el alocado correr del viento, señal inequívoca de que nada raro le ocurría a los árboles. Dentro de unos meses volverán a lucir sus verdes hojas y tampoco será extraño. Ahora, mientras escribo esto, me acuerdo del buen Marty "Aigor" Friedman, de su misión en búsqueda de un cerebro prodigioso para los experimentos de su iracundo amo, del terror que le acogotó al verse reflejado en un espejo por la luz de un muy inoportuno relámpago y de todo el cómico desastre que aconteció después y vuelvo a sonreír.

La tarde era tan gris como debieron serlo aquellas tardes de la Vetusta por la que ayer, ya anochecido y por segunda vez, paseé un buen rato hasta caer en los brazos de la memoria. Hay cosas malas en los hombres, pero una de las peores es ser un pesado. Y ya son casi cincuenta los años que cargo sobre mis cervicales. 

Sí, la tarde era grisérrima, al menos tanto como el último disco de Iron Maiden, ese con el que han llenado estadios en los que jamás hubieran soñado actuar en las giras de sus mejores discos.

- ¡Hola, Kufisto! -dijo la cantarina voz
- Hola, preciosa -respondí.
- ¡Hooola! ¡Anda si estás allí!
- Sí, estaba mirando el panorama.
- Jajaja...Ponnos dos cafés, anda.

Venía con una amiga tan joven como ella.

- ¿Qué tal? -dijo sonriendo.
- Bien...¿como los queréis?

Y se fueron al ventanal para hablar de sus cosas.

Mi amigo llegó poco después. 

- Purple rain, purple rain...-fue lo primero que dijo. Sí, otra vez estaba lloviendo.
- Purple rain.
- ¿Qué tal?
- Bien, ¿una copa?

Y también se fue al ventanal tras comentar algo de Prince.

- Hoy me he acordado de ti -le dije al salir de la barra para hacerle compañía y así evitar sus idas y venidas a la barra durante los últimos minutos de mi turno.
- ¿Sí?
- Sí, por el sol que ha aparecido a eso del mediodía.

Ayer me dijo que estaba muy jodido de ánimo por su falta tras tantos días grises y lluviosos, del cansancio que le causa su ya larga baja laboral por ansiedad, del miedo que sentía ante la ya cercana Navidad, tan querida por él de toda la vida, más aún cuando todavía estaba casado y sus tres hijos eran pequeños.

- Sí...Poco ha durado.

No recuerdo como la conversación derivó hacia el baloncesto del que es un gran aficionado de toda la vida. ¡Ah, sí! Fu por el tema de Prince y todo eso, sí...De como hay gente que sabe llevar la presión y como hay gente que no aún teniendo más talento. 

- ¿Recuerdas -dijo tras escuchar con ojos de pez algunas leves acotaciones mías referidas a los casos de Bobby Fischer y José Tomás- las finales de los Detroit Pistons?

Bueno, hace veinte años que estoy fuera de todo pero sí, de aquellas me acuerdo algo.

Y desde allí derivamos hacia más atrás, hasta las de los Lakers contra Boston, hasta cuando éramos críos, yo más que él, pero aún así me sorprendí citando de memoria ante su entusiasmo los cincos de aquellos equipos...salvo uno.

- ¡Sí, eso es! -dijo él- ¡Pero nos falta uno de los Lakers!
- ¡Joder! -dije casi excitado- ¡Lo tengo en la punta de la lengua!
- ¡Hostia!
- ¡Me cago en la puta!
- ¿Cooper?
- No, ese era el sexto hombre, el de los triples.
- ¡Joder!

Hicimos memoria. No había manera. Tiró de Google y no daba con el último nombre. Oí a las chicas hablando de sus cosas. Mi mente se disolvió como un mal sifón. Ya no pensaba en nada. No podía recordar ni cual era el equipo de Arconada. Fui a la barra y me eché una cerveza.

- Los Celtics están claros -dije echando un trago mientras él seguía buscando en el teléfono-: Jonhson, Ainge, Bird, McHale y Parish. Y los Lakers eran Magic, Scott, Worthy, Jabbar y...

- ¡A.C. Green! -gritó por fin.
- ¡Joder, me cago en Dios!


Dos minutos después llegó mi hermano. Cogí el abrigo.

- Me voy -le dije dándole un golpecito en la espalda. No respondió. Quizá estaba hablando por teléfono a través de sus auriculares como suele hacer cuando no estoy con él. Quizá no.

- Adiós, chicas.
- ¡Adios, Kufisto!


Abrí la puerta y por fin entré al otro lado. Viento y lluvia. Doscientos metros para llegar hasta mi coche y después a casa.


No miré atrás.


----------



## propileos (15 Dic 2022)

A ver en el tercer parcial Hank, Yo, y DJ, jugaremos usando CHARO ASISTENCIA. 
La unica pega que CHARO es la que determina de forma aleatoria el color de las piezas. 
De esta forma si alguno le toca jugar con blancas y CHARO le asigna negras pues tendra que reclamar a presidencia. 
Os pido un poco de flexibilidad con esto porque lo hemos hecho para agilizar el torneo que no se acumulen retrasos, entonces si hay reclamaciones pues va a ser perjudicial para el torneo obviamente. 
Entonces nuestras proximas partidas son a ver
Hank juega contra Tales y Dj tambien contra Tales. 
Invoco a @Tales90 para que me diga que dias y a que horas le va bien jugar y yo cuadraria con mis 2 guiris. 
Mi partida es contra @Capitán Walker, Walker tenemos 2 partidas pendientes esta y la del blitz, ya me iras diciendo.


----------



## Tales90 (15 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver en el tercer parcial Hank, Yo, y DJ, jugaremos usando CHARO ASISTENCIA.
> La unica pega que CHARO es la que determina de forma aleatoria el color de las piezas.
> De esta forma si alguno le toca jugar con blancas y CHARO le asigna negras pues tendra que reclamar a presidencia.
> Os pido un poco de flexibilidad con esto porque lo hemos hecho para agilizar el torneo que no se acumulen retrasos, entonces si hay reclamaciones pues va a ser perjudicial para el torneo obviamente.
> ...



yo la semana que viene puedo cualquier dia y a cualquier hora avisando con tiempo ya que estoy de vacaciones, esta semana imposible no puedo ningún día.


----------



## propileos (15 Dic 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> yo la semana que viene puedo cualquier dia y a cualquier hora avisando con tiempo ya que estoy de vacaciones, esta semana imposible no puedo ningún día.



Vale pues ya me diras por aqui los dias y el intervalo de horas que te va bien jugar para cuadrar y programar las partidas.


----------



## Tales90 (15 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Vale pues ya me diras por aqui los dias y el intervalo de horas que te va bien jugar para cuadrar y programar las partidas.



cuando quieras del 19 al 25 dime cuando puedes jugar con un dia o dos de antelación y ya. Yo voy a poder casi en cualquier momento.


----------



## propileos (15 Dic 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> cuando quieras del 19 al 25 dime cuando puedes jugar con un dia o dos de antelación y ya. Yo voy a poder casi en cualquier momento.



No, yo no tengo que jugar contigo por ahora, tengo que apuntar tus horarios y cuadrarlos con los que me den DJ y Hanik.
Concretame las horas, dime de 8 de la mañana a 8 de la tarde o lo que sea por favor. 
En cuanto cuadre con mis guiris subire las partidas programadas a CHARO ASISTENCIA.


----------



## Tales90 (15 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No, yo no tengo que jugar contigo por ahora, tengo que apuntar tus horarios y cuadrarlos con los que me den DJ y Hanik.
> Concretame las horas, dime de 8 de la mañana a 8 de la tarde o lo que sea por favor.
> En cuanto cuadre con mis guiris subire las partidas programadas a CHARO ASISTENCIA.



del lunes 19 al jueves 22 a cualquier hora entre las 10 de la mañana y las doce de la noche.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Dic 2022)

El Viernes después de cenar nos batimos en duelo. Estoy esta semana con el rollo de las Evaluaciones.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hank pataleando hasta el final de manera muy muy cutre una partida perdidisima mucho antes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



73 movimientos al 93% de precisión contra un 1900 que te saca 500 de elo, not bad


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> 73 movimientos al 93% de precisión contra un 1900 que te saca 500 de elo, not bad



Suspicacias?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Suspicacias?



Siempre es un tema delicado. Yo me llevo muy mal con la anomalía estadística. Si te soy honesto, una partida de 73 movimientos matemáticamente casi perfecta dominando a un rival que a priori, a juzgar por el elo, te supera por mucho en nivel lo considero prácticamente imposible. Pero como siempre digo, disto mucho de ser un experto en ajedrez. Si has ganado limpiamente, enhorabuena. Si no, que la maldición de los Habsburgo y los Kennedy caigan simultáneamente sobre ti es todo lo que puedo decir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Siempre es un tema delicado. Yo me llevo muy mal con la anomalía estadística. Si te soy honesto, una partida de 73 movimientos matemáticamente casi perfecta dominando a un rival que a priori, a juzgar por el elo, te supera por mucho en nivel lo considero prácticamente imposible. Pero como siempre digo, disto mucho de ser un experto en ajedrez. Si has ganado limpiamente, enhorabuena. Si no, que la maldición de los Habsburgo y los Kennedy caigan simultáneamente sobre ti es todo lo que puedo decir.



La partida la jugué prácticamente con el piloto automático puesto,que lo pude hacer porque el rival me dio facilidades y resultaba todo muy instintivo,con otros no puedo hacer eso...

Cuando la diferencia en la valoración de la posición es grande lichess simplemente no marca las imprecisiones.En un hipotético final de rey + caballo + alfil VS rey todos los movimientos van a ser buenos salvo que suicides una pieza,seguro que yo muchos de los que hice no fueron los mejores.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Siempre es un tema delicado. Yo me llevo muy mal con la anomalía estadística. Si te soy honesto, una partida de 73 movimientos matemáticamente casi perfecta dominando a un rival que a priori, a juzgar por el elo, te supera por mucho en nivel lo considero prácticamente imposible. Pero como siempre digo, disto mucho de ser un experto en ajedrez. Si has ganado limpiamente, enhorabuena. Si no, que la maldición de los Habsburgo y los Kennedy caigan simultáneamente sobre ti es todo lo que puedo decir.



Dejando aparte cosas nuestras… El Hank este es bastante inferior a Apolocreed y yo sabía lo que podía pasar. Yo tengo una al 97% y no por eso hago trampas . Este forero tampoco las hace. Y tiene un nivel ….


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Dejando aparte cosas nuestras… El Hank este es bastante inferior a Apolocreed y yo sabía lo que podía pasar. Yo tengo una al 97% y no por eso hago trampas . Este forero tampoco las hace. Y tiene un nivel ….



No necesariamente se trata de hacer trampas, puede haber otras explicaciones que yo desconozco. Como que el elo esté adulterado por algún motivo, ya que en caso contrario, difícilmente un 1900 puede ser inferior a un 1400, al menos según mi experiencia (corta). En cuanto a la precisión, también puede haber una explicación, como la que ha dado @ApoloCreed , claro que no es lo mismo 13 movimientos que 70, en el segundo caso considero más difícil mantener tan alto rango de precisión pero quizá sea al revés por lo que dice él. Las trampas son solo una de las posibilidades pero hay más, yo solo lo comento en aras de que el torneo sea lo más limpio posible y también para intentar comprenderlo mejor por mi parte.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Por supuesto amigo,la explicación es fácil el forero no juega ritmo tortuga y entonces el Elo se queda cerca de la salida (1500) y básicamente esa es la explicación resumida.



Pero llevamos jugando a este ritmo una buena serie de partidas desde el inicio de la liga no es así?


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Pero llevamos jugando a este ritmo una buena serie de partidas desde el inicio de la liga no es así?



Porque estoy en la primera división y ahí me gana todo el mundo,solo le puedo ganar a Ignadaptado


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (15 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Porque estoy en la primera división y ahí me gana todo el mundo,solo le puedo ganar a Ignadaptado



Ah OK, te han ido esquilmando elo en primera division, puede ser.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ah OK, te han ido esquilmando elo en primera division, puede ser.



No,que yo nunca juego a ritmo tortuga,por eso tengo elo provisional,y las pocas que he jugado son de burbuja y encima las he perdido...

Por defecto arrancas con 1500


----------



## propileos (15 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> El Viernes después de cenar nos batimos en duelo. Estoy esta semana con el rollo de las Evaluaciones.



Dejalo para la semana que viene pues, pero dime dias e intervalos de horas con tiempo para programar con tiempo la partida.


----------



## jorge (15 Dic 2022)

Como no puedo por privado invoco a @2B-san para jugar la partida que tenemos pendiente? 
Ponme por favor un privado y me comentas cual es tu disponibilidad.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Dic 2022)

Fabián del pozo fue quien me expulso 4 veces del equipo guillon donde a veces juega @NPCpremiun y aunque fui maleducado le lance un guante para jugar...
Dijo que mi Elo era paupérrimo y lo es, le desafie y nunca recogió el guante, el muy cobarde...

Yo me he cruzado con el sin darme cuenta que era el, iba camino a mi casa 20 minutos andando chispeando mojado cubriendo el móvil con el que jugaba encorbandome para que la capucha me dejara jugar...
Casi me pego con una farola y de Milagro no meto el tobillo en un bujero...









Blitz Chess • Triptolemo vs FabianPonzo


Triptolemo (1691) plays FabianPonzo (2113) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. FabianPonzo resigned after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





@naufragodelpisito ...


----------



## propileos (16 Dic 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Como no puedo por privado invoco a @2B-san para jugar la partida que tenemos pendiente?
> Ponme por favor un privado y me comentas cual es tu disponibilidad.



¿quien es @2B-san? ¿esta en la liga?


----------



## jorge (16 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿quien es @2B-san? ¿esta en la liga?



Ni idea, pero imagino que sí. Me comentó cazarr que nos pusiésemos en contacto para jugar.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿quien es @2B-san? ¿esta en la liga?



No, pero ha participado en anteriores ediciones del Blitz.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Dic 2022)

Es una de esas vivencias de la más temprana juventud que sin saber porqué motivo no se ha difuminado de mi memoria. Por supuesto no recuerdo nada de lo hablado en nuestra última hora de aquella madrugada feliz, íbamos borrachos, pero sí juraría ante quien fuera el lugar: una pequeña placita de la parte vieja del pueblo que poseía uno de los mejores bustos de don Quijote que haya visto. Supongo que fue esto lo que animó mi verborrea, algo que por otra parte no era nada raro en mi en aquel tiempo. También estoy por asegurar que ocurrió durante las vacaciones de Navidad más que en las de verano. Sí, hacía frío. De hecho nos fuimos del último garito los dos juntos para despejarnos un poco antes de llegar a casa. Una noche más no habíamos pillado cacho.

¿Qué tendríamos? ¿quince, dieciséis años? No más.

Él vivía en Madrid y venía por aquí en vacaciones. Era primo de alguien de la pandilla (no consigo recordar de quien) y pasaba esos días en la casa de sus abuelos (esto lo he sabido hoy) Ya entonces era un chico fuerte y alto, aunque no guapo y sí muy inocentón. Imaginarlo en una pelea de aquellas era cosa imposible. Ni bebiendo se ponía violento. Esto es algo que con el tiempo he ido comprobando: la gente fuerte de verdad no se violenta hasta que no queda otra opción. Y ahora que estoy recordando aquellos años de esperanzas vienen a mi memoria algunas imágenes suyas en forma de pacificador entre etílicas disputas de colegas. Era verlo ponerse en medio con aquel corpachón, serio casi hasta el dolor y acabarse la tormenta.

Éramos unos críos cuando vivimos aquella memorable noche de Navidad. Unos críos que habían bebido demasiado. Y allí, en la placita, sentados los dos en uno de esos estupendos bancos de mármol, con la fría noche clara y estrellada, en presencia del bárbaro Quijote de hierro fundido que retaba al cielo con la lanza de su siempre firme brazo a las estrellas, le dije tales cosas que acabamos dándonos un gran abrazo casi entre lágrimas.

No pasó mucho tiempo más hasta que nos perdimos de vista.


- Hola, Kufisto -dijo.
- Hola, Antonio, ¿qué tal el paseo?. ¿Café?
- Bien. Sí.

Todavía no eran las diez de la mañana y yo ya lo tenía todo enfilado en el bar, guiso del mediodía incluido. Ayer me acosté antes de las ocho (tamaño era el cansancio) y hoy, nuevo como un recién nacido, desperté a eso de las cinco y media casi sin creer que se pudiera dormir tanto.

Como podréis suponer por el saludo no es la primera vez que Antonio viene al bar. Pero sí puedo deciros que lo reconocí a golpe de vista la primera vez que lo hizo, aún pasados treinta años largos de la última vez que nos vimos. Esa mañana entro en compañía de uno de sus hijos, un buen bigardo, el mayor, un adolescente serio y con gafas pero que no me pareció tan grande como lo fue su padre a su edad.

El gran cansancio de ayer y el pronto despertar de hoy se conjugaron para que hubiese algo más de tiempo. Y hablamos algo más.

Se metió en el ejército. Hizo carrera. Ha estado en muchas guerras. Ahora está más tranquilo, un buen puesto en el Ministerio de Defensa. Y bien situado se está viniendo al pueblo. Madrid, hoy más que nunca, no queda lejos del corazón de La Mancha. Una buena casa en el pueblo de sus ancestros, un casoplón en construcción en las afueras, en uno de los barrios nobles, el hogar definitivo para su familia, el último sitio, la última casa.


Antonio no pregunta nada. Sigue siendo aquel chaval que conocí. Va en el oficio. Va en el carácter.

Una vez, poco después de aquel sorpresivo reencuentro, le comenté algo de los viejos colegas y contestó que había estado con alguno de ellos. En su mirada vi lo que le hablaron de mi.

Pero sigue viniendo por aquí. Todos los fines de semana. Aposta viene a tomar el café de su paseo.


-Oye -le dije hoy- ¡A ver si quedamos un día para andar por ahí!
- ¡Claro, Kufisto, claro! -rió-


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Dic 2022)

1 Ignadaptado-Ah 0

Bueno, estrenamos el bloque de invierno con una partida divertida pero muy Paco, me he complicado la vida en el centro hasta niveles absurdos, luego, mi rival se ha dejado la dama. Para la peña anti-funcis: si he jugado un lunes por la mañana es porque he currado el fin de semana y hoy me toca librar. Espero que a sus señorías no les moleste.









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


Ignadaptado (2089) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 0 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Dic 2022)

Victoria para @Ignadaptado. Partida muy divertida, personalmente. Bastante igualada hasta que me dejé la dama.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (19 Dic 2022)

¡Hola ! Soy nuevo en el hilo y quisiera preguntar qué significac exactamente las clásicas de 20+10. Gracias.  ¡dios os bendiga.!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (19 Dic 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Bueno, estrenamos el bloque de invierno con una partida divertida pero muy Paco, me he complicado la vida en el centro hasta niveles absurdos, luego, mi rival se ha dejado la dama. Para la peña anti-funcis: si he jugado un lunes por la mañana es porque he currado el fin de semana y hoy me toca librar. Espero que a sus señorías no les moleste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Qué cabrón y vividor eres. En un fin de semana no tendrás ningun trabajo y no te doblarás la riñonada. sin agobios, sin gente. Eres un puto privilegiado. Te vamos a crujir en cuanto conozcamos tu dirección!!!!

P.D. Ya te vale no tener un gesto de generosidad y perdonarle la dama con semejante ELO.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Dic 2022)

A Taipanidas de Mileto,primero disculpa por ayer , me dormí. A continuación te muestro como se fabrica un Elo que ya impone …hasta que se tropieza con Longines que me quedaron 7 décimas de segundo para darle mate ,que encima sabía jugar el tío.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Dic 2022)

Quien explica la rendición del blanco?


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Dic 2022)

Si RxT, Th8+ y hay que jugar Rg1, luego viene Cf3+ y hay que jugar AxC, viene AxA y el mate con Th8 parece inevitable.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Dic 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Si RxT, Th8+ y hay que jugar Rg1, luego viene Cf3+ y hay que jugar AxC, viene AxA y el mate con Th8 parece inevitable.



Sí yo también creo que es inevitable haga lo que haga


----------



## Cazarr (20 Dic 2022)

*Ranking General Liga 2022 *justo antes de empezar el último parcial, el Tercio de Invierno:


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> No es más directoCf3 jaque y ya mate de corrido ….



Pero y pongamos que blancas realizan Db5+ como lo neutralizas antes de que se lleve el caballo de e5 y recordemos que negro tiene su dama amenazada también


----------



## Clavisto (20 Dic 2022)

- ¿Hoy es el día más corto del año, no? -dijo uno.
- Sí -dijo otro.
- No -dije yo- El día más corto del año, al igual que el más largo, es dos o tres días antes del solsticio. 
- Ya está Kufisto tocando los cojones.
- Lo leí en algún sitio. 
- No leas tanto, anda. 
- Y luego -proseguí sin darme por enterado- hay tres días en los que el sol permanece estable y no va para adelante ni para atrás, cosa que culmina en Navidad. De ahí todo el rollo de la resurrección de Cristo...
- Joder...
- Para que habrás dicho nada
- ...que se hace efectiva en el día 26 cuando el sol inicia un nuevo ascenso en los cielos. Las saturnales romanas, vamos; un trasunto de los misterios egipcios y babilónicos.
- ¿Pero de qué coño estás hablando?
- Lo vi en un vídeo.
- No veas tantos vídeos y ponme otra copa. ¿Quieres tu una? - preguntó al otro.
- Pues sí.
- Tómate tú otra, Kufisto.
- Gracias. 

Bebimos. Una tranquila tarde en el bar. Afuera el día estaba gris, aunque no frío. Todavía no ha hecho frío de verdad. 

- Ya llegará enero -dijo el pagador.
- Me encanta enero -dije yo.
- Lo raro seria que no te encantara.
- Es un mes fuerte, implacable, destructor...
- ¿Qué coño te pasa hoy?
- La madre que lo parió
- ...necesario para la renovación de la vida, para separar el grano de la paja, para mayor gloria del porvenir...Enero es un antes y un después, algo así como el "Master of puppets" de Metallica.
- ¡Hombre, por fin dices algo que no es una gilipollez! ¡MASTER, MASTER! ¡Ponlo, joder!

Lo puse. Sonaron los primeros acordes de "Battery"

- ¡Qué discazo!
- Sí, pero...
- ¿Pero qué? ¡No me jodas, Kufisto!
- Pues que ahora lo celebramos por un mero ejercicio de nostalgia. Incluso ellos, cuando lo tocan en directo, parecen hastiados.
- Es normal. Han pasado muchos años. ¿No pretenderás que lo hagan con ese entusiasmo?
- No, claro -respondí- Ni tú, ni yo ni este tenemos la fuerza de aquel tiempo. Por eso digo que fue un discazo. Fue.
- Es un clásico.
- Puede. Pero hoy los clásicos están llenos de polvo.
- No Metallica.
- También ellos lo estarán.

Bebimos. Puse tres copas. Quité el Master para pinchar una emisora del Rock en Spotyfi. Sonó "Rain" de The Cult.

- ¡Qué bandaza! -dije.
- Sí
- ¡Y cuantos bandazos dieron! -proseguí- Ese fue su gran error. Es lo que pasa cuando uno quiere estar siempre a la moda.
- ¿Pero no acabas de decir, Kufisto maldito, que los clásicos duermen hoy bajo montañas de polvo?
- Sí -dije- pero quien lleva una línea, su línea, puede hacer experimentos más o menos exitosos que quieras que no tendrán su sello. Es un poco lo que pasa con Led Zeppelin.
- ¡Hombre, no vas a compararme a Led Zeppelin con The Cult!
- ¡No, claro que no! Son incomparables bajo cualquier parámetro...Led Zeppelin le dio forma al barro informe del Rock, hizo una especie de canon, por así decirlo. A partir de entonces y hasta hoy en día, si te fijas bien, todo en el Rock son variantes de Led Zeppelin.
- ¡Bueno...! Ya sé que te gustan mucho y tal, pero decir tanto...
- ¡No, es así! Y de hecho hace años que apenas los escucho. No por nada, sino porque no oigo música fuera del bar...Aparte que para mi la mejor banda de todas, como ya sabes, son Los Beatles. Pero en Rock no hay nadie como Led Zeppelin. Y es más: no habrá nadie como Led Zeppelin.
- Hay muchas bandas de rock por ahí que pegan de la hostia...Gente nueva que hace cosas cojonudas.
- ¡Sí, si no te quito la razón! Existen. Oigo mucha música en el bar, echo muchas horas aquí, Spotyfi es una maravilla y tengo amigos como vosotros que me recomiendan cosas buenas de verdad pero...
- ¿Pero qué?
- Pues que el tiempo del Rock ya pasó. Y no de ahora. La última gran banda del Rock, la última banda que mandó sobre la Tierra fueron los Guns and Roses. Y de eso hace treinta años.
- "Que treinta años no es nada y feliz la mirada..."
- Pon una ronda, Kufisto. 
- ¿Y qué tal también un poco de Gardel, otro clásico cubierto de polvo?
- Ponlo.

- ¡Joder, esto sí que suena ya a tumba derruida!
- Sí, pero me gusta.
- Nos gusta -dije- porque en nuestra juventud al menos sabíamos quien era Gardel aunque fuésemos por las calles berreando a la Polla Records fumaos perdíos. Como supimos por nuestros abuelos de Juanito Valderrama, Estrellita Castro o Concha Piquer. 
- Ful de Estambul.
- ¡Ful de Estambul, sí! Pero ful de Estambul que hicieron marca en aquel tiempo. Pero háblale hoy a cualquier adolescente de algo que no sea lo que oyen. No lo conocen. No saben nada. No sus canciones, ni siquiera sus nombres.
- ¿Y...?
- ¿Y...? Pues que para ellos no hay pasado. 
- ¿Y...?
- ¿Y...? No sé. "Quien no conoce su pasado..." no recuerdo como acaba la frase.
- Pon otra ronda, anda.

Cambié la música. Era el turno de Bob Dylan.

- Joder, Kufisto...

- Veréis...Es como Cristo, como la Navidad. ¿Vosotros creéis que los chicos de hoy conocen al Cristo que nos enseñaron? Para ellos Cristo es una especie de mago bueno, y eso en el mejor de los casos. ¡Cuantos habrá ya, cuantos, que tienen el mismo conocimiento de Él que de Gardel! 
- ¡Bueno, eso es un poco exagerado!
- ¡No, no, escucha, no es nada exagerado!...Sólo tienes que ver las estadísticas, y no de Podemos, sino de la Conferencia Episcopal Española: el desplome de la religión católica en España es algo apoteósico. Yo pienso que ni los más recalcitrantes hubieran imaginado nada parecido en tan breve intervalo. Estamos hablando de algo más parecido a un derrumbamiento controlado que de cualquier otra cosa. Hoy, y cada vez más, hay más niños que creen en Papá Noel antes que Jesús.
- Bueno, Kufisto...
- ¡No, espera! Es así como te digo y lo será más con el paso de los años. Nosotros no lo veremos, espero, pero llegará el día en el que el tiempo de Navidad será el del gordo, regaloso y riente Noel en lugar del escuálido Cristo clavado en la Cruz por nuestros pecados. No creo en Dios y sobretodo no creo en la Iglesia, pero aún menos en lo que está por venir.

- La Navidad está muerta. Y somos nosotros quienes la hemos rematado.


- ¿Un piti?
- Pues sí.
- Sí, es lo suyo.

Salimos a la puerta del bar. 


La noche se desplomaba ante nosotros sin variación en la temperatura aparente.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Dic 2022)

Historias derroyentes de ajedrez. Nos puede pasar a todos xD


----------



## propileos (20 Dic 2022)

Hank y Tales ya han jugado su partida, la pego aqui para que Cazarr tome nota. 









Classical Chess • Amjd2018 vs hank100


Amjd2018 (1803) plays hank100 (1866) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Amjd2018 resigned after 53 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Estoy esperando que DJ me diga los dias y horarios que le va bien jugar para programar su partida con Tales en CHARO ASISTENCIA.


----------



## exterriga (21 Dic 2022)

Hiperion - Exterriga

Hoy miércoles, 22:00.


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • makwa2 vs Triptolemo


makwa2 (1503) plays Triptolemo (1556) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 4 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Dic 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia has tenido un despiste pero bien jugado... 
Un placer... 
Yo también he tenido descuidos que podías haberme hecho sudar...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (21 Dic 2022)

Comparto esta partida que creo he jugado muy serio contra un rival a priori digno. Esperando a jugar la jornada 15 contra @vayaquesi 



Rapid Chess • Ahmtylmzaydn vs Taipanidas

Rapid Chess • Ahmtylmzaydn vs Taipanidas


----------



## Hiperión (21 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Exterriga


Hiperion3 (2376) plays Exterriga (2284) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 44 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Dic 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Exterriga
> 
> 
> Hiperion3 (2376) plays Exterriga (2284) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is a draw after 44 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Que lástima no te parases a pensar una intermedia que era ganadora creo en a jugada 19… extraño,tenias tiempo,tu rival no era para confiarse mucho…no obstante buena técnica en el final de torres. Felitaciones y saludos a ambos,un lujo de jugadores para este foro.


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Comparto esta partida que creo he jugado muy serio contra un rival a priori digno. Esperando a jugar la jornada 15 contra @vayaquesi
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300881
> 
> 
> ...



Hola @Cazarr , he propuesto a Taipánidas jugar el martes a las 20:00 si le viene bien.

Últimamente me he desenganchado un poco del ajedrez, que como sabéis voy a temporadas, que generalmente coinciden con el torneo burbujil, así que ahora estoy un poco espeso, aunque obviamente sigo las novedades del torneo.

Por lo general no tengo problema en jugar el domingo a las 21:00 tal y como lo tengo establecido, pero con el tema de las fechas pues no termino de ver lo de quedar ese día para jugar al ajedrez, incluso aunque pudiese, pero al no ser un domingo cualquiera, pues prefería no tener que establecer una obligación para ese día, más allá de escuchar comentarios tipo "a ver Vayaquesí cuándo te echas novia..." 

Decir que esto es cosa mía, pues Taipánidas me envió el mensaje este lunes para jugar.


----------



## propileos (22 Dic 2022)

@Tales90 he hablado con DJ, me ha dicho que le va bien jugar el viernes entre 6 pm y 10 pm de España, o si no pues el lunes en ese horario, ya me diras si te va bien o no, para programar vuestra partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA.


----------



## Hiperión (22 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Que lástima no te parases a pensar una intermedia que era ganadora creo en a jugada 19… extraño,tenias tiempo,tu rival no era para confiarse mucho…no obstante buena técnica en el final de torres. Felitaciones y saludos a ambos,un lujo de jugadores para este foro.



Naa, casi pierdo. Si Exterriga llega a pasar al final de peones con .. f4 (después de Te3) en vez de repetir jugadas, hubiese tenido que hacer únicas para empatar.
Estoy muy desentrenado, el parón no me ha venido bien


----------



## Tales90 (22 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Tales90 he hablado con DJ, me ha dicho que le va bien jugar el viernes entre 6 pm y 10 pm de España, o si no pues el lunes en ese horario, ya me diras si te va bien o no, para programar vuestra partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA.



ya hemos jugado me gano él.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Dic 2022)

Hamijo @Clavisto dice Leonberbiz2 que te ha escrito por Lichess para vuestra partida.


----------



## exterriga (22 Dic 2022)

Hiperión dijo:


> Naa, casi pierdo. Si Exterriga llega a pasar al final de peones con .. f4 (después de Te3) en vez de repetir jugadas, hubiese tenido que hacer únicas para empatar.
> Estoy muy desentrenado, el parón no me ha venido bien



A mí tampoco me ha venido bien el parón.

Partida atípica por la rapidez de las jugadas. Sentía como que me daba igual perder. Desmotivación inusual.

Como curiosidad, indicar que las 3 partidas con Hiperion se han desarrollado con obtención rápida de pareja de Alfiles por parte de él.

Sí, error burdo, por su parte al no verlo y por la mía en dejármelo. Decisivo era 19-. ab4 para cambiar torres y desviar la dama negra de la defensa del punto f6. Hubiera perdido.

Al respecto del final de peones, estoy contigo Hiperion, tenías las de perder, aún siendo tablas. En cualquier caso, la línea ganadora en caso de error tuyo, es de GM. No sé si hubiera llegado siquiera a imaginarla.

Por ejemplo 42-. ...f4 43-. Td3-cd3 44-.c4! única y suficiente para entablar.

El error hubiera sido 44-.d5? para 45-.c4 y mantener esos peones unidos y defendidos. Eso es lo que rondaba por mi cabeza, pensando que eran tablas.

Pero no, el software da con una línea ganadora muy instructiva. Merece la pena analizarla.

Para acabar, no me reconozco en la partida. Llevar el caballo a c4 (25-. ...- Cc4) y dejar cambiármelo por el alfil, tomando con mi peón...

Modestia aparte, error estratégico inusual. Ahora me vienen rápidamente ideas de mejorar el caballo, cambiar una torre y jugar contra la debilidad blanca en c3. Entiendo que es una posición fácil de jugar para mí, no exenta de peligro para Hiperion, a pesar de la igualdad que promete el software.

En fin, que no doy para más.


----------



## Tio_Serio (22 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • Cazarr vs T_S

Merecida paliza me llevo, enhorabuena a Cazarr, bien jugado!


----------



## Cazarr (22 Dic 2022)

Antes de nada agradecer al burbuhermano @Tio_Serio su paciencia: llegué unos minutos tarde a nuestra cita.

Dicho eso, he revisado la partida y estoy muy contento. Según la máquina sólo he cometido un error menor (15. b5) que creo que he cometido muchas veces, aunque parece que hoy me ha salido a cuenta. Y sinceramente daba casi por perdida la partida antes de empezar por los últimos acontecimientos.

Normalmente no ataco por el flanco de dama y hoy he querido avanzar pasito a pasito, experimentando, a ver qué salía, y me ha dado resultado. En otra época habría entrado en pánico al ver la amenaza negra de la diagonal Alfil-Dama c7-h2 y habría desequilibrado mis piezas en posición ultradefensiva, pero la memoria me ha servido para recordar que esa estrategia no conducía a nada.

Luego, T_S ha cometido tres errores graves en seis movimientos hasta que ha mordido el anzuelo definitivo y he clavado a su reina. Me fascina cómo el ANSIA puede jugar un papel tan determinante en el ajedrez, porque su error -que por supuesto vio al instante- lo habría cometido yo igual, y muchos más.

Buena suerte en el Blitz de Navidad, hamijo.


----------



## propileos (22 Dic 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> ya hemos jugado me gano él.



@Tales90 has jugado con hank, ya subi la partida aqui.
Pero ahora tienes que jugar contra DJ, el me dijo que le venia bien jugar el viernes o el lunes a partir de las 6 pm de España hasta las 10 pm, ya me diras si te va bien eso.


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Dic 2022)

He quedado con Taipánidas para jugar nuestra partida el martes a las 20:00.

Voy a ir con todo para esta liga de invierno en segunda, puesto que no tengo nada que perder! (Si no me automotivo yo, nadie lo hará!)

Hoy he tenido un digno sparring de 1100 y pico de elo (provisional) que nada más capturar su dama me ha pedido tablas! Ese es el camino!


----------



## Tales90 (22 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Tales90 has jugado con hank, ya subi la partida aqui.
> Pero ahora tienes que jugar contra DJ, el me dijo que le venia bien jugar el viernes o el lunes a partir de las 6 pm de España hasta las 10 pm, ya me diras si te va bien eso.



tambien jugue con DJ he perdido las dos, he empezado muy mal.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Antes de nada agradecer al burbuhermano @Tio_Serio su paciencia: llegué unos minutos tarde a nuestra cita.
> 
> Dicho eso, he revisado la partida y estoy muy contento. Según la máquina sólo he cometido un error menor (15. b5) que creo que he cometido muchas veces, aunque parece que hoy me ha salido a cuenta. Y sinceramente daba casi por perdida la partida antes de empezar por los últimos acontecimientos.
> 
> ...



Bonita partida !con un planteamiento inicial que me gusta bastante y luego apretando estrategicamente muy bien jugada. Con ausencia de errores , de Primera División . Has sacado al ajedrecista que llevas dentro! Bueno este comentario es una obviedad,pero alguien tenia que decirlo,….has roto una barrera sicologica.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> He quedado con Taipánidas para jugar nuestra partida el martes a las 20:00.
> 
> Voy a ir con todo para esta liga de invierno en segunda, puesto que no tengo nada que perder! (Si no me automotivo yo, nadie lo hará!)
> 
> Hoy he tenido un digno sparring de 1100 y pico de elo (provisional) que nada más capturar su dama me ha pedido tablas! Ese es el camino!



Esperando pues al martes para retomar liga


----------



## jorge (23 Dic 2022)

Hoy a las 16h, Robii contra el huesazo de Jean de la Fontaine









Classical Chess • Jean-de-la-Fontaine vs vyctoryoso


Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2239) plays vyctoryoso (2411) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 12 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si quieres alrededor de las 19 horas juegas una extraoficial conmigo a 20+10 ??



Hecho, a las 19 jugamos


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (23 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien quiere jugar?



Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hecho, a las 19 jugamos



Amigo, ¿nos echamos unas amistosas?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Alguien quiere jugar?
> 
> 
> Amigo, ¿nos echamos unas amistosas?



Por supuesto cuando quieras, pero ahora no porque voy a salir a hacer unas cosas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (23 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Por supuesto cuando quieras, pero ahora no porque voy a salir a hacer unas cosas.



¿Sobre qué hora estarás?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Sobre qué hora estarás?



Pues a las 19 jugaré contra náufrago, no se si jugaremos una partida o serán dos, depende de si me funciona correctamente el cerebro y le duro al menos 27 o 30 movimientos XD si quieres después podemos jugar te digo


----------



## jorge (23 Dic 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Hoy a las 16h, Robii contra el huesazo de Jean de la Fontaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda caja de bombas ha sido el final. Parecía que Rober la tenía bastante controlada pero en el final Jean de la Fontaine pudo ganar en un par de ocasiones, aunque no fue así de milagro...


----------



## Clavisto (23 Dic 2022)

- ¡Mira! -me dijo enseñando su wasap- ¡Qué bien lo he hecho! -y rió antes de leer los mensajes de su mujer.

Sí, le había salido bien. El ineludible aperitivo navideño con los compañeros de trabajo había terminado antes de lo esperado y él lo aprovechó para venir al bar a tomarse un par de buenos whiskies antes de seguir cumpliendo con las obligaciones de su reciente paternidad. Mejor aún, ella le escribía que cogía al niño para irse al parque, algo que le daba más tiempo.

- Tómate otro whisky, Kufisto -dijo- Y tú, ¿qué haces ahí? -le dijo a otro con el que habíamos estado hablando a distancia- ¡vente para acá, joder! Ponle otra cerveza, Kufisto.

Bastante más joven que yo y un poco menos que mi amigo se vino con nosotros ya un tanto tocado por la tercera birra. Había pasado una noche de fiesta en Madrid con los compañeros de curro que luego se había alargado hasta las tantas con sus amigos de adolescencia en la capital, concierto incluido, y ya le iba pesando la idea de volver a casa con su novia, la de hermosas tetas, y menos todavía la de pasarse a comer con su madre que, avisada, le había preparado un reconfortante cocido para el día después.

Charlamos. En el bar no había más que un raro grupito de cinco que parecían salidos de una comida parroquial, muy modosos todos; whiskies de batalla con refresco y esa sensación de ver a un adolescente diciéndose a sí mismo "estoy tomándome una copa con el cura"

Mi amigo no tardó en emocionarse mientras miraba sus teléfonos en medio de la conversación. El chaval, a cada trago más tocado, nos contaba su fantástica noche. Le pregunté por su edad y me sentí viejo.

El tipo con pinta de cura alzó el brazo izquierdo para llamar mi atención e hizo un signo como indicando otra ronda.

Y entonces fue que mi amigo aprovechó para ir al water. Todavía estaba preparando las copas cuando le vi salir haciéndole un gesto al otro para que entrara. Y sonreí al tiro del Barceló.

No me dijo nada. Mejor. Salieron a fumar. Mi hermano llegó a darme el relevo. Le dejé la cuenta de los curillas en un papel. Cogí el abrigo, la bufanda, el gorro y el cigarrillo y salí afuera.

- Me voy
- Bueno, Kufisto, si no te veo que tengas una feliz noche.
- Claro, tío -Y nos abrazamos.
- ¡Joder, Kufisto, tío! -dijo el otro- ¡Hostia puta, eres un crack! ¡Te deseo lo mejor!
- Y yo a ti también. Nos vemos, tíos.

Crucé la avenida por los pasos de cebra, rodeé el edificio y un poco más allá me subí al coche.


"Joder. Qué cerca ha estado. A casa. No pares ni en el súper para comprar el guiso de mañana. Un arroz y fuera. Sacas tu pollo del congelador y apañas un arroz, eso es. Después de todo mañana no es día para un guiso. A casa, Kufisto. A casa ya"


- ¡Hola, pequeña!
- ¡Miau!


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Esperando pues al martes para retomar liga
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302212



Hasta que no folle no juego al ajedrez. 

Hoy había quedado para jugar al pádel con una moza pizpireta y va y dice a última hora que no puede jugar.

Y la semana que viene a remar...Así no hay quien se concentre.






Spoiler



Bueno, si no me da un ataque de delirio personal y no dimito en el trabajo, supongo que también jugaré al ajedrez


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

@Cazarr, antes tenías en la primera página de este hilo una lista de foreros participantes con su nick aquí y en lichess, la cual estaba muy bien para ir contactando a la gente por lichess. ¿La has movido a otra página? ¿La conservas?

Era la de este quote:






♛ VIII Liga de Ajedrez


Desde que instauramos –sin querer- esta sana tradición allá por 2015 no ha pasado un año sin que en el mes de agosto no volviéramos a reunirnos para medirnos los alfiles. La novedad de aquella primera liguilla híbrida de partidas clásicas y rápidas supuso un atractivo que por novedad es difícil...




www.burbuja.info





Por cierto, nos enfrentamos la semana que viene. Por mí podemos jugar la partida ya hoy mismo. Expando este mensaje a todos mis contrincantes, por mí podemos jugar hoy (@Tio_Serio @Triptolemo @Don Pelayo @el mensa @knight).


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

@Taipánidas de Mileto, ayer me fui pronto al sobre, pero hoy, cuando quieras. Después de comer me viene perfecto.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Taipánidas de Mileto, ayer me fui pronto al sobre, pero hoy, cuando quieras. Después de comer me viene perfecto.



Entre las 15 y las 17 aprox estoy entrenando, quizá entre las 18 y las 20 podríamos jugar


----------



## Cazarr (24 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Cazarr, antes tenías en la primera página de este hilo una lista de foreros participantes con su nick aquí y en lichess, la cual estaba muy bien para ir contactando a la gente por lichess. ¿La has movido a otra página? ¿La conservas?
> 
> Era la de este quote:
> 
> ...



Hola hamijo. Cuando vuelva del fin de semana la volveré a subir. Creo que la borré, idiota de mí. Tenía que hacer algunas correcciones y amputé directamente.


----------



## Don Pelayo (24 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Cazarr, antes tenías en la primera página de este hilo una lista de foreros participantes con su nick aquí y en lichess, la cual estaba muy bien para ir contactando a la gente por lichess. ¿La has movido a otra página? ¿La conservas?
> 
> Era la de este quote:
> 
> ...



Que sea mañana porfa, que hoy no tengo ni cinco minutos con los preparativos jeje


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Dic 2022)

Alguien para jugar? @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Te va bien ahora?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Alguien para jugar? @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Te va bien ahora?



Vamos allá. Invítame


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Vamos allá. Invítame



Nombre usuario?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nombre usuario?











AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (24 Dic 2022)

Salí a fumar. No tardó en seguir mis pasos.

- Buena tarde ha quedado -dijo
- Sí -respondí mirando el blanco edificio de enfrente. 

Sí, había quedado una tarde esplendorosa, impropia de la fecha. Un cielo azul, despejado, y un sol tan dorado como el lápiz amarillo de un niño feliz. Sí. Una preciosa y templadísima tarde de Nochebuena que, sin remedio, estaba yéndose a inusitada velocidad para dejar paso a la gran noche del año.

- Otro día en la vida -dijo.

Le miré. 

- Sí -dije- "A day in the life" 
- ¿Qué?
- Pues eso, que otro día en la vida, como la canción de los Beatles.
- ¡Ah!...

Ni puta idea. Por edad él estaba más cerca que yo de conocerla, ¿pero qué puede esperarse de un solitario que te llama "campeón" cuando le sirves una cerveza?

- Vivo ahí enfrente -dijo señalando al edificio- Me he divorciado hace poco. No soy de aquí.

"¿Divorciado a los sesenta años? Joder..."

Feo, bajito, escuchimizado, solo y viejo entró al bar en el ocaso de las cañas. Se había acercado a la barra por una cerveza que se llevó a una de las mesas altas del ventanal, todavía sin recoger.

- Gracias, campeón -dijo cuando le llevé la tapa y aproveché para recoger el vacío dejado por los anteriores.

¿Qué clase de gilipollas le llama campeón a un camarero que pronto cumplirá medio siglo? ¿Campeón? ¿Campeón de qué? ¿De tu puta madre? 

- Sólo es un día más -dijo.
- Sí. Y una noche más...-respondí ya casi cegado por el reflejo de los oblicuos rayos del sol en la blanca fachada del edificio de enfrente.
- Sí...Una noche más...

Inhalé una profunda calada.

- Allí siempre han habido putas.
- ¿Qué? -dijo.
- En tu edificio. Ahí donde vives. Siempre ha habido algún piso de putas. He conocido a unas cuantas. Seguro que hay alguno.

Tiré el cigarrillo y pasé para adentro.

- Ponme otra caña -dijo al entrar.

Se la puse y otra vez me tildó de campeón.


Cuadrillas de amigos bebían y comían festejando la tarde de Nochebuena. Los hijos, ya mayorcitos, buenos chicos, hacían acto de presencia para pillar algo de pasta con la que funcionar entre sus colegas. Uno de ellos, un chaval al que conozco desde su nacimiento, un crío un tanto raro y arisco en su infancia que por esas extrañas cosas de la vida, la medicación y el tiempo ha devenido en uno de los escasos muchachos a los que da gusto ver, se despidió de todos tan contento y feliz como lo fuimos nosotros.


- ¿Y dices que allí hay putas?
- Sí, joder. O al menos las ha habido siempre. Sólo tienes que ir tocando timbres.


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.
> ...



¿Qué hacéis jugando si estáis en grupos diferentes?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Qué hacéis jugando si estáis en grupos diferentes?



Amor por el deporte.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (24 Dic 2022)

Gif al canto


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2022)

@Capitán Walker pero dame unos dias y unas horquillas de horas para poder yo cuadrar. 
No me digas mañana a las 4 porque yo justo a esa hora no se si voy a poder y en el mismo dia o de un dia para otro no puedo programar la partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA. 
Por ejemplo dime pues el jueves 29 de 4 pm a 6 pm, y el viernes 30 de 8pm a 12 pm, o los dias/horquillas que te vayan bien.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Gif al canto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303639



Jajaja, vaya automate me di ahí.

¿Estás abierto a una revancha, de nuevo al mejor de 3?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Jajaja, vaya automate me di ahí.
> 
> ¿Estás abierto a una revancha, de nuevo al mejor de 3?



Sí, luego si quieres jugamos


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Sí, luego si quieres jugamos



¿A qué hora estás? ¿Puedes a las 13:30?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿A qué hora estás? ¿Puedes a las 13:30?



Por la tarde tendría que ser sobre las 19


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Por la tarde tendría que ser sobre las 19



Pues miro a esa hora, hamijo.


----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Capitán Walker pero dame unos dias y unas horquillas de horas para poder yo cuadrar.
> No me digas mañana a las 4 porque yo justo a esa hora no se si voy a poder y en el mismo dia o de un dia para otro no puedo programar la partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA.
> Por ejemplo dime pues el jueves 29 de 4 pm a 6 pm, y el viernes 30 de 8pm a 12 pm, o los dias/horquillas que te vayan bien.



Joder, me refería a las 16:00 no a las 4:07


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

@Taipánidas de Mileto, ¿echamos uno rapidito? 10+5.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Taipánidas de Mileto, ¿echamos uno rapidito? 10+5.



OK


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Amistoso:









Rapid Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs Taipanidas


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1500) plays Taipanidas (1410) in a casual Rapid (10+5) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Buff, me destrozó... 

Revancha:









Rapid Chess • Taipanidas vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


Taipanidas (1410) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1500) in a casual Rapid (10+5) game of chess. Game is still being played after 2 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

Otra paliza... O @Taipánidas de Mileto ha mejorado mucho o yo me he ido a la puta.

Última:









Rapid Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs Taipanidas


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1500) plays Taipanidas (1410) in a casual Rapid (10+5) game of chess. Game is still being played after 11 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Dic 2022)

Buenas partidas ahí con @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Profusas en blunders algunas de ellas por ambas partes pero competidas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (25 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Otra paliza... O @Taipánidas de Mileto ha mejorado mucho o yo me he ido a la puta.
> 
> Última:
> 
> ...



En esta te iba a haber cambiado la dama en el movimiento 15 haciendo Dxd5 y ganando material pero soy patológicamente reacio a entregar la dama por algún motivo, eso me ha perdido esta vez.


----------



## Cazarr (25 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Otra paliza... O @Taipánidas de Mileto ha mejorado mucho o yo me he ido a la puta.
> 
> Última:
> 
> ...



Dos lobos jugando a pelearse. Por amor al arte. Ese es el espíritu joder.


----------



## propileos (26 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Joder, me refería a las 16:00 no a las 4:07



Walker estamos perdiendo los papeles. 
Si quieres dejamos esta partida a 20+10 en tablas ratoneras para quitarnosla ya de encima, ademas asi no comenzamos palmando ninguno de los 2. 
Y lo damos todo en la partida a 5+0.


----------



## Gurney (26 Dic 2022)

Empieza el Mundial de Rápidas y Blitz, en Almaty (Kazajistán), con Magnus, Nakamura, Nepo, Caruana y otros mataos


----------



## Cazarr (26 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Walker estamos perdiendo los papeles.
> Si quieres dejamos esta partida a 20+10 en tablas ratoneras para quitarnosla ya de encima, ademas asi no comenzamos palmando ninguno de los 2.
> Y lo damos todo en la partida a 5+0.



Por qué no jugáis la partida de liga a tiempo reducido? Antes que acordar unas tablas sin jugar, digo. Decisión vuestra, yo como el niño del tambor.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 Dic 2022)

Uno llega a la deducción de que cuando el mismo forero lleva desde el 2015 organizando la Liga es que no es nada fácil y lo cómodo es jugar,y a veces desconociendo el trabajo quejarse. Pero llegar al punto de acordar tablas no ya de Grandes Maestros que solían ser en 10 o 12 jugadas,sino ya sin jugar yo lo veo como no valorar el trabajo enorme que hay detrás. Aunque suene raro que lo diga yo que siempre me ocupado de jugar,sin ser consciente que el organizador quiere ver a cambio de su esfuerzo pues que los gladiadores bajen a la arena a morir uno de los 2 contendientes y los demás disfrutando de ver la sangre de los luchadores jeje


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2022)

@knight nos tocaba jugar


----------



## Cazarr (26 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Uno llega a la deducción de que cuando el mismo forero lleva desde el 2015 organizando la Liga es que no es nada fácil y lo cómodo es jugar,y a veces desconociendo el trabajo quejarse. Pero llegar al punto de acordar tablas no ya de Grandes Maestros que solían ser en 10 o 12 jugadas,sino ya sin jugar yo lo veo como no valorar el trabajo enorme que hay detrás. Aunque suene raro que lo diga yo que siempre me ocupado de jugar,sin ser consciente que el organizador quiere ver a cambio de su esfuerzo pues que los gladiadores bajen a la arena a morir uno de los 2 contendientes y los demás disfrutando de ver la sangre de los luchadores jeje



Lo digo más que nada porque si la razón de no jugar es que no han podido coincidir a tiempo pues se aplaza sin problema.

Si llegase la última jornada (de aquí a un mes...) y por el motivo que fuera hubiera sido imposible coincidir una hora pues tablas y problema resuelto. Pero habiendo tiempo y fórmulas como la de jugar a menos tiempo opino que es lo mejor.

Como si quieren jugar una partida única que les valga para el Blitz y la Liga a la vez, me parece también válido. Si quieren jugar o no es su decisión. 

No quisiera ser yo el causante de una vorágine de violencia ajedrecística hipercompetitiva pero el ranking está así... 







Y ese top-8 que ocupa @Capitán Walker a la que puntúen Blubleo y Clavisto en Primera se convierte en un top-10 con 8,5 puntitos. Así que tiene a la caza a SpeedyGonzalez con 8, a Hank con 7,5 a Propileos con 6,5, a Tio_Serio con 6... no sé no sé, esas tablillas igual salen caras.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Dic 2022)

Hay problemas en mi partida con León: veo todas las piezas en blanco y así no puedo jugar.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @knight nos tocaba jugar



Hamijo Tripto, *Knight no puede jugar el parcial de Invierno, se ha retirado*. Creo que olvidé avisaros. En la próxima actualización no aparecerá en las jornadas.

Conservará su puntuación al haber jugado al menos 2/3 del Campeonato, de cara al ranking general.



Clavisto dijo:


> Hay problemas en mi partida con León: veo todas las piezas en blanco y así no puedo jugar.



Le he comentado a Leonberbiz que pospongáis la partida, no os preocupéis por los plazos en este caso.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Cazarr, antes tenías en la primera página de este hilo una lista de foreros participantes con su nick aquí y en lichess, la cual estaba muy bien para ir contactando a la gente por lichess. ¿La has movido a otra página? ¿La conservas?
> 
> Era la de este quote:
> 
> ...



En el *Post 4* de la primera página he puesto la tabla con los enlaces a Lichess. Pero he visto que el resultado es poco elegante (menuda mierda de formato tiene Calopez).

Hay varias columnas, supongo que lo veréis tan mal como yo. Intentaré arreglarlo en otro momento, pero al menos hace el apaño. Sólo tenéis que mover la tabla hacia un lado con el cursor para ver las distintas columnas.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2022)

Gracias cazarr...


----------



## propileos (27 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por qué no jugáis la partida de liga a tiempo reducido? Antes que acordar unas tablas sin jugar, digo. Decisión vuestra, yo como el niño del tambor.



No, prefiero ratear el medio punto y para tiempo reducido ya tenemos la de 5+0, a ver que dice @Capitán Walker

Me edito vale me ha dicho Walker que ok en el hilo del BLITZ DE NAVIDAD, entonces en la LIGA medio punto para cada uno. 
Y la de BLITZ la jugaremos el miercoles a las 17 30 en CHARO ASISTENCIA, la voy a programar y pongo el enlace en el hilo del BLITZ.


----------



## Gurney (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## blubleo (27 Dic 2022)

Blubleo Hiperion on live









Classical Chess • blubleo vs Hiperion3


blubleo (1846) plays Hiperion3 (2376) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. blubleo resigned after 33 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Dic 2022)

blubleo dijo:


> Blubleo Hiperion on live
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiperiowned 

Y Apolowned (es decir,victoria para mí)









Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs blubleo


Ganiccus (2082) plays blubleo (1846) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. blubleo resigned after 26 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Capitán Walker (27 Dic 2022)

Yo me amoldo a lo que haga falta Propileos.


----------



## Cazarr (27 Dic 2022)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! vs. @Cazarr 









Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs Cazarr


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794) plays Cazarr (1822) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (27 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! vs. @Cazarr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tablas y reparto de puntos.

No he acabado nada contento con mi juego. Primero el medio puntito me sabía a poco porque creía que AAAHHH había blunderado y me había regalado su dama, ahí he tenido el primer golpe moral, aunque estuviera equivocado. Luego he comprobado que no, pero he visto que he cometido errores salvajes y ver que he jugado tan mal casi hace dulce el medio puntito. Los nervios -que encima aflora todo a la mínima ocasión- tampoco han ayudado.

He autoclavado mi torre cuando le sacaba ventaja y ha sabido aprovechar la ocasión. Él también ha tenido sus opciones, con un error menos que yo. Así que el empate es justo.

Al final no quería tablas pero no he visto la maldita Tc3 que he podido jugar 2-3 veces. Por cobardía no he querido acercar mi torre a su rey y ahí nos hemos quedado los dos. Tablas por repetición.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Dic 2022)

Señor @vayaquesi le llaman por megafonía


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Dic 2022)

@Cazarr cual es el tiempo de cortesía cuando un rival no se presenta?


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs VAYAQUESI


Taipanidas (1531) plays VAYAQUESI (1452) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (27 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> @Cazarr cual es el tiempo de cortesía cuando un rival no se presenta?



20 minutos


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> Taipanidas (1531) plays VAYAQUESI (1452) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



He perdido: muchas imprecisiones, un alfil regalado en el mediojuego, y el resto es historia.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Dic 2022)

Partida errática, de esas que sabes estar jugando muy mal. Al final me la llevo más por errores de mi rival que por aciertos míos. Podía haberme dado mucha caña en el movimiento 16 adelantando la reina a d3 pero no lo ha visto. Victoria con sabor amargo  

Classical Chess • Taipanidas vs VAYAQUESI


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hiperiowned
> 
> Y Apolowned (es decir,victoria para mí)
> 
> ...



Más allá de destacar que Hiperion ha ganado en la séptima jugada y tú en la 8!! Ando despistado,estás partidas deben de ser de Primera División ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Más allá de destacar que Hiperion ha ganado en la séptima jugada y tú en la 8!! Ando despistado,estás partidas deben de ser de Primera División ?



Carlsen y Nakamura rechazaron la invitacion para jugar el torneo,es normal que el nivel se resienta un poco


----------



## propileos (28 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> @Cazarr cual es el tiempo de cortesía cuando un rival no se presenta?



Estos problemas no existen con CHARO ASISTENCIA, si la partida comienza y uno de los jugadores no esta pues perdera su partida pasados 20 minutos , o si llega 5 minutos tarde pues tendra que apechugar con eso. 
Para la proxima LIGA propongo un ritmo de 15+15 para que no tenga que estar la gente 20 minutos esperando. 
No se porque no se adopta CHARO a nivel global, son todo ventajas. 
Ahora estamos en periodo de pruebas, si alguno quiere jugar su partida usando CHARO ASISTENCIA que me lo diga y programare su partida.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## vayaquesi (28 Dic 2022)

Este domingo día 1 he quedado con Tales para jugar a las 21:00, aunque la verdadera partida comienza el sábado 31, con la esperanza de que llegue muy resacoso mi rival, y entre pitos, flautas y shemales se le olvide de jugar la partida, mientras yo con mi nuncafollismo protector estaré esperando a que se le pase le pase el tiempo de la partida y ganar la partida con toda justicia y meritocracia en los despachos. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## el mensa (28 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Asturies


Hermes1277 (1720) plays Asturies (1020) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Asturies resigned after 17 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





La aplazada El Mensa 1 vs. Don Pelayo 0 se salda con victoria cómoda para mi, a pesar de pillarme de vuelta del campo, muy liado y con dolores estomacales de origen incierto, aunque sospecho que es por hacer el guarro en las comidas navideñas. 

Ahora, a combatir la gastritis y el colesterol en la cuesta de enero, previa partida @Tio_Serio vs. El Mensa para este fin de año, ya casi un clásico si no fuera porque descubrí el hilo del ajedrez hace relativamente poco. 

Ozú qué cosa ma chunga...


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Dic 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Classical Chess • Hermes1277 vs Asturies
> 
> 
> Hermes1277 (1720) plays Asturies (1020) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Asturies resigned after 17 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



No mientas, eso ha sido el extra de maná que has utilizado para ganar partida, es lo que tiene el doping.


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Señor @vayaquesi le llaman por megafonía





Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> @Cazarr cual es el tiempo de cortesía cuando un rival no se presenta?


----------



## Cazarr (28 Dic 2022)

A falta de disputar dos partidas para cerrar la jornada 15 (Leonberbiz-Clavisto y Montaigne-SpeedyGonzalez), ya están las tablas actualizadas en primera página:


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (28 Dic 2022)

Acontecimiento sideral, jugando contra Dodo:









Blitz Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs dodoria


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1551) plays dodoria (1079) in a rated Blitz (5+3) game of chess. dodoria resigned after 19 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (28 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Acontecimiento sideral, jugando contra Dodo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*EL RETORNO DEL DODO*


----------



## propileos (28 Dic 2022)

Abofeteo publicamente a @Montaigne para que me envie a sus padrinos. 
Me gustaria jugar la partida con CHARO ASISTENCIA, ya me diras si te parece bien. 
En caso de que SI pues me dices dias e intervalos de horas que te vaya bien jugar y yo programo a CHARO con eso.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Dic 2022)

Comenzamos, T_S vs. Carmen Martínez García aka Makwa

Classical Chess • T_S vs makwa2


----------



## el mensa (28 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No mientas, eso ha sido el extra de maná que has utilizado para ganar partida, es lo que tiene el doping.



No uso maná porque los estimulantes me sientan fatal y solo tomo relajantes o hipnóticos, me habéis pillado, presumo de valenciano y mira qué cosas me pasan. 

Bueno, tampoco es que me sienten mal del todo, solo tengo que bajar la dosis i au...


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Dic 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Comenzamos, T_S vs. Carmen Martínez García aka Makwa
> 
> Classical Chess • T_S vs makwa2



Pues Carmen se ha rendido tras capturar mi peón central con el caballo, me ha dejado roto porque pensaba que perdía torre, no fué hasta después comentando con ella que vi que simplemente capturando al caballo ya quedaba mi torre defendida.

Yo estaba en plan, vaya jugadón que me ha hecho, adiós torre! Y va y se rinde 

En fin, todo ello me hace considerar, que estoy cada torneo más viejo!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> *EL RETORNO DEL DODO*



Pero Dodoria no era del grupo mítico de la degeneración? Ah! Bueno,pues ya estamos casi todos.


----------



## el mensa (28 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> @el mensa juges un pall a 10mn o el blitz de Nadal extraoficial? fotre! Me tocará volver con tal de aplastar a Propileos,sin Charoasistencia que de él no me fio jeje.



Charoasistencia suena a peligroso troyano que tomará el control de tu ordenador para robarte las pelis porno amateur que has grabado. No le des a aceptar a nada que salga de ahí!!!!!!!

El extraoficial es de 10 min. o como va eso? Acordemos alguna partida mañana para calentar que a las 20:00 juego con @Tio_Serio para quien quiera verlo ya lo sabe.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Dic 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Charoasistencia suena a peligroso troyano que tomará el control de tu ordenador para robarte las pelis porno amateur que has grabado. No le des a aceptar a nada que salga de ahí!!!!!!!
> 
> El extraoficial es de 10 min. o como va eso? Acordemos alguna partida mañana para calentar que a las 20:00 juego con @Tio_Serio para quien quiera verlo ya lo sabe.



Si,entras sudores fríos con la colección porno. Pero no se como,pero alguna fechoría me haría seguro! Lo malo para él es que tengo amplia disponibilidad y soy puntual como un alemán.con lo cual la Charoasistencia no tiene vida conmigo…. Parecía buena cosa pero en las manos equivocadas (las suyas) pasarían cosas. Y en cuanto a nosotros si vale a eso de las 7,30 pm?


----------



## el mensa (28 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si,entras sudores fríos con la colección porno. Pero no se como,pero alguna fechoría me haría seguro! Lo malo para él es que tengo amplia disponibilidad y soy puntual como un alemán.con lo cual la Charoasistencia no tiene vida conmigo…. Parecía buena cosa pero en las manos equivocadas (las suyas) pasarían cosas. Y en cuanto a nosotros si vale a eso de las 7,30 pm?



Vale, tarde de ajedrez alicantino para todos los burbujos de pro.


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

@Taipánidas de Mileto voy a programar a CHARO para tu partida con DJ, ya me diras que dias y que intervalos de horas te van bien para jugar.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Taipánidas de Mileto voy a programar a CHARO para tu partida con DJ, ya me diras que dias y que intervalos de horas te van bien para jugar.



Cualquier día a las 21, salvo el 31


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

@Capitán Walker te toca jugar con Hank, ya me diras que dias e intervalos de horas te van bien para programar vuestra partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA.


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Capitán Walker te toca jugar con Hank, ya me diras que dias e intervalos de horas te van bien para programar vuestra partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA.



k tal a las 4 PM con Hank y a las 4:30 con Apolo?


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> k tal a las 4 PM con Hank y a las 4:30 con Apolo?



No porque la de HANK es de la LIGA, es de larga duracion, tu queda con Apolo por el metodo tradicional y yo programo tu partida con Hank en CHARO ASISTENCIA, dime que dias te van bien para jugar, entiendo que puedes jugar de 4 a 5 pm.


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

@Taipánidas de Mileto ya esta en CHARO ASISTENCIA tu partida con DJ






DJ VS TAIPANIDAS LB 2022 by CHARO ASISTENCIA: Standard 20+10 #CcsnLicP


1 players compete in the Dec 29, 2022 DJ VS TAIPANIDAS LB 2022 swiss tournament organized by CHARO ASISTENCIA. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

@Capitán Walker hank te escribira al lichess hoy dia 29 sobre las 5 o 6 de la tarde, por si te va bien jugar, creo que los siguientes dias no puede, si te va bien jugais y si no pues para mas adelante.

Si le quieres escribir tu algo esta es su direccion de lichess








hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No porque la de HANK es de la LIGA, es de larga duracion, tu queda con Apolo por el metodo tradicional y yo programo tu partida con Hank en CHARO ASISTENCIA, dime que dias te van bien para jugar, entiendo que puedes jugar de 4 a 5 pm.



Ok


----------



## Montaigne (29 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Abofeteo publicamente a @Montaigne para que me envie a sus padrinos.
> Me gustaria jugar la partida con CHARO ASISTENCIA, ya me diras si te parece bien.
> En caso de que SI pues me dices dias e intervalos de horas que te vaya bien jugar y yo programo a CHARO con eso.



Acepto el guante. No necesito sicarios para que cometan mis blunders. Prefiero ensuciarme las manos personalmente.
Nunca me ha quedado muy claro que es eso de la CHARO ASISTENCIA, pero, después de aguantar a las charos de mi familia en plena histeria navideña, con su vacío afán de perfección superficial y completa ausencia de discurso racional, preferiría no aguantar más charos, aunque sean virtuales. Si me consigues vender la idoneidad del uso de la CHARO ASISTENTE, con argumentos racionales, les prestaré atención, y quizá acepte su mecánica interferencia, pero, de entrada, CHARO ASISTENCIA NO. Respecto a intervalos de días y de horas, cualquier tarde, hasta entrada la noche, exceptuando la del viernes, estaré rondando por aquí y/o Lichess.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Dic 2022)

Montaigne dijo:


> Acepto el guante. No necesito sicarios para que cometan mis blunders. Prefiero ensuciarme las manos personalmente.
> Nunca me ha quedado muy claro que es eso de la CHARO ASISTENCIA, pero, después de aguantar a las charos de mi familia en plena histeria navideña, con su vacío afán de perfección superficial y completa ausencia de discurso racional, preferiría no aguantar más charos, aunque sean virtuales. Si me consigues vender la idoneidad del uso de la CHARO ASISTENTE, con argumentos racionales, les prestaré atención, y quizá acepte su mecánica interferencia, pero, de entrada, CHARO ASISTENCIA NO. Respecto a intervalos de días y de horas, cualquier tarde, hasta entrada la noche, exceptuando la del viernes, estaré rondando por aquí y/o Lichess.



Sublime dialéctica y contundente retórica! Un señor de rancio abolengo no necesita más Charos en su vida. Ansioso hallome de la venta de la burra a un señor de corcel pura sangre.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Taipánidas de Mileto ya esta en CHARO ASISTENCIA tu partida con DJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le concedo a charo esta partida de prueba pero he de decir que a primera sensación me resulta un tanto invasiva y matemática, es decir percibo una incordiante falta de flexibilidad en este método. A priori prefiero el contacto directo con el oponente, algo que siempre ha funcionado, pero veremos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo le concedo a charo esta partida de prueba pero he de decir que a primera sensación me resulta un tanto invasiva y matemática, es decir percibo una incordiante falta de flexibilidad en este método. A priori prefiero el contacto directo con el oponente, algo que siempre ha funcionado, pero veremos.



Cierto Taipanidas! Es una bomba de tiempo activada…y si a la hora en punto tienes un imprevisto? Que sucede entonces? Es como muy forzado y como yo tanto en la vida como en el ajedrez pienso mejor a largo plazo y llego a la conclusión de que es inapropiado. Yo no tendría inconvenientes en jugar con Propileos a 20+10 pero no a través de Charoasistencia,nunca!Por otra parte me da la sensación de que de una manera muy sutil es una manera de desplazar lentamente a Cazarr. No funcionará, la salsa está en la humanidad y camaraderIA establecida por un grupúsculo compuesto por Clavisto,Ignadaptado,Tío Serio,Mensa,Vayaquesi,Apolocreed,Exterriga,Hiperion ( que hasta el habla algo,aparte de asesinarnos uno por uno) Jorge,etc,…Pero las importaciones de un tío de Virginia que ocupa un puesto en la Liga,de Djsoul que no es mal tipo,pero toda esta gente ocupa unas plazas que podrían ser ocupadas por no se Actor Secundario Bob, gente de aquí que interactúa en el foro.No unos tíos que no escribirán en burbuja jamás.Aora imaginad una liga con todos ”sus” guiris y programados por Charoasistencia! El infierno en vida.Hasta percibo un tono imperativo en imponer su Terminator.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Dic 2022)

Pero si charoasistencia es simplemente que Propileos se toma la molestia de concertar la hora de las partidas en lugar de que los jugadores se pongan de acuerdo entre ellos...ni IA nada.

Me siento el único cuerdo entre locos


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Dic 2022)

Y normal que haya tanto loco,estoy viendo un "informativo" en la tele y el lavado de cerebro es acojonante: media hora entre violencia de género y COVID en china.

Y un día tras otro...


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero si charoasistencia es simplemente que Propileos se toma la molestia de concertar la hora de las partidas en lugar de que los jugadores se pongan de acuerdo entre ellos...ni IA nada.
> 
> Me siento el único cuerdo entre locos



Hombre, tiene la ventaja de que así ningún jugador puede decir que si él estaba a su hora, que si el otro no le ha avisado, etc., pero sí, entre personas civilizadas no debería hacer falta.

Quizá Montaigne fuera más favorable al invento si se le llamara Paco asistencia, vista la desconfianza del foro hacia el colectivo charil.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

Charo asistencia demuestra su eficiencia generando conflicto eso es evidente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Dic 2022)

Si charoasistencia a mi me parece fenomenal,mucho más cómodo...

Pero de IA nada,es un trabajo que hace Propileos así por amor al arte,pero si él está contento pues nada que decir...

PD: tengo una partida pendiente con Clavisto...Charo haz tu magia!!


----------



## Cazarr (29 Dic 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Hombre, tiene la ventaja de que así ningún jugador puede decir que si él estaba a su hora, que si el otro no le ha avisado, etc., pero sí, entre personas civilizadas no debería hacer falta.
> 
> Quizá Montaigne fuera más favorable al invento si se le llamara Paco asistencia, vista la desconfianza del foro hacia el colectivo charil.



Yo también creo que a Propi le falló el marketing. A Pepephone le fue bien con Pepe:







Pero la Charo-asistencia es una cosa así:


----------



## Tio_Serio (29 Dic 2022)

A mi lo de Charo me hace gracia, mientras propileos aguante su criatura pues perfecto, pero apuesto a que más pronto que tarde acabará hartandose de tener que mediar entre unos y otros, configurar torneos y hacer y deshacer partidas, cuando resulta totalmente innecesario.

La verdad le agradezco el esfuerzo, ese interés por el ajedrez, suyo y de otros, nos ha traído hasta aquí, sólo que opino que en este caso no merece la pena, como dice el refrán, si no está roto no lo arregles, para qué se pone el hombre a asumir ese currazo.. pero bueno allá el.


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si charoasistencia a mi me parece fenomenal,mucho más cómodo...
> 
> Pero de IA nada,es un trabajo que hace Propileos así por amor al arte,pero si él está contento pues nada que decir...
> 
> PD: tengo una partida pendiente con Clavisto...Charo haz tu magia!!



Vale pues me dices que dias y horas te va bien jugar y @Clavisto que me lo diga tambien si quiere. 
Si os parece bien a los 2 pues programo la partida en CHARO ASISTENCIA y si no pues quedais por el metodo tradicional. 

Hoy hay una partida programada a las 9 de la noche, esta el enlace mas arriba. 
Si alguien la quiere seguir puede incorporarse a la partida uniendose al torneo, pero os teneis que unir una vez que comience, (mejor unos 10 minutos despues), si os meteis antes CHARO os pondra a jugar a vosotros y partida arruinada. 

En las partidas chariles lo que escriban los espectadores en el chat lo ven tambien los jugadores, eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta. 
Yo creo que CHARO tiene mucho potencial, ahora estamos probando, yo me estoy fijando un poco en el funcionamiento. 

Ayer por ejemplo en mi partida con Walker como estaba yo solo inscrito CHARO daba una cuenta atras en bucle de 2 minutos para que llegaran nuevos jugadores. 

Si hubieramos estado los 2 inscritos entonces habria sido diferente, CHARO hubiera hecho la cuenta atras de los 5 minutos y habria dado ganador al jugador presente. 

Son cosas que en un futuro hay que tener en cuenta por si alguien quiere reclamar la victoria por incomparecencia del otro tiene que hacer un capture de la pantalla, si no lo hace es mas dificil de demostrar lo que paso ahi.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Dic 2022)

La reconocí en cuanto entró al bar. Pidió cerveza y en su mirada vi que también se acordaba de mi. La cosa estaba tan clara para los dos que, al igual que la primera vez, ninguno preguntó nada. 

Hay una costumbre, un mecanicismo natural propio del profesional que está tras la barra, consistente en preguntar al desconocido cliente que pide una cerveza si la quiere de botella o de grifo, pues quieras o no hay diferencia, ya sea por hábito o sospecha, que no hay tanto camareros dispuestos a tirar una buena cerveza de barril, más o menos como curas criados en el Concilio Vaticano II recitando con voz de telefonista la Buena Nueva a las cuatro viejas que aún les soportan con su aguante, quizá aún menos. 

Recordé que bebía en tercio cuando ya estaba tirándole una buena caña. Ella no dijo nada, al contrario: sonrió al recibir una cerveza de barril bien tirada. Y se quedó en la barra atenta al teléfono.

Era verano cuando nos encontramos por primera vez; este último no, claro; quizá dos, como mucho tres...no creo que cuatro, no, de ningún modo. Yo diría que dos. Pero el tiempo es una cosa muy difusa cuando lo vives solo. 

Había en la barra un bruto de otro pueblo, un viejo bruto conocido y amable, uno al que no había visto desde hace años, un antiguo cliente, un tipo que estuvo a punto de perder la cabeza cuando su mujer le pidió el divorcio para irse con otro; un tío de orden que (hija pequeña por medio) apenas podía respirar del odio que sentía. No lo reconocí al primer segundo, pero sí al siguiente. Aunque no recordé su nombre en ningún momento. Él sí se acordaba del mío. 

Uno vive, duerme y sueña como ha vivido; otro sueña, duerme y vive como ha soñado. Y hay quien duerme, vive y no sueña.

Eran las tres y pico de otra tarde. Una hora y pico más y estaría fuera de la barra.

La mujer recibió la visita de su posta en el hospital. Era otra mujer, una mujer muy distinta que pidió una cocacola con la que fueron a sentarse en una mesa no sin que antes ella me pidiera otra cerveza con esa sonrisa tan agradable, esa sonrisa de mujer de vuelta de todo, esa mujer que sonríe cuando abres los ojos, esa mujer que aparece como un sol después de la tormenta.


- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto? -dijo un amigo, un amigo de ahora, de hace unos meses, quizá un año, ¡o dos!, un amigo, alguien con quien conversar a última hora de cosas interesantes, de arte, de música sobretodo y de cine también, de literatura no tanto, más bien nada, se aburre leyendo, siempre se ha aburrido, pero bueno, en aquello, sobretodo en la música, en el Rock, en el Pop, reconozco que me supera...
- Bien.

Y hablando de todo ello estábamos, ya casi entusiasmados con la inevitable ayuda del alcohol ante la pasividad del amable bruto cercano que trasegaba la quinta cerveza, cuando el compadre que había estado comiendo en el fondo del bar vino hasta nosotros para beberse una copa en compañía agradable.

- Kufisto -dijo con ese tono solemne que denota su sostenida embriaguez- Ponme una copa. Y otra a este rojo de mierda y otra para ti.

Reímos y se dieron un gran y sentido abrazo.


Y entonces la política salió a relucir y el viejo bruto amable pero divorciado abrió sus oído cerrados a Vincent Price, la Hammer, Peter Cushing, Christopher Lee yPaul Naschy.


La mujer pagó y se fue al hospital. Estará unos días por aquí. Como la otra vez, cuando era verano. Llegó mi hermano y agarré mi bolsa para irme de allí; la cosa se había diversificado con la venida de otros tantos. Salí afuera y encendí un cigarrillo. Pronto me acompañó mi compadre.

- Puto rojo de mierda...-dijo
- No es mal tío -respondí- Y tú lo sabes
- ¡Ay si yo te contara de él!
- Es igual. Eres como yo. Hagas lo que hagas prefieres ver la parte buena de la gente. 
- Este cabrón ha hecho...
- Ya. ¿Y por qué lo abrazas? ¿Sois amigos, no?
- Sí.
- Ahora estás medio borracho y te sale la venaza derechista y te cagas en Dios y...
- ¿Que yo me cago en Dios? ¡Tú sí que te cagas en Dios! Tú eres otro rojo.
- Bueno, me voy ya, compadre...
- Puto rojo de mierda...¡Dame una abrazo, Kufisto!

Y un par de besos.


¿Soñaré hoy con ella o vendrán todos estos? 


En mis sueños siempre ando corriendo.


----------



## el mensa (29 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Has ido a poner La Dama de Elche !! Jajaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307920



Ataco ya desde el norte de la cordillera Penibética? 



Hola a todos, sean bienvenidos a esta emocionante tarde de ajedrez llena de partidas preñadas de jugadas paco y charo asistencias "te lo dije" rugiendo desde la grada. 

Ya que Clavisto últimamente no escribe nada voy a contaros mi vida. 

Sigo con la gastritis aunque controlada, el problema son los efectos secundarios de la "medicina". 

El caso es que mi amigo el de las tertulias misántropas ha venido por aquí de visita al mediodía, está de vacaciones. Sería buen forero pero no le interesa, dice que ya produce suficiente bilis con cosas del mundo real. Al comentarle lo de la gastritis, náuseas y falta de apetito me increpa, "serás burro!!! fumate un petardo bien gordo y verás como se pasan los síntomas, y no te comas las pastillas de chocolate enteras, gilipollas!!!"

Me ha dado a probar su último descubrimiento, una variedad llamada "Gorilla glue" que por supuesto cumple los estándares de calidad de mi pueblo, el primero y principal es enchufarse un petardo en el chiringuito y que los de la orilla del mar se giren diciendo "baaahhh, qué coño están fumando ahí". Total, manos a la obra... pedazo chino he cogido, aún me dura. 

Además me ha recomendado ver una serie de super héroes chungos, pero chungos de verdad. Me ha buscado un spoiler que todavía me estoy riendo, normal. Resulta que entran dos a una casa donde están haciendo una orgía los super héroes y al tío van y le lefan la manga... esto es previsible pero no deja de hacer gracia, lo siguiente es abrir la puerta de una habitación y llevarse una gostosa ducha de lefa  . A veces las cosas más simples, caca culo pedo pis, son las más jocosas, aún me estoy riendo.

La tripa más o menos bien pero debo cuidarme. 

Voy a entrar a Lichess!!! Ahhhh furia porcina ven a mi!!!


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Dic 2022)

0 Triptolemo-Ignadaptado 1









Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs Ignadaptado


Triptolemo (1595) plays Ignadaptado (2104) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 19 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Victoria mía en la que Triptolemo, en una defensa Bird, se ha dejado cazar con el mate de la coz.


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero si charoasistencia es simplemente que Propileos se toma la molestia de concertar la hora de las partidas en lugar de que los jugadores se pongan de acuerdo entre ellos...ni IA nada.
> 
> Me siento el único cuerdo entre locos



Joder, me acabas de dar un disgusto. Yo pensaba que Charo asistencia era un software de última generación que terminaría haciéndose con el control de Burbuja.info y finalmente de toda la Humanidad.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Dic 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 0 Triptolemo-Ignadaptado 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me he despistado, pero la coz no me has dado

Me he rendido sin recibir coz...
Un placer...


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Joder, me acabas de dar un disgusto. Yo pensaba que Charo asistencia era un software de última generación que terminaría haciéndose con el control de Burbuja.info y finalmente de toda la Humanidad.



El día que Charo asistencia tome conciencia de sí misma se va a empoderar de tal manera que lo de Skynet en Terminator va a ser una broma.


----------



## Tio_Serio (29 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • T_S vs Hermes1277


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Taipánidas de Mileto ya esta en CHARO ASISTENCIA tu partida con DJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primera cagada de charo, me da blancas cuando soy negras. No se puede jugar esta partida.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

Aparte dj soul no está presente.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

Mi partida con djsoul queda pospuesta a mañana 21.00h, le ha llegado una visita inesperada.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Mi partida con djsoul queda pospuesta a mañana 21.00h,* le ha llegado una visita inesperada.*


----------



## propileos (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Primera cagada de charo, me da blancas cuando soy negras. No se puede jugar esta partida.



Bueno es que CHARO, como su propio nombre indica, asigna los colores que quiere y puuuunto. 
Esto ya se discutio en su momento, yo solicite a @Cazarr que en lugar de sortear los colores los dejara aleatorios, asi seria lo mismo jugar tradicional que charilmente.
Pero no se acepto la propuesta.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

Mejorando mi presión en d5, 0 errores, temblad malditos


----------



## exterriga (29 Dic 2022)

Classical (20+10) rated Chess • Exterriga (2284?) challenges Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2239)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org






En esta partida ha ocurrido algo increíble y creo que es justo que se cuente para que se conozca.

En la posición final, turno de las blancas, "alguien" ha movido mi alfil a h1.

Yo no he sido, ni voluntariamente (es una jugada absurda en esa posición), ni involuntariamente (en ese momento tenía los dedos lejos de la pantalla).

Sé que es algo muy difícil de creer, pero es así. No tiene sentido que lo esté inventando. Estoy jodido en ese sentido, se pone en duda mi credibilidad.

Jean-de-la-Fontaine ha sido compresivo, me ha permitido take-back y finalmente me ha ofrecido tablas, que las he aceptado.

Indicaba que quizá la pantalla mojada, ráfaga de viento o bug del programa. Las dos primeras opciones las descarto y la tercera me parece algo absolutamente inusual en esta plataforma. No sé de nadie al que le haya sucedido esto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

en breve @Montaigne vs @SpeedyGonzalez


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

Algo pasa porque me ha escrito antes de la hora y ahora no me contesta @Montaigne
Estabamos los dos antes de la hora pactada.
Demos algún tiempo de cortesía burbujil


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

Classical Chess • FarewellAtlantis vs Darke


FarewellAtlantis (1447) plays Darke (1696) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke won by checkmate after 18 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

El caso es que le veo conectado en Lichess


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

ALLA VAMOS!! POR FIN


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

pues no daba un duro por mi posición, estaba palmadísimo pero en el momento justo mi rival la falló.
Dxg2 del negro es un blunder.
Y desde luego Re3 del blanco es la peor.
Rc1 salvaba al rey no enrocado del blanco con un enroque artificial, pero lo que venía después era muy bueno para el blanco.
Tuve una suerte enorme. Os dejo la partida:








Classical Chess • FarewellAtlantis vs Darke


FarewellAtlantis (1447) plays Darke (1696) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke won by checkmate after 18 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Classical (20+10) rated Chess • Exterriga (2284?) challenges Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2239)
> 
> 
> Join the challenge or watch the game here.
> ...



a mi me sucede de vez en cuando (en la ultima partida que perdi con Ignadaptado por ejemplo),sin tocar la pantalla nada mas llegar tu turno se “dispara“ un movimiento,no se si en algun contacto anterior el sistema lo interpreta como premove registrado o algo…de las opciones que has puesto la de bug del programa me parece lo mas probable.

siempre me ha pasado jugando con el movil,en tablet creo que nunca y en pc menos (aunque casi nunca juego en pc)

vamos,que yo si te creo hermano


----------



## propileos (30 Dic 2022)

Son señales que os envia CHARO ASISTENCIA, a Exterriga se le mueven las piezas solas, Montaigne esta pero no contesta. 
No sabeis interpretar las señales.


----------



## exterriga (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a mi me sucede de vez en cuando (en la ultima partida que perdi con Ignadaptado por ejemplo),sin tocar la pantalla nada mas llegar tu turno se “dispara“ un movimiento,no se si en algun contacto anterior el sistema lo interpreta como premove registrado o algo…de las opciones que has puesto la de bug del programa me parece lo mas probable.
> 
> siempre me ha pasado jugando con el movil,en tablet creo que nunca y en pc menos (aunque casi nunca juego en pc)
> 
> vamos,que yo si te creo hermano



Sí, yo también juego con móvil, no sé si tendrá algo que ver.

Sin embargo, lo mío no ha sido un movimiento que se "ha disparado" nada más ser mi turno. Descarto el premove registrado.

El asunto es que estaba sumido en mis reflexiones cuando he visto nítidamente que una energía ignota transportaba el alfil al córner. El instantáneo "tock" verificaba que el movimiento se había ejecutado y que no eran imaginaciones mías.

Ha sido un instante místico, al igual que cuando uno ve (supongo) un fantasma. La razón y la lógica hechas añicos y un cerebro incapaz de racionalizar los inputs recibidos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Dic 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Sí, yo también juego con móvil, no sé si tendrá algo que ver.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo mío no ha sido un movimiento que se "ha disparado" nada más ser mi turno. Descarto el premove registrado.
> 
> ...



A priori, la suposición más lógica y razonable es que se trata del fantasma de un ajedrecista que murió sin habérsele concedido la revancha de una partida, y desde entonces su espíritu vaga por los tableros sin hallar la paz. Lo mejor en estos casos es contactar con una médium para, a través de ella, permitirle echar la puta partida pendiente. Si ves que la médium no sabe ni mover las piezas, es que es una estafadora, y habrá que buscarse otra. Conviene dejarse ganar, que luego el hijo puta es capaz de atormentarte por las noches diciendo "otra, otra".


----------



## el mensa (30 Dic 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Classical Chess • T_S vs Hermes1277



Partida seria que cae del lado de Tío Serio, muy estratégica y cautelosa por ambos. Se ve que es lo que nos gusta, somos rivales a tener en cuenta en partidas largas. El granadino sigue un puntito por encima de mi nivel pero "estoy ahí ahí" metido en la clase media.

La apertura y desarrollo es digno de otro nivel superior, solo 4 imprecisiones en 20 jugadas, a partir de ahí empieza el festival de errores, tampoco son mortificantes debido a lo trabado del juego y la restricción de jugadas "no paco" que impone nuestro estilo, no somos genios pero "semos peligrosos".

Para mi es instructiva, paso a paso iré puliendo mi comprensión de las posiciones a ver si acierto con el momento justo y el lugar adecuado para decantar las partidas de mi lado. Otra vez dejo escapar una teórica y ligera ventaja por exceso de prudencia (ver los tres errores seguidos de no comer el peón en el flanco de dama junto al avance a b5 que debió ser solo a b6). Sé lo que estaba mirando y temiendo: la diagonal secundaria de su alfil de casillas blancas junto a la columna f semiabierta a su favor, aquí el módulo deja en evidencia mis infundados temores: no había nada que el Tío pudiera rascar y si mucho que ganar por mi parte, con dos peones de más y las piezas en su sitio me convenía abrir el flanco de dama y empezar a saturar sus debilidades para provocar errores o seguir con pequeñas ganancias.

Estaba difícil de ver con la tensión, ahora a toro pasado todos somos toreros. A partir de ahí todo muy PACO con IgnadapCHARO tapándose los "hogos" en la grada por vergüenza ajena.

Después por la noche no estaba muy católico para comentar, además con lo que pasó en la partida de Etxerringa vs. Jean me entró miedo de que se me apareciera la santa compaña y me metí en la cama a forear tapado hasta las cejas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ahora que citas el tema místico,no sé si sabiais de un encuentro que tuvo Korchnoi a través de un médium con marockzy creo,bueno un jugador de élite de tiempos de Capablanca y aunque gano Korchnoi el pensaba que era autentico por que el final lo jugó su oponente con mucha precisión,era normal en la época antigua los grandes jugaban muy bien los Finales.



Korchnoi era un flipado, menos mal que ganó, porque tenía muy mal perder.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

exterriga dijo:


> Ha sido un instante místico, al igual que cuando uno ve (supongo) un fantasma. La razón y la lógica hechas añicos y un cerebro incapaz de racionalizar los inputs recibidos.



Cuando nos toca jugar? Creo que podria tener buenas chances esta vez


----------



## Cazarr (30 Dic 2022)

Amistosa anónima. Festival de errores contra Dodo:









Correspondence Chess • Anon. vs dodoria


Anon. plays dodoria (1500) in a casual Correspondence game of chess. Anon. won by checkmate after 47 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (30 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Amistosa anónima. Festival de errores contra Dodo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por qué anónima? por qué no juenjeaste con tu cuenta?

taluec


----------



## Cazarr (30 Dic 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> por qué anónima? por qué no juenjeaste con tu cuenta?
> 
> taluec



Pensaba jugar por jugar. Al final me ha parecido (muy) buena partida la tuya.


----------



## Gurney (30 Dic 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> A priori, la suposición más lógica y razonable es que se trata del fantasma de un ajedrecista que murió sin habérsele concedido la revancha de una partida, y desde entonces su espíritu vaga por los tableros sin hallar la paz. Lo mejor en estos casos es contactar con una médium para, a través de ella, permitirle echar la puta partida pendiente. Si ves que la médium no sabe ni mover las piezas, es que es una estafadora, y habrá que buscarse otra. Conviene dejarse ganar, que luego el hijo puta es capaz de atormentarte por las noches diciendo "otra, otra".





Que venga ésta:


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Dic 2022)

Después de 21 minutos de espera y una partida pospuesta tampoco ha sido posible jugar con DJ soul esta vez. Reclamo mi victoria en los despachos tal como procede.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Después de 21 minutos de espera y una partida pospuesta tampoco ha sido posible jugar con DJ soul esta vez. Reclamo mi victoria en los despachos tal como procede.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309538



Victoria por incomparecencia y amonestación a DjSoul. La siguiente es descalificatoria.


----------



## propileos (31 Dic 2022)

¿ @Montaigne te va bien jugar algun dia a las 12 de la noche ?


----------



## el mensa (31 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿ @Montaigne te va bien jugar algun dia a las 12 de la noche ?


----------



## Ignadaptado (31 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿ @Montaigne te va bien jugar algun dia a las 12 de la noche ?



Esta noche seguro que le viene de lujo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Dic 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Vaya he aprendido a colocar gif de casualidad!https://lichess1.org/game/export/gif/white/NA1fvXkl.gif?theme=brown&piece=merida



No se ve. El gif lo guardas como imagen y lo pones directamente como imagen aquí.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

Hoy en riguroso directo a las 20:30 SpeedyGonzalez-Taipánidas

Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

here we go!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

Classical Chess • Darke vs Taipanidas


Darke (1696) plays Taipanidas (1531) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 29 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Gana Taipanidas


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

Uuf que partidon me he marcado valga la inmodestia, 98% precisión, cero imprecisiones. Enfrente un rival que considero fuerte y me ha jugado muy teórico pero en algunos momentos se ha precipitado y/o resultado previsible. Defensa francesa férrea cuyo esquema me ha intentado romper después de Ce7, algo que obstruye la salida del alfil y el aprovecha para dxc5, tomo peón y el desarrolla un peligroso alfil, don't worry Da5 y comete un error de precipitación al adelantar b4. En el 17 Dg4 para intentar coordinar con el alfil de negras es blunder, seguido del mal movimiento Ae4 que termina conduciendo a la pérdida de material. A partir de ahí con cuidado y buena letra se gana la partida con buena coordinacion de piezas por mi parte.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

Totalmente de acuerdo, Ce7 no sé si es teórica pero en la práctica suelo conseguir mucho espacio y buena estructura de caraa al medio juego por eso me pareció una mala jugada pero luego no supe aprovecharla correctamente. tengo que mirarla con más paciencia.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Ce7 no sé si es teórica pero en la práctica suelo conseguir mucho espacio y buena estructura de caraa al medio juego por eso me pareció una mala jugada pero luego no supe aprovecharla correctamente. tengo que mirarla con más paciencia.



Si es teórica de cara a meter más presion en d4, el error ha sido adelantar después el peón a b4


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ene 2023)

Que 2023 nos traiga* guerra y victoria*, burbujones.







A PELO. A PELO SIEMPRE.

@Gurney


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

@Tio_Serio, ¿te viene bien jugar hoy por la tarde? Yo blancas.

@Triptolemo, por mí podemos jugar cuanto antes nuestra partida. ¡Anímate! Tú blancas.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Tio_Serio, ¿te viene bien jugar hoy por la tarde? Yo blancas.
> 
> @Triptolemo, por mí podemos jugar cuanto antes nuestra partida. ¡Anímate! Tú blancas.



Después de comer?
A las 3?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Después de comer?
> A las 3?



Hecho. A las 15:00 estoy allí.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

Ya estoy @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Mandame la partida y la cuelgo en este mensaje...










Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


Triptolemo (1595) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2023)

Cazarr dijo:


> Que 2023 nos traiga* guerra y victoria*, burbujones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GoOOoooOd pieces!!


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Se me ha escapado tu alfil por jugar por el movil...
Tecla táctil es lo que tiene...

Tengo los dedos gordos...


----------



## Gurney (2 Ene 2023)

Cazarr dijo:


> Que 2023 nos traiga* guerra y victoria*, burbujones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







2023 A PELÍSIMO


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

El Grito gana de nuevo (en realidad estreno casillero esta temporada).



Triptolemo dijo:


> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Se me ha escapado tu alfil por jugar por el movil...
> Tecla táctil es lo que tiene...
> 
> Tengo los dedos gordos...



Lo supuse, aunque en la siguiente jugada lo recuperaste con el caballo, porque temía un jaque al descubierto, comiéndome la dama con el alfil al mismo tiempo que me dabas jaque con esa torre, por eso no te comí el caballo cuando recuperaste el alfil). La partida la has perdido comiendo mi último peón.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Oye, pues me veo con mis opciones... Si @Tio_Serio, @Ignadaptado o @Cazarr pinchan alguna... Tengo ELO para ganar a los siguientes y clasificarme al playoff de ascenso. Por suerte, mi némesis @Taipánidas de Mileto está en el otro grupo


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Lo supuse, aunque en la siguiente jugada lo recuperaste con el caballo, porque temía un jaque al descubierto, comiéndome la dama con el alfil al mismo tiempo que me dabas jaque con esa torre, por eso no te comí el caballo cuando recuperaste el alfil). La partida la has perdido comiendo mi último peón.



La partida la he perdido por mi dedo, tenía ventaja de sobra y un posicionamiento excelente...

Luego me he desencantado de una partida donde te has comido un gambito inicial de peón+caballo que te has comido con patatas...
Ciego de hambre...

No te he comido el alfil el cual era mio...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> La partida la he perdido por mi dedo, tenía ventaja de sobra y un posicionamiento excelente...
> 
> Luego me he desencantado de una partida donde te has comido un gambito inicial de peón+caballo que te has comido con patatas...
> Ciego de hambre...
> ...



Aún así, después del dedo tuviste un +2.5. Yo nunca vi una partida divertida, había algo que se interponía en mi camino. No jugué nada cómodo, en terrenos demasiados convencionales. Por ejemplo, las torres no suelo sacarlas, y me quedé sin caballos y alfiles pronto, que me gustan más. Las torres son para estar atrás, no me gustan los endgames, me gusta ganar en el middle game, atacando por el flanco del rey tras el enroque. También me dejaste sin enroque pronto.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Aún así, después del dedo tuviste un +2.5. Yo nunca vi una partida divertida, había algo que se interponía en mi camino. No jugué nada cómodo, en terrenos demasiados convencionales. Por ejemplo, las torres no suelo sacarlas, y me quedé sin caballos y alfiles pronto, que me gustan más. Las torres son para estar atrás, no me gustan los endgames, me gusta ganar en el middle game, atacando por el flanco del rey tras el enroque. También me dejaste sin enroque pronto.



Ese alfil no te lo he comido, el resto es historia...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ese alfil no te lo he comido, el resto es historia...



No te tortures más!!! 

Me lo comiste en la siguiente jugada, cuando podía haberlo salvado si lo moviese abajo de todo, a defender el peón a6, pero no quise perder el peón e4. Pasaste de +4.5 o algo así a +2.5. Ahí la cagaste, pero la partida la perdiste más tarde. De hecho, lo que te salió más caro de todo eso fue dejar que te comiera la torre en primera instancia.


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @Tio_Serio, ¿te viene bien jugar hoy por la tarde? Yo blancas.



Esta tarde tengo faena, ¿qué tal a las 22:00 o un poco más tarde?

...
pd. ¿qué apertura es buena contra la furia de mapache, alguien lo sabe?


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No te tortures más!!!
> 
> Me lo comiste en la siguiente jugada, cuando podía haberlo salvado si lo moviese abajo de todo, a defender el peón a6. Pasate de +4.5 o algo así a +2.5. Ahí la cagaste, pero la partida la perdiste más tarde.



No me torturo, tu tenias una desventaja terrible respecto a mi, peones en 4 islas, el rey de fiesta sin defensa a costa de tener un 0.5 de calidad...

Yo dos islas unidas por alfil y todo preparado para el ataque...

En fin...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Esta tarde tengo faena, ¿qué tal a las 22:00 o un poco más tarde?
> 
> ...
> pd. ¿qué apertura es buena contra la furia de mapache, alguien lo sabe?



Muy tarde... Mira la de @Triptolemo, que me dejó sin enroque.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No me torturo, tu tenias una desventaja terrible respecto a mi, peones en 4 islas, el rey de fiesta sin defensa a costa de tener un 0.5 de calidad...
> 
> Yo dos islas unidas por alfil y todo preparado para el ataque...
> 
> En fin...



Créeme, he toreado en peores plazas, dado la vuelta a partidas con más desventaja. ¿Qué ataque planeabas? He editado mi anterior mensaje y quizás no leíste lo que añadí: la mayor cagada no fue no comerme ese alfil (porque lo recuperaste por una pifia mía una jugada después, además de dejar la torre en una posición mucho mejor, en línea con mi rey), fue peor dejar que te comiera la torre en primera instancia. O luego no centrarte más en los peones con los que podías coronar. (Además del último y letal error de comer mi peón con tu caballo).


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Muy tarde... Mira la de @Triptolemo, que me dejó sin enroque.



Mañana por la tarde, de las seis en adelante cuando quieras.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Mañana por la tarde, de las seis en adelante cuando quieras.



Hecho. A las 18:00 en Las Gaunas.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Créeme, he toreado en peores plazas, dado la vuelta a partidas con más desventaja. ¿Qué ataque planeabas? He editado mi anterior mensaje y quizás no leíste lo que añadí: la mayor cagada no fue no comerme ese alfil (porque lo recuperaste por una pifia mía una jugada después, además de dejar la torre en una posición mucho mejor, en línea con mi rey), fue peor dejar que te comiera la torre en primera instancia. O luego no centrarte más en los peones con los que podías coronar. (Además del último y letal error de comer mi peón con tu caballo).



Te equivocas dos veces, mi torre no la perdí por error, y tu caballo es una cagada extra tuya...

Yo prefiero alfiles con peón que Torres...

Tu has perdido posicionamiento un alfil y caballo, yo solo la torre que no tenía intención de defender...


Tu caballo es una cagada extra, lo demuestra torre no...

Comiendote el alfil que no lo comí por el tacto de la pantalla, tenía una posición excelente, y con alfiles entroncados con peón...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Te equivocas dos veces, mi torre no la perdí por error, y tu caballo es una cagada extra tuya...
> 
> Yo prefiero alfiles con peón que Torres...
> 
> Tu has perdido posicionamiento un alfil y caballo, yo solo la torre que no tenía intención de defender...



Claro, mi caballo es una cagada que anula la tuya, es lo que te estoy diciendo.

¿Qué ataque tenías planeado?


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Claro, mi caballo es una cagada que anula la tuya, es lo que te estoy diciendo.
> 
> ¿Qué ataque tenías planeado?



No sabes contar??? 
Si te comía el alfil teníamos las mismas piezas, tu tenias calidad de torre y yo caballo con dos peones... 
Después tu has perdido un caballo MAS... 

Un alfil con peón con final de Torres la torre a de sangrar...


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Si hubiera acertado con el dedo esta sería la posición...
La he puesto como tuvo que ser...

¿Te ves ganador?
Y eso es después de que perdieras el caballo...

Tu 4 islas de peones, rey sin enroque posible por el gambito, igualdad de calidad, como mucho algo por tu torre, ni 0,5...

Yo 2 islas conectadas, enrocado, con igualdad de calidad por el alfin con peón... 
Posicionamiento y actividad mejores...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Si hubiera acertado con el dedo esta sería la posición...
> La he puesto como tuvo que ser...
> 
> ¿Te ves ganador?
> ...



Técnicamente no lo estoy, pero me veo mejor de lo que quedé después porque intercambié las damas en un lapsus mental (para intentar evitar un jaque al descubierto que no se iba a producir). Apenas tengo experiencia jugando sin dama y no sabía que hacer despues. Nunca me vi en una posición cómoda en toda la partida, simplemente seguí jugando, esperando que cometieras errores.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No sabes contar???
> Si te comía el alfil teníamos las mismas piezas, tu tenias calidad de torre y yo caballo con dos peones...
> Después tu has perdido un caballo MAS...
> 
> Un alfil con peón con final de Torres la torre a de sangrar...



A ver, hombre, que no te acuerdas de la posición:









Classical Chess • Triptolemo vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


Triptolemo (1595) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Triptolemo resigned after 75 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Yo no tenía caballo alguno, el último lo perdí ya en el movimiento 17. Estamos hablando de los movimientos 46, 47,48 y 49. Solo perdí el alfil e intercambiamos la dama.

Si quieres anulamos la partida y jugamos otra ahora. Hablo en serio.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ene 2023)

Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Ganiccus (0-1)


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Es más, @Triptolemo, si aceptas hacemos lo siguiente: jugamos una partida empezándola donde no comiste el alfil, ahora comiéndolo. No me toques los cojones con quejas. Si crees que tenías tanta ventaja (lo acabo de ver y no tenías ni +4), vamos allá. Te aseguro que te gano, necesitas mucha más ventaja para ganarme. Y teniendo yo una dama, no me vas a ganar salvo que la pifie contundentemente.

Si me la ganas, jugamos otra más, y si me ganas esa, te doy mis puntos. Pero ahora jugaré pensando y llevando yo la iniciativa. Y con mala hostia. Así que prepárate para bailar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2023)

Clavisto dijo:


> Classical Chess • Clavisto vs Ganiccus



he hecho algunas cosas mas que dudosas en la apertura y lo he visto muy negro,aunque sabia que mientras aun hubiera piezas en el tablero y cierta complicacion iba a tener opciones...

de Clavisto mas alla de lo que diga la maquina no me ha gustado nada ese 19.Axb7,ir a un peon ahi no se...creo que no venia mucho a cuento y a mi me ha dado aire...







Pues nada,suerte a mi viejo rival en lo que queda y feliz año


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Es más, @Triptolemo, si aceptas hacemos lo siguiente: jugamos una partida empezándola donde no comiste el alfil, ahora comiéndolo. No me toques los cojones con quejas. Si crees que tenías tanta ventaja (lo acabo de ver y no tenías ni +4), vamos allá. Te aseguro que te gano, necesitas mucha más ventaja para ganarme. Y teniendo yo una dama, no me vas a ganar salvo que la pifie contundentemente.
> 
> Si me la ganas, jugamos otra más, y si me ganas esa, te doy mis puntos. Pero ahora jugaré pensando y llevando yo la iniciativa. Y con mala hostia. Así que prepárate para bailar.



Tranquilo, sigues sin entender nada, los puntos para ti, pero jugaremos una amistosa desde esa posición, te tomo la palabra, yo se que he perdido por culpa de mi dedo, el problema es que tu no te das cuenta que has ganado gracias a mi dedo...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tranquilo, sigues sin entender nada, los puntos para ti, pero *jugaremos una amistosa desde esa posición, te tomo la palabra*, yo se que he perdido por culpa de mi dedo, el problema es que tu no te das cuenta que has ganado gracias a mi dedo...



Estoy listo. ¿Estás?


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Estoy listo. ¿Estás?



Pero ponemos la posición...


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Y yo ya hemos vuelto a jugar, gracias... 

@Cazarr los puntos para aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!! 
Pero le he ganado en la segunda sin mi error dactil


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! Y yo ya hemos vuelto a jugar, gracias...
> 
> @Cazarr los puntos para aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!
> Pero le he ganado en la segunda sin mi error dactil



En mi defensa, estaba conversando con una jeba por tinder mientras jugaba.


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Ene 2023)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Buenas , alguien disponible para mover madera virtual?Naa un par a 10mn y ya.



Yo juego si quieres, rétame!









T_S (1908)


T_S played 457 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1908.




lichess.org


----------



## Ignadaptado (3 Ene 2023)

Jueves a las 22:00, Ignadaptado-Don Pelayo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (3 Ene 2023)

Hoy a las ¿15:30? @Tio_Serio se enfrentsa al genial @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!



naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Me gusta tu optimismo,aunque pienso que para perder Ignadaptado en Segunda le tiene que morder una serpiente venenosa,y luego Tío Serio es un rival difícil y Cazarr entiende el juego si no se enreda. Así que ánimo,un excompañero de club me decía que para llegar al título mundial sólo era necesario ganar unas 50 partidas consecutivas,las 9 partidas del provincial,luego el autonómico,luego el campeonato de España,etc



Estoy flojo últimamente, pero ya he jugado contra @Ignadaptado y contra @Cazarr. Si recupero mi nivel hoy contra @Tio_Serio y le gano, solo me quedarían emparejamientos donde soy favorito, por ELO. Si alguno de los tres anteriores pincha y yo cumplo, puedo jugar el playoff. Otra cosa es que me interese subir a primera, que no, porque mi nivel es muy inferior al de la mayoría de los de esa categoría, pero disputar los playoffs es mi máxima aspiración, además de pasarlo bien. He estado estudiando a los del equipo que había antes, Damas a pelito, y he visto en varias partidas cosas agresivas, incluso violentas, que me gustaría poner en práctica.


----------



## Montaigne (3 Ene 2023)

Lamento profundamente mi falta de nobleza y caballerosidad. En estas Navidades, un excesivo estrés, ocasionado por locura periférica colectiva ajena (me siento como Odiseo atado al mastil, mientras mis marineros se arrojan hacia los afilados dientes de las sucias y voluptuosas sirenas) ha condicionado mis días. De dicho estrés emanan tanto mi blunder con @SpeedyGonzalez (le tenía cogido por los huevos) como mi falta de comparecencia ante este majestuoso hilo. Más el estrés es débil excusa, luego ruego hágase conmigo la justicia necesaria. Me gustaría jugar la partida contra @propileos, mas si es menester recibir escarmiento por no estar a la altura a la que nobleza obliga, castígueseme legítimamente por incomparecencia. En manos del sabio Cazarr dejo el juicio. Estas Navidades están siendo, para mí, como caminar entre ardientes cáscaras de huevo.


----------



## Cazarr (3 Ene 2023)

Nueva jornada:


----------



## Tio_Serio (3 Ene 2023)

Sr. Grito vs. T_S, en riguroso directo:









Classical Chess • AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH vs T_S


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1823) plays T_S (1757) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (3 Ene 2023)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Sr. Grito vs. T_S, en riguroso directo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partida divertida. La cagué al ir a por su caballo en vez de poner el mío a salvo, lo cual me costó perder un 3, y luego moví la torre a h1 en vez de a h3, y ahí ya me quedé sin dama y sin esperanza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Ene 2023)

hoy a las 21 h frente a mi bestia negra Hiperion (una de ellas)


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Ene 2023)

pues como somos gente formal y temerosa de dios...aqui lo prometido









Classical Chess • Hiperion3 vs Ganiccus


Hiperion3 (2376) plays Ganiccus (2192) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Ene 2023)

en fin...enesima partida horripilante de mi parte,paso de poner gif,el que quiera verlo que lo busque


----------



## propileos (4 Ene 2023)

Montaigne dijo:


> Lamento profundamente mi falta de nobleza y caballerosidad. En estas Navidades, un excesivo estrés, ocasionado por locura periférica colectiva ajena (me siento como Odiseo atado al mastil, mientras mis marineros se arrojan hacia los afilados dientes de las sucias y voluptuosas sirenas) ha condicionado mis días. De dicho estrés emanan tanto mi blunder con @SpeedyGonzalez (le tenía cogido por los huevos) como mi falta de comparecencia ante este majestuoso hilo. Más el estrés es débil excusa, luego ruego hágase conmigo la justicia necesaria. Me gustaría jugar la partida contra @propileos, mas si es menester recibir escarmiento por no estar a la altura a la que nobleza obliga, castígueseme legítimamente por incomparecencia. En manos del sabio Cazarr dejo el juicio. Estas Navidades están siendo, para mí, como caminar entre ardientes cáscaras de huevo.



@Montaigne dime que dias te va bien jugar esta semana y una horquilla de horas y yo con eso programo en CHARO nuestra partida.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Ene 2023)

Esta noche a las 21 Tales vs Taipánidas en la carrera homicida por el liderato del grupo b


----------



## exterriga (4 Ene 2023)

Leonberbiz2 - Exterriga

Hoy miércoles a las 22:00


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (4 Ene 2023)

En directo @Carmen Martinez garcia versus @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! 









Classical Chess • makwa2 vs AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


makwa2 (1401) plays AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1764) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (4 Ene 2023)

Victoria para _moi_, lo cual me sitúa con 2 victorias, 1 empate y 2 derrotas, a la espera de enfrentarme a @Don Pelayo y a @el mensa.

A @Carmen Martinez garcia le faltó más tiempo para desarrollar sus buenas ideas de ataque.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ene 2023)

Classical Chess • Leonberbiz2 vs Clavisto (0-1)


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Ene 2023)

Tales vs Taipánidas (0-1)

Partida igualada creo yo, aunque he ido con ligera desventaja todo el tiempo. Con las ideas más o menos claras pero los esquemas traspapelados. Rival agresivo, para mí un tanto precipitado, pierde material con un blunder innecesario en la 22 Dxd4, Ac5 y el caballo cae con jaque y un rey desnudo debido a la sobreextension de los peones del enroque. La amenaza en ese momento era clara pero no la ve y persiste en su ataque con furia porcina y empaque proceresco, cayendo eso sí con gracia en un mate inevitable mediante las dos diagonales asesinas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (4 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Tales vs Taipánidas (0-1)
> 
> Partida igualada creo yo, aunque he ido con ligera desventaja todo el tiempo. Con las ideas más o menos claras pero los esquemas traspapelados. Rival agresivo, para mí un tanto precipitado, pierde material con un blunder innecesario en la 22 Dxd4, Ac5 y el caballo cae con jaque y un rey desnudo debido a la sobreextension de los peones del enroque. La amenaza en ese momento era clara pero no la ve y persiste en su ataque con furia porcina y empaque proceresco, cayendo eso sí con gracia en un mate inevitable mediante las dos diagonales asesinas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316565



Enhorabuena, y ¿cómo creas esos gifs?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Enhorabuena, y ¿cómo creas esos gifs?



El gif te lo genera el propio lichess, simplemente lo guardas como imagen y lo adjuntas aquí como imagen


----------



## exterriga (4 Ene 2023)

Classical (20+10) rated Chess • Exterriga (2278?) challenges Leonberbiz2 (1869?)


Join the challenge or watch the game here.




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (4 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Tales vs Taipánidas (0-1)
> 
> Partida igualada creo yo, aunque he ido con ligera desventaja todo el tiempo. Con las ideas más o menos claras pero los esquemas traspapelados. Rival agresivo, para mí un tanto precipitado, pierde material con un blunder innecesario en la 22 Dxd4, Ac5 y el caballo cae con jaque y un rey desnudo debido a la sobreextension de los peones del enroque. La amenaza en ese momento era clara pero no la ve y persiste en su ataque con furia porcina y empaque proceresco, cayendo eso sí con gracia en un mate inevitable mediante las dos diagonales asesinas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316565



Pongo enlace:









Classical Chess • Amjd2018 vs Taipanidas


Amjd2018 (1780) plays Taipanidas (1531) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Amjd2018 resigned after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ene 2023)

No se si estará posteado pero el troleo que se lleva es de nivel 10 y la celada que le prepara también es de nivel 10.

Mientras negras se preparan para una defensa india y un ataque posterior, ella abre con una apertura semiabierta, nueve Pc4, dobla 2 peones, descoloca un alfil, inicia un ataque precipitado con reina pero va deshaciendo la defensa india, el negro que juega con negras no ve venir las celadas que se inician acabando cuando blancas colocan el rey en h3.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Ene 2023)

Eran tres conferencias a dos horas cada una. Puse la primera y tras leves saltos en la barra temporal me decidí a verla. Después de nada no era mala opción. Me aseguraba, quizá, dos horas en las que pasar el tiempo que más o menos faltaba para irme a la cama. Y el Universo no deja de ser algo interesante. O al menos lo era cuando fui un niño.

Era una clase de historia acerca de los astrónomos que en el mundo han sido. Desde Grecia hacia adelante, nombre tras nombre y sin detenerse mucho en ninguno de ellos, el conferenciante (un barbado mejicano de cierta edad, bien plantado, con gafas, canoso pelazo e incipiente barriga) instruía al auditorio conformado por un par de centenares de personas. El tono era didáctico, amable, acaso divertido aún bajo la timidez del profesor. Pasada una hora dejó a los griegos tras acariciar Roma y explayarse con Hypatia. Entonces hubo un gran salto de mil años en los que "no hubo nada más que los progresos conseguidos por mayas, árabes e indios" y nos plantó en el Renacimiento, con sus astrónomos ingleses y franceses, "¿se dan cuenta?", para más tarde alcanzar lo que podría considerarse el nacimiento de la ciencia moderna gracias al intelecto de un danés llamado Tycho y de Kepler. Y así acabó antes de dar inicio a un breve turno de preguntas escritas que me abstuve de ver.

Y ya en la cama con el teléfono miré algunas cosas en la Red, vi la previsión del tiempo para la mañana, apagué la luz y me dormí.


Una intensa niebla, una niebla de Navidad, apareció ante mis ojos al salir de la cochera. Llegué al bar y nos pusimos a funcionar. Día de Reyes.

Paco entró cuando todavía no había sacado afuera las mesas altas que entorpecen el paso de un ciego.

- ¡Hola!
- ¡Cuidao ahí, Paco! A la derechaaa...bien, ya estás.
- ¡Vale!
- A tu izquierda tienes un taburete
- ¡Lo tengo!
- Bueno, ¿nos esperamos un poco mientras coloco esto y se pone en forma la cafetera?
- ¡Claro! ¡Tú tira, no tengo prisa!
- Como la tortuga de Esopo.
- ¿La qué?
- Nada. Algo que recordé ayer.
- Ahhh...¿Qué te han regalado los Reyes, Kufisto?
- Lo mismo que a ti.
- Jajaja


- Hola, Kufisto.
- Hola, Jesús.

Era la una y media y el bar ya estaba casi lleno. Yo andaba fuera de la barra y le vi mirar por algún hueco conveniente para su enferma mujer y deseé que lo hubiera, que no pasara lo mismo de la última vez que tuvieron que irse conforme entraron. Pero hoy sí lo había. Y entraron.

Y entonces vi que hoy también venía su hija Sonia tras ellos.

- Dos cervezas y una caña con limón -dijo Jesús.

- Hola, Sonia -dije sonriendo como un niño.
- Hola, Kufisto -dijo con indescriptible sonrisa. Hacia meses que no la veía.

Jamás la había visto tan guapa como hoy. Me abstuve de mirarla.


Echando unas cerveza de barril, sin querer, por no fijar la vista en el tiro, moví las pupilas y vi como balanceaba los hombros ante el ritmo de esa canción tan de mi gusto mientras hablaba con su madre.

"¡Joder!"


- ¡Adiós, Kufisto!
- ¡Adiós, Sonia!


¿Pasarán meses hasta la próxima vez o volverás mañana? Quedan dos días de vacaciones, dos días de lo que sea, dos días hasta el lunes, dos días para estar con tus padres, dos días, cuarenta y ocho horas y no sé cuantos minutos y segundos para que sigamos en el mismo arco de tiempo y lugar, de longitud y latitud, en las mismas esferas, en los mismos círculos aristotélicos, tan errados todos ellos, o al menos eso es lo que certifica el subnormal mejicano que vi ayer, antes de volver a verte después de tanto tiempo, antes de verte pensando que mañana, una vez más, bien pudiera ser que no te vea.



Kepler encontró la llave para comprender el movimiento de los astros.


Y no era un círculo. La cosa iba de otra forma.


AsÍ:


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ene 2023)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues como somos gente formal y temerosa de dios...aqui lo prometido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atacas mucho, ve más despacio sobre todo si vas con negras, perdona el comentario ya que no participo solo voy de "pipa".

*Manual de pipa*
Imprescindible para poder presenciar toda clase de partidas de DOMINO, TUTE, JULEPE, SUBASTADO, MUS, AJEDREZ, PARCHIS, BOTIFARRA, BRIDGE, TABA, .......
Nota: La Delegación Internacional de PIPAS autoriza a Don .....
Para que pueda ejercer su influencia libremente en todos los países del Mundo.

REGLAMENTO
El PIPA debe reunir una serie de cualidades, mas allá del simple ver, oir y callar, para merecer este carnet que le acredite como tal

 Condición indispensable será, como mínimo, saber jugar a la porra.
 Los PIPAS se clasifican en dos categorías: de primera, si saben más de un juego y de Segunda, si solo practican uno. Asimismo, se denominaran de izquierdas o de derechas, según el lugar que ocupen en relación al jugador activo. También pueden ser de centro, siempre que guarden una distancia equidistante entre dos jugadores y sepan reprimir el intento de sentarse en las rodillas de su jugador preferido.
Durante el juego, el PIPA estará obligado:

Guardar silencio, porque en boca cerrada no entran moscas
Mantener el rostro inexpresivo, porque un gesto puede decir mas que cien palabras
No fumar si lo hicieran los allí presentes ,_e invitar si ellos lo hicieran,_
Usar tanto de la prudencia como del ánimo conciliador si surgieran discusiones entre jugadores.
Si el PIPA, por necesidad fisiológica, hablar por teléfono u otro motivo perentorio ( previa justificación) tuviera que ausentarse de la partida, a su regreso, le corresponderá el sitio que ocupaba anteriormente.
Si el PIPA, por cualquier motivo, es invitado a terminar una jugada o lo que resta de la partida, podrá manifestarse con su propia ideosincracia; teniendo en cuanta que si sustituye a un gritador, jamás podrá gritar mas que el y si es mas callado se le mejorará la nota.
Se exige a los PIPAS no entablar conversación con los jugadores, para no distraer la partida.
El PIPA, bajo ningún concepto podrá interrumpir con su opinión la marcha de las jugadas. Solo al termino de estas; si hubiera diferencias entre los jugadores, podrá dar su opinión sincera, con prudencia y pedantería. No cumpliendo estos supuestos, quedará automáticamente descalificado.
En las equivocaciones fortuitas, que a veces se producen, el PIPA puede advertir de ello para el juego regular de la partida, teniendo muy en cuenta no equivocarse, porque ser Pipa y equivocarse además ....
Bajo ningún concepto, el PIPA insistirá en los errores ajenos. Si así lo hiciere, será, como en el artículo 8º, descalificado.
Todo poseedor del carnet de PIPA, cumplirá el presente Reglamento. Si no lo hiciera, podrá ser desposeido de sus derechos como tal.
Al PIPA se le tolerará el canto gregoriano siempre que demuestre tener buena voz, tanto para las ocasiones de “Aleluya” como para las “pulvis eris et in pulvis reverteris”
 

CONSIDERANDOS .-


Se considerará esquirol el pipa que durante la misma sesión, vaya de mesa en mesa como un “borinot” que no para ni calla
Es un mal asunto andar diciendo: “Yo soy el que mas sabe de todo”. Acordarse del refrán. Dime de lo que presumes ....
Hay alguna persona que dice: “ Para jugar a esto, hay que tener memoria”. La memoria es una cualidad. Cierto. Pero no se tienen noticias de que los elefantes sean mejores jugadores en todas las disciplinas, ni que todos los buenos jugadores recuerden la fecha en que Almanzor perdió el tambor y la Vicenteta el virgo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (6 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si estará posteado pero el troleo que se lleva es de nivel 10 y la celada que le prepara también es de nivel 10.
> 
> Mientras negras se preparan para una defensa india y un ataque posterior, ella abre con una apertura semiabierta, nueve Pc4, dobla 2 peones, descoloca un alfil, inicia un ataque precipitado con reina pero va deshaciendo la defensa india, el negro que juega con negras no ve venir las celadas que se inician acabando cuando blancas colocan el rey en h3.



Pero qué hijas de puta son, siempre yendo de tontitas para que te confíes y puedan clavarte la puñalada a gusto y sacarte los dineros, encima los espectadores la apoyarán a ella porque es mona y jijijea en vez de con el pobre negro, que sólo trata de ser amable. Y encima tiene los santos ovarios de llamarle "estafador".


----------



## Ignadaptado (6 Ene 2023)

1 Ignadaptado-Don Pelayo 0









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs Asturies


Ignadaptado (2116) plays Asturies (1020) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Partida sin mucha historia, ataque sobre f7 con erótico resultado. Podría haberme comido la torre en a8, pero me apetecía ir a saco contra su rey pasando del material.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ene 2023)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1 Ignadaptado-Don Pelayo 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le has hecho un jaque mate pastor más o menos


----------



## propileos (Sábado a la(s) 1:42 AM)

@SpeedyGonzalez y @Montaigne dejarme vuestros dias y horquilla de horas que podeis jugar y programare nuestras partidas en CHARO ASISTENCIA. 
A mi me va bien cualquier noche a partir de las 12 de la noche, si no puede ser pues me adaptare a lo que sea.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (Sábado a la(s) 12:39 PM)

¿Creéis que algún forero podría ganarle al Top G Andrew Tate?









CobraTate (2703)


CobraTate played 1655 games since Jun 14, 2022. Current Bullet rating: 2703.




lichess.org





Ahora creo que acaba de entrar en la cárcel y en verano se pegaba sus buenos maratones de hasta 4h 30 min jugando, así que supongo que, si tiene internet dentro, volverá al ruedo:

*Max time spent playing*
*Longest streak: 4 hours and 32 minutes*
from 17 Jun 2022, 19:46 to 18 Jun 2022, 02:15

*Games played in a row*
*Longest streak: 54 games*
from 17 Jun 2022, 19:46 to 18 Jun 2022, 02:15



*Games played in a row*
*Longest streak: 74 games*
from 30 Jun 2022, 23:23 to 1 Jul 2022, 01:44


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Sábado a la(s) 1:29 PM)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Creéis que algún forero podría ganarle al Top G Andrew Tate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con 2700 mínimo será maestro fide o tira de módulo como si no hubiese un mañana


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (Sábado a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Con 2700 mínimo será maestro fide o tira de módulo como si no hubiese un mañana



Ha ganado a un GM y a varios IM, y ha jugado también ultrabullet, donde no sé hasta qué punto se puede usar un módulo (tendría que mover el propio módulo, en todo caso): CobraTate - UltraBullet stats • lichess.org


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Sábado a la(s) 1:54 PM)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ha ganado a un GM y a varios IM, y ha jugado también ultrabullet, donde no sé hasta qué punto se puede usar un módulo (tendría que mover el propio módulo, en todo caso): CobraTate - UltraBullet stats • lichess.org



No me cabe duda de que la tecnología permite maneras de usar módulo en bullet y lo que haga falta. Con tate me pasa lo mismo que con el Mónico, da el perfil y le huele el sobaco a trampas. Demuestrese en ajedrez presencial que es capaz de vencer a un GM o continuaré escéptico.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (Sábado a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No me cabe duda de que la tecnología permite maneras de usar módulo en bullet y lo que haga falta. Con tate me pasa lo mismo que con el Mónico, da el perfil y le huele el sobaco a trampas. Demuestrese en ajedrez presencial que es capaz de vencer a un GM o continuaré escéptico.



Solo conozco dos partidas de él en presencial, y la única que he visto es ésta, donde Piers Morgan se deja a la dama. Tate juega muy bien, cerca del 100%, aunque le perdona la dama (una vez) a Morgan:



De niño era muy bueno y su padre es quien es, así que no dudo que el tipo tiene que tener bastante coco y saber jugar bien al ajedrez. Luego, en lichess los ELO están muy inflados.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Sábado a la(s) 2:12 PM)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Solo conozco dos partidas de él en presencial, y la única que he visto es ésta, donde Piers Morgan se deja a la dama. Tate juega muy bien, cerca del 100%, aunque le perdona la dama (una vez) a Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> De niño era muy bueno y su padre es quien es, así que no dudo que el tipo tiene que tener bastante coco y saber jugar bien al ajedrez. Luego, en lichess los ELO están muy inflados.



No digo que no, tampoco conozco nada de este tío ni apenas aspecto alguno de su vida. La primera noticia de su existencia la he tenido con el reciente tema de la niña monguer. Si es cierto y ha conseguido un nivel maestro fide únicamente jugando de manera casual y aficionada tiene gran mérito, yo simplemente lo pongo en duda pero lo dicho, todo puede ser.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (Sábado a la(s) 2:20 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No digo que no, tampoco conozco nada de este tío ni apenas aspecto alguno de su vida. La primera noticia de su existencia la he tenido con el reciente tema de la niña monguer. Si es cierto y ha conseguido un nivel maestro fide únicamente jugando de manera casual y aficionada tiene gran mérito, yo simplemente lo pongo en duda pero lo dicho, todo puede ser.



El padre es un GM. Ha jugado al ajedrez desde la cuna. Con 6 años competía contra adultos. Más que mérito, es casualidad.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Sábado a la(s) 2:34 PM)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> El padre es un GM. Ha jugado al ajedrez desde la cuna. Con 6 años competía contra adultos. Más que mérito, es casualidad.



Si su padre es GM y lleva jugando desde la cuna entonces me imagino que sí es posible. Le tenía por un delincuente común y kickboxer


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Sábado a la(s) 3:15 PM)

Que tal este libro, merece la pena?


----------



## Cazarr (Sábado a la(s) 6:38 PM)

*@SpeedyGonzalez*
Propileos te invoca para vuestra partida. Mañana finaliza el plazo.

*@Montaigne*
Ídem.

*@propileos*
Si el lunes sigues sin respuesta de Montaigne y de Speedy se les dará las partidas por perdidas.
Solicito también información relativa a DjSoul: ¿cómo van las conversaciones?


----------



## propileos (Sábado a la(s) 6:45 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> *@SpeedyGonzalez*
> Propileos te invoca para vuestra partida. Mañana finaliza el plazo.
> 
> *@Montaigne*
> ...



Con DJ acabo de hablar por lichess jugaremos en la madrugada de España lo antes posible. 
DJ creo que esta cumpliendo plazos este parcial. 
Aprovecho para pedir a @Capitán Walker que escriba cuando pueda a hank100 (1913) para quedar para su partida.


----------



## Cazarr (Sábado a la(s) 6:52 PM)

propileos dijo:


> Con DJ acabo de hablar por lichess jugaremos en la madrugada de España lo antes posible.
> DJ creo que esta cumpliendo plazos este parcial.
> Aprovecho para pedir a @Capitán Walker que escriba cuando pueda a hank100 (1913) para quedar para su partida.



Genial.

DjSoul ya tiene una falta contra Taipánidas. Y llevamos dos jornadas.





La siguiente es eliminatoria.

Adjunto la comparativa de horas entre España y Virginia, de donde es Hank. Creo que puede ser útil. Importante: allí van con un retraso de 6 horas.


----------



## propileos (Sábado a la(s) 7:08 PM)

Con Virginia son 6 horas siempre menos unos dias de desajuste porque hacen el cambio horario no a la vez que España, con Montreal pasa lo mismo, es decir hay unos pocos dias que son 5 o 7 horas. 
En Venezuela no hay cambio de hora, son 5 horas ahora en horario de invierno, y 6 horas en horario de verano.


----------



## Clavisto (Sábado a la(s) 9:29 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Que tal este libro, merece la pena?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319523



Muy bueno.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Sábado a la(s) 10:32 PM)




----------



## Montaigne (Sábado a la(s) 10:34 PM)

¿A qué hora le viene bien mañana, señor @propileos?


----------



## Capitán Walker (Sábado a la(s) 10:36 PM)

propileos dijo:


> Con DJ acabo de hablar por lichess jugaremos en la madrugada de España lo antes posible.
> DJ creo que esta cumpliendo plazos este parcial.
> Aprovecho para pedir a @Capitán Walker que escriba cuando pueda a hank100 (1913) para quedar para su partida.



A ver, el otro día eché una 20+10 contra hank y me ganó él. Pensé que os lo había dicho.


----------



## propileos (Domingo a la(s) 12:02 AM)

Montaigne dijo:


> ¿A qué hora le viene bien mañana, señor @propileos?



¿ mañana domingo a las 6 de la tarde te va a ti bien ?


----------



## Cazarr (Domingo a la(s) 12:32 AM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> A ver, el otro día eché una 20+10 contra hank y me ganó él. Pensé que os lo había dicho.



Correcto, yo la tenía anotada.


----------



## Capitán Walker (Domingo a la(s) 12:33 AM)

Pues entonces me falta con Vayaquesi creo.


----------



## Cazarr (Domingo a la(s) 12:38 AM)

@vayaquesi Holi


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 12:51 AM)

He estado esperando esta semana se le olvidase, digo..., a que @Capitán Walker me escriba 
De cualquier modo, mañana a domingo (es decir, hoy) a las 21:00 por aquí?


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 1:51 AM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> He estado esperando esta semana se le olvidase, digo..., a que @Capitán Walker me escriba
> De cualquier modo, mañana a domingo (es decir, hoy) a las 21:00 por aquí?



Al final será a las 22:00.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Domingo a la(s) 4:02 AM)

Minuto 6:25, como en la película _En busca de Bobby Fisher_,



_En busca de Bobby Fisher_,


----------



## Montaigne (Domingo a la(s) 3:38 PM)

propileos dijo:


> ¿ mañana domingo a las 6 de la tarde te va a ti bien ?



Seis de la tarde.
Pongo mi charo alarma.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 5:00 PM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Minuto 6:25, como en la película _En busca de Bobby Fisher_,
> 
> 
> 
> _En busca de Bobby Fisher_,



Y no se rinde el cansino, para mí eso es resign y victoria para el chaval


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Domingo a la(s) 5:06 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y no se rinde el cansino, para mí eso es resign y victoria para el chaval



En mi humilde opinión (pese a que según Joan Báez la opinión humilde no existe) es efectivamente tablas, porque, a pesar de los dos peones, estos no pueden aspirar a coronación alguna. La dama blanca está en el quinto pino, las negras no dan tregua al blanco con sus jaques continuados, el monarca blanco debe estar siempre al ladito de sus dos soldaditos para que estos no sean presa de la reina enemiga.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Domingo a la(s) 5:19 PM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión (pese a que según Joan Báez la opinión humilde no existe) es efectivamente tablas, porque, a pesar de los dos peones, estos no pueden aspirar a coronación alguna. La dama blanca está en el quinto pino, las negras no dan tregua al blanco con sus jaques continuados, el monarca blanco debe estar siempre al ladito de sus dos soldaditos para que estos no sean presa de la reina enemiga.



Yo lo que veo es que un niño de 12 años te ha vencido y tú te agarras a unas tablas cansinas para no reconocerlo.


----------



## propileos (Domingo a la(s) 6:08 PM)

Propileos 1 - Montaigne 0









Classical Chess • propileos vs FarewellAtlantis


propileos (1807) plays FarewellAtlantis (1447) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





@Montaigne se dejo una pieza en la apertura que condiciono el resto de la partida.
No me pidio take o no lo vi, si me lo pidio y no lo vi le pido disculpas desde aqui.


----------



## Cazarr (Domingo a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Triptolemo


Cazarr (1822) plays Triptolemo (1572) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Clavisto (Domingo a la(s) 6:30 PM)

Todo había ido tan bien que acabé con los preparativos mucho antes del horario previsto. Todavía no tenía ganas de almorzar y cogiendo uno de los taburetes de la barra lo llevé hasta la esquina y me senté a mirar el móvil para hacer tiempo. Apenas eran las diez de la mañana del último domingo de Navidad y la gente ya andaba dándose de hostias en los foros de la Red. Vi un gif tan gracioso que logró hacerme soltar una carcajada entre el silencio general de la escasa clientela. Dejé el teléfono un tanto avergonzado.

El gordito casado con una cajera gorda del Mercadona jugaba a la tragaperras con cierta firmeza, como si estuviera estampando sellos en cartas de protesta; poco más allá un doctor en Química leía el diario con los auriculares puestos dando buena cuenta de sus pulgas de embutido; al otro lado del salón y también en una mesa alta una pareja post-menopaúsica consumía sus tostadas con tomate; y un poco más acá, sentados en una mesa baja, un padre y una hija adolescente deglutían los últimos churros de la mañana antes de volver al hospital. Una música suave amenizaba la escena.

"Pero esto es perfecto -pensé- Es como una misa, una misa buena. Y yo soy el sacerdote. Sirvo cafés con leche, tostadas con tomate, churros y pulgas de chorizo y salchichón. Pongo buena música y todos callados, a sus cosas...Y silencio. Perfecto. Todos juntos aquí, en el bar, y todos a su aire, a su marcha, sin meterse con nadie, en comunión, salvo el subnormal de la máquina, aunque bastante tiene..." Pocas veces me he sentido tan a gusto en un bar estando sobrio.


Las últimas cañas de Navidad se fueron a tirones. Fue como un te meto, no te meto, un chinochano que se dice por aquí, pero en fin, salvé los muebles y buena parte de los electrodomésticos.

- Kufisto -dijo el hoy solitario bebedor de cerveza, un buen amigo- Te voy a enseñar unos vídeos para que los veas.

Pájaros. Allí había pájaros enjaulados. No tengo ni puta idea de pájaros pero a estas alturas de su vida esa es una de sus pasiones de siempre, uno de sus entretenimientos, una de las pocas cosas que le hacen seguir adelante aparte de su durísimo trabajo y, claro está, de la hija que decidió vivir con él cuando aún era menor de edad. También me enseñó una foto actual de ella. Está muy guapa. La perdí de vista siendo una niña. Mi amigo estuvo a punto de volverse loco sin remisión al ser abandonado por su mujer de toda la vida. Ahora está bien, medicado pero bien. Y se va de putas cuando se tercia.

No sé, no entiendo de pájaros. Eran palomos, o palomas o yo qué sé. Estaban en jaulas y la verdad es que eran bonitos. Me enseñó a una blanca que daban ganas de hacerse una paja. ¡Y la verdad es que me entusiasmé! ¡Chinochano, chinochano! La tarde estaba hecha y era como si hubiera vuelto esa mañana tan perfecta sólo que de otra forma. Allí al fondo del salón una cuadrilla de puretas andaban abriendo sellos con las espadas de sus lenguas pero todo seguía siendo tan perfecto como antes, ¡todavía más!

- ¡Hostia, tío! -le dije a mi amigo- ¡A ver cuando quedamos para ver tus pájaros!
- ¡Cuando quieras, Kufisto!


- ¿Un poco de buen rock para acabar, compadre?
- Pon lo que te salga de los huevos, Kufisto.


----------



## Cazarr (Domingo a la(s) 6:49 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Triptolemo
> 
> 
> Cazarr (1822) plays Triptolemo (1572) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Ejemplo de cómo tirar una partida a la basura.


----------



## Triptolemo (Domingo a la(s) 6:49 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Classical Chess • Cazarr vs Triptolemo
> 
> 
> Cazarr (1822) plays Triptolemo (1572) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



He ido ajustando las fichas para ejecutar a cazarr en un descuido...

Me tenía ganado y entonces va y la caga...

Un placer cazarr no vendas la piel antes de la cazarr

Cazar esas piezas la he puesto con cabeza, pese a mi desventaja...


----------



## Triptolemo (Domingo a la(s) 6:55 PM)

@Cazarr aparte que no he querido ser malo


----------



## propileos (Domingo a la(s) 6:55 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Ejemplo de cómo tirar una partida a la basura.



@Cazarr la 7, cuidado cuando el otro tiene caballos en medio del tablero porque si no desarrollas bien te pueden dar mate. 
Es tematico de varias aperturas.


----------



## Cazarr (Domingo a la(s) 6:58 PM)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Cazar esas piezas la he puesto con cabeza, pese a mi desventaja...



Fíjate que estaba todo el rato pensando en esa pinzada, "ten cuidado, ten cuidado, ten cuidado". Pues pum, toma. Me cago en la leche, Merche.

Si pierdo porque me equivoco jugándomela en una combinación que había calculado mal vale, tiene un pase, la próxima calculo mejor y a mejorar. Pero es que fíjate qué tristeza de movimiento:* peón a c4*. ¿Para qué? Por mover algo. Justo cuando el lobo estaba ahí, a punto de morder. Joder, qué mala sangre. Sin desmerecer tu constancia, ojo, que para morder hay que estar ahí.

Es como habernos peleado por una copa llena de agua durante media hora y justo en el momento en que consigo hacerme con ella se me cae al suelo.


----------



## Triptolemo (Domingo a la(s) 7:01 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Fíjate que estaba todo el rato pensando en esa pinzada, "ten cuidado, ten cuidado, ten cuidado". Pues pum, toma. Me cago en la leche, Merche.
> 
> Si pierdo porque me equivoco jugándotema en una combinación que había calculado mal vale, tiene un pase, la próxima calculo mejor y a mejorar. Pero es que fíjate qué tristeza de movimiento:* peón a c4*. ¿Para qué? Por mover algo. Justo cuando el lobo estaba ahí, a punto de morder. Joder, qué mala sangre. Sin desmerecer tu constancia, ojo, que para morder hay que estar ahí.
> 
> Es como habernos peleado por una copa llena de agua durante media hora y justo en el momento en que consigo hacerme con ella se me cae al suelo.



Tu me has perdonado al final, en vez de comerme la reyna qué estaba dispuesto a perderla has esperado una jugada perdiendo no una sino dos piezas... 

Tu me has perdonado después de que yo te perdonará, nobleza entre espadachines...


----------



## propileos (Domingo a la(s) 7:08 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Fíjate que estaba todo el rato pensando en esa pinzada, "ten cuidado, ten cuidado, ten cuidado". Pues pum, toma. Me cago en la leche, Merche.
> 
> Si pierdo porque me equivoco jugándomela en una combinación que había calculado mal vale, tiene un pase, la próxima calculo mejor y a mejorar. Pero es que fíjate qué tristeza de movimiento:* peón a c4*. ¿Para qué? Por mover algo. Justo cuando el lobo estaba ahí, a punto de morder. Joder, qué mala sangre. Sin desmerecer tu constancia, ojo, que para morder hay que estar ahí.
> 
> Es como habernos peleado por una copa llena de agua durante media hora y justo en el momento en que consigo hacerme con ella se me cae al suelo.



Bueno perder con Tripto creo que de vez en cuando es inevitable, nos ha ganado a casi todos y tambien a grandes maestros. 
El hace esos movimientos que tienen sentido 5 o 6 jugadas despues o que no tienen sentido y se pierden como lagrimas en la lluvia, pero que en todo caso te hacen mirar el tablero perplejo y en ocasiones te llevan a la derrota. 
Estas haciendo un gran torneo @Cazarr, con mucho mas ajedrez que en el anterior, quedate con tu progreso que tiene mucho valor.


----------



## Cazarr (Domingo a la(s) 7:16 PM)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno perder con Tripto creo que de vez en cuando es inevitable, nos ha ganado a casi todos y tambien a grandes maestros.
> El hace esos movimientos que tienen sentido 5 o 6 jugadas despues o que no tienen sentido y se pierden como lagrimas en la lluvia, pero que en todo caso te hacen mirar el tablero perplejo y en ocasiones te llevan a la derrota.
> Estas haciendo un gran torneo @Cazarr, con mucho mas ajedrez que en el anterior, quedate con tu progreso que tiene mucho valor.



La partida me ha puesto muy tenso, ha sido sufrida, peleada. La derrota como tal es amarga y más aun teniendo ese final de teóricamente favorable. Pero analizo mi partida y veo seis errores y cinco blunders... y no puedo quedarme contento.


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 10:04 PM)

@Capitán Walker 
Ya estoy por aquí cronómetro en mano. 
Le deseo lo mejor a mi rival, como una buena limpeza de sable por la shemale de turno en esta media hora que nos queda por delante.


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 11:02 PM)

Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs VAYAQUESI


Ricardinho1492 (1553) plays VAYAQUESI (1439) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ricardinho1492 won by checkmate after 39 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Ha ganado capitán walker.
Ha estado bien la partida, comenzó teniendo ventaja desde bien pronto, pero bueno, la partida ha llegado hasta la parte final, donde me ha quedado un minuto de tiempo mientra a él algo más de cuatro minutos. Pese a todo he tenido la sensación que he tenido la partida cerca, aunque el rival es correoso y al final se ha llevado merecidamente la victoria.


----------



## Capitán Walker (Domingo a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Classical Chess • Ricardinho1492 vs VAYAQUESI
> 
> 
> Ricardinho1492 (1553) plays VAYAQUESI (1439) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ricardinho1492 won by checkmate after 39 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Partida Paco por excelencia. Fallos de ambos a mansalva y jugando con el pequeño al lado dandome la lata.


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 11:09 PM)

Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs Amjd2018


VAYAQUESI (1444) plays Amjd2018 (1780) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. VAYAQUESI resigned after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Pongo la partida con Tales de la semana pasada.
Me pilló jugando con el móvil y me sabía mal decirle que no, ya que me preguntó en otra ocasión, y tampoco es plan de hacer esperar a la gente para jugar un rato al ajedrez, además que yo tenía ganas de jugar, dicho sea de paso.
He de reconocer que pedí una rectificación de jugada, pues nada más empezar moví el peón que no era, pero al ser al comienzo de todo, aquello no tuvo ninguna repercusión en el juego, de hecho fue el primer movimiento de todos ya que yo tenía las blancas. De hecho si se revisan todas mis anteriores partidas mis salidas suele ser moviendo el peón de rey o en alguna ocasión puntual peón de dama.

En cuanto a la partida en sí, no me acuerdo mucho, pero vamos, que él ganó.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 1:04 AM)

Perdón no vi este mensaje, por algun motivo no me salio la notificación, no sé si os ha pasado al resto.
Pero ya estoy hablando con Propileos de jugarla cuanto antes. So sorry


Cazarr dijo:


> *@SpeedyGonzalez*
> Propileos te invoca para vuestra partida. Mañana finaliza el plazo.
> 
> *@Montaigne*
> ...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 1:22 AM)

Classical Chess • propileos vs Darke


propileos (1807) plays Darke (1696) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Lunes a la(s) 1:35 AM)

bueno pues ha sido rápido aunque no indoloro
una combinación sencillisima que no he podido esquivar después de Ae3+


----------



## propileos (Lunes a la(s) 2:31 AM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> bueno pues ha sido rápido aunque no indoloro
> una combinación sencillisima que no he podido esquivar después de Ae3+



Bueno Darke me ha planteado la escandinava que lleva a posiciones muy abiertas donde es dificil controlar todo y lo mismo puedes ganar que perder. 
Lo mejor la oportunidad de charlar con Darke de todo un poco.


----------



## Cazarr (Lunes a la(s) 12:12 PM)

A falta de resolverse tres partidas aplazadas iniciamos *nueva jornada: la 18ª *del Campeonato, la *trasantepenúltima*.

Por favor: *contactad con vuestros rivales antes del sábado para darles tiempo a organizarse*. Y cuando contactéis recordad que es obligatorio hacerlo directamente (*por MP o por Lichess*). Citar los nicks en el hilo no cuenta como 'contactar'.


----------



## propileos (Lunes a la(s) 6:25 PM)

He hablado con Hank y me ha dicho que ya ha contactado con @Montaigne, al parecer jugaran cuando coincidan en el espacio/tiempo de lichess.


----------



## Cazarr (Lunes a la(s) 8:41 PM)

*V BLITZ DE NAVIDAD (2022)

Robi gana a Hank y se las verá con Jean de la Fontaine en el Duelo Final:*
_lichess.org/kqLZohMG/

El color de la final se decidirá por sorteo hoy a las 22:00:








Sorteo de COLOR


Organiza sorteos online. Deja que la suerte decida quién sera el ganador de un premio.




echaloasuerte.com





La fecha y hora del Duelo Final está por concretar._


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Lunes a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Jueves 20.30 Taipánidas Vs Capitán Walker. Primera de las cuatro finales contra los rivales más potencialmente derroyentes del grupo b


----------



## jorge (Martes a la(s) 8:05 PM)

Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Leonberbiz2


----------



## ApoloCreed (Martes a la(s) 9:18 PM)

Yo vs De la fuente









Classical Chess • Ganiccus vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


Ganiccus (2192) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2241) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (Martes a la(s) 9:44 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo vs De la fuente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tablas que graciosamente me cede de la Fuente en una posicion superior…

realmente la partida iba para tablas de por si o al menos iba a ser un final muy farragoso,pero en un movimiento al toque tipico la cague…

jugador durillo,uno de los varios que hay aqui


----------



## Cazarr (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Desde mi asiento comepipas que ha pagado su entrada en taquilla esta vez me alineo con la charía fundamentalista anti-takeback del Mufti Propileos. Incomodan al rival.

Medio punto por picaresca en La Romareda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Martes a la(s) 9:57 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Desde mi asiento comepipas que ha pagado su entrada en taquilla esta vez me alineo con la charía fundamentalista anti-takeback del Mufti Propileos. Incomodan al rival.
> 
> Medio punto por picaresca en La Romareda.



bah,que mas da,si la partida era casi amistosa,ninguno nos jugabamos nada ya…

tampoco es lo mismo pedirlo despues de tener al rival dos minutos pensando que hacerlo al instante,pero que si,es cutre…


----------



## Ignadaptado (Martes a la(s) 9:59 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> bah,que mas da,si la partida era casi amistosa,ninguno nos jugabamos nada ya…



Así, así, así hace tablas el Madrid.


----------



## Cazarr (Martes a la(s) 10:06 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> bah,que mas da,si la partida era casi amistosa,ninguno nos jugabamos nada ya…
> 
> tampoco es lo mismo pedirlo despues de tener al rival dos minutos pensando que hacerlo al instante,pero que si,es cutre…



Te podía sacar un punto y medio de ventaja por el 4º puesto. Seguís a medio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Martes a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Te podía sacar un punto y medio de ventaja por el 4º puesto. Seguís a medio.



yo tengo alma de Getafe,mi objetivo es la permanencia en primera 

PD: coño,quedan 3 jornadas,crei que esto estaba ya finiquitado o casi


----------



## Cazarr (Martes a la(s) 10:09 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> tablas que graciosamente me cede de la Fuente en una posicion superior…
> 
> *realmente la partida iba para tablas de por si* o al menos iba a ser un final muy farragoso,pero en un movimiento al toque tipico la cague…



Jean de la Fontaine en rueda de prensa:


----------



## ApoloCreed (Martes a la(s) 10:12 PM)

Hombre,iba para tablas jugando correcto se sobreentiende…aunque si los dos se empeñan en ir hasta el final siempre es muy probable que alguien la cague antes…


----------



## jorge (Martes a la(s) 11:17 PM)

Mañana día 11 a las 17:30h Robi vs @exterriga . Pasado mañana a las 17h contra @Clavisto .
Sábado a las 20h contra Jean de la Fontaine.


----------



## propileos (Miércoles a la(s) 12:49 AM)

Propileos 0,5 - DJ 0,5

He acordado unas tablas ratoneras con DJ, a mi me van bien, el esta conforme, y asi avanzamos un poco los dos en el torneo. 

La proxima partida de DJ, es contra @SpeedyGonzalez, a ver si es posible que quedeis. 
Ya le he comunica a DJ tu nick de lichess. 
El suyo es DjSoul7 (1793)

Si la cosa se alarga entonces habra que encender a CHARO.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Miércoles a la(s) 1:58 PM)

propileos dijo:


> Propileos 0,5 - DJ 0,5
> 
> He acordado unas tablas ratoneras con DJ, a mi me van bien, el esta conforme, y asi avanzamos un poco los dos en el torneo.
> 
> ...


----------



## el mensa (Miércoles a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Esta semana El Mensa-Ignadaptado, una encantadora pareja de mediana edad, tibio neo facha contra tibio socialdemócrata.

Basado en hechos reales...

Abuelo (apolítico antifunci y anticlerical): Voy a votar a Aznar...
Abuela (de derechas): A si? Si rompes la neutralidad votaré al Anguita...
Abuelo: No me extraña, tienes pinta de mora.
Abuela: IMBÉCIL, perdón!!! Jesús!!! (santiguándose porque según decía ella es pecado insultar a gritos al marido, pecado que cometía muy de vez en cuando por cierto).

Bueno Igna, te cito por aquí porque eres asiduo lector del hilo, ya quedamos día y hora.


----------



## Ignadaptado (Miércoles a la(s) 2:56 PM)

el mensa dijo:


> Esta semana El Mensa-Ignadaptado, una encantadora pareja de mediana edad, tibio neo facha contra tibio socialdemócrata.
> 
> Basado en hechos reales...
> 
> ...



¿Te parece el viernes sobre las 20:00?


----------



## Cazarr (Miércoles a la(s) 3:47 PM)

_V Blitz de Navidad (2022)
_
*DUELO FINAL *
Sábado 14 de enero, a las 20.00h

*Vyctoryoso vs. Jean de la Fontaine






*​


----------



## el mensa (Miércoles a la(s) 5:14 PM)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Te parece el viernes sobre las 20:00?



Vale, perfecto.


----------



## exterriga (Miércoles a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Classical Chess • Exterriga vs vyctoryoso


Exterriga (2250) plays vyctoryoso (2411) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Game is still being played after 1 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (Miércoles a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324383



No, bizcochos son los que hacen Apolo y Juan de la Fuente, esto mio han sido unas tablas estrategicas. 
No consegimos nada directamente con estas tablas. 
Yo me quedo con opciones de quedar primero si gano lo que me queda, y si lo pierdo con los 3 puntillos que llevo y algo que rasque por ahi ya he conseguido una posicion digna en el parcial. 
Ademas yo ya propuse dar 3 puntos al ganador y 1 punto a las tablas para evitar esto, propuesta que por supuesto fue desestimada.


----------



## Clavisto (Miércoles a la(s) 6:27 PM)

- ¿Sabes? -dije saliendo de la cocina con un par de pinchos- Acabo de enterarme de que ayer murió el cardenal Pell
- ¿Quien? -dijo él-

Me quedé un poco a cuadros.

Aquel a quien le hablaba no era un manolo del bombo sino un opusino, un tío de mi edad que anda en la Obra por nacimiento. Que no se hubiera enterado de la recientísima muerte de un príncipe de su iglesia entraba dentro de lo previsible, por eso lo dije, para animar el cotarro ante la insulsa verborrea de su acompañante, pero que no conociera a una de las personalidades claves del Vaticano de estos últimos quince años me dejó como mantel olvidado de camarero que dobla mesas. Lo dejé estar y la conversación derivó hacia la gracia de un cura joven conocido suyo, de la Obra, que está haciendo "cosas" con los jóvenes. Me serví un buen vino y le escuché.

Lo mismo de siempre: snowboard, montañismo, surfing...A propósito de esto último fue que contó una divertida anécdota de reciente data.

En fin, se fueron y el bar quedó vacío.

Salí de la barra y me senté ante el ventanal. Vi llegar un coche y a las dos que iban en él. Dos buenas chicas. Algunos piensan que son lesbianas pero yo puedo dar fe de que una de ellas, la chiquitina, no lo es. O no lo fue.

- ¿Qué tal la Navidad, Kufisto?
- Deseando que acabara
- Jajaja...

No nos veíamos desde hace un mes. Me serví una cerveza.

- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto? -dijo la chiquitina cuando la otra se fue a mear.
- Bien

Y nos reímos. Tiene unos ojos muy bonitos.

Entre las típicas bromas hablamos de como había ido la cosa en nuestros negocios, de las cenas señaladas, de las borracheras, de este y de aquel y de los que se fueron y nunca volverán.

- ¿Te acuerdas de Violeta?

Sí, me acuerdo de Violeta. Me enteré cuando ya estaba bajo tierra, me lo dijo un colega.

- Sí, me acuerdo de ella.

Bebimos más cervezas, vino un riente colega y después otro a por su café antes de irse a trabajar. Y me quedé con él en la barra para no hacerle un feo.

- Mira, Kufisto.

Eran fotos y vídeos de trenes en miniatura, recreaciones a escala de estaciones, pasos montañosos, de cualquier cosa que puedas imaginar, algo impresionante, algo que nunca he buscado en Google.

- Increíble, tío.

Ya llevaba unas cuantas cervezas cuando mi amiga vino con su hija pequeña.

- ¡Patatas! -dijo después que la encaramarán en el taburete.

Es preciosa, adorable, con unos mofletes así de gordos.

- ¡Pero díselo a él! -dijo su madre.
- ¡Patatas, Kufto!

Se comió tres.

- ¿Sabes? -le dije a su madre mientras fumábamos el pito de despedida en la puerta- Quizá sea lo mejor.
- ¿Lo mejor de qué, Kufisto?
- ¿Sabes quien fue el cardenal Pell?
- ¿Qué?

Y la besé.

- ¡Tengo que irme! ¡Mi madre cumple años!


Y fui a ve a mi madre.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Miércoles a la(s) 8:02 PM)

propileos dijo:


> No, bizcochos son los que hacen Apolo y Juan de la Fuente, esto mio han sido unas tablas estrategicas.
> No consegimos nada directamente con estas tablas.
> Yo me quedo con opciones de quedar primero si gano lo que me queda, y si lo pierdo con los 3 puntillos que llevo y algo que rasque por ahi ya he conseguido una posicion digna en el parcial.
> Ademas yo ya propuse dar 3 puntos al ganador y 1 punto a las tablas para evitar esto, propuesta que por supuesto fue desestimada.



Ni tablas bizcocheras ni takeback, aquí se viene A MORIR.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Miércoles a la(s) 8:09 PM)

propileos dijo:


> Propileos 0,5 - DJ 0,5
> 
> He acordado unas tablas ratoneras con DJ, a mi me van bien, el esta conforme, y asi avanzamos un poco los dos en el torneo.
> 
> ...



empiezo a sospechar en que consiste la CHARO "insistencia"
Ya he conminado a DJSOUL7 a jugarla pero siendo de Venezuela sospecho que va a estar difficult que sea a una hora prudencial.

Ojo!! que un ajedrecista tiene el mismo derecho a ponerse enfermo que un general en el combate!


----------



## Clavisto (Miércoles a la(s) 8:13 PM)

Yo no debería haber salido aquella tarde. O no haber vuelto tan temprano. Tres o cuatro veces había mirado por la ventana. El cielo seguía tan gris como todos esos últimos días pero parecía como si no lloviera. Abrí la ventana para mirar los charcos de enfrente. Mi visión ya llevaba algún tiempo dando muestras de ir a menos. Pronto necesitaría gafas. Tantas horas delante del ordenador habían acabado por dañar mi pobre vista, también deteriorada de nacimiento. "Ojo vago" lo llamaban entonces. Hasta los doce años llevé gafas. Muchas me las rompieron. Después el oftalmólogo dijo que ya podía quitármelas y yo me alegré. También dijo que ejercitara el ojo derecho poniendo un parche sobre el izquierdo mientras veía la televisión. Pero esto fue algo que no hice más de una o dos veces. Era muy molesto y mis hermanos se reían de mi. Y con el izquierdo veía todo lo bien que se pueda ver. Mis padres no insistieron, como tantas veces harían con el paso de los años: los primeros habían sido tan difíciles que quizá pensaron que de ahí en adelante eso era lo mejor que podían hacer.


Abrí la ventana y fijándome en el charco más grande vi que no llovía. No lo pensé más y cogí las cosas para salir a la calle. Quizá tuviera tiempo para un paseo. El aire fresco y la humedad de tantos días lluviosos harían el resto. No recordaba un temporal como aquel. Nadie podía recordarlo. Dos o tres días seguidos de lluvia era algo raro desde hacía mucho tiempo, pero dos semanas como aquellas eran ya algo poco menos que olvidado.

Salí enfundado en el impermeable y lo primero que vi fue a los trabajadores del super fumando en la puerta. Cambié de acera mientras hacía por ponerme la capucha. Doblé la primera esquina y me la quité. Alguien bajaba de un coche. Era uno de esos trabajadores. Muchos años atrás habíamos sido amigos, pero ya hacía unos cuantos en los que el sólo saludo se había convertido en algo odioso. Lo saludé por su nombre y a él le bastó con un hola. Durante un rato caminé pensando en ese desprecio, en esa falta de afecto que siempre me ha acompañado. Ya de pequeño sentía ese vacío con los demás, ese distanciamiento que todavía sin saber por qué me separaba del resto. La vida de un niño enfermo es una gran mentira hasta que tus demonios vuelven para ver como te va.

Apenas había dejado atrás los últimos pasos de cebra cuando se puso a llover. No era tanto como para regresar a casa; en muchas otras ocasiones le había hecho frente a eso sin dudarlo un instante, pero una sensación de derrota, de error, de equivocación me embargó de tal manera que después de dudarlo unos segundos regresé sobre mis pasos para volver por donde había venido.

Y entonces, apenas un poco antes de donde había dado el último saludo, dejó de llover y se abrió un pequeño claro en el cielo.

Busqué las llaves. No se iban a reír más de mi. Al menos no aquella tarde.

Doblé la esquina otra vez. No había nadie fumando. No había nadie haciendo nada. Nadie.

Llegué al portal y vi como una niña abría la puerta. Pasé tras ella y la cogí tapándole la boca. Alguien se había dejado abierta la puerta de mi bloque y entré. El ascensor estaba allí. Pulsé mi número y la puerta se cerró. Nadie en el pasillo. Saqué las llaves, abrí y entramos en casa. Le pegué dos bofetadas y dejó de patalear. La imagen de mi maestro de primaria vino a mi como un trueno tetrapléjico. Una excitación animalesca me embargó por completo. Paralizada por el miedo se dejó llevar a la habitación. La desnudé y entré en ella. Vi su sangre brotar y lo último que recuerdo es morderla...

Desperté y estaba muerta.


Me entregué. Todo el mundo quería matarme. Todos habían sabido que al final acabaría por hacer algo así. Todos se tiraban de los pelos por no haberme quitado de en medio cuando todavía estaban a tiempo. Hasta el maestro que metía su dedo en mi culo para después olerlo cuando iba a preguntarle alguna duda sobre la regla de tres meneaba la cabeza. Estaba claro desde el principio. Todo había estado claro y habían dejado que pasara. Era un fracaso total, global.

Y aquí estoy, pudriéndome en una celda, esperando la muerte que todos quisieran darme.

Tal vez, quizá, puede que entonces, cuando me alcance, consiga ver bien con el ojo derecho aunque sólo sea por un instante.

Y con un poco de suerte a lo mejor me dejan tranquilo el tercero.


Yo no lo quise así.


----------



## Cazarr (Miércoles a la(s) 8:44 PM)

Por dejar claras algunas cosas: De la Fontaine no concedió esas tablas por conveniencia, como se ha dejado caer. Y pongo la mano en el fuego por él.

Las concedió en una posición favorable (+2 peones) después de un takeback-cutre solicitado por Apolo (a quien tengo mucho aprecio, una cosa no quita la otra) que erró por mover rápido e impulsivo. Pactaron tablas y la partida se valida como tal. Pero no fue por interés. Añado: y si lo fuera, estaría en su pleno derecho.

Se valida de la misma forma que unas tablas de mutuo acuerdo sin jugar.

Estoy en contra de pedir takeback más allá de un par de excepciones, como dije una vez: en enroques fallidos y en las aperturas (hasta el 10º movimiento), sin ser obligado concederlos.

De la misma forma que estoy en contra de salvar el culo a un tipo que ha pasado olímpicamente de sus rivales a base de tablas sin jugar. Pero se valida. Se valida porque no son escenarios que se hayan contemplado antes en nuestras propias reglas.

Sobre la puntuación 3-1-0 a mí me gusta. No sé qué opinarán los demás.

Pero de aquí hay un par o tres de cosas que deberíamos hablar entre todos si en el futuro queremos volver a hacer un torneo de liga. A final de liga, a poder ser, para no polemizar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por dejar claras algunas cosas: De la Fontaine no concedió esas tablas por conveniencia, como se ha dejado caer. Y pongo la mano en el fuego por él.
> 
> Las concedió en una posición favorable (+2 peones) después de un takeback-cutre solicitado por Apolo (a quien tengo mucho aprecio, una cosa no quita la otra) que erró por mover rápido e impulsivo. Pactaron tablas y la partida se valida como tal. Pero no fue por interés. Añado: y si lo fuera, estaría en su pleno derecho.



Hombre...más allá de la coña puntual,yo creo que es obvio que no hay arreglo ninguno (de verdad que creí que era obvio)

Me ofrecio las tablas,que yo no pedí nada,supongo que porque vio la posición igualada antes de mi blunder,era tarde,igual tenía sueño y al niño dando por saco...no se qué beneficio supone para ninguno,yo tenía la permanencia casi hecha y el llevarse el torneo imposible.

Ya sé que pedir el takeback es cutre,pero el lado oscuro de la fuerza es poderoso


----------



## naufragodelpisito (Miércoles a la(s) 9:58 PM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> empiezo a sospechar en que consiste la CHARO "insistencia"
> Ya he conminado a DJSOUL7 a jugarla pero siendo de Venezuela sospecho que va a estar difficult que sea a una hora prudencial.
> 
> Ojo!! que un ajedrecista tiene el mismo derecho a ponerse enfermo que un general en el combate!



Buena frase de Willem Steinitz ante la segunda derrota en el mach con Lasker.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (Miércoles a la(s) 9:59 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ni tablas bizcocheras ni takeback, aquí se viene A MORIR.



Me gusta tu estilo radical como yo y sin medias tintas.


----------



## propileos (Miércoles a la(s) 11:48 PM)

@Montaigne mañana tienes que ser charificado, inscribete. 
Lo mismo le he dicho a Hank. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 

HANK VS MONTAIGNE by CHARO ASISTENCIA: Standard 20+10 #t0UsJkcd


----------



## el mensa (Ayer a la(s) 11:18 AM)

propileos dijo:


> @Montaigne mañana tienes que ser charificado, inscribete.
> Lo mismo le he dicho a Hank.
> Pego aqui el enlace.
> 
> HANK VS MONTAIGNE by CHARO ASISTENCIA: Standard 20+10 #t0UsJkcd



@Montaigne te recomiendo que vengas charificado de casa para ahorrar tiempo:

Pelo corto color rojizo-caoba, si lo tienes largo y liso te lo rizas con rulos, si lo tienes largo y rizado te lo alisas con la plancha. Pintalabios vistoso y un kg de crema para las arrugas que se huela desde dos calles. Nada de rimel, colorete, etc. Pendientes bisutería de perla gorda falsa que no vayan a juego con el collar. 

Pantalones amachorrados vaqueros normales o de color gris-negro, mocasines de mujer discretitos, camiseta manga larga interior con una morada de manga corta por encima proveniente de la manifa del chocho-m, carrera solidaria genaro o similares. Chaqueta 3/4 mujer con inspiración unisex lo menos femenina posible. Debajo braga faja de cuello vuelto. Pins y chapas de ideología progre, ojo, "puestos con estilo" que no eres un general ruso.

Bolso grande desigual con hechizo de extensión indetectable como el de Hermione Granger con todo el equipo: paquete Nobel y mechero, pañuelo intifada por si hace virujillo fresco, monedero tortuga con amago de sacar la cabeza hasta que algún pardillo se ofrezca a pagar el carajillo, agenda de origen escolar llena de propaganda feminista, carnets del Psoe, Podemos, etc. cuantos más mejor, descuentos del DIA, botellita perfume imitación, crema de manos ultra densa con capacidad de contaminar 20 m3 de agua, paquete de toallitas húmedas con capacidad de atascar el canal de Isabel II, cargador del satifayer quemado de muestra para comprar otro similar en el chino, la espada de Griffindor (mola más que el gaseador red sabre que recomienda Aynrandiano2) y la plancha de Margarita Seisdedos. 

Ala, ya estás preparado para la guerra, que comience el sorteo de color, recuerda de poner lacitos morados al rey y los obispos que son muy machirulos, capar los caballos y poner visillos en las torres, la dama que no salga que está estudiando las opos y al primer peón que te silbe denunciado a la fiscalía.


----------



## Montaigne (Ayer a la(s) 7:59 PM)

el mensa dijo:


> @Montaigne te recomiendo que vengas charificado de casa para ahorrar tiempo:
> 
> Pelo corto color rojizo-caoba, si lo tienes largo y liso te lo rizas con rulos, si lo tienes largo y rizado te lo alisas con la plancha. Pintalabios vistoso y un kg de crema para las arrugas que se huela desde dos calles. Nada de rimel, colorete, etc. Pendientes bisutería de perla gorda falsa que no vayan a juego con el collar.
> 
> ...



Llevo un forro polar Quechua™.


----------



## Montaigne (Ayer a la(s) 8:06 PM)

Estaba liándome con la CHARO ASISTENTA... 
Buenos pieses.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 8:34 PM)

@Capitán Walker le llaman por megafonía


----------



## Montaigne (Ayer a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Classical Chess • hank100 vs FarewellAtlantis


hank100 (1890) plays FarewellAtlantis (1447) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. hank100 won by checkmate after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Mi desastrosa partida. Hank es como una puta apisonadora.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 8:43 PM)

@Capitán Walker paga la droga. Segundo aviso.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Pues lamentablemente @Capitán Walker no se ha presentado a la partida así que reclamo mi victoria en los despachos. En absoluto quiero ganar así pero también me parece que hay que respetar más el tiempo de los demás. Es la segunda vez que me toca esperar 20 minutos mirando la pantalla del ordenador.


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 9:09 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Por dejar claras algunas cosas: De la Fontaine no concedió esas tablas por conveniencia, como se ha dejado caer. Y pongo la mano en el fuego por él.
> 
> Las concedió en una posición favorable (+2 peones) después de un takeback-cutre solicitado por Apolo (a quien tengo mucho aprecio, una cosa no quita la otra) que erró por mover rápido e impulsivo. Pactaron tablas y la partida se valida como tal. Pero no fue por interés. Añado: y si lo fuera, estaría en su pleno derecho.
> 
> ...



A mí me da igual, en su día ya dije lo que tenía que decir, pero vamos, si yo de antemano presento unas tablas a alguien de por ejemplo 2000 de elo (en lichess solo una vez pude ganar a uno de 1800 y pico, y a saber si no estaría jugando su hijo pequeño), ¿contarían como unas tablas válidas?

Lo pregunto por curiosidad, no por otra cosa. 

Hasta donde yo sé en los grandes torneos se puede pactar unas tablas, pero una vez comenzada la partida. Pero vamos qué sabré yo....


----------



## Cazarr (Ayer a la(s) 9:13 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> A mí me da igual, en su día ya dije lo que tenía que decir, pero vamos, si yo de antemano presento unas tablas a alguien de por ejemplo 2000 de elo (en lichess solo una vez pude ganar a uno de 1800, y a saber si no estaría jugando su hijo pequeño), ¿contarían como unas tablas válidas?
> 
> Lo pregunto por curiosidad, no por otra cosa.
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé en los grandes torneos se puede pactar unas tablas, pero una vez comenzada la partida. Pero vamos qué sabré yo....



Sí, si dos jugadores quieren pactar unas tablas *por cualquier motivo* me parece legítimo. No se puede prohibir eso porque sería tan fácil entonces como empezar la partida y ofrecer tablas en el segundo movimiento, o en el 20º si quieres disimular.


----------



## jorge (Ayer a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Classical Chess • vyctoryoso vs Clavisto


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Classical Chess • Darke vs DjSoul7


Darke (1696) plays DjSoul7 (1776) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, si dos jugadores quieren pactar unas tablas *por cualquier motivo* me parece legítimo. No se puede prohibir eso porque sería tan fácil entonces como empezar la partida y ofrecer tablas en el segundo movimiento, o en el 20º si quieres disimular.





Algún día, si me vuelve a tocar contra MIP, le propondré tablas a ver si cuela. 
O lo mismo se lo propongo al primer o segundo movimiento, al tercero no, que eso ya sería arriesgar si se ve muy superior.


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 9:31 PM)

En esta partida que he jugado hoy, en la que yo iba con blancas, analizando los errores del rival le sale que el movimiento bueno es la torre en f2, cosa que lo mire por donde lo mire, no lo entiendo, pues lo único que veo en ese caso, es el regalo de esa pieza. A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más al respecto. 












Classical Chess • VAYAQUESI vs Imshukla


VAYAQUESI (1427) plays Imshukla (1401) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. VAYAQUESI won by checkmate after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (Ayer a la(s) 9:35 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En esta partida que he jugado hoy, en la que yo iba con blancas, analizando los errores del rival le sale que el movimiento bueno es la torre en f2, cosa que lo mire por donde lo mire, no lo entiendo, pues lo único que veo en ese caso, es el regalo de esa pieza. A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más al respecto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325830
> 
> ...



Creo que es porque va a perder la torre haga lo que haga:
Te3: le come el peón
Tf3: le come el rey
Tg3: le come el peón
Th3: le come el rey

Precisamente el fallo gordo viene de antes: al no mover el alfil le corta la escapatoria a la torre. Y la máquina te dirá la opción menos mala: _morir matando _(gran forero, mejor persona, DEP en RIP).


----------



## Capitán Walker (Ayer a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> @Capitán Walker paga la droga. Segundo aviso.



Te dije a las 22:00


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Cazarr dijo:


> Creo que es porque va a perder la torre haga lo que haga:
> Te3: le come el peón
> Tf3: le come el rey
> Tg3: le come el peón
> ...



¡Gracias!
Es verdad, pues no lo había visto, y eso que era yo el que iba con blancas, pues básicamente moví el rey para dar un poco por culo, y por eso me extraño capturar la torre de forma tan fácil. 
Para una vez que pensé que la máquina se había equivocado..., Skynet es invencible visto lo visto... 

Dicho esto, mañana tengo la partida con @Montaigne a las 21:00.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Te dije a las 22:00



Cuando? Donde?


----------



## Capitán Walker (Ayer a la(s) 10:00 PM)

Es lo que yo recuerdo.
Bueno, si quieres jugar estoy por aquí disponible. Y si no pues que decida Cazarr.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Es lo que yo recuerdo.
> Bueno, si quieres jugar estoy por aquí disponible. Y si no pues que decida Cazarr.



Pues son recuerdos imaginarios. Si quieres pongo las capturas aquí. No juego porque la hora de jugar era a las 20.30


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 10:01 PM)

brutal levantamiento de cadáveres en la partida.
Yo creo que la tenia muy ganada pero me despiste y consiguió zafarse.
DJSoul7 ha jugado muy bien y tuvo mate en 39...De4#
Pero se le escapó, quizá por el cansancio
no sé...
Voy a tomarme una tila que ha sido un medio infarto jugar contra él.










Classical Chess • Darke vs DjSoul7


Darke (1696) plays DjSoul7 (1776) in a rated Classical (20+10) game of chess. Darke resigned after 56 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Capitán Walker (Ayer a la(s) 10:04 PM)

Paso de discutir por un Torneo Paco.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 10:09 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En esta partida que he jugado hoy, en la que yo iba con blancas, analizando los errores del rival le sale que el movimiento bueno es la torre en f2, cosa que lo mire por donde lo mire, no lo entiendo, pues lo único que veo en ese caso, es el regalo de esa pieza. A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más al respecto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325830
> 
> ...



pincha en lo rojo y te sale el análisis:



Es por esos dos peones en cadena
h5 es imparable


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Paso de discutir por un Torneo Paco.



Ya has entrado en el trapo, y lo sabes. 



Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, si dos jugadores quieren pactar unas tablas *por cualquier motivo* me parece legítimo. No se puede prohibir eso porque sería tan fácil entonces como empezar la partida y ofrecer tablas en el segundo movimiento, o en el 20º si quieres disimular.



Que conste que entiendo lo que quiere decir Cazarr, pues es verdad que al final llega un momento que es como luchar como contra los molinos de Don Quijote. Lo que pasa es que para eso está el foro, para hacerse un poco el disidente aunque sea por aquí. 

Que le tengo mucho respeto a Cazarr, que organizar esto lleva su trabajo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Ayer a la(s) 10:24 PM)

No os tomeis la vida tan en serio, porque al fin y al cabo no vais a salir vivos de esta.
La vida hay que vivirla con pasión, pero con desafecto. pienso yo.
Hay que saber decir bah!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 10:28 PM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Paso de discutir por un Torneo Paco.



Sin ánimo de discutir, es un torneo paco pero tiene unas normas y el respeto por el tiempo de los demás es necesario. Yo modifico mis planes Paco habituales para jugar la partida semanal, que el otro jugador no se presente y me toque esperar 20 minutos mirando a la nada la verdad es que me molesta un poco. Ya me pasó por duplicado con DJsoul y ahora me pasa otra vez. Pues hay que presentarse o dar aviso de que no podrás jugar, si no, pierdes el punto.


----------



## Capitán Walker (Ayer a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Pues hala, disfruta de tu punto.


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 10:34 PM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> No os tomeis la vida tan en serio, porque al fin y al cabo no vais a salir vivos de esta.
> La vida hay que vivirla con pasión, pero con desafecto. pienso yo.
> Hay que saber decir bah!



Igual a través de la pantalla se interpreta otra cosa, pero de verdad que no estoy cabreado ni nada, solo he comentado una cosa que me parece llamativa, y que cada cierto tiempo se habla por aquí, al igual que el tema de rectificar la jugada, el formato de la competición, el tiempo de juego, o los improperios de la Mónico, digo.... Mónica (que se le echó por otro motivo, no por las perlas que soltaba por el teclado), etcétera.

Pues si yo tuviese que ganar dinero a través de este juego, estaría arruinado.


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 10:37 PM)

@Capitán Walker
@SpeedyGonzalez 
Disculpar por citaros antes, creía que estabais hablando de otra cosa.
No me entero de nada...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Ayer a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Disculpa, se me pasó por completo y no pude presentarme, culpa mía.



Te lo corrijo para que suene menos ridículo


----------



## Tio_Serio (Ayer a la(s) 11:03 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> ...
> Pues si yo tuviese que ganar dinero a través de este juego, estaría arruinado.



Hace tres o cuatro semanas, obtuve un premio en metálico en un torneo de ajedrez 

Al mejor sub 1600, tuve algo de suerte en algunas partidas, y en la última un 1900 me ofreció unas tablas que acepté; al final me colé con 4´5 puntos entre los 16 mejores.

..y no lo cobré, jaja, se lo han quedao los de la organización!!

No pensaba que iba a tocar pelo así que al acabar mis partidas me marché, si no es por un amigo que me lo dijo a las dos semanas ni me entero.

En fin, que he inaugurado mi carrera como profesional!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (Ayer a la(s) 11:04 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues si yo tuviese que ganar dinero a través de este juego, estaría arruinado.



Jajajaja el ajedrez es una droga de las malas no te coloca,te trastorna,no te deja dormir bien,te sube la tensión,la utentica saluc. Con esto no podría vivir ni siquiera Híperion,Robii.las grandes potencias de burbuja .bueno edito si Hiperion se lo hubiese tomado en serio y el niño tiene la progresión adecuada tal vez un sueldo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (Ayer a la(s) 11:12 PM)

Joder un Tío Serio en Grana! Enhorabuena por el premio pero…tienes 1600?? Algo no me cuadra….


----------



## Tio_Serio (Ayer a la(s) 11:19 PM)

Ando cerca de los 1400, pero no es muy representativo, sólo uno de los torneos que he jugado ha valido para elo fada.

Y es un cachondeo esto, la mitad anuncian que valen para elo y luego no, no sé cuál es el criterio pero hay cierta falta de seriedad en el tema.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Ayer a la(s) 11:25 PM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Paso de discutir por un Torneo Paco.



No es por malmeter cual vieja aburrida...pero yo soy Cazarr y me tomaria este comentario mal,la verdad...


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 11:28 PM)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Hace tres o cuatro semanas, obtuve un premio en metálico en un torneo de ajedrez
> 
> Al mejor sub 1600, tuve algo de suerte en algunas partidas, y en la última un 1900 me ofreció unas tablas que acepté; al final me colé con 4´5 puntos entre los 16 mejores.
> 
> ...



Pues es toda una anécdota, y encima en esos torneos que va gente de nivel, porque no cualquiera se mete en un torneo de ajedrez serio o medio serio. Enhorabuena por el resultado. 



naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Joder un Tío Serio en Grana! Enhorabuena por el premio pero…tienes 1600?? Algo no me cuadra….



Según tengo entendido una cosa es el elo que ponga en Lichess, donde se puede apuntar cualquiera, y otra el elo como federado, pero sí, a mí también me ha llamado la atención.

Que nos cuente @Tio_Serio con más detalle.


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 11:36 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues es toda una anécdota, y encima en esos torneos que va gente de nivel, porque no cualquiera se mete en un torneo de ajedrez serio o medio serio. Enhorabuena por el resultado.
> 
> 
> Según tengo entendido una cosa es el elo que ponga en Lichess, donde se puede apuntar cualquiera, y otra el elo como federado, pero sí, a mí también me ha llamado la atención.
> ...





Tio_Serio dijo:


> Ando cerca de los 1400, pero no es muy representativo, sólo uno de los torneos que he jugado ha valido para elo fada.
> 
> Y es un cachondeo esto, la mitad anuncian que valen para elo y luego no, no sé cuál es el criterio pero hay cierta falta de seriedad en el tema.



Vale, ya he leído el mensaje, que se ve que cuando estaba escribiendo lo publicaste.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (Ayer a la(s) 11:39 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es por malmeter cual vieja aburrida...pero yo soy Cazarr y me tomaria este comentario mal,la verdad...



Al cesar lo que es del Cesar. Hay momentos de partidas en Primera división dignas de Gran Maestro y no bromeo. Luego si hay partidas horripilantes en categorías inferiores con lo cual no quiere decirse que tanto Apolocreed,como yo no juguemos alguna partida espantosa. Pero como bien señala no es tan Paco según quien. Sin desmerecer a ningún compañero de burbuja.


----------



## jorge (Ayer a la(s) 11:43 PM)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Jajajaja el ajedrez es una droga de las malas no te coloca,te trastorna,no te deja dormir bien,te sube la tensión,la utentica saluc. Con esto no podría vivir ni siquiera Híperion,Robii.las grandes potencias de burbuja .bueno edito si Hiperion se lo hubiese tomado en serio y el niño tiene la progresión adecuada tal vez un sueldo.



Está super difícil ganarse la vida con esto más allá de montar un canal de youtube y petarlo, pero eso depende casi más del desparpajo y el carisma que del nivel de ajedrez.
Rober ha ganado dinero en algunos (como máximo 100€), pero en cuanto hay torneos donde se paga bien (1.000€/3.000€) aparecen jugadores de tal fortaleza que es imposible. Por ejemplo hacen uno fuerte en Albacete todos los años y fue uno que estaba entre los 100 primeros del mundo! Y las 15 primeras mesas lo más humilde que hay son maestros fide...
Quitando estas cosas, para mi lo bueno del ajedrez a parte de ser un muy buen pasatiempo es que te puede "amueblar" la cabeza para cosas que tengan cierta relación como la programación o algunos desempeños científicos o matemáticos.


----------



## vayaquesi (Ayer a la(s) 11:51 PM)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Al cesar lo que es del Cesar. Hay momentos de partidas en Primera división dignas de Gran Maestro y no bromeo. Luego si hay partidas horripilantes en categorías inferiores con lo cual no quiere decirse que tanto Apolocreed,como yo no juguemos alguna partida espantosa. Pero como bien señala no es tan Paco según quien. Sin desmerecer a ningún compañero de burbuja.



No deja de ser un torneo por internet, pero eso no quita que el nivel sea elevado, y que la organización sea buena, siendo un torneo con tradición, lo que tiene bastante mérito a través del medio en el que se juega.

En mi entorno por ejemplo me da cosa decir que compito (bueno, competir, ya me entendéis...) por aquí, más que nada porque llevo más de 10 años hablando y opinando cosas un tanto comprometedoras por el foro. En todo caso en alguna ocasión lo he comentado por encima, pero sin decir la página y mucho menos el nick. En todo caso hablo de Lichess, y si me preguntan cuál es mi nick, digo el otro que tengo en Lichess. Pero bueno, esto ya son temas personales.


----------



## jorge (Ayer a la(s) 11:51 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es por malmeter cual vieja aburrida...pero yo soy Cazarr y me tomaria este comentario mal,la verdad...



Tambien pienso así, y por supuesto nada en contra del forero que hizo el comentario, pero sin ánimo de regalar los oidos a nadie, ya les gustaría a muchos torneos "importantes" tener la ética y la estética que tiene este.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Ayer a la(s) 11:54 PM)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Al cesar lo que es del Cesar. Hay momentos de partidas en Primera división dignas de Gran Maestro y no bromeo. Luego si hay partidas horripilantes en categorías inferiores con lo cual no quiere decirse que tanto Apolocreed,como yo no juguemos alguna partida espantosa. Pero como bien señala no es tan Paco según quien. Sin desmerecer a ningún compañero de burbuja.



Bueno,yo realmente no lo decía por eso,era sobre todo porque ya que alguien se toma la molestia de organizar esto desinteresadamente que menos que evitar desprecios gratuitos...

Y si,aquí hay varios que no sé si nivel alto porque yo tampoco analizo las partidas ni capto todas las sutilezas,pero que tienen mucha experiencia y saben lo que hacen segurísimo,no les puedes ganar jugando al tun tun...Robi mismamente con 14 años ya es un máquina,se le queda esto pequeño en nada.


----------



## jorge (Hoy a la(s) 12:23 AM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,yo realmente no lo decía por eso,era sobre todo porque ya que alguien se toma la molestia de organizar esto desinteresadamente que menos que evitar desprecios gratuitos...
> 
> Y si,aquí hay varios que no sé si nivel alto porque yo tampoco analizo las partidas ni capto todas las sutilezas,pero que tienen mucha experiencia y saben lo que hacen segurísimo,no les puedes ganar jugando al tun tun...Robi mismamente con 14 años ya es un máquina,se le queda esto pequeño en nada.



Muchas gracias! A nivel nacional dentro de su edad es un jugador fuerte, pero con muchos por delante. A esa edad ya hay niños que son maestros que incluso van a los torneos con su "equipo": profesor titulado, psicólogo, etc...y todos los gastos son costeados por los padres: hoteles, comida, honorarios, transporte, etc... que la federación no paga un duro más allá de algunas clases particulares o el hotel únicamente del niño. Es brutal el dinero que se pueden gastar en un sólo torneo. Imagina el drama cuando no quedan bien posicionados y la tensión psicológica que llevan algunos niños. Yo he visto de todo, desde broncas brutales por parte de los padres y/o entrenadores, hasta niños con unos ataques de ansiedad con vómitos y lloreras que dolía solo de verlo. En verdad es un mundo que parece muy elitista en cuanto a la intelectualidad que se le presupone pero que tiene el mismo promedio pako que tiene cualquier otra actividad o deporte.


----------



## propileos (Hoy a la(s) 12:29 AM)

La bronca de hoy se hubiera evitado con CHARO ASISTENCIA. 
Yo propuse en el BLITZ DE NAVIDAD, que tambien puede valer para LA LIGA, hacer una especie de copa del mundo de ciclismo. 
Los suizos clasificatorios para LA LIGA estuvieron muy bien, estabamos todos y fue emocionante. 
Podiamos aprovechar esa experiencia y desarrollarla. 
Es decir jugar un suizo por mes puntuable para LA LIGA y otro puntuable para el BLITZ de navidad, si comenzamos en abril por ejemplo y terminamos en diciembre son 9 torneos de LA LIGA Y 9 torneos de BLITZ. 
La clasificacion se obtendria sumando los puntos. 
Si alguien no se presenta a algun torneo pues ese torneo no suma claro. 
Para compensar esto se podria premiar con el maillot verde al que tenga mejor ratio puntos/torneos. 
Y el maillot amarillo para el ganador con mas puntos. 
Los torneos PACO los jugabamos los sabados a las 6 de la tarde y habia bastante ambiente, no se si es el mejor dia/hora.
Eso habria que discutirlo. 
De esta manera nos evitariamos el tema de tener que quedar y el resto de marrones del sistema actual. 
Los torneos se podrian jugar en CHARO ASISTENCIA.


----------

